# What Are You Playing Right Now?



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

What game are you playing right now? Playing again, or waiting to play?


----------



## rioku (Mar 11, 2010)

foza motosports


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 11, 2010)

just got off Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts, trying to 100% that sucker...


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 11, 2010)

I was playing New Super Mario Bros. Wii, fixing to hop back on in a minute.


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

I was playing Halo 3, but I'm tired of it now


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

cod4, cuz mw2 sux


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

I played Left 4 Dead 2 with my friend today. We were failing miserably and both agreed it was too repetitive.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysis.


----------



## garoose (Mar 11, 2010)

MASS EFFECT 2!!! and pokemon blue version, and once I'm done with those I might return to L4D2 and Dragon Age.


----------



## quayza (Mar 11, 2010)

MP3 corruption.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> MP3 corruption.


 
Great game! Finished beating it for the 3rd time last week.


----------



## quayza (Mar 11, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Great game! Finished beating it for the 3rd time last week.



lol im on round 4.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Gonna go play WoW or MAG after studying. Can't decide.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

WoW, GTA:SA, DA:O, BC2.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

CoD:MW2. As much as I don't like that game, I just can't seem to stop playing it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 11, 2010)

FF XIII  havent been really impresed with it so far. 
Hope what ppl say is true and it pickes uplater.   I just started chap 5


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm in the middle of playing Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth

But I'm also playing Kingdom Hearts 1, Re: Chain of Memories, and 2, Devil May Cry, Okami, and I'm thinking about restarting FFXII...I would be playing FFVIII if the disk wasn't messed up :/

But then I'm also waiting for Pokemon Soul Silver to come out, and I'm looking for a copy of The World Ends With You, and possibly FFX


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 11, 2010)

Etrian Odyssey 2, a sadistic dungeon crawler for the DS. A game that forces you to work for your sense of accomplishment, making it all the better when you manage to fight through the floors of the dungeon, finish off the area boss, then move to the next area.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Gears of War 2. Oh, and doing it angrily. VERY VERY angrily. =D


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Xbox broke today... Last thing I played was castle crashers :,c


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Xbox broke today...


Oh my god, I hate that. My little brothers go through xbox's at about the same rate toddlers go through bubble wrap. I'm pretty sure they're also using a fairly similar technique...


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2010)

Going back and forth between Bad Company 2 and Unreal Tournament 2004, and I really need to get back around to Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

D2LOD
ME2
AvP2010 Demo


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 11, 2010)

Fallout and Final Fantasy 13.

Waiting on Pokemon Gold and Monster Rancher DS.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 12, 2010)

Left for fun 2


----------



## Delta (Mar 12, 2010)

BF2 and Freelancer.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

I still can't stop playing Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition.  I swear, every time that Bethesda Softworks releases another RPG epic (Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3), they make sure to also release a GOTY edition just to make me buy it twice.


----------



## Kahrio (Mar 12, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 12, 2010)

Kahrio said:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2



Also: Fucking mortars.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Trying to complete all skills in Dante's Inferno. I also play from time to time Doom 3 (with RoE), and Audiosurf. And maybe Counter-Strike Condition Zero.


----------



## navyfox (Mar 12, 2010)

I was playing MAG but the servers are down for work


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I still can't stop playing Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition. I swear, every time that Bethesda Softworks releases another RPG epic (Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3), they make sure to also release a GOTY edition just to make me buy it twice.


 
I got the orignal fallout3 on xbox and bought DLC seperaty.
then got GotY version for ps3.

only got oblivion GotY for xbox but played it through several times.
played it for like 150 hours before i started main story.

Bethesda sure knows how to make a free exploring world while ignoring main story.  :grin:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 12, 2010)

Now? Pokemon Yellow
Waiting for Pokemon SoulSilver


----------



## Barak (Mar 12, 2010)

Phoenix Wright Ace attorney


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 12, 2010)

A cross between YGO 2009 and Gmod.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2010)

final fantasy 13


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 12, 2010)

Split between: Bad Company 2, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat and Heavy Rain.


----------



## CamoHusky (Mar 12, 2010)

Left 4 Dead, No Mercy.  On the final level, and oh my god a tank!


----------



## Taralack (Mar 13, 2010)

Ace Attorney Investigations.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 13, 2010)

Firefox: The movie, the game, the web browser.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

CrossFire


----------



## Mealing (Mar 13, 2010)

I am currently playing a lot of Left 4 Dead 2 as usual. I am also playing the new Dawn of War expansion  Which is a lot of fun, always looking for co-op things to play.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2010)

POKEMONS :3

I want to play Soul Silver so bad :[


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 13, 2010)

Fallout 3, i have an issue collecting things like special clothes, weapons, items. i also like exploring the whole wasteland, inch for decimated and murderous inch.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.

I never finished it ;^;


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.
> 
> I never finished it ;^;


Great game. Kind of like an interactive mystery novel.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 13, 2010)

Uncharted 2


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 14, 2010)

ff13, mw2, tf2, cs1.6, ROds, TetrisDs, Sudoku on my phone D:


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 14, 2010)

Pokemon Platinum =(


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 14, 2010)

Soul Silver and final fantasy 12. Yea I'm one game behind.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Cloud Nine said:


> Soul Silver and final fantasy 12. Yea I'm one game behind.


I was in the middle of playing FFXII, but got stuck fighting those soldiers on the Leviathan, so I just quit : /


----------



## Riley (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, now that I have Heart Gold, that's pretty much all I'll be playing for the next month or so.  Sometimes I think I'm lying when I tell myself I really am 18.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Well, now that I have Heart Gold, that's pretty much all I'll be playing for the next month or so.  Sometimes I think I'm lying when I tell myself I really am 18.


I wanted to get Soul Silver today..but I can't...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I still can't stop playing Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition. I swear, every time that Bethesda Softworks releases another RPG epic (Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3), they make sure to also release a GOTY edition just to make me buy it twice.


 
I usually wait until they release the GOTY versions before I buy them.

I actually waited to buy the GOTY version of Fallout 3, but when I got there it cost to much so I had to buy the original then the GOTY.

At the current I'm playing Overlord 2. Well not for the past few days, because I've been on FAF.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 15, 2010)

Everquest! hehe love to play it while on shift XD 

Also playing Oblivion, Divinity 2, and Burnout Revenge sporadically


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 15, 2010)

Finishing up Fallout 3. Just trying to get every location. Soul silver, and testing the Blur racing beta.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 15, 2010)

Bioshock 2, i just got the special edition as a gift. so far, i love that drill and the Big Sisters are creepy as shit, they also remind me of someone.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 15, 2010)

TF2 as alway.


----------



## Purnip (Mar 15, 2010)

-Playing HeartGold. Filled with glee.

-Still inching my way through DragonAge. No way I'll finish before Awakenings comes out.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 15, 2010)

Sonic Chronicles, Paper Mario and hopefully soon Pokemon HeartGold. You lucky FAian's playing the new games! XD


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

DRAGON AGE AWAKENING EXPANSION PACK IS COMING OUT TOMORROW OH MY GOD SADFHADJUFHGUSTYHU65 *FOAMS AT MOUTH*

....

*clears voice, composes self.*

I'm totally _not_ obsessed.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 16, 2010)

I am currently playing through FF13 and going to be getting GoW 3 the instant I am able.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Got off MW2 a few minutes ago.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 16, 2010)

Soul Silver


----------



## Ruko (Mar 17, 2010)

Perfect Dark


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bad Company 2. Great game, snipers annoy me though. 

Soldier name is Reythc if anyone wants to play


----------



## Skittle (Mar 17, 2010)

Dragon Age Awakening. <3


----------



## Keryu (Mar 17, 2010)

SoulSilver ;w;


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm watching somebody play some games, does that count?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 18, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

Still tredging through FF XIII


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm veerryy slowly working my way through the Metroid Prime trilogy for the Wii (Have been since last year). I'm on MP2: Echoes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm veerryy slowly working my way through the Metroid Prime trilogy for the Wii (Have been since last year). I'm on MP2: Echoes.


Echoes had some pretty nice puzzles.

I miss playing that game.


----------



## kashaki (Mar 18, 2010)

Oblivion. That seems to be all I play lately.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 18, 2010)

I found my n64 with tony hawks pro skater, castlevania, mortal kombat 4, super mario 64, goldeneye, and perfect dark.

my sega saturn with double switch, pro binball, panzer dragoon, daytona usa, virtua fighter 2, hi-octane, myst, defcon 5, world series baceball, virtua cop, tetris plus, nights into dreams, and tomb raider.

not going to list the ps2 games but as of now I'm playing midnight club LA (ps3)


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing in particular. Think I'll pick up something Metroid again.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Was playing Brawl earlier today.

I BEAT THE DISTURBINGLY GOOD CREEPY GUY WITH MORE OF A SOCIAL LIFE THAN ME TODAY! Sure, a single win doesn't really mean anything, but it still made me feel really good. Proves that my Fox is getting to his level.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 18, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Was playing Farcry 2 a few minutes ago and getting shot in the face because I always get stuck with a team of morons.


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

Bit trip beat demo lol


----------



## Biospark (Mar 21, 2010)

Perfect Dark on XBLA and Blur Beta.  Mostly Blur though cuz I love the demo.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm borrowing FFVII from a friend...playing through KH, Re:COM, and KH2, I restarted Devil May Cry 2, and I'm getting Soul Silver tomorrow...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2010)

S4 League


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 21, 2010)

Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 21, 2010)

Castlevania II: Simon's Quest


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Diablo 2 & MW2


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Diablo 2 & MW2



Diablo 2 is out???? D:


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 21, 2010)

Right now, Dwarf Fortress and UFO Aftershock.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Diablo 2 is out???? D:


Diablo 2 has been out for YEARS.

You are thinking of Diablo 3.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 21, 2010)

Ass' Creed II


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 21, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Was playing Farcry 2 a few minutes ago and getting shot in the face because I suck at the game and I'm going to blame my suckage on my teammates whom must be morons since I get killed all the time.



Fix'd for ya.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

Replaying Battlefield Bad Company before I get the second one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Ass' Creed II


I thought you were a Hetero.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII, for the PS3. I'm sending said console to Sony tomorrow, though. :/ What really sucks is that I'm on chapter 10/13, so by the time I get my PS3 back, I won't know a damn thing about what's going on.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 21, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I thought you were a Hetero.



Who said it had to be male ass?


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon Crystal, but people keep distracting me. x3


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 22, 2010)

Half Life. Surprisingly, even with the low-rez pixels distorted to the size of grapes, its more emmersive than HL 2.


----------



## YokoWolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Star Ocean 4 Mainly. I'll eventually make it up to the Ethereal Queen. Otherwise I just hop on Brawl/Melee when the Xbox is taken. Might start some other games just because SO4 is kinda getting annoying...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Who said it had to be male ass?


Oh, I see.

Tee hee.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 22, 2010)

Schtserv PSO:BB and Pokemon Heart Gold


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

manhunt 2. murder, ftw


----------



## Redryder (Mar 22, 2010)

Playing FF8 right now, plan on playing 9 (no, i never beat them)then get started on 13 when im not playing WoW or LoL


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 22, 2010)

soul silver.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## lowkey (Mar 23, 2010)

your mind.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 26, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey for the DS.  So far, it's not bad.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

I started playing FFVII not too long ago, that and Soul Silver and The World Ends With You, putting my Kingdom Hearts games on hold for the moment...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished Metro 2033. Awesome game. Next on my list is Just Cause 2 and to _finally fucking finish _Dragon Age :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Kill an Estate Agent Today - Spitting Image


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> Tee hee.



I would like to see an Ezio Quagmire after playing it.


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 26, 2010)

I am currently playing: nothing.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got back into, for the ten millionth freakin' time, Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction.

I CAN'T ESCAPE IT! D:


----------



## Skittle (Mar 26, 2010)

Soul Silver


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

...I don't remember making this thread.....


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

I am currently roped in by Fable 2, after wish I plan on finishing FFXIII and a couple Resident Evil games.


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 28, 2010)

Twisted metal 2 is currently in my paws.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

The Spider in the Bath - Flanders and Swan


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Currently playing Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Lynwood March - Band of the Scots Guards on a Regal record of circa 1920.


----------



## Acisej (Mar 28, 2010)

Halo 3 Multiplayer.
:U


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 28, 2010)

Ass Effect 1, so that I has a strong Good Character to import in Ass Effect 2.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 28, 2010)

Right now, I'm playing Smackdown Vs. Raw 2010.
Edit: And now Farcry 2.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Right now, I'm playing Smackdown Vs. Raw 2010.
> Edit: And now Farcry 2.


Farcry is an amazing game
right now im playing fallout 3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 28, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Farcry is an amazing game
> right now im playing fallout 3



I could enjoy Farcry2 if I didn't get stuck with a moronic team. Also, I played Fallout 3. It's got to be my favorite game so far.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Mar 28, 2010)

finally back on FA and FAF cuz i was playing mw2 <3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 28, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> finally back on FA and FAF cuz i was playing mw2 <3



I want MW2, but can't afford it.


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 28, 2010)

Morrowind, I never tire of this game.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid.

...

MURRtal Gear Solid. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Sonic Heros.

And I got a headache for it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Sonic Heros.



What a trooper.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What a trooper.



I had the urge, and I paid for it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I had the urge, and I paid for it.



Kinda like a hooker, huh.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Kinda like a hooker, huh.



I dunno. I wasn't gang-raped by Sonic, Tails, and Knuckles.

Though it felt like it. O_O


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I dunno. I wasn't gang-raped by Sonic, Tails, and Knuckles.
> 
> Though it felt like it. O_O



You were raped in a way far worse, poor thing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You were raped in a way far worse, poor thing.



How so? The worse way of raping me is you doing it.

Wait....FFFFFFFUUUUUUU~


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> How so? The worse way of raping me is you doing it.
> 
> Wait....FFFFFFFUUUUUUU~



I don't want sloppy seconds after Sonic Heroes ravaged you.

/snap


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't want sloppy seconds after Sonic Heroes ravaged you.
> 
> /snap



/snap.

*Captain Spyro fainted.*

Dammit...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You were raped in a way far worse, poor thing.



idk, I didn't think playing Sonic Heroes was a terrible experience. >.>


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 28, 2010)

Instead of telling you every time I'm playing a game, here are all my games.


----------



## Keshiji (Mar 29, 2010)

... well I was playing Heroes of Newerth! x3


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Instead of telling you every time I'm playing a game, here are all my games.


I hate when they put the little sticker with the price tag on it on the _inside_ of the plastic covering...you can't pull 'em off easily...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate when they put the little sticker with the price tag on it on the _inside_ of the plastic covering...you can't pull 'em off easily...



Ditto. They stick out like sore thumbs on the shelf.


----------



## Cataha (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm playing World of Warcraft. Shhh.. I like it .w.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate when they put the little sticker with the price tag on it on the _inside_ of the plastic covering...you can't pull 'em off easily...



I know that sucks, but hey what can ya do? Other than buy it new.


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 29, 2010)

Currently it's *Battlefield: Bad Company 2* for the 360.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm playing Geist for GameCube.


----------



## LycanBlade (Mar 29, 2010)

Im playing WoW, but pretty soon ima be picking up MAG and a PS3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm playing Geist for GameCube.



I loved that game. I had a Gamecube, but sold it for money so, I could buy other games for my PS2. Then, I sold my PS2 so, I could buy Games for my PS3.


----------



## Uberbjorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Battlefeild:Bad Company 2 on pc, also Team Fortress 2


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I want MW2, but can't afford it.



aww but you're a furry gamer D:

and just wait for the price to go down :]


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> aww but you're a furry gamer D:
> 
> and just wait for the price to go down :]



I am a furry gamer. That's why I can't wait. The price dropped from $60 to $50 because of some special, but I still don't have any money.

On another note, has anyone played Heavy Rain yet? I played the demo and think it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Just Cause 2.

Holy fucking shit that game is amazing.

Go buy it now.


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 30, 2010)

Switching between Final Fantasy XIII and Just Cause 2.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

This thread doesn't need to die so soon.

Add me, Yoinkk, if you play AdventureQuest Worlds.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

Fable 2

It isn't even THAT good, but I can't stop playing it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread doesn't need to die so soon.
> 
> Add me, Yoinkk, if you play AdventureQuest Worlds.


It should be stickied imo

And right now...I'm still playing Soul Silver


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Second Life


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Second Life



:cry:


still final fantasy 13. the game feels like busy work so im making little progress >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> still final fantasy 13. the game feels like busy work so im making little progress >.>


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


>



sorry, i had to X3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 10, 2010)

Pokemon, pokemon, and more pokemon @.@


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Pokemon, pokemon, and more pokemon @.@


The day I beat any pokemon game is the day I'll be getting godly powers. :V


----------



## zesty (Apr 10, 2010)

HeartGold and replaying some Okami :]


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

POST DELETED


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

zesty said:


> HeartGold and replaying some Okami :]


I started on playing Okami, but then I stopped..I forgot why though...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 10, 2010)

L4D and L4D2.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> L4D and L4D2.


L4D is so awesome I have the original on both my 360 and PC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2010)

Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen 


Completed the Hero's side. Heroine's side, Grindin'


----------



## Skittle (Apr 10, 2010)

Monster Rancher 2 and SoulSilver (still).


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm replaying Hl2 + ep 1+2 on gmod with all my omgOPwhatTHEfuck weapons for epic win.

But it's kinda sad when I blow up a friendly's head with my microwave cannon on accident


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I started on playing Okami, but then I stopped..I forgot why though...



I played that, but never finished it because I got lost and it didn't direct me.
-----
I'm playing GTA 4. Just got a copy, been wantin to play it for some time now.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 10, 2010)

furcadia


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

Trying to play Halo 3 on live but Microsoft is makin' me jump hoops to even set it up... >:C


----------



## navyfox (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm playing Navyfield right now, I got burned out playing my PS3 so i'm taking a break till BFBC2 comes in the mail soon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 10, 2010)

Just started Serious Sam HD, will probably continue playing Ass Effect 2 in the meantime.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2010)

Izuna 2.


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

Just beat GoW3. Now playing Final Fantasy 13, BFBC2 and Dawn of War 2.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 10, 2010)

Endless Ocean: Blue World


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Endless Ocean: Blue World


Great game. One of the few Wii games that I wish were on 360 so it could be in hi-def.


----------



## Voltemand (Apr 11, 2010)

battlefield 2 >:O


----------



## Chmat (Apr 11, 2010)

Battlefield 1943 and Runescape.

Idk bout runescape, its not that good really, but I just cant stop play it!


----------



## Voltemand (Apr 11, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Idk bout runescape, its not that good really, but I just cant stop play it!



I just have no idea why you're playing that trash.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 11, 2010)

Voltemand said:


> I just have no idea why you're playing that trash.



Me either! Please help me?!


----------



## princeBAAL (Apr 11, 2010)

dead space...or at least i'm about to play it


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Izuna 2.



Is that a DUNGEON CRAWLARR like the first one?


----------



## Kajet (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Great game. One of the few Wii games that I wish were on 360 so it could be in hi-def.



It really is quite pretty, PS3 has the import only "Aquanaut's Holiday, Hidden Memories" that has an english setting...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 11, 2010)

Just downloaded the original Fable onto my 360 and am about an hour in, it feels odd playing older games sometimes, mainly because I can remember playing it when I was 10.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is that a DUNGEON CRAWLARR like the first one?



Yes.

Is that a bad thing for you?

I <3 dungeon crawlers.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yes.
> 
> Is that a bad thing for you?
> 
> I <3 dungeon crawlers.



I had never played one before and was all "the Hell is this" when I bought it.

I like the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games now, but can never bring myself to trying to play ninja-gurl again.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 11, 2010)

Battlefield 2
And for now, the free weekend thingy for MW2, kinda cool, will consider buying it.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> cod4, cuz mw2 sux


 
Agreed, I'm playing it right now and I'm not sure why. I'll probably go get Mass Effect 2 soon.


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

FF13, Mana Khemia, KH Days and Starfox DS =p


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

SolyJulie said:


> FF13, Mana Khemia, KH Days and Starfox DS =p


KH 358/2 was pretty fun game


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 11, 2010)

Still playing PMD: Sky. It reminds me of Seiken Densetsu and Evolution, but it's Pokemon.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

Was playing GH Aerosmith, now playing Portal Still Alive.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 11, 2010)

i was playing Zelda Majora's Mask and am now again playing Donkey Kong both for the Nintendo 64


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Just started Serious Sam HD, will probably continue playing *Ass Effect 2* in the meantime.


It's actually Mass Erect 2. :B


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

A pretty good MMORPG names "Dragonica" which is fun =D and I also Plan to play Digimon MMORPG, but I can't register :'( ...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance

Horribly innacurate, but oh so satisfying.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 12, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Was playing GH Aerosmith, now playing Portal Still Alive.



Portal is the best pussle game that have ever been created!

I miss companion cube! =(


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

TF2


----------



## Chmat (Apr 12, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Battlefield 2
> And for now, the free weekend thingy for MW2, kinda cool, will consider buying it.



MW2 is a piece of broken crap! Noobtubes from accros the map all of the time along with other problems are not getting fixed by Infinity Ward. They don't even bother to say "no, we won't fix it". Go and buy BFBC2 instead for a fun and balanced multiplayer FPS that the creators listen to feedback, and not just sit down counting money!

Also, there are no dedicated servers to MW2 on PC, just P2P. This causes some of the worst lagg ever in almost every match!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I had never played one before and was all "the Hell is this" when I bought it.
> 
> I like the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games now, but can never bring myself to trying to play ninja-gurl again.



Go play it, it's a good game.  Izuna 2 especially.  Improvement upon the original in pretty much every way.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 12, 2010)

Just cause 2


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> TF2


What's your Steam name dude?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Playing through both Morrowind and PokÃ©mon Yellow.
wee


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Playing through both Morrowind and PokÃ©mon Yellow.
> wee



Played both, both kicked ass, especialy Morrowind. If you like Morrowind you have to play Oblivion, if you haven't already.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 12, 2010)

Mystery Case Files wait what why am I playing this why is it so addicting bllllgurghdf


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Plated both, both kicked ass, especialy Morrowind. If you like Morrowind you have to play Oblivion, if you haven't already.


I have plated Oblivion. If anybody else hasn't plated Oblivion or Morrowind yet, I advise them to plate them sometime soon.

Edit: Your edit was a little too late, Gamer.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> I have plated Oblivion. If anybody else hasn't plated Oblivion or Morrowind yet, I advise them to plate them sometime soon.
> 
> Edit: Your edit was a little too late, Gamer.



LATE?! NOOOO!!!! But, really they were great. Now if I can just mod my PS3 version. >_<


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

The Elder Scrolls series has kick ass music.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The Elder Scrolls series has kick ass music.



Oh, always. I love the music in their games.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2010)

Fire Emblem for GBA.

Fuck you hard mode and me not wanting to miss any characters >:c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Oh, always. I love the music in their games.


You should totally plate one right now.


Jashwa said:


> Fire Emblem for GBA.
> 
> Fuck you hard mode and me not wanting to miss any characters >:c


I'm doing Hard Mode on PokÃ©mon Yellow :3


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Ma Wii. Meh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

I started playing Portal again last week, but ragequit at room 14.

I must've suffered brain damage since first playing. D:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ma Wii. Meh.


How often do you play with your Wii? Most of my friends who have one, never play with theirs. :\


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How often do you play with your Wii? Most of my friends who have one, never play with theirs. :\



Not often. Some metroid and SSBB every once in a while but i just use the internets mostly to find some quick info.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How often do you play with your Wii? Most of my friends who have one, never play with theirs. :\



This is true for everyone I know over 16 who owns one.

It just isn't really worth plugging it in, going through the menu screen with the Wii Mote, plugging in a superiour Gamecube controller and playing a game that was created decades before the goddamn Wii.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is true for everyone I know over 16 who owns one.
> 
> It just isn't really worth plugging it in, going through the menu screen with the Wii Mote, plugging in a superiour Gamecube controller and playing a game that was created decades before the goddamn Wii.



Mine is gathering dust.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is true for everyone I know over 16 who owns one.
> 
> It just isn't really worth plugging it in, going through the menu screen with the Wii Mote, plugging in a superiour Gamecube controller and playing a game that was created decades before the goddamn Wii.



I WILL NEVER BUY A F***ING WII!


----------



## Tweet (Apr 12, 2010)

Pokemon Silver, Fear Effect, Silent Hill, Persona 3, Monster Rancher, Dino Crisis, Mega Man 8, Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, and Resident Evil. 
Way too much stuff going on at once. :I


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Tweet said:


> Pokemon Silver, Fear Effect, Silent Hill, Persona 3, Monster Rancher, Dino Crisis, Mega Man 8, Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, and Resident Evil.
> Way too much stuff going on at once. :I


Dino Crisis was the shit. :3


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Who wants a wii? 100 hunit dolla!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Tweet said:


> Pokemon Silver, Fear Effect, Silent Hill, Persona 3, Monster Rancher, Dino Crisis, Mega Man 8, Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, and Resident Evil.
> Way too much stuff going on at once. :I


Stick with PokÃ©mon Silver for now, I want to know what happens next :0


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I WILL NEVER BUY A F***ING WII!



But how will you play Zelda: Wii?

You should buy a Wii now, and as many party games and accessories as you can afford, until it's released on their next console as a launch title.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But how will you play Zelda: Wii?
> 
> You should buy a Wii now, and as many party games and accessories as you can afford, until it's released on their next console as a launch title.


How many "FAMILY FUN PARTY GAME!" games does the Wii need? sirsly.

It's just shovelware.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dino Crisis was the shit. :3



I played Dino Crisis 2, it's still around here some were.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's just shovelware.



Little children and their bored parents don't know that... or care. D:


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 12, 2010)

Oblivion and Ultima Online.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Little children and their bored parents don't know that... or care. D:


Ah. I figured it was just Grandma. I guess Ma and Pa are in it too.


----------



## Tweet (Apr 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Stick with PokÃ©mon Silver for now, I want to know what happens next :0



All my Pokemon died. It was the same Pidgey. >:C After that I gave up and went back to my current file.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I played Dino Crisis 2, it's still around here some were.


 Dino Crisis was one of the few games I actually found scary. It was ridiculously hard too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Tweet said:


> All my Pokemon died. It was the same Pidgey. >:C After that I gave up and went back to my current file.


You need more Metapods.


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-life 2.

So far, so good.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

Currently playing Assassin's Creed 2.
Nice plot, nice pics, I feel Italian-ish now.

Heavy Rain's good tho.

I was suggested bf:bc2, but of some reason I've lost the ability to play FPS games. Damn.

But if I was able to buy a new game, I'm looking for GT5 and Pain.

PS: Speaking about battlefield, i was having dictation one day but I spelled it battle[ ]field.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 16, 2010)

Pokemon Platinum.  Still have not beaten the Elite Four.  :|

Also Modern Warfare 2.  Trying to get all the attachments for some of the guns.


----------



## Librios (Apr 16, 2010)

Been playing Enemy Territory Quake Wars, Star Wars, The Force Unleased, Team Fortress 2 and Anarchy Online. Anarchy Online is an old game but its still fun to play


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition

Dungeons and Dragons Online

Heavy Rain

Medieval: Total War


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins

Assassin's Creed. 

World Of Warcraft

I may get Assassin's creed 2 and Awakening soon.


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Halo 3
Modern Warfare 2
World Of Warcraft
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Steam)
Guitar Hero: Metallica


----------



## ___ (Apr 18, 2010)

Pokemon Heart Gold! It's awesome!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 18, 2010)

PWI


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm waiting to get my new Computer so I can fully enjoy Bad Company 2. But for now I've just been playing Half Life, Opposing Force and Blue Shift,


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Apr 19, 2010)

Burnout Paradise (crashing my car is soooooooooo much more fun then actually playing the game). 
FarCry2
Borderlands
Going to start Dragon Age soon... If I can get off my computer and...... nope, too lazy. Guess I'll just browse the internet some more.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Apr 19, 2010)

StarFox 64. Zoness is a bitch to complete


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum. I'm opening a major can of whup-ass right now. Oh, shit. Killer Croc.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Apr 20, 2010)

red aleart 3 and crysis


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 20, 2010)

World Of Warcraft
Mario Kart Wii
Pokemon SoulSilver
and sometimes TF2


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

The Dystopia mod for HL2 and Star Tropics for NES.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 20, 2010)

Juggling super smash brother brawl, CODWAW, and pokemon soul silver.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> Juggling super smash brother brawl, CODWAW, and pokemon soul silver.



I looove COD:WAW!!!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 21, 2010)

Playing Rainbow Six: Vegas (the first one) now and could some of you people actually play it, I mean I know the 2nd one already came out, but come on! I need people to play with here.


----------



## FeralDragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction. Just finished the solo mode for the first time earlier actually. Really enjoyed the game.

Cant wait 'till Friday though. Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Spyena (Apr 21, 2010)

Mega Man. Lots and lots and lots of Mega Man.

...SO much Mega Man.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaand, now I'm playing Soul Silver.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm playing my bass... I'm practicing slap bass...


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I looove COD:WAW!!!


Let me guess. Zombie mode.
Also WAW sucks just as bad as MW2. 

I'm bored with my current games and I have no idea what to play.
Right now its Final Fantasy 13, DoW2, just downloaded A.V.A because for some reason Steam wont let me connect to any god damn Counterstrike servers and I really want to shoot things askdjasdha


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Let me guess. Zombie mode.
> Also WAW sucks just as bad as MW2.



Ugh don't get me started.. 

Been playing a bit of UT2004 online recently, brings me back..


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing. Everything I pick up bores me right now. ):


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Ugh don't get me started..
> 
> Been playing a bit of UT2004 online recently, brings me back..


I have UT3 laying around here, but I do believe the graphics on it is fucked for my computer for no apparent reason.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Let me guess. Zombie mode.
> Also WAW sucks just as bad as MW2.
> 
> I'm bored with my current games and I have no idea what to play.
> Right now its Final Fantasy 13, DoW2, just downloaded A.V.A because for some reason Steam wont let me connect to any god damn Counterstrike servers and I really want to shoot things askdjasdha



Well if you want to play A.V.A sometime, I have it. Though I lagg like hell! My name for it is ST13GAMER.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> I have UT3 laying around here, but I do believe the graphics on it is fucked for my computer for no apparent reason.



I didn't like UT3 as much as I did the previous ones. Don't get me wrong, its still a reasonably good game, it just didn't have such a strong Unreal feel to it compared to the others.

And if I play any UT3 now, its usually The Haunted..


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Well if you want to play A.V.A sometime, I have it. Though I lagg like hell! My name for it is ST13GAMER.


Im uninstalling it right fucking now. 
Why the hell would I want to play with a lagger.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Im uninstalling it right fucking now.
> Why the hell would I want to play with a lagger.



Don't have to be a bitch about it. >_>


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Don't have to be a bitch about it. >_>


The term is bastard to you.
The game sucked, good concept but fucked up. Im rage quiting it.
You know you lag when you play yet still play it. You're the bitch.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2010)

im transferring over my mass effect 2 data so i can play it on my new computer
oh boy oh boy oh boy
yo man wicked grafix


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> The term is bastard to you.
> The game sucked, good concept but fucked up. Im rage quiting it.
> You know you lag when you play yet still play it. You're the bitch.



Two words, piss off. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

My god, I just found Frogger and Lost Eden. Frogger doesn't work so well since it was made for Windows 95, but I love Lost Eden!


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 23, 2010)

Borderlands and SWAT 4


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok I have been spending alot of my time on steam playing tf2 css and garrysmod. When I'm not doing that it's either wow, mw2 or pokemon ruby  I found an emulator so ya!


----------



## LeoTen (Apr 24, 2010)

I've lately been playing the Persona 3 and 4 games.  Quite fun.  ^-^

Also playing Soul-Silver. :3  Oh, and Super Smash Bros. Brawl. :B


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Got my self back to playing FF XIII. 


*Spoiler* for those not played to far into the game. About chap 9 or earlier.




Had the bigest shock in the game (more so that choosing my own char line up).  Got to chap 11 and found a huge field to explore. 
This is like going against all rules of the game to this point.
Sadely the next areas went back to the normal narrow paths


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

I cant wait for Halo Reach and Fallout:New Vegas to come out:smile:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

I am playing SLAI on mah PS2.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm playing We Love Katamari on my PS2 emulator. It's not very fast.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 24, 2010)

Borderlands. Really bad story and repetitive, but still has some charm and reminds me of Mad Max


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm trying Sam & Max: Abe Lincoln Must Die!

God, I'm terrible at this game.


----------



## Riley (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been playing in the open beta for the latest huge update to City of Heroes.  Also Megaman 10, which I suck at.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I cant wait for Halo Reach and Fallout:New Vegas to come out:smile:



Oh, I can wait for Fallout: New Vegas to come out. I need it now. Sadly I won't even have the money to buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 24, 2010)

The Conduit. I heard Conduit 2 is being made, and it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 24, 2010)

Knights of The Old Republic, for the 8th time.

Though I'm still like FUCK YEAHHHHH when I find out I'm Revan.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 25, 2010)

LoZ: The Minish Cap.


----------



## CFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Splinter Cell: Conviction!


----------



## Runefox (Apr 25, 2010)

After Burner Climax.

"Next time, I'm here on vacation!"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

BATMAN (FUCK YEAH) Arkham Asylum.

It's goddamn brilliant.
And I love that they've kept the Dark Knight-style dark and creepy edgyness.

Batman is so serious about everything, it's hilarious.
Some of Joker's comments make me smile and then beat up bad guys.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 25, 2010)

Just Cause 2
its so horrible
but its pretty fun

i cant get the hang of jets
which i, personally, like
because i always seem to instantly flip over and skid across the ground felling entire forests at mach speed
i can never stay right-side-up

its hilarious


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

Sudoku


----------



## Ruelle (Apr 26, 2010)

>-> Too much *MonsterHunter Tri*


----------



## Snack (Apr 26, 2010)

MGS4 after having not played it for almost two years.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

i started playing final fantasy 7 again. i need an xbox though. i wanna play 13


----------



## Snack (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> i started playing final fantasy 7 again. i need an xbox though. i wanna play 13




FF13 is the worst game of the series imo. I wouldn't recommend playing it. c:


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Snack said:


> FF13 is the worst game of the series imo. I wouldn't recommend playing it. c:


 
aww man. are they just not trying anymore? 12 was crap. i didnt even bother finishing it.


----------



## Snack (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> aww man. are they just not trying anymore? 12 was crap. i didnt even bother finishing it.



Yeah, pretty much. :u


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Snack said:


> Yeah, pretty much. :u


 
well then they should just entirely remake number 7.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 26, 2010)

SoulSilver until Friday when I get my PS3. FFFFFFFFFFF. So excited.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> SoulSilver until Friday when I get my PS3. FFFFFFFFFFF. So excited.


 
oh i got heart gold


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> SoulSilver until Friday when I get my PS3. FFFFFFFFFFF. So excited.



Yay for you!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2010)

Final Fantasy 13. 

It's so strange....I'm actually liking it D:


----------



## Ojikori (Apr 26, 2010)

Kinda old but I'm playing Diablo 2:Lords of Destruction. I was honestly surprised people still played it online.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 26, 2010)

Command and conquer Generals: Zero hour:Contra mod.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Final Fantasy 13.
> 
> It's so strange....I'm actually liking it D:


I'm still playing FFXVII >.>
I'm putting a hold on the Kingdom Hearts overhaul I was having because a friend's letting me borrow this


----------



## Neybulot (Apr 26, 2010)

Let's see...I was playing StarCraft 2, but I suck at that so forget it.

More recently, Team Fortress 2 (Damn furry server stackers) and Garry's Mod.


----------



## Mykell (Apr 26, 2010)

Nothing now cause I'm at work >.<
but will be playing SSF4 in 12 hours


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

*Team Fortress 2.*
This is just one of those games I have to play occasionally, even if it's just to join a server to W+M1 people with a fire axe. :V

*Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days.*
This game is long. Very, very long. It's got to the point where I can play it for half and hour before wanting to do something else. Great game still, but I can't see myself finishing it this week.

*Grand Theft Auto IV.*
I got this ages back in the Steam sale. Never did get around to playing it properly due to issues with my computer. I'm having a little fun with it now though. Rockstar needs to understand realism is nice but isn't as much fun as spawning tanks and rocket launchers whenever you want and going on rampages, however.

*Bioshock.*
Replaying Bioshock after finishing the second game. Mostly to get a few achievements out of it but also so I can do my necessary "evil" play through. :V

*Sam & Max 301: The Penal Zone.*
Goddamn. This game makes me miss point & clicks. I'm not even part way in and I'm stumped by what appears to be an clever, yet extremely contorted puzzle.


Yeah, I'm just flicking between the games. And to think, I was going to buy Left 4 Dead, but I'd never get around to finishing ANY of these games if I just keep piling on the list. :c


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Gmod never gets old.


----------



## Seas (Apr 27, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Command and conquer Generals: Zero hour:Contra mod.



Have you tried the Shockwave mod? I like that one the most of all the mods I've tried for the game.
More variety between the existing generals(specialized units, etc.), and actually a few new ones too.

On topic: 
Global Agenda, and Dungeon Siege 2.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

LOTRO and Mabinogi.

GET THE MAPEFAGS AWAY FROM ME! -burned-


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> *Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days.*
> This game is long. Very, very long. It's got to the point where I can play it for half and hour before wanting to do something else. Great game still, but I can't see myself finishing it this week.


The final battle is obnoxious as fuck

I play it mainly for the mission mode now since I've beaten it, which is always fun

And then I found The World Ends With You


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 27, 2010)

TWEWY is fun, but it takes forever to complete.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> *Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days.*
> This game is long. Very, very long. It's got to the point where I can play it for half and hour before wanting to do something else. Great game still, but I can't see myself finishing it this week.


 
oh my gosh it is long. it doesnt end. how did they even fit all of that into a ds game?


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> TWEWY is fun, but it takes forever to complete.


I stopped playing it for a while so I could devote all my time to Soul Silver
I did buy the player pins though this weekend at a con, along with the fire one



bitofgreen said:


> oh my gosh it is long. it doesnt end. how did they even fit all of that into a ds game?


How did they get some of the cutscene graphics to look so fluid and smooth is my question


----------



## Flatline (Apr 30, 2010)

*Currently playing 

Garry's Mod - *I can't even describe its awesomeness.

*Left 4 Dead -* Dunno, I just love setting zombies on fire and shooting them with a mounted minigun >3 

*Half-Life: Source *- I just finished Episode two, and decided to finally play the first games. I have Opposing Force and Blue shift too.

*Portal* - Oh my God, Portal. I just finished Prelude (and I will play it again), but I can't stop playing the original. I love the atmosphere of the game. It's like Silent Hill, but without monsters. I downloaded the Flash Version map pack too, and I'm playing it right now :3

*TrackMania United Forever - *I played Nations, then Nations Forever (the free versions), and I just couldn't stop playing them. So I bought United. It's the best online racing game I've ever played.

*Earth Eternal - *A free MMORPG with anthro characters. I have nothing else to say.

*Audiosurf -* I love video games and listening to music. This game is one of my favourites.

I occasionally play Team Fortress 2, Project Torque and D.I.P.R.I.P - Warm Up too.
*
Wanting to play* - I'm not going to post all of the games from my Steam wishlist, just the ones I want really badly.

*Portal 2 -* God, I just can't wait until it comes out.

*Left 4 Dead 2 -* Just because.

*Beat Hazard - *Another music powered game, and it's even more awesome than Audiosurf.


----------



## Moonfir (May 1, 2010)

My brother recently bought the first ten Final Fantasy games.
I'm playing: Disidia FF, FF6, FF9.

I would really like FF13, but I don't have a PS3.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

GTAIV and uncharted 2. I got the new DLC for both.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

FFXIII and Bad Company 2


----------



## Skittle (May 1, 2010)

Little Big Planet.

:3


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

Raging at Battlefield 2 for not working.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Moonfir said:


> My brother recently bought the first ten Final Fantasy games.
> I'm playing: Disidia FF, FF6, FF9.
> 
> I would really like FF13, but I don't have a PS3.


It's for the 360 too if you have one

And good news, I found my own copy of FFVII <3


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

Secondlife


----------



## Chmat (May 2, 2010)

Just bought it but now I'm addicted to BFBC2 =D


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

I actually bought FFVII yesterday and now I'm happy


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Finishing achievements for Battlefield 1943 and Bad Company 2. And playing through Forza 3.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

I hate to see this thread die, but I'm reviving it (sorry)

I'm replaying Devil May Cry 4 on Devil Hunter mode and Bioshock 2 on normal..again


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Nice! I help keep it alive

I'm dusted off my gamecube and am currently playing Zoids Battle legends, its old but hard as all get out for such silly looking game.  I wouldnt recommend the Zoids game on the Xbox360 unless ou like having your butt handed to you. lol


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

Just Cause 2 and the Metroid Prime Trilogy. So far Just cause 2 is extreamly fun.


----------



## Varian (May 19, 2010)

Not playing anything yet but I want to play Perfect Dark on the N64.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Varian said:


> Not playing anything yet but I want to play Perfect Dark on the N64.


I'm still wanting to play Super Mario 64 for the N64 
I never have the money though >.>


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

My brothers copy of Skate 3 and Portal again.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

i still need to play Portal as well, I feel left out. I want the cake!


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> i still need to play Portal as well, I feel left out. I want the cake!


It's free on Steam until May 24.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm replaying Devil May Cry 4 on Devil Hunter mode and Bioshock 2 on normal..again


I'm up to Dante Must Die mode on DMC4. :3
It's goddamn impossible...

OT: I just got off the Halo:Reach Beta.


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

MapleStory, Team Fortress and Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## Varian (May 19, 2010)

Speaking of steam, I want to play Garry's mod! Just as soon as my step dad gets of the desktop...


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

I remember looking at steam, I'll have to check that out... 0_0 only another weekend. zzzzzzzzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2010)

I've been playing Beat Hazard.  Insane mode is incredibly fun.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

Got back into the Half-Life games. 

Finished: HL1, Blue Shift, Opposing Force and HL2.

To go: HL2:EP1 (current), HL2:EP2, HL2:LC


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

I'm currently playing Napoleon Total War and I have recently gotten back into Dawn of War 2. 

I'm planning on buying Red Dead Redemption to breath some new life into my Xbox 360.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 19, 2010)

exploring every single last square millimeter in Fallout 3 and the DLCs. same with Oblivion. damn i need some new games to beat then explore the fuck out of.


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> exploring every single last square millimeter in Fallout 3 and the DLCs. same with Oblivion. damn i need some new games to beat then explore the fuck out of.



Wait a few months for New Vegas.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I'm up to Dante Must Die mode on DMC4. :3
> It's goddamn impossible...
> 
> OT: I just got off the Halo:Reach Beta.


So far, Devil Hunter mode is pretty easy >.>


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 19, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Wait a few months for New Vegas.



ive been planning for that ever since i heard the name. im already coming up with tactics to use in Goodsprings against raiders. TNT is going to be a need for it then off to V-21 if i can find it.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2010)

I just beat "Maybe I'm A Lion" on Insane with 10,312,096 points in Beat Hazard.

Wow.  Harrowing, but fun.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2010)

Just turned off COD: WAW for the Wii. Aiming with the remote is great, but the glitchers are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Kipikipo (May 19, 2010)

TES: Oblivion. I'm a shirtless blue argonian. ;p / XD

Also trying to Platinum God of War II, but the Challenge of the Titans suck. XP


----------



## Furry Gamer (May 19, 2010)

I just got a copy of MW2 about a week ago and I can't stop playing it! I also got Dragon age: Origins and am playing that as well.


----------



## Lasair (May 20, 2010)

Im doing a lot of reminiscing lately. So ive dusted off some of my old consoles.
Currently whats getting the most plays are:
Time Crisis - PS1 and Time Crisis 2 - PS2
Starfox 64 - N64
Syphon Filter  - PS1
And, Streets of Rage 2 - Mega Drive

As for current-gen its all BF Bad Company 2 and MW2 at the moment.


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2010)

im back into wow
a friend and i are working on gnome characters
but they're in chicago for the week, so im tinkering with a night elf druid
and its kind of boring

and im giving oblivion another chance
for like the 80th time
maybe this time im boring enough to enjoy the same cave 800000000 times


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Bejeweled and/or Majhong.


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

Rome - Total War!

There is something special controlling an entire empire in turns, and the  epic battles in realtime!


----------



## furvien (May 20, 2010)

im replaying black fer ps2 i love dat game sooooo much


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Last I played was Crysis. The last game I really got into was Super Mario Galaxy. Yea it's for the wii hahaha.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

Dragon Quest VI: Land of Illusion.

Nothing big.

Grindin' for classes, Gotta find a flying bed.


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 20, 2010)

PokÃ©mon: HeartGold.

Six badges down, twelve to go. XD.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 21, 2010)

Delta Force 2
Maybe this will help you remember:


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 21, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. About to obliterate Betram.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 21, 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

Delta Force series in co-op are still fun 

Jack and Daxter on the PSP right now. Not too far into the game, but already love it.


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2010)

Perfect World International that HAXX and South Syde got me into


----------



## LeoTen (May 21, 2010)

I'm playing the original Ratchet & Clank.

Ever since I saw this thread in the Introduction forum where several people turned into lombaxes, I've had this irresistable urge to play those games again. @w@


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 21, 2010)

Resident Evil 4 and Silent Hill 2. On a bit of a horror tour lately.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Cloud Nine said:


> Resident Evil 4 and Silent Hill 2. On a bit of a horror tour lately.


I did something like that, I played Silent Hill 2 and Fatal Frame 2 back to back


----------



## DarckArchon (May 22, 2010)

WoW... cos i can


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Slowly making my way through Pokemon... I only _just _beat the Kimona Girls in SoulSilver...


----------



## CaptainCool (May 22, 2010)

gears of war
final fantasy 7
"final fantasy 13" (i swear to god, i will never touch it again >.>)
uncharted 2
3D dot game heroes
metal gear solid 4
lost odyssey

technically i dont have them yet but i also ordered
god of war 1, 2 and 3
and red dead redemption

so all in all thats 11 games that i still need to finish X3; well, lets say 10 because i wont finish FF13...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2010)

Pokemon Platinum.  Missing one freaking pokemon in my Pokedex to get the National Pokedex.  :|

Grand Theft Auto 4.  Working on Bernie's missions.  Hating the boat mission right now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Red Dead Redemption



I would yiff you hourly to play that..


----------



## Fenrisu (May 22, 2010)

Left 4 Dead, cause I just love to pop zombies heads off :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

I'm playing LittleBigPlanet, and making a level called Electric Factory.


----------



## Nall (May 22, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.  
(Yeah, I have newer games, but I am so bored with them already...)


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Nall said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
> (Yeah, I have newer games, but I am so bored with them already...)


Going back to old games is always fun 

I think I might start playing KH again though (slacking off playing FFVII)


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 22, 2010)

Portal I LIKE IT.

Also, it's free til May 24 make sure you get one on Steam.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 22, 2010)

Fucken Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles. Thoughts: The fuck were they thinking?


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 22, 2010)

I'm playing suikoden 2 right now!


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Disgaea 2.

I must level up my Prinny d00d


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

_Almost_ bought Ratchet and Clank today >.>

I think I'm going to go back to playing KH like I said I would


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> Disgaea 2.
> 
> I must level up my Prinny d00d


Isn't Disgaea for the PSP?


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I'm going to go back to playing KH like I said I would


 
You should KH is awesome i have both KH 1, 2 and they are both so cool.  

P.S  my cat is meowing in the background and its getting annoying.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Isn't Disgaea for the PSP?



originally for the PS2, but I have it for my PSP yup


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 22, 2010)

Ojikori said:


> Kinda old but I'm playing Diablo 2:Lords of Destruction. I was honestly surprised people still played it online.


 
Oh man diablo 2 that was fun for a while but once you got online it was boring because all those people with no lives... You could be lvl 90 and some lvl 9 would come and kick your ass in a duel.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> You should KH is awesome i have both KH 1, 2 and they are both so cool.


I have 1, Re:CoM, and 358/2 Days
I might get a PSP just to play Birth By Sleep though


Milo said:


> originally for the PS2, but I have it for my PSP yup


Oh cool, so I can go buy it


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 22, 2010)

I've been on a Zelda streak for the past month.  Completed A Link to the Past, Ocarina of time, Majora's Mask & Twilight Princess.  Working on Minish Cap now, then I'll do Wind Waker and then probably Link's Awakening or the Oracles.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've been on a Zelda streak for the past month. Completed A Link to the Past, Ocarina of time, Majora's Mask & Twilight Princess. Working on Minish Cap now, then I'll do Wind Waker and then probably Link's Awakening or the Oracles.


 
I was obsessed with Zelda a while ago and beat em all like wind waker and all the ones you mentioned and more but insetad I did the 3 heart challenges on them.


----------



## dingos (May 23, 2010)

I think I will always play DOTA via WC3.  I cant wait for SC2 to come out, so I can play dota on that....
Ive only ever really been into blizzard games, since original starcraft ruled the world.  

Msg me if anyone here plays dota.  i play as dingos there too.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> I was obsessed with Zelda a while ago and beat em all like wind waker and all the ones you mentioned and more but insetad I did the 3 heart challenges on them.



I do the 100% challenges, more fun.  But when I'm bored I'll enjoy a speedrun or two.


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 23, 2010)

I'm currently running rampant in Panau, in Just Cause 2. I'm also looking at getting a copy of Battlefield: Bad Company 2, or Red Dead Redemption. And I just finished up with the Halo: Reach BETA.

I am an Xbox gamer.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 23, 2010)

I'm playing 3D Dot World Heroes for the PS3 as an foxtaur (_you can do that_), playing Super Street Fighter 4 same system and playing Pokemon Soul Silver for the DS.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2010)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I'm playing 3D Dot World Heroes for the PS3 as an foxtaur (_you can do that_), playing Super Street Fighter 4 same system and playing Pokemon Soul Silver for the DS.



its 3D dot GAME heroes FYI X3 and that game is awesome!


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking of downloading and playing Fantasy Earth Zero on my computer

I'm not that big of a computer gamer though, but how could I resist an RPG


----------



## Citrakayah (May 23, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption, BF:BC2 started to get boring.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 23, 2010)

Playing Resistance and Liberation


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

Castle Crashers. Trying to find someone to help me beat insane mode.


----------



## Ojikori (May 25, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> Oh man diablo 2 that was fun for a while but once you got online it was boring because all those people with no lives... You could be lvl 90 and some lvl 9 would come and kick your ass in a duel.



I'm back at Diablo 2 again...I dunno why but the game just keeps draggin me back man!


----------



## Kirbizard (May 25, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 and Killing Floor. They're both so much fun and they both have flamethrowers. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2010)

Silent Hill :3c


----------



## WolfWoot (May 25, 2010)

amen


----------



## Yaril47 (May 25, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 because it RULES!


----------



## Debacle (May 25, 2010)

I've been playing Beat Hazard, such an addictive game! 
I also played abit of L4D(1) earlier.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

Zoids battle legends! aaaaw so retro


----------



## LeoTen (May 25, 2010)

Bloody Roar: Primal Fury. :3


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

Just finished Modern Warfare 2's campaign, looking to do some special ops co-op with my bf :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 25, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption.

Best Wild West video game I've ever seen.


----------



## kyle19 (May 25, 2010)

Crimson Skies for the xbox


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## LeoTen (May 25, 2010)

I'm now watching my friend play Red Dead Revolver. x3  Looks quite fun.  I'll have to try to get Red Dead Redemption sometime.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 25, 2010)

Been playing Bad Company 2, but the game is bugged to hell and back so it gets frustrating at times. 

Otherwise I've been playing through S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl with the L.U.R.K mod.


----------



## Seas (May 25, 2010)

Soldier of Fortune 2.
Relatively old, but good game.
Might try the newest installment of the series after that too, but I didn't read too much good about that one...


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Nall (May 26, 2010)

Valkyrie Profile <3


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

Right now I'm working on Red Dead Redemption and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

MW2 still (damn multi claymore's, your all i need to be done) and rock band 2 drums

would like to play original pokemon game again but cant find mine and neither can my friend


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 4, 2010)

Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

I might go back to playing LoZ: Wind Waker, just because I have nothing better to do right now


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 4, 2010)

right now im playing Star Ocean the Last hope again


----------



## Draegon Fayte (Jun 4, 2010)

Was Dawn of War: Soulstorm, would be Dawn of War II if the blood thing stopped thinking the video card was shit.....er than it is.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I might go back to playing LoZ: Wind Waker, just because I have nothing better to do right now



i replayed LoZ majoras mask just a few months ago and i beat it all in one night


----------



## LeoTen (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm replaying the first three Ratchet and Clank games, as well as Size Matters. :3  Also replaying The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. x3


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

LeoTen said:


> I'm replaying the first three Ratchet and Clank games, as well as Size Matters. :3  Also replaying The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. x3



have fun doing the keaton mask side quest, almost made me rage trying to remember all of it


----------



## LeoTen (Jun 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> have fun doing the keaton mask side quest, almost made me rage trying to remember all of it




Ha, that's the fun of it, if you ask me. :3  Plus, getting the Keaton mask is well worth the trouble. x3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 4, 2010)

EDIT: BAWWWW! NO ONE GOT MY JOKE! :C


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

Trouble in Terrorist Town.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 4, 2010)

God of War, almost done so I am gonna check out Nier. Doesn't seem half bad.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 5, 2010)

Nothing, because I'm not a nerd.

lol jk, Battlefield 2.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 5, 2010)

I just finished _Bioshock 2. _I may either go back to one or play two through a second time around. I'm not 100% sure yet.

Also: The end credits, during the special thanks, someone gives a shout-out to their "Furry Compatriots". For realsies. Look it up.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

I actually downloaded Anarchy Online for shits and gigs.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just Cause 2, Mirror's Edge, and Supreme Commander 2, also World of Warcraft, Face of Mankind, and EVE Online.


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 5, 2010)

Gears of War
Like I do every day


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia & Pokemon SoulSilver.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

Medieval: Total War 2


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm obsessed with Blur. It's the most addictive game I've played in a while. Now excuse me but I'm going to play some more.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 5, 2010)

Just done playing Nazi Zombies with friends.
Me and my friends got together for some Der Rise last night too, haven't had so much fun with COD in ages. Just loved getting backed into one spot and all of us mowing down Zombies with our 'pew-pew' lazor-machine-guns


----------



## Kazekoe (Jun 5, 2010)

Right now, I'm finishing up Blue Dragon.

After that, I'm trying to decide between playing through Dragon Age: Origins or getting all the achievements on Assassins Creed.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 5, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Just done playing Nazi Zombies with friends.
> Me and my friends got together for some Der Rise last night too, haven't had so much fun with COD in ages. Just loved getting backed into one spot and all of us mowing down Zombies with our 'pew-pew' lazor-machine-guns



ah man what round did you make it too? i have to start playing zombs again. zombies are back in the new cod apparently :3


----------



## Tao (Jun 5, 2010)

TrackMania is quite fun so far.


----------



## Basch (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm playing Fahrenheit right now, and I just unlock everything in Resident Evil OUTBREAK and Resident Evil OUTBREAK File 2 ^^


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

BrÃ¼tal Legend, Shadow of the Colossus, Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops,  and the demo for Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker.




Basch said:


> I'm playing Fahrenheit right now, and I just unlock everything in Resident Evil OUTBREAK and Resident Evil OUTBREAK File 2 ^^



Basch, I must say I'm impressed. Seeing as you are still playing Fahrenheit and RE: Outbreak I can tell you have great taste in games.


----------



## TyrannusGunner (Jun 6, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2!!!!! on Xbox 360!!!

Cooming soon From my PC!!


----------



## Volug (Jun 6, 2010)

Replaying SLAI on my PS2, and when my friends let me I usually go over to play Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2, and Killing Floor on his PC.  At least, until I can get my own account again.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

TyrannusGunner said:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2!!!!! on Xbox 360!!!
> 
> Cooming soon From my PC!!



It's coming from your PC?


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 6, 2010)

R. Wolf said:


> Shadow of the Colossus



greatest game ever!


----------



## Skittle (Jun 6, 2010)

God of War 2. I tried playing Nier. Holy hell... Clunky controls, pelvic thrusting jumps, if you jump even an inch into water you drown. Just...ugh. Gameplay is boring. The story has so much potential to be good but the means to get the story is just..no.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 6, 2010)

CS:S.

Mainly on gg servers.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 6, 2010)

I continued playing Half-Life:Source, after I had to reinstall it because I was unable to load any of my saved games.

Now, at chapter "On a Rail', the game simply crashes to the desktop with a memory error. Thanks Source. 

Should have bought the original HL1,

Or I'll just wait for Black Mesa:Source.

Or maybe I should stop whining and try to fix the problem.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jun 6, 2010)

Donkey kong country on my SNES


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 6, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri, Bioshock 2 (again), Brutal Legend (again), and a whole lot of Castle Crashers. 



Lucien Pyrus said:


> Donkey kong country on my SNES


 
Awesome game, but I like the 2nd one better. :3


----------



## Basch (Jun 6, 2010)

R. Wolf said:


> BrÃ¼tal Legend, Shadow of the Colossus, Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops, and the demo for Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man those are also great games the ones you are playing ^^. 
I wish I had a PSP and play those MGS games I'm such a huge fan of the franchise xD
PD:I haven't play Brutal Legend, is it cool?
PD2:For not SPAM I just started playing MGS3 "again"
(This time mission: Get the FOX HOUND RANK in Extreme European) 
NO:Stealth camo, Unlimited Ammo or EZ-GUN. Gonna be Hard xD 
BUT I LOVE CHANLLENGES.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Basch said:


> PD:I haven't play Brutal Legend, is it cool?


Brutal Legend is a pretty good game


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 6, 2010)

Basch said:


> PD:I haven't play Brutal Legend, is it cool?


 
I like it, but it could be better. It's way too short imo.  But I love the Metal theme though. :3


----------



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption and 3D Dot Game Heroes!


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Basch said:


> Thanks man those are also great games the ones you are playing ^^.
> I wish I had a PSP and play those MGS games I'm such a huge fan of the franchise xD
> PD:I haven't play Brutal Legend, is it cool?
> PD2:For not SPAM I just started playing MGS3 "again"
> ...



Thanks Basch, I feel bad that you don't have a psp though...

PS: Brutal Legend is a hack-and-slash enhanced with raw power of Metal, so in short: if you're into Metal then I'm pretty sure you'll like it.

PS 2: All I can say is "Good Luck", and remember: CQC is your friend.


----------



## rokaotter (Jun 6, 2010)

Project Reality for BF2


----------



## Tao (Jun 6, 2010)

FEAR. Oh god I wish I wasn't playing this


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> FEAR. Oh god I wish I wasn't playing this


I wish I was, the disk I got was fucked up and I can't get any farther. T_T


----------



## YokoWolf (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm currently playing Final fantasy Tactics and Zelda:Ocarina of Time. I will complete them eventually.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 7, 2010)

Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends and the Starcraft 2 beta


----------



## Eric (Jun 7, 2010)

Right now: Nothing. Not yet. I'm holding my breath for Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker. I hope it's gonna be as great as they say.


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I wish I was, the disk I got was fucked up and I can't get any farther. T_T



FEAR and the expansions are on Steam for $10

=)


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Eric said:


> I hope it's gonna be as great as they say.



Same here, but I have little doubt. From how good the demo was I can pretty much say this is gonna rock. (Better get my Bandanna and Stealth Lazer for pre-order though or I'm gonna be pissed)


----------



## Eric (Jun 7, 2010)

R. Wolf said:


> Same here, but I have little doubt. From how good the demo was I can pretty much say this is gonna rock. (Better get my Bandanna and Stealth Lazer for pre-order though or I'm gonna be pissed)



Right, I totally forgot 'bout the pre-order stuff. ^^ And yes, the demo was pretty awesome, I especially like the new control scheme. Ooh, and the co-op mode. I just hope they improved that whole base system, because I never really understood the weapon-building stuff in Portable Ops. Well then, I better quit spamming this thread.


----------



## Darkest1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, yet another 360 red ring of death has me playing the original Fable (again) for Xbox


----------



## Barak (Jun 7, 2010)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2010)

Champions Online and grinding my party up to be able to defeat the end boss of pokemon soul silver.


----------



## Riley (Jun 7, 2010)

Been playing City of Heroes with a few friends lately.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 7, 2010)

Really getting into Blur at the moment.
The madness of a 20-car online race is immense fun. With power-ups flying about everywhere, it really does feel like a 'grown-up' version of Mario Kart, fantastic.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Deciding to go back and play Phoenix Wright: Justice For All


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 7, 2010)

Adobe Photoshop CS3

:B


----------



## Lukar (Jun 7, 2010)

Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition. I would play Assassin's Creed II, but my PS3 still needs repairs.


----------



## Takun (Jun 7, 2010)

Playing quite a few

Super Street Fighter 4
Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask and Wind Waker
Bioshock
Resident Evil REmake
Sly Cooper


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Adobe Photoshop CS3
> 
> :B



i have that and do you really consider it a game?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2010)

Cyberbots: Full Metal Madness


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 7, 2010)

Project Torque

Free online racing game with great graphics.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 7, 2010)

I've just completed Baten Kaitos, yet again.

...sigh.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 8, 2010)

Play WoW every once in a while, just casually though. Thinking of getting Mass Effect 2(PC) or Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## LeoTen (Jun 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've just completed Baten Kaitos, yet again.
> 
> ...sigh.



Ah, Baten Kaitos.  I love those games, even if they can be friggin' difficult at some points.  You just reminded me to play those again.  'Scuse meh. x3

*runs off to play Baten Kaitos*


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 9, 2010)

Seeing as I'm on holiday and most other people aren't I've been playing bursts of a few:

Resident evil 4 on the wii
Resident evil Umbrella Chronicles
Left 4 dead 1 & 2
Tomb Raider Legend


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh, WoW right now. Then going to do some of that fancy ol' TF2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea, it's a black hole in terms of time sucking, but it does rocks.

EDIT:  Quote didn't work for some reason.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 9, 2010)

GTA IV, though I'll probably get bored in 10 minutes.


----------



## Sot82 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mass Effect 2, Cod MW2, Dragon Age


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

Rocket Knight on Steam


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoo!! Just beat Thorton in Pokemon Heart Gold!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 9, 2010)

deus ex


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 9, 2010)

Killzone, the first one. I love this game to death even though I suck at it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 9, 2010)

Dan. said:


> GTA IV, though I'll probably get bored in 10 minutes.


 
See ya in 10 hours.



SirRob said:


> Whoo!! Just beat Thorton in Pokemon Heart Gold!


 
Slowpoke.


----------



## Querk (Jun 9, 2010)

Just Cause 2 because it is extremely satisfying to destroy a radio tower by crashing a jet into it.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> See ya in 10 hours.
> 
> Slowpoke.


 
i have played all the gta's and i truly prefer saints row. its more fun but less realistic.

and dont use slowpokes name in vain, he is a god to me. hes one of my favorites :3


----------



## Takoto (Jun 10, 2010)

BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger.


...BB: Continuum Shift should come out faster damn it, I want to play as Hazama already.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Two Worlds.


----------



## Krallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Dungeon Keeper 2, its old but its a classic.

Oh, and the original half life.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

I finally made it to the Elite Four in SoulSilver and was destroyed by the Fighting trainer. :c


----------



## Lukar (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm playing SoulSilver, currently inside the Bellsprout Tower in Violet City.


----------



## Basch (Jun 13, 2010)

Right now Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 "With a friend" and Silent Hill Shattered Memories PS2 "By myself"
Lol some personal toughs about SH: Shattered Memories 
Did you realice that the monster looks like fans? xDD Its like... 
Fans: AAAAAHHHH THERE HE IS LETS GET HIM! "hugs"
Harry: LEAVE ME ALONE DAMMIT! "push"
Seriusly know no matter what happen can get that out of my mind xD
PD:BTW I just finish MGS3 Succesfully with FOX HOUND RANK ^^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> I'm playing SoulSilver, currently inside the Bellsprout Tower in Violet City.


 
"Do you see the beam moving? People are battling upstairs." :U


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 13, 2010)

Metal Gear Online

I have NO idea why, there's glitchers everywhere


----------



## Syradact (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm playing Disk Defragmenter v. 1.0! There are four levels named C:, D:, E: and J: and it's kind of like Tetris. But the gameplay is pretty slow.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I'm playing Disk Defragmenter v. 1.0! There are four levels named C:, D:, E: and J: and it's kind of like Tetris. But the gameplay is pretty slow.


 
Watch out for the final boss.


----------



## Muir (Jun 13, 2010)

I tend to play several games at once. Right now, I'm playing Evil Genius and Torchlight on the PC, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion on the 360. Casual games that I play during the weekend or when my son is out of school (to keep him entertained) are: Boogie Bunnies and Marble Blast Ultra on the 360 and Zero Gear, Bejewelled Twist, and Chuzzles on the PC.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Basch said:


> PD:BTW I just finish MGS3 Succesfully with FOX HOUND RANK ^^



Good job bro!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Same thing I've been addicted to the last two weeks: Super Mario Galaxy 2. I've got 126 stars. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 13, 2010)

Playing PWI and Leon is on too, I outta kick his ass but he's too fucking strong now @.@


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

Fallout 3. :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn, this thread has over 500 posts but probably can't be stickied :|


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 13, 2010)

pokemon
pokemon
pokemon


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

Dystopia. =(


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 13, 2010)

Assassins creed 2


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2010)

Some friends and I just spent 8 and a half hours doing a task force in City of Heroes, and now I'm making my healer better at healing.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 and Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2

Lufia 2

Super Bomberman

Seiken Densetsu 3


----------



## Lukar (Jun 14, 2010)

Street Fighter IV for the iOS. I just got my ass handed to me in a handbasket by Chun-Li. o3o;


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 14, 2010)

Ocarina of Time on an emulator. lol

Oh, and NHL 10 on 360. Ever since I beat AC2, I've been waiting for Alan Wake, Sonic 4, and AC: Brotherhood. Nothing else is good atm.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 14, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> Ocarina of Time on an emulator. lol
> 
> Oh, and NHL 10 on 360. Ever since I beat AC2, I've been waiting for Alan Wake, Sonic 4, and AC: Brotherhood. Nothing else is good atm.


 
Hey, you're alive. :U

Anyway, OoT's pretty good. Sonic 4 is either hit-or-miss, and AC:B will be good, but not if Ubisoft is rushing Montreal.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 14, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Hey, you're alive. :U
> 
> Anyway, OoT's pretty good. Sonic 4 is either hit-or-miss, and AC:B will be good, but not if Ubisoft is rushing Montreal.


 
mhm! ^^ I just decided to be active here again. :3

Sonic 4 is a must-have for me just cuz of the originals from the 90s that I grew up on. And AC:B is not being rushed. Ubisoft already had the idea for the game in place before AC2 was completed. I just hope that the multiplayer is as good as it sounds.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 14, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> mhm! ^^ I just decided to be active here again. :3
> 
> Sonic 4 is a must-have for me just cuz of the originals from the 90s that I grew up on. And AC:B is not being rushed. Ubisoft already had the idea for the game in place before AC2 was completed. I just hope that the multiplayer is as good as it sounds.


 
I guess I'll like S4 anyway. No matter how bad SOnic's games tend to get, I can't help but like 'em. :S

Oh, didn't hear about that. x3 Multiplayer will probably be pretty good, but aren't there several studios working on just that aspect?


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 14, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> I guess I'll like S4 anyway. No matter how bad SOnic's games tend to get, I can't help but like 'em. :S
> 
> Oh, didn't hear about that. x3 Multiplayer will probably be pretty good, but aren't there several studios working on just that aspect?


 
Probably. lol

And idk about the several studios part. I just know that AC:B is gonna have multiplayer. I read an article on it in Game Informer or something, I forget what it was cuz I read it at work. XD


----------



## Lukar (Jun 14, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> Probably. lol
> 
> And idk about the several studios part. I just know that AC:B is gonna have multiplayer. I read an article on it in Game Informer or something, I forget what it was cuz I read it at work. XD


 
xP I coulda sworn I read somewhere that more of Ubisoft's studios are working solely on the multiplayer, while Montreal is working. Ah well, it'll still be awesome.

Pfft, I haven't read that in ages. x3


----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

So, trying Morrowind. It's confusing x.x


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 14, 2010)

Tao said:


> So, trying Morrowind. It's confusing x.x


 
You're probably just not used to reading books.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 14, 2010)

Finely got the Dragon Age expansion. Just started it but been fun so far.
Exported my finished char from the orignal.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 14, 2010)

Tao said:


> So, trying Morrowind. It's confusing x.x


 
I did enjoy this game.  Liked oblivion a bit better, tho i did like morrowind cause it seems like it had a much larger world.  A ton to explore.

It was a little confusing the first time i tried it. Tho I did catch on quickly tho.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 14, 2010)

Oblivion is rubbish.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Oblivion does seem like one of those games boring people really like


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I might go ahead and do what I said and maybe play Wind Waker and post on here


----------



## chrest (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Oblivion does seem like one of those games boring people really like


 Morrowind was better than oblivion, Oblivion was slow-paced and dull. Only good part of that game, I rode a unicorn.

Right now i've been playing Torchlight for the pc and COD:MW 2, just got COD, it's pretty good, I was avoiding it because I don't have xbox live and I usually hate campaign on war games, the campaign was actually quite good.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Well now I am trying to complete every last quest in fallout 3 and I may start a new character to get the neutral karma achievements.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

chrest said:


> Morrowind was better than oblivion, Oblivion was slow-paced and dull. Only good part of that game, I rode a unicorn.
> 
> Right now i've been playing Torchlight for the pc and COD:MW 2, just got COD, it's pretty good, I was avoiding it because I don't have xbox live and I usually hate campaign on war games, the campaign was actually quite good.



Of Course I cannot argue because I never played morrowind but it did have (oblivion that is) very engaging quests. Each quest had a depth to it and something memorable (especially the dark brotherhood quests.) Also the dark brotherhood quests were great fun and the main story was a bit fast paced apart from the lengthy dungeons that the main quest was laden with towards the end.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

So I finally decided to play Wind Waker again :'D


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Today:

Going to replay Ratchet & Clank, and Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando

I may play Torchlight or Half Life: Deathmatch off steam as well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 18, 2010)

ratchet and clank: a crack in time^^
awesome game! i love the series!

female computer voice: "primary warp drive released."
"secondary warp drive released."
"erm, thir...diary warp drive released..."

XD i love it^^


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now I'm playing Assassin's Creed. I'm having more fun beating people to death then playing through the actual missions.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 18, 2010)

playing "i want to be the guy". hardest game ever. it impossible if anyone has tryed it or beaten it please report.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> playing "i want to be the guy". hardest game ever. it impossible if anyone has tryed it or beaten it please report.


 
Lots of people have beaten it.  People with no lives.  Who love shitty games based on pattern memorization.  Look on youtube.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 18, 2010)

Dead Space. :3


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

A lot of Killing Floor and Counter-Strike: Source lately.

*"It's raining money!!!"*


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Started playing Okami again


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Jun 21, 2010)

prince of persia the forgotten sands, that is what I am playing


----------



## Redregon (Jun 21, 2010)

started playing FFTactics (for the DS)

much better than for the GBA imo.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 21, 2010)

Playing Gothic 3.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> started playing FFTactics (for the DS)
> 
> much better than for the GBA imo.


 
I prefer the GBA one for some reason.  A2 just has too much content, makes it long & repetitive after about 40 hours.  But yeah, it has its advantages, the animations are much faster than the GBA one, kinda arcadish.

Last game I've played was Protector IV, I just love that serie (except the third one, which failed utterly.)


----------



## ADF (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm currently messing around with the Dr Who game, which is hilariously cheap; but what you do expect for free?


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 21, 2010)

im going to play final fantasy 7 again on my ps1.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

What am I playing?

Dishes


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So I finally decided to play Wind Waker again :'D


 


WillowWulf said:


> Started playing Okami again


 

yehboi :3


Playing FF7. SO BEEYOOTEEFUHL! *head melts*


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 21, 2010)

Desert Bus.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 21, 2010)

Bioshock 2.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 21, 2010)

Cortex Command, loading with a fuckton of mods
The Zero Division cannon kicks ass.


----------



## Basch (Jun 21, 2010)

Finishing Final Fantasy XII from ones and for all with my zodiac spear xD


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Bioshock 2.


 Good choice

And I see a lot of FF love in this thread right now


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm just finally getting to finishing *Batman: Arkham Asylum* on the 360.
I have to say, it's a really, really good game.
Kind of disappointed by the lack of Arkham Asylum II at E3 this year. Oh well, I guess its' too early for that to be shown.
I also played a couple matches of online Brawl (of course, it wouldn't be Brawl without my opponents exiting the game just before they're about to get defeated).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2010)

Wild ARMs


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 22, 2010)

portal, so excited for portal 2.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 22, 2010)

TF2, Forza 3, and Modern Warfare 2 on Veteran Difficulty.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jun 23, 2010)

Trying to finish Super metroid


----------



## Kedan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Just Cause 2 (way better than the first)


----------



## KrazyGermanMutt (Jun 23, 2010)

I am waiting for my parents to get off the tv so then i can play gears 2 and just chop people up and crush there fucking skulls and watch there blood get all over the screen and have a blood orgy, or play gta4 or cod WaW.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Far Cry 2...I know it's a little late but I have not played it so I decided I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 24, 2010)

magaman 9 for ps3 :3


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Solitaire.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 24, 2010)

Mass Effect 2.  Loving it.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> CrossFire



That's a very good free online FPS


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 24, 2010)

Fallout 3.... this time worth moar cuntent.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Fallout 3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 27, 2010)

Gonna finish Fallout 3 now.

Yes, I mean FINISH IT!


----------



## Syradact (Jun 27, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. 2 with no warps. I am trying to master getting three cherries on the slot machine.

EDIT: I win. 48 lives left, lol.
Characters used...
Mario 0
Luigi 0
Toad 20
Princess 0


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

I was thinking about maybe playing RE4, but I dunno


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Gonna finish Fallout 3 now.
> 
> Yes, I mean FINISH IT!


 I'm just finishing up point lookout and Zeta


WillowWulf said:


> I was thinking about maybe playing RE4, but I dunno


 Do it!! That game is always worth  replaying


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Do it!! That game is always worth  replaying


 I've played through it so many times already


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Playing Red Dead Redemption on my PS3 and shooting up bitches of evil.


----------



## Basch (Jun 27, 2010)

-Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 [With a friend]
-Valkyrie Profile 2 Silmeria
Hang in out at the seraphic gate.
-Pro Pro Kun series
Though i don't understand it much since is in japanese but its a cool game xD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 27, 2010)

Going for a 100% run of Final Fantasy Tactics Advance II.  65 hours done, at least 35 hours to go!

...Yeah


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not that big of a fan of video games, so I'm not playing anything...


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 27, 2010)

Im playing... nothing. just music.

The new song from Acacia Strain!!!!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 27, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption
FFXII (I have played it for 120 hours and I have yet to beat it. ;~; )
Ratchet: Deadlocked
Making a new file on Mass Effect, so it can be totally evil into ME2
Resident Evil 4


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ninja saga on facebook.


----------



## LeoTen (Jun 28, 2010)

Sly 2: Band of Thieves, Custom Robo, and The Legend of Dragoon.  x3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2010)

Forza 3, kinda boring but I have a total hardon for racing games


----------



## Slyck (Jun 28, 2010)

Highway Chile by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Winkuru (Jun 28, 2010)

Fragile Dreams (Wii)

So far so good.


----------



## Eric (Jun 28, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker. It's great.


----------



## Bando (Jun 28, 2010)

TF2 and Killing Floor


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 28, 2010)

Race driver: GRID
Burnout Paradise
Supreme Commander 2

Fuck yeah Steam sales. I got all three of these for about â‚¬20. If I bought them at Gamestop it would have probably cost me â‚¬100.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 28, 2010)

SoulSilver.
I'm hanging around Victory Road and slowly levelling up my team. We got to the fourth trainer on the first attempt, though.
Way to go, guys. *hugs Pokemon*


----------



## Yithian (Jun 28, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Forza 3, kinda boring but I have a total hardon for racing games



Forza is awesome. Have you even been on multiplayer?


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 28, 2010)

worms for PS3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

Ratchet & Clank
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jun 28, 2010)

KillZone 2


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Torchlight
HL2: Deathmatch
Ratchet: Deadlocked
RDR


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Kirby 64 and the crystal shards muthafuckas!


----------



## Zydala (Jul 1, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> Kirby 64 and the crystal shards muthafuckas!



glee!


Just finished Terranigma and Red Dead Redemption, about to start Bayonetta and just bought Resonance of Fate :>


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> Kirby 64 and the crystal shards muthafuckas!


 I used to have that game..I kinda wish I still had it now ;__;

In the days that these forums were down, I spent my time playing Wind Waker some more and a little bit of Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations


----------



## kashaki (Jul 1, 2010)

Attempting to beat HL2 on hard.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been playing a lot of Killing Floor and Dawn of War 2 lately, with a little Civ4 thrown in.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Borderlands: Gamespy name: XXAH
Killing Floor


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Elder Scrolls 2 Daggerfall

Probably the only game you could play for a lifetime and still not find it getting old.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 1, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Elder Scrolls 2 Daggerfall
> 
> Probably the only game you could play for a lifetime and still not find it getting old.


 
good choice but oblivion was my fav. probably cause im a fan of the graphics upgrade


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 1, 2010)

NFL Blitz for the N64...

...I shit you not


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> good choice but oblivion was my fav. probably cause im a fan of the graphics upgrade


 
Actually there's a team currently redesigning Daggerfall on a new engine with a graphics facelift. There is also one for Morrowind as well but they had far more headway


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally caved in and picked up Mother 3.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

I recently got Need for Speed: Prostreet. =] It's not bad.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 1, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I recently got Need for Speed: Prostreet. =] It's not bad.



I miss what NFS used to be


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna try out Mass Effect 1 and 2 next. Someone said they were, like, decent games or somethin' like that.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> I miss what NFS used to be


 
I kinda want all NFS games =]


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Gonna try out Mass Effect 1 and 2 next. Someone said they were, like, decent games or somethin' like that.



Quite decent if you like achievement hunting. Mass Effect 1's achievements are so satisfying to get because the game gives you stuff if you aquire them.

Of course ME2's novelty of playing your previous character and meeting everyone again is still there


----------



## Zydala (Jul 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I finally caved in and picked up Mother 3.


 
CRY FOREVER ;___; seriously though it was probably one of the best games I've played in a long time


I WAS gonna play Resonance of Fate but my gf started Bayonetta and now we're too busy staring at the SEXYYY


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm trying to get this HG ROM to work right on my DS emulator.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

Zydala said:


> CRY FOREVER ;___; seriously though it was probably one of the best games I've played in a long time


10x more emotionally taxing than the common JRPG or Final Fantasy.
Can't help but notice that the game is awfully linear despite the awesome story.


Spoiler



*Lucas pulls the last needle*
*The world epically gets destroyed*
[Lucas and friends] "We're okay."
The end


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:[

Oh well, I wasn't... I wasn't gonna play it anyway...


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoiler tags don't work


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler tags don't work


 Fucking forum.


SirRob said:


> :[
> 
> Oh well, I wasn't... I wasn't gonna play it anyway...


That spoiler barely scratched the surface of the story. You can still play it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> That spoiler barely scratched the surface of the story. You can still play it.


I'll play it when NoA releases it in the U.S....

...Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!

By the way, Snape kills Dumbledore.

Now we're even.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm playing this.

*ALWAYS I WANNA BE WITH YOU, MAKE BELIEVE WITH YOU, AND LIVE IN HARMONY, HARMONY, OH LOVE.*


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm trying to get this HG ROM to work right on my DS emulator.


 
Lol good luck with that. I got so fed up with it crashing on mine every 30 minutes that I just went out and bought the damned 40$ game

I must say it was well worth the price. Especially the Pokewalker and getting rare and harder to find Pokemon/Items with it


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll play it when NoA releases it in the U.S....
> 
> ...Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


Good luck with that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Lol good luck with that. I got so fed up with it crashing on mine every 30 minutes that I just went out and bought the damned 40$ game
> 
> I must say it was well worth the price. Especially the Pokewalker and getting rare and harder to find Pokemon/Items with it


 I'd have legit bought it if I had a DS, but I'm not buying a DS just for one game.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd have legit bought it if I had a DS, but I'm not buying a DS just for one game.


 
There are other things to buy a DS for. Like Pheonix Wright and other Pokemon games.

Plus Pokemon is only half as worth while unless you can trade uber powerful pokemon between games.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> There are other things to buy a DS for. Like Phoenix Wright and other Pokemon games.


 Phoenix Wright was the whole reason I even wanted a DS in the first place. I remember when they feature that game on X-Play 

I was thinking about playing some right now :3


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 2, 2010)

started up rock band again. might do the endless setlist for the 5 time


----------



## Redregon (Jul 2, 2010)

getting back into Rune Factory (Harvest moon with a hack-n-slash RPG element) maybe i'll finish it this time around  (damn those games are long and can get tedious sometimes.)


----------



## Zydala (Jul 2, 2010)

Redregon said:


> getting back into Rune Factory (Harvest moon with a hack-n-slash RPG element) maybe i'll finish it this time around  (damn those games are long and can get tedious sometimes.)


 
first or second?

the second one was a little more well-rounded imo


----------



## Seas (Jul 2, 2010)

Got back to League of Legends recently, didn't play it after the beta for a while.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 2, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins!  After chatting with some people on the forum, I decided to start again, since I had such a hard time.  I'm doing better this time!!


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

playin waw for the zombie  idk why im waiting for crackdown, but i do know why im waiting for halo reach and black ops


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

I got Battlefield 2 to work again~


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 3, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> playin waw for the zombie  idk why im waiting for crackdown, but i do know why im waiting for halo reach and black ops


 
i sent you a request ill play zombs or MW2 with ya


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 3, 2010)

Done with FFT A2 on Normal, now going for a 100% run on Hard.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I used to have that game..I kinda wish I still had it now ;__;
> 
> In the days that these forums were down, I spent my time playing Wind Waker some more and a little bit of Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations


 
I've got Kirby 64 on my Wii. I'm about 30 games away from having all 72 Nintendo published games for the Virtual Console.

I've also got the complete Phoenix Wright trilogy on WiiWare. :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I've got Kirby 64 on my Wii. I'm about 30 games away from having all 72 Nintendo published games for the Virtual Console.
> 
> I've also got the complete Phoenix Wright trilogy on WiiWare. :3


 I will always prefer to have the original copy of a game on its original system as opposed to having the game downloaded
That's like, a last resort thing imo

I don't have the cases for the first game and second games though ;__;


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I will always prefer to have the original copy of a game on its original system as opposed to having the game downloaded
> That's like, a last resort thing imo
> 
> I don't have the cases for the first game and second games though ;__;


 
Yeah. I'll buy original copies if I can, but it can get WAY expensive sometimes. And then there's times when it's the only option (liscensed games...).


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah. I'll buy original copies if I can, but it can get WAY expensive sometimes. And then there's times when it's the only option (liscensed games...).


 Luckily, I found a copy of FFVII for only $40, but I got a discount on it so I bought it for $30

Speaking of which, I need to put that game on my priority list as far as playing is concerned


----------



## JMAA (Jul 3, 2010)

I just got Overlord on Steam. I started playing it, but it was maybe a mess. I did a mistake by doing something nice.
I need to get the red imps.


----------



## Always_Dreaming (Jul 3, 2010)

Finally got Okami a couple of days ago, and that's what I've been playing since...when ever I have the time xD
I love that game! Owo


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I just breezed through the first actual trial part of the second case in Trials and Tribulations today


----------



## Riley (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been working my way through Kingdom Hearts DS.  It's fun.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Been playing Naughty Bear. 
It is a fun game.

Tho how it got a rated T and not M is sort of surprising.  It is only stuffing that gets flying everywhere, but the methods you use to kill other teddy bears is crazy.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 4, 2010)

I came back to Second Life lately.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2010)

Replaying Morrowind, this time on PC and with lots of mods.  So good~


----------



## Pine (Jul 4, 2010)

just got done playing Sudoku on my cell phone


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 4, 2010)

I got back into Borderlands with a friend.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 4, 2010)

im playing with a zippo!


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> im playing with a zippo!


 
and a can of hairspray?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Borderlands
Torchlight
HL2: Deathmatch
Ratchet: Deadlocked


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Probably will play some WoW today if I get time

(and could this thread get stickied?)


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad I saw this thread, I was about to make one just like it. XP

I just came out of a Black and White 2 kick. Played it hardcore for 2 days, and now I've lost interest on the 8th land. Although I've never actually managed to get to that point every time I've had it installed previously. XD

Now I'm using my friend's R4 for DS so I can play ROM's. I've picked up all three of the Phoenix Wright series to play over again, and I'm looking for a ROM of Apollo Justice. 

Just a few weeks ago though I was playing Persona 3 and Assassin's Creed 2. I'll have to show my friend the Shin Megami Tensei game for DS. Devil Survivor, I found a ROM of it while I was tired of digging for ROM's of Professor Layton.

Kinda sucks having so many games at hand, I don't know which to play. ;3;


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Replaying Morrowind, this time on PC and with lots of mods.  So good~


 
This game with mods can be crazy.  
Can be a lot of fun to mess around with.

I always play normally first then a 2nd and on play anything goes.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> This game with mods can be crazy.
> Can be a lot of fun to mess around with.
> 
> I always play normally first then a 2nd and on play anything goes.


 
Oblivion has some great mods for it too. x3
Although, I do love how the Wood Elves looked in Morrowind over Oblivion.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Oblivion has some great mods for it too. x3
> Although, I do love how the Wood Elves looked in Morrowind over Oblivion.


 
Only played Oblivion on xbox.  Morrowind on both pc and original xbox.
Now If i could hack the xbox to make mods on it work....


----------



## Ojikori (Jul 5, 2010)

I am playing Killing Floor right now...I think I'm hooked.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Glad I saw this thread, I was about to make one just like it. XP
> 
> I just came out of a Black and White 2 kick. Played it hardcore for 2 days, and now I've lost interest on the 8th land. Although I've never actually managed to get to that point every time I've had it installed previously. XD
> 
> ...


I made this thread back in March and it's still getting a good flow of posts

I love the Ace Attorney series. I just started playing Justice For All again for the second time, along with Trials and Tribulations (my favorite) and I need to go back to playing Ace Attorney Investigations
There's a lot I need to be doing


----------



## Aleu (Jul 5, 2010)

I just beat Web of Shadows a second time. Black suit run. Holy shit, you rip Wolverine in HALF O_O


----------



## Luca (Jul 5, 2010)

I was playing Fat Princess a few minutes ago.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 5, 2010)

Little King Story currently but if i got Muramasa tomorrow i'm going to change to that.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I love the Ace Attorney series. I just started playing Justice For All again for the second time, along with Trials and Tribulations (my favorite) and I need to go back to playing Ace Attorney Investigations


 
What about Apollo Justice?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

Just saw the ending to Naughty Bear. Was really funny.

Now I think I might play a old psx game again. Maybe Tales of Destiny.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> What about Apollo Justice?


 I have Apollo Justice too, but I'm not playing it right now because I've already played through it twice
I might go back and play through it again though


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jul 5, 2010)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars


 
This game was fun. Sadly the battery in mine doesn't hold a save anymore.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars


 

I was having a major nostalgia attack for that game last night. One of the best games ever made.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 6, 2010)

Bought Left 4 Dead yesterday
Im highly addicted


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

DDR: Hottest Party.

When I get an AA, I expect the announcer to go 'Wow, amazing!' or something like that. Not 'You call that dancing?' Screw you announcer! D:<


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> DDR: Hottest Party.
> 
> When I get an AA, I expect the announcer to go 'Wow, amazing!' or something like that. Not 'You call that dancing?' Screw you announcer! D:<


 I like Max, Extreme, Ultramix, and Konamix


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like Max, Extreme, Ultramix, and Konamix


I like all of them. But I do not have Sony consoles. :<

This stupid 'Beat the Venue Master!' stuff is soooo lame. I have(want) to beat Karma Chameleon on Extreme as well as the CPU. Except even if I get a full combo I still can't beat her. â‰–_â‰–


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 6, 2010)

Sin & Punishment: Star Successor


Why is there a volleyball on the Isa's back?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2010)

DiRT
DiRT 2
Dragon Age: Origins
Mass Effect 2
Audiosurf


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2010)

Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
It's a sequel to Colosseum


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 9, 2010)

Borderlands.

Challenging yet interesting.  I like the art style.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been playing Doodle God since yesterday


----------



## Jaden (Jul 10, 2010)

Crackdown 2
<3
I stayed till 5 AM playing it


----------



## Zydala (Jul 10, 2010)

Finished Monkey Island 2 yesterday and now I'm going through Persona 3 Portable

(anyone else have P3P? :3c)

Resonance of Fate is gonna have to wait until I'm done @%#$^ moving.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

I started up a new file in LoZ: Spirit Tracks. I intend to finish it this time. I play Touhou games on occasion to pass time.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

Aondeug said:


> I started up a new file in LoZ: Spirit Tracks. I intend to finish it this time. I play Touhou games on occasion to pass time.


 I've wanted to play some of the Touhou games for the longest time


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 10, 2010)

started rock band again but going to go play drink the alcohol in the woods. its a very well known Canadian game :3


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

Fallout 2 and Earthworm Jim 

Their so addicting! If you liked Morrowind chances are you'll like Fallout 2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 11, 2010)

Tom Clancy's End War on PC, I'm lovin' it even though there are a few issues with the voice command system, such as having to say "one'n" instead of "one", and click air strike instead of saying it just because "air strike" apparently sounds like "task group" 99% of the time.


----------



## TheNewfie (Jul 11, 2010)

Playin Fallout 3 game of the year edition. Got to love shooting people's heads off


----------



## that1guy (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd addicted to a little known PC game called Red Alert: A Path Beyond... seriously addicted.... then again, bieng a moderator doesn't help. >_<

By the way Ibuuyk, how's Tom Clancy's End War? Should I get it?


----------



## Shouden (Jul 11, 2010)

working my way through the last little bit of Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 11, 2010)

i picked up an old gameboy game called sword of mana (any1 ever hear of it?), and i immediately got addicted 2 it and im now somewhere between some giant floating rocks (leave it 2 nintendo...)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 12, 2010)

that1guy said:


> I'd addicted to a little known PC game called Red Alert: A Path Beyond... seriously addicted.... then again, bieng a moderator doesn't help. >_<
> 
> By the way Ibuuyk, how's Tom Clancy's End War? Should I get it?


 
It's awesome, at least on PC.  The NDS version sucks badly.  I highly suggest getting yourself a mic before buying it, though.  It saves hours.  But like I said, you gotta say "one'n" instead of "one" which, otherwise, sounds either like "unit", "four" or "nine".  Also, no matter how you spell "air strike", it'll always sound like "task group" to the voice command system, so just click it or use force recon instead.  Oh and yeah, prepare to speak for hours, so get yourself a drink before playing.

Btw, six squads of fully upgraded gunships is an epic sight.

LATE EDIT:  Almost forgot, you gotta say "twelve" instead of "eleven", so if you wanna select your 12th and/or 13th units, do it manually.



azurethedragon said:


> i picked up an old gameboy game called  sword of mana (any1 ever hear of it?), and i immediately got addicted 2  it and im now somewhere between some giant floating rocks (leave it 2  nintendo...)


 
Sure, just pretty much every gamer heard of that game.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm thinking of digging out one of my dslites and playing Magi-Nation again.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been playing Tropico 3.

_~Por eso voy a beber to clase de ron y cerveza, buscarme una buena mami y gozarle hasta que amanezca!~_


----------



## yourbestfriend (Jul 12, 2010)

mw2... But I wish I playing cod4...


----------



## Zeiras (Jul 12, 2010)

i playing dante 's inferno ..


----------



## Myoti (Jul 12, 2010)

Deus Ex.


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2010)

Getting lost in Morrowind, starting a new game in Oblivion as an Argonian Crusader and playing some open-source mods for the Quake engine


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> Getting lost in Morrowind, starting a new game in Oblivion as an Argonian Crusader and playing some open-source mods for the Quake engine


 
Good man


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 12, 2010)

Delta Force 2. part of an FPS series older than counter strike!


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 12, 2010)

StepMania


----------



## Tao (Jul 13, 2010)

I started Deus Ex again

I'm in the Mole People Hideout

GEP Gun, Flamethrower, 15 LAMs, 6 EMPs

I think I'm ready


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 13, 2010)

Watching my little brother play GTA IV


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Watching my little brother play GTA IV


 
I dunno why, but your life sounds boring.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 13, 2010)

i do enjoy watching other people play all the time. my favorite game to watch is oblivion


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> oblivion


 
HAAAAAAAAAAAAATE
science > magic
why does everyone have "Argoninuth" LotR names? Annoying >:[




Playing Burn, Zombie Burn!


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 14, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Oovie (Jul 14, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 and StarCraft 2 Beta, I really don't play games unless I see replayability through multiplayer much anymore. I have however been thinking of buying Civilization V as I've been craving a new strategy game.


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

well...I'm mooching shitty internet from a library right now, and it's so slow that I can't update Steam. So right now, nothing


----------



## that1guy (Jul 14, 2010)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction


 
Read the book and the other one (I forget the title, shows same story from other side, pretty neat).

Is it any good? Should I buy?

(Trying to broaden my horizons, A Path Beyond is fun but got repetitive after over 3 years).

Also, I'm playing Fallout 3 right now... how I'm able to alt-tab between here and game without game crashing is beyond me...

It crashed. :<
(Anyone else have that crash problem when alt-tabbing?)



Ibuuyk said:


> But like I said, you gotta say "one'n" instead of "one" which, otherwise, sounds either like "unit", "four" or "nine". Also, no matter how you spell "air strike", it'll always sound like "task group" to the voice command system, so just click it or use force recon instead. Oh and yeah, prepare to speak for hours, so get yourself a drink before playing.
> 
> LATE EDIT: Almost forgot, you gotta say "twelve" instead of "eleven", so if you wanna select your 12th and/or 13th units, do it manually.


 
Hmm... Reminds me of the SOCOM: US Navy SEALs games I got for Playstation 2. Those were fun, even though I had similar problems. :V

...then I broke the headset that came with the 1st game. :<

Speaking of mics... anyone else here use Teamspeak 3?


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Atm im Playing Monster Hunter Tri and helping out low Rank Hunters with there Quests

Im bored of those High Rank Monster Fights where everyone is to squishy and cant avoid correctly with a hammer,sns,lance,gs or ls

But also this lack of communication is ruining the game.....

Its very cool when you hear all the time just "Go Go Go"
and nothing else...

If im getting angry i quit and switch to League of Legends or maybe i play Monster Hunter Frontier


----------



## Convel (Jul 14, 2010)

MW2 like a lot of people still are, but also the rest of the COD serise, i couldn't pass up the deal that steam had going a feew weeks back! baught APB even though i still think i shouldn't have as the pay to play thing i dont agree with, but i still got it so i'm a dumbass XD
i can't get into the left for dead games for some reason i get bored after 10 minuts of playing, don't know why


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm about to say fuck inhibitions, I'm getting back on WoW right now.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 14, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda, but I forgot where labyrinth nine is...


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 14, 2010)

Dragon Quest V Hand of the Heavenly Bride


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

*Is thinking if he should start playing Perfect World again*


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Right now? WoW with my husband. Later? ... Lego... harry potter...


----------



## Querk (Jul 14, 2010)

Pyro speed dodgeball. Too addicting. Probably going to have to stop.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 14, 2010)

flash game called "Learn To Fly" :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 14, 2010)

Right now I'm working through Red Faction: Guerilla.


----------



## AlienSabre (Jul 15, 2010)

Champions Online! Best Superhero MMO game


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm playing with people's emotions again... I really need to stop before I hurt someone I care about.


----------



## Tao (Jul 15, 2010)

Oblivion and I hate it


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got Dragon Quest IX on the DS.  
Only played it for a little bit. Looks like it will be a good game.

I didn't get the guide but I looked through it real fast.  Just over 400 pages and its a DS game.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Just got Dragon Quest IX on the DS.
> Only played it for a little bit. Looks like it will be a good game.
> 
> I didn't get the guide but I looked through it real fast.  Just over 400 pages and its a DS game.


 
You've obviously never seen the Pokepedias that get released for every god damn pokemon game.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You've obviously never seen the Pokepedias that get released for every god damn pokemon game.



I actually have and have one(2).  There was 2 huge books.  The one was a Pokedex off 500~ over Pokemon.  Over 450 pages.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I actually have and have one(2).  There was 2 huge books.  The one was a Pokedex off 500~ over Pokemon.  Over 450 pages.


 
*facepalm* no comment on that...

I'm planning to play some gyromancer before I get off work.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Planning to play Final Fantasy V today.


----------



## Tao (Jul 15, 2010)

Back to Deus Ex. I had to discard my flamethrower to pick up a stupid sword D:


----------



## Keroku (Jul 15, 2010)

Trying to get KH2 Final mix to work on my crappy computer.... 
otherwise i will play FFVII and go on with the perfect save game that i want to do


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 15, 2010)

Dragon Quest IX. Was waiting for it for 3 years.


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2010)

once I get my internet back again, I'm gonna play TF2 until my hands explode. btw, can anybody tell me how the engie update is going?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2010)

Trying to unlock stuff in DDR: Hottest Party. The challenge now is to complete this song without getting any boos. Probably gonna get carpal tunnel before that happens. e_e

And after I beat that, I gotta beat this with the same requirements... Yay...


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2010)

PC - Team Fortress 2.
360 - Bayonetta (demo)
PS2 - Final Fantasy 8 (shuddap. I like it.)
Wii - Nothing, it's collecting dust again :/


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jul 15, 2010)

PC: Transformers: War for Cybertron; City of Heroes; World of Warcraft
Xbox 360: Assassins Creed II
Wii: Collecting dust, but the only game I have for it is Super Smash Bros: Brawl


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2010)

I only own a PC and a Wii. when I play my Wii I usually play the drums on GH Metallica or plug in a GCN controller and play Starfox Assault


----------



## Mr.Pants (Jul 16, 2010)

Team Fortress 2, now that the engineer spam seems to have died down since the engy update.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

Im playing Modern Warfare 2. Id love to have some furries come play! GT: Im Slim Shady01


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Instead of going down to the pool before lunch, I think I'm going to restart my file on either RE4 or Silent Hill 2 while I can

I'll be going down to the beach later anyway


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 17, 2010)

modern warfare 2 XboX 360 toss me an invite/message eh? GT: wolfsblood101


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 18, 2010)

I play Gears 2 occasionally.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

RUNESCAPE!

Actually no not going back to that phase of my life...

World of Warcraft... waiting for Cat.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 18, 2010)

Been playing Metro 2033 lately. Got it in the Steam sale. Great game, although suffers a bit from consolitis and a few bad design choices (That FUCKING jellyfish minefield), slapped-on economy system, and not much variation in weapons or equipment used. 

It's kinda like a linear Stalker "lite".


----------



## ADF (Jul 18, 2010)

Pissing around with a emulator to play PS2 games in 1080p.


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 20, 2010)

Xbox: Forza 3
PSP: Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
DS: Heart Gold
Wii: Mario Kart


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

Maddawg said:


> Xbox: Forza 3
> PSP: Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
> DS: Heart Gold
> Wii: Mario Kart


 All at once? Damn. /bows down to the master


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep I just have te Skillz! lol
Only playing Gold and Forza ATM


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Dragon Ball Z: Buu's Fury. 

It's the third game in the Legacy of Goku series. I didn't know it existed until today, so I had to get it. I loved those games years ago.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting into TF2... My laptop could handle it but I don't really shooter games...


----------



## Bando (Jul 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm thinking about getting into TF2... My laptop could handle it but I don't really shooter games...


 
Try it, it's fun. You can play with dobe and I <:3

Right now I'm playing Tekken 6. First fighter game I tired, and it's pretty good.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Bando said:


> Try it, it's fun. You can play with dobe and I <:3
> 
> Right now I'm playing Tekken 6. First fighter game I tired, and it's pretty good.


 
Wouldn't doubt it's fun-ness... A LOT of people I know play it regularly, just not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 20, 2010)

Persona 3 Portable


----------



## Barak (Jul 20, 2010)

AREA51/Maximum FORCE

On my computer, with a lightgun :3


----------



## Xenke (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been playing Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon. Everyone is leveling terribly, as they refuse to gain strength/magic & defense/resistance, and gain tons of speed and skill. It's nice to be able to always hit and attack twice, but it doesn't mean anything if you can't damage. :|


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 20, 2010)

Downloaded Mega Man 10 and Bass as a char.
He makes it too easy even with his regular buster weapon.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 20, 2010)

I just started Silent Hill 4: The Room again. It's been years since I last played a Silent Hill game and this is not a good start... Used to love this one too.
It's really hard to enjoy the atmosphere and adventure elements I love about the series when I have to smack zombies to death with a lead pipe, then thirty seconds later do it again because they RESPAWN. I can't even look around without these pricks getting in the way.

I've also been replaying Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars. Love a good adventure game.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 20, 2010)

Final Fantasy X


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Got back into the Pokemanz

Doing Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time... Almost done! But Dialga's being a douche and constantly raping my totodile.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 20, 2010)

Dicking about in Just cause 2, driving fast cars off of cliffs has suck a hilarious result.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 20, 2010)

got into red dead redemption again. im still not finished with the main campaign and killing random people after a mission is always fun  i love causing same major havoc^^


----------



## Pine (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally got my internet back up. If anybody feels like playing some TF2 or L4D2, hit me up


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 20, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> Finally got my internet back up. If anybody feels like playing some TF2 or L4D2, hit me up


 Download Alien Swarm. Free Valve-made mod. Complete two missions and you get a TF2 hat!


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 20, 2010)

Unreal, such great games. A shame no one gives a rats ass about them anymore in favor of the Tournament series.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 21, 2010)

Borderlands. Single player because I have it on XBox and no constant connection/Gold account. 
Still a pretty fun game, I love how the bad guys keep referring to me as multiple people expecting me to be playing multiplayer.

Aside from that, my regular dose of TF2/Killing Floor every now and then comes in handy. I still need to finish Overlord II, but I'm not finding it as fun as the first one.


----------



## Karimah (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got back into a bit of a Devil May Cry fix :3 Beat Devil May Cry 2 for the first time (God that game just sucks so hard) and ready to love DMC 3 again 

Also, Silent Hill Homecoming again. I just love that game so much.


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

i just got zelda twilight princess, i have no idea why i waited so long >.<


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 21, 2010)

shard said:


> i just got zelda twilight princess, i have no idea why i waited so long >.<


The game over all is good but there are some parts I just ran around tring to find out what to do. What system did you get it for?


----------



## Shadowborn (Aug 3, 2010)

Pokemon. It just amuses me when I get a new pokemon game, wasted 8 hours and I'm only at the third town xD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Going to start SoulSilver!


----------



## Shadowborn (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Going to start SoulSilver!


 
Sounds fun. I would have Heart Gold right now, but my pet managed to knock my DS onto the ground and break it. It sucked.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 3, 2010)

I occasionally play Borderlands.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 3, 2010)

now playing Torchlight. get the demo off steam and try it (if you're a diablo fan, you'll probably like it a lot.)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 3, 2010)

Fallout 3 (still) until New Vegas comes out anyways.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 3, 2010)

Pokemanz still and Dead Space.

Oh, and Pokemon Snap.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> Pokemanz still and Dead Space.
> 
> Oh, and Pokemon Snap.


 
Ive never played Dead Space, is it any good?


----------



## shard (Aug 3, 2010)

Maddawg said:


> The game over all is good but there are some parts I just ran around tring to find out what to do. What system did you get it for?



I got it for the gamecube. My friend told me it would be easier for me to use the gamecube controller.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Ive never played Dead Space, is it any good?


 Dead Space is a great game. Has some really good scary moments too. 

I was playing Okami a lot while I was in Florida, but now I'm stuck.
That and I've been off and on playing Justice For All. I might play it in my downtime at camp.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> Dead Space is a great game. Has some really good scary moments too.


 
Ill be tempted to try it then when I return from CLC. Seems like a good game.


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

Just reformatted my copy of Castlevania Symphony of the Night and put it on my PSP been playing that for a few days now.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

Star wars The force unleashed. 
And looking forward to to the 2nd one


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2010)

So I finished Borderlands, on my second playthrough now with a revolver that acts like a shotgun, one which acts like a sniper rifle and another that shoots electricity. Revolvers are awesome.

Also playing GTA IV again, because I still never finished it, Little J is a jerk, he thumbed me down for getting killed. >:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> Oh, and Pokemon Snap.


 
Have fun snapping Doduo on the Beach track.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 3, 2010)

Pretty much just League of Legends. I was so excited to find a challenging and non-repetitive MMO that I've decided to marry it. We'll have 500 babies and DotA can be the godfather.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm tempted to join the boat and play SC2 but then again I'm not a hardcore gamer so I'd probably get ass fucked.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm tempted to join the boat and play SC2 but then again I'm not a hardcore gamer so I'd probably get ass fucked.


 
Wait a few months until the Koreans tire of it.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 3, 2010)

I have this external mod chip for my old PS1 and I honestly been playing games I burned myself. Metal Slug X is just plain fun.


----------



## Rachrix (Aug 3, 2010)

i want oblivion back but now i want pokemon snap


----------



## Alstor (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll give you a hint of what I just finished playing.

"aeiou aeiou"

"uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu"

"JOHN MADDEN JOHN MADDEN JOHN MADDEN JOHN MADDEN Football!"

"NO WE NEED TO EXPLORE"

"Dad, no! Please!"

"Here comes another Chinese earthquake! brbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrb"


----------



## Shadowborn (Aug 3, 2010)

Been playing Final Fantasy 12 alot recently, I just lost a 115 chain to being distracted by the forums. I hope that doesn't happen too often. xD


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 3, 2010)

When I get back from vacation, I'll be playing Battlefield 2 
I <3 My L96A1


----------



## Pine (Aug 4, 2010)

just got done playing some Gmod. its always fun to have science experiments to test the laws of gravity, using your friends as test subjects.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2010)

I have returned to my Okami file and conquered Oni Island. I defeated the disgraceful Ninetails by spamming exorcism tags and literally blowing a rosary bead load in his anything-but-foxy ass.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 4, 2010)

Found my old gba games. After I finish DQ IX going to play FF VI advance again.


----------



## Maddawg (Aug 4, 2010)

Singing on rockband to try and mend my emotional bonds.


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2010)

I might need to restart Soul Silver, I forgot what I was doing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have returned to my Okami file and conquered Oni Island. I defeated the disgraceful Ninetails by spamming exorcism tags and literally blowing a rosary bead load in his anything-but-foxy ass.


 
FFFFF that battle. Though his use of a brush was clever.
Also, the game just keeps on going after this battle...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 4, 2010)

Well since Im bored, Im going to go play Metal Gear Solid 3 again.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> FFFFF that battle. Though his use of a brush was clever.
> Also, the game just keeps on going after this battle...



Clever, but mine was faster and I was unhindered by his meddling.


----------



## Kipper30 (Aug 4, 2010)

The last week I've been working on Grandia (playing it on my PSP). I'm quite enjoying it, I really like its battle system, and I'm trying to absorb as much of the huge world as I can.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 4, 2010)

;p I'm going to do something with my life! Horray for My Spanish, My Chinese and My Japanese coach!


----------



## Aetius (Aug 4, 2010)

I just bought Heart Gold. THATS RIGHT! I am one of the 6 people who bought Heart Gold.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got a few games going at the moment:

Pokemon Emerald - second attempt at a Nuzlocke run (3 badges down, only one loss).
Paper Mario - Started today, just saved the first star spirit like an hour ago.
Tales of Vesperia - Wrapped up the final dungeon earlier this week, but I still have a few things to do on this playthrough for some achievements (100 hours played, complete the extra dungeon)
Rock Band - Still trying to wrap up the last few cities in the Band World Tour for those achievements.

I also technically have Super Mario 64 going, but I haven't touched it in a few weeks.



Mike said:


> I just bought Heart Gold. THATS RIGHT! I am one of the 6 people who bought Heart Gold.


I have HeartGold, too, so make it 7. >_>


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought HG for myself and SS for a friend so we could have both sets.

Anyway I just renewed my subscription for WoW.... Yes I don't plan to have a life.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 6, 2010)

Now?

Diablo 2: LoD, Doom2 and Audiosurf.


----------



## NCollieboy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm still trying to get all the achievements for Assassin's creed II, but when I'm not doing that I'm probably playing halo 3, zombie master, or working in source sdk

I'm mostly sitting on my ass waiting for halo reach and assassin's creed brotherhood to come out


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Banjo-Kazooie on the labtop for one screen and making music on the other.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 6, 2010)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

Castlevania III, Final Fantasy X and Tales of Legendia

I'm close to beating FFX, finally. But now I need Holy

Castlevania III's clock tower level kicks my ass

ToL makes me sad


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm playing shadow dragon.

MUST FINISH SOMEDAY


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike said:


> I just bought Heart Gold. THATS RIGHT! I am one of the 6 people who bought Heart Gold.


 
Well, SOMEONE has to, otherwise the rest of us wouldn't be able to trade our pokeymans for Growlithes.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike said:


> I just bought Heart Gold. THATS RIGHT! I am one of the 6 people who bought Heart Gold.


 
Gold is pretties.

Also, Ho-oh fight music > Lugia fight music. Worth it.


----------



## Science-you (Aug 7, 2010)

Rogue Survivor, Ikaruga, Metal Slug X, and Metal Gear Solid 2


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sonic adventure 2 on dream cast...yeah.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

Just beat Gears of War 2, searching for something else to play. Also searching for a new MMO since EvE Online is getting kinda boring.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

I just finished a Fire Emblem for the first time.

I make heem so prowd.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 7, 2010)

Getting back into Overlord II whilst playing through GTA IV. I'm upset with the latter because I can't seem to find many roofless Peyotes, they're the best kind of car. ):


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I just finished a Fire Emblem for the first time.
> 
> I make heem so prowd.


 
Make whom proud?

I'm just finished Infamous again since i put a new hard drive in my ps3 and my data was lost, and i'll continue with... Probably Bayonetta


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> Make whom proud?
> 
> I'm just finished Infamous again since i put a new hard drive in my ps3 and my data was lost, and i'll continue with... Probably Bayonetta


 
dat Holsety guy. :>

Also, I must...

Infamous, I'm happy for ya, and ima let you finish, but Bayonetta is the bestest thing of all time.


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> dat Holsety guy. :>
> 
> Also, I must...
> 
> Infamous, I'm happy for ya, and ima let you finish, but Bayonetta is the bestest thing of all time.


 
I've played Bayonetta so much that i'm kinda bored of the game x_x


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> I've played Bayonetta so much that i'm kinda bored of the game x_x


 
I will never be bored of that game.

When I have nothing to do, I will pick it up and play.

Plus someday I have to get that one achievement I never bothered with. :>

(Also need to beat the lost chapter... ouch)


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I will never be bored of that game.
> 
> When I have nothing to do, I will pick it up and play.
> 
> ...


 
I can't beat Bayonetta in the lost chapter D: (I barely survived Jeanne)


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> I can't beat Bayonetta in the lost chapter D: (I barely survived Jeanne)


 
Back during my first play throughs of the game I managed to beat 20-25 of the stages. Now I can barely get though 10. -.-

Also need to farm money and fight Father Rodin.


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Back during my first play throughs of the game I managed to beat 20-25 of the stages. Now I can barely get though 10. -.-
> 
> Also need to farm money and fight Father Rodin.


 
Who would imagine Rodin was a freaking lumen sage


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

MONSTER RANCHER DS


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 8, 2010)

lol Second Life lol

Also Borderlands, second playthrough as Mordecai.  Always looking for better guns.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 8, 2010)

MW2, Crackdown 2, Halo 3/ODST every now and then and Trials HD <Best 1200 ms points I have ever spent, well worth the buy. (Currently rank 740ish in the world on it)
Add me if ou want to play anything or want to compete on trials as it is much better cometing against friends.


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

I need to go back and restart Soul Silver. I've been meaning to do that.


----------



## D4FTS (Aug 8, 2010)

Need for Speed: Carbon


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 8, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Getting back into Overlord II whilst playing through GTA IV. I'm upset with the latter because I can't seem to find many roofless Peyotes, they're the best kind of car. ):


 
So I thought I'd collect a few Peyotes outside my safehouse, everything seemed fine, even whilst I was running around collecting more cars. I even ordered them better so I could get in them easier. I went about my business, everything seemed fine, until suddenly it left me with only two cars when I reloaded my save file later. :c

This combined with the terrible cover system and atrocious "replay mission" feature suggests GTA IV is doing a lot to make me not like it. ;-;


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

Half-life 2. 

The game drags ass for SUCH a long time until you actually get to play. But it's alright. I'm just about to enter Nova Prospect. It feels like I've been travelling this highway forever.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 8, 2010)

Finishing Mass Effect so I can play Mass Effect 2


----------



## Querk (Aug 10, 2010)

Me and my friend have been playing our practice matches in 2v2 Starcraft II. It's clear that a lot of people have never played an RTS before. Half the games can be won by going Dark Templars, and the other half by getting a bunch of tier 1 units because the enemy is trying to turtle and mass Void Rays or Thors.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> MONSTER RANCHER DS


^ This!!  After waiting months, I finally got my hands on a copy, Yay!! *picks up her DS and continues training her newly acquired Chaos Dragon*


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

Karate by Tenacious D. okay it's not a game but I've been messing around with my acoustic all day


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm still playing Monster Rancher DS...

I'm an addict.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

Guitar hero 5, Pokemon Soul Silver, and GTA IV


----------



## Zontar (Aug 13, 2010)

Half-Life 2. It pisses me off a lot, but damn is it an awesome game.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm playing StarCraft and Castlevania Order of Ecclesia.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 15, 2010)

scott pilgrim vs. the world. i really like it (and it didnt even crash yet )
anyone wanna play that? oh wait! we cant because ubisoft didnt implement online multiplayer! >:I


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

Just started _Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days_, and I'm getting back into the GBA version of _A Link to the Past_ just a little on the side, after however many years since I started playing it and got stuck in Turtle Rock.


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

Bathing in nazi zombie blood AKA COD: WAW


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> scott pilgrim vs. the world. i really like it (and it didnt even crash yet )
> anyone wanna play that? oh wait! we cant because ubisoft didnt implement online multiplayer! >:I


 What is up with video games messing up online play these last few months anyway?


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Finished Link's Awakening the other day, now I'm back to focusing on Breath of Fire III and Dragon Quest IX.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 18, 2010)

And now I've been introduced to _Beat Hazard_.  So sparkly... can't... stop... playing...


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually nothing but some games from my ipod


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Aug 18, 2010)

Dragon Quest IX Sentinels of the Starry Skies


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 18, 2010)

RMWX said:


> What is up with video games messing up online play these last few months anyway?


 
no idea, i dont play online that much anymore so i really didnt notice.
ubisoft is a total whore though ;P they probably say that they wanted the game to be "as close to an actual arcade game" as possible, so they just left out online multiplayer. in my opinion thats just a cheap excuse though^^
online multiplayer would have been great in this game though because its really hard if you play alone and if you dont grind for levels and power ups you will get raped. im fully powered up but i still cant beat a certain boss on the hardest difficulty! he is way too fast and knocks you down a cliff all the time. the problem with that is that before the fight you get an item that you need so that you can beat him. if you fall down the item is gone and the amount of damage you cause to him without it is so pathetic that the fight takes FOREVER... i imagine that this wouldnt be a problem if you play with more people. but right now i dont have anyone to play the game with >_>


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Pokemon Heart Gold!!!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

Manster Rancher DS again...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got Borderlands for 10$ and am enjoying it except for bullsheet bosses.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

I am play Fable 2 now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2010)

Still playing Okami. Generally enjoying myself, but having trouble getting past Flame Spiders in that nassty cold ice place.
EDIT: Oh, THAT'S how. Derp.


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2010)

F.E.A.R AGAIN and I'm going to try MW2 for the first time today


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm going to try MW2 for the first time today


 I'm sorry?

Also, I thought about getting Disgea today, but I dunno. I need to get new pens because I seem to have misplaced my other set at school, so they're probably gone.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 21, 2010)

Medieval 2: Total war Broken Crescent.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 21, 2010)

MINECRAFT

The best game you've never heard of.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 21, 2010)

Flight Simulator 2004, Il-18D aircraft, training pattern at UWGG airport)


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

Btw, anyone have Borderlands and wanna play with me? I'm lv 27 Siren right now.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm playing through Golden Sun and GS: The Lost Age (Found copies of each at my local G2K Games, and they surprisingly still had the box, manual, and world map) and BioShock 2 for PS3, which I borrowed from a friend. Hopefully gonna get Metroid: Other M when it's released.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

On a work computer so no WoW or anything else amazing... I think I'll have to settle with either listening to music or playing something like solitare


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Golden Sun and GS: The Lost Age


 
Best. Things. Ever.



Fenrari said:


> On a work computer so no WoW or anything else amazing... I think I'll have to settle with either listening to music or playing something like solitare


 
Get back to work. D:<


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

I am currently playing red dead redemption.

I DIE TO BEARS A LOT.

F*CKING BEARS.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 22, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Just started _Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days_



I just finished this.  It wasn't that bad.  The story was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 22, 2010)

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm


----------



## Waffles (Aug 22, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I just finished this.  It wasn't that bad.  The story was better than I thought it would be.


Story was great IMO, but the gameplay/combat was mediocre. The whole "items take up cetain slows hurrr" pissed me off to no end.
On-topic: I've become addicted to pokemon pinball! I CAN'T STOP PLAYING! MUST COLLECT ALL 151 ;3;


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 25, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh my god, I hate that. My little brothers go through xbox's at about the same rate toddlers go through bubble wrap. I'm pretty sure they're also using a fairly similar technique...


 
Xbox360: BROKE

Atari 2600: STILL WORKS
I got done playing Moon Master I added it to my Steam cuz Its so addicting


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bladestorm: The Hundred Years' War*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 25, 2010)

Waffles said:


> Btw, anyone have Borderlands and wanna play with me? I'm lv 27 Siren right now.


 
I'll play with you, sure. Do you have skype?
Edit: Also PM me because there's no way I can remember to check this thread.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2010)

Arc Rise Fantasia.


----------



## Cam (Aug 27, 2010)

GTA IV

The greatest time waster ever


----------



## Xenke (Aug 27, 2010)

Today I played Pokemon Crystal, Mario Kart Wii (the French take it way. too. seriously.), and a touch of SSBB.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2010)

TF2, some Crysis, Sniper: Ghost Warrior, and some other stuff. Occasionally I'll pick up Flight Simulator X too.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm playing Bayonnaise. --I mean Bayonetta.

FLY ME TO THE MOON, AND LET ME PLAY AMONG THE STARS~~

Fucking love it, that's why I've replayed it so many times.


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

I should probably be restarting Soul Silver. 

I had been playing Bishock 2 in the mornings before I went off to band camp because I had extra time after getting my stuff ready, well most of the time I did, unless I woke up super late. >.>


----------



## Shouden (Aug 28, 2010)

At the moment: GTA IV and GT5P. And whatever demos I want.

just finished platinuming Dirt 2 and 100% all five chapters of Tales of Monkey Island (I love that series).


----------



## Xenke (Aug 28, 2010)

I was playing HeartGold.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm currently playing through Metroid: Zero Mission. I was playing through the Golden Sun games and BioShock 2, but they're being put on hold at the moment. However, so will M:ZM, if I don't beat it by Tuesday-- I've got Metroid: Other M pre-ordered, so my time will be spent on that when I don't have any work to do.


----------



## Flowen (Aug 28, 2010)

Right now I'm playing Monster Hunter Tri with meh friends online and also been playing Golden Sun, I'm getting ready for Golden Sun Dark Dawn when it releases XD


----------



## Lukar (Aug 28, 2010)

Flowen said:


> Right now I'm playing Monster Hunter Tri with meh friends online and also been playing Golden Sun, I'm getting ready for Golden Sun Dark Dawn when it releases XD


 
Heyy, it's that guy from the chat. o3o


----------



## Flowen (Aug 29, 2010)

Its you ;D ello buddeh


----------



## Tao (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I should probably be restarting Soul Silver.
> 
> I had been playing Bishock 2 in the mornings before I went off to band camp because I had extra time after getting my stuff ready, well most of the time I did, unless I woke up super late. >.>


 
OMG OMG GIVE ME YOUR COOOOOOOOOOOODE 

Once I can get the Wifi on my DSi up, we need to like battle and stuff and I need to trade something! =D

Also I beat F.E.A.R., now I'm going to work on the 2 mods for it so I can finally uninstall it. I picked up Soul Silver again today and I still can't beat the Kimono Girls =\


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 29, 2010)

Playing Modern Warfare 2 a bit more.  Only because I'm bored of Borderlands.

Just screwing around with custom classes and trying to get all attachments for LMGs.  Not much else to do at lvl. 70.  x3


----------



## Dan. (Aug 29, 2010)

Race Driver: Grid
Trying to get over 1000gs in a crash..


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2. Not really sure why. The more I play it, the more I realize it sucks...


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Modern Warfare 2. *Not really sure why. The more I play it, the more I realize it sucks...*


 
thats the spirit! :B
im playing plain sight right now. got it from steam for just 1.80â‚¬ X3 i also finished portal again


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Playing CoD WaW (because MW2 sucks) and left 4 dead 2 on my PC because it never came for the PS3


----------



## Runa (Aug 29, 2010)

jsut beat portal again, and now I'm back to my usual Rock Band 2 sessions on PS3


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2010)

Secret of Evermore

Gargoyle's Quest: Ghouls n Goblins

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow

Scott Pilgrim vs the World: The Game

I always play like five games at a time

at the SAME time


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Secret of Evermore
> 
> Gargoyle's Quest: Ghouls n Goblins
> 
> ...


*Four.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2010)

Dino Crisis


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2010)

Psycho Moe


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

"I've got a fever, and the only cure is more dead angels"

Figure it out bitches.


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a horrible addiction to Battlefield: Bad Company 2

ITS LIKE CRACK IN MAH VEINS

And the sound is soooooooo good


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

playing LOZ: WW atm. such a great game, but getting 100% (figurines included) is going to be a pain.


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2010)

Playing Super Mario RPG right now, all I have left is the Super Jump sidequest and Smithy.


----------



## tatsu-okami (Sep 1, 2010)

Rock Band 2; can't wait for Rock Band 3 to come out 8D  I also want Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock so I can sing some MCR X3


----------



## Shouden (Sep 1, 2010)

Just picked up Heavy Rain today. Anyone else whose played it get to the chick and almost instantly go "she's going to be getting naked A LOT in this game"? We'll see, I might have to mark that a negative in my review. I have to play through the rest of the story though. But if she's there simply to get naked every chance she gets, then it REALLY doesn't fit with the story, does it?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 1, 2010)

Metroid: Other M.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 1, 2010)

playing the homework game until the weekend. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Tufts said:


> playing LOZ: WW atm. such a great game, but getting 100% (figurines included) is going to be a pain.


 
Good man.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm finally having a bit of off-time this evening... And so I'm installing TF2 and getting back on WoW.


----------



## Zar (Sep 4, 2010)

-Strong bad's cool game for attractive people part 4 -"Dangeresque 3: The criminal projective" 'In 3D'


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Sep 4, 2010)

Dragon Age:Origins/Awakenings


----------



## Code Red (Sep 5, 2010)

StarCraft II  \m/


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

On TF2 HEALING YOUR HEAVYS

well that or WoW.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

I'M IN UR BASE, KILLING UR D00DZ...



In TF2.


----------



## Gaomoto (Sep 6, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 (Orange box for the PS3, FTW!)


----------



## kashaki (Sep 6, 2010)

Fooling around in Minecraft


----------



## Stizaar (Sep 6, 2010)

TF2, Bad Company 2 (and failing), blockland, M&B Warband aaaaaaand company of heroes.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Resident Evil 4 on the GameCube.  Left 4 Dead 2 on the PC, Call of Duty World at War on the PS3.
Infected. zombies. energy weapons. what more could *I* want


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2010)

Final Fantasy XII.  It's interesting so far, except for the fact it took six hours before getting decent.


----------



## Eric (Sep 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy XII.  It's interesting so far, except for the fact it took six hours before getting decent.


 
Yeah, that was almost exactly was I was going to write. The battle system's nice and all, but the story needs a while to develop.

Oh, and I'm also playing Valkyria Chronicles 2 in between. The gameplay's as great as always, but the new "school-and-stuff"-setting is... meh.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2010)

Eric said:


> Yeah, that was almost exactly was I was going to write. The battle system's nice and all, but the story needs a while to develop.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also playing Valkyria Chronicles 2 in between. The gameplay's as great as always, but the new "school-and-stuff"-setting is... meh.


 
More like it took me six hours to get a full party, lawl.  With the gambits, it really starts to get good but before that, it was tedious.


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm playing Split Second for the PS3 now. It's the best game I've played in a pretty long time.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 7, 2010)

Ragnarok DS. I think it's almost exactly the same as the online game but with more of a story. It's an RPG that has Jobs, similarly to Final Fantasy Tactics. It's really fun.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Ragnarok DS. I think it's almost exactly the same as the online game but with more of a story. It's an RPG that has Jobs, similarly to Final Fantasy Tactics. It's really fun.


 
I agree, Ragnarok DS is awesome.  Only downside is that you have to abuse the auto-leveling system after you've beaten the final boss, and the best items require you to either forfeit your social life or abuse the auto-leveling system even more.

Huh, sounds like the real thing!


----------



## tigera117 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, i've been playing Halo 3, Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, and Peggle


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

I've really gotten into playing Pokemon Ruby version again.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Metal gear solid portable ops +.


----------



## tatsu-okami (Sep 18, 2010)

One of the two Assassin's Creed games; gotta get ready for Brotherhood ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 18, 2010)

Still Final Fantasy XII after 70 hours.

Will this torture ever end?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Reach. :T

Trying out firefight.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm covering all serious gaming platforms right now

Reach

Spiderman Shattered dimensions on PS3

and TF2 on PC


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap

First Zelda game I've played, actually :3


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention I played Reach a little too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

REACH



<--- info says all.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2010)

Just battled someone in Pokemon Heart Gold. Didn't lose a single Pokemon, but he swore that wasn't his best team.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Just battled someone in Pokemon Heart Gold. Didn't lose a single Pokemon, but he swore that wasn't his best team.


 
Don't they all?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2010)

This guy's 'best team' was a Darkrai, Salamence, Zapdos, Togekiss, Leafeon, and a hacked shiny Defense Deoxys with the Wonder Guard ability and Dark Void/Dream Eater/Psychic/Counter. I still won. Hahaha, in his face!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
> 
> First Zelda game I've played, actually :3


 
i think thats a good way to start with zelda^^ that game was great! :3

im playing some fallout 3 again. i think the game is hella overrated but making peoples heads explode is always awesome! X3


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 18, 2010)

No More Heroes 1 and when I'm done with that 2.  It's pretty good so far.  All the characters are out of their minds.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 18, 2010)

Star Wars KOTOR. Bioware fails to disappoint me that much.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 18, 2010)

Just finished the third Layton game, and finishing up Persona 3 Portable right now. Was gonna try minecraft but uh the site's down :1


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> No More Heroes 1 and when I'm done with that 2.  It's pretty good so far.  All the characters are out of their minds.


 
I suggest God Hand.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

Harvest Moon: The Grand Bazaar for the DS


----------



## Isen (Sep 18, 2010)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Minuet (Sep 18, 2010)

Katamari Forever


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 19, 2010)

well i played world of warcraft 2 days ago := thats the last game i played. =3


----------



## Rachrix (Sep 25, 2010)

still playing MW2 till Black ops but lately iv been playing alot of minecraft. its a great game


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Garry's mod.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 25, 2010)

I beat Metroid Prime 3 yesterday 100% completion... I beat it when it came out but I had rented it and could only get 97% before I had to return it...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing at the moment, anyone has a suggestion?  I'm thinking either Final Fantasy Tactics or Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Rachrix (Sep 25, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nothing at the moment, anyone has a suggestion?  I'm thinking either Final Fantasy Tactics or Final Fantasy IX.


 
never played the ff series but i do recommend going back to the classics. for a few days now i have been playing the first zelda, and its really fun, and challenging.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 25, 2010)

fallout 3, currently busy with the point lookout addon. but it keeps crashing! DX seems to be a common bug...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> never played the ff series but i do recommend going back to the classics. for a few days now i have been playing the first zelda, and its really fun, and challenging.


 
I've already completed the first Zelda this summer xD.


----------



## Zerig (Sep 25, 2010)

Timesplitters series.

These games deserve all the popularity the Halo series got, especially since they came out around the same time. If you guys like FPS games, go buy these right now.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

Half-Life 2: Episode 2 on Steam. I'm playin the funny way with my Oblivon model character as Alex, right before the first fight with a hunter. It's so freaking awsome. I just had to spend 2 hurs switching around some scripts, but in the end, it's totally worth it to see my Female Argonian holding a 9mm and popping a cap in a futuristic alien enemy.


----------



## tigera117 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been playing Minecraft, it gets strangely addictive for such a simple game, and I love it!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

Playing Borderlands 'cause all my data's gone because of new console.  It's like getting my feet wet again for the first time.

Edit: I'm hoping to find better weapons than what I had originally.


----------



## Tsula (Sep 25, 2010)

Bout to play Dante's Inferno.


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm playing gears of war till dead rising 2 comes out.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 26, 2010)

Borderlands :3
Confusing ending.
I cant find the House of Ned mission. I bought, download, and installed it, but it won't activate


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nothing at the moment, anyone has a suggestion?  I'm thinking either Final Fantasy Tactics or Final Fantasy IX.


 
Final Fantasy 9 is so far the best I have played in the series, so go play it

Still trying to unlock everything without Co Op in Peace Walker, doubt it will happen though


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, I picked up Ninja Gaiden 2 off a friend, its not as hard as everyone sez, so Egoraptor can blow it out his ass (+5 awesome to those who get that joke)


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

I finally started over Soul Silver and I now realize I hate the Pokemon Miltank.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I finally started over Soul Silver and I now realize I hate the Pokemon Miltank.


Whitney's Miltank?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 26, 2010)

BlueEevee said:


> Final Fantasy 9 is so far the best I have played in the series, so go play it
> 
> Still trying to unlock everything without Co Op in Peace Walker, doubt it will happen though


 
A bit late, I've already started playing it xD.  And the best in the main serie is X, imo.  But outside of it, Legends II remains my fave.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I finally started over Soul Silver and I now realize I hate the Pokemon Miltank.


 
That thing was easy, soloed it with just my Bayleef


----------



## Malheus (Sep 26, 2010)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Whitney's Miltank?


 Why yes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2010)

BlueEevee said:


> Final Fantasy 9 is so far the best I have played in the series, so go play it


 
i agree!^^ i think its the best part, too.i can definitely recommend it

i now finished point lookout and operation: anchorage in fallout 3. next stop: the pittsburgh!^^

i always thought fallout 3 is kinda overrated... the addons are a ton of fun though!


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 26, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i agree!^^ i think its the best part, too.i can definitely recommend it
> 
> i now finished point lookout and operation: anchorage in fallout 3. next stop: the pittsburgh!^^
> 
> i always thought fallout 3 is kinda overrated... the addons are a ton of fun though!



 Fallout 3 was bore fest to me and the fights were really easy too


----------



## Shouden (Sep 26, 2010)

Infamous, Cabela's North American Adventures, GT5 Prologue and Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why yes.


My team was mostly female, so I didn't have a problem with her. (Thank goodness my Pokemon aren't lesbian/bi. :roll


----------



## Afro Bear (Sep 26, 2010)

Playing Scott Pilgrim vs the world the game, waiting for Dead Rising 2


----------



## Xavan (Sep 26, 2010)

Halo:Reach, duh. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2010)

Finished Final Fantasy IX, playing Final Fantasy VI, gonna play Final Fantasy VIII next, then either Final Fantasy VII or Tactics.


----------



## Cosgrove (Oct 6, 2010)

Every week I set aside some time to play my PS1 games. This week I'm playing through EinhÃ¤nder, my favorite shoot-em-up.

The new DLC for Left 4 Dead 2 came out yesterday, so I'll be playing that as well.


----------



## Barak (Oct 6, 2010)

Dead Rising 2 and Blazblue:Continuum Shift !


----------



## Rachrix (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm playing dead rising 2 as well but I'm a little disappointed, too many timers, but i love snowflake the tiger


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to get Dead Rising 2 still. :c

Until then, I bought Left 4 Dead (+2) in the Steam sale, so I'll probably play them *a lot*. I've been wanting to get the Left 4 Deads for a while now. <3
Also Team Fortress 2, there's crates to haggle and hats to be made!


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2010)

Still playing Soul Silver. Finally beat Whitney though on my way home from a band competition..that was my best accomplishment that night.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 7, 2010)

ffffff minecraft minecraft minecraft

and persona 3 portable still

finished the third layton game just recently... cryyyyy boo hoo ;.;


----------



## Shouden (Oct 7, 2010)

Rented Dead Rising 2, so I've been playing that. Also been running Time Trials on GT5 Prologue and playing a little Burnout. And I still have RDR and Infamous to mess around with.


----------



## zsewq55912 (Oct 7, 2010)

Runescape & Counter Strike, as well as alot of online game's that is on facebook and more.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 7, 2010)

Castelvania  LOS


----------



## Rachrix (Oct 7, 2010)

Zydala said:


> ffffff minecraft minecraft minecraft


 
i too am stuck in the world of minecraft, there will be dragons next update near the end of this month :3

oh and all you people looking for a hard game to rage on try "I Wanna Be The Guy" i have beaten it on normal and hard with about 4000 deaths total. started again a month ago on and off and im almost done again. its a very hard 8bit game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 7, 2010)

mainly final fantasy IX.
i also tried to go on a quest in fallout 3 to kill all killable NPCs but that became kinda boring after i was done with everyone in megaton and rivet city X3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 9, 2010)

Borderlands.  Mostly -all- of the add-ons.  I hate Jakobs Cove.


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Playing Halo Reach every once in a while.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

Switching out between Oblivion and Fallout 3 to compare them.

Also using a mod in Oblivion in order to own Dogmeat.


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption, Resident Evil 5, Minecraft.

Thinking about replaying FFX and actually maxing out the sphere grid this time so that I can beat Sin. :l


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

Zane said:


> Red Dead Redemption, Resident Evil 5, Minecraft.
> 
> Thinking about replaying FFX and actually maxing out the sphere grid this time so that I can beat Sin. :l


 
Just spam reflect, you'll be fine.


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Just spam reflect, you'll be fine.


I'll have to try that out, it was my first FF game so the file that I have is up to Sin, but everyone is horribly under-levelled with irrelevant skills thrown everywhere in a typical newb way.
I'd get to the third stage if I was was lucky and then he'd wipe the floor with me.
 I sort of rage quitted two or so years ago, but I've recently downloaded the soundtrack and I was thinking of checking back for old times sake.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

Zane said:


> I'll have to try that out, it was my first FF game so the file that I have is up to Sin, but everyone is horribly under-levelled with irrelevant skills thrown everywhere in a typical newb way.
> I'd get to the third stage if I was was lucky and then he'd wipe the floor with me.
> I sort of rage quitted two or so years ago, but I've recently downloaded the soundtrack and I was thinking of checking back for old times sake.


 
Yeah, just try some good ol' fashioned level-grinding and reflect, and you'll be fine :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, just try some good ol' fashioned level-grinding and reflect, and you'll be fine :3


 Woo, grinding. :B
That's my problem, I rush through the game and then hit a boss without being high enough of a level.
I'll find a nice spot with a save sphere to restore my health and spam monsters like no tomorrow.
Thanks for the tips! :3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

Zane said:


> Woo, grinding. :B
> That's my problem, I rush through the game and then hit a boss without being high enough of a level.
> I'll find a nice spot with a save sphere to restore my health and spam monsters like no tomorrow.
> Thanks for the tips! :3


 
No prob, and I'm like you, I hate grinding >.>

Too bad it's like, standard in RPGs. x3


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> No prob, and I'm like you, I hate grinding >.>
> 
> Too bad it's like, standard in RPGs. x3


 
Yup. RPGs=One of my favourite types of game, but grinding is a pain in the ass.
I always have a little happyspaz when I beat a boss, and because I haven't been grinding much, it's all: 'LEVEL UP. LEVEL UP. LEVEL UP.'
I feel like I can take on the world.

Also, PokÃ©mon.
I should get back into that.
I started a project where I had five members of my party, and I would have to level them all ten levels each before I took on the next gym leader.
The first stages were easy, but after the fifth or so badge it started getting tedious.
:l


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 10, 2010)

rightnow for me its alien swarm. imo it isnt that great of a game but at least its decent enough of a game to hold me down till i can get tf2 and gmod


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2010)

Taking a break from Final Fantasy VI to play Left 4 Dead and Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2010)

Starcraft 2.  All day errday.


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

lol im on furaffinity forums not playing youre silly


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2010)

WillowFux said:


> lol im on furaffinity forums not playing youre silly


 
GTFO.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 11, 2010)

Just finished Psychonauts, on to Deus Ex.


----------



## Barak (Oct 11, 2010)

Still playing Blazblue....

Really.....Rachel's gag reel......aw gawd.....Poor Ragna ?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 11, 2010)

World of Twonks. 

It's fun once you get a decent tank and stay in your league. Otherwise it'll get frustrating real fast.


----------



## SICK (Oct 11, 2010)

Playing dead rising 2 till the new medal of honor tomorrow.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 11, 2010)

Castlevania:LoS
Does anyone know how to get past the gate with the mirror behind it where you fight the necromancer?


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 11, 2010)

PKMN White.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 11, 2010)

Finished Left 4 Dead, t'was way too easy & boring.

Playing Left 4 Dead 2, it's awesome. Taste my axe, bitches.  I don't see where I'm running because there's so much blood on my face, but I don't care.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm currently grinding myself retarded in Navyfield and when I'm not playing that lately I've been working my way through Silent Hill 3 again trying to unlock some of the extra bits, same with Resident Evil 0, just trying to unlock the Submachine Gun & infinite ammo =/


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 12, 2010)

The World Ends With You for the ds.  It's pretty fun so far.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> PKMN White.


 
Of course you would half a year before the american release.
You're such an azn |:c


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 12, 2010)

> Castlevania:LoS
> Does anyone know how to get past the gate with the mirror behind it where you fight the necromancer?​


 
I don't know if you've allready found a way past it but, I think the portal/mirror on the right, has two different ways you can go, you can go left or right when you first go through it. If you don't know what I'm talking about, on the left you can run and jump and double jump to a ledge. and on the right you can run and double jump into a portal of which you have to swing right afterwards. I got stuck there for a couple of minutes too.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 12, 2010)

Pokemon Leafgreen, Pokemon Emerald, Oblivion, Fallout 3, Destroy All Humans (PS2 version), and Minecraft.


...Not all at once.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if I should get on WoW again 4.0.1 gets realeased today...


----------



## Flatline (Oct 12, 2010)

I got Killing Floor as a gift last week so I'm playing that a lot. But I suck. Oh well. I also have to get used to other games again since I couldn't play anything while my HDD was dead.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 12, 2010)

Liar said:


> Pokemon Leafgreen, Pokemon Emerald, Oblivion, Fallout 3, Destroy All Humans (PS2 version), and Minecraft.
> 
> 
> ...Not all at once.


 
You didn't really need to precise, y'know.



Fenrari said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get on WoW again 4.0.1 gets realeased today...


 
The answer is no.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> You didn't really need to precise, y'know.


 
Some people may think I'm trying to do something incredible with my time by playing them all at once.

I just wanted to let everyone know I am indeed a mortal gamer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 12, 2010)

Liar said:


> Some people may think I'm trying to do something incredible with my time by playing them all at once.
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know I am indeed a mortal gamer.


 
Six games, two hands.  It's physically impossible to play them all at once, which is why you didn't need to precise.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2010)

My brother just got an Xbox for free from our neighbor. We played Slayer in Halo 2 last night- I sucked pretty hard but it was still amusing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 12, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My brother just got an Xbox for free from our neighbor. We played Slayer in Halo 2 last night- I sucked pretty hard but it was still amusing.


 
Whaa?  Gimme that neighbor, nao.


----------



## Minuet (Oct 15, 2010)

_The Lord of the Rings Online_ has been omnomnomming plenty of my time lately now that it's got a decent free-to-play aspect.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 15, 2010)

Finished Left 4 Dead 1 & 2, resumed Final Fantasy VI Advance with a few breaks here and there to play a game of Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

lolz


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 15, 2010)

Just finished Castelvania LoS
Probably next game will be Fallout NV


----------



## Inya (Oct 15, 2010)

Dead rising


----------



## Isen (Oct 16, 2010)

Takun said:


> Starcraft 2.  All day errday.




Saw you posting on /r/starcraft and felt creepy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm doing Metroid Prime 3 on veteran... after that is hypermode.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got off TF2.

4.0.1 seems to have killed my WoW


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

This thread has reached 1000 posts and _still_ hasn't been stickied >.>

I just downloaded the Scott Pilgrim game. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Niro_Lombax (Oct 16, 2010)

Recently started playing The Sims 2 again, downloaded some custom skintones and accessories to turn my sims into raccoons, foxes etc. Much more fun with furry sims XD


----------



## NaVox (Oct 16, 2010)

Mass Effect 1 & 2 and Dragon Age


----------



## SICK (Oct 19, 2010)

fallout new vegas


----------



## jeff (Oct 19, 2010)

SICK said:


> fallout new vegas


 
i heard it barely works, how is it


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 19, 2010)

Haven't been playing much lately but I was helping my sister in law run through Silent Hill 2. 21 years old and she still jumps and gets freaked at every little thing. My wife and I get a kick out of watching her jump.


----------



## SICK (Oct 19, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i heard it barely works, how is it


 its not bad but i feel that fallout 3 was somehow better.


----------



## The DK (Oct 19, 2010)

Reach until next week when Fable and Rock Band 3 come out


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Oct 20, 2010)

a mix of Reach, Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2 and *starts chanting* New vegas! New vegas! New vegas! :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2010)

Sengoku BASARA Samurai Heroes - Goin' wreck shit up with Date.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Borderlands.  Trying to hoard Whitting's Elephant Guns  :>  Hoping for a 1000+ model.  >.>


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 20, 2010)

Grand theft auto 4: Tales from Liberty city.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 20, 2010)

Civ 5


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 20, 2010)

I just played Halo Reach for the first time a few days ago.


----------



## KristynLioness (Oct 20, 2010)

Got Dragon's Lair for Gameboy Color today. Yeah I know. That's an extremely outdated handheld system but oh well. Only one I've got.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Borderlands.  Trying to hoard Whitting's Elephant Guns  :>  Hoping for a 1000+ model.  >.>


 
I sold that cus I got the exploding shotgun. It's name is in orange. pewpew-KAFUCKINGBLAM!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

KristynLioness said:


> Got Dragon's Lair for Gameboy Color today. Yeah I know. That's an extremely outdated handheld system but oh well. Only one I've got.


 
GB is awesome, my favorite game is on that console.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 20, 2010)

Legend of Zelda.

Finally found a video game store that wasn't a Game Stop near work, and picked up a copy after having my first one stolen by the douchebag up the street when I was 4. Ah, memories. <3


----------



## Larry (Oct 21, 2010)

DJ Hero 2


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 23, 2010)

was just playing guitar hero 6, gonna play mega man 9 later


----------



## STK (Oct 23, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow.
Nostalgia ftw!


Also: Secret of Mana.


----------



## Rachrix (Oct 25, 2010)

beat mega man 9 and playing IWBTB a super hard spin off of i wanna be the guy


----------



## Nex (Oct 25, 2010)

Going old school with some Armored Core: Nexus at the moment, but I would love to play Killing Floor with someone other than the quiet people on steam. It's such a fun game when you crank it to "Smash your dick with a hammer" sort of hard mode and actually work as a team. I also have TF2 on steam, gathering dust and may get my wow account going again if I can find a decent server with people who are actually fun to play with.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2010)

Gave up on Final Fantasy VI Advance, playing Jeanne d'Arc; I love it so far.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 25, 2010)

*Waiting for X-mas.*
I have 2 games on my X-mas list.
DS: Pokemon Ranger Gaurdain Signs
Wii: The sims 3

Next month I will have a game.
Wii: Pokepark Pikachu's adventure.

In case you haven't noticed it yet.... I'm a pokemon and Sims fan.
I also like Harvest moon. Currently playing Tree of Tranquility.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 25, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas right now and going to the midnight release for Fable 3 tonight.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Fallout New Vegas right now and going to the midnight release for Fable 3 tonight.


 
Cool, I hope you are a lucky one.
I heard Fable is giving out a limited edition figure with the game.
Though it was just a rumor.... so don't quote me on that.


----------



## SICK (Oct 26, 2010)

Fable 3, and The force unleashed 2


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 26, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Finally found a video game store that wasn't a Game Stop near work, and picked up a copy after having my first one stolen by the douchebag up the street when I was 4. Ah, memories. <3


 ...as in the very first one? <3 How did you manage to find a working NES game? 
Or is it that lovely promotional GC collector's edition disk? I recently bought that disk online and am just loving every second of it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest for SNES.

EASIEST Final Fantasy game in existence, I love it haha.


----------



## Luca (Oct 27, 2010)

Lately I've devoted much of my gaming time to Dead Rising 2. But this weekend Im planning on getting the Undead nightmare add on for Red Dead Redemption.

I think I'm addicted to zombies...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 27, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Final Fantasy Mystic Quest for SNES.
> 
> EASIEST Final Fantasy game in existence, I love it haha.


 
Mystic Quest sure is awesome.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 27, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> Cool, I hope you are a lucky one.
> I heard Fable is giving out a limited edition figure with the game.
> Though it was just a rumor.... so don't quote me on that.


 
No one here got one that I seen.  I did get a code to import my own villager I made online, plus a few other weapon and tattoo codes. That's it tho.
Also downloaded a free dlc from the marketplace.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 27, 2010)

I was gonna say *The Force Unleashed II*, but I finished it before I finished typing this comment.  :|

Improved graphics, better controls, and a decent story... all crammed into a measly (and embarrassingly simple) five-hour adventure.  Even the final fight was cake.  I'll probably have all 1000 achievement points in less than 48 hours from owning it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 27, 2010)

new vegas


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 27, 2010)

Civilization V.


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
so full of win


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm playing "Homework".

Been playing it since the beginning of the week and I'm already sick of it, but I just can't stop till I complete it.  Thing is, I'm only half way through the game, sigh.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I sold that cus I got the exploding shotgun. It's name is in orange. pewpew-KAFUCKINGBLAM!


 
Might have one of those.  Used to have 4 Defilers.  Found a 1114 dmg sniper.  It's like Christmas.  :>


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2010)

Arc Rise Fantasia... Was fighting against the final optional boss for TWO HOURS and lost when he used a move he hadn't shown me. You'd think that he'd have used all of his attacks by then. Ugh... He was so cheap... He was able to reflect all my attacks for half damage or block them entirely, and when I thought I was about to kill him he used this move that recovered half his HP. FFFFFFFFF


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 31, 2010)

Call of Duty 4.

I still love the multiplayer.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 31, 2010)

fallout new vegas

its tooooo goood..

but too many damn bugs.. >_>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 31, 2010)

Dissidia, Dissidia and more Dissidia.  Damn, this thing's addictive.


----------



## Shouden (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up Just Cause 2. A ton to do. 930 locations to find and conquer, 104 vehicles to drive and one of the largest maps I've ever seen. Oh, and the grappling hook is fun to play with.

Also got My Aquarium on PSN. pretty relaxing but no real info on what to do. I'll have to find a guide for it online.


----------



## Clint Webber (Oct 31, 2010)

Bayonetta and Final Fantasy IX! XD

They have nothing in common with each other, but they're both AWESOME.


----------



## The DK (Nov 1, 2010)

Fable 3 and RB3 atm


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 1, 2010)

RE's 4 and 5 - I find them to somehow be very different games despite having practically the same gameplay. Trying to have a serious go at Killer 7 for like the 4th time now. About halfway through Bayonetta on hard mode and wondering if I shouldn't just swallow my pride and decide I don't need every trophy for every game I own. Other than that Resistance 2 is always a trip, especially since I unlocked that depth of field filter, though I'm guessing it'd look way better if I had HD. I _would_ be playing SVR 2011 by now but apparently it's the same old bullshit that I grew weary of before there were even SVR games for the PS3, except you didn't need to shell out like an extra 20-something dollars just to have a complete game.

God damn 3DS can't come out fast enough :-(


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Playing wow, league of legends, and Starcraft 2..

Yep, I'm a Blizzard fanboy. >_>


----------



## ADF (Nov 1, 2010)

Minecraft, surprisingly addictive for such a simplistic game with no objective.

I'm using a lizardman skin, so I managed to inject some furry in


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2010)

A few doses of Red Orchestra: Ostfront. 

Say, does anyone know of any _*good*_ PC games coming out soon? Please don't suggest anything that relates to COD, MOH, BFBC or Halo.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> A few doses of Red Orchestra: Ostfront.
> 
> Say, does anyone know of any _*good*_ PC games coming out soon? Please don't suggest anything that relates to COD, MOH, BFBC or Halo.


 
Diablo III.

Soon is relative.


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 1, 2010)

Just ragequitted from I Wanna Be The Guy...





Gibby said:


> Say, does anyone know of any _*good*_ PC games coming out soon? Please don't suggest anything that relates to COD, MOH, BFBC or Halo.


 Brink, Portal 2, Diablo 3. Nothing in the near future though.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Diablo III.
> 
> Soon is relative.


 
Remember, this is Blizzard's version of "soon."

Starcraft 2 is a pretty badass game if you like RTS.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2010)

Demon's Souls

I have died so many more times from falling down holes than from anything else. ):


----------



## Shouden (Nov 2, 2010)

Main story of Just Cause 2 is finished...only 28.88% complete. Man, there's a lot to do.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not too much of a gamer...I've been spoiled all to hell by the internet in being able to constantly change what I'm doing at any given time, and I have a horrible attention span. Right now I have a few games I haven't beaten yet...Rule of Rose, Silent Hill-The Room, Folklore, and I'm trying to re-beat KH2. Also started Birth by Sleep when that came out but I haven't finished it either. p:


----------



## Lukar (Nov 2, 2010)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age. Playing through the GS games in preparation for Golden Sun: Dark Dawn. I beat GS1 earlier today, I got all the Djinn.


----------



## Sacred~ (Nov 4, 2010)

Well... When Cataclysm comes out, World of Warcraft.
Right now, Fallout 3 for the 6th time. XD
And Counter Strike: Source.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 7, 2010)

Well i'm currently jumping between Red Dead Redemption and Persona 3 FES. Also


----------



## Taralack (Nov 7, 2010)

Feel the Beats, a flash-based Beatmania esque rhythm game that is FRICKIN' AWESOME.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm reliving my childhood and playing the old SNES games.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 7, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I'm reliving my childhood and playing the old SNES games.


 
All SNES games are old, be precise?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 8, 2010)

Gears of War 2. I love that game, but at sometimes it can be a real bitch.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Nov 8, 2010)

I wish I had money for Black Ops!!! =[ One more day


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2010)

Just been hammering away at Company Of Heroes: Tales of Valour. Pretty damn fun action RTS, I suggest any RTS fans here give it a go.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas, Hard/Hardcore mode, with Wild Wasteland.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 8, 2010)

Deadrising 2. It's a pretty fun game. 
I found these bloodstained blue work overalls the other time, i think they're supposed to be a reference to Michael Myers but i'm not quite sure.


----------



## Pine (Nov 8, 2010)

fuck, I just started Minecraft yesterday and I'm already addicted to it. I wanna buy the Alpha now too...


----------



## doublezingo (Nov 8, 2010)

Neverwinter nights. Biowares writing at the finest. Twists seen from a mile away. Characters as flat and boring as the bark texture on the trees.

Atleast the game picks up in the expansion but the original one is kinda awful.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2010)

Pokemon Heart Gold. It was SO satisfying to sweep a team after being swept by another.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Heart Gold. It was SO satisfying to sweep a team after being swept by another.


 Speaking of Pokemon, suggest me a team that does nothing but annoy the hell out of everyone I fight. I figure this will include moves like destiny bond, mean look, toxic, and other irritating things, but what pokemon and what kind of lineup? I'm just doing this to annoy people.

Also, I'm playing Final Fantasy Tactics Advance on my emulator. I can't stop playing it. It's addicting. And my dragoon kicks ass.


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 10, 2010)

Liar said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, suggest me a team that does nothing but annoy the hell out of everyone I fight. I figure this will include moves like destiny bond, mean look, toxic, and other irritating things, but what pokemon and what kind of lineup? I'm just doing this to annoy people.


Build a team around the first Walrein setup: http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/walrein

32 turn stall will piss anyone off for sure.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Build a team around the first Walrein setup: http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/walrein
> 
> 32 turn stall will piss anyone off for sure.


This is perfect for my style of pissing people off.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas, WoW (still. Fuck I've played this game since a little bit after it came out...), some Halo: Reach when I feel like shooting stupid kids on the internet.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2010)

Liar said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, suggest me a team that does nothing but annoy the hell out of everyone I fight. I figure this will include moves like destiny bond, mean look, toxic, and other irritating things, but what pokemon and what kind of lineup? I'm just doing this to annoy people.


Hippowdon, Skarmory, Blissey, Vaporeon, Togekiss, Heatran... I just pulled that out of my butt, so I don't really know how effective that'd be.

Walrein seems a little too situational to be effective.


----------



## Kimosky (Nov 11, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 11, 2010)

Silent Hill 2 on the XBox.


----------



## Rachrix (Nov 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Heart Gold. It was SO satisfying to sweep a team after being swept by another.


 
well my friends ds does not charge if its off so he bought a new one and gave me the old so i bought soul silver so im gonna start playing that. 
but right now it Black ops. i have played so much i need sleep im lvl 46


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2010)

UT2004, and a bunch of it's coming from me making a new map and testing it.  One time I forgot to recompile the map and the whole ground disappeared!  And yet the editor let me play it...

Also some nightly TF2 with friends.


----------



## Xavan (Nov 11, 2010)

Fable 3, havin' an orgie but I have to keep closing the door because the gays of the city wan in on it with huge hearts in their heads, but I won't have any of it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 12, 2010)

Gears of War 2. It's one of those games where you have a really good day or an awful one.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2010)

Dead to Rights (PS2). 
That hoosk is incredible.


----------



## Ragnock (Nov 12, 2010)

Playing Halo:Reach right now =) gonna get Red Dead Redemption soon, too bad I'm a little late to that party =(


----------



## Zydala (Nov 12, 2010)

Heck yeah Rune Factory 3! Also some super scribblenauts

Replaying Persona 3 (FES) and waiting for Golden Sun DS. tooo many gaaaaames


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

Hammering Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 with a buddy.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 12, 2010)

Ragnock said:


> Playing Halo:Reach right now =) gonna get Red Dead Redemption soon, too bad I'm a little late to that party =(


 
I bought it on the day of release, and I've just started my third playthrough. I bought the Undead Nightmare pack, too. Awesome game.


----------



## Ragnock (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I bought it on the day of release, and I've just started my third playthrough. I bought the Undead Nightmare pack, too. Awesome game.



Is the online multiplayer any good?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 12, 2010)

Ragnock said:


> Is the online multiplayer any good?


 
I was going in thinking it would be like GTA IV, where only Free Roam would be any fun, but I actually love the versus multiplayer.


----------



## Ragnock (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I was going in thinking it would be like GTA IV, where only Free Roam would be any fun, but I actually love the versus multiplayer.



oh alright =) cool, thanks!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 13, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 & Fallout 3. I play quite a few others now and then, but right now its mostly those two.


----------



## FeralDragon (Nov 13, 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas w/ Hardcore and Wild Wasteland, Fable III and IL-2 Sturmovik, which is unbelievably good when you have WWII movie themes on in the background.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2010)

Deciding to take a break from Soul Silver and restart The World Ends With You. Also throwing some Kingdom Hearts in there somewhere.


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 21, 2010)

eh no surprise here...Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## Folflet (Nov 22, 2010)

Disturbed: Down with the sickness

Oh hold, you mean game: Doom PC (The original)


----------



## kashaki (Nov 22, 2010)

New Vegas currently


----------



## Folgrimeo (Nov 22, 2010)

Playing now: Rocket: Robot on Wheels. I never gave it a proper chance first time around. It's quite good.
Was playing: Mr. Nutz for SNES. Hard game, but fun once you're a sharpshooter at throwing nuts.
May play again one day: Okami. 70 hours of gaming bliss.
Waiting to play (feasible): Sly Cooper. Don't have the game, had a PS2 for all this time and never thought of it.
Want to play one day: Red Dead Redemption. That game looks like open-world heaven. Finally, the kind of environment I always wanted to roam around in (Shadow of the Colossus did a good job, but this game's so much more beautiful)


----------



## Minuet (Nov 23, 2010)

Just picked up _BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger_.  I'm slowly working through the story mode, not helped by Hakumen being really hard to beat.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 24, 2010)

im currently playing anything that isnt blocked on the internet......dam detension


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 24, 2010)

Poker Night at the Inventory, WoW and Fantasy Online.

The last one, I play during classes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2010)

I just pre-ordered Natural Selection 2 and I've got access to the beta. It's been out a few days, and it's rather buggy, although it is improving!

I have yet to get in a game where there aren't so damn many connection-related issues, though.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Nov 24, 2010)

Quake


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2010)

MapleStory. Gotta get my Level 90 Pirate Hat before the Big Bang!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 28, 2010)

Siren and Brick on Borderlands.  :>  Still farming gear with my Hunter.  >.>


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

CoH. A lot. Sometimes Dead Space, but I've beat it so many times now it is more just to shoot things than anything else. Also tentacles.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Nov 28, 2010)

Splatterhouse ps3

Got it yesterday and I think i may already be on the last level


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 29, 2010)

Sadly I do not own any consoles whatsoever at this time 8[.

So instead, I get my game on over at these two websites!

http://virtualnes.com

http://virtualgbx.com


Free NES and Gameboy games! Really! Playable in a snap, *snaps fingers* right on the site! And its perfectly legal. They obtain the games themselves either out of their own pockets, or from donations!

Lately I've been in the mood for a lot of pinball/pachinko. I even found a gator-themed pinball game called Revenge of the 'Gator. Yeaaaah!!


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 29, 2010)

Sonic Adventures 1. Holy shit, I saw Cheese fying through the city. WTF, get back here Cheese >:[


----------



## Torinir (Nov 29, 2010)

Poker Night at the Inventory.


----------



## Riley (Nov 29, 2010)

A whole bunch of UT2004, but I'll be getting my main in City of Heroes all situated for the next update over the next week or so.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2010)

After buying the expansions, I've been hammering at Arma 2 again!


----------



## Riley (Nov 29, 2010)

Gibby said:


> After buying the expansions, I've been hammering at Arma 2 again!


 
My computer is incapable of playing Arma, just because it requires a mouse with a scrollwheel.  Why, Logitech, why didn't you put a scrollwheel on this trackball?


----------



## Philote (Nov 29, 2010)

borderlands for like the 5th time


----------



## CaptainNico (Nov 29, 2010)

I just started playing Animal Crossing: Wild World again. I'm piled in weeds, cockroaches, and debt. The horror.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 29, 2010)

CaptainNico said:


> I just started playing Animal Crossing: Wild World again. I'm piled in weeds, cockroaches, and debt. The horror.



That's why I gave up on those games. Don't forget everyone will now hate you forever and leave


----------



## lukewarner101 (Dec 1, 2010)

World of Tanks Beta, and restarted to play Hero's of Might and Magic 2.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2010)

Minecraft currently...why is this game so addicting? 

Awaiting the release of Cata.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm playing "Watch the hard drive slowly format"


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 1, 2010)

Pokemon Black. It is pretty okay.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 1, 2010)

Divinity 2:  The Dragon Knight Saga.  It's ok.  The controls are still a little floaty.  They polished the graphics up a little since the last game.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm playing "Watch the hard drive slowly format"


 
I love that game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm.... I'm thinking of getting the latest expansion for ArmA 2 (Private Military Company) is there anybody around here who has it? If so, is it worth the moneys?


----------



## Riley (Dec 1, 2010)

I was planning on playing KoTOR, since I got it for $2.50 on the last day of the Thanksgiving Steam sale, but then Issue 19 of City of Heroes came out.  Off to get some Incarnate Shards, I suppose.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Dec 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm playing "Watch the hard drive slowly format"


 
That's my favorite game! What's your highest score? :V


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 1, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> That's my favorite game! What's your highest score? :V


 
Oh I stopped playing that game now, it was boring. Now I'm playing "Guess how long Windows will predict this copying procedure will take"

It's pretty difficult with it changing all the time like that. Sometimes it gives up completely.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm playing Golden Sun: Dark Dawn. c:

SUCK IT, BITCHES.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Dec 3, 2010)

Got DiRT 2 during the Steam sale. It's a lot better than what I remembered it to be. 
Some SupCom 2 skirmishes on the side as well. 

I would get GT5, but console games are so expensive.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 3, 2010)

I LOST MY RUNE FACTORY SAAAVE cry cry cry

so now I have to either start over, play Golden Sun or Play SMT: Strange Journey. Haven't decided.


----------



## HyperZero (Dec 3, 2010)

I've given up on modern vidya gaems, so I've been stickin to Street Fighter 3 Third Strike, Guilty Gear, KoF, and the like. I've been on a fighting game kick for like the last 6 months.

I've also been playing RE 2 a bit, and wanna get my hands on all the old school REs, like up to zero.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2010)

HyperZero said:


> I've given up on modern vidya gaems, so I've been stickin to Street Fighter 3 Third Strike, Guilty Gear, KoF, and the like. I've been on a fighting game kick for like the last 6 months.
> 
> I've also been playing RE 2 a bit, and wanna get my hands on all the old school REs, like up to zero.


 
That reminds me. I think I may see about getting my hands on a PS1 and fuckloads of old games. Of course, I could use an emulator but mine keeps shitting up mid-game.


----------



## Rei720 (Dec 3, 2010)

Megaman ZX... trying to beat it again on HARD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 3, 2010)

Gibby said:


> That reminds me. I think I may see about getting my hands on a PS1 and fuckloads of old games. Of course, I could use an emulator but mine keeps shitting up mid-game.


 
I need to check if my medal of honor still works on my PS1
I loved that game.

Maybe my crash bandicoot racing still works

also played touhou, bad company 2 and minecraft today


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Team Fortress 2, switching around to Day of Defeat, prehaps some Unreal Tournament....hmmm


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 3, 2010)

HyperZero said:


> old school REs, like up to zero.




PSN has 1-3


----------



## Willow (Dec 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> touhou


 I've been meaning to download the driver so I can play this, but I'm lazy. 

Been stuck on Week 1, Day 7 of TWEWY for the last week almost because Higashizawa is a bitch.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Drink the beer. Also, Rez.


----------



## Riley (Dec 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> I've been meaning to download the driver so I can play this, but I'm lazy.
> 
> Been stuck on Week 1, Day 7 of TWEWY for the last week almost because Higashizawa is a bitch.



TIME FOR A TASTE TEST.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Still playing Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## Pine (Dec 3, 2010)

ever since I got Borderlands on Steam's Black Friday sale, I couldn't get enough of it


----------



## Dragsooth (Dec 3, 2010)

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion on PS3

I finally hit level 103 and boosted my magicka to 3400... too much time on my hands x.x


----------



## Willow (Dec 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> TIME FOR A TASTE TEST.


He's got like, the pimp slap of Jesus or something. D':


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 3, 2010)

Finished Fallout NV was thinking of going back and playing again only going with other faction.
Fable 3 I finished as good need to play as evil and trying to finish the force unleased 2.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Finished Fallout NV was thinking of going back and playing again only going with other faction.
> Fable 3 I finished as good need to play as evil and trying to finish the force unleased 2.


 
I completed New Vegas too 
Just to let you know theres 4 different endings D:
but i loved the game


----------



## Chilla (Dec 4, 2010)

AGE OF EMPIRES II DDD


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

Chilla said:


> AGE OF EMPIRES II DDD


 
Age of Kings??


----------



## HughUG (Dec 4, 2010)

Red dead Redemption!! (Y) ps3 <3 haha im addicted to the game mannn


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone here currently playin on steam, Could do with some more furry friends on my friends list ><


----------



## Chilla (Dec 4, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Age of Kings??


 
whatever the exp version is!   !!castle blood arena!! HERO! on GameRanger, its heaps fun.
 unless you are the goths. useless basterds.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

Chilla said:


> whatever the exp version is!   !!castle blood arena!! HERO! on GameRanger, its heaps fun.
> unless you are the goths. useless basterds.



heheheh


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Dec 4, 2010)

Some of my old PS1 games (Spyro 2, Digimon world 2, Oddworld: Abe's exodus), as well as beating Final Fantasy XII and Fatal Frame 2 again. =p


----------



## Willow (Dec 4, 2010)

I think I should play KH2 for a while today. I've been meaning to do that for some time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 4, 2010)

Willow said:


> I think I should play KH2 for a while today. I've been meaning to do that for some time.


 What is KH again?

I was just playing some just cause 2, but I find a lack of good games to enjoy currently.
I need to play the "eat a lot" game, brb


----------



## SirRob (Dec 4, 2010)

MapleStory still... I -may- have redeveloped my obsession. Right now I'm selling my life savings of scrolls to get a Doomsday Staff. Since I love the design of it, it'll probably be my endgame weapon.


----------



## CaptainNico (Dec 5, 2010)

Playing a full playthrough of A Link to the Past for the first time this millennium. Enjoying it more than OoT, ha. But... I'm lost.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 6, 2010)

I fell into Minecraft.

...Shit, there goes my social life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I fell into Minecraft.
> 
> ...Shit, there goes my social life.



It can do that.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2010)

Why has no-one here found the unlimited joys of Cortex Command!? It's so satisfying and the easiest game to mod that I've ever seen. You feel like the designer of Borderlands when you realise you've made 23 unique guns in a couple of hours. 

http://www.datarealms.com/games.php

The company gave up on it but it's so sandbox that you can DIY it. Just crack the game.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 6, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Why has no-one here found the unlimited joys of Cortex Command!? It's so satisfying and the easiest game to mod that I've ever seen. You feel like the designer of Borderlands when you realise you've made 23 unique guns in a couple of hours.
> 
> http://www.datarealms.com/games.php
> 
> The company gave up on it but it's so sandbox that you can DIY it. Just crack the game.


 
I make quality sprites for it.

Then I realized I can't code.

Yikes.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2010)

We should totally team up - my artistic skills are risible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I fell into Minecraft.
> 
> ...Shit, there goes my social life.


 
I've bought minecraft and I've only played it a couple of times. I know what you can actually do in it, but it doesn't entertain me too much...


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 6, 2010)

Waiting on getting my xbox fixed so I can get back to Halo: Reach.

Oh, and Cata tonight = D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 6, 2010)

Heh, after a few hours of playing Minecraft, it actually isn't fun anymore.  Back to WoW.


----------



## Taffer (Dec 6, 2010)

Thief 2X: Shadows of the Metal age.


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm playing lots of League of Legends - I'm late to this convo so hit me up or add me to your friends lists I know there are more that play but... 47 pages.

user name: Wingedflurry

Also playing Fallout new Vegas but that game makes me feel lonely :|


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2010)

Doom 2


----------



## //// (Dec 8, 2010)

Legend of Mana and i'm loving the hell out of it


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 8, 2010)

//// said:


> Legend of Mana and i'm loving the hell out of it


 
Your name offends my vocal chords :v


----------



## Quentsz (Dec 8, 2010)

Team fortress 2...
... I'm still cool, right?


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 8, 2010)

Dynasty Warriors Online bitches :3


----------



## StriderAuerion (Dec 8, 2010)

At this second, Streets of Rage 2.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins.  \:3/  Getting new armors is fun.


----------



## Arcazial (Dec 9, 2010)

Borderlands! Currently, the only game that piques my interest...That I own, and I own a modded Wii and regular modded Xbox. Sadly, I don't have Live, so I am just running the story, second playthrough already (third time beating the game!) and dealing with crappy items because nothing good drops in single player.

I did have Live for a weekend, and I noticed that just playing in a Live game, even without anyone, the drops get tons better.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 9, 2010)

... alpha centauri. D:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2010)

Just got done with a second round of Dragon Age: Origins (see you next year DA). I've got Majora's Mask to finish up for the fourth time and I presently don't have a new title on the horizon I plan to play through next.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2010)

I have just completed the story in Sly 1 and also completed the Thievius Raccoonus. Now for the timed thingy.
Also started Sly 2: Band of Thieves.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 10, 2010)

Revenge of Shinobi

Yeah


----------



## Angelus-Mortis (Dec 11, 2010)

Professor Layton und die Verlorene Zukunft (the Unwound Future. Yes, I am playing it in German.)

Actually, I just beat it, but I'm going back to finish all the puzzles and unlock the bonuses. Awesome game, really, and I think it's the best of the three I've already played. Best video game ending I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2010)

Angelus-Mortis said:


> Professor Layton und die Verlorene Zukunft (the Unwound Future. Yes, I am playing it in German.)
> 
> Actually, I just beat it, but I'm going back to finish all the puzzles and unlock the bonuses. Awesome game, really, and I think it's the best of the three I've already played. Best video game ending I've seen in a long time.


 I thought about picking up the Professor Layton series. 

I've only ever heard good things about it.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 11, 2010)

Elona Shooter.

I donno, i think it's fun.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2010)

Heeee... Obsession can't describe my attachment to MapleStory now... it's like water. No! It's like oxygen!!

...

AHHHHHH *Closes out of FAF and continues to play MapleStory*


----------



## Angelus-Mortis (Dec 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I thought about picking up the Professor Layton series.
> 
> I've only ever heard good things about it.


 
Oh, it is good. And fun if you like solving (math) puzzles.

I heard they were making a movie of it too, and there's going to be this 3DS game that features Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Ikaruga, bitches~


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2011)

So I got a PSP for Christmas and I've been playing mostly Persona 3 and Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep. 

And I bought the first Professor Layton and beat it already. Go me.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 5, 2011)

Willow said:


> So I got a PSP for Christmas and I've been playing mostly Persona 3 and Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep.
> 
> And I bought the first Professor Layton and beat it already. Go me.


 


My lil bro got one for X-mas, and we're playin the SHIT out of DISSIDIA


I pulled out my old copy of "Harry Potter & the Sorcerer's Stone" for GBC :>


----------



## Folgrimeo (Jan 6, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have just completed the story in Sly 1 and also completed the Thievius Raccoonus. Now for the timed thingy.
> Also started Sly 2: Band of Thieves.


 
Hey, same here! Finished Sly 1 about a week ago, recently started Sly 2. Did you buy the games for a cheap discount too? I can't think of a greater opportunity to finally see what all the fuss about Sly was about. And... while Sly's not making me break out in furry swoon-bumps, it is a pretty enjoyable game and a good followup to their previous game Rocket: Robot on Wheels.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Gay Tony


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 6, 2011)

After I shower I'm gonna boot up Mass Effect and try and finish that today.


----------



## Larian Darrow (Jan 6, 2011)

Eve Online, there's always more rocks to kill....


----------



## Trance (Jan 6, 2011)

Forza Motorsport 3.

I don't play the same kinds of games as anyone I know.


----------



## Saintversa (Jan 6, 2011)

fallout new vegas: dead money add-on.. pretty fun i must say


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 6, 2011)

Medal of Honor. better than black ops by like x100 though i was disappointed by how short the single-player was.


----------



## Riley (Jan 6, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> Medal of Honor. better than black ops by like x100 though i was disappointed by how short the single-player was.


 
I really didn't like the new MoH.  I didn't get a chance to play the multiplayer since it was my dad's copy and it was already registered to his account, but the single player was just boring, badly written, and nothing special at all.  But my biggest complaint is that ever character was exactly the same scowling, black-haired guy with beard stubble.  Every single one.  Seriously, there was only like 1 character model.  It really seemed like they just threw the whole thing together in a weekend.

I'm back to playing Starcraft 2 and UT2004, myself.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

beyond good and evil is just good
i'm not sure whether to feel disappointed or not


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2011)

Darksiders

Aside from the occasional crash it's pretty entertaining


----------



## Clint Webber (Jan 6, 2011)

Playing an mmo called Soul of the Ultimate Nation. The graphics are VERY pretty for a free game, but I suspect it'll get boring very fast...;_;
Need to redownload Granado Espada though, I love that game. It also has some sexy graphics (for a free game lolol).


----------



## Muat (Jan 6, 2011)

World of Warcraft.

I haven't much more to say. Just having fun with my Tauren warrior like always.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2011)

WoW, more recently... Haven't touched my xbox in awhile lol


----------



## TerranceJones (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I'm playing Minecraft at the moment... I was hoping to find a furry server or something... XD


----------



## Braux (Jan 7, 2011)

TerranceJones said:


> Oh, I'm playing Minecraft at the moment... I was hoping to find a furry server or something... XD



Hey! I just got that game!  could you suggest some good servers to me?


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

TerranceJones said:


> Oh, I'm playing Minecraft at the moment... I was hoping to find a furry server or something... XD


 why do you need a furry server?
are you unable to do anything without the virtual company of other furries? :-?


----------



## JetTail (Jan 7, 2011)

playing metal gear solid: the twin snakes


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 7, 2011)

Hugo 1, 2, and 3. GO GO RIDICULOUSLY OBSOLETE GAMES.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 7, 2011)

Bioshock and I'll be glad once I've completed this shitty series.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 7, 2011)

One Paragraph Review of Yakuza 3 

I playing Yakuza 3 right now and it must be involving beat-them-up I have ever played. In it is a bad game but there are a lot of cut scenes that suck up some of the gameplay. The good thing the cut scenes do not get to level of Metal Gear Soiled equality.  The fighting in the game is bad ass as hell! You take out a lot of the gangâ€™s members with anything you can find on the street bash the live day lights out of the guys, blood and all. At some point thought, I started wondering to myself would these guys back off when they see me. I mean in real world logic, should word about a guy who beat up about one hundred plus gang members single handed.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV,V,VI GBA; Chrono Trigger and Seiken Densetsu 3 SNES; all on my [cough]modded[/cough] Wii


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 7, 2011)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn on the DS Lite.

After all these years.
All these long, _fucking _years.

The opening theme is exactly the same. ;^; <3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 and 3... (SNES versions)


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

system shock 2 is kind of amazing
too hard though


----------



## Waffles (Jan 7, 2011)

Dragon Quest 9.
EVERYONE LOOKS LIKE GOKU.


----------



## IngramFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep. The Disney characters are losing their interest, but the original ones are awesome as hell!


----------



## CaptainNico (Jan 8, 2011)

Started my billionth playthrough of Final Fantasy V today. GBA version of course. I'm gonna use random jobs like chemist, bard, and geomancer and see how that goes.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jan 8, 2011)

Braux said:


> Hey! I just got that game!  could you suggest some good servers to me?


 
http://minerealm.com/ I play on this server... XD I don't really play online games with other furries, so I was curious as to what it was like... XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2011)

Star Wars Battlefront 2


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 8, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Star Wars Battlefront 2


 
Woah. I thought I was the only one who still played that.



Waffles said:


> Dragon Quest 9.
> EVERYONE LOOKS LIKE GOKU.



Same artist, bro.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2011)

Just Cause 2. Of the 20 or so games that I got during the Steam holiday sale, this has been the one that's stolen all my time. Again and again I keep coming back to it @-@


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Just Cause 2. Of the 20 or so games that I got during the Steam holiday sale, this has been the one that's stolen all my time. Again and again I keep coming back to it @-@



My bro has that. I borrowed it from him for a little while and spent half an hour attaching soldiers to ceilings X3


----------



## ZephyrtheDragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, Just Cause 2 is one game that i could play for hours on end, other than Minecraft


----------



## Ames (Jan 10, 2011)

Jared said:


> My bro has that. I borrowed it from him for a little while and spent half an hour attaching soldiers to ceilings X3


 
Thing bigger.

Try stringing a tank to a cargo plane.  A jeep to a windmill.  Etc.

I once made a fucking flail from hell by stringing an armored car to a cargo helicopter.  Pants were shat.  Bet those puny attack choppers weren't betting on getting slammed in the face by a fucking car.


----------



## Love! (Jan 10, 2011)

what is a man?
a miserable little pile of secrets
or a cesspit of hatred and lies?
i say the former


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Thing bigger.
> 
> Try stringing a tank to a cargo plane.  A jeep to a windmill.  Etc.
> 
> I once made a fucking flail from hell by stringing an armored car to a cargo helicopter.  Pants were shat.  Bet those puny attack choppers weren't betting on getting slammed in the face by a fucking car.



This ^

Just cause is so damn awesome in that way.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 12, 2011)

Half-life. Bought the collecter's edition on steam.

My god what are you doing?! We're all DOOOOOMED!!!!


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Jan 13, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 over alterIWnet, Black Ops on PS3, and of course, I'm always playing/developing stuff for Doom.


----------



## Love! (Jan 13, 2011)

got bored with castlevania so i picked up where i left off in beyond good and evil


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 13, 2011)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (DS): A great RPG that happens to have furries in it.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 14, 2011)

Castlevania Order of Ecclesia (97% through)
Reach


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Castlevania Order of Ecclesia (97% through)


but did you get all the boss medals?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Lightcycles.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> but did you get all the boss medals?



Lol, no. I was already half way through the game when I found out there was such a thing. I have to play it again.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 14, 2011)

Pro Evolution Soccer 6.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 14, 2011)

Dragon's Lair Trilogy for the Wii.


----------



## Niro_Lombax (Jan 15, 2011)

Currently Vampire: The Masquerade on PC

Also playing through Bioshock 2.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2011)

Gee I figured my interest in MapleStory would've fizzled out by now, but nope! Also playing Donkey Kong Country Returns here and there.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 15, 2011)

Suezotiger said:


> Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (DS): A great RPG that happens to have furries in it.


Like the Garoh werewolves in Lost Age? The were-kid was adorable.
I've been playing Final Fantasy V Advance. That also contains non-evil werewolves. ^^
 Before that I was playing VI and was able to kill Kaiser/Czar Dragon.


----------



## Querk (Jan 16, 2011)

I got pretty much every game in the Ratchet & Clank series and Metal Gear Solid 4 for christmas, so I'm playing 32-man TF2 instead.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Thing bigger.
> 
> Try stringing a tank to a cargo plane.  A jeep to a windmill.  Etc.
> 
> I once made a fucking flail from hell by stringing an armored car to a cargo helicopter.  Pants were shat.  Bet those puny attack choppers weren't betting on getting slammed in the face by a fucking car.


I borrowed this from a friend. Fun, but it had too many flaws for me to want to buy it. But seeing this, I think I was doing it wrong.

I'm training to take on the Elite Four in Pokemon Pearl right now. Should be ready soon...


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 16, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country returns and Kingdom Hearts ReCoded.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 16, 2011)

Was playing Kirby's Dreamland.
Bought Mega Man: Dr. Wily's revenge.
Got a refund on Mortal Kombat 2.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins on 360 :V


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

fallout: new vegas
i am terrible at finishing things i start



Niro_Lombax said:


> Currently Vampire: The Masquerade on PC


oooh! which one?
bloodlines was awesome but redemption was terribly dull



> Also playing through Bioshock 2.


 ewww


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Like the Garoh werewolves in Lost Age? The were-kid was adorable.


Nah, it's even more furry. And they get a lot of exposure, too.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

I've started playing Starcraft 2 again.

Still too chicken to play against humans, so I'm just going through the campaign and practicing on AI. :X


----------



## Querk (Jan 16, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> I've started playing Starcraft 2 again.
> 
> Still too chicken to play against humans, so I'm just going through the campaign and practicing on AI. :X


That's what I've been doing for like, ever. The only time I play against people is when it's with a friend or when we're 2v2ing. I stick to cannon rushing the AI on hard mode or playing custom games. I'm pretty sure it's the exact opposite of how the game was intended to be played.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 16, 2011)

Mass Effect 2. I got to the third disk of Final Fantasy 13 and stopped playing for some reason...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> I got to the third disk of Final Fantasy 13 and stopped playing for some reason...


 
ha! me too 
dont worry, thats normal. everyone i know who played the game either stopped once they were on disc 3 or they were close to stopping because the game sucks so hard.

im currently playing borderlands, new, vegas, GTA IV complete pack, super meat boy, final fantasy IX, little big planet, dynasty warriors gundam 2... i think thats about it^^


----------



## Commander-Worthless (Jan 16, 2011)

...Mario Party 2. xD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 16, 2011)

I got Dungeon Siege : Throne of Agony, Torchlight & Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition for Christmas.  Started Dungeon Siege but it keeps on randomly crashing, so I'm hesitating between Torchlight, Dragon Age, Minecraft & WoW.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 16, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> ha! me too
> dont worry, thats normal. everyone i know who played the game either stopped once they were on disc 3 or they were close to stopping because the game sucks so hard.


 Is this caused by a bug or loss of interest? Anyway my friend got to Disk 3 Ch. 11 where it finally gets fun. What was Square thinking with this game?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 16, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is this caused by a bug or loss of interest? Anyway my friend got to Disk 3 Ch. 11 where it finally gets fun. What was Square thinking with this game?


 
No clue, but it got so long and repetitive I decided to take a break from playing it. Never got back around to playing it, and I can't say I really care to...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood online.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Fuckloads of TF2 and Mass effect 2 every once in a while. 

D: I got like 50$ of games this last sale on steam, and I haven't been able to tear myself away from team fortress to play half of em.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jan 17, 2011)

A indie rpg game on the xbox.
Cthulhu Saves the World.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 17, 2011)

Playing Katamari, Morrowind, and L4D2.
Have just finished playing Silent Hill 3
Waiting for time to play FFX, and GTA 3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 17, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Fuckloads of TF2 and Mass effect 2 every once in a while.
> 
> D: I got like 50$ of games this last sale on steam, and I haven't been able to tear myself away from team fortress to play half of em.


 
I feel your pain, I can't get myself to stop Minecraft to try out my new games.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 17, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Morrowind)


 
Outlander...


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 17, 2011)

Sims 3. Yay for virtual gay couples!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2011)

Playing through Mass Effect again.

Because I can.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2011)

Planning to redo IV, maybe Mass Effect 2.
Then a lot of minecraft, a lot of BO and if I have spare time, unreal tournament 3.

Unreal Tournament 3 is the thing, can't wait for a hopefully upcoming 4.


----------



## Willow (Jan 17, 2011)

I should be playing Silent Hill 2 right now.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 17, 2011)

Etrian Odyssey 3
It's like each floor is:
"Hi newfloor, what's u- OH GOD I'M DYINGGGG"
So you have to back to the old floor and grind
why :V


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 17, 2011)

Currently grinding myself retarded in WoW and playing New Vegas and MGS4 when I'm not getting my ass kicked in Northrend.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2011)

Unreal Development Kit...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 17, 2011)

Pokemon Crystal... Chikorita's so underrated. :<


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't get myself off my PC. It's Just TF2 and Killing Floor. I can't stop, regardless of how horrible the teams usually are. Lol


----------



## Shouden (Jan 18, 2011)

GT5 still and ME2 starting tomorrow.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 18, 2011)

Galaxy Fight: Universal Warrirors,  game can be a bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 18, 2011)

Silent Hill, start of the series up.

Oh god, I hear something. NO. NO. NO. FETAL POSITION TIME.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 19, 2011)

RCT3 Deluxe


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins at day, Minecraft at evening.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going through Fallout 3, again, but this time with all DLC.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy Nine, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite, and Spyro: year of the Dragon.


----------



## cad (Jan 19, 2011)

Just recently I played Wario Land 3. Aiming to complete it 100%, then I think I'm going to write a review of it.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 19, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 20, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Just recently I played Wario Land 3. Aiming to complete it 100%, then I think I'm going to write a review of it.


 
Having not played the Wario Land on Virtual Boy, I can't be sure when I say the third one's the best of them all.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

Nintendo should do a remake of the Wario Land on the Virtual Boy to the 3DS. I'd love to see how the game is.
Oh, and Wario land 3 is absolutely fantastic. How is Wario Land 2 and 4, btw? I haven't played those games and am planning to get them.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

a 50% minecraft 49% starcraft 1% justcause 2 dieat that is doing wonders for my thighs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 20, 2011)

I want to play Space Empires V or Star Ruler but I lack the motivation to turn the damn game on. But if someone asks me onto Killing Floor, I'd say yes. ._. damnit.


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried playing Silent Hill 2 today, but I fell asleep. >.>

The beginning is so boring. All you do is run around and beat up bloody, walking meat sacks.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm probably gonna get back to playing Castlevania: Circle of the Moon, need to finish up my second run on it (Magician Mode)


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm playing, "Look at the FA front page while eating and try not to choke from laughter or vomit"


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm playing, "Look at the FA front page while eating and try not to choke from laughter or vomit"


 
What's your highest score so far?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Sig related.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 21, 2011)

Soul Calibur IV.  Trying to get my stuff back since getting this other Xbox.  I need more golds.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 21, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Nintendo should do a remake of the Wario Land on the Virtual Boy to the 3DS. I'd love to see how the game is.
> Oh, and Wario land 3 is absolutely fantastic. How is Wario Land 2 and 4, btw? I haven't played those games and am planning to get them.


 
Wario Land 2 is your usual Mario Land, but with Wario & a few modifications upgrade-wise.  As for Wario Land 4, I found it way too easy & child-oriented, but it's pretty good nonetheless.  Overall, I'd say they're both worth getting, but Wario Land 3 is by far the best of the four, the first one being the second best, and the fourth the third.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 21, 2011)

MGS4


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 21, 2011)

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd.
I've been playing it since Christmas and have no reason to stop yet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually got the motivation to play Space Empires V, now... The new problem is getting me _away_ from it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 29, 2011)

Genesis version of Brutal: Paws of Fury, trying to overlook the fact, ALL CHARACTERS(Even the girl) have the same voice clips


----------



## Jw (Jan 29, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 on the PS3. It is consuming my life right now. And I didn't even know I liked sci-fi stuff that much.


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

Once my cousin finishes it, I'll be playing Dead Space 2.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 29, 2011)

Willow said:


> Once my cousin finishes it, I'll be playing Dead Space 2.


 
Spore, I am trying to hold enough interest in the game to FINALLY get past civilisation and into the space stage. 
I bought Spore on launch day, still hasn't held my interest enough.


----------



## basilic (Jan 31, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Spore, I am trying to hold enough interest in the game to FINALLY get past civilisation and into the space stage.
> I bought Spore on launch day, still hasn't held my interest enough.


 
i've it, i'm at the space stage but my laptop died, then, i did stop to play, at the same time, i didn't really appreciate it XD
now, i continue with Final Fantasy Crisis Core, long time i didn't continue it


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Quake 4.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2011)

I have recently been playing Mount & Blade: Warband. I can't tear myself away from it. ._.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 31, 2011)

I was just playing GTA4 with the car modded like this:

[yt]Drp9o4E7G7U[/yt]


----------



## cad (Jan 31, 2011)

Wario Land 3 progress is now... done. Completed the game 100%. Now if I can find something from the game to use as a avatar... oh, and I plan to write a review about the game. Dunno where the hell I would go about to post it, though.
Oh, and played Metroid Prime abit more, aswell. I'm at the point where you get the Phazon Suit. And I FUCKING HATE THOSE GODDAMN FISSION METROIDS! 
JEEZ!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2011)

Gargoyle's Quest. This game is brutal.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2011)

_PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky_:  Been playing it for about a month, and just recently finished the main story arc.  The story got real interesting near the end -- I'd heard the ending might be something of a tear jerker.  Damn, I think I got really attached to my character in the process, because I almost had to get some tissues.  The final-boss music was beautiful, too, in a "thanks in advance for playing because this is the end of the story" sort of way.


----------



## cad (Feb 1, 2011)

MediEvil: Resurrection. I got it on my birthday(I think? Maybe it was Christmas... whatever) and decided to play it today.
I was utterly dissapointed.
If you ever were a fan of MediEvil, do yourself a favour and stay the hell away from that game. It's a mediocre piece of shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2011)

Pokemon FireRed. Current team is Jolteon (Spike), Clefable (Unbirth), Venasaur (Gin), Nidoking (Rape), Fearow (Sadist), and Arcanine(Gore). Just using pokemon I normally wouldn't.

Clefable has yet to faint even once. It's scarily powerful.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 1, 2011)

I went and picked up my copy of Pokemon Heartgold and finally beat Red for the second time(with a team of lvl. 50-60s I might add). Now to train this Charmander oak gave me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Spore, I am trying to hold enough interest in the game to FINALLY get past civilisation and into the space stage.
> I bought Spore on launch day, still hasn't held my interest enough.


 
I was so damn hyped for that game, and it disappointed me a lot. A _lot._

Just got Men of War. It's a flippin' brilliant WW2 strategy game that requires you to use real-world tactics. Stuff like tanking is also very realistic compared to other games, instead of things like Company of Heroes when tanks just have giant healthbars. Check MoW out if you like strategy or WW2 games.


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 1, 2011)

CS:S still, I admin for a community in that game.


----------



## xiath (Feb 1, 2011)

My gaming life has been consumed by Minecraft lately.  It's so simple, but so much fun.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 1, 2011)

Played 5 minutes of Jericho and quit. God that game is terrible.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Pokemon FireRed. Current team is Jolteon (Spike), Clefable (Unbirth), Venasaur (Gin), Nidoking (Rape), Fearow (Sadist), and Arcanine(Gore). Just using pokemon I normally wouldn't.


That reminds me that I still have to finish challenging the Elite Four in HeartGold.  Team consists primarily of Typhlosion, Lanturn, Espeon (armed with Bite), Noctowl, leaving two spots to swap in and out other members to train.  I made it through three of the Elite Four on my first run.  

Lanturn has always been awesome for being able to Spark any water pokemon he Surfs into.  I caught Entei and Raikou with Ultra Balls, and after four attempts finally captured Ho-oh in a Timer Ball.  Yup, still have the Master Ball in hand.  Too Awesome To Use.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm alternating between Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.
I have OOT for the Gamecube, but I found a rom of the original, unaltered version with the original Fire Temple music and Islamic moon symbols.
So, hooray for lack of stupid censorship.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

Been rocking out Dead space 2, Mass effect, and Halo reach


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> I went and picked up my copy of Pokemon Heartgold and finally beat Red for the second time(with a team of lvl. 50-60s I might add). Now to train this Charmander oak gave me.


 I just realized how much of a dick I am playing with Venasaur. Leech seed + leftovers + giga drain XD


----------



## cad (Feb 2, 2011)

Rented Metroid Prime 2. Played it a bit. Loved it. Am going to get my hands on it ASAP.


----------



## Takoto (Feb 2, 2011)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift.

I will never stop playing this :v


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 2, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption. Best game everrrr T_T <3 Rockstar Games in my freaking heart, I can't wait for LA Noire.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2011)

I have resumed my ridiculous unnecessary training in Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness. I will now train everyone to level 50 before attempting to take on the Sith midget final boss again. Maybe I can do it without maxing out the timer.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 2, 2011)

I got some work I'm plowing through right now, so I've had to put some games on hold.
_
Games I'm Waiting to Play:_
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X2
Clive Barker's Jericho
Silent Hill 4
_
Games I'm Wanting to Play: _
[video=youtube;sm76mX7AwOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm76mX7AwOo[/video]
The 3rd Birthday
Tron
TES: Skyrim

_Games I'm Already Playing:_
Katamari Damacy
TES: Morrowind
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Seon (Feb 2, 2011)

SSFIV

AND ARCANA HEART THREE~

Game is so shiney I have to wear shades to play it.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 3, 2011)

Agh, I spent today playing ... YouTube vids?  Wow, time flies when you're watching fun.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 3, 2011)

Zelda: Oracle of Seasons... again...
At the end of the Sword and Shield Maze... >_<


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 3, 2011)

Metal Slug, all the arcade versions, trying to beat my own scores right now.

That and Castlevania: Circle of the Moon, finally got done with Magician mode (Found out how to summon at the last minute FFFF-) and now I'm doing Fighter mode.


----------



## Fruit (Feb 3, 2011)

Went out and bought the first dead space cause I didn't have money to buy the second :/
Its still loads of fun, but goddamn that game is LOUD. I have a headset, and the amount of ambient noises and creaking is astounding.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 4, 2011)

Zelda Oracle of Ages... Just beat Seasons. :3


----------



## Ames (Feb 4, 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 mostly atm.

It's so fucking satisfying grinding people up into hamburger and blowing up tanks with only my repair drill.

Repair drilling > knifing.  It's ultimate humiliation when you get killed on the battlefield by some maniac with a power tool.  That and defibrillators.


----------



## Pine (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm getting into Black Ops. TDM has been pretty fun so far. I like Nuke Town 
I also like messing around with the Theater feature. I just made a video where I stuck a guy in the face with a random Syntax throw.
It still doesn't seem as good as some other FPS games, but it will probably get more interesting when I unlock more stuff.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 4, 2011)

Over 100 hours of Dragon Age Origins & I still haven't completed the game.  Thing is, I plan to make another character after I'm done.

If there's a word for this game, it's Perfection.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 4, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Over 100 hours of Dragon Age Origins & I still haven't completed the game.  Thing is, I plan to make another character after I'm done.
> 
> If there's a word for this game, it's Perfection.


 
Does that include the Awakenings expansion and added DLC? Cause I've played through did everything you could do (vanilla DA) and finished the game in about 50 hours. Are you playing on a harder difficulty?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 4, 2011)

Due to me being a fucking spastic the last few weeks I've been bouncing between World of Tanks, Navyfield, Fallout: New Vegas and Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 4, 2011)

Re-beating Majora's Mask on emu (even though I have it for GC too :3c) with cheats on, exploring places I shouldn't be in normal gameplay.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Dynamite Headdy. I'll finish it someday.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 5, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Does that include the Awakenings expansion and added DLC? Cause I've played through did everything you could do (vanilla DA) and finished the game in about 50 hours. Are you playing on a harder difficulty?


 
Nah, I just lag real bad.  That and I like to take my time and speak to everybody, explore every bit, etc.  Also, I've finally completed the game in 111 hours, yay!



~secret~ said:


> Dynamite Headdy. I'll finish it someday.


 
That game is so freaking awesome.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 5, 2011)

I REALLY wanna complete Mass Effect 2 again, but I need to beat Dead Space.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 5, 2011)

The usual, Dead Rising 2 on PS3 and Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> That game is so freaking awesome.


 
*brofist*

Have you ever beaten it? I've been trying on and off since I was 7.


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 5, 2011)

> I like Nuke Town



*Yay Nuke Town is the shit!*


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Re-beating Majora's Mask on emu (even though I have it for GC too :3c) with cheats on, exploring places I shouldn't be in normal gameplay.


 
I prefer Ocarina of Time myself, but Majora's Mask was cool.


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 5, 2011)

I just beat Dead space 2, now I'm working on Dead rising 2 & Castlvania Lords of Shadow.


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

infinite undiscovery, diablo 2, and some good ol gunbound


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Raging over Oracle of Ages, I HATE having to do mini-games for keys items... >_<


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Raging over Oracle of Ages, I HATE having to do mini-games for keys items... >_<


 
That fucking Goron dance...

I am so happy I learned music later in life.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> That fucking Goron dance...
> 
> I am so happy I learned music later in life.


 
Learning music early in life is actually proven to exponentially increase musical ability later on. I started learning music when I was a wee little thing, perhaps 7 or 8, and now I am probably more musically inclined than I ought to be.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Learning music early in life is actually proven to exponentially increase musical ability later on. I started learning music when I was a wee little thing, perhaps 7 or 8, and now I am probably more musically inclined than I ought to be.


 
I sucked at music. Failed every musical aptitude test I ever sat.

Now, I rock quite hard if I do say so myself.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> That fucking Goron dance...
> 
> I am so happy I learned music later in life.


 I forgot where to get the lava juice... I need to give that to the dancy guy and then I can get a key...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2011)

I _want_ to play Metroid Prime, again.
But my Gamecube is still in WV.

FUCK.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I forgot where to get the lava juice... I need to give that to the dancy guy and then I can get a key...


 
Goron Gallery in the past I believe.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Goron Gallery in the past I believe.


 
I am actually playing with your mom right now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Goron Gallery in the past I believe.


 
Doesn't matter, I forgot to save and my emulator crapped out on me... :/

6 HOURS OF WORK!!!


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I am actually playing with your mom right now.


 
Hey.

Stop that.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Doesn't matter, I forgot to save and my emulator crapped out on me... :/
> 
> 6 HOURS OF WORK!!!


 
Oh you unlucky bastard. Get a savestate I guess? :/


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Hey.
> 
> Stop that.
> 
> ...


 
She said it was okay as long as I didn't wake you up. Why are you still awake? Go to bed so we can get down to business.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> She said it was okay as long as I didn't wake you up. Why are you still awake? Go to bed so we can get down to business.


 
Mama Secret don't be playin wit li'l bitches like yo punk ass >:O


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 6, 2011)

The King of the Monsters 2: The Next Thing (Arcade version)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Hey.
> 
> Stop that.
> 
> ...


 Save states are for bitches who can't survive 'til the next check point... I didn't save because I'm so use to these fucking auto save games they've come out with as of late... :/


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Save states are for bitches who can't survive 'til the next check point... I didn't save because I'm so use to these fucking auto save games they've come out with as of late... :/


 
OoA isn't one of those games you can play that often. Once a year is enough.

So... until then?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 6, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Does that include the Awakenings expansion and added DLC? Cause I've played through did everything you could do (vanilla DA) and finished the game in about 50 hours. Are you playing on a harder difficulty?


 
Actually, I've just noticed Steam counts time 2x faster than reality for some reason, so I've really played 111/2 = 55.5 hours.  I've completed all DLC except Awakening yesterday, so I'm doing it today.



~secret~ said:


> *brofist*
> 
> Have you ever beaten it? I've been trying on and off since I was 7.


 
Someone broke into my house and stole my Genesis once.  I remembered the name of the game only last year, so I downloaded the ROM but then it just wasn't as fun anymore.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 6, 2011)

on the main topic:
Medal of Honor. Great game but it has a short single-player. i dont under stand why some people won't play it just because you fight Americans which you do in a lot of FPS multiplayer games. but the multiplayer i find is better than black ops' by far.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> OoA isn't one of those games you can play that often. Once a year is enough.
> 
> So... until then?


 It's a game I haven't beat yet... I beat Seasons as a kid... but I was stuck on the 8th dungeon boss in Ages... :/


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 6, 2011)

I just picked up Etrian Odyssey 3: The Drowning City. I played it for about one day when I got it for Christmas. I never thought a game could be that hard... >.>


----------



## Lukar (Feb 6, 2011)

Dead Space 2, for the PS3. I'm on chapter nine right now, and I'm absolutely loving it. Haven't gotten to play through the first game, and this is basically my first true survival horror game-- all I've played previously were RE4 and RE5, which were good, but not very horror-ish, especially the latter.

I'm also playing through Dead Space: Extraction again, on the PS3 as well. Rented it when it first came out on the Wii, and I loved it, aside from how short it was. I wish I had PS Move, though, because using a DualShock kinda sucks. :c


----------



## Willow (Feb 6, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's a game I haven't beat yet... I beat Seasons as a kid... but I was stuck on the 8th dungeon boss in Ages... :/


 I've had Oracle of Ages since I was like, 8 and never beat it. 

I don't think I ever got Seasons.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 7, 2011)

Zelda Twilight Princess.

I bought a Gamecube, Zelda, and Metroid Prime for around $50 at the used game store today.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 7, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Zelda Twilight Princess.
> 
> I bought a Gamecube, Zelda, and Metroid Prime for around $50 at the used game store today.


 
Good choice.  Now get Windwaker, at the very least.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 7, 2011)

Silent hill Homecoming. I beat it 3 times. 

All the endings i got sucked pretty bad.


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 7, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Zelda Twilight Princess.


 Ahh I loved that game. To bad I don't have a GC anymore.


----------



## cad (Feb 7, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Good choice.  Now get Windwaker, at the very least.


I concur. The Wind Waker is a really good game.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 8, 2011)

Ghost Trick for the DS.  It's not bad.  The animation is really smooth and it has an interesting story.


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 8, 2011)

*Bayonetta*...

It only took me a year to finally start playing it.  >_>;;


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 8, 2011)

Right now I'm play Oblivion for the hundredth time, and I'm thinking of playing Gladius for the hundredth time as well.


----------



## Branch (Feb 8, 2011)

Wind Waker, DS2 and Minecraft interchangeably.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2011)

I spent some time with Demon's Souls last night.  I completed all of the bosses except the final one in the Boletarian Palace and finally managed to get the last few chunks of spiderstone that I needed to upgrade my bow to the max level.  Now I just need a pure bladestone for my spear oh boy~


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2011)

Ty 2  the game is scratched though


----------



## Bando (Feb 12, 2011)

DDR, Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

Last game I played was Doom 2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 12, 2011)

Playing Let's-Wait-Until-February-22th-So-I-Can-Play-Dragon-Age-2's-Beta.


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

Dance Central. I just wish that the game had online multiplayer.....


----------



## cad (Feb 12, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Last game I played was Doom 2.


Same here.
This reminds me, I haven't played any Doom today. Brb, gonna play Doom.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2011)

Golden Sun Dark Dawn and FALLOUT: NEW VEGAS (yesssss.)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to supress myself for ten days without games.
Next game is bulletstorm.


----------



## cad (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man, Bulletstorm sure looks like alot of fun. I'd preorder it, but can't really throw up that kind of money atm.

Also, played Dark7 (a famous set of levels for Doom 2) with ReDoom (enhancement mod for Doom) while listening to an album from Mayhem (no, NOT the black-metal band). That was certainly fun, because the music is plaed externally I can't pause the music while playing, so the music is constantly driving me forward through the game. I even completed Dark7, something I've never done before!


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

Quake. Good ol' fashioned Quake.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 12, 2011)

Not playing it, but I'm watching my boyfriend play Brutal Legend and telling him certain shit he's missing.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dead Space 2


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 13, 2011)

Victoria II.

_Rule Britannia!
Britannia rule the waves!
Britons, never, never, never,
Shall be slaves!_


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

Crysis II Early Alpha Leak (Check rapidshare)
Black Ops
Brawl
Reach


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just finishing up some sidequests in Deadly Premonition, but now I've lent it to my aunt without telling her anything about it. This can only end well. :3

Also playing through Mass Effect again because it didn't tell me I couldn't go back after a certain point of the story to do sidequests. Mass Effect is really short and a bit of a let down when you go straight into the story and attempt to leave side missions until later, like I always do. That's saying nothing of the RPG balancing issues I experienced in general. :c


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 13, 2011)

I just bought Magicka on steam today.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 13, 2011)

...Stepmania, I still have a soft spot for it.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 14, 2011)

My piano. Video games bore me as of late. No ideal why.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

I Play supreme commander 2
Fallout series
Metro 2033
assassins creed 2( Why cant the brotherhood PC version be already out!!)
Dead Space 2
Cant wait for Crysis 2 and Portal 2


----------



## ShayneBear (Feb 14, 2011)

waiting for the Perfect World expansion to launch, 'til then, I've downloaded Fable: the Lost Chapters (PC version). lame, I know XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## chompskey (Feb 16, 2011)

ShayneBear said:


> waiting for the Perfect World expansion to launch, 'til then, I've downloaded Fable: the Lost Chapters (PC version). lame, I know XD


 Eegh me too, about Prefect World. Hoping I'll stop liking it soon, I feel lame, lol.

And just finished Red Dead Redemption, replaying The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap. I love that game so much.


----------



## Ula (Feb 16, 2011)

Starcraft 2, WoW private server, and Pokemon heartgold :3


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

Super Smash Bros.
Project: M


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 16, 2011)

childrens cardgames online


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

Arkham: Batman combats dastardly escapees, frees guards, hunts inmates; Joker keeps laughing.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 17, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, without any multiplayer. Screw you Microsoft. >:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Suck on the last level on SMB2... so I'm playing Pokemon Red Rescue Team...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got Dragon quest VI for DS  should hold me over till Dragon Age 2 and maybe the new Pokemon games.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2011)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Freak-outs occur every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Artica (Feb 18, 2011)

I play a lot of starcraft 2 and world of Warcraft most of the time


----------



## Garrus (Feb 18, 2011)

Started to replay Halo Reach again but I can't bear people and the amount of tryhard players and idiots who will do anything it takes to win. So I mostly stick to firefight now that Bungie actually looked at the calendar and realised how many months its been of the same playlists and finally updated the firefight playlists to something interesting.

On PC Im usually playing either Empire Total War or Oblivion. I need some new games now that I have a new graphics card and not one that was from the late 90s now.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

Halo Reach on the weekends.
Minecraft during the week.

Don't want to work on either of the Nuzlocke runs I started because B/W is coming soon.


----------



## cad (Feb 18, 2011)

Played Doom recently, with external music played using Winamp.
Btw, Winamp is cool shit.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 19, 2011)

Tekken 6 again. Dragunov is my fav.


----------



## Willow (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I finally got my hands on DS2. 

Oh my god this game.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 21, 2011)

I just got a DS XL, yay for the first time I've been able to actually see the graphics and read the text on a handheld.  Currently playing Rune Factory DS.


----------



## ThreeDawg (Feb 21, 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2!

Reason being? Medic. Kill them with Life! ( Aka Shockpaddles. )


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 21, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> Mass Effect 2


 
You bawws <3

Right now I'm playing Fallout New Vegas. Fucking amazing game.


----------



## pitchblack (Feb 21, 2011)

ThreeDawg said:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2!
> 
> Reason being? Medic. Kill them with Life! ( Aka Shockpaddles. )


 
Yes, hahaha!

So much fun <3


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Just Cause 2.

This game is awesome.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 21, 2011)

Halo Reach and batman Arkham asylum. both great games but im only playing them as fillers untill Killzone 3 comes out. i cant wait to actually try out my playstation move on a legit game. BRUTAL MELEE!


----------



## Altamont (Feb 22, 2011)

Me and my roomie are currently working our way through Bioshock 2, and I'm giving Final Fantasy XIII a second try. I really dig the game, but at twenty hours in I started school and I didn't have time to play for months and by then I figured I might as well start over.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

alternating between soulsilver and castlevania: dawn of sorrow

it's almost mind-blowing how short the latter is if you don't try to farm souls and explore every corner...and since neither of those even affect the ending you get, it really makes me wonder why i bother...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I'm gonna play me some Fire Emblem. :3


----------



## cad (Feb 22, 2011)

Oooh, which one? The one for the GBA?
I fucking want that game, but it's nigh impossible to find one, and when I do, it's at a ridiculous price.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Oooh, which one? The one for the GBA?
> I fucking want that game, but it's nigh impossible to find one, and when I do, it's at a ridiculous price.


 
Yes, Sacred Stones for the GBA... used to have it... got stolen... so I downloaded a ROM... I already payed for it dammit... >_>


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 22, 2011)

I just picked up Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky last night, hopefully I can take the time to finish it.


----------



## cad (Feb 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes, Sacred Stones for the GBA... used to have it... got stolen... so I downloaded a ROM... I already payed for it dammit... >_>


Ouch. Sorry to hear that. When did it get stolen?

What I last played was Wario Land(the first one) after taking a long, long break from the game.
I've noticed one thing, I ALWAYS fail at beating the boss on Sherbet Island on the first try. I beat it always on my second try, but never on the first one.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

Brutal Legend
Wind Waker
Pokemon Gold (ROM)
Earthbound for the first time (also ROM)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 23, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Earthbound for the first time (also ROM)


 
Which one, the NES or the SNES version?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm playing Magicka, awesome game btw


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 23, 2011)

Playin' Minecraft while my teacher talks.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

i ran to the library as fast as i could today because rigor wanted me to play metal gear solid because he can't beat psycho mantis
before he even turned around to hand me the keyboard, i was gone


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 23, 2011)

Hitman Blood Money. This game has surprisingly amazing AI, which thanks to, I just discovered how to turn guards into portable remote controlled bombs.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

Alternating between MvC3 and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Fallout 2 + restoration patch and for the first time Star Ocean 1


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2011)

Divinity II

Dragonssssss.

The combat is a bit meh but it's pretty good fun overall. Playing as a dragon is entertaining :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2011)

Doom 2.

What else would I be playing?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 26, 2011)

Persona 3, FFXII, Gmod and TF2, depending on my mood. I've only recently got Gmod so I still don't quite know about half the stuff that's possible on there but hey I'm learning.

I also may play the Sims 3 if I feel like it.


----------



## cad (Feb 26, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Doom 2.
> 
> What else would I be playing?


Me, aswell. 
To be more specific, played the mod Equinox while listening to the album Torpedo Torpedo (it fits the mod so damn well!)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear that. When did it get stolen?


 
Long ass fucking time ago... in a land called kickapoo...
My brother stole and sold my copy of Shadow Dragon too... 
I HAD IT FOR A WEEK!!! D8<


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

Mostly playing TF2, but occasionally playing a few quick multiplayer matches in Jedi Academy. 

Going to order Pure soon, so I'll probably be playing that by next week. I just wish it was on Steam...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

Tetris...


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 26, 2011)

A friend of mine convinced me to play *MAGICKA* and I absolutely love it. The game is even funner if you play with a group of friends(up to 4 players co-op) which I always do. This game is a steal at only $10 considering how fun it is. I highly recommend it to anyone. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/42910/


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothing because this one game I'm playing is taking over a day to finish building my fortress


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 27, 2011)

Done with Dragon Age, after over 200 (steam) hours of play.  I'm now playing Civilization IV & enjoying it so far.


----------



## Hauk (Feb 27, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Hauk (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## cad (Feb 27, 2011)

What I last played was Doom, and made this huge accomplishment:







who needed guns anyway, you have a pistol and Lost Souls, for God's sake (for those that don't get it, I bested down the Cyberdemon [seen dead in the background] using only the pistol, fists and Lost Souls!

Didn't even need something as stupid as linetarget (a command which shows the target's health), all I needed was said pistol, 50 bullets, a Lost Soul, and my fists.

Oh, and this took about 9:25 minutes to accomplish.

Yes, that's the Lost Soul I used, btw. Thanks to him (and the song Revenge Of The Eggs), I was able to do this.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2011)

Yesterday I finally beat Lance in PokÃ©mon HeartGold.  Hitmonchan, your combination of speed and Ice Punch totally ruled, but I wouldn't have made it there without Noctowl, Espeon, Lanturn, and a few Revival Herbs to back you up.

Now exploring Kanto.  Hmm, I don't remember there being any Trainers on Route 1 before.  But I do like that not only did Oak give you the National Pokedex before taking off on the SS Aqua, but you also start seeing trainers whose rosters include 3rd and 4th generation Pokemon.  And when Johto trainers call you for rematches, they've added 3rd and 4th gens to their teams too.

Typhlosion took out a good half of Lt. Surge's roster all by himself (despite the Random number God decreeing that none of my Lava Plumes were going to hit his first Electrode after Double Team; I had to use Swift instead).  The battle against Sabrina was awesome:  We _both_ started the battle by sending out our respective Espeons and having them use Shadow Ball against each other (really).  Hers was higher levelled, so Umbreon (bred with Shadow Ball) had to take care of the rest.  Erika's reliance on Grass types still doesn't put up a decent fight to my mix of Fire- and Flying- types (and her use of Sunny Day to charge Solarbeams certainly didn't help her any!).  Caught that Snorlax, Esuine's still on the prowl for Suicune (it's been so long I almost forgot about him).  Now to get back on the trail to reach Pewter (for the fossils) and Fuschia....


----------



## Taralack (Feb 27, 2011)

Playing RIFT 8)


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

not _right_ now, but the last thing i played was the law & order drinking game [which you could probably extend to any procedural cop show]

basically, it's
1 shot every time something makes you or one of the other players rage
2 shots every time they scene-change with that 'duh-_duh_' sound
3 shots every time you or one of the other players yells 'bullshit!!'


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> [awesome]



Why does your Doomguy look different?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Castlevania.  The first one.  Figuring out where all of the secrets are.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 28, 2011)

I am playing Dream World on Kongregate. (a gaming site)
It's kind of addicting.


----------



## cad (Feb 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why does your Doomguy look different?



Because I'm special.

Seriously, though, it's a custom mugshot replacement made by a guy called eliw00d.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 28, 2011)

Killing Floor


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Not playing at the moment since I'm on the computer, but I've been playing nothing but Paper Mario 64 on my N64 since February 18th. I started a new game and am now at Bowser's Castle (last level in game).


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

Sig related.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2011)

Still playing Divinity 2.

Just had a Terminator 2 moment.

[yt]XlMfX5oii5M[/yt]


----------



## Lukar (Feb 28, 2011)

My "main game" is Resident Evil Code: Veronica X (PS2). Playing Dissidia: Final Fantasy alongside it, and I was playing Okami (PS2), but it's been put on hold.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Lukar said:


> My "main game" is Resident Evil Code: Veronica X (PS2). Playing Dissidia: Final Fantasy alongside it, and I was playing Okami (PS2), but it's been put on hold.


 
resident evil sure, code veronica?... :\ well maybe a little

also hi lukar :>

my main game will always be MGS


----------



## Lukar (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> resident evil sure, code veronica?... :\ well maybe a little
> 
> also hi lukar :>
> 
> my main game will always be MGS


 
Hey Milo, long time no talk. ^^ And C:V is good, what'choo smokin'? :c It isn't scary so far, but it's definitely fun. Just got past the first half/part/whatever-it's-called.

Oh, if I were to get RE1, should I get the GameCube/Wii version, or the PS1 version?


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 28, 2011)

WoW still and got bored and played Civ 5 yesterday. It was actually pretty fun


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Lukar said:


> Hey Milo, long time no talk. ^^ And C:V is good, what'choo smokin'? :c It isn't scary so far, but it's definitely fun. Just got past the first half/part/whatever-it's-called.
> 
> Oh, if I were to get RE1, should I get the GameCube/Wii version, or the PS1 version?


 
I'd recommend the remake. re1 was good, but it definitely didn't define resident evil. I think RE2 defined it. 

anyway, the LAST game I played was silent hill origins. I'm trying to play them in chronological order


----------



## fleetfoot (Mar 1, 2011)

Ooh, this post is about 11 days away from being a year old.

Playin anything with the source engine, bfbc2, some cod every now and then.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm playing Minesweeper while browsing the forums. It can be strangely addicting at times.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 1, 2011)

Civilisation 4 : Beyond the Sword & Mass Effect


----------



## Love! (Mar 1, 2011)

gonna go trade in some games tomorrow or when they kick me off the computer and see if i can afford pokemon black
i'm getting less money every month lately, grrrr



Milo said:


> resident evil sure, code veronica?... :\ well maybe a little
> 
> also hi lukar :>
> 
> my main game will always be MGS


 metal gear solid is actually awesome
i was pleasantly surprised to learn this


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

Love! said:


> gonna go trade in some games tomorrow or when they kick me off the computer and see if i can afford pokemon black
> i'm getting less money every month lately, grrrr
> 
> 
> ...



Which Metal Gear are we talking about here?

I've only played MGS Twin Snakes, Snake Eater and GOTP. 

The best out of all of them by far was Snake Eater, I do love them hour long cut scenes, but besides that I thought it had the fun boss battles. Probably some of the best boss battles in any game I've ever played. Fight against "The End" was cool just because it wasn't the typical boss battle and you had to search him out while he was sniping you. I also think the game was pretty dynamic; I'm pretty sure you could kill him in the start of a level in earlier in the game. Also the final battle against the boss using CQC while hard and frustrating was just a solid ending to the game.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on Xbox Live recently, since COD:Black Ops sucks with the new map pack.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 1, 2011)

Mass Effect is boring me so much, how long does it take before it starts up?  Seriously, I swear I've been exploring that damn city for over three hours now.  Also, the graphics are horrible even on the highest settings, and the gameplay is plain awful.  Ugh, why did everybody in my class recommended it to me, I'd rather stick to Civilization 4.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 1, 2011)

Well now that I beat Paper Mario 64 earlier today I'm bored. Maybe I'll start playing Brawl Minus again.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2011)

CASTLEVANIA~


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Mass Effect is boring me so much, how long does it take before it starts up?  Seriously, I swear I've been exploring that damn city for over three hours now.  Also, the graphics are horrible even on the highest settings, and the gameplay is plain awful.  Ugh, why did everybody in my class recommended it to me, I'd rather stick to Civilization 4.


 
If you're playing the first one it take about 1/4 of the way after you become a spectre, if you're playing the second game you fail


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> If you're playing the first one it take about 1/4 of the way after you become a spectre, if you're playing the second game you fail


 
Playing the first one, and thanks for telling me.


----------



## The Angel Fox (Mar 2, 2011)

team fortress 2 (xbox 360)


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 2, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 demo.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 2, 2011)

Alternating between Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Milo (Mar 2, 2011)

crysis 2 demo... I.... love it


----------



## Zydala (Mar 2, 2011)

finally started up golden sun ds! yaaay.


----------



## yiffneko (Mar 3, 2011)

I really need to just learn to play one game at a time but here goes what im currently working on right now in no particular order.

Divinity 2 ego draconis , Dragon age origins , Elder scrolls oblivion game of the year edition , Valkyrie profile lenneth , Nier ( going for 100 percent ) Magna carta 2 , Infinite Undiscovery , Final fantasy 13 (12 , 9 , crisis core and dissidia ) Disgeae 2 dark hero days , Dead space , left for dead , call of duty mainly for zombies , castlevania curse of darkness , kingdom under fire the crusaders ( and heroes ) Jade empire , mass effect , dead rising , fable , monster hunter freedom unite , silent hill 2 , cold fear , dark cloud , mana khemia , brave story , prey and a bunch of 360 arcade games and others I forgot about >.< on the plus side my gf likes watching me play some of these games since she doesnt like shooters or horror stuff :3


----------



## Corinne (Mar 3, 2011)

POKEMON!
Gotta catch 'em all!

<3


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2011)

Quake IV.

Just got the 360 version today. : D


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 3, 2011)

Just Cause 2. Just cause.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 3, 2011)

MVC3, Dead Rising 2 , and Okami.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2011)

Star Ocean: Till the End of Time

Liked the first game so I bought this from GameStop, then returned it for another copy cause Disc 1 wouldn't start a game without freezing. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 5, 2011)

Bought the Ubisoft Weekend Deal Pack on Steam yesterday, so I'll be busy for a while with Assassin's Creed & Vegas 2


----------



## Grifff (Mar 5, 2011)

Black ops and Minecraft


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

Grifff said:


> Black ops and Minecraft


 
the future of nerds.

because playing just ONE game at a time isn't enough anymore :U

anyway, last game I played was MGS4


----------



## Rouz (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;LnjSWPxJxNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs[/video]


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Milo said:


> the future of nerds.
> 
> because playing just ONE game at a time isn't enough anymore :U
> 
> anyway, last game I played was MGS4


 
You should see my backloggery

it's not even that bad right now


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You should see my backloggery
> 
> it's not even that bad right now


 
I spent almost an entire week straight on arkham asylum, and will probably do the same with arkham city ;~;

I usually only play one game a week though


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 5, 2011)

Assassin's Creed has awful controls & awkward gameplay, vegas 2 is just plain boring.  Geez, what's with computer games nowadays being deceiving, they used to all be great in the 90s.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2011)

Milo said:


> Anyway, the last movie I watched was MGS4


Fixed.


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


 
and what a great movie it is D:<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2011)

Milo said:


> and what a great movie it is D:<


 Did it took you a whole week to watch it?


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Did it took you a whole week to watch it?


 
I had to replay it a few times to understand it, but yes >:c


----------



## Rouz (Mar 5, 2011)

Milo said:


> I had to replay it a few times to understand it, but yes >:c


 
Meh, the 3rd game had a better story. The 4th game had better mechanics, why do you do this sane people over dar


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2011)

TLoZ: ALttP
SNES


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 6, 2011)

Seeing as I'm going to be bus all day tomorrow with it might as well post right now.
Getting Pokemon White tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Getting Pokemon White tomorrow. So excited!


 This if all goes well. Though I'm not entirely sure if I'm actually going to get White or if I'm going to get Black. Either way, I might as well give the game a decent chance at winning me over.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing until Tuesday when DA2 comes out.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Nothing until Tuesday when DA2 comes out.


 
I'm a bit angry it's a bit more like ME2 now, I liked how they were so different. Even if Mass Effect is the superior game of the two, I still liked their differences.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2011)

(NSFW, blood and gore) http://www.totaljerkface.com/happy_wheels.php
best flash game ever! ive been playing it for ages!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 6, 2011)

Cake IV


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 6, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I'm a bit angry it's a bit more like ME2 now, I liked how they were so different. Even if Mass Effect is the superior game of the two, I still liked there differences.


 
I didn't know they were going to the Ass Effect 2 style of gameplay. That makes me kinda sad since I enjoyed the KOTOR style of RPG in DA.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I better find _something_ to do over spring break. Maybe Ocarina of Time, maybe Okami. Who knows.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2011)

Stalker: Clear Sky.

Again.

I'll finish this fucking game one day.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2011)

Right now I'm playing FurAffinity Forum Fighters.

Yup.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2011)

Call of Juarez is decent until you start to randomly die for no reason.  Far Cry 2 just won't boot.  What a disappointing weekend deal.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Call of Juarez is decent until you start to randomly die for no reason.  Far Cry 2 just won't boot.  What a disappointing weekend deal.


 
yeah, those two games are pretty bad :T


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 6, 2011)

Playing my own music in Audiosurf like I was David Remmler or something.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 6, 2011)

Girlfriend and roomie playin' pokeymans. I didn't have the itch to get into it though so I'm holding off. I have Ghost Trick to play after I get through Golden Sun DS and then a backlog of like a billion games I never got through


----------



## Lukar (Mar 6, 2011)

PokÃ©mon White. Picked it up at midnight, just got the third badge.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 6, 2011)

Pokemon White 
Nearing my second badge :333


----------



## Bambi (Mar 6, 2011)

Far Cry 2.

I love being able to build random islands and villages. Frickin' awesome.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2011)

I should be playing Pokemon White right now. I got my first badge already though.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished DA:O and started on Dragon Age: Awakening. (it's mostly shit so far) 

I hate all you assholes who have Pokemon B/W already, it comes out here on Thursday. >:C


----------



## Saintversa (Mar 6, 2011)

dead space 2.. wait.. anyone els?.. no one? awh.. :<


----------



## Jw (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons and Oracle of Ages (in that order). 

Now, I'll return to Mass Effect 2 for a bit. Might play inFamous soon.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2011)

POKEMON FOR SIX HOURS AND NO SIGNS OF STOPPING


----------



## Saintversa (Mar 6, 2011)

SirRob said:


> POKEMON FOR SIX HOURS AND NO SIGNS OF STOPPING



.... lets get serious.. lol you deserve something


----------



## Zydala (Mar 6, 2011)

Saintversa said:


> dead space 2.. wait.. anyone els?.. no one? awh.. :<


 
Finished it last week!


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;zBVEUkr9GEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBVEUkr9GEg[/video]


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

Killing Floor


----------



## Bando (Mar 10, 2011)

DDR Extreme 2

Such an old game, but one of my all-time favorites. You just can't beat old DDR.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2011)

Juggling between homework, studies, Dragon Age 2 & Minecraft.


----------



## SICK (Mar 10, 2011)

Dragon age 2


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 10, 2011)

Dead Space 1


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2011)

Dragon Age 2


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 10, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 and 999.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dragon Age 2



Is it even good? Should I finish the first before playing Dragon Age 2?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Is it even good? Should I finish the first before playing Dragon Age 2?


 
You don't have to finish the first one unless you are importing old info that may affect the story.
Other than that, Still fresh into it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 10, 2011)

Okami and Marvel vs. Capcom 3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 10, 2011)

Glaice said:


> [video=youtube;zBVEUkr9GEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBVEUkr9GEg[/video]


I might have to find someone to coop with...


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 11, 2011)

Right now I'm working on Plants VS Zombies on my DS lite. It wouldn't take me that long if I just played but I keep doing the mini games trying to get more gold to buy the stuff in the shop to make my life easier lol

I'm also working on Divinity II. It looks like fun and so far it is.... Now that I actually know how to play it properly. Probably should have gotten it for the PC instead of the xbox but its fine lol

I'm still working on beating the 2 pokemon games I have and fable III but I haven't played those in forever.


----------



## SICK (Mar 11, 2011)

Dragon age 2, Cod Black ops, Gears of war waiting for the gears 3 beta.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2011)

Street Fighter III 2nd Impact: Giant Attack

Trying to get better with Sean.

He might be my new main along with Yang.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 11, 2011)

Borderlands.  Finishing up Jakobs Cove before finishing up The Secret Armory of General Knoxx.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 12, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Borderlands.  Finishing up Jakobs Cove before finishing up The Secret Armory of General Knoxx.



You just reminded me that my Borderlands is missing and I can't play and I was actually kinda good at that game DX


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kotor, re-installed it out of boredom as it is one of the few games I have that runs on a Netbook. That way I can kill time as I sit at a desk waiting for people to not show up. Yay Desk assistance in a building where my job is unneeded.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 12, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Kotor, re-installed it out of boredom as it is one of the few games I have that runs on a Netbook. That way I can kill time as I sit at a desk waiting for people to not show up. Yay Desk assistance in a building where my job is unneeded.



Kotor =), cannot wait until TOR comes out. It looks like WoW but I'm excited for the focus on story.


----------



## cad (Mar 12, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Kotor, re-installed it out of boredom as it is one of the few games I have that runs on a Netbook. That way I can kill time as I sit at a desk waiting for people to not show up. Yay Desk assistance in a building where my job is unneeded.


 Kotor is fucking awesome. One of the few RPG's I've played to death on my Xbox.

Can't say the same about Kotor 2, though. Especially since I discovered a major plot twist in the story, so that game is more or less ruined for me.

TOR looks awesome, but the fact that it's a MMO pisses me off.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

I found* Metroid Fusion* when cleaning my room.

I know what I'll be doing in between classes today.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Kotor is fucking awesome. One of the few RPG's I've played to death on my Xbox.
> 
> Can't say the same about Kotor 2, though. Especially since I discovered a major plot twist in the story, so that game is more or less ruined for me.
> 
> TOR looks awesome, but the fact that it's a MMO pisses me off.


 I liked the gameplay of KOTOR 2 but I cannot run it on my netbook, something about a newer graphics effect blackscreens it when I start a new game.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2011)

HeartGold

I <3 my current team despite their derpiness


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm currently playing Assault cube, fun little game


----------



## Dizro (Mar 15, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 on the Gamecube. Though I'd rather be playing Dead Rising 2


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 15, 2011)

Quake 3 Arena.

Nice relaxing game to play after a hard day of browsing Eastern porn.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

Some Pacman stuff on an Atari emulator. The ghosts are always blinking and faded, I cannot seeee. D:


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 16, 2011)

Pokemon Black


----------



## Alekz (Mar 17, 2011)

Just finished some games of RUSE.  Got stomped good by the Soviets in my first game.


----------



## FT522 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yakuza 4.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I just finished Sly 2. Good game... Canada mission is awesome and I wish the whole game took place there... but it's over now. Maybe I'll give Okami another go, it's been a donkey's age since I last played that.


----------



## Flay (Mar 17, 2011)

Just finished playing Pokemon Gold, generation 1 +2 were the best imo. About to play some C&C Renegade, great fps from years ago that is somehow still around today.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 17, 2011)

I think i''l go for yet another Mass effect playthrough and be real bastard


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got a DSi with PokÃ©mon Black. >;3 I'm playing through Soul Silver first though.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2011)

Pokemon White, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm playing Pokemon White as soon as I get my 3DS.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone seems to have bloody pokÃ©mon white! D:

Anyway, I recently re-installed ArmA 2 with Operation Arrowhead and British Armed Forces. I'd like to get Private Military Company but I'm low on moneys. :[


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Everyone seems to have bloody pokÃ©mon white! D:


Maybe some of them were spoiled on the version differences?  I know I was....

Anyway, without reference to which one I'm playing, I beat the eighth Gym Leader on my first try -- that makes all eight Gyms without a loss (though I did lose a triple battle to one Trainer near Mistralon).  I made one strategic mistake against the Leader by equipping Emolga with an Exp.Share going in (thus causing Acrobatics to halve in power).  But Serperior tossed one good ol' Leech Seed onto the Leader's Haxorus and everyone else was able to wait it out partway.

Nearly lost the final Rival battle though, made the mistake of swapping out a few regulars for some trainees.  Whoops.  Serperior only lasted one turn against Emboar's Flamethrower (long enough for a Leech Seed, of course), almost nobody else could even take a hit.  Revived Emolga, and that flying squirrel ended the battle with a flourish.  Really love that guy.

Also managed to swap off a few trades at the GTS.  Much easier to use now that I realize you have immediate access to your PC (sure it may be obvious, but I didn't realize that before).  And the sheer stupidity of some of the trade conditions is astounding.  I know Zoruas are rare (event exclusive, in fact), but you can't ask for a "Lv.9 and under" Reshiram or Zekrom in return.  That's just ... no.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 18, 2011)

well im playing halo reach but as soon as grears 3 comes out im all over it


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm playing let's-give-me-a-shitload-of-work-so-I-don't-get-any-damn-time-to-breathe.

B'AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW. >:V

And now for something completely different.

[video=youtube;kKrtbUinWOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKrtbUinWOU[/video]


----------



## Willow (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been leveling up my current team so they can take on the Elite 4 without too much difficulty.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 19, 2011)

Willow said:


> I've been leveling up my current team so they can take on the Elite 4 without too much difficulty.


 
Oh yes, fun fun.  Back in HeartGold, I had to do a _lot_ of level-grinding before I could reliably get through the Elite Four and on to Lance (and even then, Karen's Houndoom _still_ gave me a lot of trouble).  It took three tries, a few Revival Herbs, and a lot of grinding Hitmonchan's Ice Punch to get strong enough to defeat Lance.  (Hitmonchan's high Sp.Def was quite a blessing here, he survived a Hyper Beam in flying colors.)


----------



## Lunar (Mar 19, 2011)

Willow said:


> What game are you playing right now? Playing again, or waiting to play?


 Well, I WISH I was playing my new PC game, "Sherlock Holmes VS Jack the Ripper", because Victorian England rocks.  Lovely avatar, btw.  People who have heard of Kuro are few and far between.  *is an Undertaker fangirl*


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 19, 2011)

Booting up PS3 for some Gran Turismo right nao. Got a new EVO X to tune.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 19, 2011)

Victory Road is _much_ easier in Unova since there's a Doctor halfway through who'll heal up your team.  

Durants are damned annoying things, though -- high physical attack/defense _and_ Speed.  Didn't have a decent Fire-type special attacker to nail them with, had to rely on Mienfoo's Drain Punch (which, combined with U-turn and Regenerator makes Mienfoo downright _awesome_).  Between her and Emolga's Volt Switch, maybe I should teach them Attract and form a tag-team.

Stoutland is now officially my HM Slave -- Surf, Strength, and Dig.  (For the rest, there's Crunch.)

Then spent some time wandering around Lostlorn Forest and caught a Pansage and Pansear -- now I have the entire monkey trio.

Also hunted around the GTS.  Have yet to spot a reasonable Tepig or Oshawott available, but someone was offering a female Zorua for the cost of just a Tynamo.  Doesn't entirely seem like a fair trade for them (Tynamo are not that hard to come by in Chargestone Cave, after all), but the fox was apparently Daycare bred.  Still, as a precaution I'm going to breed it once more and release the mother.  I know it's no substitute for the actual event, but I don't live anywhere _near_ any Gamestops so it'll have to do.

Now for a long bike ride around Unova ... apparently Skyarrow bridge is about 388 steps from one end to the other.  BY comparison, Charizard Bridge is about 158 steps, and the small bridge at Driftwood is 32.

[edit] baby Zorua is hatched now!  Male, inherited Incinerate from the father (Pansear).

And -- wow, for a moment his "Illusion" ability even fooled _me_; I had to do a double-take just to make sure my "Lv.1  Gurrdurr" wasn't a glitch.  It was awesome, though, watching him collect 4,000 experience points from his first appearance in battle.

Now to find another Tynamo to replace the one I traded off... .

[edit 2] And now I kinda regret releasing the mother, because Zoruas could be very valuable collateral for trading.  Hmm, oh well.  I caught another Pansear ... I wonder if anyone'll swap a baby Tepig for it....


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh yes, fun fun.  Back in HeartGold, I had to do a _lot_ of level-grinding before I could reliably get through the Elite Four and on to Lance (and even then, Karen's Houndoom _still_ gave me a lot of trouble).  It took three tries, a few Revival Herbs, and a lot of grinding Hitmonchan's Ice Punch to get strong enough to defeat Lance.  (Hitmonchan's high Sp.Def was quite a blessing here, he survived a Hyper Beam in flying colors.)


 I haven't touched Soul Silver since getting my ass handed to me a couple of times. I think I got all the way to the third trainer and failed miserably. 



lunar_helix said:


> Lovely avatar, btw.  People who have heard of Kuro are few and far between.  *is an Undertaker fangirl*


 Why thank you. <3

I myself personally am a Trancy fag. If my avatar didn't give that away.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been playing doubles Starcraft 2 with my friends. =D

I wish I knew how to quite you.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 2.  >_>  Trying to 100% the gummi routes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2011)

GTA Vice City.

*FUCK YEAH.*


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 20, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2.  >_>  Trying to 100% the gummi routes.


 
Good luck. I remember 100%'ing all routes except for that very last one (the armada route blocking Twilight Town, mission 3 / scoring points.  Where you have to fight and destroy a _really tough_ boss before the exit portal will appear.)

As for me, I defeated one of the Unova Elite Four on my first try.  But the other three are going to take a bit more thinking.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 20, 2011)

Circulating between Valkyria Chronicles 2, Okamiden, Pokemon White, and Monster hunter Portable 3rd.


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 20, 2011)

Pokemon White Version, Sonic Riders Zero Gravity and Bloody Roar Primal Fury


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 20, 2011)

Ass Effect 2.
Just in time for the next DLC:
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/18/mass-effect-2-arrival-dlc-release-date/


----------



## Luca (Mar 21, 2011)

I was just playing Typing of the Dead. Borrowed it from a friend. I blow at this game but it's just great....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry, I accidentally Pokemon White.


----------



## zosimus (Mar 21, 2011)

I am playing Dead space 2 and Pokemon white


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

SVC CHAOS~ <3 Go eat a dick PI :V


----------



## Zasha (Mar 21, 2011)

League of Legends and Starcraft2, And Pokemon White in between. Ffffff those freakin psy pokemon D<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 21, 2011)

I got The Witcher on Steam Sales today, it's pretty decent but the controls are a tad awkward.


----------



## Bit314 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got my base destroyed in Starcraft Brood War.


----------



## chompskey (Mar 22, 2011)

Switching between Dragon Age: Origins and Pokemon White, at the moment.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

Vice City, was playing GTAIV earlier.


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 25, 2011)

finishing Metro2033 and Farcry 2


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

last game I played was crysis 2... NOT sandbox editor 3, because they decided not to put it in there... just crysis 2 |:\


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Mar 25, 2011)

Sooo, no ones playing Marvel vs Capcom 3? Or DC Universe? Playing both currently. On the Blood Will Rain server on DC if anyone's interested.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 25, 2011)

Juggling between moderating the Minecraft server I'm on and playing "v_game in('Civilization III', 'The Witcher', 'Dragon Age Origins')";


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 25, 2011)

Pokemon Black, Team Fortress 2 (Playing and not trading hats, WHO KNEW YOU COULD?!), Left 4 Dead 2, and replaying Majora's Mask, once again, because I wanted to.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wild Arms, the origional. That game holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 25, 2011)

TES4: Oblivion


----------



## Zydala (Mar 26, 2011)

Suikoden I for like the 1500th time



Fenneckfan14 said:


> Wild Arms, the origional. That game holds a special place in my heart.


 
Ha that's funny my friend booted that up the other day to show me!


----------



## Yandere (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokemon Heart Gold, Pokemon B/W, annnnnd Team Fortress 2. @w@


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 27, 2011)

Juggling between moderating, Civilization III and Age of Mythology.  I feel nostalgic this weekend, even wiped the dust off my Age of Empires CD yesterday.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> SVC CHAOS~ <3 Go eat a dick PI :V


 Scrub.


----------



## Raskbuck (Mar 27, 2011)

Dissidia 012 for the PSP
My only complain is that it'll absorb all of my spare time, lol


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 27, 2011)

So much Call of Pripyat.

I'm going to beat it.  Then I'm going to beat it again.  Then I'm going to beat it again.  Then I'm going to finish (restart) Clear Sky.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is the greatest video game franchise in history.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> So much Call of Pripyat.
> 
> I'm going to beat it.  Then I'm going to beat it again.  Then I'm going to beat it again.  Then I'm going to finish (restart) Clear Sky.
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is the greatest video game franchise in history.


 
it's... a pretty great game lol

it still has quite a few problems though

anyway, I'm playing crysis 2


----------



## Querk (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the junk I play
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd_0RbsF2ok&feature=related


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Pissing people off in MW2.

They're so easy to fuck with, it's almost boring.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 28, 2011)

Never in my life i would've believed i play World of Warcraft, Never.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Duke Nukem 3D 

Classic.


----------



## Joicebear (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, I just recently canceled my WoW sub because one of our tanks left for military duty for a while and then the rest of my guild stopped logging in. D:

So I've been playing Pokemon Black and Okamiden, both of which I beat within a matter of _days_. Right now I'm playing through Okamiden a third time because I keep missing stuff and I want the chibi Shiranui costume. >_>


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for our local store to _get_ Okamiden in stock.  Always preferred brick and mortar purchases....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2011)

Fable II


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

I am Playing Crysis 2 =) its awesome!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2011)

I really should finish up FireRed.  Lapras totally _owned_ both Blaine and Giovanni, now I need to do some grinding on Victory Road.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 2, 2011)

Dino D-day 

[yt]OoUMkNVbV5I[/yt]

:3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 2, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii
Worldwide WFC


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 2, 2011)

CoD: WaW

Call of Duty's last good game.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 3, 2011)

Was playing the Gamecube Mario Tennis earlier. It has aged well.


----------



## Milo (Apr 3, 2011)

Unreal engine development Kit

aha SOOOOO complicated. the company basically gives away their engine for people to create their own games on and stuff.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Apr 3, 2011)

Dissidia 012


----------



## ChaosKingX (Apr 3, 2011)

Super Street Fighter IV


----------



## Scamper (Apr 3, 2011)

Final Fantasy 10. I am regretting it.


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 3, 2011)

Dissidia 012: Final Fantasy.

Unlocked Prishe and Gilgamesh today. Prishe is already level 87 

I love you, powerlevelling.


----------



## NoFoibles (Apr 3, 2011)

Playing black ops, i need moar girls to play with me  the sisterhood is dying! lmao


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2011)

Mixture of World of Warcraft and Medieval 2: total war Broken Crescent Mod


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 4, 2011)

Recently beat Henry Hatsworth and attempting to 100% Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually downloaded the HD version of Prince of Persia Sands of Time for PS3. Its glitchy as hell but I had never played the game before that so yeah. I'm planning on beating it and then continuing on to Warrior Within and then the Two Thrones after that.

My wife really needs to see how the prince's character developed over the three games.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 4, 2011)

And now i've stumbled to the greatest fps ever: Battlefield Bad Company 2. And i'm now playing it.


----------



## Kitsuneki22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dissidia Duodecim. In a week, Final Fantasy XIII. :3


----------



## Garfang (Apr 7, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> So much Call of Pripyat.
> 
> I'm going to beat it.  Then I'm going to beat it again.  Then I'm going to beat it again.  Then I'm going to finish (restart) Clear Sky.
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is the greatest video game franchise in history.


 
Indeed! S.T.A.L.K.E.R is my favorite series! can't wait to play the 2. Have you played the Stalker Complete series?


----------



## Range (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay Raptr c:


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 10, 2011)

Jade Dynasty :F


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2011)

miiiineeeecraaaaaffft


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 10, 2011)

Juggling between Pokemon White and college work.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 10, 2011)

Was on Halo: Reach a few minutes ago.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 10, 2011)

Currently playing the shit out of Pokemon White.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 11, 2011)

Alot of L4D2

custom maps of course


----------



## Qtho (Apr 11, 2011)

The Eagle and the Radiant Cross.  (best Mount and Blade mod ever!)


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

Half Life 2 c:


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 12, 2011)

Half life and Mafia 2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 12, 2011)

Playing Goblin Commander : Unleash the Horde while listening to RaÃ¯.  I think I'm going insane.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 12, 2011)

Pokemon Black and Minecraft.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 12, 2011)

Still Crysis 2.... =P and sometimes MineCraft!


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Dragon Quest IX. Spending tons of time in Grottoes right now reclearing an S ranked ruin dungeon grotto the best place for money (Gem Slimes) and experience (Platinum King Jewels) And what's good is that i spent 1,046 hours on a game. Alo leveling my main warrior class to lv 99 again for my 9th revocation just one more after that and i've maxed out to revocation 10 getting me the accolade for the highest revocation for that class.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 12, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> Dragon Quest IX. Spending tons of time in Grottoes right now reclearing an S ranked ruin dungeon grotto the best place for money (Gem Slimes) and experience (Platinum King Jewels) And what's good is that i spent 1,046 hours on a game. Alo leveling my main warrior class to lv 99 again for my 9th revocation just one more after that and i've maxed out to revocation 10 getting me the accolade for the highest revocation for that class.


 
That's... kinda sad.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Not really when you play the game a few hours a day since it's relase date it adds up pretty quick when your not paying attention. Though the tradeoff was i got a lot of rare items from the DQVC especially the Armsmageddon Sale for two weeks now there was a lot of weapons you usually find  with a 1% chance of obtaining in S ranked grotto dungeons. But the extra quests in post game pay off, plus the fact the legacy bosses and their maps. Sadly there's an accolade for 1000 hours of playing.

Though you only have to  do revocation 10 times in one class to get the best grotto maps. [Best to do this with the main character] (Though you start noticing higher level maps when you get to at least +3 or +5 revocations then you notice higher level maps.)


----------



## Melzi (Apr 12, 2011)

GLOBAL AGENDA!!!! and some MAG


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Moonbase Alpha. Dohoho.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Moonbase Alpha. Dohoho.


 
That YT video still gives me fits of laughter every time I see it/hear it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Moonbase Alpha. Dohoho.


best game 1967

The text to speech system I heard of is really horrible. I also managed to kill a server by writing "pancakes" countless times.
I played Mountain of Faith a hour or so ago, and I'll probably mine in a second.


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 13, 2011)

A bit of L4D 1&2 now and then. Re-playing Mass Effect (but kind of don't have time anymore so I dropped it). And was planning to re-play Dark Messiah but 10 minutes in game made me want to throw it out of the window. I don't know how I was able to actuall play it before. >.<


----------



## Meeku (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm starting a new game on Dragon Age : Origins (got stuck in my previous one and had only one save file -_-').
And i can't wait to play The Last Guardian. \*0*/


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

Playing through as a warrior in Dragon Age 2. Already beat it as a mage.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Playing through as a warrior in Dragon Age 2. Already beat it as a mage.


 
I gave up somewhere in Act 2, tanks are just completely worthless in DA2.  Even funnier, my desktop's HD died and my backup's corrupted, so there goes all of my game's saves & my college work for the past two years.


----------



## strayjim (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm playing ww2online - formerly battleground europe - or visa versa


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I gave up somewhere in Act 2, tanks are just completely worthless in DA2.  Even funnier, my desktop's HD died and my backup's corrupted, so there goes all of my game's saves & my college work for the past two years.


 Ouch, that sucks. And yeah, tanks are pretty worthless.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Ouch, that sucks. And yeah, tanks are pretty worthless.


 
Yea well, it just gives me another reason to make a new Dragon Age Origins character and replay Age of Empires I, II, III & Mythology, which isn't a bad thing ^^'.

And the most important of my college work (in other words this session's) is on my laptop, but I'll miss my highschool dissertations. (yea, I'm weird)

By the way, how was your mage?  I don't really like that class in DA2, especially since there's no Arcane Warrior anymore.  (that and Rogues are better in Action RPGs)


----------



## Flatline (Apr 14, 2011)

I got addicted to Super Meat Boy.
At least I have something to play until Portal 2 comes out.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 14, 2011)

Playing StarCraft 2 again and bumped into two other furries in the "furry" channel. I had no idea people even used it, and according to them there are regulars so that was a nice surprise. 

Haven't even touched the game in 6 months and it put me in diamond after a few games, and to my surprise (and theirs) we're all diamond, so looks like I found some furries to really play with! Even played a really good TvP with them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2011)

Star Trek: Legacy for 360. I just finished the campaign. Why are the Borg so easy to kill?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2011)

Chaos;HEAd VN, gMOD, Borderlands.
Probably at the same time as well.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 14, 2011)

Dragon Warrior III. AWWW YEAH


----------



## Teto (Apr 14, 2011)

Pokemon White yesss
Turns out purrloin is just so shit.
But I will make a winner out of you yet, Felany. I have named you, I can't back out now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald still


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 16, 2011)

Bought Borderlands on Steam sale so currently re-playing it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2011)

Maszrum said:


> Bot Borderlands on Steam sale so currently re-playing it.


 
Is it good?  I tried to buy it but my PayPal was frozen for "Suspicious funds".


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2011)

Street Fighter II Championship Edition on the Sega Genesis, and Keio Flying Squadron on the Sega CD attached to it.

I had no idea just how much Keio Flying Squadron is worth until just a few minutes ago, what with Keio Flying Squadron being one of the most expensive Sega CD games.  Since my copy is in very good condition, I need to make a huge decision before playing it again.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Street Fighter II Championship Edition on the Sega Genesis, and Keio Flying Squadron on the Sega CD attached to it.
> 
> I had no idea just how much Keio Flying Squadron is worth until just a few minutes ago, what with Keio Flying Squadron being one of the most expensive Sega CD games.  Since my copy is in very good condition, I need to make a huge decision before playing it again.


 
Do you like the game itself? I mean, there are always "alternative methods" for enjoying your old favorites.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Do you like the game itself? I mean, there are always "alternative methods" for enjoying your old favorites.


 
Great side shooter, well worth the 13-year wait I had holding on to the game before stumbling across a system that can play it.

Edit: Not the greatest, but still great.  Customizable game play, good-looking player, enemy, and projectile sprites, and a nice soundtrack.

Edit edit: I know "alternative methods" exist, but technically neither of us are allowed to advocate any.  Suckage, have to find out on my own.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Great side shooter, well worth the 13-year wait I had holding on to the game before stumbling across a system that can play it.
> 
> Edit: Not the greatest, but still great.  Customizable game play, good-looking player, enemy, and projectile sprites, and a nice soundtrack.
> 
> Edit edit: I know "alternative methods" exist, but technically neither of us are allowed to advocate any.  Suckage, have to find out on my own.


 
Lucky you like it.  I have Lunar Silver Star Story Complete Collector's Edition in near-perfect condition but the game is so bad I wonder why it's worth freaking 400$.


----------



## Project_X (Apr 17, 2011)

Resident Evil 5: Gold Edition
Gran Tourismo 5
MvC3
etcetcetc

Got em all recently. Been playin' 'em off and on in the barracks


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Is it good?  I tried to buy it but my PayPal was frozen for "Suspicious funds".


 It's really cool game imo. It's not all serious so it can be fun. And you can play on co-op with your friends which is great. The GFX is also made in original way so some people (like me) will appreciate that too. It gives you a lot of hours of playing (especially cause there are 4 extensions). I admit though it can be a bit boring/annoying at times cause you have to wander around the same areas to do missions. At least there's a car you can use so it makes things faster.
And shame you couldn't buy it- they had it 75% off (the game plus all extensions) so it was cool deal.


----------



## Kelo (Apr 17, 2011)

League of Legends (just started looking for some friend to play it with)
Still play World of Warcraft (like a bad smoker just cant quit it)
BlazBlue (finally got it working for PC hooray, sucks not having a PS3 or 360)


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 17, 2011)

SC2, League of Legends, Heroes of Newerth, Pokemon White, Dragon Age Origins Ultimate edition, Warcraft 3, Random Steam games.

I feel so mainstream -.=.-;


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 18, 2011)

TES 4: Oblivion, Monster Hunter Portable 3rd & Valkyrie Chronicles 2


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2011)

[yt]fyOTSN-lTI8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2011)

Borrowed Super Mario Galaxy on Saturday, started it Sunday night... Just beat it a couple hours ago.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm playing Bad Company 2. Add me up(Mulk3r0) and lets rock the servers


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 20, 2011)

Minecraft
Tomorrow, if all goes right, I should be playing Dead Space after replacing my PS3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 21, 2011)

right now what i play is either MvC3, maplestory, or BANG! when i'm hanging out with my friends.


----------



## cinar12oto (Apr 22, 2011)

nice song i like it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Working on the remaining power stars on Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Played Dead Space, Modern Warfare 2 and Mortal Kombat today


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 22, 2011)

-.- Minecraft... What little of my life that was left is now gone.


----------



## Askad (Apr 24, 2011)

Beating the game with all characters in MvC3,Dante + Deadpool + anyone = WIN
 =3


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Portal 2


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 24, 2011)

Quake II for 360 as always.

On a semirelated note, I finally got to print that Quake II cover I made. Not too bad for my first game cover.


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 24, 2011)

Battlefield 2142. that game is super fun but i would be playing BFBC2 on ps3 but psn is crashed


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Prodigious amounts of Victoria 2 for PC. It's incredible just how much modding can extent the life of a game.

As for consoles, I've been busying myself with Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

Tetris, I must launch St. Basil's Cathedral(or was it the Kremlin?) into space!


Also Medieval 2 Total War, gotta love those mods.


----------



## Fling (Apr 26, 2011)

Dataworm on FB


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 1 and Mortal Kombat 9.


----------



## asrt4141 (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for share good sharing


----------



## Scamper (Apr 27, 2011)

Soul Calibur 4.


----------



## cad (Apr 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Quake II for 360 as always.
> 
> On a semirelated note, I finally got to print that Quake II cover I made. Not too bad for my first game cover.


'Aye?

I'm playing Doom. What else would I play? The Brutal Doom mod makes the game way too addictive as I'm playing through tenfolds of different mappacks with it loaded.
Should I ever play something else, it'd be Final Fantasy VIII atm. I've rediscovered it recently, and am playing the hell outta that game if I'm not playing the hell outta Doom. I love that game to pieces.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 27, 2011)

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite, and waiting for the English release of Portable 3rd.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2011)

Pokemon White. Cannot stop. And I loooove Mienshao.
EDIT: This is the reason for my near absence! That and work. Yay work!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii... wanna play with?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been playing Spiral Knights some when I'm not carving away in the studio.  Which is not often these days, but I'm still enjoying the game.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 28, 2011)

Just beat Portal 2, I have no one to do the co-op with....


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 28, 2011)

Just finished HL2. About to move to Episode 1 now.


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

Still Pokemon White.
Turns out I've had it for about a fortnight now. I'm on Route 4.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

okey7467 said:


> thanks for share good sharing


 Grrrrrrr
Bots!
And on-topic: About to start playing more L4D2 :3 Moving up to expert level practice.


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 29, 2011)

Section 8: Prejudice


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 29, 2011)

Swarm Arena, this game makes me rage at times.


----------



## blessthebeast (Apr 30, 2011)

well I was playing black ops, now I am playing the impossible game map pack.


----------



## Scamper (May 1, 2011)

Portal 2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 1, 2011)

Completing Bleach - The 3rd Phantom again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2011)

OoT


Myself :v


----------



## Aeturnus (May 8, 2011)

Blackthorne


----------



## wolfninja (May 8, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 and Crysis 2. Hard to choose which to play first though -.-


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Hookey, JK it's Sunday.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 8, 2011)

Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

Mafia 2.
I put on my blue suit and go for a killing spree


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mafia 2.
> I put on my blue suit and go for a killing spree


 
Fits your avatar.


----------



## Zanzi (May 10, 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty can just go die, that's how great this game is.


----------



## Oopslol (May 10, 2011)

World of Warcraft

(why am I still playing this game again?)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 11, 2011)

Bioshock.  I'm liking the atmosphere.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (May 12, 2011)

Persona 4


----------



## keretceres (May 12, 2011)

Starcraft 2 FINALLY <3

*edit*
Its shit >_<*
*/edit*


----------



## Oopslol (May 12, 2011)

keretceres said:


> Starcraft 2 FINALLY <3
> 
> *edit*
> Its shit >_<*
> */edit*



What?  It's the most competitive game out there (possibly ever).  

If you're struggling with it check out streams at Teamliquid.com.  Great commentators, great replies, great streams, and amazing tournaments.  

(Idra for president)


----------



## Aegis (May 12, 2011)

Was playing *And Yet It Moves*. 
Game of the year, in my eyes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Pokemon Emerald


 
^


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 12, 2011)

Portal 2!


----------



## Heliophobic (May 12, 2011)

Shit. I can hardly remember the last time I actually played a game.

I think it was Quake IV.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 12, 2011)

I just started playing through the Metal Gear Solid series. It's actually my first time playing the first one.


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2011)

Mirror's Edge, for the first time in about 2 years. I never did get around to completing it.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2011)

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Discord Nova (May 15, 2011)

Portal 2, two more chapters then its on to co-op then achievement whoring.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Yoshi's Island (on an emulator) 
Touch Fuzzy Get Drugs


----------



## Don (May 15, 2011)

I'm playing Brink on the Xbox 360, and I've gotten back into Medieval: Total War 2.


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Mirror's Edge, for the first time in about 2 years. I never did get around to completing it.


 
And now I have :V


----------



## TheCaribbeanBobcat (May 15, 2011)

I'm playing Kicks Online, an online street soccer MMORPG


----------



## Ekho (May 15, 2011)

I just beat Portal 2 yesterday, which was awesome.  They did a great job following the first game.  I still need to get around to co-op with one of my brothers or friends.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2011)

I got 26771 on Tetris for my Game Boy...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 16, 2011)

The Witcher and Plants versus Zombies.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 16, 2011)

Portal 2 and Dead Space 2.


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2011)

*Torchlight* Beating a few of the non-linear dungeons has made the whole game a lot easier.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 18, 2011)

City of Heroes.


----------



## Ekho (May 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to restart Patapon 2 today.  I got horribly stuck at one point a couple of years ago and have barely played it since.  Maybe I'll get past it this time around, then I can get Patapon 3.


----------



## Punnchy (May 19, 2011)

*Second Life* I need to be asleep, but the urge to talk to people is just to great right now.


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

L.A. Noire


----------



## Kaizy (May 19, 2011)

MW2 and Dead Space


----------



## Punnchy (May 20, 2011)

*Warhammer 40k Squad Command (DS)*


----------



## Zoetrope (May 20, 2011)

Spore


----------



## Don (May 20, 2011)

L.A. Noire for the Xbox 360.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 21, 2011)

maplestory and marvuru versus carucon 3: the frates of to wurds (mvc3 but the way my friend puts it for lulz).


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 21, 2011)

Pokemon World Online is officially back up, registration and all.  So yeah, Pokemon World Online & Civilization V's Demo.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2011)

Meinkraft.

DAS FSSSHHHHH!!!


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2011)

*Second life  *changing lieges in te and te 3k


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

Well, I'll probably be playing Team Fortress 2 for a while. I've played it competitively for about a year, and I just joined a team for this upcoming season.

Other than that, I'm gonna get around to finishing Pokemon White. I haven't touched it in a couple weeks. D: I've also been playing a little Quake Live (I'm awful at it).


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 24, 2011)

Borderlands + DLC. In a week or so, I'm gonna get Xbox live. Hopefully that will be interesting.


----------



## Kaizy (May 24, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 and Dead Space


----------



## CannotWait (May 24, 2011)

L.A. Noire


----------



## Bliss (May 24, 2011)

Mount & Blade Warband + cRPG

I archer everybody to death. :]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 24, 2011)

Minecraft. Making an obsidian 'Taker of Cities'. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2011)

The Witcher. 

Or I would be if I didn't have to work on assignments... *grumble grumble*


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Bejeweled. Addicted.


----------



## Punnchy (May 25, 2011)

*Second Life* Playing Tiny Empires and Tiny Empires 3k, and spending time with my pet <3


----------



## Bobskunk (May 25, 2011)

STALKER IS THE ONLY GAME ANYONE NEEDS TO PLAY

MODS PLS LOCK THREAD


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

That's a funny way to spell Command & Conquer.


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3.  What is this three button bullshit >:l

Blazblue Continuum Shift.  Really digging this game.

Portal 2 Coop.  Orange robot is so dainty.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 25, 2011)

StarCraft 2. Whoopin' ass in bronze league X3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 25, 2011)

Bioshock 2. *ultra low bass voice*grghrhghrhghrghhfhfh


----------



## Punnchy (May 25, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Crackdown 2! You play as a Super-Human Government Agent, and your mission is to beat, shoot, and blow the Hell out of Cell operatives and zombie-like creatures called 'Freaks.'


 

So this is different then the first one how, sounds like a whole lotta the same thing :|


----------



## LizardKing (May 25, 2011)

Half-Life.

For some reason the AI for the soldiers was being a bit glitchy and they appeared to have a limitless supply of grenades. Also the jump pads were screwing up and I had to noclip some sections to get anywhere. Other than that, fun to play through it again after all these years. Just a shame I could still remember every single objective and places I needed to go and whatnot :V


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 26, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> That's a funny way to spell Command & Conquer.


 
You all suck at spelling Portal 2.

_________________
I'm playing ASCII Portal.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 26, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Half-Life.
> 
> For some reason the AI for the soldiers was being a bit glitchy



I once threw a gernade at a group of soldiers.
They all ducked.


----------



## Ekho (May 26, 2011)

Pokemon Silver an on emulator because I never played passed Generation 1 and I don't have a DS.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 26, 2011)

Pokemon Platinum. :3


----------



## Xenke (May 26, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7.

Lord have mercy on my soul....


----------



## Zanzi (May 27, 2011)

Terraria. Might also try out the new minecraft update and take the time to beat Dead Space this weekend.


----------



## 8-bit (May 27, 2011)

Bioshock and Dead Space


----------



## Winkuru (May 28, 2011)

Well i'm currently playing Dead Rising 2. I'm almost done with the story but i think i will try to get few trophies after that. 

Next game i'm going to play is Persona 3 PSP.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2011)

I've been playing a lot of Bioshock lately.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 28, 2011)

Finally got New Vegas, so if ya don't hear from me for like a month that's probably why :3


----------



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

Cop Killer 6: Death to all Pigs


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Cop Killer 6: Death to all Pigs


 
is that a secret XBL/PSN exclusive or something, I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Punnchy (May 28, 2011)

*Second Life* So bored...


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> is that a secret XBL/PSN exclusive or something, I can't find it anywhere


 
It's an IRL game, like Red Rover I think, except it requires firearms and a/several cop(s).

I am playing "How many Grey Goose mango smoothies can one drink and still be coherent?"


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

I won the Grey Goose game and now I'm attempting to play it using a marijuana-themed character costume I unlocked


----------



## LizardKing (May 31, 2011)

Going to try Crysis again, but with a BLOW THE FUCK OUT OF EVERYTHING MORE ENEMIES AND CRAZY EXPLOSIONS AWEEEESOMEEEE mod. Should make it rather more entertaining.


----------



## Bliss (May 31, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. My recent computer can run the best possible graphics! *so happy* :3


----------



## Xenke (May 31, 2011)

Cooking Mama.

Oh wait, I'm actually just cooking. My bad, it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## LizardKing (May 31, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Going to try Crysis again, but with a BLOW THE FUCK OUT OF EVERYTHING MORE ENEMIES AND CRAZY EXPLOSIONS AWEEEESOMEEEE mod. Should make it rather more entertaining.


 
Okay fuck that shit. More enemies I can understand, but not fucking _five times_ as many with the same underpowered weapons. Goddamnit.


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

New Vegas.


----------



## Garfang (May 31, 2011)

The Witcher D: awesome game


----------



## Punnchy (May 31, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced 2


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Pokemon Black.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 1, 2011)

Second Life


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 1, 2011)

More Borderlands + xbox live.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a PC game where you mindlessly hack away at tons of easily killed enemies, preferably with blood involved?

I need something to occupy my time when I'm sexually frustrated.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

Banjo-Kazooie with my emulator.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2011)

The Bulletstorm demo, as soon as it finished downloading. It's pretty cheap now.

The full game, that is. Obviously.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 3, 2011)

Portal 2.
The only game I have that requires me to set it to be windowed at 600 x 480.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 3, 2011)

:3


----------



## Riavis (Jun 3, 2011)

Dead Space 2.

Do NOT play this with the volume turned to max : /


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> :3




Just finished playing the demo... 

FUCKING "HIDE BEHIND COVER LIKE A PANSY TO RECOVER YOUR HEALTH" BULLSHIT I HATE YOU, WHY ARE YOU IN EVERY GAME

Duke should be about running around blasting a shit-ton of enemies without a care in the world because he's fucking Duke Nukem, not engaging 1 or 2 at a time and then hiding behind a box and sucking his thumb until he feels better. A single pig-cop should not be able to rape me in seconds because I wasn't behind cover. Goddamnit. They could at least make the combat not feel like I'm performing a drive-by shooting on the back of a drunken donkey.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Witcher and BFBC 2


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 4, 2011)

Ratchet and Clank  - the very first one.

Having a really hard time without lock-strafe


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

Dday: Normandy
Ah, nostalgia.

[video=youtube;Os46f0HsLoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os46f0HsLoI[/video]
Gore warning.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 5, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald, I dunno why.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

Ran off to play Beyond Good & Evil for a bit. Almost beat the game. So close.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 6, 2011)

Soul Reaver.

I'd forgotten how many damn block puzzles are in this game.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 8, 2011)

Bulletstorm.

Or I will be once I install it later. Judging by the demos, it should be for more entertaining than DNF.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 8, 2011)

RE4


----------



## quayza (Jun 8, 2011)

Monster hunter 3


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 8, 2011)

PokÃ©mon Black


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 8, 2011)

Fo3 without pants.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 8, 2011)

Bulletstorm, in between bouts of shouting at my PC for randomly being a fucksock.

Goddamn this a damn sight more entertaining than that bullshit DNF demo. The dialogue actually made me laugh out loud a few times, which is pretty impressive for a "kill fucking everything" FPS game.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 8, 2011)

FO: NV

Also without pants.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

Dday: Normandy again.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2011)

Disgaea DS and Borderlands on xbox live if anyone's interested.


----------



## leon4293 (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII, Pokemon White, Persona 4, and Golden Sun: Dark Dawn.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 10, 2011)

LoL (League os Legend). Trying to go from level 16 to 20 very soon. Add me if you want, names Neuphilum and I main Poppy with Tristana secondary


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2011)

Little Big Planet.

Mostly looking for really stupid community levels.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII : Revenant Wings.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish I could say it wasn't Dday...


...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 11, 2011)

Penumbra: Requiem.

Bitches don't know how much this game reminds me of Portal 2.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ratchet Gladiator, working through the exterminator levels.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 11, 2011)

JFK Reloaded.

Alex sent me a torrent for it and now I'm trying to pull off some trick shots and having _way_ too much fun with it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 11, 2011)

Killing Floor.
It satisfies my bloodlust


----------



## Random User (Jun 11, 2011)

Doing the Nuzlocke Challenge in Pokemon Diamond.

Also, I'm playing through Chrono Trigger again. I love Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I playing Dead Or Alive Dimension 3DS.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 11, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> JFK Reloaded.
> 
> Alex sent me a torrent for it and now I'm trying to pull off some trick shots and having _way_ too much fun with it.


 
have you shot the security dude in the butt yet

do it


I'm playing Pokemon White


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 11, 2011)

Random User said:


> Doing the Nuzlocke Challenge in Pokemon Diamond.
> 
> Also, I'm playing through Chrono Trigger again. I love Chrono Trigger.


 
I did a Nuzlocke Challenge in Pokemon Emerald once, I made my main Pokemon Nuzlock for teh lulz.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> have you shot the security dude in the butt yet
> 
> do it


 
It took those LPers you linked me to _at least_ and hour with 3 or 4 different people to do that. 

Yeah, I did.

About to play SH3.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 13, 2011)

Just finished HL2. I forgot how much those squad members annoyed me.

"Reload, Dr. Freeman!"

I'M GODDAMN GORDON FREEMAN, AND YOU'RE TELLING ME WHEN I SHOULD RELOAD?

GO WALK INTO THAT TRIPWIRE


----------



## The DK (Jun 13, 2011)

Just picked up Dead Space 2


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been playing a bit of Civ IV lately.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 14, 2011)

Molfsontan said:


> I've been playing a bit of Civ IV lately.


 
After the sale they had last week, I have been too... I missed the culture and espionage, but some of this is just shit.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 14, 2011)

Just bought Half-Life 2 Deathmatch.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just finished HL2. I forgot how much those squad members annoyed me.
> 
> "Reload, Dr. Freeman!"


 
Even moe annoying when you are crowbarring Combine to death.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 14, 2011)

"Pick up that can", the game.


----------



## Azure (Jun 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just finished HL2. I forgot how much those squad members annoyed me.
> 
> "Reload, Dr. Freeman!"
> 
> ...


 Or when they're following you and you go into a closet or whatever to get a medkit and YOU CAN'T GET BACK OUT! Fuck off, guys, gimme some space when you squeeze off on your fully auto weapons. Shit.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Or when they're following you and you go into a closet or whatever to get a medkit and YOU CAN'T GET BACK OUT! Fuck off, guys, gimme some space when you squeeze off on your fully auto weapons. Shit.


 
I got killed by a turret a few times because I couldn't duck back into the doorway I'd just come through. They just stand there looking at me in confusion while I get pelted with bullets. Bastards.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 14, 2011)

shift 2

i've never driven cars this fast IRL so idk how real the physics are, but something tells me the cars shouldn't slide so much


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2011)

Portal. The original one, jackasses.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 14, 2011)

Recently, I've been getting my ass back into Killing Floor once again...


----------



## Azure (Jun 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I got killed by a turret a few times because I couldn't duck back into the doorway I'd just come through. They just stand there looking at me in confusion while I get pelted with bullets. Bastards.


 I love sending them into fields of hoppers, and sending them down blind hallways filled with combine. Somebody has to die for the cause! Also, I did the 8 turret thing in Nova Prospeckt, bloody brilliant. Now if only they would follow me through the portal, Anti-Citizen One would be a cinch.


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

Dystopia, a Sourcemod game.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 14, 2011)

WWF SMACKDOWN 2 BITCHES


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2011)

Completed Super Mario World once again yesterday, aiming for SMB 4 today.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

about to play Portal


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of the games on http://www.mausland.de
Best. Game. Site. Ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 15, 2011)

Azure said:


> Also, I did the 8 turret thing in Nova Prospeckt, bloody brilliant. Now if only they would follow me through the portal, Anti-Citizen One would be a cinch.


 
Can never have enough automated rapecannons. It takes a little while to move all of them around, but totally worth it xD

Just finished Episode One, so I guess Episode Two is on my list today. Then back to Bulletstorm or something. I'm tempted to get Garry's Mod; I always enjoyed the Onslaught maps.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

Fallout 1 (or really, just Fallout).


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 15, 2011)

"Don't study for your major tests/do your homework" because the internet is full of games.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> "Don't study for your major tests/do your homework" because the internet is full of games.


 
It's the ultimate creation, destroyer of mankind~

On-topic: Super Demo World


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2011)

...Ended up starting a new FireRed game.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 15, 2011)

Tried playing HL2:SMOD, but after a few minutes of hilarity it crashed :c


----------



## Blutide (Jun 15, 2011)

Halo : Reach Matchmaking

Warcraft a lot.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective.

It's awesome so far.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 16, 2011)

Eh, I've been playing Half-Life too much today. I'm gonna have fucking nightmares about those cthulu dogs.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Eh, I've been playing Half-Life too much today. I'm gonna have fucking nightmares about those cthulu dogs.


 
Which, the houndeyes or the bullsquids? Houndeyes are almost cute (except more than 2 eyes is always a freakout for me).


----------



## Gold (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been mostly playing either Record of Agarest War or Test Drive Unlimited 2. I'm working on the end game crap for RoAW before I move on to RoAW: Zero cause of the extra stuff that is supposed to happen sometime later in the game. And TDU2 is just my stress relief.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Which, the houndeyes or the bullsquids? Houndeyes are almost cute (except more than 2 eyes is always a freakout for me).


 
Bullsquids.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 18, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Eh, I've been playing Half-Life too much today. I'm gonna have fucking nightmares about those cthulu dogs.


 
I see you watch Freeman's Mind.
---
On topic, I'm playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on my iPod.
Never thought I could like a modern war FPS.


----------



## Cain (Jun 18, 2011)

I would be playing a healthy mixture of BC2 And MLB 2K11, but 'cause of my crap computer, I'm just playing MLB 2K11. Great game btw.


----------



## Wolf3188 (Jun 18, 2011)

Currently getting through Pokemon LeafGreen, NFS Most Wanted and Driver Parallel Lines. Yeah, I don't dig mainstream stuff much...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 19, 2011)

Since one of my gaming friend's only weaknesses is fighting games, I've spent a while on them in to hope of actually BESTING him in it.
At the moment, Naruto ultimate Ninja 3


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

The acoustic guitar.

Shit, that's not what this thread is.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been playing a shit load of Bad Company 2, lately. Trying to max out my classes and it's so much fuckin' fun.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Eh, I think the last game I played was gmod.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2011)

Playing "waiting two weeks for my PC before I can play games." Killing Floor, I miss you so bad! ;-;


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2011)

Fixed my 3DSTT, back to Revenant Wings.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Playing "waiting two weeks for my PC before I can play games."


 
Oh, I just played that a few weeks ago!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars.  Maybe this time I will unlock the Skrim campaign.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

Managed to get SMOD working okay, which is pretty hilariously awesome, but the HL2 update to HDR last year screwed up the graphics for a lot of the later levels (as the mod is based on pre-update HL2), so that it looks completely bonkers sometimes :c


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh, I just played that a few weeks ago!


 
I'm playing it right now, it's such a boring game.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 20, 2011)

A mix of GTA IV The Ballad of Gay Tony (why is his boyfriend's name Evan), Bioshock, Fallout New Vegas, Red Dead Redemption, and Halflife Opposing Force.


----------



## Discord Nova (Jun 20, 2011)

Raskulls (XBLA), an Mass Effect 2 on Casual then a playthrough on Insanity with no squad members dying on the suicide mission.


----------



## Zanzi (Jun 20, 2011)

Got Monday night Combat on the steam sale yesterday. Probably gonna finish Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky and get a bit farther in MHP3rd in the next week also.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

Mass Effect 2, Insanity difficulty.

Augh, I'm such a casual gamer, why am I doing this? D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

Gmod again. Finally learning how to make the ragdolls less herpy and more derpy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 21, 2011)

nothing :/ 
I need some new game for either my ps2 or 360 to play.


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

Crysis. Man, look at that water. That water is gorgeous. Going to shoot some crabs now.


----------



## Gold (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll probably be playing Portal 2. Borrowed it from a friend so might as well get as much out of it as I can. And might try and finish Banjo Tooie and get those last few achievements I'm missing on it.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

Hotel Dusk: Room 215. Supposedly it's really good, but we'll see.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 22, 2011)

I borrowed Super Paper Mario from one of my friends.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 22, 2011)

Working through Pokemon Diamond, a little bit of Pokemon White on the side, occasional Animal Crossing: City Folk. Not much. Want to play Portal 2!


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

Crysis frog space adventure!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 22, 2011)

dynasty warriors 7, on wu's story mode now and just did wie's


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 24, 2011)

Completed Super Paper Mario, including Flopside's Pit of Trials, in barely 18 hours... and that included hours of afkness.  Gosh, this game is an insult to the Paper Mario serie, there's absolutely no challenge and only two side-quests which give only cash which you don't even need.  I never bought anything from the shops; I wasted my cash on pipes and cards and I still had over 700 coins by the end of the game.

Ugh, lucky I borrowed it and not bought, I would've asked for a refund.


----------



## chloejux (Jun 24, 2011)

Just bought Witcher 2 for PC yesterday.  Plan to waste a good 24hrs of my life without sleep on it. As always.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2011)

I was playing Doom 3 earlier. The plot's stupid as shit, but the back story is fucking god tier.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2011)

Currently Tf2 from time to time. still going through mass effect 2 for the millionth time


----------



## Cain (Jun 27, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Currently Tf2 from time to time. still going through mass effect 2 for the millionth time


 
Oh, it started working?


----------



## William (Jun 27, 2011)

Uncharted.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 28, 2011)

The first Paper Mario till my Wiimote's battery dies, then Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 28, 2011)

Earthbound on my Wii, then probably Mother 3 after that.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 28, 2011)

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

I was playing TF2 a second ago, and recently I was also playing some Fear 3 and Minecraft as well...


----------



## DragonTrew (Jun 29, 2011)

Been playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl...

For the -third- time after getting 2 of many alternate endings.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm currently re-addicted to my Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team. Restarted, replayed the story, and I'm currently working on the post-story events. I don't plan on restarting for a long time; hit me up if you need a rescue on PMD1, anyone. .-.

I'm also replaying Luigi's Mansion. Started a few hours ago, beat Bogmire, and I'll resume play later.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

nintendogs

teaching commands via cursewords 

"motherfucker" means "roll over"


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Jun 30, 2011)

League of Legends


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 1, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3 and 2

Maxing out F-91's stats.  ^-^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 1, 2011)

Finished Kingdom Hearts 2, starting Kingdom Hearts Re-Coded.


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2011)

I just finished *Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood* and I'm now playing *Vanquish*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 2, 2011)

...Ended up starting a new game of Kingdom Hearts - 358/2 Days


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2011)

Acting like Hella Jeff on Roblox to fuck with kids. The sad part is the fact that I'm actually fitting in. What's the point of trolling if the victims don't notice it?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

Playing some dissidia 012. Must get enough people to 100 to make a team.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2011)

TF2. Spraying yellow Vriska (specifically this pic) everywhere for the hell of it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 2, 2011)

Midtown madness 2.
It's so unstable with the amount of mods being injected into it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2011)

Minecraft. Just finishing the sky windows in my art museum... plus I was showing my brother my steampunk texture pack.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

Playing some tf2. My spray attracts damn near everyone. It's basically a gift of Homer eating a pizza with his stomach while Bart watches.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

Pokemons


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Playing some tf2. My spray attracts damn near everyone. It's basically a gift of Homer eating a pizza with with his stomach while Bart watches.


 
[video=youtube;tB0scwZS3Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB0scwZS3Fk[/video]

nsfw I suppose for that last part.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2011)

Doom II.

It reminded me of how funny I thought that "Mage of Doom as Doomguy" joke was.

DYNAMIIIIITE!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Playing:
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Mass Effect 2
Dead Or Alive Dimension 
Pokemon White Version
Marvel VS Capcom 3


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

Oblivion, modded to be unrecognizable.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;tB0scwZS3Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB0scwZS3Fk[/video]
> 
> nsfw I suppose for that last part.


 
I love it when Youtube videos get passed the censors.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 4, 2011)

What I was playing was Age of Empires 2.
Annoyingly enough this computer is 'too good' for it and so the grass in the game is all pink and yellow.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> What I was playing was Age of Empires 2.
> Annoyingly enough this computer is 'too good' for it and so the grass in the game is all pink and yellow.


 
Lemme guess, Vista/Windows 7?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2011)

Quake II for the seventeenth time.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 5, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lemme guess, Vista/Windows 7?


 
Vista indeed, pity that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 5, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Vista indeed, pity that.


 
Alt-Tab to return to your desktop, then Alt-Tab again to return to your game.  You'll get your color back but the music won't loop.


----------



## Seas (Jul 5, 2011)

Mount&Blade:Warband - cRPG mod
League of Legends
Fallout: New Vegas (with various mods)
^Usually these nowadays.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 5, 2011)

PC is back, so damn many games to choose from! Sadly, Space Empires V doesn't want to work right on my new rig... After I get over the constant CPU crashes, I'm gonna have a hellofalottafun.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Minecraft. Currently working on my biggest project yet...







If invedit and map editors didn't exist, I'd be screwed.


----------



## Tacku (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been playing way too much Black Ops lately. I need a new game, maybe I will get Portal 2 or something.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Tacku said:


> I have been playing way too much Black Ops lately. I need a new game, maybe I will get Portal 2 or something.


 
Â¦: |


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 7, 2011)

Alice: Madness Returns.  It's not bad, the platforming is a little repetitive, but the story keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2011)

Minecraft. Taking a break from LOHAC. Making LOPAH since it seems easier. The obsidian islands are looking amazing with the "rivers of blood".

The blood's really just lava.


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2011)

Killing Floor! Thanks to Gibby for gifting it to me <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 8, 2011)

I was playing TF2, but then the computer started it's fan noises so I tried Star Wars Battlefront 2, which the computer took nicely.
It's not that the fan fanning as fast as it can go that worried me, it was the fact that people were sleeping nearby.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

I play killing Floor and Tf2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 8, 2011)

Guild Wars.


----------



## Dysta (Jul 8, 2011)

ARMA 2: Combine Operation.

For now it have free version of ARMA 2. And by the way, I am only focus on military simulation with intense teamwork and tactics.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2011)

Switching between Arcanum and Dark Cloud.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2011)

Minecraft.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 10, 2011)

Just been playing Men of War: Assault Squad.

Best. Game. Ever. For the co-op tactical/realism RTS genre, that is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Quake.

It was a partial speedplay as usual. I start on hard, skip all secrets, try to kill as many monsters as I can, then rage quit when I get killed by a fucking Shambler.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

HEART GOOLLD


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 10, 2011)

Just purchased Portal 2.




Just finished Portal 2.

OH MAN THAT WAS AWESOME. I can finally stop worrying about spoilers.


----------



## Tao (Jul 10, 2011)

Saints Row 2 which is like GTAIV. But good


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 12, 2011)

Minecraft. I've been working on this build since February.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 12, 2011)

Just finished Portal 2 (Gotta love the summer sale)
Playing: Sam & Max: The Devil's Playhouse, episode 3.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 12, 2011)

Megaman X4


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 13, 2011)

Minecraft.
It makes the computer fan go haywire


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2011)

Juggling between Need for Speed Underground 2, The Sims : Bustin' Out, The 4 Heroes of Light & Guild Wars.

...Whoa.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 13, 2011)

Eden Eternal.

...


Everyone else seems to be doing it, thought I'd see what it was about. >_>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2011)

R-Type Final (three dollars at Gamestop).
Also SMP Minecraft for a few minutes at a time. That's all the laptop will let me do before booting me out of the program.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2011)

Eh, I was gonna play minecraft, but the rmb isn't working and I don't feel like fixing it. Gonna play Quake 2.


----------



## Dysta (Jul 14, 2011)

Man, I am bored like hell, there's no furry go "MilSim" just like me... I thought there will have some ARMA 2 players...


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 14, 2011)

BORDERLANDS!!!!

got it for 7.50 and playing thru


----------



## Lukar (Jul 15, 2011)

- Spyro the Dragon (Bought it off of the PSN)
- Dead Space 2, for PS3 (Been playing the multiplayer a lot)
- Call of Duty: Black Ops, for 360 (I play the multiplayer and Zombies with friends)
- inFamous (Stuck on it, though ><)


----------



## Accalia Wolfa (Jul 15, 2011)

wizard101.... cause i have no life >.>


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2011)

Tee
Eff
Too


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 15, 2011)

I just bought Men of war: Assault squad. It's awesome.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 15, 2011)

Cities XL 2011

And I've decided to play through/beat Far Cry for the first time.  I never bothered before!

Then it's Dreamfall time. :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2011)

A health mixture of Men of War: Assault Squad and some ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC indie RPG called Cthulhu Saves the World - check it out on steam, you'd be mad not to get it for the price it's at (Â£1.80) srsly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 15, 2011)

Minecraft. Making that Homestuck texture pack that I can't show you guys since I used the chainsaw sprite from industrialcraft. :U

Terezi's cane is looking badass, though.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 15, 2011)

More Starwars Battlefront 2
The enemy team has a tendency to gang up on me while my character can only force-choke one at a time


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 15, 2011)

im doing a 1v1 with a friend on sins of a solar empire. looks at if its gonna take ahwile...


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

I split my gaming time between STALKER : Call of Prypiat, Spyro the Dragon : Gateway to Glimmer and Medievil 2 (I have some sort of nostalgia thing going on, as you can see from the last 2 games).


----------



## Koze (Jul 15, 2011)

Starcraft II. I gave up my mild addiction to WoW for this. Hnnnnnngh. Console side, FFX and Okami. Yeah I don't own a fancy 360 or PS3 or any worthwhile games for the Wii. Herpderp


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

nothing because my ps3 suffer the yellow light of death ><


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 17, 2011)

EvE online allday.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 17, 2011)

Dungeons of Dredmor


----------



## Aude (Jul 17, 2011)

InFamous, LittleBigPlanet, and currently pretty obsessed with Chime at the moment, more than the others~.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 18, 2011)

Half-life
I have mixed feelings about this game


----------



## Atreides (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm currently playing my 2nd go through of The Witcher 2, needed to side with my bro Roche this time. Then mixing it up with some TF2 and L4D2.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2011)

Morrowind :3


----------



## Deriaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Lost Planet 2. Caught it during the Steam Sale. Just wish GFWL would let me play with one of my friends.

Otherwise, Alien Swarm, Team Fortress 2, and Breath of Death VII.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

Just beat Kirby's Epic Yarn. It's cute but... I am disappoint.

I want to play inFamous. 

Recently I have been really wanting to play Tomb Raider Legend. I beat it rather quickly when I first played it but it has been a LONG while since I have played.


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Morrowind :3


YESSSSSS

Terraria too


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 19, 2011)

Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction with 2-3 more friends. Online play is much better.
Just Cause 2. I love using enemy ships as ramps with the SnakeHead.
Bulletstorm. Kill with Skill until the profanity gets boring(Quite fast, actually).

That's pretty much about it. Until the new wave of games will go out, I'm pretty stuck.




Blues said:


> Eden Eternal.


 
Me and another two played this game. We quit at LV31.
Another passing kawaiichan-graphics MMO.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 19, 2011)

Uncharted 2 but I want to play through F:NV and try to accumulate more negative karma than should be possible.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh. Gonna play some Quake Live after I drink a few dozen cups of coffee.

Or just two.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 21, 2011)

Planning to play the Limbo Demo for the PS3


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 21, 2011)

Gonna get started on Medievil 2 tonight. Then I'll go explore mutant-infested tunnels in Stalker.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 21, 2011)

Started playing Oblivion.  Sorry Guild Wars, I'll see you much, much later @_@

For now, time to rank up in the Thieves' Guild, then move on to the Dark Brotherhood!

Also, stealing everything in a Fence's house then selling it back to him FTW.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 21, 2011)

Diablo 2X again. 
May as well play AC:B or play dead in a bit.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 22, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Also, stealing everything in a Fence's house then selling it back to him FTW.



Effective no?

Since an accidental deletion of my saved games, I'm rushing through half life because I know all the tricks.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 22, 2011)

little big planet 2 which i won in an E3 prediction contest :3 woo! =D


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2011)

Doom II


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 25, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3.  o_o

Unicorn Gundam is amazing in that game.


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 25, 2011)

fallout new vages, die rader die


----------



## Rinz (Jul 25, 2011)

Right now I'm playing LoZ: The Minish Cap


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been playing League of Legends lately.  I am pretty terrible at it.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I have been playing League of Legends lately.  I am pretty terrible at it.



Everyone says they're terrible at it when they start playing :V

I'm lvl 10 and I still think I'm terrible at it, though my teammates disagree. (then again, I play support characters so my stats always look less impressive than those of some more agressive heroes)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 25, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Everyone says they're terrible at it when they start playing :V
> 
> I'm lvl 10 and I still think I'm terrible at it, though my teammates disagree. (then again, I play support characters so my stats always look less impressive than those of some more agressive heroes)



I am level 10 as well.  I was doing very well when I first started, and then started doing progressively worse as I reached higher levels.  Now I'm just actively bad.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

The good thing is, the friend who got me into LoL is a level 30 addict who's working towards joining the french tournament team (and he just might be able to) ... he's been there pretty much since the beta and knows everything about the game. With such a mentor/teammate, I usually play great games


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Rayman Forever
goddammit, nostalgia made me go and get this again. I freaking love these games and they've aged well too. I know what I'm spending a lot of time doing in the near future <_<


----------



## Riyeko (Jul 28, 2011)

Combat Arms.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX, Monster Tale, and I'm about to start Dragon Age Origins after I finish one or the other. I'm at the end of Monster Tale but oh my god I suck really badly at it. I guess I was never good at Castlevania or those types of games, but I never thought I was THAT bad either :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2011)

Kerbal space program.
3..2..1..Liftoff.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Jul 30, 2011)

Right now I am living my life in the province of Cyrodiil. With the occasional trip to Reach.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 30, 2011)

When my iPod is done charging, I'll go play Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2011)

Doom 3.




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Kerbal space program.
> 3..2..1..Liftoff.



we HAFF lifdoff


----------



## CuddlyBluePanda (Jul 30, 2011)

Currently playing TF2, AvA and Forsaken World.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 31, 2011)

Half-life
I don't want to, I would rather play TF2, but that doesn't work right now


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 31, 2011)

Vampire Masquarde Redemption

The game is actually lot more tedious that i remembered but still holds up.


----------



## iTails (Jul 31, 2011)

Day of Defeat: Source as usual. I would play Garrys Mod, but server admins are usually around age 12 and ban happy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

Doom 3.

Fucking Alpha Labs Sector 4. y u so confusing?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 31, 2011)

After over 100 hours of playing Oblivion, I'm starting the storyline :V

Funny how I became the Arch-mage without ever casting a single spell.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 31, 2011)

Garry's mod.
BFBC2


----------



## Fling (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars.

Oh yes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 31, 2011)

Pinecones said:


> Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars.
> 
> Oh yes.



Oh yes indeed.  I should really beat it someday, I stopped at the Power Rangers.


----------



## Fling (Jul 31, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh yes indeed.  I should really beat it someday, I stopped at the Power Rangers.



Dude, you should. Its so fun! Also, Bowser on your team. Pretty much the best thing ever to come out of a Mario game


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 1, 2011)

Done with the Vampire now. Currently i'm playing Warcraft 3 for the millionth time. Also thinking about playing Fallout 2.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 1, 2011)

Beat Spyro 2 and Medievil 2 last week, re-playing Spyro : Year of the Dragon for the millionth time.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 1, 2011)

Back to Starwars Battlefront 2 again.
I feel as if I'm missing out here, you're all playing awesome games and I've got them all on this shelf next to me and not able to play them!


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 1, 2011)

I was playing RE4 earlier but I got bored. I'm playing Jak and Daxter (the first one) now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 1, 2011)

Pinecones said:


> Dude, you should. Its so fun! Also, Bowser on your team. Pretty much the best thing ever to come out of a Mario game



I know, that game's awesome but it was too hard when I last played it.  And besides, I'm not a big fan of Bowser being in my team, especially not after his shitty performance in Super Paper Mario :V

But yeah, Geno beats Bowser's ass anytime.  Fuck yeah possessed puppets.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 4, 2011)

JUST finished Final Fantasy IX for the first time (eight years after buying it ). Now I feel like I don't have a reason to live. Gotta find another game to fill the void, quick!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 4, 2011)

Finished Oblivion, started Morrowind, stopped Morrowind, started Borderlands.


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 5, 2011)

Well now i'm mainly playing Catherine which i got today and Final Fantasy IV PSP which i got yesterday. I'm three hours in Catherine and so far it has been great (stage 4-2)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2011)

Still been playing League of Legends on and off.  I've been doing a lot better now that I've found a champion whose play style I really like.  Teemo is such a little troll.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 5, 2011)

I had to stop playing LoL to study for my finals, I haven't played a game in three months when I come back next month I'm gonna suck so hard :X


----------



## Traven V (Aug 5, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas (Finished) plays Oblivion awaiting Skyrim , and of course the sorted Retro gaming occasionally ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought Oblivion during the summer sales for about 15$, and Morrowind two days ago for 20$.  Today, the both of 'em are on sale for 15$.  FML.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2011)

MW2 and New Vegas. H'ray for energy weapons!


----------



## Waffles (Aug 6, 2011)

Borderlands with friends, yo.
Sirens = OP <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Some hipster-shit arcade game on the 360.

Edit: I don't get my new rank.

Edit x2 Combo!: Nevermind. Just remembered the joke.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm playing Cogs right now.
You guys really need to get the humble indie bundle


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 6, 2011)

Daggerfall. Foolishly ignored the Dark Brotherhood invitation till it was too late. Fucking ridiculous how easy it is to steal merchandise in the game. I do like the weighted gold exchanged into lightweight letters of credit concept, though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 7, 2011)

Had a power outage two days ago, and when the power came back on it said I had to run a chkdsk because Firefox was corrupted, so I did.  When it finished, Firefox indeed didn't work anymore, neither did IE and Steam.

Tried playing System Restore but chkdsk broke it too, so I've been playing Kernel since yesterday morning... as well as Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 7, 2011)

Mount & Blade: Warband


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Playing some World of tanks. But it's so boring i might drop it real soon


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

Working my way through Persona 3 Portable and still PokÃ©mon White. Had White for ages now and still haven't beat it. GYM THREE HERE I GO WOOOOOOO <:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 8, 2011)

After two days of scanning, Kernel fixed everything except Firefox.  I'll try reinstalling it again, and if it doesn't work I'll have to switch to another browser >.>

Oh well, still Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 8, 2011)

just started tales of vesperia.
When they mentioned that the aqua blastia went off the first thing i thought was "o god don't make the tutorial level a water level"


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2011)

World of Warcraft. Just got my 12th lvl 85...


----------



## kodathefox (Aug 8, 2011)

was playing angry birds. till i got to a level i couldn't pass through.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 8, 2011)

Reinstalling Firefox worked, and I have my yearly dose of FF VIII, so back to Borderlands.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 9, 2011)

Terraria.  I've just made a full set of molten armor, which I believe is the best in the game.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been playing Saints Row 2 to get myself up to date in time for Saints Row The Third, as well as a little Oblivion, and Battlefield Bad Company 2 (bring on BF3, hell yeah).

I've also been playing a little bit of BRINK _ironically_.

I usually have a problem actually playing and sticking to games, but http://randomsteamgame.com/ helped a lot with that (currently down, apparently)


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> but http://randomsteamgame.com/ helped a lot with that (currently down, apparently)



What's that?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2011)

Moar and moar KF


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 9, 2011)

Just played one of those 'mini-game' things on Warcraft 3, whatever that was.


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Playing Kingdom hearts 1, and I'm in the Little Mermaid level right now. I kinda like this level for some reason lol


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got an emulator, so I've been smoking Crash all day.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 9, 2011)

Playing Morrowind. Being an N'Wah!


----------



## Querk (Aug 9, 2011)

vvvvvv from the humble bumble 

specifically the "doing things the hard way part"

specifically I beat the "doing things the hard way part", which has had an amaranthine on my feelings towards spiked walls c3;


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

Team fortress 2

as spy <3


----------



## Fling (Aug 10, 2011)

League of Legends! So boss.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 10, 2011)

I think that I am already mostly out of things to do in Terraria.

Also apparently the game went on sale for half off just days after I bought it.  God damn.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 10, 2011)

Currently playing through Chasm - The Rift (a 1997 PC shooter) on normal difficulty.  It's quite fun!


----------



## Zydala (Aug 10, 2011)

Querk said:


> which has had an amaranthine on my feelings



You get dictionary.com's word of the day don't you. (p.s. amaranthine is an adjective not a noun)


ON TOPIC: I've decided to tackle Persona 3: FES after having my P3P save destroyed :C


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 10, 2011)

Team Fortress 2, been trying to convince my brother to give me his duplicate weapons.
My new account has no weapons.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Thinking about loading up some Modern Warfare 2, or maybe Black Ops. I haven't touched the latter in a little while.


----------



## Querk (Aug 10, 2011)

Zydala said:


> You get dictionary.com's word of the day don't you. (p.s. amaranthine is an adjective not a noun)


I meant to say an amaranthine effect but decided that editing is for pussies, so I guess you caaauuught me

going back into the willowwacks behind my house to curl up

also osmos is the worst game I've ever played ever


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 10, 2011)

Amaranthine is a city in Dragon Age Origins : Awakening.

*cough*


----------



## Zydala (Aug 10, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Amaranthine is a city in Dragon Age Origins : Awakening.
> 
> *cough*



It's funny I knew that because my roomie is playing it right now :O (but it was also the word of the day yesterday, when he posted... lol)


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never played Dragon Age. I'm not really that into RPGs but is it worth checking out?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> I've never played Dragon Age. I'm not really that into RPGs but is it worth checking out?



I guess so, unless you are repulsed by seemingly endless amounts of dialogue


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

No I don't think I am. I did enjoy Mass Effect, and Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 11, 2011)

Bioware made Mass Effect and Dragon Age. It's your typical RPG but being able to influence the politics of different nations is pretty fun. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

Well then I may give it the old college try.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

Minecraft. Gonna work on the Land of Pulse and Haze from Homestuck, which I started a while ago. The castle ruins are looking quite badass so far, in my opinion.

Here's a screenshot.

Really need to work on that obsidian texture. Plus, I need to make the lava look like blood.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 11, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> I've never played Dragon Age. I'm not really that into RPGs but is it worth checking out?



Dragon Age Origins is a masterpiece, Dragon Age 2 is... decent.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 11, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> Well then I may give it the old college try.



It's thirty bucks for the original game and ALL downloadable content; pretty good steal :]


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 13, 2011)

Well i'm trying to play System Shock 2 but the game kinda pisses me off so i'm only playing it casually. My main project currently is Fallout 2 which i have never completed without cheating so i'm trying to correct that.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 13, 2011)

Tf2 as spy (<3) once again!


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

Pokemon HeartGold. I don't really like Pokemon but my girlfriend left her DS here and told me to grind levels while she was gone. Caught some things she didn't have as well.


----------



## BearlyBen (Aug 13, 2011)

Right now it's Minecraft, World of Warcraft, Starcraft 2, Ocarine of Time 3D, and various games on my android.

Soon all that will be thrown out for Deus Ex. Knights of the Old Republic, Mass Effect 3, and Battlefield 3. 

This year is gonna be SIiiiiiiiiick with awesome titles!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 14, 2011)

Fallout 3, it's pretty awesome if not for the occasional crash.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 14, 2011)

I got TF2 to work again, so that's a relief.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 15, 2011)

Stainless steel!


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm on Borderlands right now. I'm halfway through playthrough 2 and I've just started doing the DLC.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fallout 3, it's pretty awesome if not for the occasional crash.



Dontcha love when you're in VATS and you're thinking "boom headshot fuck yeah super mutant bitches" and all of a sudden the game decides to tell you to hold that thought INDEFINITELY? And then you have to kill the game the hard way through task manager and you get to rage about losing any and all awesome shit you had collected since your last save.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Dontcha love when you're in VATS and you're thinking "boom headshot fuck yeah super mutant bitches" and all of a sudden the game decides to tell you to hold that thought INDEFINITELY? And then you have to kill the game the hard way through task manager and you get to rage about losing any and all awesome shit you had collected since your last save.



Seeing as how the game autosaves every time you change screens, the longest I've lost was about 10 minutes, which is not that big of a deal.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm playing Dead Space right now... (Question:Why is my posts not going up?)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 18, 2011)

(Answer: It has risen from 10 to 11. Posts don't count in Introductions and Forum Games)


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> (Answer: It has risen from 10 to 11. Posts don't count in Introductions and Forum Games)


Thank you ^w^ i was worried.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 18, 2011)

Playing the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R game. It started out good but as it goes on I'm starting to like it a bit less. In the beginning your character was just some hard-on-his luck scrounger who can only make it through his first firefight through wizardry and/or save spamming. The first battle can be pretty intense, seeing as most of the enemies have guns that can kill you in one hit and you have a gun that can't do the same to them. (Note: I was playing one difficulty level above normal. Your mileage may vary.) 

Basically, it was as tense as a battle between one guy and a dozen armed bandits should be. A real proper firefight that you could feel pretty badass about once you beat it. 

This feeling lessened though as the game went on. I'm about maybe 10 or so hours into it now and my character has to take a break every few minutes to go shit lumberjacks. He's just that hardcore.  Ammo, while scarce earlier in the game, has since become plentiful (especially when I learned that you need to manually pick-up and unload guns in order to get ammo that has already been loaded.) First 9x18mm rounds were falling out my ass, then the smaller rifle ammo and the 9x19mm rounds, though by the time I had enough 9x19mm they had stopped being useful. The game is very... authentic when it comes to guns and munitions, and by that I mean every fucking gun you find takes a different kind. Whatever happened to the good 'ol days of "You found an ammo crate. Now you have more ammo?" 

Don't get me wrong though. The game still stays above the "Fallout 3" model of "I HAVE A NUCLEAR ROCKET LAUNCHER, 3 MINIGUNS, AND 89 GRENADES! FUCK YOUR EVERYTHING!" S.T.A.L.K.E.R generally doesn't let you haul around more than half-a-dozen military-grade automatic weapons before you exceed your weight limit which, if you play games in any way similar to me, is your biggest enemy. ROLEPLAYERS! WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION! (Loot! Loot! Loot!) 

60kg sounds like a lot, and it is, but for a gamer who's used to carrying around a couple suits of power armor in his pocket it does seem a bit restrictive. :v  

Also, money. I have a lot of it in that game right now. Between killing a bunch of people in an arena and generally slapping the shit of anything that crosses my path, I've gotten a lot of dough. It helps that I'm OCD enough to spend hours shuttling back and forth between the site of my latest shit-wreckage and this guy who, for the first 7 hours or so of the game, is the only one you can sell guns, ammo or armor to. 

No seriously. Nobody else will buy it, even when they can *clearly* afford it. (You can tell how much money people have when you trade with them.)

"Hey! You're rich and under-equipped. I see you only have a 9mm pistol to defend yourself. Since you're attacked by gigantic waves of psychotic raiders every 5 minutes, could I possibly interest you in this military-grade piece of ass-whooping steel?" 
"Nope." 
"Um... ok then... how about some absolutely useless crap, like enough bandages for you and all of your friends to dress up like mummies on Halloween?"
"OOOH! GIMME GIMME GIMME!" *spends all of money on the gigantic stacks of bandages I tend to accrue because I DON'T HAVE TIME TO BLEED* 
":I" 

Then, in true douchebag form, I buy all of his food. Yeah. Can't eat bandages can you, tough guy? Who's going to buy my assault rifles now, asshole? NOT YOU! YOU'RE DEAD FROM MASS BANDAGE INGESTION!

EDIT: I swear these things don't look like walls of text when I write them. I think wizards are tampering with my post length.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun 2!!!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Playing the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R game.



Man those games are so awesome it's all I've been playing since christmas. I played through the first game 3 times just to get the different endings. There were 5 more but I gave up.

I pretty much agree with everything you said, especially about the firefigths being tense as hell ( since even the best armor in the game can't protect you from a couple of headshots ).
Myself I switched between 4 weapons : a pistol (the type varied depending on the best I could afford at the time), a Kalashnikov type gun (since it's the most common ammo, I only used it in a pinch though, in case I was out of bullets for my primary weapon), a shotgun (for mutants) and my primary weapon : a G37 (or TRS 301, early in the game). I attached a scope to them so I could snipe in single-shot, since sniping i pretty much the most over-powered thing in Stalker (considering missiles and grenades for weapon-mounted launchers are rarer than a winning lottery ticket).

From what I could gather you're pretty much at the beginning of the game, so I have only one thing to tell you : wait 'til you reach the effin' underground labs and stuff. Those levels are so terrifying and awesome I can't even begin to describe ...

And if you, like me, spam bandages during firefigths (since they stop bleeding and restore health), I'd advice getting used to do without (if you're planning on playing the next games in the series that is). In Call of Prypiat (number 3) bandages don't do shit except slightly lessen your bleeding (3 types of bleeding : red, orange and green. A bandage basically downgrades the bleeding to the lower colour).

And don't get too used to artefacts basically littering the place, either, they become rarer than diamonds in later games 

Edit : if weight is a problem, I just remembered some suits of armor and artefacts in mid-late game can enable you to carry more stuff. You should look into that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as there's not a mission where one guy needs 12 jellyfish I think I'll be O.K.


I did learn a harsh lesson or two as I went one one of my trips back to  that fat bastard who is the only person who buys weapons for the first  few hours of the game. I sold an artifact on my way there to lighten the  load. Then the fat bastard said he needed me to go get it. I went back and the guy decided that a 1000% mark-up seemed fair. 

In retrospect I should have shot him. 

 I've been keeping most of my second tier ones... plus the couple of third tier ones I've found. Right now I've got it set up so I've got three of the "bullet resistance but radioactive" ones, a "anti-radioactive but  bleedy" one, and an "anti-bleedy but makes you get worse chem burns" one. 

The net result is that I shake of radioactivity, bleed remarkably less than usual, can take a few more bullets, and have only a slight disadvantage if I happen to drunkenly stumble into a pit of acid. Not usually likely but then again my guy is a Russian in a toxic waste spill, so drunkard/acid interactions might not be that uncommon. 

...

Whenever I pick up vodka I "dispose" of it because I've got a good 20 or 30 "fuck radiation" kits, plus a bunch of medkits that can do the same. I've actually had him go into battle while stumbling around and presumably soiling his hazmat suit. 

"I'M AN EXCUSE! YOU DON'T HAVE A DRUNK!" 

Wait no that's not quite right... 

Also: The whole "ACTIONS HAVE CONSEQUENCES" in this game thing is creeping me out actually. 

For example: There was this dude named "Fox" I had to save the life of. When I succeeded, he got attacked by albino dogs, which I killed for him and got a bunch of money in return. I liked Fox. He gave me money. Anyways, the next time I went by there he was dead. He's kind of *RIGHT NEXT TO* an area where infinite dogs spawn all day every day. 

I really hope I don't get the "you're little Hitler" ending because I didn't save him. Plenty of other games have done shit like that to me and it's fucking annoying... FALLOUT 3


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

There aren't a lot of "go fetch artefact" missions in the first game (not that I remember anyway), and the most annoying type of mission (go collect a *random item that can only be found once in a while on mutants*) has been killed off in the later games anyway.

And yeah ... sometimes little tiny things you do in the game have HUGE consequences later on. This can sometimes be very infuriating. Especially since everyone (except for 2 or 3 traders/mission givers) can either be killed by you or wind up killed by random mutants or bandits in the game at any time.

If I remember well ... my artefact mix went something like this : 1 Crystal (radiation -30% but less endurance) , Soul (health + 600% but lessens your resistance to physical attacks, like being stabbed and shot at), Flash (endurance + 73%, but less resistance to electrical shocks) ans Slug. They also changed all the effects of the artefacts in the next games, so don't get too used to associating the names and looks with the effects. So I had loads of life and could run a really long time (useful in a firefight when moving from cover to cover)

Right now in the third game it's : 2X Bubble (radiation -4), Flame (wound healing +6) and  something else that closes wounds but I can't remember it's name. That way I soak up retarded amounts of radiation (especially useful since almost all artefacts are radioactive in Call of Prypiat), I stop bleeding almost instantly when I get shot without ever using bandages and I have a decent health-recovery speed.
It also helps that I shelled over 60K roubles on a Powered Suit, the best armor in the whole game. You can't run in it, but you're a goddamn indestructible engine of doom. Stalkers with Kalashnikovs opened up on me at point blank range and barely phased me (or scratched the paint-job, for that matter ) with that combo of equipment.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 18, 2011)

Zoo Tycoon 2. Got a five star zoo with lotsa species an happy guests. Too damn addicting.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Zoo Tycoon 2. Got a five star zoo with lotsa species an happy guests. Too damn addicting.



Zoo Tycoon 1 (complete collection, with dinos, underwater animals and endangered species) is still one of my favoritest favorite games of all time.


----------



## Discord Nova (Aug 18, 2011)

Campaign on Halo: Reach, Halo 3: ODST, and Gears 1.


----------



## Fiendly (Aug 18, 2011)

Catherine. i want to play Limbo, Torchlight, Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask again, but Catherine won't let me


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 18, 2011)

QuinnWOLF said:


> Campaign on Halo: Reach, Halo 3: ODST, and Gears 1.



Halo: Reach is one of the few games that has the honor of being amongst "games I didn't even bother finishing." 

About an hour in I wondered why I was playing Halo 3 again and laughed derisively at myself. Haven't put the disk back in since. 

_Sniper: Ghost Warrior _lasted longer than that for me. Granted it was absolute shitwater, but it was shitwater I hadn't played before and that earned it a few hours more.

(To be fair, at the time I got Reach I also got Assassin's Creed  Brotherhood, so it wasn't exactly fair. Shoot aliens I've shot a  thousand times before, or run around Rome shanking foos and making it  rain on dem hoes?)


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 18, 2011)

Right now I'm playing DDO again. I just started with a human Tempest Ranger and I love him to death. I managed to get the first Mass Effect to run on my laptop, so I'm playing that off and on. I really like the game, but I hate the inventory and combat system, so it's not as fun as I thought it would be. And of course, I have all of the graphics at the minimum settings, so it looks like shit. I've been playing Minecraft with the Yogbox installed, but I'm having really bad lag issues. 

It's definitely time for me to get a new computer :<


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 18, 2011)

Halo 3.  Oh joy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2011)

Just beat Tales of Vesperia, great story, but some of the gameplay things are really annoying.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 19, 2011)

I just finished playing Stalker, Call of Prypiat. I'm so sad that I've finished the games and that I know there won't be anything new for me in the Zone before the next game that I honestly feel like crying ;_;

I have no idea what I'm gonna do now ... maybe get back to Dawn of War (I never did finish Dark Crusade and Soulstorm) or Sins of a Solar Empire (a great space-RTS game that I recommend if you love huge, long-ass games about spaceship battles and galactic empire managing btw).
There was also that indie game "Space Pirates and Zombies" (Spaz, for short) that I wanted to try out, but I'm not sure they've finished beta testing yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2011)

Been playing League of Legends. I think Kog'Maw is my new favourite champion, he is so cute and ridiculous.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 20, 2011)

A lot of Assassins Creed Brotherhood


----------



## Aetius (Aug 21, 2011)

Tf2


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Trolling Modern Warfare 2 for the hell of it.

It's weird when my audio replays in someone else's mic. I had no idea my voice sounded more mature than a twelve year old's. :I


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 21, 2011)

Simcity 3000


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

I have an irresistible urge to re-play my cult classic pc game : Zoo Tycoon 1 - Complete Collection.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 22, 2011)

Elder scrolls 4


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel like shit. Gonna play some tf2 tennis.

Hurdahurdahur.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 23, 2011)

Future Pinball.

Not a console game, all it does is emulate real pinball machines, but seeing as I love pinball, it's really addicting playing all these different machines on my computer. 

As for console games, I'm getting back into little big planet 2, after having ditched it for a while realizing I have no creative potential


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2011)

Still playing Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3.  @_@  Online's a bit fun.  Playing with higher ranked people is OMG sometimes.


----------



## marai1234 (Aug 23, 2011)

Team Furtress 2
Left fur Dead 1 and 2

And 'WAIYEWNOABLOODEEWERKEFFAI!!!'


----------



## awpersarebad (Aug 23, 2011)

i play europa universalis III all day every day


----------



## Aetius (Aug 23, 2011)

Going on another rotation of TF2, Shogun 2, and oblivion.


----------



## Keziah (Aug 24, 2011)

I WOULD be playing Istaria: Chronicles of the Gifted if my internets weren't being bitchy >.<  I miss my dragon already. D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

Team Fortress 2.

But I got all angry because my favorite pyro tennis server was down.




marai1234 said:


> Team Furtress 2
> Left fur Dead 1 and 2
> 
> And 'WAIYEWNOABLOODEEWERKEFFAI!!!'



Please. Just stop.
This is the kind of shit that makes us cringe in disgust.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 24, 2011)

practicing marvle vs capcom 3, most specifically dormammu and hella ambiguous block strings.


----------



## hades_warpig (Aug 25, 2011)

Currently playing World of Tanks. It's my most played game over the last year an a half. I can't get enough of it!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 25, 2011)

marai1234 said:


> Team Furtress 2
> Left fur Dead 1 and 2



I actually thought for a second that the first one was a mod for TF2


----------



## Aetius (Aug 25, 2011)

Moar Oblivion.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

Portal 2 and Dead Space 2


----------



## marai1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I actually thought for a second that the first one was a mod for TF2





Sollux said:


> Please. Just stop.
> This is the kind of shit that makes us cringe in disgust.




Do EITHER of you know how many furs play on Steam? More than half, I know that.


One group of furs has nearly 20k different members in it, and most of them play TF2.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 26, 2011)

Actualy its a indy game from xbox called Avatar Adventures.
A simple action rpg where your avatar is the char you play as.
It is a fun game still tho.


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 27, 2011)

Currently working my way through Half Life 1 and Starcraft 2.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 27, 2011)

marai1234 said:


> Do EITHER of you know how many furs play on Steam? More than half, I know that.
> 
> 
> One group of furs has nearly 20k different members in it, and most of them play TF2.


 Because of your pun, I am now investing millions of dollars, to develop the technology, to punch people through a computer moniter.


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally finished my Platinums on Dragon age orgins, and Killzone 3. Working on Disgaea 3 and can't freaking wait till modern warfare 2 comes out and my favorite multiplayer battle game series, Battlefield 3, comes out.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 28, 2011)

Zelda OoT 3D


----------



## DW_ (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul Calibur IV

fnvsfkbjfnscdmf Namco you trolls jfnvbckjsbnkjncksjnv y u maek Zasalamel so cheap dfbvavn kjjkxv zs,n vxz



TheGatekeeper said:


> Finally finished my Platinums on Dragon age  orgins, and Killzone 3. Working on Disgaea 3 and can't freaking wait  till *modern warfare 2* comes out and my favorite multiplayer battle game  series, Battlefield 3, comes out.



Uhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 29, 2011)

Halo Reach oddly enough.  Actually using Forge and it's been pretty great so far.  But ugh, Forge World is so empty and I have no idea what to do on it at times.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 29, 2011)

*Sigh* I admit it...I was playing Second life..... : /


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> *Sigh* I admit it...I was playing Second life..... : /



I've got good news and bad news.

Good news is Second Life isn't a game, so you technically can't "play" it.

Bad news is... Second Life, seriously?!


----------



## DW_ (Aug 29, 2011)

Still Soul Calibur IV because I swear to fucking /CHRIST/ Unfailing Tower is rigged.


----------



## marai1234 (Aug 30, 2011)

Does ANYONE selse still play Animal Crossing: Wild world?


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 30, 2011)

Currently playing: TF2, FF7 (the second time), Minecraft, Oblivion, Crysis 2 and Diabolo 2 for good measure ^.^

Waiting for: BF3 and Skyrim (11.11.11 I don't want to wait any longer D: )


----------



## Molotov (Aug 30, 2011)

Eh, back on Marvel vs. Capcom 3, Bioshock 2 and Resident Evil 5.

Pretty soon, SF 3: Third Strike: Online Edition will be next along with either Rage and/or Dead Island.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 31, 2011)

Persona 3.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2011)

_About_ to play Red Orchestra 2, FINALLY. B)


----------



## Aetius (Aug 31, 2011)

This so much ^


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing.
*BECAUSE I'M POOR.*






But in all seriousness, I'm too lazy to hook my game-systems up. There's some useless cluttered desk I need to replace first. You can bet I'm going to wear that out when it's hooked up, though.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

Gonna start playing Bioshock 2 on my sister's Xbox next week (she's such a wuss she couldn't even make it past the first levels and now she looks up to me to pick up the pieces XD) and probably buy that indie game that I heard so much about, SPAZ (or Space Pirates and Zombies, for the less acronym-capable)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2011)

I beat Halo 3 co-op with my buddy.

"Oh hey Arbiter when did you get here"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2011)

I've played the Red Orchestra 2 beta for 7 hours today.

I jizzed buckets.

BRB, MORE.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 31, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I played a video game... Can't until that damn new hard drive arrives! 

May I watch you people play?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't try to play League of Legends while drunk.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 1, 2011)

Playing some Just Cause 2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Can't remember the last time I played a video game... Can't until that damn new hard drive arrives!
> 
> May I watch you people play?



Sure, if you wanna watch a livestream of me playing Torchlight.


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution, though I'm tending to play it like how I imagine you're supposed to play a Metal Gear Solid game for the most part.

Also, nothing like a relaxing tranquilliser dart to the skull to knock someone out with no permanent repercussions.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 1, 2011)

Currently playing _PACMAN OMG_
WAKAWAKAWAKAWAKAWAKA

But seriously, I found a disc of Namco Museum for the Cube for $6, and it's in perfect condition. I am enjoying the ever-loving hell out of this thing. Eat all of the dots. ALL OF THEM.
Crack open a Dew throwback and I'm set for the evening.

On the side I'm still trying to beat FF Tactics Advanced to 100% items and missions, no cheats or walk-throughs, still my first play through. 154 hours and counting, 264 missions completed, lv. 45 Marche, and lv. 76 clan.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 1, 2011)

Playing some nice Red Orchestra 2 Beta. Still buggy and has plenty of bullshit moments, but is so AWESOME


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 1, 2011)

Bouncing around between Medal of Honor, Duke Nukem 3D, Perfect Dark, Wolfenstein 3D, and Perfect Dark: Zero


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 1, 2011)

After a month of hardly playing anything I'm now back to Borderlands. I'm planning to buy Limbo soon. I've always thought it looked cool. I'm glad it came to PSN.


----------



## Vella C Raptor (Sep 2, 2011)

Co-oping Reach with a buddy~
I haven't been able to play it till now. * u*


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 2, 2011)

Stormfur said:


> After a month of hardly playing anything I'm now back to Borderlands. I'm planning to buy Limbo soon. I've always thought it looked cool. I'm glad it came to PSN.


Borderlands you say? PS3 or PC? That's what i've been playing for the last week :3


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 2, 2011)

Been playing a lot of Mario Kart with my girlfriend lately. I am the gamer of the household, how does she keep beating me? Dammit...


----------



## grimtotem (Sep 2, 2011)

currently playing Forza 3 and HFS hot pursuit on 360 also looking for ppl to play with GT = Grim Doberman


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2011)

Playing Red Orchestra 2, and some supremacy 1914 when RO2 crashes too much.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 2, 2011)

playing naurtoe: ninja ultimate storm 2 against friends. Deidara is so fucking good with his bird projectiles, x button all day.


----------



## iTails (Sep 2, 2011)

Whooped ass in TF2 earlier. I lost track after 200+ kills, and someone challenged me to a duel because I was a brony. Needless to say, I got bored after he kept hiding and/or playing as an engineer or a medic and just camping.

Duel status:
Me: 21
Him: 14

( â‰–â€¿â‰–)


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 3, 2011)

ImNotHere said:


> Borderlands you say? PS3 or PC? That's what i've been playing for the last week :3



PS3. I've just finished playthrough 2 and am doing playthrough 2.5 boss farming and DLCs.


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

Uncharted 2. I missed some treasures and I had to replay the train level for maximum helicopter.


----------



## Winkuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Been playing Starcraft 2 lately. Already on the 21th mission so almost done with it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 3, 2011)

Winkuru said:


> Been playing Starcraft 2 lately. Already on the 21th mission so almost done with it.


We got that game up and running again this morning, my brother's been at it for _hours_. I think he's up to that train mission.

I myself have been on Just Cause 2.


----------



## marai1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

Right now, im about to start up borderlands some more.


----------



## Molotov (Sep 3, 2011)

Street Fighter 3: Third Strike: Online Edition. AWESOME PRO AND JAPANESE PRO PLAYER LOBBIES.
But seriously, I missed the game so much, the music and the techs are just...beautiful/challenging to pull off but worth it when you get them down.


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 3, 2011)

Touhou 10: Mountain of Faith


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

ICO. Girl climb a ladder before I smack a bitch


----------



## DW_ (Sep 3, 2011)

God of War 3.

DIE MOTHERFUCKER ZEUS DIE.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2011)

Dark Souls comes out tomorrow :>


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

Haven't played much vidya since school started.

Gonna play some minecraft. Really need to finish the LOPAH.


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Dark Souls comes out tomorrow :>


Oh man, that freaked me out. It doesn't come out here for another month. I can't wait! 


I've also been thinking of trying out Minecraft. That is, if I can. My computer sucks at running games.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2011)

Stormfur said:


> Oh man, that freaked me out. It doesn't come out here for another month. I can't wait!



Apparently it did get pushed back by a month and I just wasn't aware. Oh well, ended up buying Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition and Little Big Planet 2 with the money I had for Dark Souls instead.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

World at War
Nazi Zombies
Split screen with brother
Realize he's my only vidya bro
Fuck


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 6, 2011)

Playing the original Deus Ex.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2011)

I keep playing Tropico 4.

Love this game.


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2011)

4 Resident Evil, as it says on the title screen.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 7, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Multiplayer Beta. Got a beta code in an email.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2011)

Terraria ;~; do want hate being a college student


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2!!1!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

TF2. Just testing a gif spray.

People are probably saying "why does this asshole like reconnecting?"


----------



## Seas (Sep 7, 2011)

Mount&Blade:Warband - cRPG mod


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 7, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2 Beta, tho it keeps crashing


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 8, 2011)

Deus Ex, also Zelda OoT3D Master Quest. It's gotten more fun since I'm actually dying in the game.


----------



## cad (Sep 9, 2011)

Started playing Twilight Princess. I got to the place where you were  herding in goats, and saved after that; then my brother came in and  bothered me. I then stopped playing. If he's so inclined on spoiling the  game for me, then I've had enough. I want to explore the game in my own  pace, dammit.

I named Epona as my bf's pet name. I giggle madly everytime that line of text comes up.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 9, 2011)

Started playing Lord of the Rings online with some friends since the game went F2P some time ago. Also brought Dawn of War 2 : Chaos Rising, so I'll get cracking at that game again.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> Red Orchestra 2 Beta, tho it keeps crashing



At least it's a beta, and not the full release. That's what betas are for, after all.

Anyhoo, I'm gonna play a bit less of the RO2 beta, and just wait for the full release! It comes tuesday, AFAIK.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 2.

Stupid Skrillex... making me choose Reptile every time...


----------



## FurrFreak (Sep 11, 2011)

Dead Island, SOOO Awesome! It can be a little glitchy at times but the gameplay is epic!!!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not playing it anymore but, i was playing Infamous 2.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 11, 2011)

DINO RUN


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2011)

im still mostly playing happy wheels. seeing a dad on a bike with his son in the back get destroyed by a wrecking ball or mines never gets old


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2011)

Playing Dwarf Fortress again. They've really improved the adventure mode.

I'm currently wandering around bashing bonobos in the groin with a carved carp skull trophy, then turning their skins into fancy boots, which I decorate with their bones.

Because I can.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots of dead island!


----------



## Zydala (Sep 12, 2011)

Radiant Historia. Took a while for me to get into it (some parts were super confusing) but I really like the battle gameplay so I keep going c:


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dead Island, and more Red Orchestra 2 since theyve fixed it so I dont have to play on the lowest setting to keep it from crashing.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 12, 2011)

Dead Island. It brings together the dual abominations of tourists and the undead and then lets me murder them into a gratuitously gory pulp.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Warcraft 2.

Yes, I have no idea how it still runs on my computer.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

North Vs. South


I'm gonna play the the south, obviously. Damn yankees, I shall win this war yet!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2011)

Perfect Dark, Marathon 2 ("Durandal"), Ecco the Dolphin and Pokemon White


----------



## Surgat (Sep 15, 2011)

"VVVVVV."


----------



## Lunar (Sep 15, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes VS Jack the Ripper.  Don't you judge me.  3:


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 15, 2011)

Installed an old copy of Halo 2 I never played before for shits and giggles. I don't usually play FPS games like that one, so I find it immensly satisfying to dual wield SMGs (or their Halo equiavlents) and just keep shooting.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 15, 2011)

Magic the gathering, the card game was fun, but now I can play whenever.


----------



## grimtotem (Sep 15, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> Magic the gathering, the card game was fun, but now I can play whenever.



i play this on xbox
also bought dead island yesterday so thats fun, tho i had to uninstall my G510 drivers as i was having keyboard not responding ingame issues...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 15, 2011)

Dead island and Red Orchestra 2.


----------



## Don (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm having a blast with Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine, and I'm trying to get into the obscure classic that is Crusader Kings.


----------



## grimtotem (Sep 15, 2011)

Don said:


> I'm having a blast with Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine, and I'm trying to get into the obscure classic that is Crusader Kings.



up for some Space Marine together?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2011)

Minecraft.

It hasn't felt right since 1.8. It doesn't feel like Minecraft anymore.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2011)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red Rescue Team


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

Minecraft and second life : D


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 16, 2011)

Minecraft, I made the switch from v 1.05 to 1.8.
WOOO I CAN FLY!!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2011)

Watching my friend play Disgaea 3 and 4 has me continuing where I left off in the first one.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 16, 2011)

Playing inotia3 on android


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 17, 2011)

Jag spelar Minecraft. Dessa meningar Ã¤r pÃ¥ svenska. Jag anvÃ¤nde en Ã¶versÃ¤ttare. Jag egentligen inte talar svenska.


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 17, 2011)

Dictating my girlfriend's Pokemon game. Currently 4/6 Pokemon in her party are named after some variant of of penis slang, so the game is going swimmingly.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

Second life D: Surprisingly good so far.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 17, 2011)

Was playing From Dust demo. Killed my village two times with a tsunami. Woops


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Moar Second life and minecraft :>


----------



## Xeno (Sep 17, 2011)

A MMORPG called Maplestory. >_>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> A MMORPG called Maplestory. >_>



Poor thing...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 18, 2011)

Second life.

It's wierd.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Second life.
> 
> It's wierd.


How weird?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2011)

Zoids Legacy for GBA

The learning curve is just nothing. 20 minutes into the game, upgraded my defense all the way, now nothing can touch me. Fuck y'all other Zoids


----------



## Xeno (Sep 18, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Poor thing...


I know right, I'm getting bored of it so I'll quit before to long.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> How weird?



What has been seen cannot be said : |


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 18, 2011)

I beat vvvvvv, think I might start Atom Zombie Smasher next.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 19, 2011)

Passing time leveling some characters on WoW.

Just bought Resident Evil 2 and 3 on the Playstation 3 store, gonna beat those cause I've never actually played through them legit. So old but I still feel the survival horror feeling.


----------



## iTails (Sep 19, 2011)

Minecraft. Lot's and lots of minecraft.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 20, 2011)

"Poker Night at the Inventory."


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

*Sigh* More second life.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2011)

Surgat said:


> "Poker Night at the Inventory."



That game is best.  Tycho's the best :V


----------



## Surgat (Sep 21, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> That game is best.  Tycho's the best :V



Eh, he annoyed me the most.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2011)

Surgat said:


> Eh, he annoyed me the most.



Nah dude, he's the sarcastic asshole everybody loves.  Also, Max is freaking annoying.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 21, 2011)

N+
That ninja game


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2011)

Magicka.  The game guaranteed to make you hate your friends.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Magicka.  The game guaranteed to make you hate your friends.



That applies to every multiplayer game.  But I still think Gyromite is the best way to hate your friends, and it's also the oldest :V.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 21, 2011)

Heavy Rain because of some beta downtime


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 21, 2011)

maplestory, something about my character that just keeps bringing me back to it.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 21, 2011)

Condemned: Criminal Origins


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

Minecraft and second life, all day every day.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> That applies to every multiplayer game.



Not every multiplayer game has friendly fire that you can't turn off.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 22, 2011)

there's a board game called diplomicy, the sole purpose of it is to make enemies for life out of friends.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> there's a board game called diplomicy, the sole purpose of it is to make enemies for life out of friends.



Hence the name ? :V

Still levelling up on LOTRO with my friends. I'm still far behind them but then again they play much more than I do and have more experience at MMO's


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

Civ 5!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2011)

Left 4 Dead 2 Versus till it crashes, then Knights of the Old Republic.

Or Civilization V on mute while I listen to Nina Hagen.


----------



## NiteFang (Sep 24, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D (Master Quest).


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2011)

Got to try League of Legends Dominion. Have to say, I like it a lot better than the original game.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Second life :C


----------



## NiteFang (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Second life :C


what's second life?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2011)

NiteFang said:


> what's second life?



Omagawd an innocent soul, CORRUPT IT!

But seriously, you're better of not knowing.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 24, 2011)

NiteFang said:


> what's second life?



This is second life.


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

_Gears of War 3_ and _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

NiteFang said:


> what's second life?



Abandon all hope ye who venture here.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamtaro: Ham Ham Heartbreak


shut up


----------



## OfficerBadger (Sep 25, 2011)

Trying to psych myself up for Warcraft III. I will finish the human campaign this time or so help me...


----------



## Larry (Sep 25, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Hamtaro: Ham Ham Heartbreak
> 
> 
> shut up


ilu

I bought Resident Evil 4 for PSN today. It's not HD, but whatever. I've never owned the game before and only played bits of it repeatedly in retail stores, so I'm happy.


----------



## NiteFang (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Abandon all hope ye who venture here.



o-o


----------



## DW_ (Sep 25, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

again ;-;

stupid old computer dying made me lose my level 31 save ;-;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

SL All day, every day


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 26, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Space Pirates and Zombies, where the Science leaks out of the hull breach and you lose your Dog on your way to the escape pods.



I was planning on buying that game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Space Pirates and Zombies, where the Science leaks out of the hull breach and you lose your Dog on your way to the escape pods.


Space dog escape pod so relevant


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

Still wasting my time on SL.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 26, 2011)

Not tetris


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 I am quite a sniper I have Gold stars with every bolt action and I had a bowl of nails for breakfast...without any milk and a side of magic whatd you do today?


----------



## Kian_Forepaw (Sep 29, 2011)

Football Manager 2010. Oh yes, the goalscoring managery goodness.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

World of warcraft : /


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2011)

Did all the Left 4 Dead campaigns on Advanced with a friend yesterday, might try Expert when she logs in today.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 29, 2011)

Finished Metroid Prime 2, in the middle of Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 29, 2011)

Red orchestra 2. It depred and mixed up my stats with someone elses. Now i'm lvl91 and have hero classes in almost every class


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 29, 2011)

Super Mario Sunshine.

Unfortunately. :c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 29, 2011)

Critter Crunch


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Super Mario Sunshine.
> 
> Unfortunately. :c



It starts off alright but the game does wear on you after a while.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Microsoft word 2010


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Microsoft word 2010



That games sucks, the 2002 version was better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

I use notepad myself. What can I say, I have a major hardon for the default non-proportional font.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 29, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It starts off alright but the game does wear on you after a while.



I got stuck and didn't realize I had unlocked Pianta Village, so I ended up getting all 8 Shine Sprites on all the other damn levels. That took a lot of time and a lot of patience to not throw the controller into the wall. And I still don't know how to progress. I'm gonna try to beat it tomorrow.

And I play it with my nephew and he doesn't understand much how to play, so he runs around the island squirting the piantas for at least 20 minutes each time we play. He's starting to pick up how it works though, so I'm hoping next time he comes over I can have him actually try some levels.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Second life and WoW at the same time.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2011)

Dead Island, it's not as epic as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 29, 2011)

Diablo 2, without the expansion.


----------



## Amixeduppuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

Gears 3!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 29, 2011)

Just Cause 2 with BoloPatch

Multi-cables yarr


----------



## STB (Sep 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy 5 hurrhurr


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been playing Ico(HD) in my spare time and I plan to play Shadow of the Colossus(HD) when I beat Ico.  CANNOT believe I missed out on these games when they first released.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2011)

I was playing Starfox Command on the plane yesterday.  It's been a while since I've played this at all, hopefully I'll be able to finally get the rest of the endings now.



Crusader Mike said:


> Second life and WoW at the same time.



This is just a whole new level of depressing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2011)

STB said:


> Final Fantasy 5 hurrhurr



The 2nd best mainstream Final Fantasy game, after X-2.

I'm so gonna get murdered :V


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> The 2nd best mainstream Final Fantasy game, after X-2.





Dyluck said:


> This is just a whole new level of depressing.



.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been playing Duke Nukem (the one that isn't shit) all day.

My brain. It seriously feels fried.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 2, 2011)

Played a couple of games of League of Legends Dominion with some friends. It's okay, but I like the slower pace of the original better than the frantic rushing of Dominion.

I'm also supposed to play DoW 2 : Chaos Rising some time but I keep forgetting.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 3, 2011)

Just finished Metroid Prime 1, 100%. Now I'm not sure what I need to play next.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2011)

Quake 3 Arena.

I can't beat Q3DM1 on Hardcore. Jesus Christ, I'm rusty.


----------



## Elric (Oct 3, 2011)

I started to play demon souls a few months ago, and am still playing it mainly because its just really....really.... _really _â€‹hard.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 3, 2011)

Started playing Radiant Historia on NDS after I saw the poll of the day on GameFAQs saying it had the best soundtrack.  It's a pretty good game, but the soundtrack is average at best... and the story is full of illogical plotholes and lolwat explanations.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Fate/Stay Night

which is a VN I've been meaning to get to for a while.
let's hope it's as good as everyone says it is.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 4, 2011)

Got raped by the AI on my first skirmish game of Supreme Commander in years. I got obliterated so completely and hopelessly I don't even want to play anymore ;_;

Edit : it was a fucking "normal" AI too. I'm so mad.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sigh...Just Cause 2.

Visit little town, collect all the boxes, destroy government property, complete location, leave. Repeat.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2011)

More League of Legends Dominion.  Everyone picks AD carries which lets Teemo dominate with his blinding darts.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 4, 2011)

My computer has been bust for the past couple of months, so now I have to catch up with all the new TF2 equipment that's been released. Idle Fortress is a go-go. :V

I've also started playing Spiral Knights. It's what Four Swords would be as a MMO. It's so cute.



TechnoGypsy said:


> Sigh...Just Cause 2.
> 
> Visit little town, collect all the boxes, destroy government property, complete location, leave. Repeat.


You're collecting stuff? What? I thought the point of Just Cause 2 was to fly planes into buildings and try to ramp off rooftops into the ocean.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 4, 2011)

Still playing Disgaea DS. Unlocked Majin, but deleted a character that was equipping a testament holding collected statisticians and armsmasters. >:[


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Second life and RO2


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Still playing Disgaea DS. Unlocked Majin, but deleted a character that was equipping a testament holding collected statisticians and armsmasters. >:[


Hey I still play this one from time to time. Over the course of like 3 years I've slowly made lots of progress and have unlocked most of the secret characters at this point... it's fun for like a week and then I get bored again, because I don't have the dedication for something like Disgaea really :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

/v/ has yet again given me the urge to play TF2.


----------



## Stormtail (Oct 5, 2011)

Yesterday I bought Dark Souls and played it all night. It's awesome! So far I love being a pyromancer.


----------



## Fendras (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been playing Final Fantasy XIV very heavily. It's undergone massive updates, and so much content has been added with far more in the works. It's like the game got a really fresh second chance.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 5, 2011)

---


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm currently playing three Zelda games, the original on my 3DS, Majora's Mask on Wii/GameCube (Collector's Edition disc), and Four Swords Anniversary Edition with with my brother.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 6, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> You're collecting stuff? What? I thought the point of Just Cause 2 was to fly planes into buildings and try to ramp off rooftops into the ocean.



I've done all that.
Attached planes to each other before they take off with multiple, unbreakable ropes, Grappled 20+ militants to a jet and taken off with them, Terrorized oil rigs with helicopters. Gone absolutely nuts with triggered c-4, and god knows what else.
In the end, there's these little, forgotten boxed lying around, waiting to be found.

But today I've been playing Oblivion.

We play Oblivion day and night
Up and down
Left and right
We play Oblivion day and night
Cause it's EPIC


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

I've just created a _Pong_ clone during break at college, and now I am playing it whilst waiting for the next class.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I've just created a _Pong_ clone during break at college, and now I am playing it whilst waiting for the next class.



And you said you don't know shit about programming :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

Flatline said:


> And you said you don't know shit about programming :V



Nowhere near as much as I could know. It's been several weeks in this class, and I didn't get much further from making an object bounce around. :<


----------



## Flatline (Oct 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Nowhere near as much as I could know. It's been several weeks in this class, and I didn't get much further from making an object bounce around. :<



Well that's still more than what I could do.
And I've spent almost 190 hours with mapping and I still suck at basically everything, especially lighting.

Learning shit is hard, bro.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

Da. Shit sucks.

Hmm, the person sitting next to me has Quake on his flash drive and is playing it on the school PC. I should do that.

Anyhoo, I'm thinking of trying to get back into Space Empires V again. I feel like I could do with conquering a universe; let off some steam.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought Crysis yesterday on the Steam sales, I should play it sometimes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2011)

Half Life.

Damnit, scientists. Stop getting your feet stuck in the elevator. I shouldn't have to save you from your own stupidity.

AAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Half Life.
> 
> Damnit, scientists. Stop getting your feet stuck in the elevator. I shouldn't have to save you from your own stupidity.



I got my own feet stuck in the elevators. To combat that I had to jump JUST before the lift stopped, else I was rendered immobile.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 7, 2011)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

nothing but stepmania or flash flash revolution on my computer as of now. last physical game i played and finally finished is Alice:Madness returns on my pc. such a badass game and i love the abstract and twisted concept of Alice in Wonderland. i love the first American Mcgee's Alice originally came on pc as well. also Alice in madness returns is a total babe. strong,independent,rough chicks for some reason turns me on.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 8, 2011)

maplestory, getting the evolving belt.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 8, 2011)

Completed Ecco. Moving onto Ecco: Tides of Time.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 8, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution. 

I had originally been going to do a pacifist run, but during the first mission I failed to save the hostages and let the head terrorist get away in order to save the woman he had at gunpoint. 

After the game was done reminding me that I was the moral equivalent of 9001 fanged Hitlers raping orphaned puppies because I hadn't found that one room, the head terrorist guy I let get away called me and arranged to meet with me. He gave me some information and that was nice and all, but then one of his guards said something. 

"Those fucking aug lover freaks! They died choking on their own lungs, courtesy of my dispersal unit!" 

A mind like that goes well on concrete. 


It doesn't help that I hate all of the anti-augmentation assholes with the burning passion of a thousand suns. They are retarded. A tattooed punk girl started giving me shit about how I had defiled my body and I almost destroyed hers. All of my hate. All of it.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Went back to go beat Mass Effect, and after picking up a PS2 for $18 i went and got Sly Cooper, Final Fantasy X-2, and Final Fantasy XII so i'm set for this Columbus Weekend.


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

Uncharted 3 Beta, LOVE IT.  Wish there were other furries out there to play it with....


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 10, 2011)

Starcraft 2. Endless pain.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Completed Ecco. Moving onto Ecco: Tides of Time.



I think that might be the one with space dolphins.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 10, 2011)

Bought Minecraft. Tried to play it. Crashed on Mac.


----------



## Stray14 (Oct 10, 2011)

Brink, just got it for my birthday


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bought Minecraft. Tried to play it. Crashed on Mac.



Get PC :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2011)

Same thing as always: SL


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 10, 2011)

Bought Minecraft. Now plays well on the large Mac in the house, but not on my small portable one. Where is logic to this?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2011)

Monster Rancher 3


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Might and Magic VIII. I love this game. Seriously, gog.com is the best game site ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2011)

Half Life.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2011)

Still Minecraft. I suck. I keep dying and keeping track of my houses. The only one that is noticeable is one on one of the highest mountains in my world. Not a smart idea if you need to get wood, food, or coal.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

Need for Speed II Special Edition.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2011)

Metro 2033. Lovely game.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Lotsa second life and RO2


----------



## Zyn (Oct 12, 2011)

Vega said:


> I have been playing Ico(HD) in my spare time and I plan to play Shadow of the Colossus(HD) when I beat Ico.  CANNOT believe I missed out on these games when they first released.



I'm playing through those two games as well. I had the originals for PS2 and fell in love with them. To me they are more of an art form than a 'game' so to speak. With the new HD graphics they are also very pretty now


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2011)

Dead Island.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2011)

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Back to Valkyria Chronicles II for me.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

PaRappa The Rapper


----------



## BearlyBen (Oct 13, 2011)

World of Warcraft, Starcraft 2, Disgaea 4, Ace Combat: Even Horizon, Starfox 3D, and Harvest Moon: Tale of Two towns.

I have no life.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 14, 2011)

Okami.

Got to the Pirate Ship, and then my fiance started bitching that I was spoiling everything for him (He's also in the progress of playing through the game.), so I took a break.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 14, 2011)

Solatorobo- who here likes games for Furries?


----------



## Citrakayah (Oct 14, 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2. Just getting in the mood for BF3.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 14, 2011)

No More Heroes, the first one.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 15, 2011)

Finished Metroid Fusion and Return of Samus.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 15, 2011)

RUSE

I'm not sure I like it, in a way it's familiar to Tom Clancy's Endwar.
But even so, it's got a unique style to it (utilizing deception).


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2011)

Gmod




ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Still Minecraft. I suck. I keep dying and keeping track of my houses. The only one that is noticeable is one on one of the highest mountains in my world. Not a smart idea if you need to get wood, food, or coal.



>not creating underground tram systems to connect your bases
>2011

I LOVE THE SMELL OF CASUAL IN THE MORNING


----------



## Aetius (Oct 15, 2011)

Grinding on RO2.

Finally got my drum mag for the PPSH <3


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting owned like a blind one-armed man at League of Legends while playing Karthus. I'm also the only one of my friends that's not level 30, so there's that.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 15, 2011)

Jumping *peppers*! This is smiley time!


----------



## RNorthex (Oct 15, 2011)

Castlevania DoS and waiting for serious sam 3 bfe


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 16, 2011)

Saw that shiny 25th anniversary edition of Four Swords Adventures on the 3DS shop, it's free and you can play Single Player.  Pretty neat ^^


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff: The Game

This is why the Homestuck fanbase is the best thing ever since deep fried butter on a stick.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 16, 2011)

Empire: Total war


----------



## Zydala (Oct 16, 2011)

Nothing because New Vegas broke my PS3 ;____;

Now I have to back up all my stuff and try reformatting. if that doesn't work I'm going to have to get the place down the block to fix it .__. sigh. goodbye money...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 16, 2011)

The Sims3, turned aging off


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2011)

Quake 3 Arena.

Bitterman, y u always go for quad damage? Haven't you done that enough in Quake 2?

I guess he's quite an
*puts on shades*
Adrenaline Junkie


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 17, 2011)

Alliance of Valiant Arms and Burnout Paradise.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 17, 2011)

RO2!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 17, 2011)

I beat the 25th anniversary edition of Four Swords Adventure.

Oh... my... God.  It's a must-play just for the Realm of Memories.  So much good nostalgia ._.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 17, 2011)

[yt]h73LvR8V2LA[/yt]

I never skip the intro.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ace Of Spades


----------



## Foedus (Oct 17, 2011)

Infamous 2


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2011)

BearlyBen said:


> Harvest Moon: Tale of Two towns.



OH HELL YE-...wait nevermind. the latest harvest moon games are meh. 

anyway, last game I played was CryEngine 3 SDK... not really a game as much as god damn complicated map editing. (or if you're good at coding and asset creation, game developing)


----------



## Ames (Oct 18, 2011)

Deus Ex HR, I just got it during the steam sale.

It's pretty nice so far, even if the AI is mildly retarded.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

Playing Runescape again after 5 or 6 months of doing something else. Why did they add all those newfangled mechanics while I was gone ??? :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2011)

kerbal space program. i just achieved a perfectly stable orbit at about 84 kilometers :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> kerbal space program. i just achieved a perfectly stable orbit at about 84 kilometers :3


Hehe, this reminds me when i built my rocket and went to infinity and beyond with it. Cool game
As of now, i am addicted to Tf2 again.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got Pokemon HeartGold! I'm going to turn off my phone, close my blinds, and nerd the fuck out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2011)

That feel when you're poor as fuck and can't properly run Quake Live without serious lag.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 18, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2 and Dawn of War 2: Retribution


----------



## Oovie (Oct 18, 2011)

I was interested in playing a little Minecraft again, but it looks like our server is gone. :c
Haven't had any luck finding furry servers either. Is there a good database displaying all the servers people are running? Haven't a clue on popular Minecraft sites.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2011)

Still playing MapleStory. Level 169. Not focusing on leveling up, but upgrading my equipment.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally got around to trying out Quake 4. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm not actually playing a Doom 3 mission pack.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Finally got around to trying out Quake 4. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm not actually playing a Doom 3 mission pack.



The story and enemies were fantastic... but the gameplay...
Oh god... that gameplay.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 19, 2011)

Sollux said:


> The story and enemies were fantastic... but the gameplay...
> Oh god... that gameplay.



I'm enjoying it more now that my character has remembered how to run.


----------



## Citrakayah (Oct 20, 2011)

Dungeon Defenders, it's the shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2011)

Space Empires V as of late. I've been playing for several years in-game, and I haven't met with any life in space as of yet. I'm not alone in this universe, though, I know it. :v I'm spending most of my time upgrading components for ships and my income.  

I also played a bit of Men of War: Assault Squad again, but I get steamrolled without a wingman. :[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Space Empires V as of late. I've been playing for several years in-game, and I haven't met with any life in space as of yet. I'm not alone in this universe, though, I know it. :v I'm spending most of my time upgrading components for ships and my income.
> 
> I also played a bit of Men of War: Assault Squad again, but I get steamrolled without a wingman. :[


Prod me and i can be your wingman :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Prod me and i can be your wingman :3



We shall do dis shit tonight, or over the weekend.

As what country shall we rape everybody? >:3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> We shall do dis shit tonight, or over the weekend.
> 
> As what country shall we rape everybody? >:3


Das Deutche reich
Or the commonwealth
>:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Das Deutche reich
> Or the commonwealth
> >:3



BOTH

We shall be british/australian/canadian germans.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 20, 2011)

eRepublik.

I'm Finnish but currently living in Mexican-controlled Colombia because of a mission. And I'm out of Brazilian reals. :I


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> BOTH
> 
> We shall be british/australian/canadian germans.


Get on steam so we shall raep the world

E:Well that turned out to be a disappointment. I wish my CPU was newer so it wouldn't lag so much and therefore bore the shit out of me.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 20, 2011)

Oregon Trail. I have a bone to pick from childhood.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 20, 2011)

Blues said:


> Oregon Trail. I have a bone to pick from childhood.



I LOVE THAT GAME so many childhood memories

and I'm playing Minecraft...not a whole lot, just little bits at a time. I just died and lost lotsa good stuff :c


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 20, 2011)

Blues said:


> Oregon Trail. I have a bone to pick from childhood.



I MUST find this game and play it again.  I also have a craving for the nostalgia.

Anyway, I just finished Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood; definitely a very good game, but the first one is still my favorite because of the duality in the storyline.

Next up, I think will be Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I MUST find this game and play it again.  I also have a craving for the nostalgia.
> 
> Anyway, I just finished Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood; definitely a very good game, but the first one is still my favorite because of the duality in the storyline.
> 
> Next up, I think will be Deus Ex: Human Revolution.



I just wish they'd stop fucking with Desmond's appearance... I mean seriously, have you seen him in Revalations? he looks like adam sandler now :I

anyway, I was just playing Fallout 2


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

In order to prove to my brother that the PS2 is worth keeping, I played Rayman Raving Rabbids and beat all my highscores.

I'm probably going to spend time today playing Ape Escape 3 just for the music.


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> In order to prove to my brother that the PS2 is worth keeping, I played Rayman Raving Rabbids and beat all my highscores.
> 
> I'm probably going to spend time today playing Ape Escape 3 just for the music.



convincing someone to keep a PS2 with raving rabbids... have fun buying your PS2 back from gamestop.

of course, you COULD prevent all of this by simply playing silent hill 2.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2011)

Why would you need convincing to keep a PS2?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 for the pc.

This version is horrible and you should feel horrible for recommending it, Ian.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why would you need convincing to keep a PS2?


I still play it every once in a while.
My brother wants to sell it along with our Wii so he could get an xbox 360.

And yes milo, Rayman was a bad choice. But at least he joined in at one point.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> My brother wants to sell it along with our Wii so he could get an xbox 360.



Please tell your brother he's dumb for me.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 20, 2011)

DoW2's Last Stand mode


----------



## STB (Oct 20, 2011)

Breath of Fire 2.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> I just wish they'd stop fucking with Desmond's appearance... I mean seriously, have you seen him in Revalations? he looks like adam sandler now :I



He _always_ looked like Adam Sandler.

I've only played the first game and I immediately thought the looked like Adam Sandler when I saw him.


----------



## Milo (Oct 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> He _always_ looked like Adam Sandler.
> 
> I've only played the first game and I immediately thought the looked like Adam Sandler when I saw him.



he's actually a complete rendering of this dude.

anyway, last game I played was Civ V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2011)

Doom II.
Restarting the game.
im doing thins man
im makking this hapen


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> he's actually a complete rendering of this dude.



That guy looks like Adam Sandler's gay brother.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 21, 2011)

Empire: TOTAL WAR!


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 21, 2011)

Doom.

[video=youtube;5w37ugWtaHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w37ugWtaHo[/video]

Also more here


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2011)

Quake III Arena.

[video=youtube;RxVmWaprNDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxVmWaprNDY&amp;list=PLEFCCEE5C65459D98&amp;index=  3[/video]

I don't always watch frag movies. But when I do, I make sure it's dynamite lit in a box of hot shit. None of those retarded "HURR GUISE LOOK AT MA AWSIM QUICKSCOPE" videos with Three Days Grace playing in the background. No. Fuck that kiddie shit. This is how we do it in Quake, motherfuckers.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Resident Evil 4 for the pc.
> 
> This version is horrible and you should feel horrible for recommending it, Ian.



Wait. Someone actually recommended the PC version?

Eww.

Also, I'm playing Dark Messiah - Might and Magic


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2011)

World of warcraft >_>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 22, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City

B3


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> World of warcraft >_>


What a nerd :V
BFBC2


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 23, 2011)

Going to try playing Far Cry 2 again after finding a useful thread on modding the game, so I change the stuff that annoyed me \o.

I might even get to finish the game this time.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Might get back to sucking at some sweet sweet Supreme Commander or Sins of a Solar Empire ... not sure yet.

I also have DoW 2 : CW to complete ...

So many irons in the fire.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 23, 2011)

Prepping for BF3 with BFBC2


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a short game of Killing Floor just now, after a hiatus that lasted like more than half a year.

<--- Still got it.

*flexes*


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

Doom II.

Still oblivious as to how I set local multiplayer. How am I to rip and tear your guts if no one is around to appreciate my badassedness?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 24, 2011)

R&C: All 4 One


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City.  No need to be playing anything else until Uncharted 3 comes out.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Lego Star Wars II: The original trilogy.
I'm cleaning up my game; collecting the various little bits 'n' bobs littering the place.


----------



## Ames (Oct 24, 2011)

Deus Ex HR

Pretty awesome game, even if it's a bit shallow at parts compared to the original Deus Ex.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

World.....of warcraft....


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

Just replaying Morrowind and Oblivion before the greatest day of this year. Heavily modded versions of Morrowind and Oblivion, because I can.

Oh yeah and Spore, so friggin cute :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2011)

i would play something that scared me shitless, but i don't really have any games fitting that description i haven't played.
FEED ME IDEAS! (Played Amnesia too many times)


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

all of the penumbra games


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> i would play something that scared me shitless, but i don't really have any games fitting that description i haven't played.
> FEED ME IDEAS! (Played Amnesia too many times)



Penumbra: Overture, and its sequel, Penumbra: Black Plague. (Don't bother with Penumbra: Requiem)

Those games are made by the same guys as Amnesia, and if you ask me, I much preferred Black Plague out of all of them. And yes, they're on Steam.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 24, 2011)

Relapsing on Red Dead Redemption because I feel like being a cruel asshole.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 24, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 on ps2. Why would I spend money on something I already have on another console?


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Aetius (Oct 25, 2011)

World of warcraft, until the internet turned to shit : (

Now its supremacy 1914.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothin' till Internet works again on my desktop, yay moving out.


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2011)

Grand theft auto: Chinatown Wars
(iPhone app)


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 26, 2011)

(nothing)


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm meant to be finishing off Deus Ex: Human Revolution, or at least that's what I've been telling myself for the past two weeks.


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 26, 2011)

Battlefield 3 while getting trolled by AA tanks in my Huey by getting flipped over from AA fire. D:<


----------



## Xeno (Oct 26, 2011)

Getting used to CoDs controls again with Mw2. Only about 2 weeks till Mw3. ;D


----------



## ADF (Oct 26, 2011)

That new Alice game, and it never ceases to amaze me how developers keep managing to put out such shitty ports this late into the generation.

Graphics are worse than most console games, and yet it suffers from frame rate drops on PC. Seems that no matter how powerful hardware becomes, there will be an even more incompetent developer to waste it.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2011)

Pokemon XD: Gale Of Darkness.

Will never unsee that smiley.

Also, picked Jolteon for my eeveelution. I mean, Espeon and Umbreon are great, but I want eevee to evolve NOW dammit. Oh, current lineup is Jolteon, Spheal (sooo close to evolving), Houndoom, Persian, and Ursaring. Debating on what to switch out Persian for and what other Pokemon to add.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

Doom II.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty much nothing. Gonna give Ro2 a chance, hope all the bugs are fixed and servers running with low ping. Last time neither of these were present


----------



## Rouz (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for my friend's graphic card to come in to play Battleifeld 3.

Batman Arkham City was better than I thought, and Gears 3 is actually balanced.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 27, 2011)

Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

My bro got Bf3 today. Against my beliefs, it looked amazing. Gonna buy that today or tomorrow


----------



## Aetius (Oct 27, 2011)

Arkham city <3


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Just bought Breath of Death VII and Cthulhu Saves the World on Steam. So I'll probably be playing those over Halloween. c:


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Arkham city <3



/jealous :c


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion.  Pretty soon I'm going to do my yearly Halloween playthrough of Demon's Crest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

Monster Hunter: Freedom 2 - Unite. :>


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Fucking around with the X-Ray Field Generator in UT3.


DIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIE.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Second life : /


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2011)

Dark Souls
Forza 4
Battlefield 3
Red Faction Armageddon
Rage


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Dark Souls
> Forza 4
> Battlefield 3
> Red Faction Armageddon
> *Rage*



You like RAGE? Or do I have to inb4 this game sucks?

There's no end to the bawwww threads about RAGE on SPUF.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> You like RAGE? Or do I have to inb4 this game sucks?
> 
> There's no end to the bawwww threads about RAGE on *SPUF.*



There's your problem.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> There's your problem.



Valid point. But hey, easy trolling.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> You like RAGE? Or do I have to inb4 this game sucks?
> 
> There's no end to the bawwww threads about RAGE on SPUF.



As it happens I do indeed like Rage quite a bit. Nor do I care if other folks don't like it and want to spew mountains of QQ. Hell I liked Otogi, Bayoneta, ODST and Doom III, all games that the majority seem to hate. My opinion? Who cares, I like it. Doesn't matter if anyone else doesn't.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Fernin said:


> As it happens I do indeed like Rage quite a bit. Nor do I care if other folks don't like it and want to spew mountains of QQ. Hell I liked Otogi, Bayoneta, ODST and Doom III, all games that the majority seem to hate. My opinion? Who cares, I like it. Doesn't matter if anyone else doesn't.



My thoughts exactly, except in RAGE's case, replace QQ with "VIRTUAL TEXTURING SUCKS BECAUSE THE GAME DOESN'T LOOK LIKE CRYSIS/METRO 2033/GAME THAT RUNS A TERRIBLY OPTIMISED ENGINE AND THEREFORE WRECKS RIGS." I swear, 99% of the complaints about it are to do with blurry textures. I'm sorry, were you expecting 2048-square textures everywhere? A VT's max is 128k-square -- can't fit many of your lolmassivetextures in there. Another big one is linearity. Sorry, since when has any game by id been anything but linear? They're the KING of corridor shooters.

(For the record, Crytek came out and said that CryENGINE 2 was pants in terms of optimisation, and Metro is obvious.)

I'd love to get RAGE and be like "SUCK IT QQERS, THIS GAME IS FUN AND DOESN'T LOOK LIKE SHIT.", but I need a GPU first. And a desktop. So I may get it a little while after Skyrim.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 29, 2011)

Maplestory...


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Maplestory...



why.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> why.


Honestly, I have no idea. =w=
Nothing better to do I guess.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. =w=
> Nothing better to do I guess.



I played Adventure Quest the other day.

Feels bad man.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I played Adventure Quest the other day.
> 
> Feels bad man.



AdventureFail.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> AdventureFail.



Yes.

It's not even fun or interesting, like, at all. Why does it even exist? ._.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I played Adventure Quest the other day.
> 
> Feels bad man.



Oh man, I used to play that years ago.  I wonder if my level 80+ X-Guardian is still considered an elite, I got X-Guardian as a gift for playing a long time from the AQ staff, all the free time I had when I was a teen with no social life whatsoever.  Then I participated to the beta of DragonFable, MechQuest and AQ Worlds.  The last one's beta was pure awesome, but when it ended, it became shit.  There was no ambiance anymore, shit got boring.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Quake.

I tend to confuse quad damage with pentagrams of protection, apparently, as I think I'm fucking bullet proof just because I have a stronger gun.

DAS ORGREEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Gota do mah heroics on wow!


----------



## Cyril (Oct 29, 2011)

just played through a VN called "don't take it personally, babe, it just ain't your story"

was pretty okay, short enough to get through in one sitting so. probably won't go back to get different results, though. mostly drama stuff, won't be nearly as interesting on a second playthrough.


----------



## Milo (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Maplestory...



I play harvest moon.

it's ok.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

Doom 3.

LOOK AT ME PLAYING THE SAME SEVEN GAMES OVER AND OVER AGAIN AND NOT EVEN GIVING A FUCK.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

An amazing browser based game called Supremacy 1914.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

SMW rom hacks

starting with A Super Mario Thing because I've wanted to for a while and because I don't want to start off with a game I've never seen before.
and because I hate myself apparently, since the game isn't exactly easy.


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 31, 2011)

Mario Kart 64.

All the time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 31, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Mario Kart 64.
> 
> All the time.



Fuck yeah.  Do you have a friend to play with?  I heard it makes it even better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 31, 2011)

Playing Resident Evil 4 for pc until 11/11/11


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fuck yeah.  Do you have a friend to play with?  I heard it makes it even better.


mario kart 64 with 3 other people. you will never want to play another game again and you will never use as many swear words while playing a different game!^^

im playing happy wheels.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

Garrys mod : /


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Nov 1, 2011)

Half-Life.

Xen. I hate you. So. Very. Much.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 1, 2011)

Second Life, because WoW is too boring atm.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 1, 2011)

marvel vs capcom 3, i think i controlled my rage problem sort of mostly and can now productively think in matches. Also playing maplestory after that mvc3 stuff.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

Currently in college playing "Make a presentation about Facebook" and wishing I was with my PSP having some sweet "alone time" with Monster Hunter.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Lego Starwars II, Oblivion and Not Tetris.
Not Tetris was mocking me; I was building up to the top, but when I thought I should give up, all the lines began to clear. Repeat.


----------



## BearlyBen (Nov 1, 2011)

Battlefield 3 and Uncharted 3 as soon as I go to Hitlerstop and pick it up. 

I was going to go to the midnight launch, but I decided to go to a bar instead, had one drink, and it was deader than dead so I was like "screw it" and went to bed.

Forever Alone


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2011)

Doom Roguelike.

I've stopped dying on about level 4 now >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2011)

My Halloween game rotation has been Resident Evil 5, Luigi's Mansion, and of course, Demon's Crest. I wanted to fit in Eternal Darkness and maybe another game or two, but didn't get around to it.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

Black & White, my leopard keeps eating the people for quests. The little gremlin.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2011)

Borderlands.

Juggling between two characters.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 5, 2011)

Found Kirby's Epic Yarn for 5$... :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Nerts (Nov 5, 2011)

C&C Tiberian Sun.

Peace! Through! Power!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 6, 2011)

PREPARE TO DIE


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 6, 2011)

Lots and lots of Oblivion.
Mainly just messing around with setting bounties to people and increasing their aggression levels to 100.


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 6, 2011)

Battlefield 3, for some reason EA has nuked their 1943 servers, which makes me sad.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 6, 2011)

Right now I'm playing Sword of the Stars 2. Or at least the parts that work.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein 

Got it in the Quakecon pack, and remembered having fun with it the first time around years ago. Thought I'd fire it up and play it again. Aside from having to save my game before every mission end in case the widescreen res makes the next cutscene crash (and then quickly swapping my two configs, going back into the game, watching the cutscene, saving, quitting, swapping configs back, restarting), it's not too bad for a 10 year old game :3

I never really liked the multiplayer though.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2011)

Hearts of Iron 3.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

Currently replaying Aliens vs Predator 2. Man, that game is still fucking awesome. I just beat the marine campaign today, and I'll be starting on the predator one soon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 7, 2011)

Just finished Max Payne 2.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 8, 2011)

MW3 for the wii.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

Indie games on Newgrounds , a little Oblivion awaiting Skyrim!


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 9, 2011)

Black & White still, with a little bit of Mount & Blade once in a while, and I'm thinking of playing Empire: Total War a bit again. Will be playing Skyrim Friday though.


----------



## kobuzero (Nov 10, 2011)

Been playing League of Legends, and Shadow of the Colossus for the second time since it came out. 
Also been playing Pokemon Ruby.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 10, 2011)

Finished Kirby's Epic Yarn.  Now I have nothing to do until tomorrow, bah.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 10, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 
Sniping it up. Rawr!


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

Forza 4, then some MW3


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 10, 2011)

Been trying out the new quest for Runescape, with actual recorded voices and music. Sounds really promising, can't wait for them to develop this further into longer, more elaborate and more challenging quests in the future ...


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 10, 2011)

Forsaken World, killing jaguars because they are carrying magical chunks of steel for some reason.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 10, 2011)

Skyrim.


----------



## Pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Just got back into WoW, going to level to 15 so my friends stop bugging me to do dungeons with them. Probably going to download Skyrim on Steam afterwards and then play MW3 while I'm waiting.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2011)

Defeated the bull demon and the gargoyle boss in Dark Souls, then mostly just explored the forest area and the rest of the Undead Burg. Next time I play I'll probably fight the goat demon and then the giant magic butterfly.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 11, 2011)

Skyrim in a few minutes.  Gonna stream that bitch.


----------



## BearlyBen (Nov 11, 2011)

SKYRIM SKYRIM SKYRIM.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 13, 2011)

sighrim


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2011)

Just played Lego HP years 5-7 and PayDay: The Heist demos.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

All I've been playing recently is Skyrim but tomorrow I'll be playing Saints Row the Third.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

Payback: The Heist.

It's like Left 4 Dead mixed with SWAT 4 and Heat


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 16, 2011)

Beating up legions of faceless aliens in an old copy of Halo 2 I had lying around.

I am in love with the Covenant Carabine and the dual-wielded SMG's. That is all.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 16, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations


----------



## DW_ (Nov 16, 2011)

Just beat God of War 3 on Spartan.

BRING IT ON, NORMAL!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Payback: The Heist.
> 
> It's like Left 4 Dead mixed with SWAT 4 and Heat



My favourite part about that game is the infinite number of police and SWAT and how they'll just suicide themselves into your team endlessly like Russian peasants.


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 17, 2011)

Playing Battlefield 3 still, working on upgrading support class and plane unlocks. As well as Skyrim when my roommate has class or doesn't want to play it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

Bf3. I'm making a collection of stolen dog tags


----------



## Kayla (Nov 17, 2011)

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd


----------



## Cyril (Nov 20, 2011)

Rayman Origins
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Professor Layton and The Last Specter

because I have access to the first two for only a week or so so PLAY THE HELL OUT OF THEM is my strategy
P.S. Rayman Origins is one of the best games I've ever played, definitely GOTY for me and I'm still only in the second world


----------



## israfur (Nov 20, 2011)

Mostly Skyrim and that new Sonic game.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yup, this here is definitely Skyrim


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 20, 2011)

Ape Escape. Goodness gracious, the nostalgia.

Also, I didn't know it was possible for the english dub of a game to suck more than the french dub. But this is conclusive and objective proof.


----------



## Rocket343 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am imagining I'm playing skyrim


----------



## Aidy (Nov 20, 2011)

Skyrim and Saints Row 3 c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2011)

Robot Wars.

10 year old game, but it's badass.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

Pokemon Ruby.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 20, 2011)

*Conker's Bad Fur Day

*It hasn't been as awesome as I thought it would be, but I'm enjoying it a lot neverthless (in an emulator). Somehow the game feels to easy at times (the boss battles especially, safe for The Great Mighty Poo), however, the game knows very well where its focus is: the story and the humor, all enchanced by the great graphics and decent music (which also makes it the game with some of the better cutscenes I've ever seen). So far, it's essentially a sort of picaresque, a squirrel's adventure not in surviving but in escaping dangers just to saciate his greed, and a pretty funny and smart squirrelt; Conker's a little shameless rodent and I like him that way. It's also not completely devoid of chanllenge, and it can actually gross me out on ocassions. 
Currently I'm in the night club where the player has to release Berri, and even if I know how it ends I still want to finish it.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace Of Spades (it's like Minecraft+WW2) what you do is build up you're defences and then fight the enemy!

http://www.ace-spades.com/


----------



## Allizia (Nov 20, 2011)

Mineecraft x)


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 21, 2011)

Made it to Blight Town in Dark Souls. WELCOME TO POOP TOWN.

I've also been playing The Last Remnant, a Squenix strategy RPG.  I'm kind of annoyed with it right now because I've reached a part of the game where my army is still really weak, but I have NPC allies to make up for it, but of course they are all _retarded_.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

Just finished Saints Row 3.

Fantastic game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2011)

Minecraft for the Thanksgiving vacation, Assassin's Creed Revelations and R&C: All 4 One when I come back. Not really expecting any games for Xmas.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 22, 2011)

FEAR 2. Not scary at all but the gameplay is fucking fun. I really liked the part where you got to pilot that mech thing.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm just about done with everything in Skyim now and I'm prestige-ing on bf3. I must get saint row 3 >:I


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I'm just about done with everything in Skyim now and I'm prestige-ing on bf3. I must get saint row 3 >:I



Ya, Oblivion is longer and slightly better than Skyrim.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been playing Skyrim, and Saints Row the Third recently. Also have been doing some custom battles in Shogun 2 a bit and I just finished Saints Row the Third's story today. Shorter than the second's was.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 23, 2011)

Lots of skyrim, but I'm starting to get bored of it. I think I'm going to pick up UMVC3 tomorrow though. Rocket Raccoon ahmahgawwdd.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2011)

Rang the second bell of awakening in Dark Souls.  Also played some more of The Last Remnant.  Did more grinding than I probably should have but I wanted to upgrade my equipment and the battle system is just so neat.



Ibuuyk said:


> Ya, Oblivion is longer and slightly better than Skyrim.



I find it hard to believe that Oblivion could be compared favourably to anything.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 23, 2011)

Skyrim...

Followed by Minecraft, and not talking to my family members....


----------



## Kalithe (Nov 23, 2011)

Minecraft, Dead Frontier, Modern Warfare 3... I think that's it. All of which are great


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 27, 2011)

Few hours into two worlds two. I'm trying to complete it before starting any new game but there is so many good games coming up that i don't know if that's possible.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2011)

SKYRIM 24/7


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 27, 2011)

Dead Island (received as a gift <3)

The moment is a little annoying and these choppy stabby weapons seem a bit shit so far, but it's pretty enjoyable all the same. Aside from that retarded (but thankfully brief) escort mission kinda thing.


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 27, 2011)

Like many of the people here, I've been playing Skyrim every day since it came out.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 27, 2011)

Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3. With a controller that loves dropping the diagonal inputs :/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to play Elsword Online, I quited 'cuz it got boring, I got an acc on JP site, so I already knew what would came to the NA server.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 27, 2011)

"Sheva, I can't trust you with anything, I'll just hold all the ammo for n-GODDAMN IT, SHEVA, STOP RUNNING INTO ENEMIES AND GETTING HIT."



I'm not even three missions in and Resident Evil 5 is looking like a chore already. :c


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 27, 2011)

World of Warcraft and Amnesia.  I don't have a nice console, only an x-box, and not a 360.  I _was_ playing Doom, and the occasional Halo game is fun, but I like computer games.


----------



## Dogflow (Nov 28, 2011)

A mix of Skyrim and Skyward <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 28, 2011)

Dogflow said:


> A mix of Skyrim and Skyward <3



Rimward.

Also, that's a lot of sky.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Skyrimming.
Addiction is now over, I can finally return to torment faf once again


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally playing the first Deus Ex.  Still playing Dark Souls as well, among other things.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2011)

*Groose has got this**!*


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 28, 2011)

Battlefield 2142.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 17, 2011)

Roller Coaster Tycoon

THE NOSTALGIA

IT MAKES ME SMILE

god this game is STILL really damn fun ;A;


----------



## DW_ (Dec 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Roller Coaster Tycoon
> 
> THE NOSTALGIA
> 
> ...



FUCKYEAH.JPG

I remember that game so well!

Sonic Generations. Going back through and S'ing the whole game, then NEW FILE.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got Extreme G III from Amazon, fuck yeah. Also got FFIX because it was really cheap, but I'm going to play XGIII first.


----------



## Blondegoth (Dec 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Battlefield 2142.



Wow someone else who still plays 2142!!! I'm finding it harder and harder to get a decent server.

At current however im playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution again, with the sexy Adam Jensen mmmmmmm.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 17, 2011)

After getting all the best weapons/armor/spells with my first skyrim character, I started Assassin's Creed Revelations. I didn't get too far before it occurred to me to start a new skyrim character. I'll soon get tired of that again and finish Revelations.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 17, 2011)

Minecraft and I keep running out of clay :T Seriously I need HUNDREDS of bricks, I'm working on a rather large project. I'm gonna deplete all the clay in this world at this rate :V


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm trying to become not-terrible at Counter Strike: Source. I know, I'm a little late to the party, but I just recently got around to actually playing it. It's frustrating because of how unforgiving it is, and yet I enjoy it for whatever reason.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 19, 2011)

I recently bought Civilization 5 because I saw it was on Steam for $30 minus the metric ton of DLC, and I've always wanted to play it since I've been dying for an interesting strategy game.

That being said: Holy shit-biscuits the learning curve is steep.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 19, 2011)

Lazykins said:


> I recently bought Civilization 5 because I saw it was on Steam for $30 minus the metric ton of DLC, and I've always wanted to play it since I've been dying for an interesting strategy game.
> 
> That being said: Holy shit-biscuits the learning curve is steep.



The Civilization games have a weirdass curve.  I & II are chill, III is impossible, IV is hard as shit, Revolution is so easy it's a joke and V is fairly easy.

I mean, I can only win at III on the Settler difficulty, IV on Chieftain, then Revolution is a joke on Deity and V is chill on Warlord.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Dec 19, 2011)

Besides playing Call Of Duty MW3, I play MMORPG's such as Lucent Hearts or Guild Wars and I'm currently waiting for Star Wars Knight of the Old Republic to come out :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 19, 2011)

umvc3 heroes and heralds move, just getting more cards right now.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying desperately to get skyrim to work. The 4gb mod isn't doing anything for me


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 20, 2011)

Right now I'm playing an old computer game called NOX. I beaten it as a warrior a couple of days ago, and now I'm playing as a wizard. When I'm done playing as a conjurer I may get back into Skryim.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm playing Ãœberstrike, an online FPS.



Fenrari said:


> Trying desperately to get skyrim to work


Oh, did someone buy it for you?


----------



## Furries (Dec 20, 2011)

All you nerds are playing Skyrim what ever that bull shit game is.
Unlike all of you I'm playing Madden NFL 12.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 20, 2011)

Terraria, Team Fortress 2, Civilization V, City of Heroes.

Bout' it for me really.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been playing a little CSS and TF2 recently.

I feel dirty.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 20, 2011)

I was thinking dirty thoughts then. I was contemplating possibly playing TF2 again.

But then I remembered I had to create a new steam account for various reasons and lost all my games, so reworking towards the weapon cache I had would suck like a voracious hooker hyped on ecstasy.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 20, 2011)

Play for a while, gather random drops and trade two random weapons for one scrap. Then take the scrap and trade for two of the weapons you want =p

Or if I have duplicates, I'd be more than glad to do that as well. Being that you probably already have your favorites set, so you don't need to grab one of everything just quite yet, eheh.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 20, 2011)

Furries said:


> All you nerds are playing Skyrim what ever that bull shit game is.
> Unlike all of you I'm playing Madden NFL 12.



Sports games aren't games, they're an insult to the video game industry.  Go away.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 20, 2011)

I've only enjoyed the SSX games and most of the Tony Hawk games. Who knew Darth Maul was so good at skate boarding? And I think it was that NFL Blitz game that would would let you drop kick people while playing football, if that was the one, it was fun for a bit.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 20, 2011)

Metro 2033. It's pretty cool so far, but I wish it used a manual save/quicksave system rather than checkpoints. It's the same complaint I had with FEAR 2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> And I think it was that NFL Blitz game that would would let you drop kick people while playing football, if that was the one, it was fun for a bit.


The one involving substance abuse and extremely illegal takedowns?  I figured the game was as positively impressive as MK: Armageddon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2011)

Battlefield 3 multiplayer, and short bouts of Pokemon White (breeding to get earlier forms to fill Pokedex)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2011)

Marvel Ultimate Alliance. Already quite bored of it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 26, 2011)

Stjeward said:


> Realm of the Mad God
> 
> Really the only  decent flash or whatever game I can play for a great deal of time :3



This game's awesome to play with friends, until you die and have to start over from the beginning.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

Always playing League of Legends. I play 2-3 games pretty much every day unless I'm in class and don't have time.

My Wii is running Skyward Sword. Almost at the end of the game. Really enjoying this one. My PSP had Fate/Extra in it until I decided I wanted to have no more of that RNG Hell. Now its likely going to sit around and do nothing until I figure something else to play (which is highly unlikely with the release of the Vita incoming). My 3DS has Mario 3D Land in it. Want to pick up Mario Kart soon.

The 360 has Skyrim in it. I turn that on once in a great while, though I'm intending to restart Mass Effect soon (Since I don't think I gave the first one enough of a chance and everyone tells me Mass Effect 2 is zomg), and the PS3 has Metal Gear Solid 1 in it (Yeah, rerunning through it. This guy never got to play Guns of the Patriots and I want to play through all of them again just to get in the mood now that I have MGS4 in my possession wooooot)


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 27, 2011)

Blur. I'm doing fine with single player, but I do so fucking terrible online it's embarrassing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2011)

Now playing Uncharted and sucking at it. In easy difficulty. Well, at least I made it to Chapter 4 in a short amount of time. Pretty used to climbing though. Nathan is like a modern day Ezio with the climbing skills. The first puzzle made me feel really stupid after I figured it out. Mixed feelings about the game.


----------



## Koronikov (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got Darksouls today, fuck, this game is hella hard, I love it :>


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 28, 2011)

EYE: Divine Cybermancy.

 I have no idea what the fuck I'm doing in this game. It's obviously a HL2 mod that got a full release, but the added mechanics are so fucking complicated I don't know what the fuck anything does other than "guns kill things". The text is so god damn tiny I can't even read the tutorials.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2011)

Just finished Saints Row the Third. One of the most epic/fun finals levels i have played in a while


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 29, 2011)

Solatorobo: Red the Hunter 
<3 Loving it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2011)

Overlord 2 
Just cause 2
The Polynomial
Frozen Synapse
Skyrim
killing Floor

I'm quite busy :U


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Started a new game of Tales of Symphonia, then I bought me a new PSP and Super Mario Bros Wii, soooo...  Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 29, 2011)

F1 2011, Batman Arkham City, Skyrim and Battlefield 3.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 29, 2011)

I would be playing Skyward Sword, but all of the remote batteries are dead, so I'm here until the battery pack finishes charging.

Then my sister wants to play Super Mario Galaxy 2 later.

I've been spending most of my time running through pokemon gold as far as a dry battery allows you. The farthest I've gotten thus far is 5 badges in just under three hours.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Dec 29, 2011)

DoA Dimensions and Minish Cap
If I get time Ico.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2011)

Bit.Trip Runner
Super Meat Boy
The Binding of Isaac
Jamestown
Audiosurf
Sequence
Knights of the Old Republic
Dungeons of Dredmor
Dark Souls
Tales of Vesperia

TOO MANY GAMES


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 29, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. I had forgotten how frustrating the controls in this series can be.

OH MY GUD, RUN EZIO NO NOT UP THE WALL FFFF JJUMP IT FFFUCK NO NOT THAT WAY ARRG NO DON'T STAB THAT GUY, THE CAPTAIN, TARGET THE CAP- FUUUUCK.

And is it just me or are there more guards than usual in this game?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2011)

I am drowning in underpriced games

help


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> OH MY GUD, RUN EZIO NO NOT UP THE WALL


You sound like Toby Turner with that reaction.
---
Looking forward to more Uncharted tonight.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 29, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 29, 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## Neonagon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Alice: Madness Returns.*

I LOVE it. I saw that it didn't get the greatest reviews, but it has everything I want (so far): a unique and disturbing atmosphere, amusing dialogue, and fun gameplay. Maybe I'm just a weird kid. But I just finished chapter 1 and I'm really digging it.


----------



## Nerts (Dec 30, 2011)

Downloading Quake 4, just bought it in the steam sale, probably going to play some Dungeons of Dredmor while I'm waiting.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

Starting Metal Gear Solid 2 again (Still on my Metal Gear kick), and I want to see if my girlfriend gets mindfucked.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 30, 2011)

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.
Battlefield 1942 LAN.


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 30, 2011)

Battlefield 3
Crysis 2 (though it almost cost me $400+)


----------



## SirRob (Dec 31, 2011)

I'M GONNA COMPLETE THE POKEDEX BEFORE NEW YEARS, DARN IT

ONLY 304876120837 TO GO!!!


----------



## Luca (Dec 31, 2011)

Terraria
MW3
Battlefield 3
Uncharted 3
Metal Gear Solid: PeaceWalker
Saint's Row 3
Worms: Reloaded
Skyrim
& 
LoZ: Skyward Sword

I'm on break right now...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 31, 2011)

Just getting back into Red Orchestra 2.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 2, 2012)

Uncharted 2 for almost 2 hours. 22% complete.


----------



## SnowyD (Jan 2, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Bit.Trip Runner
> Super Meat Boy
> The Binding of Isaac
> Jamestown
> ...



Tales of Vesperia is an awesome game. I had way to much fun with it haha.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Agreed. Tales of the Abyss is better though, imho.

On topic nao, I just started randomly playing Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones again for some strange reason.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 2, 2012)

Autiosurf, Skyrim, League of Legends, Bastion, Magicka, and Terraria.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 2, 2012)

RE4, Gamecube version. 

I think my Nintendo can't handle all these headsplosions.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 2, 2012)

Right now I am playing through the singleplayer of Skyrim, Driver San Francisco, and Saints Row 3. I am also playing Battlefield 3 online.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2012)

got 100% at saints row3, so i may go do co-op.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 2, 2012)

Resident Evil Remake Jill's scenario for Wii


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2012)

Just finished downloading L.A Noire, gonna be playing that and Red Orchestra 2


----------



## Aetius (Jan 3, 2012)

Horrible tablet games.

I miss steam ;_;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 3, 2012)

Right now I'm playing BF3 and MW3 on the 360 along with a bit of skyrim and LoL on the PC. Feel free to PM me if you wish to play with me cause y'know, just about everything's better with company c:


----------



## SpotsMcDots (Jan 3, 2012)

Cave Story +


----------



## Winkuru (Jan 4, 2012)

Playing MGS1 for the first time. I'm few hours in and so far it's been okay. Controls are a BIT clunky but it's still playable.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 4, 2012)

Recently I've been playing Halo: Combat evolved anniversary with my brother on Legendary.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 4, 2012)

Forsaken World. Trying to get my characters up to level 50. They have this new contest thing where you can win shit if you get eight of them up to 50 before February. I have two 65+ already, two at forty and one at 38. A lot of work to do. :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 4, 2012)

L.A Noire: The Complete Edition
Detective Coffeecup is at homicide desk atm


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2012)

A bit of the very first Klonoa.


----------



## Tseng Fox (Jan 6, 2012)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Penumbra
Demon's Souls
Dark Souls
Darkness Within: Collectors Edition (I advise people to pick this up...its good)
Syberia: The Collection
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth

Quite a lot to do...


----------



## Xeno (Jan 6, 2012)

Having framerate issues on Skyrim for the Ps3, currently


----------



## Zydala (Jan 9, 2012)

Just finished Radiant Historia. Very very Awesome.

replaying suikoden v and trying to decide on a new game to play... probably ghost trick or smt: devil survivor next.

Though the new Assassin's Creed is sitting waiting to be played too... :3c


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

I was playing Rayman Origins, though you really need at least two people playing that. I'm also playing DJ Hero and a bunch of DS titles.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

Mario Kart 7! OMG this game is just so damn fun. Like I loved playing the Wii version online and such but started to lose time playing it because I'm in school half the day.. NOW I can play it anywhere while waiting for classes or whatever. :3


----------



## Dolphus (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got of playing Super street fighter iv and later im gonna play some king of fighters 13


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 10, 2012)

Phelps badge twelwe forty seven.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 10, 2012)

Battlefront 2.

I love this fucking game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2012)

Gonna play some more R&C All 4 One for a few days. I need breaks from Uncharted. Starting the third game soon.


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

Fallout 2


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2012)

Skyrim (still), lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2012)

Focusing on Fallout: New Vegas and Tales of Vesperia right now.

Reached level 30 in New Vegas, looking for a new brain for a robot dog even though that's silly because that doesn't save the dog it just puts a different dog in the robot body.

Made it to the desert in Vesperia.  Repede is still the best character in the game.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2012)

The MLP sprite hack of (western) Super Mario Bros 2.

[yt]S8a4ZAXeWJY[/yt]

I've been meaning to for a few months, and had the patch in my downloads folder.
I just... never bothered to until now, I guess.

I wish they would have changed even more game sprites, though.
I noticed that they didn't even bother to change the fire boss of World 4, so far, and I was like "FFFFFUUUUUUU-."


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

Chess


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

EYE Divine Cybermancy again, and still I have no fucking clue what the fuck I'm doing. Plus I'm lost in some stupid level because all the doors look the fucking same and I can't tell which ones open and which don't without trying every single fucking one.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 11, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid, Twin Snakes.
I finally got the 'stealth', and holy shit, I am having way too much fun with it. Punching guards in the face like a BOSS.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2012)

Project Zomboid.

Now, I'll play Amnesia, Penumbra, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Nightmare House 1/2, stuff like that, but _this_ game is the one that makes me a little bit paranoid at night.

This makes me feel silly. :[


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Project Zomboid.
> 
> Now, I'll play Amnesia, Penumbra, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Nightmare House 1/2, stuff like that, but _this_ game is the one that makes me a little bit paranoid at night.
> 
> This makes me feel silly. :[


I beg you to play the origanal fallout.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Darkseed.  Somehow, my game keeps getting fucked up, and random events that are absolutely vital to the game's completion just don't happen.  Of course, Darkseed is a bit finicky, so I've probably been doing something wrong.  If you value your sanity, don't play this game.  If the insane time limit and ridiculous fetch-quests don't get you, the H.R. Giger artwork most certainly will.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> Darkseed.  Somehow, my game keeps getting fucked up, and random events that are absolutely vital to the game's completion just don't happen.  Of course, Darkseed is a bit finicky, so I've probably been doing something wrong.  If you value your sanity, don't play this game.  If the insane time limit and ridiculous fetch-quests don't get you, the H.R. Giger artwork most certainly will.


Oh man, Darkseed. So pretty, and yet so creepy.

The baby doll cutscene still gives me nightmares.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Oh man, Darkseed. So pretty, and yet so creepy.
> 
> The baby doll cutscene still gives me nightmares.



For me, it was a combination of that and the second nightmare that put me off sleeping for the rest of time.  Also, as a result of GT Countdown's top ten scariest games of all time (in which Darkseed was #7), I have a panic attack whenever I hear the phrase "Always remember that the surreal is anchored in the real," or the word "banal"...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

veeno said:


> I beg you to play the origanal fallout.



I want to. ;-; I've only really played Fallout 3 and a bit of New Vegas, but I really wanna try the original one.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I want to. ;-; I've only really played Fallout 3 and a bit of New Vegas, but I really wanna try the original one.


The first 2 are hard as hell.

Get the collection it comes with fallout 1 fallout 2 and fallout tatics.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 12, 2012)

That's it. I'm going to try out Amnesia: The Dark Descent.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> That's it. I'm going to try out Amnesia: The Dark Descent.


Dont do it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with Veeno.

Amnesia sucks. Get its predecessor, Penumbra: Overture and Black Plague instead.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I agree with Veeno.
> 
> Amnesia sucks. Get its predecessor, Penumbra: Overture and Black Plague instead.


Amnesia is amazing. Other than for Redlessness I cannot see why you would say that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Amnesia is amazing. Other than for Redlessness I cannot see why you would say that.



Compared to Penumbra, Amnesia has a ton of immersion-breakers. You control a character who is so afraid of everything, you're afraid of nothing. The way he acts when _he_ is scared is merely annoying, and the way he speaks about how damn scared he is when I am just merely annoyed really ruins it for me. An important thing in making a good horror game is making you feel alone, and feel as if it's _you_ in the game. Amnesia breaks that a lot, and I have yet to feel scared when playing it.


----------



## Cain (Jan 12, 2012)

I was playing FIFA 12 on my PS3 with some of my IRL friends earlier.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2012)

veeno said:


> The first 2 are hard as hell.



I didn't find them that difficult, but I probably just happened to build my character in just the right way from the beginning.

It probably also helped that by the end of Fallout 2 I was rolling with a tank with heavy weapons, Marty baby, Marty! and a GOD DAMNED DEATHCLAW .


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 12, 2012)

Switching between Guild Wars and Trine.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 12, 2012)

Right now I'm playing Another Code: Two Memories on DS  Got pretty far on Rhythm Paradise however.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 13, 2012)

Red orchestra 2 and LA Norie


----------



## Waffles (Jan 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Compared to Penumbra, Amnesia has a ton of immersion-breakers. You control a character who is so afraid of everything, you're afraid of nothing. The way he acts when _he_ is scared is merely annoying, and the way he speaks about how damn scared he is when I am just merely annoyed really ruins it for me. An important thing in making a good horror game is making you feel alone, and feel as if it's _you_ in the game. Amnesia breaks that a lot, and I have yet to feel scared when playing it.



Adding onto this... Penumbra's plot actually kinda makes a lot more sense, without needing to try and understand it, and has a lot less of those "cower in the corner because you're a helpless piece of shit" moments.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 13, 2012)

Morrowind. I love playing it again.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 13, 2012)

Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## DW_ (Jan 13, 2012)

Nation Red

It's like Boxhead, only 3D and ten times more epic.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Allods Online
I'm surprised that I like this game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

Red orchestra 2, grinding the drum mag for PPSH. It's retarded they don't give it straight out since it's pretty much one of the most iconic features of that gun and was more used than the stupid stick mags


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2012)

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons Second Edition.
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Red orchestra 2, grinding the drum mag for PPSH. It's retarded they don't give it straight out since it's pretty much one of the most iconic features of that gun and was more used than the stupid stick mags



What annoys me more is that the MP40 "upgrades" into the MP40/II with double stick mags, giving it 64 rounds total (for some reason, all those who use it, hate it). That really fucks the balance as the Russians are meant to have OP submachineguns as they e.g. have a shitty DP-28 while the germans get a superawesome MG34. It's nice to have an FPS game where Germany actually owns, but now they're getting ridiculous.


----------



## Cain (Jan 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> What annoys me more is that the MP40 "upgrades" into the MP40/II with double stick mags, giving it 64 rounds total (for some reason, all those who use it, hate it). That really fucks the balance as the Russians are meant to have OP submachineguns as they e.g. have a shitty DP-28 while the germans get a superawesome MG34. It's nice to have an FPS game where Germany actually owns, but now they're getting ridiculous.


Deargod.jpg

The Neo-Nazis have taken over the video game industry!


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Garys mod with kity0706

We are making a video.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 15, 2012)

Well my xbox broke recently so I've reverted back to the PS2 and older PC games, Devil May Cry (1st and 2nd), Final fantasy 10, and S.T.A.L.K.E.R to name a few.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 15, 2012)

Playing some Battlefront 2. Wishing I had the first one. 



Zydrate Junkie said:


> Final fantasy 10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLYsW9J2LFE&feature=related


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 16, 2012)

Naruto : Path of the Ninja 2 & Boardgame Online.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've finished Darkseed, and have now gone back to playing Skylanders.  Best marketing ploy ever, hands down.  I feel a need to collect all of them, and apparently, so does the rest of the known universe.  I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2012)

Republic Commando!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

not sure, maybe some melty blood actress again, but i need to get the latest patch for it working....


----------



## Aidy (Jan 16, 2012)

Dead Space series again.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 19, 2012)

Mass Effect 1. Here's hoping my controller doesn't go into the TV.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 19, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Final fantasy 10



Let's blitz, Yah?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2012)

Saints row 3, genki bowl. sad panda skyblazing is definitally worth it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 21, 2012)

Star Trek Online because it's free now. Well, as soon as it installs...

My expectations are not high for this, but I'm going to give it a try anyway. 

I'd ask if anyone wants to try it out with me, but I doubt anyone would.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 21, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Star Trek Online because it's free now. Well, as soon as it installs...
> 
> My expectations are not high for this, but I'm going to give it a try anyway.
> 
> I'd ask if anyone wants to try it out with me, but I doubt anyone would.



I tried it when it first came out, I'm willing to give it another go?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2012)

played the asuras wrath demo yesterday. that shit is so over the top its awesome again 
i also bought burnout revenge for the 360 yesterday^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2012)

Star wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Nostalgia :')


----------



## eclipsegazer (Jan 24, 2012)

PokÃ©mon Fire Red.  (I had been playing PokÃ©mon recently. Only thing I can play while doing my job as moderator in some forums I have lol)


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 24, 2012)

Just threw Radiant Historia into my 3DS, lets see how this rolls.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

If anything; Allods Online.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 24, 2012)

Lost kingdom 2


----------



## Lunar (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm about to play more Sherlock Holmes vs. Jack the Ripper.

Because fuck yeah, gruesome string of murders.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Star wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
> Nostalgia :')



If only I could find my copy...  I could just buy it on Steam, but I'd like to have the disc too.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2012)

Epic two hour battle against a boss in Arc Rise Fantasia. I've finally gotten my revenge after losing to him a year ago. Still have to beat the cameo battle though... it's even harder!!


----------



## Lunar (Jan 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Star wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
> Nostalgia :')



Haven't played that one yet.  I wanna play Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast again, but I can't find the disc and my laptop is crap for running that game.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia

HEY GUYS LET'S STOP AND TALK FOR TEN MINUTES ABOUT WHAT WE JUST DID AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT TO DO


----------



## Kayla (Jan 25, 2012)

FFXI, but now I am taking my ass to bed.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 25, 2012)

Kayla said:


> FFXI, but now I am taking my ass to bed.



I've been thinking about trying that one out. Do a decent amount of people still ply or is it dead/dying? Does it take a long time to level up and is it really grindy? Is the world big?


----------



## Kayla (Jan 25, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I've been thinking about trying that one out. Do a decent amount of people still ply or is it dead/dying? Does it take a long time to level up and is it really grindy? Is the world big?



There's a decent populace still playing, at least from what I've seen on my server. It's not hard to level at all anymore. Probably faster than on World of Warcraft.


----------



## Milo (Jan 25, 2012)

CoD games aren't exactly the best at match making... either that, or I'm quite literally the only person in a CoD game that's not level 80 :V


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

Mirrors edge.

The game is revelotinary.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 25, 2012)

Bahamut lagoon.

The game is revelotinary.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Tales of Vesperia
> 
> HEY GUYS LET'S STOP AND TALK FOR TEN MINUTES ABOUT WHAT WE JUST DID AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT TO DO


RPGS :v
also the stupid AI and ring are WAY worse and more annoying than that.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 26, 2012)

FFXI. Woo, you know it's gonna be good when the town you start in has bagpipes blaring.

Alas, I'll never get used to this control system and interface. I'm used to WoW clones and the lack of a hot bar down at the bottom is just so alien to me. I need to figure out how to get a controller working with this thing.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 26, 2012)

Allods, yarr.
I finally found something to do in this game.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> RPGS :v
> also the stupid AI and ring are WAY worse and more annoying than that.



It is so much more of a problem in this game than it is in most rpgs. The writing and pacing in this game are so bad, I have to assume that they were written by and for people with short term memory loss.

the AI isn't _that_ bad, at least not for the friendly AI, especially if you customise your battle commands. the enemy AI is pretty retarded though, especially when 3/4 members of the party are attacking a monster and they just want to chase that fourth party member and ignore everyone else.

the battle ring makes me nostalgic for Quest 64

which in turn makes me nostalgic for _suicide_


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 26, 2012)

Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 and lots of it.

My old old file where I was 2 levels above max level is gone, and I am working my way to the top again.

Takes so looooong D:


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2012)

played mw3 with the lil bro in law to be. it got boring as hell so i introduced him to airsoft and made a makeshift cqb arena out of his backyard. much fun was had.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sonic Generations.  You know a game's good when it makes you want to play the worst game in the series.


----------



## Milo (Jan 26, 2012)

mass effect 2. trying to catch up before ME3 comes out so I can make garrus my bitch


----------



## Kayla (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> FFXI. Woo, you know it's gonna be good when the town you start in has bagpipes blaring.
> 
> Alas, I'll never get used to this control system and interface. I'm used to WoW clones and the lack of a hot bar down at the bottom is just so alien to me. I need to figure out how to get a controller working with this thing.



It's not too hard to get used to. Push comes to shove you can always use a controller. xD


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 26, 2012)

Star Wars The Old Republic,  Probably the best MMO i have played to date. woot go me.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2012)

Mario 3D Land. I got this for Christmas and still haven't beat it. ._.

I also keep losing the cameo battle in Arc Rise Fantasia. I've tried at least 5 times now, fffff.


----------



## Milo (Jan 26, 2012)

harvest moon. YES OK, I play harvest moon. and it is GREAT


----------



## Don (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm nearing level 46 in my second Skyrim character and I've recently gone back to Victoria 2. Fun times with Carlist Spain.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 27, 2012)

Finished Radiant Historia (sooooo goooood) and now I have regressed back to 1999 and am playing Legend of the River King 2


----------



## Luventius (Jan 27, 2012)

Dovahkiin, Dovahkiin, Naal ok zin los vah riin... *jumps off Throat of the World*

(Skyrim for all you FPS furs -.-)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

Assassin's Creed II
For about 20mins before my sister demanded that she's be allowed to ride the horses. I found her an hour later completing missions :/


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2012)

Advanced Dungeons & Dragons 2nd Edition

I'm a bard


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 27, 2012)

Microsoft Publisher.

Amazing game.


----------



## Truxi (Jan 27, 2012)

Just starting _Batman: Arkham City_ and (as usual) and pushing myself to get to 400 hours clocked on _Team Fortress 2_ by the end of the night.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Advanced Dungeons & Dragons 2nd Edition
> 
> I'm a bard


Are you spoony David?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Are you spoony David?



No, my nose is bigger than his. oGo


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 27, 2012)

playing skyrim, just beat the brotherhood quest line and doing thief atm

it kinda pisses me off how well the side storyline is compared to the main one


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 27, 2012)

Warlight. Its a game exactly like Risk.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 27, 2012)

BF2142 and Skyrim. 
Level 19, I think on Skyrim. Currently doing The Circle quests. As for BF, I've just got it and only played through three maps. The controls are a bit weird, so I'll have to change that tomorrow.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Banjo-Kazooie

It's been a while, so I decided to give it a playthrough.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just started playing Dragon Ball Z Raging Blast 2 for the PS3. The game is ok for the most part I just needed an reason to buy another PS3 control. What I stilling playing is King Of Fighters 13 which is awesome 2D fighter.  I know that I going get a lot of fan boys up in arms but I going to say it. *I think King Of Fighters is better then Street Fighter.* There I said it, try to tell other I will here to defend what I said. Lastly, I waiting for the new SSX 2012 game to come out. I want to shred like it's 2000 all over again!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 27, 2012)

Zelda Wind Waker.
I bullshit around on a friend's copy of the game, several years ago, and didn't like it because I thought the story was weird (of what I saw) and I was used to modern Zelda games with a more serious look to them (graphics wise).
Curiosity got the better of me, and I picked up a used copy after watching a few episodes of a Lets Play of it. I like it, now, though. The gameplay is fun, the story is different, and the expressions and sounds and other shit that goes on aesthetically is just ridiculously adorable.
Can't believe I passed on this game, before.
I'm going through the Forbidden Woods dungeon.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 27, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Zelda Wind Waker.
> I bullshit around on a friend's copy of the game, several years ago, and didn't like it because I thought the story was weird (of what I saw) and I was used to modern Zelda games with a more serious look to them (graphics wise).
> Curiosity got the better of me, and I picked up a used copy after watching a few episodes of a Lets Play of it. I like it, now, though. The gameplay is fun, the story is different, and the expressions and sounds and other shit that goes on aesthetically is just ridiculously adorable.
> Can't believe I passed on this game, before.
> I'm going through the Forbidden Woods dungeon.



Wind Waker is the best 3D zelda game.


----------



## Kayla (Jan 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> FFXI. Woo, you know it's gonna be good when the town you start in has bagpipes blaring.
> 
> Alas, I'll never get used to this control system and interface. I'm used to WoW clones and the lack of a hot bar down at the bottom is just so alien to me. I need to figure out how to get a controller working with this thing.



FFFF! Fuck San'doria. .D.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 27, 2012)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I*I think King Of Fighters is better then Street Fighter.*



It's a good thing that nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's a good think that nobody cares what you think.



you're cute :3c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 27, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> you're cute :3c


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wind Waker is the best 3D zelda game.


_You spelled Majora's Mask wrong._


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> _You spelled Majora's Mask wrong._



I didn't like Majora's Mask, and no you don't have permission to kill me :3


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I didn't like Majora's Mask


What?WHAT?How the fuck.I think this is a crime.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

My Khajiit is killin' dragons like a boss.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 28, 2012)

Fantasy Explorer Nitroid!

no prize if you guess where I heard of this game <.<
but I really have been putting off playing it for too damn long, this is gonna be a blast :3


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Death smiles for the xbox 360.

One of my personal favorites.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 28, 2012)

Three games I got for Christmas (that I couldn't play because of the midterms) :

- Stalker : Operation Clear Sky - obviously quality since it's a stalker game.
- SPAZ (space pirates and zombies) - a really fun little indie game that I'm really glad to have in my games library. I'm in the opening levels.
- Metro 2033 - I've heard a lot of good things about that game but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 28, 2012)

fucking dm rolled two 100s on percentile die last night. he is a beast at rolling


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Dante's inferno.

Not as good as the book.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 29, 2012)

lost kingdoms 2, got the good ending.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 29, 2012)

MMORPG Seven Dragons


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm currently building a character in the Mass Effect series, so I can have a good character when Mass Effect 3 comes out. I started over so I could let Ash die instead. That bitch.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 29, 2012)

Making custom characters like Doctor Doom and Vincent Valentine in Soul Calibur IV


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

Back to Allods Online.


----------



## IanCC (Feb 1, 2012)

Still playing Emil Chronicle Online, and Skyrim

Finished Dark Brotherhood, Companions, main quest, college, and currently finishing up thieves guild storyline XD


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

playing now: Oblivion, Skyrim, Final Fantasy II, Final Fantasy VIII, Resident Evil 1
playing again: Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA
playing later: Portal 2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 1, 2012)

Finished Bahamut Lagoon after more than 45 hours, without a doubt the most detailed SNES game I've ever played, and it's even more detailed than all PS games I know of.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2012)

Switching between FFX, FFX-2 and FFXII.

FFX was the first Final Fantasy game I played I think? I only vaguely remember it, nice to nostalgia over. I played FFX-2 a shitton back in early high school. Love the battle system, not a big fan of the bleh story. Also that massage scene *shudder*
FFXII is kind of like that happy middle ground of not being completely awful, having a nice battle system, and being able to SKIP CUTSCENES YES. Yessss.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 2, 2012)

Uncharted 3 and a bit of the first Klonoa.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 2, 2012)

Smashin out some LoL atm and will do until I get RSI


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 2, 2012)

Now I think this may be a bit childish but I am playing Pokemon Emerald on VBA! I never get old of it no matter how many times I play it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 2, 2012)

Red orchestra 2 all the way


----------



## zachery980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Minecraft , no matter what I do I cant stop playing it. Fallout NV and Fallout 3 on the side. ( I think there's nothing left for me to kill in fallout 3 XD)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> and it's even more detailed than all PS games I know of.


I guess that means you played some crappy looking PS games.


----------



## Milo (Feb 2, 2012)

last game I played was the resident evil remake. ugh FUCKING christ even easy is hard. 

"oh hey, I kill you zombie" 

*come back to corpse 10 minutes later* 

"hey w-why are you getting back u-OH GOD WHY ARE YOU RUNNING"

:c


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

soul calibur 5, just made another character.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm playing Dragon Ball Z Raging Blast 2 (PS3), King of Fighters Xlll (PS3), Skyrim (PS3) and little bit of Pokemon White (DS). I planning on replaying Jak 2 & Jak 3 maybe during the weekends.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 2, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> I guess that means you played some crappy looking PS games.



That or it means you haven't played Bahamut Lagoon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 3, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> That or it means you haven't played Bahamut Lagoon.


BL came out on 96.

By then, _Better _looking games like MM8 and SotN were right around the corner.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Allods Online and a splash of Minecraft.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 3, 2012)

Dunno what to play this friday night. :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 3, 2012)

Bought Space marine yesterday. Gonna be playing that


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 3, 2012)

Juggling between Dragon Ball : Attack of the Saiyans and Tales of the World : Radiant Mythology.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 3, 2012)

Trying to finish Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy shit the thread almost died.

Got sick of doing the same dungeons all the time in Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology so I gave Dungeons & Dragons Tactics a try, but it's so badly made and boring I didn't give it more than an hour.  Now I've started playing Dante's Inferno and actually liking it, but the original text is better.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 6, 2012)

Fucking fed up with the poor excuse for a game Soul Calibur V, fucking one story my fucking ass. They didn't even finish making that game, I just know it. 

Since my 360 is still out I'm starting to play Lost Planet 2 again.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2012)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky


----------



## DW_ (Feb 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Fucking fed up with the poor excuse for a game Soul Calibur V, *fucking one story my fucking ass*. They didn't even finish making that game, I just know it.
> 
> Since my 360 is still out I'm starting to play Lost Planet 2 again.



>mfw buying fighting games for the story







Also, SCII only had one real story.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 6, 2012)

TheDW said:


> >mfw buying fighting games for the story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SoulCalibur II was actually the only one I absolutely loved.

Died in Dante's Inferno, fuck this shit until I die in Final Fantasy Tactics : War of the Lions.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 6, 2012)

Spess mehreen! I have fehled the emprah and joined teh armee that loathes metul bawxes


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 6, 2012)

Started up Mass Effect 2. Looks like I didn't throw my 360 controller at the TV.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 6, 2012)

I fuck this shit'd, playing Dragon Ball Z : Supersonic Warriors 2 right now, will finish it tomorrow and pass to a new game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 7, 2012)

Uncharted 3 on Easy. So after yelling at the TV, the puzzle solution can be revealed to me. True story.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2012)

soul calibur 5 and watching my roommate get new titles for us.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 7, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Uncharted 3 on *Easy*.



kyahahaha


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 7, 2012)

Been playing Snowboard Kids 2. Getting ready for SSX


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 7, 2012)

Allods Online, APB Reloaded and Minecaft.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2012)

It's been Tales of Vesperia and League of Legends lately.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2012)

Dragon Quest Swords for the Wii. I got it a long time ago but never played more than 2 hours of it.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 7, 2012)

Moar TF2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Tales of Vesperia.


Oh that reminds me, Graces f is gonna bomb


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> kyahahaha


Or if you are not used to and suck at shooters.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh that reminds me, Graces f is gonna bomb



if it doesn't come to america then i don't care about it unless someone makes a fan translation or something


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> if it doesn't come to america then i don't care about it unless someone makes a fan translation or something



It has a March release in America. Gamestop already has displays up for it. xD


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> It has a March release in America. Gamestop already has displays up for it. xD



I will poop on your gamestop.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> if it doesn't come to america then i don't care about it


Too bad you won't get Xillia.



Dyluck said:


> fan translations


Giggle.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 7, 2012)

> Too bad you won't get Xillia.



I'm a little salty about that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Fucking fed up with the poor excuse for a game Soul Calibur V, fucking one story my fucking ass. They didn't even finish making that game, I just know it.
> 
> Since my 360 is still out I'm starting to play Lost Planet 2 again.


playing a fighting game soley for the story :v
also it is very complete game. The best character creation in any game so far. Really smooth gameplay that just feels good (the actual FIGHTING part of a fighting game). Some of the best online for a fighting game. Pretty much everything except the story is top notch, and even then it's a fighting game and for a fighting game is has a competent story. go back to final fantasy or other RPGs if you wanna play a game soly for story. fighting games you should play for how well the fighting is. Even my casual player roommate finds SC5 the best of the soul calibur because of it's amazing character creation and very smooth and fun fighting system.


----------



## Carnie (Feb 7, 2012)

Bout to be playing SMNC pretty soon. I'm a tad bit scared not gonna lie. Not sure I'll be able to handle those action hero taunts.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> playing a fighting game soley for the story :v
> also it is very complete game. The best character creation in any game so far. Really smooth gameplay that just feels good (the actual FIGHTING part of a fighting game). Some of the best online for a fighting game. Pretty much everything except the story is top notch, and even then it's a fighting game and for a fighting game is has a competent story. go back to final fantasy or other RPGs if you wanna play a game soly for story. fighting games you should play for how well the fighting is. Even my casual player roommate finds SC5 the best of the soul calibur because of it's amazing character creation and very smooth and fun fighting system.



Uh SCIII best story(stor_ies_) 2005 best creator with unique fighting styles not just copy pasted from the main roster 2005 best Chronicles of The Sword best whatever that is 2005

fuck online

Playing Underhell right now.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 7, 2012)

FreeLancer (2002) fun space based RPG fighting free roam based game also its even more fun with the Discovery Mod. Story line is great too.


----------



## Swiftz (Feb 7, 2012)

Playing Runscape (again for the 5th or 6th time) i have no idea why but this game always draws me in when i start back up. Nothing really has changed but for some reason i keep coming back...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Uh SCIII best story(stor_ies_) 2005 best creator with unique fighting styles not just copy pasted from the main roster 2005 best Chronicles of The Sword best whatever that is 2005
> 
> fuck online
> 
> Playing Underhell right now.


the amount of things you can do in sc5 is alot more even though you can't change weapons. however SC3 story is definitally the best out of any of the SC games, but SC5 beats it in every other way i feel. also online is defintially a imortant part of the game when it's actually good and playable like sc5s


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Soul Caliber





Alastair Snowpaw said:


> actually good



lol


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol



we agree on something for once


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol


i expect nothing more coming from you :v
also what's your avy from?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> we agree on something for once


We agreed to other thing before.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i expect nothing more coming from you :v


And I expect you to buy SFxT because you are a tool.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> We agreed to other thing before.



I disagree. <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> And I expect you to buy SFxT because you are a tool.


as tempting as the badbox art megaman is; i don't have a ps3 and the game is still too much of a clusterfuck for me to want to get it. i could also bum off the gaming club to play it, but i don't like street fighter type fighters often and i will kind of try to get my gaming club to not get it. I'm highly against the gems and all the other clusterfuck inside it. I'm not a capcom tard, mvc3 is just a really pretty game that gives you shinys for doing combos <3
Also i never played much of the SF series and outside of 3rd strike have no care for it. also i don't go around calling games weeaboo when sf is also animated and made in japan.

back to topic i'm playing some saints row 3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 8, 2012)

Skyrim, Level 14 Argonian
I was way late on getting it and I don't get very much time to play it, but when I do...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> when sf is also animated and made in japan





Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also i never played much of the SF series


It shows


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2012)

are you denining it's made in japan or animated? cause it's pretty much both of those (at least 3rd strike). also i watch a fair amount of competitive sf4 partially cause of other games but regardless.
also making rainbow coloured vehicles in sr3 is fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> are you denining it's made in japan or animated? cause it's pretty much both of those (at least 3rd strike)



What the fuck do you mean by animated?

It's artstyle?

If so, Then yes, Akira Yasuda(Akiman) is japanese.

but there's a fine line between this 







to this 






Not to mention only the SFA games are considered anime mainly because the of influence of Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie (which had an anime artstyle BTW)

The _other_ animated movies (SFIIV, SFA:The Animation and Alpha: Generations) were pretty fucking terribad.

And Capcom of USA owns the rights For Street Fighter(aswell as Final Fight) ever since after Super Turbbviously SF is made in japan, But their target is americans.

Do you get it now, AS?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also what's your avy from?


I wanna know too. It's HOT.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 8, 2012)

The obvious difference between Noel Vermillion and Chun Li is Noel Vermillion turns into a ridiculously sadistic world ending killer and Chun Li just has thunder thighs. I mean duh.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I wanna know too. It's HOT.


Really?

_REALLY?
_


ObsidianLaughter said:


> The obvious difference between Noel Vermillion and Chun Li is Noel Vermillion turns into a ridiculously sadistic world ending killer and Chun Li just has thunder thighs. I mean duh.


lol

I was comparing Akiman's artstyle to Blazblue's artstyle


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 8, 2012)

> I was comparing Akiman's artstyle to Blazblue's artstyle



I know. I was just adding some lol's to the mix.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Really?
> 
> _REALLY?
> _


No leaf eating gif?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> No leaf eating gif?



Nope.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 8, 2012)

Oddly enough, I'm playing FFXIII.  Even more fucked up is I might like the endgame much more than XII's


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2012)

I beat S8-Crown! Took me about 150 tries without the Tanooki suit, and about 5 tries with.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 10, 2012)

Playing Mario Tennis on Wii with xbox on.


----------



## CandyCane (Feb 10, 2012)

Skyrim, like tons of other people. 
Possibly going to give Final Fantasy VII a replay. I feel nostalgic.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

The Darkness II demo


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2012)

Both my opponent and I forfeited on the same turn over Random Matchup in Pokemon Black.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2012)

Speaking of Pokemon, are they really *giving away free Arceus on the PGL!?*  Whoa.  I gotta get Smeargle to sketch his Judgement sometime.  (Pretty easy; just use a Spooky Plate Judgement on a wild Smeargle)

Still trying to acquire a Tornadus in GTS Negotiations.  Somebody had one last night, but I couldn't find anything they were willing to trade it for.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, are they really *giving away free Arceus on the PGL!?*  Whoa.  I gotta get Smeargle to sketch his Judgement sometime.  (Pretty easy; just use a Spooky Plate Judgement on a wild Smeargle)
> 
> Still trying to acquire a Tornadus in GTS Negotiations.  Somebody had one last night, but I couldn't find anything they were willing to trade it for.


Should've been Mudkip, darn it. 

I've got a Tornadus. Wanna borrow mine?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I've got a Tornanus.



:I


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> :I


Well

Wanna borrow it


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 10, 2012)

Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations for like... the 5th time?
I should play PokÃ©mon Black but meh... I don't like it much.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

Dead Island 4h in a row


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Should've been Mudkip, darn it.
> 
> I've got a Tornadus. Wanna borrow mine?



I'd prefer to swap version-exclusives for each other when possible, but nobody's agreed on what to swap for it yet.  I've seen about every other legendary from every other generation offered at some point, but where's the love for the Kami trio?

In the meantime I bred about 25 Smeargle eggs _just_ so I could arrange "641" (Tornadus's National Dex number) in two PC boxes.  And set my Trainer Card to show the words "Thundurus" and "Brother".  Maybe somebody will get the hint?

I really should be breeding more Zorua though; gave my female away to somebody who probably didn't even have 2 Gym badges yet.  But hey, Zorua are worth it.

And I need to go Lapras fishing again (grumble, grumble, damned elusive Nessies), gave that one away too.  There goes that baby Snivy I bred, but the other person's probably going to regret not taking that Exp.Share off their Pansage before trading.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I'd prefer to swap version-exclusives for each other when possible, but nobody's agreed on what to swap for it yet.  I've seen about every other legendary from every other generation offered at some point, but where's the love for the Kami trio?
> 
> In the meantime I bred about 25 Smeargle eggs _just_ so I could arrange "641" (Tornadus's National Dex number) in two PC boxes.  And set my Trainer Card to show the words "Thundurus" and "Brother".  Maybe somebody will get the hint?
> 
> ...


Can we swap then swap back? I'd like Thunderus/Landorus in my dex too, but I'm too attached to my Pokemon to say goodbye to it forever.

If you want any Pokemon in particular, I have most of them. I'd be more than happy to breed some for you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 10, 2012)

Started/finished Dragon Ball Z Budokai 1 & 2.  It's decent enough, seeing as I paid 5$ for both.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Can we swap then swap back? I'd like Thunderus/Landorus in my dex too, but I'm too attached to my Pokemon to say goodbye to it forever.


I know _precisely_ how you feel.   If I at least had a Dex entry for it then I could scrounge around the GTS ads for a potential trade, but without that....



> If you want any Pokemon in particular, I have most of them. I'd be more than happy to breed some for you.


Tornadus is the only one I need to complete the Unova Dex.  And I still have yet to import any from my prev-gen games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 10, 2012)

soul calibur 5, unlocking more titles


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 11, 2012)

The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile

One thing that proves how much of a fucking nerd I am is that right off the bat I noticed that the pistols used by the guards you fight make the same sound effect as the DC-15s from Republic Commando.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

.//hack Infection

Leveling up my team is taking too long. :[


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 12, 2012)

Darksiders


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently Lapras fishing in White version.  The local Basculin are apparently great for Speed grinding, but they can cost you a fortune in Revives if you're not careful.  Or if you run out of Thunderbolts.  And damn it Lapras, what's with you and Perish Song?  Maybe I should raise a Smeargle with Imprison + Perish Song.

I did recently catch Landorus.  Lv.70 -- wow.  With a moveset of Earthquake (no problem, Emolga), Rock Slide (okay, problem), Sandstorm, and Fissure.  Immune to Thunder Wave, no no chance of using Static to paralyze him.  But I managed to snag him in about five or so turns, and with an ordinary Poke Ball to boot.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2012)

SPESS MAHREEN


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

Bastion. Adaquin bought me a copy


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried Gotham City Imposters on PC.

Consolized as hell, but quite entertaining.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2012)

My Smeargle in Pokemon White now knows Transform.  Which is awesome.

Now to go hatch that batch of 24 Smeargle eggs.  Which gives me roughly a ... 1.7% chance that one of them might be Shiny.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 12, 2012)

saints row 3, just screwing around in it.


----------



## Conker (Feb 12, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## Pogiforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Resident Evil: Revelations.


----------



## Freezienator (Feb 13, 2012)

/push  no joke  

World of warcraft :>


----------



## ShadowCrawler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm playing Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D :3


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Minecraft, on one of my local servers ;3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 13, 2012)

Busy loving Duodecim.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 13, 2012)

Still playing the shit out of Skyrim. Tempted to try a playthrough without ever using fast travel. Now I've got this mod installed it should have plenty to keep me occupied along the way. Also fucked with the skill and levelling rates to make it a bit more even, instead of hitting level 10 within half an hour but taking years to get past level 60.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 13, 2012)

Playing arcade mode in DW VS since I suck too much/too lazy to finish the story. There's like, 50 or more arcade levels so I think that'll keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 13, 2012)

Soul calibur 5, experimenting with pyhrra combos are fun <3


----------



## Aidy (Feb 14, 2012)

Anno 2070. Still.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss 3DS. This boner isn't going away anytime soon, I can tell...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2012)

Doom
Doom di doom doom.....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Tales of the Abyss 3DS. This boner isn't going away anytime soon, I can tell...



Lol unneeded dark pasts


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol unneeded dark pasts


Lol I have... no idea what you're talking about. I'll get back to you in a few days.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Lol I have... no idea what you're talking about. I'll get back to you in a few days.



TotA was a rushed game, Just about almost _everything_ about that game is shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> TotA was a rushed game, Just about almost _everything_ about that game is shit.



My favourite part was traveling back and forth between cities to deliver stupid fucking messages to advance the terrible shitty plot


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

And when I mean "almost everything" I literally mean "almost everything".


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> And when I mean "almost everything" I literally mean "almost everything".


Your opinion is better than mine.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2012)

i know you watch a little boy drown crushed under the weight of his dead father, or something like that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Your opinion is better than mine.



Obviously, I'm the one who played it.


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

Resident evil 1 pc.

I am the master of unlocking.

I wonder if anyone gets that reference?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Resident evil 1 pc.
> 
> I am the master of unlocking.
> 
> I wonder if anyone gets that reference?


-_-
you even said it was resident evil 1


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> -_-
> you even said it was resident evil 1


I know.

Most of the people i know have never played re1.

The newer generation of gamers.

(shivers)


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Your opinion is better than mine.



I played it too and it's a shitty game

I'll bet JADE is your favourite character >:I


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I'll bet JADE is your favourite character >:I



It doesn't matter since the cast is shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> It doesn't matter since the cast is shit.



The only good character is Tear's breasts.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> The only good character is Tear's breasts.



I hated how forced Luke's and Tear's relationship was.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 15, 2012)

AGH TotA that game frustrated the hell out of meeee. The characters were terrible and their dialogue was so stiff and cruddy and their little interactions were just based on their flat flat tropes of personalities and why is everyone's favorite character the gary-stu sociopath that killed animals as a child? Who is friends with the emperor? What the hell. And for some reason everyone gets mad at the main character for something that's barely his fault and act like he has to repent over something that he didn't even really knowingly do?

Agghhh I tried I tried so hard I gave it like 50 hours and just... I couldn't take it anymore.

OKAY BACK ON TOPIC

I'm playing Ghost Trick! Kinda fun so far :]


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I'll bet JADE is your favourite character >:I


My favorite character so far is Luke... His spoiled, ignorant, bratty attitude is something I can relate to.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 15, 2012)

soul calibur 5, making more custom characters @.@


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 15, 2012)

Tales of Hearts

Hisui is easily my favorite character, He names his moves after birds.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Hearts
> 
> Hisui is easily my favorite character, He names his moves after birds.



are we becoming friends >:|


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> are we becoming friends >:|



How could you hate a guy who uses magical double bowguns that fires arrows that resemble gunshots?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2012)

Guard means 'guard', Luke. Not 'stand still and take every hit'.

I said use Fonic Artes, Tear. Why are you running up to the enemy and whacking it when your TP is full.

WE'RE NOT STILL OKAY JADE EVERYONE BUT YOU JUST DIED


----------



## snowkatt (Feb 16, 2012)

arkham city  
dont  like it so far



veeno said:


> Resident evil 1 pc.
> 
> I am the master of unlocking.
> 
> I wonder if anyone gets that reference?




so  your  playing as jill
i could go for a sandwich now


----------



## Zydala (Feb 16, 2012)

Went back to River King. For some weird reason. Why are cheap crappy fishing sims addicting?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Guard means 'guard', Luke. Not 'stand still and take every hit'.
> 
> I said use Fonic Artes, Tear. Why are you running up to the enemy and whacking it when your TP is full.
> 
> WE'RE NOT STILL OKAY JADE EVERYONE BUT YOU JUST DIED


What in god's name are you doing?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> What in god's name are you doing?


Being a noob at Tales games


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Hearts
> 
> 
> Hisui is easily my favorite character, He names his moves after birds.


Hmmm hisui






I should play some melty blood again >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Hmmm hisui
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You can't even compare them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i doubt he can pull out chairs and picnics that explode :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i doubt he can pull out chairs and picnics that explode :v









Yeah, Well at least he doesn't look stupid.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 16, 2012)

Juggling between Final Fantasy X, playing Tactics Ogre : Let Us Cling Together for a few minutes, watching the original Dragonball and playing some more Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2012)

Been playing Pokemon Colosseum lately.  I've never gotten more mileage out of legendaries before.  Seriously, my "main" team consists of your two starters (Espeon the powerhouse and Umbreon the tank), Medicham (a good fighter to round it out), and the whole trio of Entei, Raikou, and Suicune.  The most I've ever made of any starter in the main games otherwise was only in Gen 2, where I kept Raikou on my team for awhile.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, Well at least he doesn't look stupid.


maids are very respectable, especially when they somehow manage to hide furniture everywhere on them.
also i was playing arkham horror (a board game, not the batman one) with a couple poeple a bit ago.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> maids are very respectable.



Yeah, We're done here.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHA MW3 free weekend.

May or may not partake.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2012)

UMVC3, i love my team so much <3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2012)

That waitress mini game was harder than any battle I've fought up to this point.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 18, 2012)

A bit of All 4 One and now BioShock since I bought it with gift money.
Parents, I can't understand you. You let me play Assassins Creed, but are absolutely horrified when I play and put BioShock on my wishlist. 
_BRB parents, got to pick up this heavy weapon and launch it at a Templar..._


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2012)

Tales of Innocence 

Yeah, Never again.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2012)

I am currently playing Terraria multiplayer. I played Dustforce and Steins ; Gate before then.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 18, 2012)

Adventure Quest.
Yarr

TÃ­s boring-ish


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 18, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Adventure Quest.
> Yarr
> 
> TÃ­s boring-ish



That game was awesome a decade ago.  I'm actually an elite in there.  I've also participated in the alphas & betas of MechQuest, DragonFables & AQ World.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2012)

Indigo Prophecy.

This certainly is a half-finished clusterfuck of a game


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2012)

Definitely saw some things in Mario Kart 7 that you can only find in live multiplayer.

And people got to stop lobbing all their fireballs in one go, since you can only shoot 3 at a time.  (I typically toss mine in pairs.)

Anyway, there was this one race on Kalimari Desert where on lap 1 we had to wait for the train.  I lobbed a Bob-omb at the train itself and hit two players crowding near the caboose.

Later, I had a Star and passed a player with triple red shells -- I notice they're tailing me pretty close so I hit the brakes for a moment so they crash right into me and lose the shells.

Had a few photo finishes, too.  Once on DK Pass I tossed two red shells at the leader late in lap 3.  The first nailed their Tanooki tail, the second stops them like 2 seconds before the finish line, and I've got just enough speed to zip by and take first.  Another one, on Kalimari Desert (again) I got a Super Mushroom from the last set of item boxes, so I cut through all the dirt and went from like 5th (of 6) to just barely take first place.

Somebody picked Maka Wuhu, and ... I've never seen such a competition to keep other players out of the cheat.  Shells flew, bananas, stars ... me, I stopped for just a moment at the end of my Star, then laid three bananas right along the edge.  Seemed everybody hit one of them.  Slowed them down maybe 10 seconds ... but not enough to prevent it from breaking that race, though.
And what makes those green shells so darn accurate?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 20, 2012)

Pokemon Black: Ballsack of Eternity

Waiting for a swarm so I can catch and transfer some bitches.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2012)

What Mons are you waiting for?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 20, 2012)

Speaking of _Pokemon_... I've been trying different servers on Pokemon Online (I still don't visit Smogon's on a regular basis). So far, I'm on DW Ubers and find myself rather comfortable with my current team... only that I can't find a proper way to fill the last slot. So far it's defensive Groudon, specially defensive Forretress, standard Chansey, support Ghost Arceus and choice Scarf Zekrom (this thing is so awesome, revenging Kyogre, Lugia and weakened Giratina like it's no one's business) and... I've tread filling it with everything, but the rest of the team has usually pushed its way without the sixth member (which says more about the servers than my team). So far, I've tried with Shaymin, Mewtwo and Clorophyll Venasaur, but I'd like to know if anyone of you could give me a particular recommendation.


----------



## veeno (Feb 20, 2012)

Resident evil 3 nemises.

STAAARS


----------



## Don (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm currently getting my ass handed to me in Crusader Kings 2.

Oh fair Byzantium, where everyone is trying to kill and/or fuck everyone else.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 20, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> What Mons are you waiting for?



Oh, there are dozens of Pokemon I want.

Starters, mostly. 5th Gen Starters were HORRIBLE, just awful.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 21, 2012)

Spent a lot of time today playing VVVVVV

which is pretty damn good if you ask me d(''d)
might play it some more, but I already went and got all the trinkets and don't care enough for the time trials sooo


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2012)

#@&%ing maces. You'd think they'd be more common.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 21, 2012)

Jade Empire, since it seems to actually be working now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 21, 2012)

Saints row 3, watched my friend start a new game of it also.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm currently replaying System Shock 2.  I got the Minesweeper MFD mini game, and decided to try and beat it for a few extra nanites, and then...  Well, now I can't stop thinking about Minesweeper, so I think I'm officially addicted.


----------



## Truxi (Feb 22, 2012)

Going back to replay _Half-Life 2: Episode One_ and I'm currently finishing off my sixth run of _Bioshock_ on survivor difficulty.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 22, 2012)

Mass effect 3 demo
Preordered the full game


----------



## Cain (Feb 22, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mass effect 3 demo
> Preordered the full game


Omg I really want to but I just CBA for some reason. Maybe because my GCSEs are on the 1st and 2nd. FML.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 22, 2012)

BioShock, too, on Easy, . I was kind of questioning myself during the game, since I am not good at shooters on why I wasn't dead yet. I hadn't died within few days of playing the game. Minutes later, I died.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 22, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Omg I really want to but I just CBA for some reason. Maybe because my GCSEs are on the 1st and 2nd. FML.


Fuck school when you got the universe to save!


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 22, 2012)

Skyrim - second playthrough


----------



## Teal (Feb 22, 2012)

Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2012)

umvc3 and doing bleh X.X


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2012)

Still Skyrim, with Realistic Lighting mod, Wars in Skyrim, a few rextures, hideout, adjusted (slower) skill progression, steadier levelling (instead of level 10 in an hour and level 69 to 70 in 3 weeks), and no fast travel. 

Dungeons are creepy as fuck with the new lighting, with no fast travel I'm finding loads of new shit, and Wars in Skyrim keeps the long walks from being boring. SURPRISE DRAGONPRIEST.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 22, 2012)

Playing the game of life, it bores the crap out of me and has nothing to do with the board-game


----------



## veeno (Feb 22, 2012)

Playing half life 2.

Rise and shiiiiine mr freeman.


----------



## Xeno (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got done playing Assassins Creed and now I'll probably play some Skyrim


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2012)

GTA San Andreas with weapon reskins and a mod that makes Carl not handle a gun like an undesirable. 

I just wish the game wouldn't crash randomly.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 22, 2012)

Doing sidequests and stuff before killin' Sin in FF X.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 23, 2012)

saints row 3 new dlc.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

League of Legends
My brother dragged me into it.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 23, 2012)

Finished with Jade Empire, fucking amazing. Gonna be playing Deus Ex Human Revolution as soon as it's done downloading.

Also my Steam christmas coupon is expiring soon and I don't know if I want to get Left 4 Dead 2 or Portal 2. One being cheaper and with probably more replayability. The other being more expensive but apparently the "bestests gaem evur"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 23, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Finished with Jade Empire, fucking amazing. Gonna be playing Deus Ex Human Revolution as soon as it's done downloading.
> 
> Also my Steam christmas coupon is expiring soon and I don't know if I want to get Left 4 Dead 2 or Portal 2. One being cheaper and with probably more replayability. The other being more expensive but apparently the "bestests gaem evur"



L4D2, no question about it.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss, still. The battle at Mt. Roneal was intimidating, but it was easier than it appeared to be.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 24, 2012)

Just finished FF X, I haz a sad now.  A sad that can only be fixed by getting the perfect ending in FF X-2.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 24, 2012)

That Mass Effect 3 demo has destroyed my brain cells; thankfully, there's medi-gel for that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 25, 2012)

brawl, on a projector, which annoyingly gave a bit of lag.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 25, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Just finished FF X, I haz a sad now.  A sad that can only be fixed by getting the perfect ending in FF X-2.


I reunited Yuna and Tidus. what more of a perfect ending can you get with 100% completion?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 25, 2012)

Tales of Symphonia

Good god this game is grindy (not as grindy as Eternia or Innocence) but still...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 25, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I reunited Yuna and Tidus. what more of a perfect ending can you get with 100% completion?



That's the perfect ending.



Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Symphonia
> 
> Good god this game is grindy (not as grindy as Eternia or Innocence) but still...



You're kidding, right?  You don't even have to grind in ToS.  Heck, you can even avoid most encounters easily.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I reunited Yuna and Tidus. what more of a perfect ending can you get with 100% completion?



Getting to watch them both die painfully


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Feb 25, 2012)

Slogging my way through Ancient Domains of Mystery.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2012)

Actually playing Deus Ex HR now.

>toss cardboard box at SWAT guy for fun
>immediately get gunned down by his buddies


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 26, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> You're kidding, right?  You don't even have to grind in ToS.  Heck, you can even avoid most encounters easily.



Uh, What are you talking about?

I'm grinding everyone moves so that they can get _better_ moves later on the game.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 26, 2012)

Tetris.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, What are you talking about?
> 
> I'm grinding everyone moves so that they can get _better_ moves later on the game.


from what i remember you never had to go too out of your way to get all the moves needed, just running into all the monsters tended to be enough. unless ofcourse you want amazing skills sooner. Also once the collisium was available it was good for grinding. Man it's been too long since i played that game.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 26, 2012)

Portal.
I finished it in 1.5 hours but I'm sure I can do much better than that. I was after those damn radios.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 26, 2012)

Building a metro system for my minecraft kingdom.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2012)

Does "Google Images" count if I'm surfing just to kill time?  Pikachu demotivator,  Rule 34 Demotivator

The funny thing is, Pikachu makes a better rabbit than mouse.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2012)

Starting my entire fucking Human Revolution game over because apparently killing some cops in one building makes THE ENTIRE FUCKING CITY hostile towards you.

Now I gotta go through all this fucking shit AGAIN all this fucking unskippable dialog oh my fucking god


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Starting my entire fucking Human Revolution game over because apparently killing some cops in one building makes THE ENTIRE FUCKING CITY hostile towards you.
> 
> Now I gotta go through all this fucking shit AGAIN all this fucking unskippable dialog oh my fucking god



_ACTIONS_ HAVE _CONSEQUENCES_!?!?!?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Does "Google Images" count if I'm surfing just to kill time?


If that counts, then I'm playing FAF right now.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Rule 34 Demotivator
> 
> The funny thing is, Pikachu makes a better rabbit than mouse.



Haha, I love that one (and it's sadly true, I can't look for Lucario or Zoroark pics without the search producing unpleasant results).
And that's true as well, I don't think anybody would've thought of him as a mouse even after being told.

More _Pokemon Online_, and I finally found a great weakness for my team: Calm Mind users. They usually come in on Chansey and phazing them with Giratina-O or Groudon becomes impossible after a while, especially if they're Soul Dew Latias with Psyshock *sigh*. Perhaps I should add a Calm Mind Latias with a phazing move somewhere.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> _ACTIONS_ HAVE _CONSEQUENCES_!?!?!?



Yeah, no fucking shit, but I silently killed _all _the fucking witnesses, nobody saw me go in and nobody saw me go out. Yet the ENTIRE CITY is hostile, cops, thugs, everybody but civilians who just run away.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> (and it's sadly true, I can't look for Lucario or Zoroark pics without the search producing unpleasant results)


Unpleasant eh


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Unpleasant eh



What do you mean? Also, I replaced two team members: Choice Scarf Palkia for Soul Dew'd Calm mind Latias  and Clorophyll Sowrds Dance Venusaur for Choice Scarf Ho-Oh with Regenerator. Both have lived up to their awesomeness.


----------



## Goronian (Feb 27, 2012)

I alternate between Fallout 3 and DCUO on my PS3. I barely know,why I bother with gaming anymore.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Portal.
> I finished it in 1.5 hours but I'm sure I can do much better than that. I was after those damn radios.



Sorry to tell you Techno but no one can avoid Portal's Radios. :V

I am playing Warlight right now.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> More _Pokemon Online_, and I finally found a great weakness for my team: Calm Mind users. They usually come in on Chansey and phazing them with Giratina-O or Groudon becomes impossible after a while, especially if they're Soul Dew Latias with Psyshock *sigh*. Perhaps I should add a Calm Mind Latias with a phazing move somewhere.


Psyshock is a bit of trouble since it mixes Sp.Atk with _physical_ Defense.  Otherwise you could just Psych Up and return the favor.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What do you mean?


I am a furry.

What is your Pokemon Online username? We should have a match sometime.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 27, 2012)

still playing kerbal space program and happy wheels  version 0.4 is coming out for KSP "by the end of the month", im really excited for that^^
i also ordered asura's wrath, it should arrive tomorrow. did anyone play that already? its supposed to be short and rather crappy but i love its over the top style!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> ...Ho-Oh with Regenerator...


Wait, what?  HAX!


----------



## DW_ (Feb 27, 2012)

StepMania 5 (sm-ssc)

clusterfuck.png


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I am a furry.
> 
> What is your Pokemon Online username? We should have a match sometime.


I'll PM you on it and you give me yours.



Stratadrake said:


> Wait, what?  HAX!


Dream World Ubers man! They're awesome :3


----------



## veeno (Feb 27, 2012)

Resident evil 5

I fucking hate Sheva.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 27, 2012)

Realized I missed 0.4% in Chapter 1 of FF X-2, I'm in Chapter 2.  Fuck this shit I'm not starting over.  Then I played FF V Advance till I got the Drake, but I remembered the rest of the game and fuck this shit, I'm not playing this again.  I have a dozen games I haven't played yet but I can't be bothered to play them, so now I'm bored to no ends because I obviously have fucking nothing to do :V

FML.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

TheDW said:


> clusterfuck.png


Pffft, child's play!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 27, 2012)

ultimate marvel vs capcom 3, supers why you no come out...


----------



## Lunar (Feb 27, 2012)

This awesome game called With Myself.


:V


----------



## DW_ (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Pffft, child's play!



Eat your heart out.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Dream World Ubers man! They're awesome :3


Yeah, but when the only Legendaries officially released via Dream World so far are Rayquaza and Arceus....


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, but when the only Legendaries officially released via Dream World so far are Rayquaza and Arceus....



In Pokemon Online's DW Ubers everything is legal, that's why I have Soul Dew Latias, for example. 
Turns out Latias and Ho-Oh weren't the ideal replacements, so Venusaur and Palkia are back. Next time, a team centerd around Tail Glow Manaphy.

EDIT: Pokemon Online is a battle simulator, just so you know.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 27, 2012)

Nazi zombies for iPad.


----------



## nicoga3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just picked up *Ys Seven* on PSN store.  What a wonderful game!

Also playing *Hot Shots Golf: World Invitational* and *Touch My Katamari*.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> EDIT: Pokemon Online is a battle *simulator*, just so you know.


Aha ... thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2012)

Skyrim.
I don't recognise it anymore.
So deeply graph-modded


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

I got Portal 2 no less than 3 hours ago...


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2012)

damnit asura's wrath! i shake my fist in your general direction for the shenanigans that you pulled with your endings! XP


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 28, 2012)

I finally got a copy of SMT: Devil Survivor 2.  I'm liking it so far


----------



## Zoetrope (Feb 28, 2012)

SWToR >,> I've fallen to the dark side.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2012)

I really need to go back and finish Platinum sometime.  Let's see, I was in Sunyshore waiting to challenge Volkner's Gym ... come to think of it, I never even entered his Gym in the first place.

And Mesprit is fast.  But at least Mesprit is a roamer, not a defensive tank like Uxie was or an Nasty Plot powerhouse like Azelf was (Ugh...)  And the best part about G4 Roamers is if you put them to sleep they'll still flee, which means they keep the Sleep status indefinitely and you can just start spamming Quick Balls as you hunt them down.

So the battle with Volkner ... well, my Gabite took out his Jolteon (after some effort, got paralyzed by a Body Slam), then my Lv.48 female Rivalry Luxray (barely) takes out his Lv.48 _male_ Rivalry Luxray (yeah, two equal lions Crunching each other to death -- but mine's faster), Infernape gets lucky enough to down his Electivire in two hits (Flame Wheel critical + Close Combat), and then finishes off his Raichu in one.  Wasn't terribly proud of having to use a few healing items, but the Gym Leaders have some items themselves, and a win's still a win, right?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 29, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I really need to go back and finish Platinum sometime.



No kidding, I finished Diamond two times, then when Platinum came out I tried and play it but about halfway there I just gave up and played another game.  Heck, I haven't even got three badges in White.  I guess I'm old now :c


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 29, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> I finally got a copy of SMT: Devil Survivor 2.  I'm liking it so far


o it's out? how is it?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 29, 2012)

Mass Effect.
I've occasionally dicked around on ME2, lightly, but never played the first until now.
Not a fan of "run and duck" shooters, but I like a lot of other things about it, so I can let the combat system slide.


----------



## HowlerMonkey (Feb 29, 2012)

Currently playing either Pokemon Black or Mario Kart Wii with my sister. I do want to play MW3 again, but its going to be awhile before I get a new PS3, Nii...


----------



## Aidy (Feb 29, 2012)

Star Trek Online


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 29, 2012)

Skyrim until Me3 comes out


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 29, 2012)

i need more souls, and by souls i mean more of pryhha's  236B4. such a fucking good move that punishes almost everything <3


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 29, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o it's out? how is it?



It just came out a few days ago.  It's pretty good so far.  The story roped me in a little faster than the first one and the music is really good.  My only nit pic is the way some of the characters are drawn.  I don't like the shape of the eyes, but I know that's SMT style.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 29, 2012)

Getting back into Skyrim because I just don't feel like playing HR right now (even though I'm pretty sure I'm near the end). I got this mod that boosts Skyrim's performance and it actually works, barely any lag at all. I also got this fucking awesome realistic lighting mod, but it makes nights and dungeons PITCH FUCKING BLACK. It almost makes me want to play a khajiit for the night eye ability. 

Also got a bunch of cool shit from the steam workshop, I fucking love the workshop, but it's just so slow for some reason.

Edit: OH I ALMOST FORGOT THE BEST MOD: It makes it so you can actually see your body when look down. The only drawback is the camera shakes like you're in a earthquake when you run and using bows is impossible, BUT I CAN SEE MY LEGS.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> No kidding, I finished Diamond two times, then when Platinum came out I tried and play it but about halfway there I just gave up and played another game.


I never played Diamond because I promised myself to complete Emerald first (which still has yet to happen), then HG/SS came out....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 29, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I never played Diamond because I promised myself to complete Emerald first (which still has yet to happen), then HG/SS came out....



HeartGold is the best thing Pokemon has ever made.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2012)

League of Legends and Alien Swarm recently.  It's better with people you know.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 2, 2012)

SMT Devil Survivor 2

hell yes been so excited for this
in 2 days I'll be raging at it :V


----------



## DW_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> HeartGold is the best thing Pokemon has ever made.



RSE's soundtrack would like a word with you.

Anyway, I would be playing UT3 atm but I haven't started up my PS3 yet.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2012)

TheDW said:


> RSE's soundtrack would like a word with you.


Implying RSE's soundtrack is anywhere close to GSC's


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyril said:


> SMT Devil Survivor 2
> 
> hell yes been so excited for this
> in 2 days I'll be raging at it :V


then you know it's an SMT game <3


----------



## DW_ (Mar 2, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Implying RSE's soundtrack is anywhere close to GSC's



Implying it isn't amazing in its own right and it isn't better than GSC's.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2012)

When I was out of town I played Asura's Wrath and Growlancer III. Now back to San Andreas.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 2, 2012)

Bought Rift today.

So yea, still Dragon Ball Z : Attack of the Saiyans.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 2, 2012)

This is from a game called Earthbound and this music sounds DubSteppy. ^-^

[video=youtube;MFU6zwV47Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFU6zwV47Q4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Implying RSE's soundtrack is anywhere close to GSC's


Don't pretend you didn't like the music for Hoenn Route 113, you're not fooling anyone.

As for geography, compared to Hoenn, Johto and Kanto were downright cramped.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Don't pretend you didn't like the music for Hoenn Route 113, you're not fooling anyone.
> 
> As for geography, compared to Hoenn, Johto and Kanto were downright cramped.


Please, even the _worst_ route theme in Heart Gold is better than that. I just don't like RSEFRLG's soundfont. Some of the battle themes are okay, at least.

Edit: I just swept an entire Ubers team with a Dugtrio. I love that thing now.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 3, 2012)

If it weren't for Flying, Ground would be the ultimate attack type - super-effective on 5 elements, resisted by only two (which are conveniently dealt with via Fire or Flying).



SirRob said:


> I just don't like RSEFRLG's soundfont.


Okay, I'll give you that.  Given that they were all chiptunes through the first two gens, I guess you can tell this was Game Freak's first real chance with instrument selection.  But 3rd Gen isn't exactly the Comic Sans of instrumentation....

As for me, I need to go level grinding before I challenge the Elite Four again.  If I can nail the Ice guy then I can probably sweep them (I hear the last two are Dragon and Water, so m Dragon Claw Sceptile should rock).  Gotta get Manectric up to level though ... a Lv.39 Spark doesn't do me any good in the E4, I need at least a Lv.45 Thunderbolt.  Or I could always swap in Lanturn (Water+Electric is one of the epic type combos) to take down those Seleo and Walrein, but I'd like to beat the regional League with mostly Mons from the same region.  Speaking of which, I can probably get some mileage out of Shedinja against the E4, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2012)

Tales of Symphonia

Tales of Symphonia's plot is like babby's first animu, starring every animu character stereotype, featuring unneeded grinding and retarded AI.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> featuring unneeded grinding


[yt]kPgrRn8p__4[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 3, 2012)

I became addicted to NTW again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]kPgrRn8p__4[/yt]



Leveling up is not the problem.

Grinding up moves like Tiger blade/Sonic thrust/Fierce demon fang is.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Leveling up is not the problem.
> 
> Grinding up moves like Tiger blade/Sonic thrust/Fierce demon fang is.


I wouldn't exactly say those are featured... it's a very small part of the game!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't exactly say those are featured... it's a very small part of the game!


Yeah, Because who cares about getting better moves. :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 3, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Symphonia
> 
> Tales of Symphonia's plot is like babby's first animu, starring every animu character stereotype, featuring unneeded grinding and retarded AI.


i would say that vesperia had worse AI. also tales games are ones best played with friends since you have the optiong to ignore at least ally AI.
o also the highest level spells/moves aren't always the most practical spells moves to use in a match. in that video all she needed really was pow hammer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 3, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Symphonia
> 
> Tales of Symphonia's plot is like babby's first animu, starring every animu character stereotype, featuring unneeded grinding and retarded AI.



The heck.  Tales of Symphonia's story and characters are perfect in every way.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also tales games are ones best played with friends since you have the optiong to ignore at least ally AI.


I have more fun alternating between all four characters... much more frantic that way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i would say that vesperia had worse AI. also tales games are ones best played with friends since you have the optiong to ignore at least ally AI.
> o also the highest level spells/moves aren't always the most practical spells moves to use in a match. in that video all she needed really was pow hammer.


Ally's AI or Enemy's AI? 

and it's obvious that dude used game gameshark.

Nvm just bad hitbox 

Also, ToS mania mode is not "hard".

Team Symphonia is lazy when it comes to this kinda stuff. Like in mania mode they don't make the enemy's AI smarter, Instead they just buff the enemy's stats.  



Ibuuyk said:


> The heck.Tales of Symphonia's story and characters are perfect in every way.


Obviously you never played ToS!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 3, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Obviously you neved played ToS!



Obviously you're retarded!

Oh sure, I've never played ToS.  Except a few dozen times, I knows it by heart, it's the best RPG on Gamecube, etc.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 3, 2012)

i wouldn't call it a perfect story, but it's a quality story, with some parts that are not really predictable and good twists.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Obviously you're retarded!





Ibuuyk said:


> The heck.  Tales of Symphonia's story and characters are perfect in every way.



wat.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2012)

I finally unlocked the "Friendship Room" in the HGSS PokÃ©athlon.  Ring Drop can be rather tricky ... and Sceptile is surprisingly good at the Stamina course games.

Then Mr. Pokemon gave me the Red Orb and I checked out that embedded tower near the Safari Zone ... Kyogre!  And really. awesome. battle. music.

But ... only Lv.50?  Oh crap.  How does my Lv.80 team (the one I beat Red with) weaken Kyogre without knocking it out in one hit?  Kyogre takes out my Lv.40 trainee Dragonair in one shot with Water Spout (oops), I have Lucario Copycat that for about 60% damage, then Kyogre casts Aqua Ring.  Darn it all, how am I supposed to catch you now?  Leech Seed is too strong to counter it, I don't have any weather moves on me (gimme a Snover or Hippopotas or something), but at least my Lv.75 Noctowl's Fly does about 70% damage to Kyogre -- all I can really hope for is to keep putting Kyogre under with Hypnosis then start chucking whatever Balls at it.  Eventually caught the thing with a few Heavy Balls.

Now, Groudon ... Groudon ... I really need to finish up Emerald.  Then I can import Groudon from there, and trade for a Johto Groudon on the GTS.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 4, 2012)

A game of table tennis with a points system that me and my brother made up.

The winner of a rally gets to roll a dice, the number of dots indicates the amount of grapes you can eat.
Much better than points, since you can't eat those


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 4, 2012)

Just finished KOTOR and Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Hope to finish my current Mass Effect 2 play through by Monday night.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 4, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I finally unlocked the "Friendship Room" in the HGSS PokÃ©athlon.  Ring Drop can be rather tricky ... and Sceptile is surprisingly good at the Stamina course games.
> 
> Then Mr. Pokemon gave me the Red Orb and I checked out that embedded tower near the Safari Zone ... Kyogre!  And really. awesome. battle. music.
> 
> ...



Oh great, I want to replay HS now.  Thank you very much, I now know what I'll do once I finish Dragon Ball Z : Attack of the Saiyans.

On a side note, they really need to make more Dragon Ball Z/Naruto/Bleach RPGs instead of always redoing the same fighting games, not just brawlers like these series.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I finally unlocked the "Friendship Room" in the HGSS PokÃ©athlon.  Ring Drop can be rather tricky ... and Sceptile is surprisingly good at the Stamina course games.


#@%&ING PENNANT CAPTURE

48 FLAGS

48 #@%&ING FLAGS


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not so good at Pennant Capture either, and it took me a lot of tries to set the record on Ring Drop.  My favorite is probably the Hurdle Dash.  And when it comes to Block Smash, my Luxray is ON FIRE.  He hit enough cracks in the blocks that not only did he get that aura surrounding him, the aura turned _red_, and he starts smashing through like 3-5 blocks per tap.  (New Record: 130 blocks or so, completely smoked the AI competition)



Ibuuyk said:


> Oh great, I want to replay HS now.  Thank you very much, I now know what I'll do once I finish Dragon Ball Z : Attack of the Saiyans.


Music.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 4, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Music.



Don't worry, I completed HG a few times before, I know it has the best musics in the serie.


----------



## Sarani (Mar 4, 2012)

Pokemon White. I started over recently


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2012)

Finally beat Emerald!  Sceptile, Manectric, and Absol did most of the hard work.  Glacia, why do you have to constantly spam Hail?  Sceptile's Dragon Claw did prove itself useful against Drake's dragons (though Leaf Blade worked almost as well on Flygon and Kingdra).  Then the Champ.  By the time I get there I'm out of Revives and only have Swellow, Absol, Sceptile, and Manectric able to fight.  Too bad for Linoone, but he did buy a few turns against Glacia (ditto for Shedinja, who _could_ have been awesome if it weren't for all that damned Hail).

So the Champ battle kicks off, my Absol manages to get two Swords Dances off (thank heavens for no hail and Blizzard missing me, that gave me a free turn), then outright _sweeps_ three of Wallace's Mons off the field.  Good-bye Wailord, Tentacruel, Ludiculo, barely knew ya.  Whiscash is tough enough on physical defense to survive and counter with an Earthquake (wish Shedinja could've seen this, apparently that fish is utterly powerless against Wonder Guard!), but Sceptile fills in and polishes him off.  Milotic is a bit of trouble -- Leaf Blade versus Ice Beam and Sceptile goes down first, but Manectric finishes Milotic off with a good Thunderbolt.  Wallace's last Mon ... a _Gyarados_, of all things?  It all boils down to who is faster ... my Thunderbolt or his Earthquake.  No other way to do it.  Manectric hits first and massive damage wins.  Beat the Champion with my six-party team of Hoenn-exclusive Mons.

Took me awhile but I did spot Latios, now I can track him, unfortunately no cities in Hoenn have guard stations to make the hunting any easier.  And I tried challenging Groudon -- that _Lv.70_ Groudon, ahem.  Altaria actually proved able to survive his Fire Blast (still took about 60% damage though), Solarbeam barely scratches her, immune to Fissure, the only problem is that Groudon has Rest and I can't damage him fast enough (even after a full salvo of Dragon Dances).  Groudon went down in Struggles after about 50 turns.  Oh well, time to reset and level-grind Altaria a bit before trying again.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2012)

some more asura's wrath  i just LOVE the scenes in which he punches the ground to fling himself into the sky XD the game is so retarded its awesome again!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2012)

soul calibur 5 online, tis fun :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 5, 2012)

Got all ready to play HG again, then I went and started a game of White instead.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Got all ready to play HG again, then I went and started a game of White instead.


You made the right choice.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 5, 2012)

Caught Groudon.  And Kyogre, too.  Ugh, Kyogre's Hydro Pump is _nasty_, and it Sheer Cold'ed half my team right off the field.  Fortunately Kyogre can't even _scratch_ Shedinja's Wonder Guard, but Shedinja can't do enough damage (Kyogre has Rest, too).  I ultimately caught Kyogre when it started Struggling.

As for Rayquaza ... Rayquaza... I'm going to need to do some serious level-grinding first.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 5, 2012)

Syndicate. Just finished it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2012)

soul calibur 5, online is so much fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2012)

How is it that roaming Pokemon can still flee while asleep?  Latios, you are one tough thing to track.  And it's too bad that Quick Balls didn't appear until G4.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> How is it that roaming Pokemon can still flee while asleep?  Latios, you are one tough thing to track.  And it's too bad that Quick Balls didn't appear until G4.


Like this.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know which will happen first, catching Latios or Linoone fetching enough Rare Candies in to get my team strong enough to challenge Rayquaza with.  (It took me awhile to actually spot Latios at all -- I bought several dozen Repels, then went between routes rustling through the grass until each Repel wore off.)

In other news, Raikou is my absolute favorite legendary ever.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Like this.


 
That is so freaking adorable.



Stratadrake said:


> In other news, Raikou is my absolute favorite legendary ever.



Same here, I wish Raikou wasn't so unpopular, it deserves a movie :c


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 6, 2012)

Donkey Kong country 2. I'm ashamed I've never actually beaten this game. Slowly working on it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2012)

Finished BioShock. Maybe on to Klonoa or AC Revelations Multi which I haven't even touched. Not sure.


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Finished BioShock. Maybe on to Klonoa or AC Revelations Multi which I haven't even touched. Not sure.



Honestly, I felt Brotherhood's multiplayer worked a lot better and was more fun.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2012)

yackitysmackity said:


> Donkey Kong country 2. I'm ashamed I've never actually beaten this game. Slowly working on it.



How ironical, DKC 2 is the only one I've completed.

On a side note, I've received a handful of the games I've ordered, so juggling between Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2 - the Phantom Fortress & Gratuitous Space Battles.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2012)

yackitysmackity said:


> Donkey Kong country 2. I'm ashamed I've never actually beaten this game. Slowly working on it.


I've beaten it, but I've never beaten all the bonus world (whatever the fuck it's called) levels.
Shit was hard.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 7, 2012)

yackitysmackity said:


> Donkey Kong country 2. I'm ashamed I've never actually beaten this game. Slowly working on it.


On the other hand, for me Donkey Kong Country 2 was the one entry in the series I beat the _fastest_.  Seriously.  Two days or so and the final boss was down.

The only other game I beat so quickly was the first Sly Cooper, which I beat in a _single session_.  Used PS2 was used; had trouble reading PS2 discs.

It's almost a letdown when you beat a good game so quickly.  You don't get time to savor the moments.


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> How ironical, DKC 2 is the only one I've completed.



The original DKC was a treat. Do yourself a favor and revisit it  

The new one for Wii is amazing too.



Vaelarsa said:


> I've beaten it, but I've never beaten all the bonus world (whatever the fuck it's called) levels.
> Shit was hard.



Ya, lot's of people consider it the hardest one in the series. If I  still had 8-10 hours a day to devote to video games like when I was a  kid, I would have had it licked a while ago.



Stratadrake said:


> On the other hand, for me Donkey Kong Country 2 was the one entry in the series I beat the _fastest_.  Seriously.  Two days or so and the final boss was down.



It's definitely possible, but one has to have the will and the time. The latter is what I always tend to lack.


----------



## DisneyishTenebie (Mar 7, 2012)

Waiting for Kid Icarus: Uprising.
Because I <3 Sakurai.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 7, 2012)

Playing the FEAR 2 Reborn DLC that I had completely forgot I bought back when I got the FEAR pack last year.

edit: 

813

DO EVERYTHING


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 7, 2012)

WoW  6000 more alliance need to die and then I have my 100k achieve.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm finally c rank in scv ranked online


----------



## veeno (Mar 7, 2012)

The legend of zelda:skyward sword


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, just finished the Reborn DLC, that was really fucking short, but still pretty cool. Oh and I'm not sure if it was intentional, but there's a scene in it like the one in BioShock 2 when you first wake up and see your reflection in the water. Just Foxtrot 813's glow is green instead of yellow.

 Still need to finish Human Revolution, but I just don't feel like it right now. Might just go back to Skyrim or Gmod. 

I want to play Blur, but the multiplayer is completely dead now. 

edit: Holt shit I totally forgot I still haven't beaten FFIX. I really don't want to play it anymore... I don't even remember where I was or what is even going on in the story, the note I left in my backloggery just says I'm going to the desert.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2012)

AC: Brotherhood Multi. Interesting so far.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 8, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Gmod



People still play this?



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> AC: Brotherhood Multi. Interesting so far.


I've never played that, but was always interested. It seemed to me like an idea that would be difficult to get right in a balanced and fun game.

What's it like? How does it play?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I've never played that, but was always interested. It seemed to me like an idea that would be difficult to get right in a balanced and fun game.
> 
> What's it like? How does it play?


The game or the multi? The game has a lot of side quests if you are not interested in the main one.
The multi has a few new modes like Capture the Flag, and the latest one I've seen is Corruption. The Corrupt players try to kill the non corrupt team, and if you are non corrupt and get killed, you then work for the corrupt team to kill the rest on the non corrupt. :?
I only say the modes are interested but not that I still suck in multi. But I like this version better than the previous. But it still has the problem of the same player killing me over and over again in DeathMatch. :?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2012)

Apparently Facebook now has a Flash-based Angry Birds.  Uh oh.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2012)

Trying the DW OU a bit (not on Smogon or PO's main server). Oh my, Techniloom has all the tools to be positively ridiculous:

+2 STAB Life Orb Technician boosted Mach Punch coming from 394 Attack... I OHKO'd a Raikou after Stealth Rock. Add to this Spore and Bullet Seed and you just have to make a team centered around him to me moderately succesful, and that's where I'm working now.


----------



## veeno (Mar 8, 2012)

Second life.

*pukes*


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally caught Latios.  And Rayquaza, too!  All the legendaries!  I really didn't think my Lv.50-55 team would be able to take on that Lv.70 dragon, but turns out that he can't lay a claw against my Protect Shedinja with anything other than Fly, against which I have plenty of time to defend.  Good thing, too, because when he hits, he hits _hard_.  I softened up his attack power a few times with Mightyena's Intimidate, but like the other two, Rayquaza also has Rest and I can't do damage fast enough to make it count.  Still, between Fly and Rest it takes fifty or so turns for him to run out of PP, and with a reduced attack power and high HP he can last maybe another twenty turns on Struggle (especially with Altaria Singing him to sleep all the time).

Nearly ran out of Timer Balls in the process, though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally finished Mass Effect 2 for the first time, so I could have all my actions and romance and shit apply to 3 before I play it.
Everyone survived, even though I lost loyalty of both Miranda and Legion because of their stupid argument bullshit.
Perfect ending get.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 9, 2012)

Starting Underhell again because I feel that my testicles are up to completing the nightmare sections. We'll see how well that goes.

 Plus there's this crawlspace under the stairs I've wanted to try getting into.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2012)

more kerbal space program. the new version allows user created plugins and there are already tons of cool things available^^ like a cart so that you can now actually drive around on the moon :3
it actually feels like you are making your own missions now which is really awesome!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2012)

I played Pokemon Black for five minutes today. I just thought you should know.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 11, 2012)

Made it through 70 battles in Pokemon Colosseum's Mt. Battle Colosseum challenge.  And, CPU, you _do not_ want to perform a Rain Dance when my Raikou is on the field.  *ZOT!*

Also swapped several Mons over from Colosseum for breeding.  All three Johto starters, a Hoothoot and Houndour, and two Eevee.  Went through the Battle Factory in Emerald's Battle Frontier.  Y'know, the one where you use and swap rental pokemon.  Cute Charm Delcatty, Thunderpunch Elekid, and Featherdance Pidgeotto got me through seven battles.

I really should finish up XD though.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got done playing Star Fox 64 3D on 3DS.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2012)

Finished the 100-battle challenge in Pokemon Colosseum using my story team of Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Espeon, Umbreon, and Medicham.  Pretty intense battles after the first 50, but had some epic moments too, like:
- Medicham almost got KO by Lairon's Iron Tail after High Jump Kick missed (ouch).  In return, she completely _sweeps_ the other team with Pure Power Reversal, even Seviper.
- Recover Medicham vs. Encore Wobbuffet.  Longest.  Battle.  Ever.  (Actually that goes to my Rayquaza battle, but this was a good runner-up.)
- Umbreon kicking Wobbuffet's butt with absolute impunity.
- Suicune Rain Dance + Surfs Groudon off the field in one shot.
- Medichan taking down an entire team of Regis (well, two of three at least) in one shot apiece.
- Espeon and Medicham take down Kyogre for the win.  Damn it, I wanted to use Thunder Raikou for that, but he got beat up by Gardevoir first....

Got the free Ho-oh prize, too.  Whew, I thought I would actually have to battle that thing.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 12, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Finished the 100-battle challenge in Pokemon Colosseum using my story team of Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Espeon, Umbreon, and Medicham.  Pretty intense battles after the first 50, but had some epic moments too, like:


If this is anything like the Battle Tower, I might be impressed...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 12, 2012)

Mass effect 3 Multi.
Quarian infiltrator is almost OP


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 12, 2012)

Warlight.

I hate CPU's they always take my supply lines before I can get troops to defend them.


----------



## shteev (Mar 12, 2012)

Ass Effect 3.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> If this is anything like the Battle Tower, I might be impressed...



It's pretty similar, yes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2012)

I began to visit the ancient relic that is Furcadia last week. It's about as quiet as I'd expect a 16 year old site to be, but I love the emphasis on user-generated content


----------



## SirRob (Mar 12, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's pretty similar, yes.


My hats off to Stratadrake, then.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2012)

umvc3, frank is so good <3


----------



## Lunar (Mar 12, 2012)

I... I played Skyrim today.

I renounce most of what I said about hating that game.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> My hats off to Stratadrake, then.



Well, it's pretty much the same concept, except Colosseum is ridiculously easy.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried drawing Klang's AR Sticker for Pokedex 3D. The game got very confused.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, it's pretty much the same concept, except Colosseum is ridiculously easy.


The first 50 battles definitely were.  And getting a free continue for every 'perfect' win (no fainted Pokemon on your side) meant that by the time I got to the final ten battles I had like 70 continues saved up.  I used maybe ... five throughout the entire thing?


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 13, 2012)

Furcadia, then WoW when I get home most likely.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 13, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> The first 50 battles definitely were.  And getting a free continue for every 'perfect' win (no fainted Pokemon on your side) meant that by the time I got to the final ten battles I had like 70 continues saved up.  I used maybe ... five throughout the entire thing?



That's why I say Colosseum is ridiculously easy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2012)

soul calibur 5, tira is awesome <3


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 13, 2012)

1080 Avalanche. Sorta feelin' the nostalgia.

Also thinking of getting back into TF2, but every time I get ready to reinstall it I just say ehhh no.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 15, 2012)

Baldur's Gate, Baldur's Gate and more Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 18, 2012)

"Are you afraid?" learning tira in scv is so much fun.


----------



## Bristlefurr (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a day of booze and Gears of War. Replayed beginning of 3's campain and shot a punkin for like 50 seconds thinking it was a lambent head. whoops.
That pumpkin got two longshot rounds and half a clip of Lancer ammo, goddamn.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 18, 2012)

Beat Pokemon XD.  Successfully snagged Shadow Lugia, _and_ five of Greevil's six Shadows.  Including the entire trio of Moltres/Articuno/Zapdos.  (The only one I missed was Tauros, which I simply decided "screw it" and Thundered him off the field.  Suffering a Critical KO kinda makes you want to do that.)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 18, 2012)

Right now I'm playing Victoria 2, with the House Divided expansion.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

i just started playing journey^^
oh, wait... i just finished it already >:T

as beautiful as the game is it would still be cool to get a little more content for 13â‚¬ than a 1 and 1/2 hour main game with a handfull of secrets to uncover... i mean seriously now! two of the achievements are to sit on your butt for more than 20 seconds together with an online companion and to start a new journey a week after you finished one... the game has so little content that it actually rewards you for taking a long break from it! XD

even though i appreciate the game for being so breathtakingly pretty and touching... i feel like i just wasted 13 bucks. i could have just watched a playthrough on youtube and the result would pretty much have been the same since you mostly watch the game, anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 19, 2012)

Recipe grinding in Tales of Sidequests


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Recipe grinding in Tales of Sidequests



lol cooking in Tales games.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 19, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol cooking in Tales games.



who the fuck makes a sandwich with eggs, anyways


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 19, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> who the fuck makes a sandwich with eggs, anyways



Millions of people.  Egg sammiches are delicious fart machines ='/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought Rochard from Steam for $5 but I haven't had any time to play it
And Skyrim whenever I get the chance (so like one day a week, maybe two)


----------



## HipsterTwilight (Mar 20, 2012)

Since Spring Break has started, I've been playing Fallout: New Vegas, Skyrim, and Gears of War 3.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> who the fuck makes a sandwich with eggs, anyways



The same people who uses the cooking system in tales of games?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Millions of people.  Egg sammiches are delicious fart machines ='/


Shhh, you're scaring the birdie!


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've now purchased and completed Bioshock, so I've decided to go back and play Bolt: the Game, which I haven't played in a VERY long time, and which I have yet to complete even once.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 20, 2012)

Back into FW and decided to try a marksman because I've always wanted to play as a loli in an MMO. Pretty good AOE but I'm not sure if she's going to be better at it than my mage. I've partied with each class a few times, but I don't see that many of either up in the 70s. After I get my marksman up to 50 I'm going to roll a bard.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Millions of people.  Egg sammiches are delicious fart machines ='/



dumbest thing i've ever heard



Perverted Impact said:


> The same people who uses the cooking system in tales of games?



The extent of the usefulness of the cooking system is free TP refills. That's about it.



SirRob said:


> Shhh, you're scaring the birdie!



fffffuck you


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 20, 2012)

Going fast in Tribes: Ascend


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 20, 2012)

Mother 3

XP Farming right now and i've been busy so i haven't been playing as much, i don't think i'd ever stop though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 20, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> dumbest thing i've ever heard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Americans have no good food and thus can't comprehend good food.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 20, 2012)

I AM PLAYING AVA

CUZ I BOARD

AND IT'S FREE


----------



## SirRob (Mar 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Americans have no good food and thus can't comprehend good food.


Says the guy who hails from the country that invented _this._


----------



## YamagishiD (Mar 21, 2012)

Tales of Graces f

And the cooking system is more then just refreshing TP.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Americans have no good food and thus can't comprehend good food.



why are you acting like united statians have no good food when we are the melting pot of the world and I could get food from pretty much anywhere in the world in my own city?

also does quebec have any food of its own other than poutine



YamagishiD said:


> Tales of Graces f
> 
> And the cooking system is more then just refreshing TP.



That's literally the only part of it that matters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> The extent of the usefulness of the cooking system is free TP refills. That's about it.



Orange gels.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Orange gels.


No items in the Coliseum. ;^;


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 21, 2012)

I beat the PSX port/version of _Gex_ last night.  For being billed as the first "32-bit" platformer ever, it sure felt more like 16-bit in terms of overall feel.  The only level that "felt" 32-bit was the final battle against Rez, where the camera zooms in and out dynamically to keep both of you onscreen at the same time.  I definitely would've liked to see that against some of the other bosses, and just as a lookaround mechanic in general.

Strange thing was, I nearly gave up on it several times -- once per world.  But now I've on level 4 of the hidden bonus world ("Planet X").  It's not really so badly dated after all, though I really do get tired of Gex's constant pop-culture quips and the lack of an actual save system (you get an 8-letter password) is a little hassle.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Orange gels.



you could use 4 orange gels and then run out, or you could press one button on the battle end screen and refill 30+% of everyone's TP \:3/


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 21, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Says the guy who hails from the country that invented _this._



what is that?

it looks _â€‹delicious _


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 21, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> why are you acting like united statians have no good food when we are the melting pot of the world and I could get food from pretty much anywhere in the world in my own city?
> 
> also does quebec have any food of its own other than poutine
> 
> ...



Exactly, you guys have no good food of your own, so you adopt food from other countries.  And we have plenty of national dishes, poutine is just the most internationally popular.



Ikrit said:


> what is that?
> 
> it looks _â€‹delicious _



Tis' poutine, a dish of Gods.  Though the one in the picture is from a cheap snack shack.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 21, 2012)

Just bought Portal 2 and I'm probably going to play it tonight or tomorrow

editnevermindfyckfood


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> you could use 4 orange gels and then run out, or you could press one button on the battle end screen and refill 30+% of everyone's TP \:3/



Why would I use four orange gels in one battle?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why would I use four orange gels in one battle?



I like huge TP consuming tech combos ok

and also I play on hard mode


----------



## Nixi (Mar 21, 2012)

Playing Chulip again. Because it amuses me.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Playing Skyrim again. I really should try Tribes ascend, looks really cool.
Still waiting on Guild wars 2.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 22, 2012)

i made the most pretty patrollklos ever.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Says the guy who hails from the country that invented _this._



oh sirrob...  i _hope_ youre not talking down the holy grail of all canadian dishes...


----------



## CaptainEllipsis (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm alternating between a replay of Super Mario Sunshine, and Pikmin 2. It's amazing how fun these games were/are.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> and also I play on hard mode



Team Symphonia made game on hard mode

lol


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 22, 2012)

Tribes Ascend Beta

It scares me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2012)

Lately I've been playing assloads of Killing Floor once again.

I am currently rocking a nice mix of Commando and Support Specialist play, and I've already beaten several maps on the hardest difficulty, some of them in solo. To think that a couple of weeks ago I thought I was getting rusty and sucking horribly, but I've just gotten better.

Feels good man. =3

I love it when games manage to make me happy. God, I need a life.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 22, 2012)

Participating in the WiFi Pokemon 2012 International Challenge tournament. I have not won a single match in the 10 I've played. I have been stunned by every match, everyone's strategies are completely different from what I would expect. The most common Pokemon I've encountered has been Hitmontop, who has been on at least half of the teams. They all use it for its Intimidate.  

Also, Protect. Every Pokemon has Protect.

Seriously, who puts Protect on Hydreigon?!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Also, Protect. Every Pokemon has Protect.


You should too.  Especially if you combine it with Pressure, Poison/Burn, Leech Seed...

(Back in Pokemon XD, there's one battle CD where you're required to beat Kyogre with an Aerodactyl.  You have to find a way to dodge all those Thunders and Hydro Pumps -- any one of them a one-hit KO -- until Kyogre runs out of PP.)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 22, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> You should too.  Especially if you combine it with Pressure, Poison/Burn, Leech Seed...


Why have an extra coverage move to defeat my opponent before it sets up when I can let it set up by using Protect?

#$@^ing Protect

*@#%ing Tailwind

@#$%ing Spore

%#@!ing Trick Room

Why why why did I not think about Lightningrod that cost me the match huggrghghsldkrj


----------



## SirRob (Mar 22, 2012)

Got around 30 matches done so far. Getting used to the popular strategies, but my team simply can't handle them most of the time.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

silent hill 2 HD for PS3.

I chose extra hard riddles. little did I know, I'd be stuck on the VERY FIRST PART OF THE GAME.


----------



## YamagishiD (Mar 23, 2012)

Well in Graces and a number of other Tales games there is no TP.
Cooking does add stuff like debuff immunities, extra SP and stuff earn, so it is very useful for areas in some games where negative stat effects are just thrown at you.

Anyways, Final Fantasy Tactics War of the Lions.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, it wasn't Protect this time. It was Detect. Aren't these guys worried about getting set up on?

Yup, that Ice Punch froze half my team. I didn't know Ice Punch had a 100% freeze rate. Maybe that Hariyama just had Serene Grace. It would've been nice if Gengar thawed during those 5 turns it was ignored, but whatever.

Yup, Protect. Again. All Pokemon have Protect.

And of course that Salamence would have Hidden Power Ground/Flying/Psychic. Yup.

This whole time I thought that Magmortar was an Emboar. Well, it turned out in my favor anyway.

Attempt to predict the 2 Pokemon my opponent won't use, end up facing both of them on the first turn.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I didn't know Ice Punch had a 100% freeze rate. Maybe that Hariyama just had Serene Grace.


Or maybe the Random Number God just decided to hate you.  You only ever have a 10% chance of getting frozen by _anything_, and the only non-legendaries who get Serene Grace are mostly the Chansey/Togepi families.  Oh yes there's also Dunsparce, but who the heck uses Dunsparce?

I lost a match in XD once because the opponent had BrightPowder and it made Bite miss _twice in a row_ (a 1% probability), giving them enough time to Hypnosis/Dream Eater me off the field. >(


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Or maybe the Random Number God just decided to hate you.  You only ever have a 10% chance of getting frozen by _anything_, and the only non-legendaries who get Serene Grace are mostly the Chansey/Togepi families.  Oh yes there's also Dunsparce, but who the heck uses Dunsparce?
> 
> I lost a match in XD once because the opponent had BrightPowder and it made Bite miss _twice in a row_ (a 1% probability), giving them enough time to Hypnosis/Dream Eater me off the field. >(


~Pokemon~

FML. I should've known that Carracosta would have Aqua Jet. Although there was no way I could guess that Ludicolo would have Fake Out and Starmie would have Light Screen, since I've never seen those two Pokemon use such moves before. That screwed me over big time.

In any case, my score is still over 1500, through some strange miracle.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2012)

You know what I saw once?  I used Ice Fang on a Donphan, froze it solid, it thawed out _on the same turn_, then *flinched*.  You know what the chances of all three happening at once are?  1 in 500.  Show me that 16 times and I'll show you a Shiny Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> You know what I saw once?  I used Ice Fang on a Donphan, froze it solid, it thawed out _on the same turn_, then *flinched*.  You know what the chances of all three happening at once are?  1 in 500.  Show me that 16 times and I'll show you a Shiny Pokemon.


Speaking of Shiny Pokemon, there sure are a lot of them in this competition.

I was worried about Tyranitar's Sucker Punch when it doesn't even learn Sucker Punch. I am so bad at this game. 

The Tyranitar also had Protect. Everything has Protect.

That Rhyperior? Protect. Azelf? Detect.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

what? didn't tales of graces come out 3 years ago? why all of a sudden, am I hearing a lot about that game?

anyway, I'm playing minecraft. I spent the last two weeks fortifying my house out in the middle of nowhere, then I all of a sudden thought "I kind of want to live next to a village now" so now I have to venture out, looking for a village. boo


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Milo said:


> what? didn't tales of graces come out 3 years ago? why all of a sudden, am I hearing a lot about that game?


US release was 10 days ago.


----------



## Sar (Mar 23, 2012)

http://metalgear.wikia.com/wiki/Metal_Gear_Solid:_HD_Collection
I am currently Snake Eater on European Extreme.
I fucking love this game! =)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll let the pic tell you


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> http://metalgear.wikia.com/wiki/Metal_Gear_Solid:_HD_Collection
> I am currently Snake Eater on European Extreme.
> I fucking love this game! =)



I'm trying to go for no kills, and no alerts.

....it's not pleasant


----------



## Sar (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'll let the pic tell you


Not really. I had the ps2 version when it was realised.



Milo said:


> I'm trying to go for no kills, and no alerts.
> 
> ....it's not pleasant


I'm going for FOXHOUND ranking. It involves this and quite a few things, all under 5 hours.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Not really. I had the ps2 version when it was realised.


You veteran sandraker, you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2012)

Milo said:


> what? didn't tales of graces come out 3 years ago? why all of a sudden, am I hearing a lot about that game



Tales of Graces f (ps3) is out not Tales of Graces (wii)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

My opponent's last Pokemon killed itself with Struggle. Victory.


----------



## Tango (Mar 23, 2012)

Right now, Skyrim. I'm even doing a review of it on the forum.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I just crushed this guy's spirit. He missed Giga Impact 3 times in a row. (First miss was because he targeted Gengar...)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 23, 2012)

Dear leavers in DotA 2: Please give your beta invite to somebody else if you don't wanna be there. I know a lot of people who've been itching for an invite since 2011.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Double Team Cresselia beat my entire team with Toxic. à²¤_à²¤

It didn't even have a form of recovery.

Edit: Finally, I _finally_ obliterated a Protect spammer.

Guy missed 3 Meteor Mashes in a row and still won. His fighting spirit was admirable.

Edit: That girl played me like a fiddle. She predicted my prediction that Hitmontop would use Mach Punch on my Zoroark and instead used Fake Out on my Jolteon who was set up to KO her Thundurus who ended up thunderbolting the Gyarados I wanted to send out to take minimal damage from Mach Punch. In retrospect even if I didn't switch out, using Fake Out on Jolteon would've been the smartest move as Zoroark wouldn't have been able to KO any of my opponent's Pokemon... I didn't even think about Fake Out though- even after all these matches I am still in Singles mode.

And at the end of the day, the lesson I've learned issss! Fear Hitmontop! The king of Doubles!

Edit: Nevermind, the lesson is I'm just awful at Pokemon.

Edit Edit: YUP THEY PREDICTED HIDDEN POWER ICE I KINDA THINK THEY'RE OVERESTIMATING A GUY WITH 1300 POINTS


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2012)

Been trying the Tribes:Ascend open beta. Not sure if like.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Been trying the Tribes:Ascend open beta. Not sure if like.


It has a very steep learning curve. Once your fusors start hitting their targets and flags get capped at 200km/h it becomes very, very addictive and fun


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 24, 2012)

SirRob said:


> My opponent's last Pokemon killed itself with Struggle. Victory.



Wow.  Did you Pressure/Spite/Grudge them out of moves, did you Disable their choice move, or what?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Wow.  Did you Pressure/Spite/Grudge them out of moves, did you Disable their choice move, or what?


Choice Specs(Scarf?) Politoed using Blizzard on Rest-Chesto Berry Gyarados.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

Total War: Shogun 2. Farr of the Samaru


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Garry's Mod. Posing various furry rag-dolls in sex positions to later be uploaded to Facepunch for the lolz. Ahhh good ol' Facepunch. They dreadfully hate me.


----------



## veeno (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Garry's Mod. Posing various furry rag-dolls in sex positions to later be uploaded to Facepunch for the lolz. Ahhh good ol' Facepunch. They dreadfully hate me.



What is facepunch?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 25, 2012)

Mario party 9, Birdo was finally on top.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

Streets of Rage Remake. I just got ending 8. I'm so fulfilled.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 25, 2012)

holt shit i didn't expect Portal 2 to have this many loading screens, it's just insane. The game itself is okay so far I guess.

Also March 28 FW Nightfall update HNNNNG flying mounts, guild territory wars, new areas, new quests and new instances, tons of new tweaks and features. Shit's going be so awesome I'm definitely going to be playing that for the next few weeks.

Still need to beat Human Revolution and FFIX. I don't think I'll ever get around to the latter.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 25, 2012)

veeno said:


> What is facepunch?


It's Hell. It's a forum made by the creator of the game Garry's mod. Everyone there is a racist snot who thinks their hot shit. They also hate furfags with a passion.


----------



## Winkuru (Mar 25, 2012)

Jumping between games like i always do. To be more specific the games that are getting more focus are Valkyria Chronicles 2 (though i think i'm not playing it because it's such a cheap ass game) and Disgaea Infinite.


----------



## Don (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm still playing Mass Effect 3 with my first character. Completionism is a fickle mistress when you have to rely on that game's atrocious journal system. 

I've also bought Empire: Total War and I'm currently trying to find a mod that will improve the moronic AI.



Crusader Mike said:


> Total War: Shogun 2. Farr of the Samaru



Is it really true that "SHAMEFUR DISPRAY" no longer plays when your troops start retreating? That was my favorite line!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2012)

... hey, Pokemon is giving out free event Reshiram/Zekrom via WFC Mystery Gift!

Cooooool.  Mine turned out to have a Modest nature (+Sp.Atk for the win).


----------



## SirRob (Mar 26, 2012)

I lost to someone earlier today, despite getting two critical hits in and paralyzing with Thunderbolt.

I faced her again just now, and she disconnected when she was down to her last Pokemon! 

**** YEAH!

TAKE THAT JAPAN!!


----------



## Riley (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been binging on Final Fantasy 6 for the past two weeks.  Spent yesterday clearing out a bunch of cursed paintings and then flying across the world a couple times looking for Doom Gaze so I could get Bahamut.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2012)

Beaten Tales of Hearts, Again.

Shing is broken as fuck.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2012)

Harvest Moon: Magical Melody. For GC because the Wii port is godawful (can't even choose your gender wut).

Right now I have 200k and it's not even the end of the first year. |3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 26, 2012)

I am making Jade look so bad right now. I'm thinking about trying again but my finger hurts from taunt spamming.

Ohh!! This is a costume title. I'm glad they added that, makes it all the more worth it.

Edit: Fighting Nebilim. I think my first try went well, I lasted almost a whole minute!


----------



## veeno (Mar 26, 2012)

MORTAL KOMBAT 3!!!!


----------



## Zydala (Mar 26, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII (...sh-shutup)

But that's when I'm at my girlfriend's apartment (she has the ps3 right now). Trying to find something to play while I'm at home and working :1


----------



## SirRob (Mar 26, 2012)

I beat Nebilim on hard. Jade was the only survivor. She was at 1000 HP when everyone else died. I... don't think I want to try that on Unknown.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

New game +

At the second dungeon and already have more then half Hisui's artes.

*FEELS GOOD MAN.*


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2012)

got my wii to work after it went to hell a month ago, so I'm playing the hell out of harvest moon: animal parade, to make up for lost time


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 27, 2012)

>Join the FW arena instance on my level 40 character with a group of people around my level
>go through 2 waves easily
>third wave is kinda tough but we make it
>fourth wave, I die _instantly _and the rest of the party gets fucking KILLED in less than a minute, after multiple tries and multiple failures everybody rage quits.

Shit was hitting 2k+ damage each attack and my level 40 character died in two hits. My level 77 character only takes hits like that from boss monsters, and she has 20 thousand health to spare. 

We even had a decent party I guess sort of, two healers, 1 aoe (me), and 2 dps, no tank but they don't matter at level 40 unless you get one that really knows his shit or has amazing gear.

 No wonder they give you five tries a day and most other instances get 1 to 3.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> >fourth wave, I die _instantly _and the rest party gets fucking decimated in less than a minute, after multiple tries and multiple failures everybody rage quits.



To decimate does not mean to completely eliminate or destroy. Technically, it should mean to reduce by a tenth, as in Roman decimation of soldiers, but that definition has been diluted. /pedantic


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 27, 2012)

Poppin' caps in zed's heads in KF


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 27, 2012)

the TMNT arcade game for NES

it's really good but my roommate is so much better at it. good thing this game doesn't register hits to each other or half of his damage would be me hitting him going STOP STEALING MY KILLS. even though it's TMNT.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 27, 2012)

Just before the game ended http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/578951702810146287/D7DBEF84259C6D2D13C589C87DDAA9E44063CF65/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/956193-saga-2-hihou-densetsu-goddess-of-destinySaGa 2: Hihou Densetsu, bitches.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 27, 2012)

Don said:


> Is it really true that "SHAMEFUR DISPRAY" no longer plays when your troops start retreating? That was my favorite line!



Yeah, the announcer is now a filthy western barbarian : (

On the brightside all the units have a major case of Engrish.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 27, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 3. Sweet game, but for a so-called sneaking game it's unusually hard to be stealthy. I love all MGS games but wasn't as pleased with MGS3 as most people. Feels a bit archaic because Snake was essentially restricted to the same sort of movements as in his MSX games. I can't believe it took until MGS4 for Konami to give Snake the ability to walk while crouching.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2012)

I just discovered the autopilot feature for the Albiore. _After_ doing everything. FML.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 27, 2012)

devil survivor 2


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 27, 2012)

Only 24 hours and somebody took me up on my Ho-oh / Groudon trade (last night).  ...Unfortunately it's a _Ruby_ Groudon (Lv.51 + Hoenn/Sinnoh Champ ribbons), and I need a _Soulsilver_ Groudon.  Back to the tradepost....

...and tonight I get a Lv.100 Hoenn Groudon.  Argh.  However, I can easily swap that off for someone's Lv.58 Groudon...  and ... yes!  A Johto Groudon!

Rayquaza, Rayquaza, where are you now....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

Ratchet & Clank 3 on ps2. Found it from the deepest pits of my closet and I remember loving the game to death when I was a little kid


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2012)

> ...when I was a little kid


Wow are you young.  When *I* was a little kid you only needed two buttons and a D-pad to play cutting-edge videogames, and Yoshi wasn't even born yet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Wow are you young.  When *I* was a little kid you only needed two buttons and a D-pad to play cutting-edge videogames, and Yoshi wasn't even born yet.


Little is not a defined age. Little to some means different things to others.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 30, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Wow are you young.  When *I* was a little kid you only needed two buttons and a D-pad to play cutting-edge videogames, and Yoshi wasn't even born yet.



Back in _my _day all we had was a stick and dirt to play with, and some times it rained so we had mud instead of dirt!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Back in _my _day all we had was a stick and dirt to play with, and some times it rained so we had mud instead of dirt!


You kids are so spoiled. Back in _my_ day we were all too busy running from dinosaurs to play with anything.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 30, 2012)

Just finished it once and now replaying Dungeon Siege 3 for the alternate stories.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Mar 30, 2012)

At the minute it's _Alice: Madness Returns_. I got it for Christmas and haven't had time to play it until now.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2012)

I finally made an UU team that has brought some moderate success (well, on PO's main server, that is, dunno about Smogon). Scarfed Victini and Rotom-C, Bronzong, Special Rain Dance Kingdra, RestTalk Suicune and Stallbreaker Crobat. RestTalk Suicune is awesome, absolutely awesome; bulky water, burning, phazing and reliable recovery all in one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You kids are so spoiled. Back in _my_ day we were all too busy running from dinosaurs to play with anything.


Now back in _my_ day I had to run away from crashing meteors when our planet was being made



Caerthakatha said:


> At the minute it's _Alice: Madness Returns_. I got it for Christmas and haven't had time to play it until now.


It can be a bit boring in the beginning when it's mostly jumping and gliding, but the game gets more interesting and fucked up towards the end


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You kids are so spoiled. Back in _my_ day we were all too busy running from dinosaurs to play with anything.



You kidding?  When the Good Lord said "Let there be light", Dad got to flip the switch!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2012)

For some reason (probably usage), Roserade is banend in PO's DW UU tier, so I won't be able to test that team under my desired conditions, what a pity. But why is it banned? Sure, she's good and has those useful fighting and water resists, but the metagame up there is mainly physical and she's really frail in that regard. What do they use her for, to wall Keldeo?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> For some reason (probably usage), Roserade is banend in PO's DW UU tier, so I won't be able to test that team under my desired conditions, what a pity. But why is it banned? Sure, she's good and has those useful fighting and water resists, but the metagame up there is mainly physical and she's really frail in that regard. What do they use her for, to wall Keldeo?


But it's UU when you're not playing with Dream World Pokemon? That's strange, isn't Natural Cure a better ability for it than Technician, anyway? I don't see what would make Roserade so much better in DW UU.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2012)

SirRob said:


> But it's UU when you're not playing with Dream World Pokemon? That's strange, isn't Natural Cure a better ability for it than Technician, anyway? I don't see what would make Roserade so much better in DW UU.



And if I go to Wifi UU, then Kingdra is the Banned one 

But yes. Technician only affects Magical Leaf and I guess non-weather Weather Ball (what's its BP?), and even then Giga Drain and Leaf Storm are superior for different reasons, not to mention Roserade becomes a viable Rest user and status absorber with Natural Cure. It also doesn't get anything it couldn't before (E.G. Spikes and Sleep Powder are still illegal together) and Amoongus still does a better job at walling Keldeo, even taking away its boosts with Clear Smog. So yeah, I see no reason why she's banned.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 31, 2012)

Decided to actually try the PVP arenas in FW and the first match went well, I died twice but we still won. Then I went to another match with the same party and we were totally steamrolled. 

Third match on my level 78 character was horrible. My team was all accounted for, but 2 out of our 3 opponents were AFK and this poor little bard (the _support class_) had to fight 2 tanks and a DPS warrior by herself. Then we just walked into their starting room and finished the other two off like killing sleeping sheep.

edit: oh god even worse, fourth match. My whole team got slaughtered in ten seconds flat. I couldn't do _shit_. Fucking bards with their 10-20 seconds stuns man total BS. Fifth match, new team for me up against same team from fourth. Fucking stunned and slammed again.


----------



## Rockyusa (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm playing a bit of Max Payne yet again, anticipating the third game.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 1, 2012)

Spiral Knights, because it is the cutest god damn game.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 1, 2012)

Rusty Hearts. Not the best of free mmorpgs, but the art style is pretty neat.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 1, 2012)

Battlefield 3

It's pretty fun especially if you use the M60.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 1, 2012)

I'v been playing Conkers Bad Fur Day on my 64 all day.


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Apr 2, 2012)

Gears of War 3

not exactly my favorite game for MP but i still manage to have fun with it especially when ppl with a gnasher charge me and i chainsaw them....sweet justice


----------



## Vulpsis (Apr 2, 2012)

Pokemon all day everyday :3


----------



## Tybis (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't stop playing Streets of Rage Remake!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 2, 2012)

Finished SaGa 2: Hihou Densetsu.  Time to... make a new game!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2012)

What I am playing for the moment; Knights of the Old republic 2: The Sith Lords and at times playing Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2012)

I just found the most despicable gimmick ever: Endeavor, Sturdy, Shed Shell Aaron in Sandstorm. 
*Cries*

I'VE LOST SO MANY BATTLES  BECAUSE OF THAT DUMB THING WHY DOES IT HAVE TO EXIST?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 2, 2012)

A clusterfuck of House of the Dead: Overkill, Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, Super Paper Mario, New Super Mario Bros Wii and New Super Mario Bros Wii 2: The Next Levels.(mod)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 2, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I just found the most despicable gimmick ever: Endeavor, Sturdy, Shed Shell Aaron in Sandstorm.
> *Cries*
> 
> I'VE LOST SO MANY BATTLES  BECAUSE OF THAT DUMB THING WHY DOES IT HAVE TO EXIST?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!


I don't have trouble with Aron, but then again I've got Gengar on my team.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I don't have trouble with Aron, but then again I've got Gengar on my team.


Coincidentally, I just Crobat to Sableye, let's see how it performs...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 2, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Coincidentally, I just Crobat to Sableye, let's see how it performs...


"Heh, I'll just taunt that Sableye. That'll teach it."

"Sableye used Taunt!"
"Gengar is unable to use Taunt!"

"FFFFFFFF"


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2012)

SirRob said:


> "Heh, I'll just taunt that Sableye. That'll teach it."
> 
> "Sableye used Taunt!"
> "Gengar is unable to use Taunt!"
> ...



Prankster must've been thought up by some sadist at Gamefreak, same thing with Stealth Rock.
Well, it kinda seems like Crobat won't be too missed. 

Fun fact: Roserade is banned from PO's DW... but apparently, Celebi is legal. Is it? Make of that what you will.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 2, 2012)

Rome: Total War


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 2, 2012)

Swordgirls. my academy deck is doing really well.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 3, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas. I'm really enjoying this game.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What I am playing for the moment; Knights of the Old republic 2: The Sith Lords


Turn ALL of your team members into Jedi!
I loved that game so much... except for the ending.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 3, 2012)

Been playing Dead Island.


----------



## Frokusblakah (Apr 3, 2012)

Killing my 90th Hardcore Terraria character


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I just found the most despicable gimmick ever: Endeavor, Sturdy, Shed Shell Aaron in Sandstorm.
> *Cries*
> 
> I'VE LOST SO MANY BATTLES  BECAUSE OF THAT DUMB THING WHY DOES IT HAVE TO EXIST?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!



Switch it to Hail and watch that li'l Aron go down.

Speaking of sadistic move combinations/abilities, what about Tinted Lens?  It doubles the firepower of any move that is "not very effective", effectively removing the target's resistance to it.  A Tinted Lens Sigilyph, for example, would have perfect type coverage (full psychic damage against everything but Psychic/Steel, and full flying damage against anything that isn't Electric/Steel or Rock/Steel).

Whereas a hypothetical Tinted Lens Dragon attack would inflict full damage against _absolutely everything_.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh God, I hate, hate, HATE gimmicks.

Forget about stuff like FEAR, that's SO last Gen. No, this is about the deadliest Prankster user, capable of "Sweeping" entire teams on the right conditions:
Ladies and Gentlemen, Prankster Copycat Substitute Backed-by-hazards Riolu.

I HATE THAT SHIT!
*sniff*
Gamefreak, WHY MUST YOUR MECHANICS ALLOW FOR SUCH EVIL THINGS?!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't played generation 5 so I had to look up "prankster." I can see how a "buffer/debuffer always goes first," ability can turn a battle into a genocide.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I haven't played generation 5 so I had to look up "prankster." I can see how a "buffer/debuffer always goes first," ability can turn a battle into a genocide.



Most Prankster users are fragile and don't really get to abuse the ability to its full extent, not even Sableye or Whimsicott.
Riolu, on the other hand, is pure evil, since it's the only one that, through the right conidtions, gets access to a +1 Phazing move. Combine that with a few layers of hazards and your team is pretty much done for. Most teams in OU haven't problems with it, since they carry ExtremeSpeed (which has +2 priority) users such as Dragonite, or Protect carriers such as Ferrothorn. UU teams like mine usually carry neither, and I won't modify my entire team just to put in a Tornadus or a Whimsicott... guess I deserve losing against it.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm currently going through sessions of Mass Effect 2. Why did I pre-order Mass Effect 3 when I haven't even finished second one? You tell me, because I sure wish I knew.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm proud of you, Sableye. Today, you shut down an entire team, a team weak to your mischievous antics, one that included the dreaded Dream World Riolu. Long life to you, Sableye!


----------



## kobuzero (Apr 4, 2012)

League of Legends, thats pretty much it.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2012)

I really need to finish up _Legaia 2: Duel Saga_ sometime.  Poor magic user Maya just can't take physical hits though ... just about any late-game enemy or elite mark can take her down in a single turn (everything, both you and enemies alike, gets to hit multiple times per turn, so the amounts of damage you see on a regular basis are truly massive).


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 5, 2012)

God dammit I really need to finish Human Revolution some time. FORSAKEN WORLD Y U SO ADDICTING ALL OF A SUDDEN?!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanted to try and get all the skits in Tales of the Abyss, but I have to play through the game at least 5 times for that, plus there's no way to keep track of which ones you've already seen or need to get. No thank you.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't know Honchkrow could be so good. Brave bird coming from 125 base Attk hurts, a lot. And with Moxie as its ability, it's even worse.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I didn't know Honchkrow could be so good. Brave bird coming from 125 base Attk hurts, a lot. And with Moxie as its ability, it's even worse.


Don't forget its STAB priority!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Don't forget its STAB priority!



I want to know why this thing was RU in Smogon for such a long time. After a boost, STAB Brave Bird hurts even Bronzong. In my defense, I had forgotten about Moxie, so I guess I deserved getting half my team blasted by it.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to playing some Fallout 2. I never did get around to finishing it the last time I played.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Back to playing some Fallout 2. I never did get around to finishing it the last time I played.


Where did you find Fallout 2? I've been wanting to play that but I don't know where I could get a copy.

Playing minecraft for the first time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Where did you find Fallout 2? I've been wanting to play that but I don't know where I could get a copy.
> 
> Playing minecraft for the first time.



Steam, GOG, Piratebay, Google, wherever.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 8, 2012)

Playing Tribes ascend closed beta.

Edit: apparently its not closed anymore, anyone can join. Check it out!


----------



## Ziriliquis (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been all over the DOTA 2 beta and TF2 as of recently. Mainly gaming with friends. Always open for more buddies as well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 8, 2012)

AC: Revelations Multi, some R&C All 4 One and now Twilight Princess before I sell away the Wii.


Spoiler: Where I am



I'm rescuing monkeys from a dungeon.
I'm have a feeling that's not even halfway through the game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so glad I can finally cover Anise's stupid face with her Abyssman costume.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

The waiting game.
I want the new Ghost Recon NAO!


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 9, 2012)

Tf2 a lot. Just an unusual fancy fedora with sunbeams. I'm going to sell it, be abuse it makes you such an easy target as a spy.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been playing some Quake Live recently.

I almost forgot there were still some amazing mainstream shooters out there.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2012)

Sonic Boom's pretty fun to control in Skylanders.  Her basic attack does a fair amount of damage, and those baby gryphons will attack/damage enemies even during cutscenes!


----------



## Zydala (Apr 11, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles! It's okay so far, I'll give it a shot. I'm not sure about the battle system just yet but that's mostly because they keep throwing words at me that I don't know how they work just yet?

But the clipping turned off when I loaded my last file and I was just kind of wandering off map :1 I was like "wat"

It took like four restarts and blowing dust out of the Wii to get the game to recognize the stairs/walls/etc I wanted to climb/smash into/etc.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2012)

Some days I really start to hate rechargeable batteries.  I generally don't have a problem in my Wii Remotes (or my bike flashlight), but Skylanders is definitely having some problems dropping its connection with the "Portal of Power".  Really, really tempted to just hop in to the local Radio Shack, pick up a multi-volt power supply, set it to 4.5V and clip it to the battery contacts on the Portal.  That would at least rule out battery issues....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been glued to tribes Ascend


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've been glued to tribes Ascend



I managed to get to rank 10 just in time today.

Someone got me Deus Ex: HR as a gift, so I'm currently playing that. Currently as a shooty FUCK YOU guy, then will play through it again trying to Ghost everything.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 12, 2012)

Playing Legend of Grimrock right now.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 12, 2012)

Dark Souls.

I felt I haven't been spat on and told I suck at video games in while, so Dark Souls is perfect for just that. ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2012)

A misguided nigga black caricature.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

How many times are you gonna post that..?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2012)

As much as I want.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 12, 2012)

SKULLGIRLS!


----------



## Randolph (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing more fun than some instaCTF in Quake Live with a shit load of people.

Why can't I hold all these impressives?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> SKULLGIRLS!


I could hear your orgasm from over here!


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 12, 2012)

Finished Human Revolution, ending was kinda meh since there was zero resolution to anything, but the monologue I got was pretty cool. 

Now I don't know what to play other than more Forsaken World :/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 12, 2012)

Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing.  That game has pretty damn awesome music.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2012)

Found the problem.  Out of the three batteries needed, one of them wasn't fully charged, and you can't go mixing fresh and dry batteries.  Gotta pick up a portable VOM sometime - a topped-off NiMH should read about 1.4~1.5V, but a dry one only scores 1.0V.

After that, Skylands was smooth sailing.  I'm not sure which I like better, Drobot's laser upgrades (wing lasers!) or his gear upgrades (exploding spreadshot!).  His "Afterburners" special power is a tricky one to use, but damn it does a good 40+ points damage.  (It also fries zombies.)


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 13, 2012)

old games are old anyways just played System shock 2 for a couple of hours


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 13, 2012)

Skullgirls, just did all the story, it was very much fun.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

Playing Tales of Symphonia. The numbers are so much lower than Tales of the Abyss... then again, I was playing with 10x EXP.


----------



## veeno (Apr 13, 2012)

Xeno blade chronicle. (or however it spelled)

Because fuck you thats why.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 13, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind, wrong thread.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

Is that even a videogame?

F-forget I asked...


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 13, 2012)

WeirdWorlds.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Is that even a videogame?
> 
> F-forget I asked...



Best transformation music that franchise has produced. Not the best transformations, sadly.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Best transformation music that franchise has produced. Not the best transformations, sadly.


Yeah, seriously... what's transformation without werewolves?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lots of League Of Legends and Minecraft


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 16, 2012)

Epic War 4


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 16, 2012)

i just played minecraft for a couple of hours because i finally wanted to see what all the fuzz is about.
so i dug around a little, found iron and diamonds relatively quickly. then i found this HUGE cave, bigger than anything i have ever seen in the youtube videos. i also found a spot where it was really easy to mine obsidian.
then i went to the nether and killed a few zombie pig people.

but then something very familiar happened. i got this "so, now what?" feeling. i usually get it in MMORPGs around level 20 when quests and other tasks start repeating.
i just dont like open ended games like that because sooner rather than later i hit a point when the game starts to get really boring for me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 16, 2012)

I was playing Shining Soul II until it reminded me that I should play Diablo II more; now I'm playing that. My longest playthrough haven't even got past Normal.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 16, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> My longest playthrough haven't even got past Normal.



Just wait till you try Hell difficulty.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Epic War 4



If you need help with it, I'm an official helper for that game on Kongregate.

Also, I've finally finished Avadon: The Black Fortress earlier today, so I've started a game of Geneforge 1.  Then will come the second, third, fourth and fifth Geneforge before finally playing the new Avernum game, and then maybe I'll play the Exile trilogy.  Here's to countless hours of reading!


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2012)

A bit of Saints Row the Third, replaying DMC 3, Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 17, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you need help with it, I'm an official helper for that game on Kongregate.



No thanks! I pretty much got it figured out. Though I got to say the monster with the huge ass sword is a bitch to kill. :/

Hex empire right now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> No thanks! I pretty much got it figured out. Though I got to say the monster with the huge ass sword is a bitch to kill. :/
> 
> Hex empire right now.



Dude, are you on Kongregate?


----------



## Zydala (Apr 17, 2012)

I WANT to play Xenoblade but the game keeps glitching. (noclip, party member disappeared for an important fight, tutorial tells me to Break enemy but they won't under any circumstance???)

Playing FFXIII ... don't judge me I just want to say I finished it sob sob


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 17, 2012)

Superbrothers' Sword & Sworcery EP. It's an experience.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 18, 2012)

DC Universe Online just to see what it's like.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 18, 2012)

If all goes well I'll be blasting metroid prime 2:Echoes today..on PC


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 19, 2012)

Killed Duriel without dying, however, I exhausted my entire Full Rejuvenation potion supply in the process. I hope I get a lot better gear in Nightmare and Hell.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 20, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald.  Kinda took a break from bulking up my holy-shit-strong team to train all the others in the PC, just until they evolve.  Of course I have Pokemon like Graveler, Machoke, Kadabra, etc, that only evolve when you trade them.  

Looks like they'll never grow to their full potential.  :V


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 20, 2012)

The Last Stand. I don't know why. It keeps bringing back not so great memories.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2012)

Lunar said:


> holy-shit-strong team


Uh huh.


----------



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

Playing with myself, that count? :V

But yeah, mostly TeamFortress 2 and Skyrim. I really need to burn down more of -used to be- Crusader Mike's farms on Shogun 2.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 20, 2012)

Tango said:


> Playing with myself, that count? :V


ASSHOLE, YOU TOOK MY JOKE.


Lunar said:


> *This awesome game called With Myself.*


----------



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

Lunar said:


> ASSHOLE, YOU TOOK MY JOKE.



I love you, Milkshake. <3


----------



## Mutations2000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lord of the Rings Volume 1 for SNES, because they never made volume 2.  Also, I've ordered a copy of Earthbound, so I should have that soon as well.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally playing Wind Waker.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Finally playing Wind Waker.



How come, finally?  You've never played it before?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> How come, finally?  You've never played it before?


At least he's playing it now, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> How come, finally?  You've never played it before?



I didn't have a game cube when it first came out and I just now found it for less than an arm and a leg in good condition. All the other times I've tried getting it it either was too scratched, too expensive, or just never showed up.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I didn't have a game cube when it first came out and I just now found it for less than an arm and a leg in good condition. All the other times I've tried getting it it either was too scratched, too expensive, or just never showed up.



You shall now enter the realm of Nintendo's 2nd best console.  Want a list of games to go with the best 3D Zelda game?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 20, 2012)

Silent Hill: Downpour.
I need to muster enough courage to go down some stairs.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 20, 2012)

Diablo 3 and League of Legends


----------



## Namba (Apr 21, 2012)

The original Silent Hill.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 21, 2012)

swordgirls


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 21, 2012)

battelfeild 3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2012)

Dungeons of Dredmor. Playing as Lady Brows and using a completely different skillset from my other playthrough.

Also playing Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers. Could have been a really great game but a few bad decisions and what feels like a large lack of time put into the game make it just "alright."


----------



## Don (Apr 21, 2012)

Got the Mount and Blade Warband Napoleonic Wars DLC yesterday and I've already spent damn near 10 hours in it. Nothing is quite as satisfying as hacking apart French guardsmen with a mob of angry Russian peasants.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 22, 2012)

skullgirls, my parasoul is terrible.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 22, 2012)

Tony Hawk's Underground. Haven't played this one in so fucking long. Probably before I even started high school.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 22, 2012)

Dungeon Fighter Online (MMO)

Trying to Awaken my Crusader.....


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2012)

You can't fast-forawrd to kill Sims of starvation in the _Sims_ freeplay for iPad, and that's bad. It also happens in real time, so their needs don't decrease nearly as quickly, and that's terrible. Apparently, you can't start fires either, and that's the last straw.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2012)

Four Swords Anniversary Edition, Hero's Trial 2 room 3. This is insane.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Four Swords Anniversary Edition, Hero's Trial 2 room 3. This is insane.



I loved 'em.  That anniversary edition was really a damn good idea.  Finally, people with no irl friends can play Four Swords :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 22, 2012)

Playing single player is kinda difficult though


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I loved 'em.  That anniversary edition was really a damn good idea.  Finally, people with no irl friends can play Four Swords :V


The new content seems like it was designed for single player, and I'm definitely enjoying it more than I am the original levels. I wonder how different the game would be when played with another person.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2012)

_The Sims_ 1 for PC. Now, if you'll excuse, I've got some fireplaces to install.

Also, I made a Metronome team in _Pokemon Online_.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 23, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> You can't fast-forawrd to kill Sims of starvation in the _Sims_ freeplay for iPad, and that's bad. It also happens in real time, so their needs don't decrease nearly as quickly, and that's terrible. Apparently, you can't start fires either, and that's the last straw.


Damn.
If they take that shit out, what's the point of even playing it?


I'm going through Mass Effect 1 on a new FemShep (redundantly named "Commander Shepard"), because I still have yet to beat that one.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 23, 2012)

skullgirls :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2012)

This shit


----------



## Mutations2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

My copy of Earthbound finally came in the mail, and after a few terrifyingly blank screens and some frantic blowing, I was able to get it working properly.  Still haven't gotten past Onett, but I'm still pretty thrilled that I managed to get my hands on an actual copy of such a timeless classic.  I've also been on a bit of a Super Smash Bros. Brawl binge lately.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> This shit



MY ASS IS IN DANGER!?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> MY ASS IS IN DANGER!?


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 23, 2012)

Ace Combat 5 on PS2, Ace Combat: Assault Horizon on 360
Cockpit view is the only view!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 23, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Playing single player is kinda difficult though





SirRob said:


> The new content seems like it was designed for single player, and I'm definitely enjoying it more than I am the original levels. I wonder how different the game would be when played with another person.



Playing in single player is still better than not playing at all :V


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 23, 2012)

Xenoblade.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 25, 2012)

edit: nevermind still playing wind waker.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

I've just started my first Pokemon game!
FIRST.

MAGIKARPYYY HEEEERE III COOOOM.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

GTA: SA. I had so much fun with this when I was 10, that I just had to buy a PS2 and Grand Theft Auto San Andreas and relive those memories. Doing barrel rolls in Harriers and dodging missles, with 'Killing In The Name Of' playing... Godammit, you just never get tired of it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 25, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I've just started my first Pokemon game!
> FIRST.
> 
> MAGIKARPYYY HEEEERE III COOOOM.



WHAT THE HEEEEEECK.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2012)

Addicted to Skyrim...Again.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 25, 2012)

Playing Mount & Blade: Warband lately.

FOR SWADIIAAAAA

I have to say, fuck those Nords. There's not a single swadian village that hasn't been looted and I can't get any damn soldiers. :C


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Playing Mount & Blade: Warband lately.
> 
> FOR SWADIIAAAAA
> 
> I have to say, fuck those Nords. There's not a single swadian village that hasn't been looted and I can't get any damn soldiers. :C


You're welcome :3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Felt like playing through Fallout:New Vegas again, with some of the new mods. Turns out I forgot to play one of the DLCs somehow as well. I've spent over 200 hours on that game now, and just today I ran across 2 locations I'd never found before, including a quite major one (The Thorn).



Gibby said:


> Playing Mount & Blade: Warband lately.
> 
> FOR SWADIIAAAAA
> 
> I have to say, fuck those Nords. There's not a single swadian village that hasn't been looted and I can't get any damn soldiers. :C



I was thinking about playing that after Fallout. Maybe have some fun screwing around modding it. Going around on horseback with a lance is always fun.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> WHAT THE HEEEEEECK.


Y U WAT THHE HEEKK???


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 25, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Y U WAT THHE HEEKK???



I don't even need to explain.  Either you're trolling, or you were born in the 21th century, and that means you shouldn't be here


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't even need to explain.  Either you're trolling, or you were born in the 21th century, and that means you shouldn't be here


Oh, poppycock.
I was simply injecting a bit of sarcastic derpy-ness.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't even need to explain.  Either you're trolling, or you were born in the 21th century, and that means you shouldn't be here


Tell that to my elementary school class. The only one I knew who played Pokemon was my brother.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Tell that to my elementary school class. The only one I knew who played Pokemon was my brother.



I actually didn't have my first pokemon game (_Emerald_) until I was in the 5th grade.


----------



## Xeno (Apr 25, 2012)

Prototype 2


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 26, 2012)

Mike the fox said:


> Prototype 2



Wow really how long has it been out?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I actually didn't have my first pokemon game (_Emerald_) until I was in the 5th grade.



Gen III.

Giggle.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 26, 2012)

my first pokemon game was pokemon snap :v


----------



## Xeno (Apr 26, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Wow really how long has it been out?


It came out on Tuesday.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You're welcome :3



This is faptastic.

I'll have to check it out once I feel finished with my current game. :>



LizardKing said:


> I was thinking about playing that after Fallout. Maybe have some fun screwing around modding it. Going around on horseback with a lance is always fun.



Do iiiit.

Also its more fun having a spear and knocking people off their horses from the ground and raping them on the spot.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 26, 2012)

What's with Americans not having childhoods D=.  Poor guys, your lives must have sucked so bad :c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2012)

Modding Mass Effect 2 and 3.

You can't do all that much, in terms of WTFery, for the console versions, but I'm still fucking around with it.
I want to figure out how to replace character models with other ones (turning Shepard into Garrus, or Jacob into Miranda, or what have you), but I haven't seen any way doable for console versions. But I'm still looking.

I do have Jessica Chobot's hair and Illusive Man eyes, though. And ALL the outfits. And I'm pretty much godmode.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

Playing Foreskin Forsaken World again, just hit 79 and I need 8,424,560,000 experience to hit 80, the level cap.

mfw I remember that most quests/instances give around 1-10 million exp when you finish them.

Challenge Accepted. whydoidothistomyselfwhatiswrongwithme


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 27, 2012)

soul calibur 5, tira is so much fun and makes poeple rage quit so hard when they don't know how to fight her X3


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 27, 2012)

Battlefield 3, finally got a team together that isn't completely worthless. Such as medics who don't revive and support who seem to just tease you with the possibility of ammo boxes. . .


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm playing a bunch of Minecraft, Skyrim, Ace of Spades, Eden Eternal and League of Legends.

Fun fun fun.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 27, 2012)

Right now, The Settlers on an emulated Amiga.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 27, 2012)

super meat boy
stuck at the first boss


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

So much M&B I'm dying of withdrawal right now.

When I last left off, I've raped several castles with my allies, and I have two villages for just myself. Shame that those damned Sarranids keep looting them, I haven't a single penny from either of them yet, the bastards.

So I went down to the desert on my own, and beat the tits off of them.


----------



## triage (Apr 27, 2012)

street fighter x tekken's new update

i expected nothing and i am still let down


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Playing Foreskin World again, just hit 79 and I need 8,424,560,000 experience to hit 80, the level cap.
> 
> mfw I remember that most quests/instances give around 1-10 million exp when you finish them.
> 
> Challenge Accepted. whydoidothistomyselfwhatiswrongwithme



I'm guessing nobody in that world is cut :V.  That or everybody is cut, but the foreskin mutated and now humanity must fight against the invasion of mutant foreskins.  FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm guessing nobody in that world is cut :V.  That or everybody is cut, but the foreskin mutated and now humanity must fight against the invasion of mutant foreskins.  FOR SCIENCE!


I don't... what..?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm guessing nobody in that world is cut :V.  That or everybody is cut, but the foreskin mutated and now humanity must fight against the invasion of mutant foreskins.  FOR SCIENCE!



No you just make clothes and other stuff from the foreskins of your fallen enemies. I have a lovely cape made from orc foreskins and some snazzy boots made from dwarf foreskins.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 27, 2012)

League of legends still and the addition of Killing Floor.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2012)

According to the notice on the latest 3DS system update, Nintendo actually is going to patch Mario Kart 7 to remove some infamous shortcut exploits.  If that means I can finally play Maka Wuhu again without that watching a clusterfuck of lemmings 30 seconds in, cool.



Gibby said:


> ...and I have two villages for just myself.


Have fun ravishing -- er, I mean _ravaging_ them?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> According to the notice on the latest 3DS system update, Nintendo actually is going to patch Mario Kart 7 to remove some infamous shortcut exploits.  If that means I can finally play Maka Wuhu again without that watching a clusterfuck of lemmings 30 seconds in, cool.









R.I.P.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 28, 2012)

Terraria and MC. :I


----------



## Randolph (Apr 28, 2012)

Quake II.

I'm so fucking glad I installed that Q2E graphics mod. It's like I'm playing the game for the first time again.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gen III.
> 
> Giggle.


And mine is generation 4.
I'm guessing I'm a little late to the party?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxw1ep7SQq1qgbzcro1_1280.png
> 
> R.I.P.


Yeah, the competition to be the first off the cliff while attempting to delay as many _other_ racers as possible is (for lack of a better term) *epic*.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 28, 2012)

Torchlight during the day, Diablo II during the evening on week days.  Diablo II all day on weekends.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 30, 2012)

Hony Tawk's Project 8. Not bad. I like the Nail The Trick thing they added, and it's hilarious how fucked up the physics can get when you crash oh excuse me "bail" while going up a ramp or half pipe and your character fucking rockets like a hundred feet.


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 2, 2012)

Playing in the avatar shop in Dungeon Fighter Online since they're giving out free 10k NX

3rd set is my current one....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

When you step out the car and homcidal shadow men are chasing you with loggiing gear, you know you've stepped in Night falls..So I've been playing Alan Wake. Damn interesting story and nice way of telling it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2012)

Still more M&B. I'm at a point where I own a shitload of villages, castles, and two cities, and I have way too much money.

I think I ought to call it quits and start a new game. I might try World of Battles, some F2P game on steam.

Edit: It's rubbish.

I might play Men of War instead. <3


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 2, 2012)

Aliens vs Predator and Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2012)

Borderlands. Don't care for stats based shooters that much, especially when they have scaling difficulty like this one does. Leveling up feels pointless because you don't feel any stronger. It has that addictive Diablo feel with the randomized loot, though, and popping people's heads off with one rifle round is always satisfying. Also, attack bird is OP.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

Hat fortress 2. I got strange Natascha and I plan to use it until the servers break


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 2, 2012)

Swordgirls


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 2, 2012)

I found Heroes of Might and Magic IV for 5$ at a used video games store today, I'z happeh :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2012)

Crusader: No Remorse.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 2, 2012)

Playing Xenoblade Chronicles, Mass Effect 3 and gran turismo 5.


----------



## Kaamos (May 3, 2012)

Oh my gucking fod I just beat Project 8 by the sweat of my brow. And _now _I learn there's a fucking button that lets you slow down time to balance easier during grinds/manuals. BOY THAT SURE WOULD HAVE BEEN USEFUL DURING THOSE REALLY FUCKING HARD COMBOS I DID EARLIER.

Going to play Hydrophobia Prophecy next because it was like, a dollar on Steam.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 3, 2012)

Soul calibur 5, tira may not have much but she has some pretty good wall combos, well at least in gloomy but nothing good comes from tira while she's jolly.


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2012)

Mount and Blade: Warbands. Need to get some more +rep with some villages and lords, then time to go FUCK YOU IMMA MAKE MY OWN KINGDOM


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Mount and Blade: Warbands. Need to get some more +rep with some villages and lords, then time to go FUCK YOU IMMA MAKE MY OWN KINGDOM



I wanna start my own kingdumb, but I don't want to lose the castles I have taken over on behalf of swadia. Idk what to do. :c


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I wanna start my own kingdumb, but I don't want to lose the castles I have taken over on behalf of swadia. Idk what to do. :c



AFAIK, what is yours stays yours. But be prepared to get severely buttfucked if those castles - or towns if you're lucky - don't have some serious manpower, once the faction you go to war with decides to send a thousand troops your way.


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3DS Master Quest. After Jabu Jabu's Belly, the Forest Temple was a massive disappointment. Hardly felt different.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> AFAIK, what is yours stays yours. But be prepared to get severely buttfucked if those castles - or towns if you're lucky - don't have some serious manpower, once the faction you go to war with decides to send a thousand troops your way.



There's gotta be another way to do it than going "I dun wanna be with you guys anymore" to the king, though. Doesn't he just get rid of you and keep your shit?

I'm sure I heard that there's a way to "rebel" against the faction.


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> There's gotta be another way to do it than going "I dun wanna be with you guys anymore" to the king, though. Doesn't he just get rid of you and keep your shit?
> 
> I'm sure I heard that there's a way to "rebel" against the faction.



Capture something, request that it be given to you, then if they say no you can rebel. I haven't tried it myself yet so I'm not sure of the specifics.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Capture something, request that it be given to you, then if they say no you can rebel. I haven't tried it myself yet so I'm not sure of the specifics.



Ooohhh, I'mma try that.

But every time I cap a castle, I _always_ get given it. Damn damn.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 3, 2012)

Empire Total War. Love this game. I'm currently kicking the other nations' asses as Russia.


----------



## veeno (May 3, 2012)

Garys mod.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

Since my computer's back to the repair shop, I've started a new game of Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, though I think I'll juggle between that and Paper Mario: The Thousand Years Door.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 4, 2012)

Finally started playing my copy of Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked.


----------



## Stratelier (May 5, 2012)

I finished Legaia 2: Duel Saga earlier this week.  Final dungeon was long (not terribly complex, just long tunnels), doubly so with an "Encounter Up" accessory equipped.  Darn it, does this game not have an Escape Rope to get you back to the map with?  I did consider walking all the way back out, but instead chose to take on the final boss.

...what is this "Ball of Beginning" you got off him if there's no New Game Plus to let you see it?

Next I can probably head back to Legend of Legaia.  I think I like the setting in that one better (at least so far).


----------



## Anubite (May 5, 2012)

World of tanks, then some Total War, not sure which one, or Arma 2, anyone interested in a total war match?


----------



## Tybis (May 5, 2012)

I'm still playing Pokemon Platinum.
It's... okay.
I've found that Pokemon isn't exactly what I thought it would be. The battle system just doesn't sit well with me.


Ibuuyk said:


> Since my computer's back to the repair shop, I've started a new game of Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, though I think I'll juggle between that and Paper Mario: The Thousand Years Door.


You ever try beating the Pit of 100 Trials BEFORE getting any Crystal Stars?
IT'S HARD MAN.
I think the best I ever done was Level 70, but with 2 Stars.
Seriously, try it.


----------



## Punnchy (May 5, 2012)

*Borderlands GOTY Edition*: with two friends whom we're probably gonna co-op it all on
*Skyrim*: I've killed 3 dragons so far.
_The struggle for Catan (x2 sadly)
Red Dragon Inn (#1)
Zombie Dice
_


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I'm still playing Pokemon Platinum.
> It's... okay.
> I've found that Pokemon isn't exactly what I thought it would be. The battle system just doesn't sit well with me.


Don't like turn based?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 5, 2012)

Tybis said:


> You ever try beating the Pit of 100 Trials BEFORE getting any Crystal Stars?
> IT'S HARD MAN.
> I think the best I ever done was Level 70, but with 2 Stars.
> Seriously, try it.



Naw, I like my games fun.


----------



## FairyStar (May 5, 2012)

League of Legends because I'm a dork and need 910 more IP points to get Varus and Nidalee or Aniva :B


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

Pretty sure the last game I played was Minecraft.

I miss the old Minecraft community. I'm so sick of these children running around going "LOL DIGGY HOLE SO RANDUM XD" and drawing kawaii endermen fanart.

I'm actually starting to miss creeper jokes.


----------



## Tybis (May 5, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Don't like turn based?



I like turn based, it's the whole "Type A can one-shot type B".



Ibuuyk said:


> Naw, I like my games fun.


Make it more fun.
On second thought, I see your point.
I'll admit I was getting bored and tried to find something to do.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I like turn based, it's the whole "Type A can one-shot type B".


It's not as simple as it sounds. At least, not when you're using the battle system to its fullest potential.


----------



## Stratelier (May 5, 2012)

According to my subscreens in Ocarina of Time (3DS), I've collected 98 of 100 Gold Skulltulas.  The last two buggers are in "Market" and "Hyrule Field", respectively ... but exactly where?  I've crashed into every wooden crate and tree I can find, and Hyrule Field is so damn big that chances are good that one's in one of those underground holes or something.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2012)

I got the third piece of the vault key in Borderlands from the easiest boss ever. Just stand far away and shoot him in the eyes!


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2012)

I decided I will finally play though the campaign of Starcraft 2, but it's been so many years since I touched the first campaign. So.. replaying Starcraft. Otherwise, I'm alternating between Amnesia and Civ4.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> According to my subscreens in Ocarina of Time (3DS), I've collected 98 of 100 Gold Skulltulas.  The last two buggers are in "Market" and "Hyrule Field", respectively ... but exactly where?  I've crashed into every wooden crate and tree I can find, and Hyrule Field is so damn big that chances are good that one's in one of those underground holes or something.


Are you saying you found 98 of them without using a guide? I'm very impressed... I needed to use a guide for that, myself. And even then, it was a pretty laborious task.

Here's a hint- One Skulltula in the 'Market' area requires the Song of Storms to be played. It is strangely the only one in the game that requires the Song of Storms.


----------



## SpectrePony (May 5, 2012)

Killing Floor


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 5, 2012)

SpectrePony said:


> Killing Floor



Away with the cancerous "ponifying" of manly things.

also

[yt]V0s3JQnEgRQ[/yt]


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2012)

Re-playing MGS-TS on _EXTREME MODE_, and I can't even get past the fucking tank. Arrrrrrrrrgh.


----------



## Anubite (May 5, 2012)

League of Legends as Nasus, go figure...


----------



## SpectrePony (May 5, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Away with the cancerous "ponifying" of manly things.
> 
> also
> 
> [yt]V0s3JQnEgRQ[/yt]







I thought I was multiplying the manliness?
Off I go then.

[video=youtube;YpARvb7N_cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpARvb7N_cI&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L  Lo7O4LmQexXkb6bBFciO77g[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2012)

Been playing DoDonPachi 4 like a madman and I finally Mastered Gradius V hard mode. My next goal is learning the ins and outs of WipEout 2048.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 5, 2012)

Okami.

Still haven't beaten it. Got to the second major area (the one you go to after killing Orochi), at one point, and then I got distracted by other shit and just never bothered to beat it.
Starting over on a new game file.


----------



## Mutations2000 (May 5, 2012)

I just bought one of the few official portal gun replicas that exist, so I celebrated by playing Portal and Portal 2 until 6:02 AM.


----------



## Waving (May 6, 2012)

I just got done playing Alice Madness Returns, and Okami. Loved the game, disliked the ending. I'm getting started on playing WoW though xD Friend had me get started on that...


----------



## Anubite (May 6, 2012)

Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead, and also, Alice Madness Returns is awesome.


----------



## Waving (May 6, 2012)

Loved the game so much. At first, I saw the trailer for it, and I'm so scared easily; I couldn't sleep for awhile ._.


----------



## Anubite (May 6, 2012)

Still have to buy it, i played it at a buddy of mines house. I have been waiting for a bit to get games because ive been saving funds for my suit, but when i get a chance, the game is mine.


----------



## Waving (May 6, 2012)

Definitely worth the wait and the spend.


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

Super Deepthroat.

My Terezi's coming out perfectly.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 6, 2012)

Played Paper Mario TTYD and FFTA for an hour or two, ended up starting a new game of San Andreas.

How do I work


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 6, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Played Paper Mario TTYD and FFTA for an hour or two, ended up starting a new game of San Andreas.
> 
> How do I work


You might have a similar attention span as I do anymore. I suddenly feel like playing Ballad of Gay Tony.


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Are you saying you found 98 of them without using a guide? I'm very impressed... I needed to use a guide for that, myself. And even then, it was a pretty laborious task.
> 
> Here's a hint- One Skulltula in the 'Market' area requires the Song of Storms to be played. It is strangely the only one in the game that requires the Song of Storms.


Yep, 98 of 100.  Some of the harder ones for me to find were in Goron Village (bash the wooden crate in the boulder room, but only as kid Link), Lake Hylia (on the columns that you shoot to get the Fire Arrows), and in Zora's Domain (right outside the frozen waterfall; that one I finally spotted from across the room).  Basically I made sure that all my dungeon maps had the skulltula symbol, then I started scouring the overworld until skulltula symbols showed up on my map.  First area I cleared was Lon Lon Ranch.

Song of Storms?  Got that one already; the Shard of Agony resonates when you're near that large tree inside the castle fence, Skulltula is in the cave below.  I already bashed both large trees in the area, too.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Yep, 98 of 100.  Some of the harder ones for me to find were in Goron Village (bash the wooden crate in the boulder room, but only as kid Link), Lake Hylia (on the columns that you shoot to get the Fire Arrows), and in Zora's Domain (right outside the frozen waterfall; that one I finally spotted from across the room).  Basically I made sure that all my dungeon maps had the skulltula symbol, then I started scouring the overworld until skulltula symbols showed up on my map.  First area I cleared was Lon Lon Ranch.
> 
> Song of Storms?  Got that one already; the Shard of Agony resonates when you're near that large tree inside the castle fence, Skulltula is in the cave below.  I already bashed both large trees in the area, too.


When I was little and played the N64 version, I don't think I ever got past 70 or so Skulltulas. I was pretty shocked by some of their crafty hiding spots when I decided to get all of them in the 3DS version. So many secret places I didn't know about.

Have you tried searching the Market area as Adult Link?


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 6, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Yep, 98 of 100.  Some of the harder ones for me to find were in Goron Village (bash the wooden crate in the boulder room, but only as kid Link), Lake Hylia (on the columns that you shoot to get the Fire Arrows), and in Zora's Domain (right outside the frozen waterfall; that one I finally spotted from across the room).  Basically I made sure that all my dungeon maps had the skulltula symbol, then I started scouring the overworld until skulltula symbols showed up on my map.  First area I cleared was Lon Lon Ranch.
> 
> Song of Storms?  Got that one already; the Shard of Agony resonates when you're near that large tree inside the castle fence, Skulltula is in the cave below.  I already bashed both large trees in the area, too.


So which area on your overworld map doesn't have the skulltula mark next to it's name?


----------



## Aldino (May 6, 2012)

Mass effect 3 I'm trying to get all the acheivements.


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> So which area on your overworld map doesn't have the skulltula mark next to [its] name?


Market and Hyrule Field, one apiece.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 6, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Market and Hyrule Field, one apiece.


There's only 2 in Hyrule Field and I believe the Market also includes the castle.
For the castle, there's one in the tree at the beginning, I think there's one on the vine wall at night, and there's of course the one in the hidden hole beside the tree inside the castle fence.  As for Hyrule Field, I can't remember.


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I think there's one on the vine wall at night.


That can't be, because on the first trip through it you have to hatch a Cucco egg, so you already climbed them by night.

I found the last one in Hyrule Field, though -- as adult Link, there's a short tree northwest of the stairs to Kakariko where the Shard of Agony responds.  Skulltula in the cave below.  That makes 99 of 100.

Anyway, I gave up and checked a guide.  Turns out the one location in all of Hyrule I never combed?  Inside the guardhouse in Market town.  Apparently, roll into one of the crates to expose a Gold Skulltula.


----------



## Anubite (May 6, 2012)

World of tanks!


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 6, 2012)

Juggling between FFTA2 and FF IV :V


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyway, I gave up and checked a guide.  Turns out the one location in all of Hyrule I never combed?  Inside the guardhouse in Market town.  Apparently, roll into one of the crates to expose a Gold Skulltula.


You missed that one?!

I was playing Master Quest earlier. Fire Temple. The Iron Knuckle killed me in one hit. ONE HIT. I HAD FULL HEALTH.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You missed that one?!
> 
> I was playing Master Quest earlier. Fire Temple. The Iron Knuckle killed me in one hit. ONE HIT. I HAD FULL HEALTH.



That's one reason Master Quest is so awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I was playing Master Quest earlier. Fire Temple. The Iron Knuckle killed me in one hit. ONE HIT. I HAD FULL HEALTH.


Me too!  When Navi says to stay clear of that axe, SHE MEANS IT.


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

Minecraft.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 7, 2012)

Hat fortress two. Yippikayhooyuai


----------



## Sevipervert (May 7, 2012)

Plan on throwing in the disc for Sins of a Solar Empire later tonight. It's been a while since I've tried my hand at it, might as well.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2012)

More Mount and Blade: Warband. My new kingdom isn't getting on very well with the neighbours...







What that doesn't show is that I'd just popped into my main town and grabbed a ton of top-tier troops. Over 100 of them.

COME AT ME, BRO


----------



## Dyluck (May 7, 2012)

Beat the main story of Borderlands. Ehhhhhhh


----------



## Sevipervert (May 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Beat the main story of Borderlands. Ehhhhhhh



That doesn't make me happy to hear, I just bought it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 7, 2012)

Sevipervert said:


> That doesn't make me happy to hear, I just bought it.



It's a really good game, but it's also a FPS, so of course you shouldn't focus on the storyline.  God knows FPS doesn't fit with storyline.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 7, 2012)

Picked up Star Ocean The Last Hope again and actually made some progress. I hope Roak is as awesome as before and maybe add some time parodox from the first game in the story.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

Working on Gradius V hard mode again. Loop 2 is killing me in the face to death. It hurts.
Also addicted to WipEout 2048.


----------



## veeno (May 8, 2012)

Mass Effect 2.

*for the hundreth time*


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Beat the main story of Borderlands. Ehhhhhhh





Spoiler: Ending



OH NO IT'S A BIG BLOB THING, SHOOT IT FOR 10 MINUTES

Shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot hide-behind-pillar shoot shoot shoot. Anti-climax supreme. The other mini-bosses or the bosses in the DLCs are more interesting.


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Spoiler: Ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: butts



The good old bait-and-switch final boss! A classic since Starfox Adventures. A ten story tall Clap Trap would have made a better boss.


----------



## Anubite (May 9, 2012)

Fallout 2, classic that i always enjoy.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

persona 3. I'm on a persona kick.


----------



## Anubite (May 9, 2012)

Mount and blade now... damn my insomnia...


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

my god starfox 2 is short...


----------



## Ariosto (May 9, 2012)

Milo said:


> my god starfox 2 is short...


It was never finished, as far as I'm aware. Was it enjoyable at least?


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> It was never finished, as far as I'm aware. Was it enjoyable at least?



yea it was pretty impressive for a snes game. 

and it was finished in a sense that there was an ending. but it's about as short as one super smash bros. playthrough :l


----------



## Ariosto (May 9, 2012)

Milo said:


> yea it was pretty impressive for a snes game.
> 
> and it was finished in a sense that there was an ending. but it's about as short as one super smash bros. playthrough :l



I'm watching a playthrough now, they weren't lying when they said _Command_ took the strategy elements from it. It could've been a real innovation as a fully three dimensional shooter (or not?). The polygonal arwings still remind me of origami pieces, though, and I guess nothing can save Fox from being a complete cypher.

Edit: oh, no monotonous mothership levels!


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

Alan Wake just finished installing, it's 1 am, what a perfect time to start playing a horror game. Lights off too, I ain't no pussy.

Also, was playing Project 8 while Alan Wake was installing. Blew a 600,000 point combo (my record if 500k)  that any chimp could have landed because I just didn't feel like straightening out before I landed for some reason. It's like I was a deer in headlights, I knew I was at an angle but I just didn't react.

edit: lol well it looks like I won't be playing Alan Wake then.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2012)

jackie chan fists of fire

This game is so god like


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 9, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> lol well it looks like I won't be playing Alan Wake then.


To give it credit, it's *definitely* bright.


----------



## Punnchy (May 9, 2012)

*Borderlands* for Pc. We're still in the first stretch of the game and just got vehicles.


----------



## Aldino (May 9, 2012)

I'm currently playing "Get on FAF at school, without anyone knowing 2"

Its a good game but its really hard and unforgiving, the game only gives you one life and there aren't any checkpoints. The enemies are also annoying and leveling up takes years, you only have a few powers too and no matter how much you level up you don't gain new ones until you get high level allies.

I really think they should have made it into an MMO instead of trying to push the RPG aspect of it, but overall I can't complain.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 9, 2012)

I finally got 1100 points on a kill in a session of artifact assault in the AC:Revelations Multi. I had a nerdgasm because I usually get below 1000 on a kill.


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

Wolfenstein 3D

omg u guise wtf is this shit it loks liek a cratoon and i canbt duck behind cover to let my health recharge wtf this is gey wheres my glock m16 with the agoc twilight radial flippity scope there arent even sniper rfles how and i supposed to pwnn00bs  wtf


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2012)

Midnight tf2 has almost become a tradition now


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Wolfenstein 3D
> 
> omg u guise wtf is this shit it loks liek a cratoon and i canbt duck behind cover to let my health recharge wtf this is gey wheres my glock m16 with the agoc twilight radial flippity scope there arent even sniper rfles how and i supposed to pwnn00bs  wtf



Imagine if one of those noobs were to play Maze :V


----------



## Tao (May 10, 2012)

Trying to beat the second boss in La Mulana but this game is maddeningly hard. :c


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2, CoH again and IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Sniper Elite V2, CoH again and IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover.


IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 is where it's at!


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 is where it's at!



Yeah, nothing can beat 1946, the best Sturmovik game there is. CoD is just too broken right now, poor performance, the planes all sound like lawn mowers, enemies are too easy to take down, the crash physics are nowhere near as good as they used to be.

A shame really, but oh well. It's still really fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Yeah, nothing can beat 1946, the best Sturmovik game there is. CoD is just too broken right now, poor performance, the planes all sound like lawn mowers, enemies are too easy to take down, the crash physics are nowhere near as good as they used to be.
> 
> A shame really, but oh well. It's still really fun.


1964 was _hard, _But damn enjoyable_. _The new sturmoviks look like mass produced flight games. they hold no appeal to me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2012)

Dunno what to play tonight. :[


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Dunno what to play tonight. :[



GET BACK TO YOUR COLLEGE WORK GIBBY I DON'T PAY YOU FOR NOTHING >:I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> GET BACK TO YOUR COLLEGE WORK GIBBY I DON'T PAY YOU FOR NOTHING >:I



BUT I'M BOORRREEED.

I gotta write a presentation on the impact of organisational policies on tech support companies. 

I can't be arsed. ;n;


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> BUT I'M BOORRREEED.
> 
> I gotta write a presentation on the impact of organisational policies on tech support companies.
> 
> I can't be arsed. ;n;



That sounds like a blast, now, while you write that I might go play some Killing Floor with my friends. Then I might play some M&B: Warband.




:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> That sounds like a blast, now, while you write that I might go play some Killing Floor with my friends. Then I might play some M&B: Warband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omeg faq u

I got like 4 hours to spend on it too, fml. I'm just gonna go outside and arse about in the city.


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> omeg faq u
> 
> I got like 4 hours to spend on it too, fml. I'm just gonna go outside and arse about in the city.




Kill someone and hide their body in the sewers :v


Or buy me some Worcester Sauce :3


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2012)

Tao said:


> Trying to beat the second boss in La Mulana but this game is maddeningly hard. :c



Yes, it is and it knows it.  The manual even recommends taking screenshots and posting on forums for help.

But isn't the 2nd boss music awesome?  Every boss has a distinct theme.  (Wait until you have to fight Viy and Tiamat, they're even harder.  But Tiamat has awesome music, too.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2012)

Juggling between Heroes of Might & Magic IV and DnD Tactics.  Both are pretty good.


----------



## Armaetus (May 10, 2012)

Prototype
Minecraft

[video=youtube;h_LFszAUn34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_LFszAUn34[/video]
Doom and Doom 2.


----------



## Tao (May 10, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Yes, it is and it knows it.  The manual even recommends taking screenshots and posting on forums for help.
> 
> But isn't the 2nd boss music awesome?  Every boss has a distinct theme.  (Wait until you have to fight Viy and Tiamat, they're even harder.  But Tiamat has awesome music, too.)



It is awesome but I wish I could damage the giant with shurikens or something :I I'm doing fine until he gets real close and shoots the energy balls with no chance of avoiding them. HRGGGGG.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2012)

The worst boss I've defeated was 



Spoiler: Secret Agent Clank



Klunk the Last Boss Fight. He sends waves at you, weird triangle things that hurt if you jump in them, a robotic Ratchet, and then the fu where you have to quick button press x o triangle or square in a sequence. There are probably some other things he does that I left out. It took me days to beat him. I would go somewhere else and try to find as many secrets and skill points as I can in every level before him until I could try him again. Because guess what, imagine all the stuff he throws at you and avoiding it PSP "strafing" controls. Dear Lord in Heaven.


But that was then, still playing AC:Revelations Multi maybe until I sell my PS3 away.


----------



## veeno (May 10, 2012)

Wild arms 1.

One of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 10, 2012)

Glaice said:


> [video=youtube;h_LFszAUn34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_LFszAUn34[/video]
> Doom and Doom 2.


Brutal Doom is good Doom.

Still playing Star Ocean 4. Roak was quite pleasant, glad Edge is no longer an emo bitch.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2012)

Still Heroes of Might and Magic IV.  I swear I will win, eventually.


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2012)

Tao said:


> It is awesome but I wish I could damage the giant with shurikens or something :I I'm doing fine until he gets real close and shoots the energy balls with no chance of avoiding them. HRGGGGG.



Yeah, Sakit is totally immune to subweapons.  He's not the only one either, Tiamat is too.

Energy balls?  (checks a video)  Oh, those.  Well, if you don't have the right timing to jump over them, you can always jump early so they target you in midair and fly _over_ you as you land.

Boss #3 is pretty easy though . . . at least if you have plenty of shurikens.

Apparently, in the Wii remake Sakit loses his energy ball attack, and halfway through the battle his stone face crumbles revealing a skull (which IS vulnerable to subweapons).  In fact, judging from the vids I saw pretty much _every_ boss in the remake has been given a significant change.  Bahamut and Viy the least so.  Tiamat the most.

Anyway, some of the music you'll probably love:  Spring Sky you've probably heard already, Inferno Cavern, Giant's Graveyard (aka Ice Cavern), Bahamut battle.

Then there's the epic music for the Dimensional corridor and its boss Tiamat, the last guardian before Mother's temple itself.  (Can you tell?)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 11, 2012)

Sims 3


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2012)

I hate the bottom of the well. Maybe I'll just try and get through the Shadow Temple without the Lens of Truth.


----------



## veeno (May 11, 2012)

Mega man 3.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 11, 2012)

With MYSELF!!!


I'm so original, right? the first one to post that, right?

_*User has been banned for this post*_


----------



## Tybis (May 11, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> With MYSELF!!!


What no multiplayer
D:


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2012)

veeno said:


> Mega man 3.


YOU DON'T SAY! WHOODA THUNK IT!


----------



## Tybis (May 11, 2012)

I've had BBCSEX for a few weeks.
The voice acting can be quite hilarious.
Unintentional, but still quite humorous.
Also, I hate how they removed the "quest" mode (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 11, 2012)

Ace Combat 4


----------



## kobuzero (May 11, 2012)

League of Legends, and when I'm bored with that, Battlefield 3


----------



## CrazyLee (May 11, 2012)

Tybis said:


> What no multiplayer
> D:


It's hard to multiplayer when you have no one else to play with.
foreveralone.jpg

And I don't do any of that "playing" over the net crap with random strangers, either.


----------



## Ikrit (May 11, 2012)

playing portal 2 finally...

never have i been so sick of science

i want to live in a log cabin for a bit right now


----------



## veeno (May 11, 2012)

Metroid.

because fuck you thats why V:


----------



## Teal (May 11, 2012)

The legend of Zelda: Skyward sword.
So far so good, though I've found it a bit easy compaired to others in the series.


----------



## Kaamos (May 11, 2012)




----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2012)

I think you mean

Triumph Forks


----------



## CrazyLee (May 12, 2012)

Kaamos said:


>


The sad thing is I can tell that was traced from a Toy Story picture. You can see Woody's face in Link's face.


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2012)

Now that you mention it, yes.  You can also totally see Buzz's beefy build in the King of Hyrule.


----------



## Kaamos (May 12, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> The sad thing is I can tell that was traced from a Toy Story picture. You can see Woody's face in Link's face.



Uh, yeah. It's a meme, that's what people do with memes. I just found that when I was looking for a triforce chart image so I didn't have to keep opening like 6 menus to look at the one in the game.

I've only gotten three shards and I'm already burned out. I have all the charts but I don't have the money to get them all deciphered. I need to play something else but I don't know what, none of these new games I got can run on my shitty laptop. I have enough money to get a new one, but I don't know which ones are good and which ones suck


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2012)

Ugh. That sinking feeling you get when you think you've made a good team, then you lose 10 battles straight.


----------



## Anubite (May 13, 2012)

Dawn of War 2, start my day with a good old Tyranid extermination.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2012)

I just bought The Walking Dead game, and I've finished the first episode. I liiiked. That kinda "game" is a nice change of pace.

I can't wait til it's updated with the other episodes.


----------



## JoshPotter52 (May 13, 2012)

Right now I'm playing Gotham City Imposters on PS3. It's a great change of pace for the FPS genre, but there are still terrible issues with server connection and matchmaking.


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2012)

Still playing M&B as my graphics card is up the shitter again. Working on getting as many lords and nearby villages to love the shit out of me and raising right to rule before I pwn Dhirim and make my own kingdom. Then any king declaring war on me will probably find his lords defecting to my cause because I'm such a cool dude. Or something that like. I hope.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

I think I'm enjoying Sin and Punishment : Star Successor but my wrists are starting to get cramped.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2012)

Tales of Xillia

halp 2 much jipjop


----------



## Stratelier (May 13, 2012)

Just got all 160 Gold Bricks on Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga.  The only thing I haven't done is any of the Challenge (blue minikit) stages.


----------



## Artisticfox (May 13, 2012)

Cry of fear!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

And I'm done apparently. Not bad fun for five dollars.


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2012)

Replaying Braid and also Superbrothers Sword & Sworcery EP.

ART GAMES


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 13, 2012)

Loving the fuck outta Heroes of Might and Magic V.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> halp 2 much jipjop


Did you import it..?


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2012)

harvest moon. I'm tilling like a MOTHER FUCKER. planting the FUCK out of those cherry grass seeds. watering the fuck out of them. going to sleep like a mother fucking BOSS. waking up the next morning, I open that mother fucking door, and what to I see... SPROUTS. (gotta wait a few more days...)


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2012)

Milo said:


> harvest moon. I'm tilling like a MOTHER FUCKER. planting the FUCK out of those cherry grass seeds. watering the fuck out of them. going to sleep like a mother fucking BOSS. waking up the next morning, I open that mother fucking door, and what to I see... SPROUTS. (gotta wait a few more days...)


Ryan you are so hardcore


----------



## Aidy (May 14, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2

Impressed so far, still not as good as the first but oh well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Did you import it..?


Obv


Milo said:


> harvest moon. I'm tilling like a MOTHER FUCKER. planting the FUCK out of those cherry grass seeds. watering the fuck out of them. going to sleep like a mother fucking BOSS. waking up the next morning, I open that mother fucking door, and what to I see... SPROUTS. (gotta wait a few more days...)


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Obv


Are you fluent in Japanese?? '__'


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Are you fluent in Japanese?? '__'


 '____________________________________________________________'


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> '____________________________________________________________'


Your beak is so long and narrow.


----------



## Dyluck (May 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Your beak is so long and narrow.



He's a duck.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> He's a duck.


So it's not the only thing he has that's long and narrow.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> He's a duck.







But, I'm not Darkwing


----------



## Dyluck (May 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But, I'm not Darkwing



Then what good are you >:I

\on topic: today is my "backloggiversary" so I feel like I need to beat a game or something but I'll probably just do a Braid speedrun for the achievement


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Then what good are you >:I


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


>



That is... GENIUS 

Please excuse me while I laugh my ass off at the guy's face.


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 14, 2012)

World at war PC, lookin for people to boss the easter egg on project x with


----------



## veeno (May 14, 2012)

Amnesia the dark descent.

*shivers*

omg i need a hug.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

what the fuck is going on with everyone's avatars in here


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> what the fuck is going on with everyone's avatars in here


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


>


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> what the fuck is going on with everyone's avatars in here


You're too late, my friend.

-------------------------------
I've given up on competitive _Pokemon Online_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


>


but why....?


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

because i hate cats

also i hate when an image will show when I preview in advanced mode but then disappears later when I check the thread again fuckin shit


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I've given up on competitive _Pokemon Online_.


You'll come back. They always come back.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> because i hate cats


And G Gundam, Street Fighter...

Why do you hate good things?


----------



## Ozriel (May 15, 2012)

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Punnchy (May 15, 2012)

*Ninja Gaiden (NES)* This game is so friggen hard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 15, 2012)

As of now, League of legends.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> *Ninja Gaiden (NES)* This game is so friggen hard.


Just wait until the last level.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Just wait until the last level.



It's more than a level, it's actually more of a journey. Save state like a mother.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2012)

Lots of Team fortress 2.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It's more than a level, it's actually more of a journey. Save state like a mother.


How did you know my super secret strategy?


----------



## CrazyLee (May 15, 2012)

With myse...

Ok, I'm shutting up now, before I get banned.


But for real, my current game is Zelda 4 Swords Adventures for the Gamecube. IE the "Buy lots of Gameboys" game. By that, I mean in order to play the game multiplayer, you have to have more than one GameBoy Advance. Multiple controllers won't work. This game was Nentendo being fucking retarded and trying to get people to buy more of their gameboys. 

I mean, I WISH I could try multiplayer but I don't have multiple gameboy advances.

If I beat this, the only zelda game for the cube I will have not finished would be Master Sword.

And it's a tough game, although I think part of it is just me being dumb. I had to look up something when I was stuck with no where to go, then realized how dumb I had been when earlier I had seen a wall to bomb, and now I'm running around with bombs going "I have no idea where to use these!!!"


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> G Gundam



ew.

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww D:



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Save state like a mother.



CHEATING


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> ew.
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww D:



I bet you hate Macross 7 too.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> CHEATING



Damn right, I'm not letting one bat keep me from finishing that game.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> I bet you hate Macross 7 too.



I haven't watched it.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Damn right, I'm not letting one bat keep me from finishing that game.



You still won't have finished it if you had to cheat.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2012)

the oregon trail

no fucking idea why


----------



## Anubite (May 15, 2012)

Diablo 3, yep i got it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> You still won't have finished it if you had to cheat.



Disagreed. The game is still finished, it's just not 'morally' finished.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Disagreed. The game is still finished, it's just not 'morally' finished.



The game is "finished" but _you_ didn't _beat_ it.



you might as well just watch the ending on youtube and save yourself some time


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You'll come back. They always come back.



Oh God, you were right. But it's still really frustrating... well, might as well keep trying a bit, it's not like I'm on Smogon or anything.

I'll finally make that monowater team.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I haven't watched it.


>2012
>>hasn't watched Macross 7

Lol.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> The game is "finished" but _you_ didn't _beat_ it.



Psh with beating it again. The work doesn't justify the reward.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> >2012
> >>hasn't watched Macross 7
> 
> Lol.



I'm too busy watching shirokuma cafe. nothing is better than that.

anyway, onto persona 3


----------



## veeno (May 15, 2012)

Cry of fear.

Oh god help me


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Ok, the list of fully-evolved Water Pokemon that learn Stealth Rock:
-Omastar.
-Kabutops.
-Corsola.
-Swampert.
-Relicanth.
-Empoleon.
-Bibarrel.

*Sigh* Guess Empoleon is my only choice, too bad Earthquake is what rounds dragons' coverage.
Or maybe I could go the way of a suicide lead...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Milo said:


> nothing is better than that.


Nope.


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Clearly, a mono-water team cannot function like a normal one would. Guess it's time for me to learn the art of Rain Stall.

EDIT: Even that isn't easy to make. Lesse: 
-I struggle againts all dragon types.
-My options for hazards are essentially limited to three Empoleon, Tentacruel and Qwilfish.
-Electric types... ugh, especially since I provide their so appreciated Rain.
-And there's the inconvenient of trying to cover every single other type in the game. There some surprisingly good options against fighting types, though: Slowbro, Qwilfish, Tentacruel, Jellicent, etc.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> >2012
> >>hasn't watched Macross 7
> 
> Lol.



I really don't watch anime, dude. :T



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Psh with beating it again. The work doesn't justify the reward.



The reward is the satisfaction of beating a difficult game without cheating!

Hard work is its _own_ reward!



Imperial Impact said:


> Nope.



That's the dumbest thing I've ever seen in my life, and I can't decide if that's in a good way or not.


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

First template for this monowater team:
-Politoed (Scarfed).
-Slowbro (Defensive wall and Pseudo-phazer).
-Lanturn (Specially defensive wall, cleric and all-around status inducer).
-Empoleon (also especially defensive, Stealth Rock user).
-Kingdra (Sub + Dragon Dance).
-?????

Scald, Scald everywhere.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 15, 2012)

Mother 3, Earthbound, and I'm downloading Majora's Mask at a later date.

Might consider Conker's bad fur day, although I've already gotten spoilers so the game is kinda ruined for me, but...you never know.


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Might consider Conker's bad fur day, although I've already gotten spoilers so the game is kinda ruined for me, but...you never know.


Pretty fun game. And even if spoiled, the final chapter is as hilarious as it is depressing, that game had some excellent voice-acting and cutscenes.

I still can't decide that last spot. Water types are less versatile than I had thought, not like it'd be any easier with other types (mono-ice, yeah, have fun with that).


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Mother 3, Earthbound, and I'm downloading Majora's Mask at a later date.
> 
> Might consider Conker's bad fur day, although I've already gotten spoilers so the game is kinda ruined for me, but...you never know.



What do you think of Mother 3?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 15, 2012)

I'll put it into deliberation, I saw the introduction to the warzone and even at this age, I was a little scarred somehow, as I am with that south parky humour so if that happens more than once I'll surely be more bothered than amused.

The final chapter is rather hilarious from what I saw of it.

Now I kind of want to play the game but still hesitant.

Also, the answer is ALWAYS Dragonite :v

@Shan: I love it. I'm at the Mecha-Gorilla, and this is no exxageration: I'm getting my ass handed to me on a silver platter, and it's *so much fun.* I want to finish the game so much but at the same time I want it to last forever, the storyline is awe inspiring at times.


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

What? Now it turns out that Politoed is banned from Monotype in _Pokemon Online_. I guess that definitely opens a spot for a better choice... that's two spots, actually. Let's hope this works out.

@Tides: play it then, trust me, moments like those are rare in the game, but also quite fitting.

EDIT: Keldeo got trolled so hard, why doesn't it have Ice Beam?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> @Shan: I love it. I'm at the Mecha-Gorilla, and this is no exxageration: I'm getting my ass handed to me on a silver platter, and it's *so much fun.* I want to finish the game so much but at the same time I want it to last forever, the storyline is awe inspiring at times.



I was certainly shocked at how much more strategy and grinding it took to get through than Earthbound. I was especially miffed that it took me too long to figure out the time delay between pressing the button and the emulator translating the press when it came to rhythm fighting. The story was certainly great and full of quirks, Negative Man, lol. But I'll warn you, the final battle will make you ;_;.


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Oh God, water-types, why is it that SR has such limited distribution among you? I'm practically forced to run Empoleon.
EDIT: Ugh, same with U-turn and Hazards.

But I'm seeing this like it was an normal team. Lesse... dragon's defensive options... Latias, Dragonite, Shelgon, sometimes even Salamance. Somebody please help me.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 15, 2012)

Dragonite without the sarcasm face then. I love dragonite too much.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I was certainly shocked at how much more strategy and grinding it took to get through than Earthbound. I was especially miffed that it took me too long to figure out the time delay between pressing the button and the emulator translating the press when it came to rhythm fighting. The story was certainly great and full of quirks, Negative Man, lol.* But I'll warn you, the final battle will make you ;_;*.


GOOD. I've already been brought to tears a few times, especially sunflower fields. Oh god, that was so mystical and ethereal to see ;_;

And it actually required thinking that's what I love, less grind more strategical analysis! An RPG that doesn't rely on FARMING


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I really don't watch anime, dude. :T


And I watch animu for so I can look up porn of it and/or nostalgia.



Dyluck said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever seen in my life, and I can't decide if that's in a good way or not.


At least the dude knows how to jam the fuck out.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> And I watch animu for so I can look up porn of it and/or nostalgia.



StarFox is all I need


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Dragonite without the sarcasm face then. I love dragonite too much.





Dyluck said:


> StarFox is all I need


People with good taste.



Imperial Impact said:


> At least the dude knows how to jam the fuck out.


Person with no taste :V
(I haven't watched that either, and no, there's no way you're convincing me to watch it).

Ugh, WATER TEAM! Why are you so slightly inflexible? (Read: stupid Ferrothorn).


----------



## Seian Verian (May 15, 2012)

Playing .hack//G.U.

Is it just me or are there too many attempts at storytelling and twists that fall flat on their face? I mean, dear god, I've seen this person twice, haven't seen him fight until now, and I'm supposed to be shocked when he  pulls out a different weapon? And generally... Meh. Oh well.

Also, the dialogue is hilarious at times. "The character who stinks of death", "If you kill the PKs you'll be just like them!" etc. etc.

I know there probably have to be a few things screwed around with to make the whole premise interesting, but really?


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Bit.Trip Runner!

rhythmic rage-quittin' games


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nope.


OMG IT'S THE LEAF GUY


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> StarFox is all I need



and a little anime


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Milo said:


> and a little anime



No; I don't like feral animals like you do.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> No; I don't like feral animals like you do.



you're a terrible person for suggesting such a thing. I think I need to play harvest moon a little and hit people with my hammer to relieve all of this anger.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Milo said:


> you're a terrible person for suggesting such a thing. I think I need to play harvest moon a little and hit people with my hammer to relieve all of this anger.



You're the one who suggested it by linking to that, don't blame me!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> No; I don't like feral animals like you do.


But what about 







???????


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2012)

The Mariokart 7 patch/update is out now.  It's apparently required for online play, but you can still play offline/local without it.

I want to do a race on Maka Wuhu now and see if anybody still tries.  But I also want to get farther in _Lost in Shadow_....


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But what about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S JUST THAT FUCKING LEAF EATER AS A BIRD


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> IT'S JUST THAT FUCKING LEAF EATER AS A BIRD


He can be a 






bear if you want.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

I'd do both of them. Easily.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2012)

If you can't sell me on bird you might as well give up.


----------



## phasma (May 16, 2012)

Diablo 3, i get the feeling its gonna take awhile too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

David, Why do you hate good things?


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> David, Why do you hate good things?



Why do you love terrible things?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Why do you love terrible things?


Oh, When did you become terrible?


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

lovers quarrel


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh, When did you become terrible?



I've always been terrible!



Milo said:


> lovers quarrel


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> lovers quarrel


Nice knowing you.


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

Dyluck said:


>



the perfect gif to express any emotion.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nice knowing you.



That's a lie


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> That's a lie



I was under the impression that you were going to hunt him down and beat him for saying that.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> I was under the impression that you were going to hunt him down and beat him for saying that.



My point was that knowing him wasn't nice at all.


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

what else you got


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> what else you got


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> what else you got


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

now back on topic. still persona 3. I saw a wolf being a playable battle character in the trailer, and I want that shit NOW


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> now back on topic. still persona 3. I saw a wolf being a playable battle character in the trailer, and I want that shit NOW


*Dog

and he sucks.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Speaking of playable dogs, I think we're pretty close to finishing Tales of Vesperia.







LOOK AT THAT TOUGHIE~


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

lol FERAL


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> lol FERAL



I don't want to fuck him, I just think he's cool.


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

I'm kidding, he looks cool... if not, a bit exaggerated


----------



## Kaamos (May 16, 2012)

Dear Esther.

Bought it on a whim. I have no idea what to expect from this game.


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Dear Esther.
> 
> Bought it on a whim. I have no idea what to expect from this game.



get ready for no gameplay whatsoever. just moving around. but the narration is what pulls you in


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2012)

Did a playthrough of *Knights of the round* and then a playthrough of *Turtles in Time.*


----------



## Ariosto (May 16, 2012)

Why can't Slowbro get a phazing move? Anyway, I'm not pleased with how this team came at all, mono-fighting and mono-flying are hellish and apparently a lot more versatile.
EDIT: Apparently, mono water teams really need Politoed's boost... curse you, _Pokemon Online_ banlist.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Dear Esther.
> 
> Bought it on a whim. I have no idea what to expect from this game.



Art games!


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 16, 2012)

On a Star Ocean binge, alternating between 1 and 4. Might play 2 eventually.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2012)

League of Legends. I'm the best of the noobs


----------



## LizardKing (May 16, 2012)

Diablo 2 

(Not a typo)


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2012)

I beat the first world of Bit.Trip Runner. That boss is fucking dirty.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Shadow Temple and Bottom of the Well were so boring in Master Quest. At least I've heard good things about the Spirit Temple, but I've already spoiled a few puzzles by reading the OoT3D message boards.


----------



## Ariosto (May 16, 2012)

Oh, well. So far:
-Slowbro (Physically defensive).
-Lanturn (Specially defensive, status "spreader", cleric).
-Sharpedo (mixed cleaner).
-Empoleon ("mixed" wall, Stealth Rock user).

Seems to be something of an optimal line-up. Rotom-W is deadweight, and Keldeo isn't pulling its weight with the Sub+Calm Mind set.

EDIT:
-The Sharpedo's female and named "Medea"... run, run away really fast.
EDITEDIT:
Really, Keldeo, why don't you learn Ice Beam?! You'd be a good scarfer with perfect coverage that way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

I'm playing with peoples emotions on Facebook


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Did you change names there or something Ariosto?

Can I add you on Facebook Impact?


----------



## Ariosto (May 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Did you change names there or something Ariosto?
> 
> Can I add you on Facebook Impact?


I don't think I understand your question.

Goddam, is there a good water type scarfer that isn't Starmie? I already rejected Rotom-W, and I had no idea how few water types had the appropiate combination of inmediate power and speed.

EDIT: Ehhh, you mean in _Pokemon Online_?

EDITEDIT: 
So, it's Scarfed Starmie. Specs Keldeo sounds kinds interesting, too, its Hydro Pump is already really powerful, even without rain.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> EDIT: Ehhh, you mean in _Pokemon Online_?


Mhmm. I've been using Pokemon Online and haven't seen you anywhere.


----------



## Fenrari (May 16, 2012)

Replaying New Vegas and this time with out any of the exp boosting perks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Can I add you on Facebook Impact?



Not in this life time.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (May 16, 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl. After many reloads because I was escorting some ecologist (hippie) I soon ran into a pack of about 20 dogs, 2 or 3 snorks and 1 bloodsucker. I found the most viable option was to climb up some ladders and throw grenades at them until they all died.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Not in this life time.


I searched P-chan but all I got were pigs.


----------



## Ariosto (May 16, 2012)

Specs Keldeo is amazing, even without its precious rain.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I searched P-chan but all I got were pigs.


What are you babbling about?


----------



## veeno (May 16, 2012)

Afraid of monsters.


----------



## Vukasin (May 16, 2012)

Skyrim. I just started playing it again.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> What are you babbling about?


I don't know, but I think I'm losing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 17, 2012)

played around in training mode in ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 for the first time in a long while.


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2012)

Forsaken World. I switched to another skill tree on my warrior and it just kicks so much ass and I just tore through probably my best 3v3 matches.  I actually got a 3 kill combo in two different matches. 

Now I'm waiting for 6v6 party, but random queuing for one takes so damn long.


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2012)

Spirit Temple took forever in Master Quest. Even though I explored all the rooms, I still didn't get all the Gold Skulltulas. Fantastic temple though, plenty of action and puzzles... I was surprised that there was just one Anubis. I guess they are kinda easy when you have Din's Fire...


----------



## kman (May 19, 2012)

I had been replaying DiRT 3 after finding it for 15 bucks at Gamestop, and after hitting the same spot I stopped at last time (half way through season 3) I've slowly stopped playing it as often..

Kinda waiting for a new atmospheric-FPS on PS3, like Metro:2033 or the new one "Last Light" that's coming out


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 19, 2012)

A good chunk of Minecraft since a certain room is being taken over for the summer.


----------



## veeno (May 19, 2012)

System shock 2.

This game is fucking amazing.


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

Minecraft.

I have this problem with video games, where if I play them when tired my mind starts temporarily using said game's logic to think. It's usually when doing one repetitive thing, like creating mineshafts in Minecraft. When I get to bed, my brain's still using said game's logic, and I begin to plunge into an over-analyzing mess of chaos and turmoil that seems to last forever.

Got like three hours of sleep last night, surprisingly.

This also seems to happen when listening to breakcore before bed. Just a five second loop of a track playing in my head for hours. Over and over and over.

Fuck.


----------



## Stratelier (May 20, 2012)

_Lost in Shadow_.  How exactly are you supposed to get that window fragment in 26F I do not know, I see one area of 27F that looks like the floor should open up to access it (there's also a respawning enemy next to it) but I can't find anything to make it do anything.

It's either that or back to the sewers for the one on B3F....


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2012)

Just finished Skyward sword. Now playing Monster Rancher DS and Zelda 2.


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

Mass Effect 3, still...


----------



## Mutations2000 (May 20, 2012)

Got a PS2 emulator and downloaded Haunting Ground.  Apparently, PS2 emulation on PC sucks ass, so I'm heading to GameStop after school to buy a copy.


----------



## Abundance (May 20, 2012)

Journey, still. I need relaxation, and thatgamecompany's masterpieces fill that void.


----------



## Stratelier (May 20, 2012)

Just beat _Lost in Shadow_.  Turns out that Memory Shards #43 and #86 are like the only two (out of 90) that require you to make a platform-assisted leap to reach them (i.e. rotate a platform then leap up while its shadow is ascending) - no wonder I kept missing them.  (#86 I was at least able to spot from afar, but getting up there took several tries.)

Maybe I'll tackle Lego Pirates next.


----------



## Vukasin (May 21, 2012)

My friend was super nice and gifted me L4D2 on steam so that I could play with her and my other friends. 

So yeah, I've been playing that.


----------



## Teal (May 21, 2012)

Decided to play the original Legend of Zelda. Total time to complete the first quest: 2 hours 3 minutes. Would have done better but I had my shield eaten and I got lost in the eighth dungeon. I just don't have the best memory for that one. -_-


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 21, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Decided to play the original Legend of Zelda. Total time to complete the first quest: 2 hours 3 minutes. Would have done better but I had my shield eaten and I got lost in the eighth dungeon. I just don't have the best memory for that one. -_-



New Strategy:

1. Don't wait to bomb dodongos
2. Eat octorok


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 21, 2012)

Oblivion: GOTY Edition. 

Nostalgia... So much nostalgia. 

I remember my first Aylied ruin I went into, my first time landing a long-range arrow into a bandits head, my first horse, my first horse's first death, destroying my first Oblivion gate, basically all of my 'First Times'.

And guess what? I got it for $10 at my nearest JB HI-FI. Not pre-owned! God bless clearance sales.


----------



## Stratelier (May 21, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> ...and I got lost in the eighth dungeon.


Enjoy getting lost in the 7th, 8th, and 9th dungeons of the Second Quest all over again ... and again. One-way invisible passages on the left and sword-jinxing Red Bubbles on the right! 

Hmm, apparently since Pokemon Global Link is going down for extended maintenance in June, anyone with a June birthday can claim a gift Pokemon without waiting for June to roll in yet.  Mine is apparently a Togekiss ... which is good, because I don't like Togekiss's look one bit.  Give me a Togetic any day.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Hmm, apparently since Pokemon Global Link is going down for extended maintenance in June, anyone with a June birthday can claim a gift Pokemon without waiting for June to roll in yet.  Mine is apparently a Togekiss ... which is good, because I don't like Togekiss's look one bit.  Give me a Togetic any day.


I thought everyone's was a Togekiss.


----------



## Kaamos (May 21, 2012)

Trying War of Worldcraft again. Playing a warlock.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2012)

Playing some Red Orchestra 2 after MONTHS


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2012)

Half-life 2, I a couple weeks back finally got a video card and can play it on my own computer for the first time instead of playing on someone else's


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2012)

Finished Fable: The Lost Chapters yesterday, started a game of Dungeon Siege.


----------



## Stratelier (May 23, 2012)

Sunburn's a fairly fun Skylander to play as, his in-game model is actually quite awesome looking.  And glows ever so slightly.  Dragon's Peak was a nice level, too, though I did get a bit tired of Flavius ("not the brightest fire" indeed).  Sunburn's Heroic Challenge is ... another one set in Cadaverous Crypt.  His primary breath weapon is awesome, though I think I'd prefer to upgrade his secondary teleport (which is great fun against Shadow Knights, just teleport behind them then torch 'em with your flamebreath).


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 23, 2012)

Attempting to play _Fallout: New Vegas_ again after my other playthroughs went south due to glitches.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2012)

Getting annoyed with how rubbish BF3 is but now that I've tried the Rush mode, my opinion is changing.


----------



## Vukasin (May 23, 2012)

i'm installing Fallout 3 again. I got the urge to play it for some reason


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (May 23, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> i'm installing Fallout 3 again. I got the urge to play it for some reason


Bloody mess perk, because punching someone is just not the same if they don't explode into a thousand pieces.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 23, 2012)

Max Payne 3

Shooting people with dual golden 1911s while jumping in slow motion has never been this fun.


----------



## Bojog (May 23, 2012)

Currently working on beating games I've owned for ages and never beaten:
Dragon Age 2
Eternal Poison
Valkyrie Profile 2

Then moving on to games I've owned for ages and NEVER PLAYED:
Atelier Iris 1-3
Odin Sphere
Some Star Ocean game for PS2
Xenosaga 2-3


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2012)

Trying to get an S rank on all the missions in Lost Planet 2, because A just isn't good enough apparently.

Can't seem to get anything above B on the last mission though. I've killed everything without dying and activated all the dataposts. I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 24, 2012)

Bojog said:


> Currently working on beating games I've owned for ages and never beaten:
> Dragon Age 2
> Eternal Poison
> Valkyrie Profile 2
> ...



Atelier Iris had a third game? Also Star Ocean 3 is pretty good, but will make you invest about 100+ hours of gameplay per difficulty.


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2012)

On to Lego Pirates of the Caribbean.  I see they finally allow your AI controlled partners to inflict lethal damage again.  That was THE most annoying thing about LSW 2 / Complete Saga (less so in Lego Indy, where they could at least -- if only -- stun enemies).


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2012)

Deathsmiles.

Lolis

Lolis everywhere.


----------



## Aetius (May 25, 2012)

Playing a few games of TF2 as spy.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2012)

Darn Gerudo Training Grounds! It took me forever to find that last key! How the heck was I supposed to know that's a switch?!


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 28, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 28, 2012)

Killing Ceiling. 
Funfun


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2012)

Someone finally posted a decent tutorial to help me get and flawlessly play DoDonPachi 3 and Ketsui on MAME. Since these are some of my favorite shooters and favorite games in general I looked at my friend and just said bluntly "...what life?" Seriously, I'm not going to bed tonight.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 29, 2012)

Dragon Age II. Mostly bland.


----------



## Anubite (May 29, 2012)

Red Orchestra 2, cant go wrong at 1:30 am right...


----------



## Brayton (May 29, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas
Tiberium Wars
Team Fortress 2
Garry's Mod
inFamous 2
Little Big Planet 2.

Oh! I forgot Killingfloor.


----------



## Bojog (May 29, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Atelier Iris had a third game? Also Star Ocean 3 is pretty good, but will make you invest about 100+ hours of gameplay per difficulty.



Yeah Atelier Iris was a 3-game series.  Cletis loves it!  But I've not played any of them.
I've heard the Star Ocean games are all big time-commitments, but I've played some games over 200 hours so I don't mind, heheh.

-Rowan


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2012)

Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.

Temporary swap with a friend for my copy of Solatorobo


----------



## Vega (May 29, 2012)

Max Payne 3 cracking skulls.


----------



## Genobee (May 29, 2012)

Path of Exile beta - amazing game!
Crash Bandicoot 2 - just love playing this no matter how many times I beat it
Left 4 Dead 2 - still a fun time-killer with friends on 

...and whatever catches my attention. Primarily those three at the moment though.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2012)

Rock Band 3 with friends.

Can't feel my fingers no mo


----------



## KigRatel (May 30, 2012)

I recently finished playing _Bully_. Awesome game, but a bit short by sandbox standards.

Dunno what i'm going to play now. Maybe i'll play _Jak 2_.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 30, 2012)

Lately, I've been playing Crystal Saga


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 30, 2012)

Moar and moar Killing floor.
Already got 3 Suicidal achievements in one day+ nearly 500 stalkers killed. Tomorrow...Tomorrow Commando lvl6


----------



## Saiko (May 30, 2012)

Just pre-ordered Endless Space and gonna play the alpha some today. From what I've seen it's like a revamped Starships Unlimited. <3

Also: I was so happeh when I was able to run it with just an Intel Atom and 1 gb of RAM. ^.^


----------



## S.L.p (May 30, 2012)

batman: AC best game iv played in a long time, all so im still playing some BF3.


----------



## veeno (May 30, 2012)

I took out my nes to play The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Anubite (May 30, 2012)

Starcraft 2 ranked, haven't done this in a while, owning some scrubs with the Terran.


----------



## Bread (May 30, 2012)

Maximo for the PS2, great platformer


----------



## Anubite (May 30, 2012)

Now, playing supreme commander for the first time.


----------



## Ikrit (May 30, 2012)

playing blacklight retribution: a free sci-fi MMOFPS

this is a fun scifi FPS to play when you don't want the flying around like in tribes.

the most unique element in this game is called the "HRV" witch allows you to find and spot enemies behind walls and other stuff


----------



## DW_ (May 30, 2012)

Bread said:


> Maximo for the PS2, great platformer



SOPHIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2012)

Maximo was pretty fun.  I remember that both times I defeated the final boss with nothing left but sword, shield, and trusty boxer shorts.


----------



## veeno (May 30, 2012)

Final fantasy 1.

*sniff*

memories.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2012)

Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2012)

veeno said:


> Final fantasy 1.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> memories.



NES original or enhanced re-release?


----------



## Kaamos (May 31, 2012)

Skyrim, because I just saw this.

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## kman (May 31, 2012)

Right now.... nothing, can't seem to find interest in new/old games for some reason

Kinda feel like playing some sort of action/adventure game with diverse locations/landscapes, that's open, doesn't feel linear, with a great cast of characters, and a bunch of other qualities that I can't seem to find in 1 game that doesn't end up being predicable, it's like my holy grail currently...


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 31, 2012)

kman said:


> Right now.... nothing, can't seem to find interest in new/old games for some reason
> 
> Kinda feel like playing some sort of action/adventure game with diverse locations/landscapes, that's open, doesn't feel linear, with a great cast of characters, and a bunch of other qualities that I can't seem to find in 1 game that doesn't end up being predicable, it's like my holy grail currently...



Skyrim.


----------



## veeno (May 31, 2012)

Wild arms 2.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 1, 2012)

Minecraft.

For the first time I'm trying to look for those annoying Endermen bastards, and now they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 1, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Skyrim, because I just saw this.
> 
> Can't fucking wait.



Vampires, huh? Do I detect a bit of Underworld with that Marcus looking fellow?

And would it kill Bethesda to improve Beast Form's survivability? Like giving it more than zero armor rating?


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 1, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers



Which one Sega Saturn or PS1 Version.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 1, 2012)

Playing Islands of Wakfu.

So I got one of them newfangled high def flat screen televisions, and wow, I can actually read the text in most games now!



lupinealchemist said:


> Vampires, huh? Do I detect a bit of Underworld with that Marcus looking fellow?
> 
> And would it kill Bethesda to improve Beast Form's survivability? Like giving it more than zero armor rating?



I never bothered with the werewolf stuff. Like, for the longest time I even forgot my character was one because I had shouts active instead of powers.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 1, 2012)

EVE Online atm, though I spent much of the evening playing BF3 and TF2 with friends.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 2, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Which one Sega Saturn or PS1 Version.


ps1


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I never bothered with the werewolf stuff. Like, for the longest time I even forgot my character was one because I had shouts active instead of powers.


I don't really use that power much as well, but once in a blue moon I'd like to go on a rampage and live long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok I'm going to finish Wind Waker

I'm going to get the rest of those triforce shards

for real


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Ok I'm going to finish Wind Waker
> 
> I'm going to get the rest of those triforce shards
> 
> for real



It's not hard to finish. It's sadly short, but beautiful for what little time it's there. 
A major favorite behind Majora's Mask for me.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm playing through STALKER: Call Of Pripyat again.

Just...
One...
More...
Artifact...
à² _à²


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 3, 2012)

DatBadger said:


> It's not hard to finish. It's sadly short, but beautiful for what little time it's there.
> A major favorite behind Majora's Mask for me.



Eh maji? I keep hearing people say stuff like that but I just want it to end.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 4, 2012)

Currently exploring Skyrim since I saw my friend play Oblivion again. He has me pick any lock he finds cause he broke all his picks but one and I can do it flawlessly. It shouldn't be that hard for anyone but he's deaf in one ear.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 5, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Currently exploring Skyrim since I saw my friend play Oblivion again. He has me pick any lock he finds cause he broke all his picks but one and I can do it flawlessly. It shouldn't be that hard for anyone but he's deaf in one ear.



I just quicksave before picking locks, incase.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 5, 2012)

Trouble Witches Neo

Oh god, the voice acting is sooooooo bad. And the Japanese voices aren't much better...

Ugh, and uneven achievement point values. Oh god my OCD. Why.

Edit: Oh maaan this voice acting. Can't. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 5, 2012)

Pokemon Blue.
At Lt Surge's area. Have a Charizard, Raichu, Gyarados, and Nidorino heading my team right now. Trying to level up a Meowth and Paras, as well. Although I'll probably replace Paras with Vaporeon as soon as I get it.
I'm hacking money and store items, because fuck money problems and going to specific places for specific shit. Too lazy. Also, heavy use of the "fast forward" button for grinding, because it actually makes it bearable.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 5, 2012)

Help me I can't stop playing minecraft I told myself it would eventually stop god I fucking hate that lying cunt.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 5, 2012)

Dear God Zelda 4 Swords Adventure is a hard game. There was this one stage in the desert where you had to LET yourself fall into a sandpit to continue, which was counter-intuitive. And there was this part where you had to swim past fishes (and you can stay underwater for only 10 seconds) and it was near impossible to pass them without losing half your health, and there was NO way to kill the fishes.

But my grandfather got me Skyward Sword!!! I was hoping he'd get Master Quest but this works too. That will be next!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently Pokemon Global Link goes down for maintenance today.  I thought it was the 10th?

Oops.  Looks like one of my Lucario is going to be stuck there for a few weeks.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 5, 2012)

Working on Tales of Vesperia again and every npc in this game is stupid


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been playing shadow of chernobyl lately. parts of this game are just... unsettling

especially the controller enemies. fucking christ, just fighting them made me feel like I was losing my mind :<


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

Milo said:


> I've been playing shadow of chernobyl lately. parts of this game are just... unsettling
> 
> especially the controller enemies. fucking christ, just fighting them made me feel like I was losing my mind :<



The abandoned laboratories are the places that always got to me. Especially that one with the poltergeist that is constantly throwing shit at you.

Still playing Trouble Witches. Ugh it's so much harder than Deathsmiles, there's no slowdown and the controls are much more loose and you don't have a nuke to wipe the screen unless you buy it from the store.

Also, you can mess with the shopkeeper's hat and her big sister kicks you out if you do it too much, you even get an achievement for it. But in the original game you could apparently mess with her boobs, not her hat. That is _so _not fair.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 6, 2012)

Some Team Fortress 2 and Victoria 2.


----------



## Bark (Jun 7, 2012)

Plague INC., which I find considerably more enjoyable than Pandemic. And Assassin's Creed since I've owned it for about 3-4 years, but have only played it for a total of... maybe 20 minutes?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 7, 2012)

Too much team fortress 2


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 7, 2012)

Skyrim currently. In preparation for Dawnguard, I am starting a new character which is a vampire Khajiit. And this is what a vampire Khajiit looks like:







Couple that with Ebony Mail, Nightingale gloves, and Thieves Guild Master Boots... and you've got yourself one badarse-looking Vampire Furry! And as a side-effect of being a Vampire, your Canine teeth will grow to 3x their actual length. And Khajiits already have long enough Canine teeth as it is. Essentially, it makes him look awesome.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 7, 2012)

Just beat _The Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass_. That final boss was surprisingly easy, and the game felt kind of short; it was enjoyable, though, and being able to slay the phantoms later in the game felt awesome. Ciela's amnesia plot was dreadful, as was the dialogue that went with it, which is all sudden and lacking in buildup, pulling plot-twist after plots-twist: "Oh by, the by, did I mention you can stop time", it's practically like all like that. Aside from that, good game, and I felt really comfortable with the controls, for some odd reason.


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2012)

playing metro 2033

fuck this. my only checkpoint is where there's 3 guys around the corner, while I only have three bullets left for my shotgun. IF I manage to survive that and collect enough ammo, I have to make my way through an underground railway, going from cover to cover, since my shotgun doesn't have enough god damn range to shoot these fuckers. 

30 minutes later

*dies*

*returns to original checkpoint*

ffffffuck you


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 8, 2012)

Replaying Prey for the first time in like, four years.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Just beat _The Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass_. That final boss was surprisingly easy, and the game felt kind of short; it was enjoyable, though, and being able to slay the phantoms later in the game felt awesome. Ciela's amnesia plot was dreadful, as was the dialogue that went with it, which is all sudden and lacking in buildup, pulling plot-twist after plots-twist: "Oh by, the by, did I mention you can stop time", it's practically like all like that. Aside from that, good game, and I felt really comfortable with the controls, for some odd reason.



Try playing _Spirit Tracks_ sometime.  If you can make it through the Tower of Spirits (the last five floors especially) without your brain totally melting in the process, two epic thumbs up.


----------



## Haeua_Aehao (Jun 8, 2012)

Currently playing Solatorobo: Red the Hunter and Sonic 3 and Knuckles.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 8, 2012)

San Andreas.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2012)

The Ballad of Gay Tony.  Never thought interrogating someone at a country club would be so entertaining.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 8, 2012)

Physics homework.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 9, 2012)

Just finished Dragon Age 2. Thank god that's over.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2012)

Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 9, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Skyrim currently. In preparation for Dawnguard, I am starting a new character which is a vampire Khajiit. And this is what a vampire Khajiit looks like:



Vampire Argonians look better:







My main character has been a Vampire Argonian since I got the game (well, not the Vampire part, but you get the idea), so I guess i'm quite lucky that Dawnguard centres around Vampires.


----------



## Namba (Jun 9, 2012)

Playing through Tony Hawk's Pro Skaters 1 & 2 in preparation for the upcoming HD release.


----------



## Xeno (Jun 9, 2012)

Currently blowing up zombies with a shotgun in borderlands.


----------



## veeno (Jun 9, 2012)

When they cry.Its a great fucking game.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadly Premonition.

35 dollars for four cups of coffee out of a vending machine. What a world.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 11, 2012)

Minecraft: Xbox Edition

Cleared my first cavern. Shitload of coal and iron, even found some diamonds through blind digging. No magma, though.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 16, 2012)

Replaying Lost: Via Domus for some reason.

edit: So Ubisoft made this game a while back. I'd bet money that if this game came out now it would have some sort of platforming/parkour/rock climbing parts in it.


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Jun 16, 2012)

Always playing SSF4: AE. Dudley is boss. Recently bought a fightstick just so I can play competitively.
On occasion I play TF2. Seldom competitively, though.
Sometimes I play Minecraft. But as of the last few updates, my laptop can't handle it very well, and tends to very easily shit the bed due to memory mismanagement of the game itself, or overheating of the processor.

Currently playing LIMBO via Steam. Some of these puzzles make me feel like an idiot when I finally get them. This game involves so much facepalming.
Also currently playing through Legend of Dragoon again via emulator. I can never get enough of that game. I'm in the town of Lohan right now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm playing "OMG this fursuit is cute OMG this fursuit is cuter OMG that has got to be the cutest fursuit wait OMG this one is even cuter"

I am being such a kid, looking everywhere and smiling like an idiot :V


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 16, 2012)

Halo reach ghostbusters with Lucas,jace,Logan, and darkknight


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just beat Crysis 2, not sure what game I'll move onto next.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 17, 2012)

Quake II.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 17, 2012)

Making a sky fortress in Minecraft.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2012)

I built a disco nightclub in Terraria with flashing flights and changing music tracks.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

Soul Calibur 3 (Ps2)
Road Rash 3D (PsX)
Ninja Gaiden Sigma. (Ps3)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 18, 2012)

Chess with TangoD
I will lose


----------



## SuperBronyZ (Jun 19, 2012)

Starcraft 2 all the way. Win or lose, it depends on my luck.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 19, 2012)

skyrim


----------



## kman (Jun 19, 2012)

The Prince of Persia Trilogy, that's been "re-mastered" in HD for PS3

The textures are improved, but that's it, so far it's still 'blocky' and still has many bugs from the originals, such as sound-drops and all

It was cheap and was I was curious to see another prince's 'aspect', thought "maybe I can find some inspiration for my char" or something

Haven't played in a week though, been busy


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2012)

Dead Island. Because zombies won't kill themselves.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 20, 2012)

Metroid Prime 3 Corruption (Wii)
Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2012)

Paint tool sai,
because fuck you,
that's why.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 20, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Minecraft: Xbox Edition
> 
> Cleared my first cavern. Shitload of coal and iron, even found some diamonds through blind digging. No magma, though.



I wish I had enough points to get that.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 20, 2012)

Counter Strike 1.6

I only ever play it when I've completely run out of options. It's a good game, really. I just want it to last for me. I have a very short attention span, and get bored of things easily.


----------



## Torn_from_sanity (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm playing kingdoms of amalur reckoning it's a pretty fun game right now I'm just trying to max my level and get all of the unique weapons and armor


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been playing too much APB


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 21, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma, Bullet Witch, and Bayonetta.

Dragon's Dogma
>Wake up in home of people taking care of you
>Immediately begin breaking their shit and stealing everything in sight

Also playing as a elf eared loli fighter because I can.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2012)

Got a hold of Dangun Feveron...never heard of it? I hate being different. T-T



Kaamos said:


> Dragon's Dogma, Bullet Witch, and Bayonetta.



How is Dragon's Dogma? I had my eye on it for a bit, but I don't like too many RPG's. Heard you can be a Strider like Hiryu. And you're a rather smart person playing Bayonetta.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 21, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> How is Dragon's Dogma? I had my eye on it for a bit, but I don't like too many RPG's. Heard you can be a Strider like Hiryu. And you're a rather smart person playing Bayonetta.



Just started playing it, but so far it's pretty cool.

There's a demo on the xbox live market (and probably PSN too) if you want to try it.


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bout to go play some Gears of War 3. Time to dominate some grubs!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Just started playing it, but so far it's pretty cool.
> 
> There's a demo on the xbox live market (and probably PSN too) if you want to try it.



Guess I should dust off the old Box, then. Haven't played it since I got Steam two months ago. Kept freezing when I played Skullgirls last I remember. I hope it's good. Would like to renew some faith in Capcom.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 21, 2012)

Dead space 2. Those exploding babies r awesome.  :3


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 22, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Guess I should dust off the old Box, then. Haven't played it since I got Steam two months ago. Kept freezing when I played Skullgirls last I remember. I hope it's good. Would like to renew some faith in Capcom.



It's a fairly standard RPG so far. I really like it, but if RPGs aren't your thing I doubt it would restore your faith in capcom. And if you're hoping for a deep story I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## Anubite (Jun 22, 2012)

APBin it up with coffeecup earlier today, pm one of us if you want to join up, its free!


----------



## TeknikEnzo (Jun 22, 2012)

Diablo 3.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

New Vegas mostly. Sniping to pass the spare time I get occasionally.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2012)

I just stepped back into some VB programming last week.  Couldn't find my VB6 install disc, so now I have to rewrite thousands of lines of code to VB.Net standards.  Argh.  But the basic rewriting is mostly done, now it's up to polishing.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

Dead Rising 2


----------



## badlands (Jun 23, 2012)

BF3, i love those mobile AAs


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 23, 2012)

Battleon.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2012)

Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl, with a tweaked version of the OGSE mod (to tone down the ridiculous turrets, amongst other things). Adds some neat new touches, but it does seem a tad crash-happy. Mostly I'm enjoying the fact that there's a lot more randomisation going on, and I can't just charge through knowing where things will be. "Okay so once I get down here there's a thing on the le- hang on, what's that? Who killed that g-SHIT SHIT SHOOT IT SHOOT IT".

Also Skyrim, KF, and CS:S.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 23, 2012)

Sims 2.

Might go and try to play through my modded Mass Effect 3 file, just because I never finished it, and the ending DLC is coming out on the 26th and I'm curious.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 23, 2012)

Infamous 2


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> It's a fairly standard RPG so far. I really like it, but if RPGs aren't your thing I doubt it would restore your faith in capcom. And if you're hoping for a deep story I wouldn't expect much.



I skip cutscenes in RPG's that allow it anyway. I couldn't give less of a fuck about story if you threatened to go through my web history. XD
But, I do like third person action. I think it's still worth a shot. And by that I mean when I get it on something else to play the demo on because after a good 7 years, my Xbox finally red ringed on me. :<
No more DoDonPachi. Shit, consoles suck now...


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I skip cutscenes in RPG's that allow it anyway. I couldn't give less of a fuck about story if you threatened to go through my web history. XD
> But, I do like third person action. I think it's still worth a shot. And by that I mean when I get it on something else to play the demo on because after a good 7 years, my Xbox finally red ringed on me. :<
> No more DoDonPachi. Shit, consoles suck now...



Oh that sucks. You should try to get it fixed through the support website. Mine crapped out a few years after I got it (long after the warranty expired), and I just filled out this form and sent it to them and they fixed it for free and gave me a three month card for Xbox Live. My friend got a copy of RE5 when he sent his in to be fixed, they didn't charge him for the game or fixing his console. Granted, that's how it was a few years ago, who knows of they've changed policy on it or not.

Dragon's Dogma is fucking great by the way, there are a few nitpicks here and there but they don't ruin my overall enjoyment of the game. There's a _lot _of walking in it though. Only one way to fast travel, and the item you use to do it seems kind of rare.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Oh that sucks. You should try to get it fixed through the support website. Mine crapped out a few years after I got it (long after the warranty expired), and I just filled out this form and sent it to them and they fixed it for free and gave me a three month card for Xbox Live. My friend got a copy of RE5 when he sent his in to be fixed, they didn't charge him for the game or fixing his console. Granted, that's how it was a few years ago, who knows of they've changed policy on it or not.
> 
> Dragon's Dogma is fucking great by the way, there are a few nitpicks here and there but they don't ruin my overall enjoyment of the game. There's a _lot _of walking in it though. Only one way to fast travel, and the item you use to do it seems kind of rare.



Yeah, I have to get another. I fucking love my arcade shooters. Q^Q
And trust me, I love walking in big games as long as it serves a purpose usually and different things happen. I didn't fast travel in Skyrim until I found all the cities (my friends would travel to the closest dungeon or whatever before they realized there were carriages). And I'm one of the few people who'll tell you backtracking in Metroid Prime was enjoyable.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 24, 2012)

I defeated The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for the millionth time, and I have just gotten started on Master Quest.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 24, 2012)

*PC*

_Deus Ex: Human Revolution_ - Currently doing the Cloaks & Daggers mission.
_Deus Ex: Human Revolution - The Missing Link_ - Have to (spoiler) either rescue the whistleblower or the prisoners.

*PS3*

_Final Fantasy XIII-2_ - Doing some optional stuff before I fight the final boss.


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 24, 2012)

A while ago I decided to get into the Portal series, so I went out and bought the Orange Box. Once I beat Portal, I got bored and decided to play Half-Life 2. Right now I'm stuck on that. Not really sure how I fell about that game at the moment. It's kinda meh at the moment.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 24, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings Online.  I just dunno what to do till I get my new video card @_@


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2012)

elhippiedude23615 said:


> A while ago I decided to get into the Portal series, so I went out and bought the Orange Box. Once I beat Portal, I got bored and decided to play Half-Life 2. Right now I'm stuck on that. Not really sure how I fell about that game at the moment. It's kinda meh at the moment.



That's surprising to hear. I haven't played it much myself, but most of my friends who've played it essentially tell me it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 25, 2012)

That's one of the best games ever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 25, 2012)

Just pulled an all-nighter of APB.


----------



## Bark (Jun 25, 2012)

Get to beta test for Skyrim's Dawnguard. Hooray saving $20.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

World at War.

Meh.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 25, 2012)

Good ol' star wars battlefront 2


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm bouncing! =D My friend hates me for it but I have so many worth playing...
GBA: MegaMan Battle Network 3: Blue
DS: Pokemon Conquest
3DS: Mario Kart 7
Vita: ClaDunx2 & Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together
PS3: Borderlands & Skyrim
360: Eternal Sonata


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2012)

Someone gave me a copy of _The Orange Box_, so I'm playing _Half-Life 2_ for PC right now.  Currently on Water Hazzard. Trying to figure out how to reach a ramp on the airboat.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 26, 2012)

Decided to download The Sims 3 off the seven seas out of boredom.


----------



## Namba (Jun 26, 2012)

Shadow of the Collossus :3


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Shadow of the Collusus :3



How is that? I've never gotten to play it, aside from a demo from before it came out.


----------



## Namba (Jun 26, 2012)

Lukar said:


> How is that? I've never gotten to play it, aside from a demo from before it came out.


It's a beautiful game. I have it for ps2 but if you've never played it, get the remastered ps3 version. It's just... Play it. Trust me, you'll love it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2012)

Quake II.

It's so much fun when you disable the crosshair and limit yourself to two weapons at a time, plus the blaster.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 26, 2012)

The Sims 3 is fucking boring, Bustin' Out is still the only good The Sims game.

Gonna try Spellforce or D&D Online tomorrow.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2012)

99 Rooms.

I mean... I guess that really isn't a _game_.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 27, 2012)

Spellforce has potential, but it's the gameplay is terrible, the voice acting is a torture to the ears and the game is overall a piece of shit.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 30, 2012)

Just beat Dragon's Dogma, holy shit man, that final boss fight has to be one of the best I've fought in a long long time! It was just _amazing_. I swear, it felt like this the whole time.

Sucks though, 



Spoiler: minor spoiler I guess



I got stuck with stupid Madeline as my lover instead of the witch girl Selene I wanted. :c I did too many quests for her apparently even though I got Selene to fall in love with me first.  At least it wasn't that stupid Duchess, oh man that would have ruined my day.



Going to keep playing for a while, then jump into Bayonetta.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 30, 2012)

Saints Row 3. Blow shit up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 30, 2012)

24/7 APB.
Has to the one game I've played 100h without playing other games inbetween


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2012)

Mindlessly playing Quake II on the 360 just so I can get the achievements.

I've lost count of how many times I've beaten this game altogether.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 30, 2012)

TF2
Quantum Conundrum
BF3
Skyrim


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 2, 2012)

Doom 1 on Dosbox.  Sweet.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 2, 2012)

Halo 4, yeah mofos I preordered it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2012)

APB and some indie games


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

Quake II. Just downloaded a fuckhuge map collection off of tastyspleen, and I'm browsing through them.

Wait... hold on...







Where have I seen this before...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2012)

Skyrim. The latest horseback and werewolf updates got me hooked again. Dawnguard will make it all the more special when I buy it.


----------



## BagelCollector (Jul 2, 2012)

Trying to level up in Skyrim.
Still can't afford the new DLC :S

I'll probably replay Dead Space and Dead Space 2 soon in preparation for Dead Space 3


----------



## Neoi (Jul 3, 2012)

Right now im playing left 4 dead 2 on pc, I love modding shit and killing zombies! :grin:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 3, 2012)

Replaying the Devourer Saga on AdventureQuest.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 3, 2012)

TF2. Shits addictive...


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 3, 2012)

The RE6 demo.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2012)

Half Life.


----------



## kman (Jul 3, 2012)

DiRT3, feeding an itch from watching the X-games this past weekend


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 3, 2012)

Receiver. Oh my god the gun mechanics are soooo goood


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, Bayonetta's not even remotely as fun as I thought it would be. Back to Dragon's Dogma then.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Well, Bayonetta's not even remotely as fun as I thought it would be. Back to Dragon's Dogma then.



Eh, I liked Bayonetta, the over the topness of it was good and I liked the combat. Plus the opening cut scene is legendary with my friends and I. X3


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jul 4, 2012)

Downloaded a spawn control mod for Fallout New Vegas, going to get all of my companions together and lead them into a glorious battle against ghoul / super mutant army, maybe even a few behemoths...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2012)

Wolfenstein (2009)


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2012)

Quake Live. Behold my open-minded taste in vidya.

Finally created a music playlist to listen to while a-fraggin'. The same three songs played in the actual game were getting old.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2012)

Doom II.

*DOOMGUY: OH SHIT FINALLY I CLEARED OUT THIS FUCKING AMBUSH BETTER PICK UP A FEW MEDIKITS*
*HURR HURR DOOMGUY WAS SPOOKED BY A LOST SOUL*

WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK I WAS DONE NOBODY WAS LEFT I AM EARTH'S SAVIOR HOW COULD I GET KILLED BY ONE FUCKING LOST SOUL


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2012)

I just topped my high score in DoDonPachi 4 last night. a little over 42,000,000,000
About to play S4 League now. If anyone plays it, XoPachi is the name. You can add me. Might make a thread on it, if one doesn't exist.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 7, 2012)

A short while ago I was playing Batman: Arkham City trying to complete all side missions. Now I'm on Rock of Ages.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 7, 2012)

Currently playing through:
Batman: Arkham Asylum (PS3).. preping for Arkham City which i also got.
Wild Arms (PS1 Classic)
Wipeout HD (Training for Elite difficulty, beat Campaign Mode on Skilled recently).


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 7, 2012)

Playing: The Sims, Mirror's Edge, Clock Tower: The First Fear, Clock Tower, Little Big Planet 2 and Dead Rising 2 ^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2012)

Recently I've gotten into Blacklight retribution. It's pretty good


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Recently I've gotten into Blacklight retribution. It's pretty good



Is it choppy for you? Everyone I played said it was and I kinda noticed to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 7, 2012)

Killing Floor recently got more new shit, so I've been playing that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> APB and some indie games



Every time I hear APB I think of that old arcade game...

http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/50arcadecabinets/apb.gif


The article that image comes from is awesome, too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Is it choppy for you? Everyone I played said it was and I kinda noticed to.


I haven't noticed such a thing 
It's all smooth and in fact, the game is actually pretty damn good to be free. Hell I'd pay for that thing.


CrazyLee said:


> Every time I hear APB I think of that old arcade game...
> 
> http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/50arcadecabinets/apb.gif
> 
> ...


xD
Luckily APB isn't like that. Though a retro version would be something I'd play like mad


----------



## Makoraias (Jul 7, 2012)

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.  Haven't had time to really sit down and plow through it, but its magic system is good (when not setting your allies on fire, of course :S).


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2012)

Portal 2.

I had to take brief breaks to wipe that shit eating grin off my face whenever Wheatley spoke. I heard he had an awesome voice, but holy shit.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 8, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Portal 2.
> 
> I had to take brief breaks to wipe that shit eating grin off my face whenever Wheatley spoke. I heard he had an awesome voice, but holy shit.


Wheatley is just the top of the iceberg in the Portal 2 storyline.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally got Team Fortress 2 after literally days of downloading but it is soon becoming very addictive.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 8, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Finally got Team Fortress 2 after literally days of downloading but it is soon becoming very addictive.




That it does.

ALso!!!!!

*sings along*
And the little glass vial goes into the gun like battery.
And the zydrate gun goes somewhere against your anatomy
And when the gun goes off, it sparks and you're ready for surgery....


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 8, 2012)

At the moment I'm getting some Darksiders down. I really need to clear it out of my backlog, given I've had it since the day of release but never finished it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2012)

Everything... I lost my Gamecube memory card somehow. This is why I now regret being a "completionist". All my faves, years of data, 100%.....GONE!! Got a new memory card.
And now it begins:
All 120 sprites in Mario Sunshine
100% Metroid Prime
100% hyper mode Metroid Prime 2 (ugh...Spider Guardian again, TWICE)
100% Sonic Adventure DX 
100% Sonic Adventure 2 Yes, that means all A rank again.
100% Wind Waker 2nd quest
100% Twilight Princess 70 hours, lovely
Icing on the cake, F-Zero GX 100%. All five master mode cups completed. Every custom machine part except the Japan and AX arcade exclusives. Every character master mode ending. All 9 chapters very hard mode. Every secret machine. All staff ghosts defeated. All of it...all over again. Q^Q

Guess who might just get an action replay?


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 9, 2012)

I got Okami a few days ago (Wii) and began to play it. It's such a stunning game, even if the fights with Waka are a little hard.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 9, 2012)

Doom 3 on PC.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 9, 2012)

Halo 4,  yeah, I preordered it. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 10, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Halo 4,  yeah, I preordered it. :3



Dude, after I read your signature, I actually turned around and saw my cat just standing in the corner staring at me intensively.

C'mere kitty >:'


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 10, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dude, after I read your signature, I actually turned around and saw my cat just standing in the corner staring at me intensively.
> 
> C'mere kitty >:'


But I'm a fox. :v


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 10, 2012)

Have not played any game in nearly 5-6ish months now since I played Fallout 3 to hell and back. Though, my room mate is bored with his copy of L.A. Noire, so I may end up playing that sooner or later.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 10, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Halo 4,  yeah, I preordered it. :3



That's coming out that soon?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 10, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> That's coming out that soon?



Yeah, its coming in November.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 10, 2012)

Fernin said:


> *sings along*
> And the little glass vial goes into the gun like battery.
> And the zydrate gun goes somewhere against your anatomy
> And when the gun goes off, it sparks and you're ready for surgery....



You have got to love his sexy voice ^^


----------



## Pike (Jul 10, 2012)

Alternating between playing Pokemon FireRed, Crusader Kings 2, and Endless Space.


----------



## Anubite (Jul 10, 2012)

Just beat Spec Ops:The Line, best game ive played in a while. Generic name with an incredible story. Stuff goes crazy and its not Generic. There are some glitches in it, but the story more then makes up for any small problems. Man that was a mind f**k.


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2012)

Friend lent me Skyrim. Man, I am the BEST gay Argonian mage. 

Eh, fuck it, think I'll start a new Archery game.


----------



## Bark (Jul 11, 2012)

Been playing SSBB with Jashwa. Working on finishing Ookami on the Ps2.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2012)

Got myself in a clan in Blacklight retribution


----------



## Milo (Jul 11, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Got myself in a clan in Blacklight retribution



that games runs at about 2 frames per second for me. I can run crysis 2, but THIS game? wtf


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2012)

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2012)

More Killing Floor.

I have _finally_ beat every map on HOE difficulty. I now have three achievements until I have 100% completion, which I can get at the next christmas event.

Feels good man.

I just hope that no more get introduced and aren't too hard D:


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> More Killing Floor.
> 
> I have _finally_ beat every map on HOE difficulty.


_Hoe_ difficulty doesn't sound so hard.
Sounds like something even a _hoe_ could play. ;V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 12, 2012)

Finally fixed my computer for good today (AKA installed my new video card 'cause the other one fried when I upgraded by processor, motherboard and ram), so I could finally try out Diablo III.

It's pretty cool, but I was expecting so much better.  It just lacks the lil' something the first two had that'd get you immersed into the game from the start, and I think I know what that something is that's lacking.

DIFFICULTY!

Seriously, the game is so fucking easy you can literally play it with no keyboard.  Just click, enemy dead in under a second, yay.  Repeat with the others now, enjoy your absolute lack of challenge and have fun just clicking your way through the game!

Also, you can't even customize your character anymore.  You can't manage your stats, you can barely manage your skills (you can't choose which one to level up, they ALL level up automatically.  Only thing you can do is actually decide which one to use, and even that isn't permanent).  Heck, even your mercenary can be customized more than you.

Ugh, I can already foresee Torchlight 2 will be better than this disappointment.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

Bully.

Forgot how fun this game was.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2012)

The Tiny Bang Story. It's an indie point and click puzzle game. I don't usually like this genre but it's a great game. It's beautifully drawn and the soundtrack is amazing. It does get slightly annoying just because it takes me so long to complete a level. And you can get hints if you need them so I don't have to ragequit like I usually would. Kind of disappointing that it's a 4:3 aspect ratio though.


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 14, 2012)

I <3 nuclear dawn


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 14, 2012)

Borderlands on PS3 send me a line if you give a fuck about joining.


----------



## Bark (Jul 15, 2012)

Conker: Live and Reloaded. Looved this game as a kid.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 15, 2012)

Just bought and started playing Unreal Gold for nostalgia's sake. Even now it's still impressive.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 15, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Bully.
> 
> Forgot how fun this game was.



All I remember from that game is mowing lawns and potato guns.



Unzipped Zebra said:


> Conker: Live and Reloaded. Looved this game as a kid.



I used to wreck with the sword dude class online. I miss it :x

Just finished playing Dear Esther myself. Pretty chilling game, the atmosphere and environment were absolutely amazing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

Serious Sam 3. Got it on sale today. Great fucking game! Reviewers had the dumbest complaints about it.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 16, 2012)

My friend and I have started playing Day Z.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 16, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line. 

Some of it's cool with the whole "Heart of Darkness" thing, but other times... ugh. It just tries too hard to be "morally ambiguous," to the point where it at times devolves into "kick this kitten to continue," and then spends the next hour calling you horrible for kicking the kitten. 

The protagonist, trying to rationalize his kitten-kicking, at one point says, "There was nothing good about what happened out there, but we were set up, and I think I know by who." 

See, even he knows that the writers were out to get him. :v


----------



## Fernin (Jul 16, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Spec Ops: The Line.
> 
> Some of it's cool with the whole "Heart of Darkness" thing, but other times... ugh. It just tries too hard to be "morally ambiguous," to the point where it at times devolves into "kick this kitten to continue," and then spends the next hour calling you horrible for kicking the kitten.
> 
> ...



He should have kicked the kitten harder if you ask me....


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 16, 2012)

Fernin said:


> He should have kicked the kitten harder if you ask me....



It would have been good if there were some reason he did it, either he actually didn't know or it was made clear that he had crossed the moral event horizon and was intentionally murdering people. 

At that point in the game though it just didn't work. 

"Hey look! A bunch of people standing around without weapons or armor! Some of them are small, and look like kids! Better fry them!" 
*boom*
"OOOHH NOOOOEESSSS!!! THEY WERE CIVILIANS!!! HOW COULD I POSSIBLY HAVE KNOWN???!?!?!??!"

I don't know, Mr. Protagonist. Maybe if you FUCKING LOOKED.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2012)

Quake 2.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been playing Portal 2, Sonic CD, Mirror's Edge, and Half-Life 2. I haven't played H-L2 in a few weeks, and I've beaten Mirror's Edge and Portal 2 before in the past, but they're all great games. In Sonic CD, I just beat Stardust Speedway, while in Portal 2, I just found GLaDOS in the old Aperture labs. In Half-Life 2, I just finished the part where you're maneuvering under the bridge.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Played just a bit of R&C: All 4 One.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got finished playing Starfox Adventures... (Furry Zelda)
Seriously, the game seemed fun when I was younger, but playing it again, I realized how extremely tedious everything was in that game, with little to no incentive to actually try to do anything extra. I bought nearly everything in the game's only store about halfway through the game. In addition, nearly every single NPC is either needy, ungrateful, unhelpful, or a mix of the first two.
Literally, your reward for returning an artifact that was stolen from some guy who went into a major depression that he couldn't get out of for years because of the absence of previously mentioned artifact was getting the honor of doing an incredibly annoying time trial where the game gives vague hints on where to go next and includes obscure means of proceeding forward. What's even worse is when you finally get to this evil general guy, you don't even battle him. He makes the same sounds as a random sharpclaw and doesn't even attack, and when you press A once, there's a short and unsatisfying cutscene where he dies and then you proceed to fight Andross, who seems to have been put in the game for absolutely no reason.
Ugggh.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

Halo : Reach on Legendary.  Honestly I preferred Halo 3 and Halo 3 ODST.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

Black Light Retribution now.  Having a gay old time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 17, 2012)

Playin' some borderlands. It's damn fun


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 17, 2012)

Lawts of Rayman: Origins.

I also had a crack at Deus Ex: Human Revolution. notbad.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 17, 2012)

More Skyrim. When I was doing stuff in Markarth, I came across a pompous Thalmor shitlicker and after listening to him talking about how superior elves are to men, he give me a job to find evidence of a Talos worshiper. I steal the guys amulet and instead of turning it in, I snipe the pointy-eared bastard. 

I learned that even though I didn't get a bounty, the nearby guards turn hostile as if they were a common bandit. Also killing the hostile guards in public counts as murder so I led them into a secluded area and slit their throats while they were face to face with me (I have 100 sneak), problem solved.

I had a pleasant surprise when the Thalmor issued a death warrant for me out in the field, always good to increase my Aldmer body count. Wish I could collect their ears and make trophies.


----------



## Namba (Jul 17, 2012)

God of War II... again.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Im kind of in gaming limbo, im waiting for Halo 4 to come out and i've just completed Assassincs Creed Revelations, dont know what to play in between.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Im kind of in gaming limbo, im waiting for Halo 4 to come out and i've just completed Assassincs Creed Revelations, dont know what to play in between.


Blacklight. 

I got started on it and a week later I haven't played anything else. It's great.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2012)

Audiosurf.

Seemed pretty boring until I decided to play with Igorrr - Nostril.

*Holy shit.*


----------



## veeno (Jul 18, 2012)

Day z.

its pretty fucking awesome


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2012)

Today, I *casually* played KoF '98

David's mad about it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 19, 2012)

Team Fortress 2, BlackLight Retribution and Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Today, I casually played KoF '98
> 
> David's mad about it.



According to the internet there must just not be any other emotions aside from "mad."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> According to the internet there must just not be any other emotions aside from "mad."


But you're mad all the time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But you're mad all the time.



I'm not mad.
Just disappointed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not mad.
> Just disappointed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 20, 2012)

Doom 2.

Ah, chainsaw. The great communicator.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2012)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2012)

_Pokemon Conquest_.  It plays kinda like a Pokemon version of _Final Fantasy Tactics_.

Already bested the neighboring kingdoms of Fire, Grass, and Water.  Fire kingdom battle was fairly straightforward (save for the lava tiles and falling meteors, which actually didn't hit any of my guys in the process but KO'ed one of theirs).  Grass kingdom battle was very interesting (grab three banners and you win, regardless of how many you defeat) but took awhile since I fell into a few trap squares along the way.  Water kingdom battle ... okay so I was 3 against 4, two Normals + one Grass against four Waters, and roughly equal HP totals between me and them, but Eevee and Jigglypuff (my starters) are tough little things and Carnivine's Vine Whip strikes 3 tiles wide (and when I chose to use it, I landed _two_ one-hit KO's in the same turn).


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 21, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> _Pokemon Conquest_.  It plays kinda like a Pokemon version of _Final Fantasy Tactics_.
> 
> Already bested the neighboring kingdoms of Fire, Grass, and Water.  Fire kingdom battle was fairly straightforward (save for the lava tiles and falling meteors, which actually didn't hit any of my guys in the process but KO'ed one of theirs).  Grass kingdom battle was very interesting (grab three banners and you win, regardless of how many you defeat) but took awhile since I fell into a few trap squares along the way.  Water kingdom battle ... okay so I was 3 against 4, two Normals + one Grass against four Waters, and roughly equal HP totals between me and them, but Eevee and Jigglypuff (my starters) are tough little things and Carnivine's Vine Whip strikes 3 tiles wide (and when I chose to use it, I landed _two_ one-hit KO's in the same turn).



I actually heard about this game before. I think it was co-developed by the same people who made Dynasty Warriors. (Or Samurai Warriors. I don't remember, I heard it from someone else.)
Sounds pretty cool though, to be honest. I wish I had a handheld console. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2012)

It is a codeveloped spinoff/crosover, yes (other half = Nobunaga's Ambition, apparently a Japan-side tactical RPG series) .

[ETA]

Conquered the Electric, Bug, and Fighting kingdoms by now.

Electric arena had a large patchwork of 1-tile wide paths and electric tiles (which only Electrics or Flying/Levitating Pokemon can cross) and switches that would zap the metallic floor tiles on the opposite quarter of the field.

Bug arena wasn't particularly trouble, just a few traps here and there and these balls you can attack to kick them around the field for damage.  Oh, and almost every opponent has Bug Bite, which steals whatever healing item you might have carried into battle with you.

The Fighting arena though . . . that was awesome.  Large room with a small 4x4 fight ring in the middle, accessible only through one-tile bridges on either side.  It's also a banner battle, but instead of just claiming all banners you have to also hold on to them for five continuous turns.  And if you get hit while on the edge of the arena you're knocked off and have to climb back around.

Anyway, the defending Warlord's team contained a Machop, two Timburr, one Pansage and his powerhouse, a Gurdurr.  All five weak to Flying attacks (so I bring in a Zubat and Rufflet), four of them pure Fighting (so I bring in a Chingling and Ralts, and keep my starters Eevee and Jigglypuff on the sidelines while I bring in Shinx and Dratini).

Zubat got KO in one shot by his Gurdurr (in spite of double resistance to Fighting, ouch), but Chingling and Ralts can hit from 3 squares away, and Dratini from two, so I easily knock his team out of the ring.  Then I realize that while half my team can just fly/levitate anywhere, but he has to spend 3 turns climbing back around.  So I choke off the entry bridge on that side, then start hitting him with Confusion and Dragon Range.  Rufflet didn't actually see much action - instead I sent him around the outskirts to scoop up loose items.



So that battle was really, really fun.  And to cap it off, the Shinx I brought in in place of my starter Eevee evoled into a Luxio after the battle.

But I'm almost maxed out on warriors ... I have a full 6 in each territory I hold.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2012)

What the shit, the thread died.

Lately, I've been playing Borderlands and Left 4 Dead 2 with friends, as well as a game or two of Civilization V each day to get achievements and get better and stuff.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 27, 2012)

I have Mother 3 to consider but add Earthbound, TLOZ Ocarina of Time alongside Majora's Mask

I'm not playing Majora until I play Ocarina


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 28, 2012)

I recently played Zatch Bell: Mamodo Battles. 
It's a really weird and unbalanced fighting game based off of a silly anime. 
It's kind of funny that the most broken character is one of the few without projectiles.
Also, hitboxes are weird because about half the cast is really short and the other half is tall.
There really aren't any extensive combos since you can break out of anything. You have more ways to defend than attack, really. 
The game also has a frustrating way of unlocking characters, as you have to buy cards. You buy them one at a time, and it's completely random which one you get. Since you have to get ALL of them, it's really easy to get duplicates near the end.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2012)

I was selected to test the LittleBigPlanet Karting BETA. Played a bit and the usual LBP reaction was meh.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 28, 2012)

Dragon Quest IX. I'd ask if anyone wanted to play multiplayer but DS games don't support my wifi's encryption while my 3DS does. Bullshit.


----------



## Anubite (Jul 28, 2012)

Me and Sarcastic Coffeecup are playing some DoW II Retribution and Men of War Assault squad, anyone is welcome to join.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2012)

GTA Vice City



Anubite said:


> Me and Sarcastic Coffeecup



Sarcastic Coffeecup and I.

Jesus fuck.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2012)

Max Payne 3, killing players left and right with my shotguns.  At this point I'm tempted to say "I'm surgical wit this bitch, Jake!" when I kill people with the shotguns.  :3


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2012)

Still playing Pokemon Conquest.  Let's see ... Illusio kingdom featured a banner battle in a field of floating islands and warp portals.  Easy enough to move around and grab banners, but shaking the warlord's Gallade off of that last banner was no easy task.  It took me 'til the end of the battle to realize just why I brought a Rufflet with me:  Flying is one of Gallade's two weaknesses (the other being Ghost), and I get to recruit the warlord right away.

Cragspur castle battle ... went in with a Luxio, Dratini, Gallade, Dewott, and Servine.  Split up the team three ways, correctly anticipated that the round boulders roll downhill when struck (the only one of my guys to get hit was Sandile, who has resistance to rock anyway).

Viperia castle battle ... another banner battle, but with a ninja theme and pools of poison everywhere.  Enemy Arbok claimed one of the banners right off, by then most of my team claims the second banner just east of it, while Gallade is slowly exploring on the other side (completely unnoticed) to get the banner over there.  Had a really tough time, suffered 3 KO's on my side, but nobody on the enemy team did anything about Gallade creeping up on that Arbok and taking it out in two turns, then grabbing the final banner for the win.  Epic win indeed.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Team Fortress 2 and Skyrim.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2012)

Mirror's Edge and sucking at it


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2012)

Going back to play stuff in a while after I say buh bye to my job and hello to college. Probably some Assassin's Creed Revelations Multiplayer 





greg-the-fox said:


> Mirror's Edge and sucking at it





Spoiler: this game



More like 1000 Ways To Die
-Missed jump
- shot at while swinging and combination of falling
- take on the SWAT


Spoiler: more into the game



I got hit by a train once


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2012)

Just beat Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Spoiler: this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Headbutted to death with a catcher's mask
Kicked to death by ninjas
Tased
Electrocuted by fence
Torn apart by barbed wire
Beaten with shotgun
Thrown off a building

Hey, at least you can't be impaled or disemboweled


----------



## RedBat (Jul 29, 2012)

Just started Call of Duty: Black Ops. Started it because it came with my playstation 3, that I got like a year ago; and somehow I feel obligated. 

So far I am horrified, and very disappointed. Done playing, perhaps one day i will finish it....think Imma play through Bastion again


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2012)

That Dark kingdom battle in Pokemon Conquest ... ack.  Pretty straightforward, except that the leader's Zoroark hits pretty. damn. hard.  (So does my Darmanitan, though.)  Kingdom of Avia was almost a joke when you take in a team of 4+ Electric types.  Seriously, five Normal+Flying types on your side?  Get ready to feel the thunder.  Tried to take on the Ghost kingdom in battle ... oops.  A few early mistakes that really cost me (stay away from those ghost flames at all costs), and I really need to level-grind my Flying types.  I have a good mind to bring in a whole team of Rufflets and Staravias next time, since being part Normal means that only two of six Pokemon on the enemy side (Lampent with Flame Burst and Scolipede) can even scratch a Normal.  And/or get a few Pawniard for their double resistance to Ghost.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got a Japanese import called Eschatos. Kickass shooter. Who says Xbox has no good exclusives (even if it still sucks)?


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2012)

Been playing _The Darkness 2_. Man, this game is fucking fun. Just one of those kinds of games: straight up fun. Reminds me a bit of _Bulletstorm_ and _Shadows of the Damned_, which is a great combination. Voice acting is pretty good, and all the characters are fun stereotypical mobsters. Was a good $12.00 bargain.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been playing too much World of Tanks again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2012)

Got a European copy of Pandora's Tower! I think it's region locked, but my Wii's hacked so it bypasses that stupid profit killing shit. Game is fantastic. I haven't played a GOOD Wii exploration game since Xenoblade and before that, Metroid Prime. 
Couldn't care less about it's story though. Thank fuck I can just skip everything. But, that Elena girl... She's got it so bad. I honestly think what little story I've seen was made to spite vegetarians. I won't say why as people get butthurt over "spoilers". Great game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 31, 2012)

Killing Floor.  This game is damn addicting.  Damn damn addicting.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

On the bus playing GTA III


----------



## Vega (Aug 1, 2012)

Street Fighter x Tekken, playing with the DLC fighters.  c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2012)

Quake IV.

Wow. We're really mixing things up now, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## TheDiesel (Aug 2, 2012)

Thinking of firing up Fallout 3 again.

Otherwise, Whatever my YouTube buddy feels like recording.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Quake IV.
> 
> Wow. We're really mixing things up now, ladies and gentlemen.



That Stroggification.  What a ride.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Getting a perfection in Halo, while waiting till Nov 6


----------



## Caustic Fox (Aug 2, 2012)

Batman: Arkham City
Descent II (I will beat this game eventually... if that's even possible)


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Getting a perfection in Halo, while waiting till Nov 6



Haha what?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2012)

Great, everything in Nobunaga's own army is resistant to Electric.  Jolteon, looks like you'll have to take a back seat (even though your Volt Absorb does mean you're totally immune to Zekrom's Bolt Strike) and let Oichi's Dragonair do some damage with her Dragon Tail.  Oh yes, Lairon absolutely has to stick next to her so he can Bodyguard against enemy Dragon attacks.  And I should definitely bring in an Ice-type attacker to take out at least that Garchomp....

Valora kingdom battle went easily - large arena, but tight spaces making it easy to fight one-on-one.  Avoided the security cameras, learned how to toggle the gates, took a good team in ... not a struggle.  Spectra kingdom rematch went a lot better - avoided the temptation to take in a full team of six Normal+Flying types.  Avoided all the ghost flames this time (except one occasion which was so I could make a particular killshot), Staraptor's Brave Bird really hits hard, and it helped that one of the ghost flames knocked Mismagius asleep for several turns.  Won without too much struggle.  Nixtorm (ice) kingdom battle ... grr, reduced movement on snow if you're not Ice type (or Flying/Levitating), slippery ice (again, unless you're Ice type), Lapras's Ice Beam can hit from 3 squares away, but didn't have too much trouble here either.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2012)

Prototype 2


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Haha what?



I was playing Halo: Reach and got a Perfection (Win a match of Slayer with 15 kills and no deaths) and Im waiting till Nov 6 'cause its the release date of Halo 4


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2012)

Halo 3.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2012)

soul calibur 5, i forgot how fun it is and tira is to play. The oppenets on the ground is just the best thing for tira. If the roll they take a shit ton of damage from her 666B (foward,foward,foward for those who don't know number notations), if they block normally i can hit them low and knock them down with a low move that combos into 666B and puts them back in the exact same situation, if they block low i can hit with a launcher and combo them as they end up on the ground again. tira is very fun and can be mean, also she's adorably bipolar :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2012)

Duke Nukem.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Aug 3, 2012)

Im playing Watch my xbox download a trial game very slowly


----------



## veeno (Aug 3, 2012)

The legend of zelda a link to the past.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

Mega marathon. 6 Mega Man Classic games down since yesterday. Taking a break at Wily's in 7 now. Should have 8-10 beaten by Sunday. Gonna move on to X next week.



veeno said:


> The legend of zelda a link to the past.



AKA known as Legend of Masterpiece: Best Game In Franchise.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 3, 2012)

Darksiders. At times, it's tedious.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 3, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> AKA known as Legend of Masterpiece: Best Game In Franchise.



I'm glad that there's someone else that agrees with me and isn't constantly slobbering all over Ocarina of Time.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 4, 2012)

http://tonematrix.audiotool.com/_/0.fg0.h9s.nrg.hfu.gc9.vdt.fod.d8d.1v9t.1q49.1qfu.7bg.ps.0.0

A cool soundboard game where you click little blocks on and off to make music.


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas and Skyrim.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2012)

Beat survived the main story of Pokemon Conquest.  Grr, Dragnor castle battle went down to the wire (my Jolteon and Excadrill against his Zekrom, and apparently I forgot that Zekrom's Teravolt ability cancels Jolteon's Volt Absorb).  Then there's the final battle(s) in the Infinity Tower.  Legendary Pokemon Arceus challenges you to Link with him, man that requires some fast reflexes but I actually did it in one turn.  Then the true final battle ... damn, Dragon Pulse hits a straight line of 3 squares?  Good night Dragonair, there goes my healer ... again.  This went down to one-on-one.  Arceus's ability "Omnipotent" is rightly named (sure it doesn't make him invincible, but it's still the only reason I won)

Now for the extra stories that are unlocked.  It's nice to see the AI step up its game here with stronger attacks on your territories, though it does make a few tactical errors (sending 5 Pokemon of 6 from Greenleaf to conquer Ignis?  One guess what I'm invading next!).  I did have some fun in that Greenleaf Banner battle, my Shieldon versus their Ekans (steel is immune to poison HA!), and I was able to successfully defend Greenleaf the following turn with Shieldon plus a Rufflet and Machop.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> tira is very fun and can be mean, also she's adorably bipolar :3



I can see why Nightmare wanted her for his bitch.

Super Mario Galaxy and Red Steel 2.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

Finding skulls on Halo 3 with my brother because I haven't done that in ages and I started a fresh account.

Also saw that one Caboose easter egg. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2012)

soul calibur 5. i like how most lobbys have "anyone welcome" yet will kick you out if you win XP


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 5, 2012)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent...I will get through this.


----------



## CharlieRetriever (Aug 5, 2012)

Skyrim (haven't played that in awhile and am only at level 26) might actually look at what the main quest is xD
The Binding of Isaac, Rainbow Moon and just started Amnesia


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2012)

More Pokemon Conquest.

Mitsunari's Scizor makes his episode pretty easy, but at the same time makes Kiyomasa and Masanori's episodes much more difficult as Scizors only have one weakness (Fire) and the only place to get them is Ignis, which Mitsunari starts out controlling.  Plus Scizor hits pretty damn hard, and X-Scissor has a wide (and X-shaped) area of effect.  I defended Fontaine pretty well, though ... every time he closes a floodgate to cross the canals, I open it right back up (knocks his Pokemon back, they take minor water damage).  Won more than three battles solely by running out the clock (defender wins all ties), typically by trapping that Scizor on a 3x3 island surrounded by canals and with no switch access.

Anyway, in Oichi's episode (same as Ginchiyo and Ranmaru's episode: conquer the 7 central Ransei territories with nothing but female Warriors/Warlords at your disposal) I decide to challenge Ranmaru's team (in Chrysalia) right off the bat - no level grinding, no catching wild Pokemon or recruiting more Warriors first.  Just a no-frills two-on-two battle, my Dragonair and Cinccino versus his Dratini and Axew.

Except that Dratinis and Axews use Dragon Rage, and I realize a moment too late that my two Pokemon don't have enough HP to survive even one of those.  Oops?  Then again, Dragon Tail is supereffective against fellow Dragons (unlike Dragon Rage's fixed 40 damage), so it all comes down to who gets to attack first.  I station myself up behind an obstructing rock (improvised choke point) and wait for them to approach, and the moment they're within walking range I zip Dragonair over and whip them both with Dragon Tail.  Battle is decided in one single attack (you don't see that often in a tactical RPG), plus I get to recruit both of them afterwards.

Phew.  Next:  Taking my now-three Dragons to Violight.  Dragon Rage makes quick work of their Electrics, and I get to recruit the whole enemy team second time in a row.


----------



## Ames (Aug 5, 2012)

Final fantasy 6 romhack.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing at the moment but soon Dead Light, going to be (p)awesome


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

Still trucking in Pach-O's Quest for Gamecube Memory Recovery. I'm at chapter 6: Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. I beat it, now I have to get all A rank...again. Chapter 7 will be Wind Waker 100%. 

I'm doing that shit next week. -_-


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> going to be (p)awesome



*I WANT TO GRIND YOUR FACE UNDER MY HEEL.*


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

Pong on my dads vintage attari. (I'm not sure if I spelled attari right)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2012)

devil survivor two, just grinded a little since it's been so long since i last played it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 6, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Pong on my dads vintage attari. (I'm not sure if I spelled attari right)



Atari.  Just one letter off.

Return to Castle Wolfenstein.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I would be playing Return To Castle Wolfenstein if it didn't run like absolute shit on my computer.   My entire existence has been ruined.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Final fantasy 6 romhack.



Why would they want to romhack a classic?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 8, 2012)

PAYDAY: The Heist.  What a hard game.


----------



## Viridiana_Fox (Aug 8, 2012)

League of Legends 

New champion came out, so I'm eager to try her. xD


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2012)

GTA IV.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance. I beat the game two days after I got it, but am working on the other stuff now.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2012)

RuneScape then TF2 when I get tired of RuneScape


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 8, 2012)

Sengoku Rance and Rance Quest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O's Quest for Gamecube Memory Recovery Chapter 7: Wind Waker. 
I'm taking a break from Sonic. Hate getting all A's. inb4 school jokes.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I started up my PS3 again. Still want Soul Calibur 5 very badly, but I can wait.
If Ratchet & Clank: A Crack In Time and Skyrim aren't enough.... Back to Brawl... Again.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2012)

I've gone back to training in Pokemon White just for the hell of it.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've gone back to training in Pokemon White just for the hell of it.



Almost everyone I know has played PokÃ©mon except for me. 
I really need to play one of those games. >:l


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 9, 2012)

Got bored with Dragon Quest 9's endless postgame content, so I figured I'd play Borderlands all the way through before 2 comes out.


----------



## Percy (Aug 9, 2012)

I got BF3 on the PC just a few days ago, so I'm playing that now.

I'm sad that I didn't get the username "ShrodingersCat" though. :/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 10, 2012)

swordgirls, just testing out my pvp deck.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 10, 2012)

Percy said:


> I got BF3 on the PC just a few days ago, so I'm playing that now.
> 
> I'm sad that I didn't get the username "ShrodingersCat" though. :/


The Battlefields attract a lot of Big Bang Theory fans.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 10, 2012)

I am currently playing Gears of War 3, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Minecraft, and CastleMinerZ.


----------



## Demensa (Aug 10, 2012)

Dark Souls and Psychonauts. Both are fantastic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2012)

Rance 6: Collapse of Zeth


----------



## Campion1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Playing Skyrim again and doing quests I missed. Also been playing some Max payne 3, if rockstar would fix their stupid leaderboards


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 11, 2012)

Second Life. New, so no idea what im doing


----------



## Serrion (Aug 11, 2012)

Muscelymustache said:


> Second Life. New, so no idea what im doing


Me either.


----------



## Percy (Aug 11, 2012)

Serrion said:


> Me either.



Or me. Well, when I did try it. I don't even have it installed now.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 11, 2012)

I usually just lurk around Furry Abyss on SecondLife, I like the music plus it's calm. Back to staring at random objects.


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 11, 2012)

Serrion said:


> I usually just lurk around Furry Abyss on SecondLife, I like the music plus it's calm. Back to staring at random objects.



Haha I know what you mean about staring at random objects. I dont even know any places to hang out :/


----------



## Serrion (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know of anywhere lively to hang out, but I'll add you and we can hang out in the above mentioned spot if you'd like. I'm not that much more experienced than you at SL but I figure we can learn as we go. You know how to teleport right?


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 11, 2012)

kind of haha


----------



## Serrion (Aug 11, 2012)

Muscelymustache said:


> kind of haha


Tell ya what, add me on SL (or I'll add you tomorrow if you wish) and I'll try to help you through things. Right now my brain is about to shut down due to tiredness. I think I sent you a friend request earlier, there should be a notification in the upper right of your screen that looks like a speech bubble or something like that. Just send me a Private message on the site if you need anything.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2012)

Some more R&C All 4 One helping people find RYNO parts.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2012)

Terraria. Wow and I thought Minecraft could be tedious...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 12, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Terraria. Wow and I thought Minecraft could be tedious...



That game is so slow until you get a grappling hook and start killing bosses but then it's sweeeeet.
Especially if you've got buddies to play it with!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 12, 2012)

Super Mario Galaxy.  Just beat it for the first time today.  Fabulous.  Fucking fabulous game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Super Mario Galaxy.  Just beat it for the first time today.  Fabulous.  Fucking fabulous game.


U R Mr Gay.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 12, 2012)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow. And Haters be damned I dig it.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 13, 2012)

Right now, I'm playing SoulCalibur IV


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2012)

Still on Pokemon Conquest.  Lord Shingen, you can stop trying to invade Illusio any time now.  Yes, you nearly won that first time (the only reason he didn't was I was able to run out the clock, one more turn and he'd have wiped out my last defender), but since then I realized that your Rhydon (with Ground-type Drill Run) is literally and utterly helpless against Gyarados (with Water-type Aqua Tail), two of my Starlies evolved to Staravias, and everyone else just levelled up from all the massive experience points you're giving us.  The last time you tried we didn't even have to claim all banners, we just swept you off the field.

So a few turns later I counterattacked and wiped Shingen completely off the map (recruiting five of his six Warlords, including Shingen himself, in the process).  Now I can focus on the other guys.  I also secured Viperia, which means that Avia (which I have relatively unoccupied) is now completely secure, and there are only three territories left before I win this scenario.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Aug 13, 2012)

Currently going between Bioshock and Arkham City.


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

Tales of Graces and replaying Tales of Vesperia after seeing the movie.
 Afterwards I'm FINALLY gonna work on finishing Dead Space 1 & 2 in preparation for 3.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2012)

Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter

You know, I was expecting this to be a lot more fun. Like Painkiller. But it's so predictable and annoying :c


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter
> 
> You know, I was expecting this to be a lot more fun. Like Painkiller. But it's so predictable and annoying :c



Try the second one.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 14, 2012)

Still playing Borderlands and I just found out there's a Playthrough 3.

Edit: actually it's just playthrough 2 with everything at lvl48-51.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 14, 2012)

Soul Calibur 4, practicing Setsuka so that I can rage at my TV when I get 5 and Alpha Pattycakes' JF timing is different...


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I want to play "Dust: an Elysian Tail." Can't wait until tomorrow :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter
> 
> You know, I was expecting this to be a lot more fun. Like Painkiller. But it's so predictable and annoying :c



>1hp in the center of an empty room

JESUS FUCK HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU THINK I'M GOING TO FALL FOR THIS, CROTEAM?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

Recently beat:  

Hour of Victory (Xbox360)  Pretty lousy game but the last "boss" (some random nazi) is one of the most tedious boss battles I've ever experienced in a game.  It took over 500 bullets and 20 grenades to kill that guy.   12 minutes of killing off waves of constantly re-spawning enemies in a room that wasn't even the size of a kindergartern cafeteria while that random asshole was using his Nazi magic to teleport across the room.  Back and forth and back and forth...

Final Fantasy 13 (PS3)  Beat this game for the second time.  Felt I had to rebeat it because I skipped over all those shitty cutscenes and I missed the ending.  It's still the worst Final Fantasy game I've ever played and I feel silly for pressuring myself to give it another try.  I can be such a bastard to myself.   Besides some good music and pretty graphics I don't think I liked anything about it... and Barthandaulous or whatever his stupid name was shit.  Just shit.  He looked like a Bride on her wedding day in that stupid get up.  







This broad should have been the final villain.  At least she wasn't hilariously stupid looking.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 15, 2012)

So Muneshige's scenario in Pokemon Conquest is kinda like Hideyoshi's:  Conquer all 17 territories.  Except that the primary warlords (Hideyoshi, etc.) are out of the picture - it's all between the "junior" warlords instead.

A few early tactical blunders cost me the chance to recruit a few Warriors, but I did take Chrysalia and Illusio pretty easily (with small teams, even).  Few turns later a mostly Psychic team from Terrera invades.  I retreat my three defenders (Muneshige included) to Illusio without a fight (may as well deny them the exp. for defeating me).  Then a team from Aurora tries to invade Ignis, I'm worried that my four Mons there aren't strong enough ... except they totally are, Scraggy and Luxio held the battle on their own.  Next turn somebody tries invading again, with a two-mon team, but Onix and Sewaddle still handle it on their own.

Conquered Terrera in 3-4 turns - waited for the gust of wind to blow by, then made a wild dash for all three lifts (Muneshige's Typhoon ability, range boost across the whole team, really helped here).  Took all three flags the following turn.  Shortest castle battle ever, barely even traded attacks with the defending team (who I may or may not have been able to beat in a straight battle).  And the team that invaded Chrysalia also left Pugilis with only one Mon defending it - poor Igglybuff versus my Shinx, one on one in the ring.  Easy....


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 15, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Recently beat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, it's...! THE SUPER POPE!!!
RUN BEFORE HE OPENS HIS FACE!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

Playing 1944 and my history teachers *LIED*. We were very advanced during WWII! Capcom shows a more accurate portrayal of events! We did indeed have giant tanks that went over 200 mph, mowed down trees, and shot lasers, as well as fighter craft that summoned the power of lightning! What the Hell? Why are we missing out on the cool bits of history!? 
Suing...



Rheumatism said:


> This broad should have been the final villain.  At least she wasn't hilariously stupid looking.



That woman is...pretty sexy for an FF character. I actually like FF13. The only one ever. I never saw her, though. Maybe due to me skipping everything.


----------



## Rictus Goat (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm getting into playing Fable 3 for the first time- just finished up 2 and am totally in love with Reaver. I'm also working on finishing the final part of Darksiders so I can continue on to the sequel that's sitting next to me and TEASING ME BECAUSE I NEED TO FINISH 1 FIRST. :| Also working on Skyrim... but I'll probably still be on that game forever.

I should learn to play 1 at a time. :C


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 15, 2012)

Half Life: Source


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 15, 2012)

I really should go back and actually complete that game Warzone 2100.  I spent the last mission doing a lot of prep for the penultimate one.  You can never have enough Hellstorm or Ground Shaker howitzer fortifications....


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Oh my god, it's...! THE SUPER POPE!!!
> RUN BEFORE HE OPENS HIS FACE!








Oh no too late!


----------



## Falox (Aug 16, 2012)

Parasite Eve 1, 2 & 3. League Of Legends. Tera. Persona 3 & 4. Timesplitters 1 & 2.

I'm waiting for Resident Evil 6 and Guild Wars 2.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Klonoa: Empire of Dreams.. was doing the recording for the LP.


----------



## KittyCait (Aug 17, 2012)

I got a long list. =____=;
I'm playing Civ 5, Fallout New Vegas, LOZ: Skyward Sword, Super Mario 3D Land, The Binding of Isaac, and Halo Anniversary. 
Unfortunately, progress on this list has been slow thanks to jobs and school. ;~;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 17, 2012)

Playing Catherine. On night 5, running from Katherine. Ice hell not ftw.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Playing Catherine. On night 5, running from Katherine. Ice hell not ftw.



EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 18, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE. EDGE.


[Mindnumbing music in every cutscene and level] EDGE EDGE UNDO UNDO UNDO EDGE EDGE EDGE EDGE EDGE

On night 9, just giving up for now because fuck the music is just getting on my nerves.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

At the moment I am replaying _Halo 2_ on the Heroic difficulty. I hope, at some point, to complete all the _Halo_ games I own on Legendary. However, one does not simply jump from Normal to Legendary due to the fact that that would be a rather dramatic increase in difficulty, and that would leave the player extremely unprepared. It would be better, therefore, to proceed at a more gradual pace.

So far I have learned that Grunts can actually be quite dangerous if they surround you, the Flood seem kind of easy compared to the Covenant enemies (so far), and when fighting Elites, the energy sword is BLOODY USELESS.


----------



## Yago (Aug 18, 2012)

Falox said:


> Parasite Eve 1, 2 & 3. League Of Legends. Tera. Persona 3 & 4. Timesplitters 1 & 2.
> 
> I'm waiting for Resident Evil 6 and Guild Wars 2.



I play LoL. 

More importantly, though, I've played Parasite Eve 1 (Eh, I beat the first two bosses of Chrysler Building, but that's as far as I've done), but I've never played the second or third. Are they better, worse, etc.?

As for what I'm playing, LoL, getting back into WoW if it decides to stop crashing randomly, and I'm also sort of re-running through Oblivion. Since the Conduit Magic mod got fixed it's back to that fun, and a new mod this time around that syncs the in-game time to real time, which certainly helps immersion, but it isn't as overbearing and downright obnoxious as the real hunger, thirst, sleeping and bathing mods. I tried that once, unplayable.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd say Halo 2 is the hardest of all the Halos on Legendary.  
For me it goes: Hardest to Easiest: Halo 2 > Halo 1 > Halo Reach > Halo ODST > Halo 3

Recently beat : 

Medal of Honor Frontline
Legendary
Call of Duty World At War (PS2)
Resident Evil Remake (WII)

Now playing :

Darkwatch


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'd say Halo 2 is the hardest of all the Halos on Legendary.
> For me it goes: Hardest to Easiest: Halo 2 > Halo 1 > Halo Reach > Halo ODST > Halo 3



Hmm... maybe I'd be better off playing _Reach _on legendary next time.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 18, 2012)

They are much more generous with the amount of damage you can take in REACH.  Thanks to the return of the health bar.  But watch out for those Elites.  Compared to those pushover Brutes in Halo 3 they can wreck your shit very fast at close range.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> They are much more generous with the amount of damage you can take in REACH.  Thanks to the return of the health bar.  But watch out for those Elites.  Compared to those pushover Brutes in Halo 3 they can wreck your shit very fast at close range.



Can't be much worse than _Halo 2_, though. It took me about 10 minutes to kill the four Elites at the end of _Cairo Station_. On Heroic. But then again, that might have something to do with me refusing to switch the Shotgun with something that's useful at a long range. I value the damn thing too much.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 18, 2012)

Plasma Pistol.  The single greatest weapon in the Halo series.  No weapon is more overpowered than it.  But Halo 2 is the one exception to this rule.  The Plasma Pistol is now a one situation sort of weapon.  That would be shorting out the shields of the Elites, leaving them open for you to quickly switch to a UNSC weapon to finish them off.  It's damage is really scaled back compared to all the other Halos making it nearly worthless on any enemy.  Great agaisnt shields, lousy against flesh or armor.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Plasma Pistol.  The single greatest weapon in the Halo series.  No weapon is more overpowered than it.  But Halo 2 is the one exception to this rule.  The Plasma Pistol is now a one situation sort of weapon.  That would be shorting out the shields of the Elites, leaving them open for you to quickly switch to a UNSC weapon to finish them off.  It's damage is really scaled back compared to all the other Halos making it nearly worthless on any enemy.  Great agaisnt shields, lousy against flesh or armor.



Thanks, i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Aug 18, 2012)

Borderlands.
Prepping for the release of numba 2 <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

Got my hands on Muchi Muchi Pork.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 18, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> At the moment I am replaying _Halo 2_ on the Heroic difficulty. I hope, at some point, to complete all the _Halo_ games I own on Legendary. However, one does not simply jump from Normal to Legendary due to the fact that that would be a rather dramatic increase in difficulty, and that would leave the player extremely unprepared. It would be better, therefore, to proceed at a more gradual pace.



Then I must be wrong because I always start with legendary solo and then I pick normal lol


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 18, 2012)

Yago said:


> More importantly, though, I've played Parasite Eve 1 (Eh, I beat the first two bosses of Chrysler Building, but that's as far as I've done), but I've never played the second or third. Are they better, worse, etc.?



They're worse.
Related viewing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 18, 2012)

Dust: An Elysian Tail

It's preeedy


----------



## Campion1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Dust: An Elysian Tail
> 
> It's preeedy


Yeah, and its fun as hell. Playing on tough mode right now, shouldn't have started on normal


----------



## havik0666 (Aug 19, 2012)

played some good old Killer Instinct  got to love utra combo!!!


----------



## Almo (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been playing Papo & Yo. It's a puzzle platformer-ish game about a boy and a monster. The exhilerating beauty of the surreality was the high point of the beginning sections, and the way it tackles the theme of an abusive relationship was the best element of later elements of the game. I haven't finished it yet. It's on the PSN.

I am also playing Alundra and Pure Chess.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 20, 2012)

Playing some Terraria on Steam.

It's addicting i it's own little flat world way


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2012)

Playing Yoshihiro's scenario in Pokemon Conquest.  Egad, when the other warlords took notice, all their Mons suddenly jumped to 40% strength.  I lost Cragspur by one turn (seriously, if my last Mon standing could've survived that hit I would've won), nearly lost Avia ... twice.  Nobunaga's Gabite hits pretty hard, and Scyther's Fury Cutter is no laughing matter after a few turns increasing in power.  The first one I won solely because I realized that my Charmander can in fact outrun everyone else (4sq. movement range, versus Gabite and Scyther's 3) and I spent the remainder of the battle doing precisely that.  The second time I realized that that one isolated island in the corner of the map is all but inaccessible to anything but a Flying type with a 4-square movement range (i.e: the Starly/Rufflet/Zubat families) so I hid my Staraptor out on that island while everyone else went down fighting.  Got twelve beautiful turns of doing absolutely nothing while watching Dratini and Gabite frantically using the jump pads in fruitless attempts to approach me.  Bounce on, bounce off.  Over and over and over and over again.

Almost lost Pugilis, too, the last Mons standing were my Drilbur (Ground) and their Emolga (Electric/Flying).  At this point nobody could claim all banners, much less keep them for five turns, so the game called the battle with 5 turns to go.

Since then I've solidified all of western Ransei, and spent enough turns defending Avia to level-up my army quite a bit, I've not only taken Cragspur back but held onto it the following turn.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 20, 2012)

Just beat Crysis 2.  Possibly the easiest first person shooter made in the last 5 years.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 22, 2012)

Asura's Wrath and Borderlands: Game of the Year Edition on PS3.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 22, 2012)

Lego Star Wars : The Complete Saga for a bit.
Online _actually worked _and played with some people.
Kinda solved why my 99.3 % save file wasn't updating. Now it's 99.6 % (I had to complete Super Story and have another episode to do. Hopefully that will bump me up to 100 %.


----------



## Kherr (Aug 23, 2012)

As I stated in the steam username thread, Dead Island (PC) is the game I've been playing of late. Can't get enough of it. :3


----------



## Talisker (Aug 23, 2012)

Kherr said:


> As I stated in the steam username thread, Dead Island (PC) is the game I've been playing of late. Can't get enough of it. :3



For as much flak as that game seems to get, I thought it was great.  Really creepy, fun combat, and a beautiful setting.  

Me, I am playing Skyrim...210 hours of Skyrim, just cannot stop.


----------



## Allum (Aug 23, 2012)

I was playing AVP for 360 earlier


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 23, 2012)

Tribes Ascend with O-Pachi.  I think I only saw him like twice.


----------



## veeno (Aug 23, 2012)

Chrono trigger.

I forgot how good this game was.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesomenauts. A friend got it for me for my birthday but to be honest it's pretty shitty!


----------



## Milo (Aug 23, 2012)

counter strike: GO

I just don't get how these games take years to make when really, all you did was copy-paste maps from the other game, into this one and add a tiny bit of bloom.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 24, 2012)

Rhythm Thief & the Emperor's Treasure.  It's like a strange cross between a Professor Layton game, Rhythm Heaven and Space Channel 5.  I love it!


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 25, 2012)

Section 8: Prejudice and Saints Row the Third.

Prejudice is one of those games that you don't hear much about. Made by a small company, but one of the most original FPS games made in 2011 (even though it borrows from a bunch of other titles). 

Third is just beast. Beat the main story so now I'm working on all of the little side shit.


----------



## ADF (Aug 27, 2012)

Decided to give EVE another whirl. Someone up there must like me, because I came across a Arkonor asteroid in pretty much the lowest level storyline mission and in highsec.

Took forever to mine with my pee shooters though XD


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 27, 2012)

Just beat Dead Rising 1 on Xbox 360.  What a stupid storyline that had.  Loved the game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 27, 2012)

Dead Island for the 360. I also got a Steam account and started playing Team Fortress 2 as well.


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Star Wars Jedi Knight 2; it's kinda old, but so fun that it doesn't even matter how old it is.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, yesterday, I beat _Halo: Reach_ on Legendary. Rheumatism was right, the Plasma Pistol is _mandatory_ for beating any _Halo_ game on Legendary.

Well, maybe not for some people, but personally I didn't want to waste my time with "honourable" tactics. Honour in video games, pah!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been playing Ultimate Marvel VS Capcom 3 on PS3 and just learning some basic stuff before going on the advance stuff. I trying to find the right team for me so I made goal to play every character more then once. So far I like the game but it harder to find my grove compare to the other fighters I played in the past. 

I also when back and played Persona 3 FES to see if I still like the game. The game still looks and feels good but I not sure if I am going to play thought the main game, which is called The Journey and beat its epilogue The Answer. I never beat The Answer, so it going to be a challenge beating both.

The only game that I waiting for is the new Pokemon Black & White 2 because I wondering if Game Freak add anything new to this one.


----------



## Rakkaki- (Aug 28, 2012)

Battlefield BC2 and minecraft


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally got around to finishing Portal 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 28, 2012)

Super Smash Flash 2.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2012)

GUILD WARS 2
'tis so damn good


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

Team Fortress 2


awwwyeeee


----------



## Traven V (Aug 29, 2012)

Been working with emulators so: Silent Hill 4, Resident Evil 3, and Castlevania Curse of Darkness.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Well, yesterday, I beat _Halo: Reach_ on Legendary. Rheumatism was right, the Plasma Pistol is _mandatory_ for beating any _Halo_ game on Legendary.
> 
> Well, maybe not for some people, but personally I didn't want to waste my time with "honourable" tactics. Honour in video games, pah!


Which Halo do you plan to beat next?


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 29, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Which Halo do you plan to beat next?



Probably _CE_, if _Halo 2_ is the hardest, like you told me. 

But the question is, shall I play the original version or _Anniversary_? It doesn't matter either way since _Anniversary_ is the exact same game, just with updated graphics (which is what a remake should be, really).


----------



## badlands (Aug 29, 2012)

back on BF3, hunting da noobs


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 31, 2012)

Beat Portal 2 I think two days ago and Red Faction Guerrilla today.  Good lord that difficulty curve spiked up very quickly on that last level.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 31, 2012)

jojo's bizzarre adventure. weiredest fucking fighting game i have ever played....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 1, 2012)

Ratchet and Clank Collection - Ratchet and Clank


----------



## Laggos (Sep 1, 2012)

Replaying Okami for Wii


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

Played one clan arena match on Quake Live yesterday. Yeah, that's it. Guess I wasn't in the mood.

It's kind of sad. Clan arena is a really fun game type, but its community fucking sucks. CA is always full of casuals, and duel is always full of tourneyfags.

I think my favorite is instaCTF. It's nice playing on unranked matches because you don't have to worry about those fucking stats. Just a nice quick shitfest between bros without faggots whining about hacking and shit like that.

Yes. In case this all flew over your head, I'm saying I fucking suck at Quake Live and resort to playing on one-hit-kill servers so I can feel better about myself when I get my ass handed to me.



KigRatel said:


> Probably _CE_, if _Halo 2_ is the hardest, like you told me.



Holy shit. I just realized I haven't beaten _any_ Halo game.

Gotta remember to ask my little brother if he wants to help me beat Halo 3 on legendary. There is no greater pleasure in gaming than playing co-op with your brother. Doesn't even matter what game. One of the few things that still make me happy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2012)

Saliva said:


> There is no greater pleasure in gaming than playing co-op with your brother. Doesn't even matter what game. One of the few things that still make me happy.



Contra... 
The be all end all of co-op. It builds a sturdy relationship with your fellow man friend! O^Q


----------



## Percy (Sep 1, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Contra...
> The be all end all of co-op. It builds a sturdy relationship with your fellow man friend! O^Q


Up up down down left right left right B A Start.

Good times were had with Contra.


----------



## Contrast (Sep 1, 2012)

I started a new game of Skyrim yesterday with a mage. Leveling up your restoration by standing there desperately trying to hold back the firebreath from a dragon with a lesser ward at level 3 on Master difficulty is not such a good idea. X_X


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't believe Im playing MW3 as much as I don't like it, but 50% of my friends only play that game, and it's boring to play alone, so....

Also, just beat Dust: an Elysian Tail 117% in Hardcore. I hope Dean finishes the movie soon.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 1, 2012)

Prototype 2


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 1, 2012)

The Binding of Isaac, Wrath of the Lamb. I have 22hours logged in this game and I've still not beaten it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> jojo's bizzarre adventure. weiredest fucking fighting game i have ever played....


HD version?


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2012)

Rage.  It's okay, I guess.  meh


----------



## Zydala (Sep 2, 2012)

Playing "Tokimeki Final Fantasy: Suzaku Magic Institution Peristylium: Oh no! I'm in Love With the Crystal's Divine Guardian."

[video=youtube;Q_14h5ANAro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Q_14h5ANAro[/video]




jk I'm playing Bastion


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2012)

Casualizedgarbagecraft.

Remember when this game was for elitist neckbeards instead of whiny children and Redditors?

I cringe whenever I mine a coal block an out pops LAWL EXPERIUNS POIMTS! XDDXDXDXDCDXXXDDDFUCK

Is there a mod that gets rid of XP altogether? Fuck enchanting. Never liked that shit anyway. I want a mining sandbox, not a magical fucking elves and unicorns RPG.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 2, 2012)

Just started my runthrough of Bioshock on Survivor difficulty.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 2, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> HD version?


yep don't have the older consoles it was for and even if i did my fight stick wouldn't work on them.


----------



## Laggos (Sep 2, 2012)

Just beat Okamiden, what a pain in the ass


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 3, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D.  It's pretty good...but that damn camera...why can't they fix that camera XD  During boss fights, it's too close!


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

Street Fighter 3 Third Strike.  That damn Gill.  That damnable man!  Gives me such a hard time.  I've rarely beat him with Hugo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Torchlight. Hey, what do you know? Me mentioning a game people actually know/care about. Rare.
TL>Diablo 3


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild Wars 2, obviously. C:


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

Just beat Ratchet and Clank : Tools of Destruction.  One of the first games I got for my PS3 and I never finished it.  Welp I can finally check that off my list.  Next I'll move onto either Metal Gear Solid 4 or Uncharted 2 : Among Thieves.  Not too sure which of them to play since I have fairly early careers in both already started.

I gotta start finishing games before I buy more.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2012)

Atom Zombie Smasher. Civilians in this game are too stupid and slow, it's just frustrating on any difficulty but casual. But then, it's just too easy.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2012)

Laggos said:


> Just beat Okamiden, what a pain in the ass



I got bored with that because it felt too similar to Okami and I've already beaten Okami twice. Felt more like a remake than a sequel :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 4, 2012)

Too much guild wars 2 for my own good


----------



## T-RevTheTyrano (Sep 4, 2012)

I cant wait until Borderlands 2 comes out, but until then i guess i can log some more hours in the land of Skyrim.....


----------



## Linxan (Sep 4, 2012)

Battlefield 3, Battlefield 3 and some more Battlefield 3. Minecraft too, I guess.


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 4, 2012)

Minecraft Xbox 360 edition.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

I am about to play the demo of _Analogue: A Hate Story._ brb

edit: meh


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 4, 2012)

Halo Reach untill 4 comes out.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2012)

I have got to stop playing Pokemon Conquest into all hours of midnight.  Sleep is more important.

(In other news, apparently I never took Gracia into battle after she ranked up, so I didn't get to keep her Gothitelle into another episode.)


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 5, 2012)

Street Fighter X Tekken.  Finally getting the idea in this game.

Saints Row 3.  Ridiculous.  Spent the first hour fighting off waves and waves of cops and that cyber punk gang.  Spent the next hour after that trying to escape them.   Drive away to another damn island and get my wanted meter down to one star and then one of them just happens to notice me and boom back up to 4.  They would literally not leave me alone.  D8<


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 5, 2012)

Playing some more Skyrim now with Dawnguard and Hearthfire installed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2012)

Sucking dick on Quake Live.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I still playing Ultimate Marvel VS Capcom 3 and looking for new challengers.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 6, 2012)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I still playing Ultimate Marvel VS Capcom 3 and looking for new challengers.


o i would like to play you but my internet is too shitty right now but it would be fun to play sometime :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 6, 2012)

Fable III and Ace Combat 5


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 6, 2012)

Crash Twinsanity


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 6, 2012)

Lost in Blue 2. Because having to feed this bitch every 5 seconds appeals to me.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn. I love this series so much... I'm amazed at how beautiful the in-battle effects are for an original DS game. If only the dialogue didn't go on and on and on and sound like a bunch of guys from Jersey Shore trying to prove whose sword is bigger, or something (and worse yet, change to be endearing at other points in the game! Consistency, people. Consistency!).

On an unrelated note...



			
				Fenrari said:
			
		

> Lost in Blue 2. Because having to feed this bitch every 5 seconds appeals to me.




Sir, you have just made my day. I thought I was the only one crazy enough to enjoy a game where survival on a deserted island is actually harder than it would be in real life.


----------



## MuzikBocks (Sep 7, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros. 2
Classic game with quite a few odd and quirky additions. The world collection has already reached past 50 BILLION coins.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 8, 2012)

Currently playing Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.

I really need to finish it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

Friend let me borrow Mushihimesama Futari.....again. I don't think I'm giving it back. I love it too damn much.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Friend let me borrow Mushihimesama Futari.....again. I don't think I'm giving it back. I love it too damn much.



Just wait until you get to the final boss. That boss wrote the book on bullet hell.

As for what I'm playing right now:

TF2 on Steam and Uncharted 2 on PS3


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 9, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Just wait until you get to the final boss. That boss wrote the book on bullet hell.



I know of whom you speak...


----------



## CharlieRetriever (Sep 9, 2012)

Screw Halo and Gears, Dust is the exclusive game that makes me consider buying a 360 even though I have a Wii (building up dust), PS3, DS, iPhone and a ok-ish laptop (can't run graphic heavy titles like Crysis). Honestly the biggest reason I don't have a 360 is I already don't have the time to play much on my PS3 and PC so what's the use of another system?


----------



## Campion1 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been replaying DX3 and decided to run through, complete stealth and non lethal with no augments to make up for the last time I shot everyone.


----------



## Percy (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm patiently waiting for Borderlands 2 to be released.

That will get played the shit out of.


----------



## Linxan (Sep 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> I'm patiently waiting for Borderlands 2 to be released.
> 
> That will get played the shit out of.



This, a thousand times this.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 9, 2012)

Muneshige, you really should be recruiting more Warriors to defend your lands ... (playing whats-his-name Kenshin's second-in-command's episode in Pokemon Conquest) ... you haven't taken notice that I've conquered and recruited all of western Ransei by now, and now that it's only you and me, I broke through your perimeter in Avia and had more than enough free Warriors left to drive you out of Valora, Nixtorm, Dragnor, _and_ Spectra all in the same month.

Really.  Excadrill won Valora all by himself (taking out your Shinx, Blitzle, and Onix, the first two only because Valora has narrow terrain), Staraptor took out your Chingling from Nixtorm, and Sandile shoveled you out of Dragnor.  Spectra you actually put up a fight, but now all you have left is Viperia ... and I think I'll just let you sit there while I wait to see if another swarm happens before I decide to take you out.  Gotta evolve more Mons....


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Just wait until you get to the final boss. That boss wrote the book on bullet hell.



I've beaten Larsa before. She's not that hard on Maniac. Ultra mode Larsa and Spiritual Larsa are the real tough ones.


----------



## badlands (Sep 9, 2012)

and I'm back on skyrim now Ive got hearthfire. 

though i will soon be back on BF3 when i get the armored kill DLC.


----------



## Linxan (Sep 9, 2012)

badlands said:


> and I'm back on skyrim now Ive got hearthfire.
> 
> though i will soon be back on BF3 when i get the armored kill DLC.



Wouldn't happen to be playing that BF3 on pc would you? I'm going to venture a guess and say no. But I'm allowed hope, right?
Oh, I've also been playing Half-life for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## badlands (Sep 9, 2012)

Linxan said:


> Wouldn't happen to be playing that BF3 on pc would you? I'm going to venture a guess and say no. But I'm allowed hope, right?
> Oh, I've also been playing Half-life for nostalgia's sake.



no im on XBL. the pc i use is so old it runs on coal so there's no way it could cope with BF3 in all its glory.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

badlands said:


> no im on XBL. the pc i use is so old it runs on coal so there's no way it could cope with BF3 in all its glory.



COAL!! lol

I'm gonna remember that one. Reminds me of my friend made fun of our other friend's computer saying it was wooden. Shit couldn't even run Trickster Online. XD


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2012)

Mainly it's been Skyrim and Minecraft for me. I really wish the steam game play counter would work more like the xfire one and let people know when you've played non-steam games too, without having to run a silly extra program like xfire.


----------



## SabreTheWolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Gears of War 2 Horde and Solo! Just reached level 6 finally without being killed so here goes again XP


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Sep 9, 2012)

Skyrim. Been sucked in more with Dawnguard and Hearthfire.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 10, 2012)

8 weeks 'till Halo 4 goddamit!

Anyways, I'm playing DMC: HD Collection and MW3.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm Playing Wii Music on the Wii, and Simcity on my Laptop


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Right now? Saints Row The Third, that platinum trophy will be mine!


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 10, 2012)

Super Mario Bros1 for NES.  Can only get to the 4th world.  Damn game is impossible!  D8<


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Super Mario Bros1 for NES.  Can only get to the 4th world.  Damn game is impossible!  D8<



You've never meet my dad then, He's the only person I know who can go through all the worlds without the skip tubesand beat it in like an hour or less.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 10, 2012)

Doing Crawmerax runs in Borderlands, possibly try Underdome again.


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Sep 10, 2012)

todays list of things? oh i'm cleaning my apartment and packing as i prepare to move but later on this evening i plan to relax with a nice solid hero stomping on DC universe online (pc version not ps3) i done killed my mouse buttons from playing it. or rather heavily damaged them. the right mouse button still works but its glitchy now on other games or programs. like artrage which i do all my art with. right click and hold to drag the canvas around while right click single hides the hud. but now every time i try to move the canvas the hud hides and re-appears constantly because my button is messed up. also second life. right click brings up the radial menu's for various interactions and most of the time the menu pops up and closes back out a split second later before i can make a choice as if the game isnt detecting me using the button properly.

now why would this be the case you may ask? because of the weapon combo system DC uses. rather than point and click and autofire like most games out there you have to actually aim and combo between right and left click and hold to attack. ingenius really and much more like an actual fighting game so i really like it. but right click is ranged attack and you do end up having to spam clicks to beat down the hordes of bad guys...or good guys..hehe as the case may be. my poor mouse...poor poor mouse i suspect it will be resting in peace soon but until then i shall keep on gaming with it and kicking hero butt. if anyone out there plays DC let me know. i'm always looking for more fuzzies to team up with. (the endgame content is hard...need more teams)


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 10, 2012)

MrSynndicated said:


> You've never meet my dad then, He's the only person I know who can go through all the worlds without the skip tubesand beat it in like an hour or less.



What I need is some extra lives.  It's a lot like Sonic 1 in that regard.  Very stingiant on the giving of extra lives and continues.  Not like every entry after 1 where you can beat the game with 30 lives and 7 continues on back up.


----------



## Ty1337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Currently playing Dynasty Warriors 7


----------



## Myrilla (Sep 10, 2012)

Pony Fantasy 6 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cij8PxKZpw


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2012)

Yu-Gi-Oh Falsebound Kingdom. I got it a long time ago but I never got too far in it. I'm glad though, because I think I can appreciate it more right now. I love the atmosphere, it reminds me of Fire Emblem. And the music is great, I love how it changes when it goes from night to day.


----------



## NeoLucario (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm playing a couple games right now- Minecraft and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time. Anyone ever played that? It's one of the saddest games ever- the only one to get me to cry. Just a little bit. Alright fine, a lot, okay? God, and I'm a supposedly heartless 14-year-old...


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 10, 2012)

Couldn't beat Super Mario 1 so I ended up playing through MegaMan 5 instead.  >8I


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> What I need is some extra lives.  It's a lot like Sonic 1 in that regard.  Very stingiant on the giving of extra lives and continues.  Not like every entry after 1 where you can beat the game with 30 lives and 7 continues on back up.



True, I think it's like every 100 coins just like sonic though you can find those hidden blocks with lives in them as well.

And currently playing Fallout 3, Destroying the Enclave!!!!!


----------



## michaelsloan (Sep 10, 2012)

was playing skyrim now playing bloodforge


----------



## Bountyhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

NFS carbon


----------



## michaelsloan (Sep 10, 2012)

just beat bloodforge now playing gta iv.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 12, 2012)

Gran Turismo 5.  Played it for about 6 to 7 hours today.  Love the game but these graphics are unacceptable!  I can't believe how many of the used cars in the game are actually lower poly models ripped right out of Gran Turismo 4.  Now there's a way to cut corners.


----------



## Linxan (Sep 12, 2012)

BF3, Armored Kill. I LOVE THE TANK KILLERS HHNNNNGGG.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 13, 2012)

Got to world 7-1 in Super Mario World before I met my end.  Best run I've had yet.  How damn long is this game?  I was hoping the fight against Bowser at the end of 6-4 was it.


----------



## Cami (Sep 13, 2012)

Currently Skyrim...I'm addicted again


----------



## Jasterk (Sep 13, 2012)

Currently dumping my time into Dota2 Guild wars 2 and dark souls, need more time.


----------



## Anton820 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tropico 4, Cause ruling a tropical island is amusing.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 13, 2012)

[h=3][FONT=arial, sans-serif]Test Drive: Eve of Destruction, one of my Favorite PS2 games! [/FONT][/h]


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 13, 2012)

Mystical Ninja for the GB.  Love the series, and this is one of the few I haven't played, so I thought I'd pick it up and give it a shot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2012)

Eschatos...on my fifth run of the game tonight. Beat it 4 times today. Can't put it down for some reason.


----------



## Oly (Sep 13, 2012)

Dark Soooooouls!

Still right near the beginning, in Undead Burg


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2012)

Just bought a new game on Steam on sale for the next hour and a half called Shatter. 
Ahem. Pardon me but, _fuck whatcha heard!!! _Shatter is hands down the best Break out clone I've ever and will ever play. IF you've got 3 dollahs, give it a shot. Good fun. :3


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

DC Universe Online, leveling up a new villain to pound them heroes with.

I'm also playing Payday: The Heist.


----------



## Percy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm currently downloading Black Mesa, will probably try playing that later.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 14, 2012)

Became obsessed with the Persona series. Playing P3: FES currently, floor 135 of Tarturus waiting for the next full moon boss. The goal is a 100% completion in new game plus. Then i plan to take on The Journey.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2012)

Oops, seems Muneshige decided to storm into Spectra while I was distracted trying to befriend some Misdrevaus.  Dismissed the whole lot of defenders (save for Kanbei) for that, I lost it _that_ badly.  But moved in my A-game and stormed it back the following turn.  Now I have an idea:  I'll leave Spectra sparsely defended (my Charizard and Dragonite can almost hold it all by themselves anyway) and dare Muneshige to try again.  More experience points than random battling.  If Spectra falls again, I shove him out of Viperia, then repeat the whole process with Dragnor.  Then I can wall him off in Dragnor while I continue searching for rare Mons.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 15, 2012)

Super Mario Brothers.  Got to World 7-4 this time.  That damn repeating maze stopped me dead in my tracks with my last life.  The timer was the bullet.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 15, 2012)

I just bought Little Big Planet 2. Imma be playing the crap outta that.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 15, 2012)

Why yes, I am a fruitcake, thanks for asking!~


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 15, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Super Mario Brothers.  Got to World 7-4 this time.  That damn repeating maze stopped me dead in my tracks with my last life.  The timer was the bullet.


Original NES incarnation?  The remakes make it too easy telling you whether you picked the right path or not.  In the good ol' days you had to just figure it out for yourself!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got done playing Paper Mario for the 64, only on the 1st chapter so far, probably going to start playing The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 15, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Original NES incarnation?



This game is impossible.  No one in the entire universe has beaten it.  Was doing the best I ever did when world 7-3 stopped me in my tracks.  The fucking flying fish level.  Why did they have to reuse it and add Koopas?  No, it's too much.  It's too much!


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 15, 2012)

Hilda Rayner said:


> Mystical Ninja for the GB.  Love the series, and this is one of the few I haven't played, so I thought I'd pick it up and give it a shot.



Didn't notice this before. I loved the one for the N64, even if it was following the adventure game trend of the day. Anything that managed to combine elements of both Super Mario 64 AND Ocarina of Time and have even some _small_ measure of success is a winner in my book.


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 15, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> Didn't notice this before. I loved the one for the N64, even if it was following the adventure game trend of the day. Anything that managed to combine elements of both Super Mario 64 AND Ocarina of Time and have even some _small_ measure of success is a winner in my book.



Mystical Ninja 64 was absolutely amazing and we need more games like that.  Sadly the GB one is rather different since the gameplay resembles the first Legend of Zelda and only gives you one life and a password system.  Wasn't bad for the $3 I paid for it on the eShop though.


----------



## Luca (Sep 15, 2012)

I never played a Devil may Cry game before so I picked up the HD collection. Not bad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2012)

Just beat Quake 4 on Corporal. Finally.

I had no idea why I was expecting The Makron to be any more challenging than he was in Quake 2. But, it was pretty fun destroying The Nexus with a fucking blaster.

I need to get this game for PC. I'm sure it's much better that way.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2012)

101 Reasons Not to Go to Hell


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Just beat Quake 4 on Corporal. Finally.
> 
> I had no idea why I was expecting The Makron to be any more challenging than he was in Quake 2. But, it was pretty fun destroying The Nexus with a fucking blaster.
> 
> I need to get this game for PC. I'm sure it's much better that way.



Those rushing Berserkers... They gave me the most trouble out of everyone on the hardest difficulty.  They can take a lot of punishment and they can somehow kill you in one swing.  Even with full body armor you are bound to lose at least 75% of your health along with losing all your armor.  Doesn't help that the damn guys sprint at you. 

The PC version is definitely better than the 360 version.  If you got a capable PC Quake 4 looks incredibly good.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 17, 2012)

Soul Calibur V

I have for about a few weeks now. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Those rushing Berserkers... They gave me the most trouble out of everyone on the hardest difficulty.  They can take a lot of punishment and they can somehow kill you in one swing.  Even with full body armor you are bound to lose at least 75% of your health along with losing all your armor.  Doesn't help that the damn guys sprint at you.



Yeah, I've always hated the berserkers. All you can really do is run backwards and fire as many shells into that fucker as you can.







Made this about a year ago.


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 18, 2012)

This may or may not sound terrible but I'm playing a lot of games at once depending on my mood.  List is as follows:
Dungeons and Dragons Online
EVE Online
Icewind Dale (Been spending a lot of time with this one)
Minecraft
Red Faction: Guerrilla

Here is my party for Icewind Dale at least.  I have an idea in my head as to their story and how some of them met up and got together to form up the party.  Portraits were extracted from NWN/SoU/HotU


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 18, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Yeah, I've always hated the berserkers. All you  can really do is run backwards and fire as many shells into that fucker  as you can.



Drop them as fast as possible.  Their path finding skills in Quake 2 usually made them easier targets because they'd occasionally stop to run to the side to readjust their trajectory.  But the Berserkers in Quake 4... Oh they don't fuck around.



CidCaldensfey said:


> This may or may not sound terrible but I'm playing a lot of games at once depending on my mood.



I know that feel bro.



CidCaldensfey said:


> Red Faction : Guerrilla



I love that game.


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 18, 2012)

I know, totally.  Red Faction: Guerrilla to me is one of those special gems.  It kind of gets stale, but the ability to destroy buildings and the chaos (quite really) which ensues keeps me coming back !!!!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 18, 2012)

Battlefield 3 (ongoing). The Armored Kill expansion is fun!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 18, 2012)

Started playing Megaman games, finished VII in a day.


----------



## Otto The Pup (Sep 20, 2012)

Kinda between MvM in TF2, and Black Mesa: Source


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 20, 2012)

The Resident Evil 6 demo.  

What a piece of shit.  The Chris bits looked really good but this is so boring.  It's just high octane violence every second.  Call of Duty audience indeed.  Wesker's boy segments were the exact same but at least they didn't look like they came right out of Resistance like the Chris stage.

  Leon's segment was great.  Specially loved the little bit where he and some girl were in a cop car and they were about to drive away but Leon wouldn't do that until she was properly buckled up, while the car was completely covered with the blood thirsty undead.  "Yeah I know I see them out there, but I am not driving this car until you buckle up!"


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 20, 2012)

Turok.

Murdering Dinosaurs is fun.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 21, 2012)

Alternating between Naughty Bear and Borderlands 2.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 21, 2012)

I played a bit of Happy Wheels till 2:30 in the morning today.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 21, 2012)

Metroid : Other M.  Oh dear god... I thought the cutscenes in Final Fantasy 13 were bad.  This might be the absolute fucking worst voice acting and writing I've ever heard in a game.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 21, 2012)

I got Tekken Tag Tournament 2 for my birthday and I'm playing the hell out of it!


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 21, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Metroid : Other M.  Oh dear god... I thought the cutscenes in Final Fantasy 13 were bad.  This might be the absolute fucking worst voice acting and writing I've ever heard in a game.



I agree with you on that. Other M is one of the weaker entries in the Metroid series. The gameplay itself is good, but a lot of other things, like the voice acting and dialogue, aren't the best. Corruption's voice acting is far better then Other M's. It certainly isn't my favorite Metroid game, but hopefully, they stay with what they learned with Corruption next time.


----------



## Wezen (Sep 21, 2012)

World of Warcraft. Preparing for the upcoming expansion.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 21, 2012)

Turok: Evolution.

I feel like Nostalgia atm.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 21, 2012)

Mollyrs said:


> Turok: Evolution.



Jealousy.  I never beat that game and I wish I had a copy.  What version do you have?


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 22, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Jealousy.  I never beat that game and I wish I had a copy.  What version do you have?



PS2


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2012)

Adventure Island 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> I agree with you on that. Other M is one of the weaker entries in the Metroid series. The gameplay itself is good, but a lot of other things, like the voice acting and dialogue, aren't the best. Corruption's voice acting is far better then Other M's. It certainly isn't my favorite Metroid game, but hopefully, they stay with what they learned with Corruption next time.



ONE of the weaker titles? That is the weakest title! >:O


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 22, 2012)

It's so hard to play in the first levels of BBS in Critical mode ;_;

You die very fast until level 5...


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 22, 2012)

FL Studio 10

Best game ever.


----------



## veeno (Sep 22, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3ds.

Its a good remake.


----------



## Tao (Sep 22, 2012)

Dying over and over again in Dark Souls but I love it!


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 22, 2012)

Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath HD


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

battlefield 3 then mw3


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 22, 2012)

Found a used copy of _Pokemon Sapphire_ today.  Downloaded a Jirachi off of that Pokemon Colosseum bonus preview disc onto it.  Then bred a few Torchic and a Mudkip for my Emerald game (the Mudkip in particular I'll be transferring forward to HG sometime).

No further interest in playing it (since I've completed Emerald by a long shot), but I am leaving the savegame in a pretty nice condition before I give the game away - player's team includes an Eevee (traded from my Emerald) and all three Hoenn starters (hatched from traded eggs), ready to challenge Roxanne in Rustboro for that first Gym badge.  Whomever decides to pick it up next ... I wonder if they'll notice.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 23, 2012)

Like 3 hours of R&C: All 4 One, nbd. :V


----------



## Percy (Sep 23, 2012)

Just finished playing a little bit of Saints Row 3, as it's free on Steam for the time being.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2012)

I downloaded the DLC "The Wrath of the Lamb" for "The Binding of Isaac." This game is so stressful.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Borderlands 2, just started


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 23, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2012)

I was tired of playing Battlefield 3, so I decided to play something slightly older, so I ended up playing Need for Speed Most Wanted for the Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Solaroo (Sep 23, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I downloaded the DLC "The Wrath of the Lamb" for "The Binding of Isaac." This game is so stressful.


Just re-roll until you get Dr. Fetus first item. Game suddenly becomes easiest thing ever.

I think the only thing I've played in the last month is Dota and Civilization. Everyone thinks it's LoL when I'm playing Dota but it isn't guys. It's its own thing and it doesn't have to compete with LoL all the time on account of having interests outside of being LoL.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2012)

Solaroo said:


> Just re-roll until you get Dr. Fetus first item. Game suddenly becomes easiest thing ever.



_that's cheating_


----------



## Solaroo (Sep 23, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> _that's cheating_


I consider it to be less like cheating and more like avoiding the inevitable spiral into masochism that results when you run into mom's bra _once a-fucking-gain_.

Cain is always an option too. Get rich, plug everything into slot machines, and ingest mountains of pills till you stomp like a steamroller.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 23, 2012)

Just finished the Mass Effect DLC and played around with Hearthfire on Skyrim.

Now playing Borderlands 2 and facepawed when I heard it make fun of Skyrim

"I used to be an vault hunter like you till I took a bullet to the knee"


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2012)

Still playing side stories in Pokemon Conquest ... now playing Masamune's episode.  I took a team of three Rufflets into Spectra and walked all over it - the opponents were a Misdrevaus, Drifloon, Gastly, two Venipede, and one Pineco.  That means supereffective Wing Attacks against half of their team _and_ complete immunity to the Ghosts.  In other words, I got to recruit everybody.

It was awesome.  Now if only Drifloon didn't have "Dodge", because that kept the battle going down to the very last turn.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 24, 2012)

Modern Warfare 2 on steam.  If anyone else has this I'd play it with ya.  Love those special op missions.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Playing Quake IV on Lieutenant.

Purty orange achievements. Much better than the ugly as fuck green achievements for Private.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2012)

Like assloads of other people, I'm playing Borderlands 2.

Shit's fun. I love the more subtle humour it manages to sneak in.

Even the obvious humour manages to be great at times.

My friend managed to find a talking shotgun.

Took us off-guard, that did.


----------



## Bread (Sep 24, 2012)

switching between Grim Fandango and Mother 2


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Phantasy Star Online 2. And it's everything I asked for. :3


----------



## veeno (Sep 24, 2012)

Just finished up Ocarina of time probably going to move on to majoras mask.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 25, 2012)

veeno said:


> Just finished up Ocarina of time probably going to move on to majoras mask.


I found the gameplay of Majora's Mask a lot more fun than Ocarina.



Gibby said:


> Like assloads of other people, I'm playing Borderlands 2.


Never heard of it.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 25, 2012)

Terraria right now :3
I should get the gamecube out and finish some of my older games ;w;


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Never heard of it.



It just came out a couple days ago. There was a decent shitstorm. I'm surprised you didn't notice it.


----------



## Riyeko (Sep 25, 2012)

World of Warcraft.

Soon as I get paid at midnight tonight, Mists of Pandaria.

Yep.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> It just came out a couple days ago. There was a decent shitstorm. I'm surprised you didn't notice it.


Notice what?


----------



## Wezen (Sep 25, 2012)

World of Warcraft for me as well. I was at the midnight release and have not slept since it went live. x.x


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 26, 2012)

Bread said:


> switching between Grim Fandango and Mother 2



Two very awesome games! I'm playing Minecraft (modded with technical mods, Mine Little Pony and a few other personal additions), occasionally switching off to play Cataclysm (Zombie post-apocalypse roguelike), my PS2 backlog and just got all the connections wired to play my Atari 2600 in the apartment, to join with the NES, 360 and PS2. Breakout and Pac-Man anyone?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2012)

I need someone to kill me as I am a horrible person.

I just bought Operation Raccoon City.

IT WAS ON SALE OKAY


----------



## Lisko (Sep 26, 2012)

I spent the last night playing System Shock 2. I don't think I've played the game in over ten years.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I need someone to kill me as I am a horrible person.
> 
> I just bought Operation Raccoon City.
> 
> IT WAS ON SALE OKAY


It's not that awful of a game.  It's not that good either.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Sep 27, 2012)

Only gaming I've done lately is playtest my own project. Last game I played was Skyrim.


----------



## Zoetrope (Sep 27, 2012)

Civ 4....

what? D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2012)

Quake 2: Evolved

Just when I thought I couldn't get immersed any further into the game...

[video=youtube;6Ul6sOqyxT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ul6sOqyxT8[/video]

Now if only we could get rid of the over-abundant ammo and make the AI's harder without adding artificial difficulty (i.e. Gunners lobbing grenades at you from two feet away at a constant rate. Fucking hard+.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 28, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> It's not that awful of a game.  It's not that good either.



As I used to be a RE nut I always wanted to at least try it. It seems moderately fun (only played first mission) but I'm waiting on someone else to get it so we can co-op through it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 28, 2012)

What system do you have it on?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

My sister got me Akai Katana Shin on the Xbox 360 for my birthday.

[video=youtube;BtWkcRCC3WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtWkcRCC3WM[/video]

Nothing's getting done this weekend. o-o


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 28, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> What system do you have it on?



I got it on PC

It unfortunately does have that GWFL crap and it's overall quite consolized, but it's not _that_ bad.

Why is it that Capcom are so shit with cross-platform games, anyway.


----------



## Talisker (Sep 28, 2012)

Playing the Hell outta Borderlands 2.  Plus trying to mix WoW in there a bit, and failing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I got it on PC
> 
> It unfortunately does have that GWFL crap and it's overall quite consolized, but it's not _that_ bad.
> 
> Why is it that Capcom are so shit with cross-platform games, anyway.



Because Crapcom is just shit period.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Final Doom.*

It's funny. This whole time I thought I just had Doom II. When I went to run the program this morning, a launcher came up asking me if I wanted to play Doom II,  The Ultimate Doom, or Final Doom. What a surprise.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 29, 2012)

The Binding of Isaac.  It's so addictive.
Also, I'm trying to finish up a NG+ run on Dark souls and finish the last dark world level of Super Meat Boy. I seem to like difficult games...


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 29, 2012)

Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon

Jesus it's a pretty game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2012)

Filling strogg ass with lead and plasma.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2012)

SRW D


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm currently working on my Akai Katana 1CC. As long as I focus on surviving rather than scoring, I can probably do it for this game in particular.


----------



## Six1012 (Sep 30, 2012)

The Castle Crashers port that recently made it to Steam, Trackmania 2, Minecraft and pokeMMO. Good times all around. :3 If you'd like to play any of these with this guy, toss me a PM - I'd be happy to have fun with ya!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2012)

Mollyrs said:


> Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon


That it is.  The flying-at-any-time part also means no more bottomless pits!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2012)

Doom II.

Then I remembered I had a pinball machine in my basement and played that for a good three minutes.


----------



## Percy (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been playing Black Mesa for a short period of time. I had no clue what I was doing.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, I got 3 months of PSN, probably going to get a year subscription in 3 months. Borderlands 1 and InFamous 2 were free so I'm playing both of those. Can't wait to see what this month's free game is...

nevermind, checked the forums. It's NFL Blitz this week/month...


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

Just beat Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City on the Ps3.  Actually hooked up with one other player on PSN, surprised anyone was playing it, and we ended up going through the entire game.  We even teamed up against the two AI players to save Leon and Claire.  A grand old time was had.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm finally going to try Fable 3 X3.


----------



## badlands (Oct 2, 2012)

back on skyrim again, i always end up back on skyrim


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2012)

Doom.

Episode three. Fuck year.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 2, 2012)

Guitar, very poorly, and very loudly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> Guitar, very poorly, and very loudly.



What?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 2, 2012)

Megaman Zero. The penalties for dying are astounding.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I failed at Super Mario Bros. 1 again.  Got my furthest yet at World 8-3.  Next try I game over'd at World 5-2.  

So I decided to try that New Super Mario Bros. Wii that came with my Wii.  Had it for months never bothered to try it, it comes in a little slip of paper like Wii Sports which I infinitely hate.  I want the box dammit.  

New Super Mario Bros. Wii is piss easy it turns out. Got to World 4 and I had 36 extra lives and dozens of items to use whenever I feel like on the game board... despite it's lack of difficulty it's still got some charm to it.  I thought I'd end up hating it but actually enjoying it so far.  The Penguin suit is my favorite of the new powerups.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2012)

Played and beat _Portal Runner_ over the weekend.  Story was a bit silly (it's an _Army Men_ spinoff), but the gameplay and levels were mildly entertaining.  Especially that large spherical room in the final level where you shut off the artificial gravity; suddenly your jumps are five times higher / longer / farther.  It also means you can't take damage (much less get killed) without falling at least five times as far.

Had a real problem with the camera, though - you can rotate the camera freely (and it stays in that position until changed) but your movement controls are always character-relative (like Tomb Raider).  Grr.


----------



## Mollyrs (Oct 4, 2012)

Still not over Littlebigplanet :/


----------



## -Ky- (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got Mario Kart 7, so I've been raging at the CPU all day.


----------



## veeno (Oct 5, 2012)

Final Fantasy 1.

(who would of fucking guessed?)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2012)

veeno said:


> Final Fantasy 1.
> 
> (who would of fucking guessed?)



Which edition?


----------



## veeno (Oct 5, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Which edition?


Gameboy advanced.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2012)

Doom II on the 360.

White men can't jump. Seriously, I'm stuck because I can't jump onto a one-foot-high platform.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally picked up my copy of Borderlands 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2012)

Excitebots. I swear, this is like...the best game on the Wii for me. I never get sick of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2012)

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 6, 2012)

Second Life... 
And maybe WoW later.

inb4flame'd


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 6, 2012)

Resident Evil: Revelations.  A lot better than I thought it would be for a handheld game.


----------



## Percy (Oct 6, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Well I failed at Super Mario Bros. 1 again.  Got my furthest yet at World 8-3.


Funny thing is that I was playing SMB 1 yesterday, on the NES, and got to 8-3.
I had about 7 lives, lost them all there. 8-3, I hate you so.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2012)

Percy said:


> Funny thing is that I was playing SMB 1 yesterday, on the NES, and got to 8-3.
> I had about 7 lives, lost them all there. 8-3, I hate you so.



I never realized how much trouble that game gave people.


----------



## Percy (Oct 6, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I never realized how much trouble that game gave people.


I'm not quite sure why I even struggled with it. 8-1 and 8-2 were simple enough, but 8-3 is a pain in the ass if you're small Mario. Though it really should be easier than I was making it out to be.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2012)

Percy said:


> ...but 8-3 is a pain in the ass if you're small Mario.


*nightmares of facing Hammer Bros without extra platforms for them to stand on*


----------



## Xcronic (Oct 6, 2012)

Day Z- Zombie mod for ArmA II, and if your playing with others, it becomes hard as SHIT


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 6, 2012)

Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## Traven V (Oct 7, 2012)

Borderlands 2, pretty good so far.


----------



## Solaroo (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been playing lots of Planetside 2 now that I have a rig that can handle it. The gunplay isn't that great but the cinematic feel to it is impeccable. If only I could figure out how to take a screenshot or capture a video; it really is amazing.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Doom II on the 360.
> 
> White men can't jump. Seriously, I'm stuck because I can't jump onto a one-foot-high platform.



No, but they can run at a pace resembling the land speed record.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 7, 2012)

Mount and blade Warbands


----------



## veeno (Oct 7, 2012)

Border lands 1 with my cousin.

Mordecia is the best fucking character.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 9, 2012)

Torchlight! The first not the 2nd.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2012)

Pokemon White 2  (_Shadow of PETA_)


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 10, 2012)

Right now, i'm re-playing _Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory_ for the twentieth-or-so time. I was surprised I didn't try and get 100% stealth ratings before so I tried it this time.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 10, 2012)

Recently beat:

FEAR: Extraction Point.  Excellent expansion. The new MiniGun and Laser Rifle are great fun to use and it even throws in a couple  new enemies for you to fight.  Great addition to FEAR 1.  It's even better at continuing the story than FEAR 2 was.  

FEAR 3.  Lousy continuation of the FEAR series but it's a fun co-op game.  Paxton Fettel is hilariously fun to use and is stupidly overpowered compared to The Point Man.  The mech moments were definitely a high light.  Biggest problems I had with it is that it cut so many corners in it's design.  Limited selection of fire arms, very few enemy variants from the previous games return, destructible terrain is practically none existent, AI is dumber than it should be, and is surprisingly easy.  Well I had a lot of problems with the game.

Currently Playing:

FEAR: Perseus Mandate.  First half was awful.  Graphics looked bad and they have you fighting groups of replica soldiers with two AI partners.  Sounds intriguing but the friendly AI is immortal and is a little too thick in it's approach to combat.  Most of the time they just run straight up to enemies and gun them down from a 3 foot range.   As for the visual design... they got the shading all wrong and there are too many large vacant rooms and outdoor areas you explore.  The original FEAR engine was not good at rendering out door environments and having so much of it take place out side was just a bad idea.

First impression if it not good.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2012)

For an old PS1 title, the game is impressively massive. The open world environment that Crystal Dynamics created was so big I honestly get lost in it sometimes (which can be frustrating as hell when I'm trying to figure out where The Elder wants me to go next and who he wants me to destroy). Dark, gloomy, great soundtrack... it needs to be redone in HD. Lots of seams and jagged edges, but this was the PS1. And damn, not only were the worlds massive, you should shift between the spectral and material realms easily. It's pretty cool to watch the shift, because when you're in the spectral planes the world looks all twisted and jagged, then it goes back to normal when you shift back. Just... yeah, in my opinion this game was way ahead of its time as far as size, and the story is pretty damn awesome. ...and how the hell a game this violent got away with a T rating I will never know, but I thank the ESRB because I was able to actually buy this game as a kid without my parents having to preview it. Hells yeah. #streetlife


----------



## veeno (Oct 11, 2012)

The legend of Dragoon.

Does anyone remember this game? Anyone at all?


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 11, 2012)

The old PSX RPG?  Who doesn't know that game?


----------



## veeno (Oct 11, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> The old PSX RPG?  Who doesn't know that game?


Everybody i know does not know what that game is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2012)

Speedrunning on Doom II.

The world champions make it look so easy.



Rheumatism said:


> The old PSX RPG?  Who doesn't know that game?



I don't.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 11, 2012)

veeno said:


> Border lands 1 with my cousin.
> 
> Mordecia is the best fucking character.



"What? You didn't like that?" 

Gotta love Mordecai.

Playing Borderlands 2 currently as Zero.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait to play Halo 4!!!!!1!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 12, 2012)

veeno said:


> Everybody i know does not know what that game is.





Saliva said:


> I don't.



Unacceptable.



Saliva said:


> Speedrunning on Doom II.
> 
> The world champions make it look so easy.



I watched that on youtube a couple days ago.  That's jaw dropping stuff.  You should post your times.


----------



## PiercedPig (Oct 12, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3D, I have started the classic like 5 times but never finished it. I always burn out around the shadow temple. Hoping that having it on the go means I finally slay the evil Ganondorf. Also Persona 4 Arena with my brother. I've heard rumors of a Persona game coming to the 3DS, I'm hoping it's a port of 4, so I can finally play it, if it isn't a new title all together.


----------



## CrowCountry (Oct 12, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Can't wait to play Halo 4!!!!!1!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!one!!!!!!!!!


ERMAHGERD HALO 4!
On a serious note, how many of those bloody games do they have now?  I'm not kidding you, I hear the word "halo" plus "game" at least three times a day.  I'm not hating on it, I honestly love halo... just seems like there are so many...

On topic: Skyrim.  Quest glitches suck and I have nothing to do on the game but kill horses.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 12, 2012)

Call of duty black ops. And what the hell,how  do people manage to kill me with one shot when i have to shoot them ahundred times and nothing happens. i swear they train in video game combat or something.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

Orcs Must Die is what I am playing a lot of now!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> You should post your times.



Map01 - 0:09
Par - 0:30

Map02 - 1:53
Par - 1:30

Map03 - 0:38
Par - 2:00

Map04 - 1:32
Par - 2:00

This is as far as I got before my ADD started kicking in and I got distracted by... I don't know... probably Doom rule 63 or something. Gotta love them imp tits.


----------



## Arctic Wolf Jako (Oct 15, 2012)

Woooooo can't Beat good old Pokemon Blue !!!!! L4D2 and Mass Effect both amazing games aswell, never played Dragon Age though


----------



## Arctic Wolf Jako (Oct 15, 2012)

I'am so itching to play as a Werewolf in Skyrim !!!! I'v played Morrowind and Oblivion and they both have to be one of my most favourite games, sadly I no longer have an xbox :-(


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 15, 2012)

Playing Borderlands 2 and Mass Effect 3 on PS3.

(No, I'm not playing Borderlands 2 online at the moment.)


----------



## Foxikado (Oct 16, 2012)

TES IV Skyrim.


----------



## Magick (Oct 17, 2012)

Binding of Isaac


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Oct 18, 2012)

Megaman X4-X6, brilliant games, but Zero mode is hard as heck.
Farming Simulator, apparently farm work is relaxing.
WoW, is just plain fun. Pandaren are awesome when they are plastered.


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 18, 2012)

Crash Team Racing


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally beat Final Fantasy 3 and 4 after sitting on those final dungeons for over a year. Have been playing Dustforce and also got back into Jamestown.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

Quake IV. Finally beat the game on Lieutenant. Just one more difficulty to go.

My brother also asked me to try out the Modern Rehash 3 demo. God, I forgot how cringingly unappealing the overall game looks. And that's coming from a guy that actually likes Quake IV.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2012)

Castle Crashers Insaaaaaaaaaaane Mode~


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2012)

Quack.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2012)

Prison Architect, Dishonoured, all the Deus Ex games again. Also all the TW games, recently saw the Rome II 10 minute gameplay trailer and holy shit


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 20, 2012)

Aidy said:


> Prison Architect, Dishonoured, all the Deus Ex games again. Also all the TW games, recently saw the Rome II 10 minute gameplay trailer and holy shit


Even Invisible War?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2012)

AlexSRyder said:


> Even Invisible War?



I'm probably gunna skip out on IW, but maybe. Depends.


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 21, 2012)

Aidy said:


> I'm probably gunna skip out on IW, but maybe. Depends.


Uck, couldn't stand it...
But Deus Ex and HR were stellar games :3


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2012)

AlexSRyder said:


> Uck, couldn't stand it...
> But Deus Ex and HR were stellar games :3



Damn right, JC's one liners and Adam's cold hearted voice just make those games a million times better c':


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 21, 2012)

A little bit of R&C All 4 One.


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 21, 2012)

Aidy said:


> Damn right, JC's one liners and Adam's cold hearted voice just make those games a million times better c':


Plus the soundtrack for both of them :3....


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2012)

AlexSRyder said:


> Plus the soundtrack for both of them :3....




And the hilarious glitches, and the fact that you can spawn thousands of Bob Pages in this :3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2012)

_Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg_.  Music is kinda catchy, levels are fairly fun, the only thing I keep snagging on is sometimes when you need to make certain trampoline-style jumps, the stupid egg lands on the platform while I fall back off.  Then I need to go back and get a new egg (key gameplay element, you're virtually defenseless without one).  And Rolly (one of Billy's friends who you can rescue in World 2), her missions are _freakin' hard._


----------



## moonlightserenity (Oct 22, 2012)

Just finished Borderlands 2 main story, onto DLC now. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2012)

Mechwarrior online.  I am loving it


----------



## Namba (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing right now. I really haven't run into anything thrilling lately, and I've already played through almost all of my old games.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 22, 2012)

Borderlands 2 in the nighttime and Megaman Zero in my free time during daylight hours. I play a little Minecraft now and then, especially after 360 edition is catching up with pc version.


----------



## ArsenicWolf (Oct 22, 2012)

Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Finally beat Final Fantasy 3 and 4 after sitting on those final dungeons for over a year. Have been playing Dustforce and also got back into Jamestown.


That's nothing, I had Seiken Densetsu 3 for _six years _and I haven't finished it.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 22, 2012)

old fashion arcade Pong


----------



## badlands (Oct 22, 2012)

lost planet 2, i fancied a trip down memory lane


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2012)

Cock off Doody 4: Modern Gayfuckstupid

You will never see another COD vs. Halo war.


----------



## veeno (Oct 22, 2012)

Wild arms 1

While i do love this game it has not aged very well.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's nothing, I had Seiken Densetsu 3 for _six years _and I haven't finished it.


I remember finishing the game with Lise's story.  I want to go back and finish either Kevin or Duran's story, but my save states on that front have definitely been lingering for a few years.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 22, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I remember finishing the game with Lise's story.  I want to go back and finish either Kevin or Duran's story, but my save states on that front have definitely been lingering for a few years.


Duran's story has the Black Rabbite optional battle, have fun. 

This has been bugging me since I played the game:
Why does Kevin speak in an uneducated manor while every other werewolf has competent speech abilities? You'd think his father, the king, would put him through advanced schooling. Could this be a byproduct of his half blood heritage, like a reverse metis?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2012)

Finished Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time. Another Final Fantasy game I had been right at the final dungeon on for who knows how long! I love Crystal Chronicles.



Imperial Impact said:


> That's nothing, I had Seiken Densetsu 3 for _six years _and I haven't finished it.



That one's on my to-do list, as well, actually!


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 24, 2012)

Onimusha Warlords on the PS2.  Where did this series go?  I loved these games.  8(


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Onimusha Warlords on the PS2.  Where did this series go?  I loved these games.  8(


Goat boy.


----------



## Jindork (Oct 24, 2012)

Paper Mario 64. ;__; how did I /just/ find out I can put 64 crap on the wii.


----------



## Enlighten (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm eager on having a quick gameplay with Bastion. Reviews have been good about it, so I can't wait. As for the platform, it'd be XBOX360.


----------



## veeno (Oct 24, 2012)

Persona 3.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2012)

Medal of Honor: Warfighter


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2012)

Quake II.


----------



## veeno (Oct 24, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Quake II.


You really like quake dont you?


----------



## Tybis (Oct 24, 2012)

The same game I was playing three years ago.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 25, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Medal of Honor: Warfighter


Is that any good? I've been considering it for a while now but I'm still not too sure.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

veeno said:


> You really like quake dont you?



Incredible. This person is actually _playing_ a game he likes.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 25, 2012)

Playing through Dishonored recently made me want to play Thief: Deadly Shadows.

I'm really starting to get back into the stealth genre, working my way up the ladder. Maybe Thief 2 next? :v


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 25, 2012)

DooM 3 BFG Edition. God, I loved that game back in the day. Now I can achievement-whore in it! >:3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Is that any good? I've been considering it for a while now but I'm still not too sure.


It's pretty good so far but there are some driving sequences that are a pain in the balls.


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Oct 25, 2012)

Just bought Guild Wars 2.  Been trying to play XCOM/GW2 but assignments are getting in the way, rofl.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2012)

Just played KF to get the Grim reaper outfit


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> DooM 3 BFG Edition. God, I loved that game back in the day. Now I can achievement-whore in it! >:3



So I decided to take a look at the achievements on Steam. I figured they'd have a couple of extremely easy achievements that I could flip out at.

http://steamcommunity.com/stats/DOOM3BFGEdition/achievements

Oh look, an achievement for completing a single level in Ultim- HOW THE FUCK DID ONLY 36% PERCENT OF EVERY PLAYER THAT BOUGHT THIS ON STEAM BEAT ONE LEVEL OF DOOM? FUCKING SHIT MONKEYS THIS IS EVEN WORSE THAN THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY FEEL PROUD OF ACCOMPLISHING SUCH FUCKEASY THINGS.

Everything is awful.


----------



## Enlighten (Oct 25, 2012)

Now playing through the Gears of War series yet again, completing it on Veteran difficulty in order for me to gain achievement points ect. Can't wait to get Gears of War Judgement, they say that the single and multiplayer gameplay both have new tweaks.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 25, 2012)

Playing the open beta of Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

Final Doom


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 25, 2012)

Terraria. Hardmode is currently too hard.


----------



## veeno (Oct 25, 2012)

Wolfenstine 3d.

It was a bitch trying to get it to run on my computer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2012)

Killing Floor has recently updated, and they have introduced weapon DLC that you have to pay for, whilst releasing free weapons at the same time.

hm.

meh.

People are raging hard, but considering that I've been freeloading after paying Â£15 for the game three years ago, I can't say I mind this change at all. The new stuff is some decent fun, and now I'm back into playing it again. I just hope my crew is ready for the weekend. :C


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 25, 2012)

Playing Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer now. Needed to take my Geth Infiltrator out for another run.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2012)

I picked up _Skylanders: Giants_ yesterday.  Decided to opt for the full "starter pack" (game and peripherals) instead of the "Portal Owner's Pack" (expansion pack, no peripherals) for a few reasons.  First, one of the new figures I'm interested in (Jet-Vac) is included with the former; otherwise I'd have to purchase him separately (an added $10, so my total cost would be only a $5 difference from the full starter pack anyway).

And second, turns out they're using the USB-wired Portal of Power this time around - one less device to worry about checking the batteries on!  I _do_ however miss the added weight that the wireless/battery portal had - the USB one just feels ... "empty".  Works like a charm with the first game, though.  Haven't actually booted up the sequel yet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2012)

Breakers Revenge

Pretty meh.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2012)

Going to play some Quake IV.

I just wanted to test the new Internet Exploder app for the 360.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 28, 2012)

More voice chatting/playing with All 4 One Players.


Saliva said:


> I just wanted to test the new Internet Exploder app


uh huh


Saliva said:


> for the 360.


Oh god.


----------



## Bantamu (Oct 28, 2012)

Going through all of my favorite childhood games. Finished up all of the paper marios, and now I'm booting up my MGS HD collection.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2012)

Bantamu said:


> Going through all of my favorite childhood games. Finished up all of the paper marios, and now I'm booting up my MGS HD collection.


Wha?  Back in my day if we wanted to play in 3D we had to grab a group of friends and go outside.


----------



## Bantamu (Oct 29, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Wha?  Back in my day if we wanted to play in 3D we had to grab a group of friends and go outside.



When I think of my childhood, I think of 10-12 years old


----------



## veeno (Oct 29, 2012)

Planet side 2.

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

Halo 3



NerdyMunk said:


> Oh god.



Eh, at least it was better than Blu-Ray's fucking browser.


----------



## TuhtleSoup (Oct 30, 2012)

Planetside 2 and Realistic Hat Simulator 2!

I have recently found enjoyment in trading....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2012)

Playing guild wars and achievement hunting to get the title "Emissary of the mad king", at least I think it's a title until 31st, when Natural selection 2 comes out


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2012)

Waiting to play Dishonored, for right now stuck inbetween SWTOR, WoW, and more Skyrim shenanigans.


----------



## Fjordy (Oct 30, 2012)

FIFA 13.

Too obsessed


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 30, 2012)

Jak & Daxter HD Collection- Jak 3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 31, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III


----------



## Talisker (Oct 31, 2012)

Juggling WoW, Borderlands 2, and Okami HD.  I have a problem playing just one lol.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 31, 2012)

Madness: Project Nexus on Newgrounds


----------



## badlands (Oct 31, 2012)

lost planet, it's nostalgia trip time


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Forza Horizon


----------



## TuhtleSoup (Oct 31, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Madness: Project Nexus on Newgrounds



Did you know Krinkels is on FA and doing commissions? One of my friends has commissioned him way too many times .


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2012)

Bit of Natural Selection 2.

graet gam


----------



## Aidy (Oct 31, 2012)

Deadlight, it's just so amazing

Also Prototype 2, loved the first game and honestly this is even better


----------



## veeno (Nov 1, 2012)

Playing Heroes of might and magic.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 1, 2012)

For Halloween I've been playing Sweet Home for NES. Good game, surprisingly violent.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 1, 2012)

Was playing Borderlands 2 but it's too much for me, so I'm back at Skyrim. I should just finish it and get it over with.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 2, 2012)

Played more Skylanders: Giants last night.  Wilikin Village, a.k.a. Facadeville, was highly creepy at first given the way it only exists as a set of cardboard props.  But the end-level boss, the Chompy Mage, seriously made up for that.

Inbetween rounds where he rampages around as a giant Chompy spawning smaller Chompies, he launches bullet-hell swarms of these projectiles that are either red (damage) or blue (healing).  An NPC gives you an item that lets you instantly teleport between the "real" and "facade" versions of the world, which also inverts which projectiles are which.  To counter this, the Chompy Mage immediately starts bombarding you with swarms of _both_ projectiles at the same time while you switch between them, _Ikaruga_-style.  

(Said action starts about 2:30 in).
[video=youtube;44r8L6BHNLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44r8L6BHNLc[/video]

In other words:  That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 2, 2012)

I tried to play Dota 2. I suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucckkkkkkk


----------



## Bantamu (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I tried to play Dota 2. I suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucckkkkkkk



Oh don't worry. We all suck at one point or another.
*I'm talking about video games*


----------



## Magick (Nov 4, 2012)

The Binding of Isaac


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> The Binding of Isaac



Same here. *offers a high-five*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2012)

I decided to put DoDonPachi 4 on it's hardest setting. That was a first. I actually did fairly well. Damn well. Better than usual. I 1CCed the first loop confidently and got my first game over at the 2nd boss of loop 2. That's a new record for me.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 6, 2012)

Just beat Killzone 2 on the hardest difficulty.  Finally beat that Radec.  Turns out the fight is much easier when he accidently sets himself on fire.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 6, 2012)

Over the weekend AC III with a light mix of All 4 One.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2012)

Deus Ex

I know. Me playing something that wasn't created by Id Software. It's scary.

Decided to give it a try for no reason. Seems pretty damn cool so far.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

Portal 2
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
MineZ


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

Castle Crashers on PS3


----------



## Magick (Nov 9, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Same here. *offers a high-five*



*High fives* Gotta love fighting with tears

Also, playing it again.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 10, 2012)

Finished Eternal Sonata on the PS3.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 10, 2012)

More Borderlands 2 for me. My friend succeeded in his quest for the OP Conference Call + Bee combination, yet Hyperious is still invincible to him.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2012)

Dishonored. Trying to save lives, or get off with minimal death toll


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

RE6


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2012)

Halo 4.
Looks nice, feels weird.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 10, 2012)

Zone of the Enders HD Collection (PS3). <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 11, 2012)

Halo 4, watching poeple play with no radar in a one on one in a medium sized map was pretty intense.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 11, 2012)

Valkyria Chronicles on the PS3.

Gots to clear my PS3 backlog.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2012)

Dark Souls PC...FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a fabulous game.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> That's a fabulous game.


Great game, but it can be frustrating. However, the difficulty makes it that much more rewarding.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 11, 2012)

Fallout Tactics on suicidal, because I am an idiot. I did beat the game once, but this is a whole different ball game with bullets.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm weaning myself off of Dark Souls so that I can play Demon's Souls soon without getting tired of the style. I'm going through withdrawals.

I'm now playing* Bastion* and *Sonic CD*. Bastion is pretty cool. Very addicting and so stylish. Sonic CD is a very strange Sonic game. Creepy and dark, but I like it that way.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 11, 2012)

Doom II for the 360.

It's incredible. Someone from my brother's friend list invited _me_ to a server. I assumed none of my brother's friends even knew what Doom was, let alone actually like it. That's pretty fucking rad.


----------



## veeno (Nov 11, 2012)

Thief: metal age.

God I forgot how fun this game was.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2012)

Beat _Skylanders: Giants_ today.

The final battle was a bit more climactic and exciting, but not as longwinded or difficult as the final boss (Kaos and Hydra) of the first Skylanders.  However, it does unlock the "Kaos Unleashed (Nightmare)" difficulty mode -- and unlike the standard three difficulties (which you can switch between at any time), you have to start a new game to access it, and you can't change out of it later ("You've been warned!" says the game) .

Will be really awesome if it means more than just giving enemies more HP and attack power like the standard difficulties were.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing, I'm busy typing out this response.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 12, 2012)

*Heroes of Newerth* every now and then if I can manage it. I really want to start with *Rise of Legends* again and I'm also very tempted to buy Guild Wars 2, but I probably won't get around to either until I'm done with my intern..


----------



## DarthLeopard (Nov 12, 2012)

3d tetris. it's very hard but surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 12, 2012)

Thuamcraft 3 Alpha.

Best Mod Ever.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 12, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> *Sonic CD*. Bastion is pretty cool. Very addicting and so stylish. Sonic CD is a very strange Sonic game. Creepy and dark, but I like it that way.


Are you playing Sonic CD on a Sega CD?  That'd be awesome if you were.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Are you playing Sonic CD on a Sega CD?  That'd be awesome if you were.


I wish. No I got it on Steam. The expanded features and HD are pretty sweet.


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Nov 13, 2012)

veeno said:


> Thief: metal age.
> 
> God I forgot how fun this game was.



Wow, THIEF!  Thief is seriously one of my favorite games.  It is absolutely a masterpiece, imo.  I haven't played Metal Age yet but I've replayed the original many times.  I'm saving the Metal Age for a rainy day when I'm absolutely bored out of my skull since I know it's really 'that good'.  Pretty anxious to play it.

Until then I've been playing Towns and A Game of Dwarves.  Towns is still pretty much in an alpha state...so it's kind of fun, mostly frustrating.  A Game of Dwarves, however, is a lot of fun and seems pretty solid.  It's like a mix of Dungeon Keeper and Evil Genius, leaning towards the Evil Genius side of things.  I'm hoping to buy Dishonored during the Steam Christmas sale but until then I'm strictly taking it easy for this semester and focusing more on work.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 13, 2012)

Naughty Bear: Panic in Paradise on PS3. I love the Naughty Bear games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally got Crimzon Clover. I'm wasting my life on this game. I really should play Dishonored. I've had it both for 3 days, but Crimzon Clover has 10 hours while Dishonored is at...40 minutes.

This is literally the greatest game I have ever played in my life. No story, no cutscenes, no talking. Just an unmanned red ship that goes super saiyan twice, hundreds of bullets, angry mechanical beasts, awesome music, explosions everywhere, and frustration. I will never be tired of this game.


----------



## Magick (Nov 13, 2012)

Resident Evil 6, though looking forward to playing the original 3 again


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2012)

Unreal Tournament Classic. 
Battlezone 2
Tribes 2

Had a classics lan party.


----------



## veeno (Nov 15, 2012)

Postal 2

This is the best worst game i have ever played.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 15, 2012)

Dishonored is amaaaaaaaazing.

Almost didn't go to work today.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2012)

VVVVVV

I forgot how fun this game was.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 17, 2012)

Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess (Wii)  I hate this fucking game.


----------



## MWWolf1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, now theres someone with taste heh


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2012)

Using CS:GO as a time waster


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2012)

Photoshop CS5


----------



## veeno (Nov 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess (Wii)  I hate this fucking game.



Why?


----------



## AleksanderFox (Nov 18, 2012)

I am currently playing Resident Evil 2 on my PSvita.


----------



## veeno (Nov 18, 2012)

Mega man x.


----------



## absynth (Nov 18, 2012)

Bioshock 2


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 18, 2012)

veeno said:


> Why?


It's a good game.  I just don't like it.  That awful pacing... maybe it gets much better after 5 hours in but I just really don't care to continue.  

Maybe 5 years from now I'll give it another try.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> It's a good game.  I just don't like it.  That awful pacing... maybe it gets much better after 5 hours in but I just really don't care to continue.
> 
> Maybe 5 years from now I'll give it another try.



Well if you've only played for five hours then of course you're not going to get far..just like any other Zelda game. :/


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 18, 2012)

Well that's just not true. 

Link to The Past first minute has you traveling through the night in a fierce storm and sneaking into the dungeon of a castle.

A couple minutes into Ocarina of Time the plot starts going right away.  Deku tree tells you whats up and shits about to go down and you go inside him and and battle big ass spiders.

Moments into Majora's Mask and you travel into what seems like another dimension or different world entirely.

First hour of Twilight Princess has you sitting around with your thumb up your ass doing pretty much nothing.  Go talk to that lady and ask her about her day.  Go talk with the children.  Stop runaway sheep.  Oh that's so enthralling. 

I love Zelda games.  But this game is just... boring.  Course that's just my opinion.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 18, 2012)

For a Zelda game, I agree it should kick off in a more exciting way, but it really DOES get better. Not that you should be expected to have patience with it, knowing full well how the series usually paces. Then again, there is also the first wolf transformation which occurs in the beginning, before you even get your sword and shield if I remember correctly... That could also be a major turn off for you.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll probably give it another chance.  You've convinced me.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 18, 2012)

Prepare to laugh- I've prepared to be mocked.

I quit WoW and SWTOR... to go back to Runescape. And so that I can have time to play Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2012)

Paper Mario 4 which is actually pretty good. I never thought Nintendo would actually have someone make something this good. At least not for a while, but it's Intelligent Systems. I'd expect quality from the devs of Super Metroid.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2012)

I fricken got attacked by an orgy of bears in Assassin's Creed III a while back. They just kept coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Tao (Nov 19, 2012)

Just finished playing Quake. Man, that was fun and difficult! I'm going to beat it on every difficulty just to get better at video games.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2012)

Beat Bastion. It started out cool, but didn't hold my interest very well. The narration was novel at first, but got annoying over time. Fun game, looks and sounds beautiful, just not that great. 

Next up is *Super Mario Galaxy 2*.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 19, 2012)

Sim City for the SNES.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

The Binding of Isaac


----------



## Lhune (Nov 19, 2012)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Green River.

Oh, wait...


----------



## veeno (Nov 19, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'll probably give it another chance.  You've convinced me.



Mission accomplished with one word.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 20, 2012)

Swordgirls, top 10 in the current ladder witch is very nice.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival - Green River.
> 
> Oh, wait...


A brilliant song.
Playing now: Audiosurf: CCR-Green river


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 20, 2012)

Started Super Mario Galaxy 2. It's pretty cool. I'm not in love with it yet, but I'll give it some more time.

I also started *Shadowrun* and that game is awesome. Fantasy, steampunk, point-and-click, and RPG rolled into a deliciously campy and creepy bundle.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 21, 2012)

Swordgirls, final day of the ladder and i managed to stay at the top ten. 





This is the deck i used, i doubt anyone knows what any of that means but i could explain since i like explaining it :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 22, 2012)

I tried Planetside 2. Awful FPS and ping lag. If it doesn't go away, I'll just remove it from my PC


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2012)

So the hardest difficult on Skylanders: Giants is all fun and games ... provided you don't actually take a hit.  I just lost six Skylanders in level 8, mainly due to Troll grenadiers and that ambush against three evil Gill Grunts (with 900HP apiece, and whose harpoons do a whopping 300 damage a pop).  Ouch.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2012)

Serious Sam TFE on serious difficulty.

I swear to god if I see one more fucking kleer...


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 22, 2012)

Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2012)

Serious Sam HD: TSE finally finished downloading, so I was having a bit of fun with that.


----------



## Bernad (Nov 24, 2012)

Currently playing ZombieU and Mario Galaxy.  These zombies show no mercy when they get ahold of you. D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm working on this damn Crimson Clover Original 1CC and an Unlimited boss rush 1CC. Maelstrom and Gorgoneion are giving me trouble.


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2012)

Worms: Reloaded


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 25, 2012)

Kid Icarus : Uprising. The only bad thing about it is the control scheme, which is a bit akward, but you get used to it so quickly it's not really a problem.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2012)

I just finished the last episode of The Walking Dead.

Manly tears were _this_ close to being had.

Also I jizzed when I saw that they're going to be doing a second season for this game. c:


----------



## Kluuvdar (Nov 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I just finished the last episode of The Walking Dead.
> 
> Manly tears were _this_ close to being had.
> 
> Also I jizzed when I saw that they're going to be doing a second season for this game. c:



Oh god, don't remind me of Clem... My ending was SO SAD! Manly tears were had.

Aside from The Walking Dead, I've been playing Primal Carnage lately, pretty fun game. Good way to kill 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Kid Icarus : Uprising. The only bad thing about it is the control scheme, which is a bit akward, but you get used to it so quickly it's not really a problem.



I can tell you one thing, I do NOT use the stylus. Since Nintendo was too stupid to put another analog pad from the start, I have to use buttons. Works well, but funky.


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2012)

Worms: Reloaded

Good nostalgia with a twist


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2012)

Playing this Guxt game. It's fun and something about it is adorable. I guess it's because it's a bold game that's so small and humble. Get it free on PC before the 500% markup hits 3DS. I love this game. :3
http://www.cavestory.org/othergames_guxt.php


----------



## veeno (Nov 25, 2012)

R.I.S.K


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2012)

Persona 4

These boss fights are the devil


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 26, 2012)

Medievil, the first one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2012)

Willow said:


> Persona 4
> 
> These boss fights are the devil








P4 is really easy.

Yeah sure, Shadow Kanji and Shadow Yukiko are troublesome.

But when that's after over and done with the game becomes very easy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2012)

Guns of Icarus online. Super cool game and lots of fun.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2012)

Halo 3

I never understood how I'm worse at Halo than I am at Quake.


----------



## Willow (Nov 26, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> P4 is really easy.
> 
> Yeah sure, Shadow Kanji and Shadow Yukiko are troublesome.
> 
> But when that's after over and done with the game becomes very easy.


Was that supposed to be a joke or something?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2012)

Willow said:


> Was that supposed to be a joke or something?


The only joke here is :



Willow said:


> Persona 4
> 
> 
> These boss fights are the devil


----------



## Willow (Nov 26, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> The only joke here is :



Are you sure it's not:



> P4 is really easy.
> 
> Yeah sure, Shadow Kanji and Shadow Yukiko are troublesome.
> 
> But when that's after over and done with the game becomes very easy.



Because of all the bosses I've fought so far, Mitsuo and Namatame were the most obnoxious. Note that I never actually said the boss fights were hard though.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I just finished playing mass effect 3
It has a very bad ending


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2012)

_The Last Story_ has an interesting control scheme:  Just point the analog stick in the direction of a nearby opponent and your character automatically slashes it with an attack if they're in range.  (You can configure the game to have a manual attack button, but this slightly decreases the damage per hit you inflict).

And Syrenne's introduction of the city's Monster Arena was hilarious.  Laced with so many double entendres, while Zael notices a couple across the street who actually are making out ... Syrenne, maybe you've had a bit too much drink.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

I screwed up in *Shadowrun* and started *Sonic: Generations* instead of starting over. Generations is so awesome. It's great as a long time Sonic fan and just as a game itself. So many challenges and unlockables. The speed rush is so cool too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 27, 2012)

Gradius Gaiden because it's an extremely well done game.


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2012)

Just finished up The Walking Dead. Almost needed a tissue.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 27, 2012)

Takeo Wolf said:


> I just finished playing mass effect 3
> It has a very bad ending


Is this before or after the free Director's cut dlc?


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 28, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is this before or after the free Director's cut dlc?


Before the DLC I have not downloaded It


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2012)

Willow said:


> Because of all the bosses I've fought so far, Mitsuo and Namatame were the most obnoxious.


But they're not hard at all.


Willow said:


> Note that I never actually said the boss fights were hard though.


You were implying.


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 29, 2012)

Magic 2013, I'm trying to complete the Green/Black deck so I can hurry and complete the Blue White one -_o


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 29, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I can tell you one thing, I do NOT use the stylus. Since Nintendo was too stupid to put another analog pad from the start, I have to use buttons. Works well, but funky.



I assume you're left-handed too? I was severely disappointed when I found there was no proper compensation, save for paying the lefty tax (aka getting the second circle pad) to get the full experience as it was intended. Aside from that it's a pretty fun game when I get over the cramping in my hands. 

Moving on from KI:U, been playing quite a bit of stuff. Limbo, Braid, Super Meat Boy, TF2, and starting a new run through Legend of Zelda on ye olde NES.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2012)

Doom II.

Finally got around to playing 64.wad

What the literal fuck did I download this wad for again?


----------



## Suezotiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and Final Fantasy V Advance. Really liking the Job system in both of them.

And I should probably be playing FFXII more, since I want to finish the type of playthrough I'm doing and then do 2 or 3 more after that.


----------



## AeroCollie (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been obsessed over Halo 4 these past few weeks x3


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 30, 2012)

Halo Reach and Tekken Tag Tournament 2.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 30, 2012)

Halo 4 Campaign.

I'm going to try and get through it without being distracted by other games or multiplayer...


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 30, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and Final Fantasy V Advance. Really liking the Job system in both of them.



I LOVE Final Fantasy V, I just hope they hurry up and do a remake for the 3DS the same style they did for the FFIII and FIV remakes.

I finally got to finishing FF: Dissidia and let me tell you what a huge disappointment that game was. The fighting is not so bad but the story is just lame


----------



## Chips_98 (Nov 30, 2012)

rocking out on Rocksmith, cant wait to play Pantera's Cowboys from Hell


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2012)

Bought humble THQ bundle. I'll be rocking those games for some time.


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2012)

Postal 2


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 30, 2012)

Halo 4. Lots of it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 1, 2012)

Found the old Nexuiz from my hard drive while cleaning it. I love this game.


----------



## Willow (Dec 1, 2012)

I beat Persona 4 the other day so I'm playing it again to try and get the true ending :u


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 1, 2012)

Final Doom: Evilution


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

Skate 3.

Just made Sweet Bro as my character. It looks so much like him. Shit's awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2012)

That doppelganger boss in _The Last Story_ was awesome.  He splits himself into four (one for each member of your team), it's nigh-impossible to tell who's who -- and to make it even better, the game enables friendly-fire and the doppelgangers occasionally swap places (teleporting) with your actual team members.  Did you just slash a teammate instead of their evil clone?  OOPS.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

Cock off Doody 4: Modern Gayfuckstupid
If you get that reference, I love you.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 2, 2012)

GW2


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Cock off Doody 4: Modern Gayfuckstupid
> If you get that reference, I love you.



That's not a game, it's just a chocolate chip cookie with a hole in it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2012)

Fired up the original DoDonPachi. Still can't beat it on one life. Always die at stage 4. O^O


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm gonna play one of those weeaboo virtual novel things or whatever you call 'em. Katawa Shoujo - A thread elsewhere pinned it as being overall great and full of feels, so I'ma take a crack at it. Downloading right now.

I just hope I don't come out of it as some wapanese neckbeard.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> That's not a game, it's just a chocolate chip cookie with a hole in it.



This nigga knows what's up!


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 2, 2012)

Dishonored for now. When Far Cry 3 is released, it will be that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy shit. This Sonic Racing Transformed is better than any kart racer I've ever played. O-O
Almost better than WipEout. Why is this only $40? I would have forked over $60 for this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2012)

http://distractionware.com/games/flash/hexagon/

The above, and god dammit I'll last over 10 seconds of this game I swear (actually the PC version on Steam is harder for some reason, seems the navigation is a little too touchy)


----------



## Magick (Dec 3, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://distractionware.com/games/flash/hexagon/
> 
> The above, and god dammit I'll last over 10 seconds of this game I swear (actually the PC version on Steam is harder for some reason, seems the navigation is a little too touchy)


Out of curiosity, I clicked this link. 3 minutes later, I spent two bucks on the damn game and now I'm determined to beat it!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2012)

Magick said:


> Out of curiosity, I clicked this link. 3 minutes later, I spent two bucks on the damn game and now I'm determined to beat it!



This is one of the few games I enjoy the frustration. I got to 22:11 now!


----------



## Magick (Dec 3, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> This is one of the few games I enjoy the frustration. I got to 22:11 now!



up to 51.53


----------



## xoxunicorexx (Dec 3, 2012)

i still have to beat paper mario sticker star. by that i mean, get all stickers etc. i already beaten bowser.


----------



## Magick (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry to be a dick, but... I feel accomplished right now and I meed sleep.

67.13


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Holy shit. This Sonic Racing Transformed is better than any kart racer I've ever played. O-O
> Almost better than WipEout. Why is this only $40? I would have forked over $60 for this.


I heard it was pretty good, glad you can confirm. I'll have to try and find a cheap copy.


----------



## Magick (Dec 3, 2012)

Worms: Reloaded


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2012)

The Ultimate Doom.

I don't think I'm ever going to play vanilla again. Brutal Doom is just too fun.


----------



## Percy (Dec 3, 2012)

Random DOS games.


----------



## SpectrePony (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.battlezone1.com/


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 4, 2012)

Gonna play some Quake 4. Just finished installing as I was typing this. Hopefully it's more fun on the PC than it was on the 360. Also less ugly.


----------



## veeno (Dec 4, 2012)

The elder Scrollls arena.

FUCKING DOSBOX.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 4, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Gonna play some Quake 4. Just finished installing as I was typing this. Hopefully it's more fun on the PC than it was on the 360. Also less ugly.


Indeed it is.  Much better on PC.

I've been playing Battlefield Bad Company 2, Halo : Reach and Tekken Tag Tournament 2 on the 360.

Oh Haggard, how they ruined you.


----------



## Suezotiger (Dec 5, 2012)

SpectrePony said:


> http://www.battlezone1.com/



I only ever played this game on easy as a kid but man it's pretty hard even on medium.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 6, 2012)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://distractionware.com/games/flash/hexagon/
> 
> The above, and god dammit I'll last over 10 seconds of this game I swear (actually the PC version on Steam is harder for some reason, seems the navigation is a little too touchy)


I've lasted 217s in it :3


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Duke Nukem: Time to Kill \../


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 7, 2012)

Halo 4.  The Needler is the only weapon you need.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Halo 4.  The Needler is the only weapon you need.



I remember when I needed to rely on the Needler.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

I couldn't stand it anymore. I paid someone at school to mod my 360 so I could play this damn DoDonPachi Black Label import. I was saving for a JP Box, but why are they still full fucking price!?



benignBiotic said:


> I heard it was pretty good, glad you can confirm. I'll have to try and find a cheap copy.



It's $40 new. Sega lowered the price of their games to get awesome again and I think for high quality content like this, its working.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2012)

CSGO. Dicking about with the knife and annoying people.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> CSGO. Dicking about with the knife and annoying people.



Well, that's just the only way to play.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 7, 2012)

Started a new character in Skyrim, Pretty much like my old character (Nord, werewolf, stealth), but I gave him a shield and assigned perks differently. With one of the updates, you can no longer spam iron daggers to effectively level up smithing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've lasted 217s in it :3



Have you tried the other levels (it's in the full version)?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2012)

Installing Gottam City importers and arse about in that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Quake Live







This is the map I was talking about in that Christmas thread. Shit's awesome.


----------



## veeno (Dec 7, 2012)

I am on a quest to play all the elder scrolls games and beat them.

Currently on dagger fall.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

Arshes? Arshes? Arshes!? ARSHEEEESSS!?!? 
Have you ever played Shatter (if you come back here soon)? Cool breakout game with an odd gravity mechanic, beautiful music, and bosses.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am on a quest to play all the elder scrolls games and beat them.
> 
> Currently on dagger fall.



I once wanted to do that... I never made it past Stone Keep on Arena.

Coincidentally, I'm currently playing Skyrim. 
I'm not as hooked on it as I was on Oblivion, but I still love it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Doom - scythe.wad

Nice and simple. I like that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a few trophies away from my first Platinum ever in Ratchet and Clank : All 4 One
and a bit of Assassin's Creed III


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 8, 2012)

Smash Bros Brawl, since I finally got it. Still working on beating story mode / "Subspace Emissary" / whatever the shit.
Also, Animal Crossing, just to dick around.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Arshes? Arshes? Arshes!? ARSHEEEESSS!?!?
> Have you ever played Shatter (if you come back here soon)? Cool breakout game with an odd gravity mechanic, beautiful music, and bosses.


I gotta recommend this game, too. It's awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I gotta recommend this game, too. It's awesome.



I love this game. It was an impulse buy and I'm addicted to it. Breaks the rules of standard Break out making it way better. I don't think I could play another. Except maybe Blast Thru, but that's probably because of nostalgia mostly.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Dec 8, 2012)

FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 because I am a mindless sheep that keeps eating up the XIII series. I'm what SE had in mind, basically.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2012)

FreedomXJustice said:


> FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 because I am a mindless sheep that keeps eating up the XIII series. I'm what SE had in mind, basically.



You like the games, so what?


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Dec 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> You like the games, so what?



Exactly. I was directing sarcasm at the people who view anyone who plays the newer FINAL FANTASY games this way. I grew up with FF and still found XIII to be an awsome game. Though it can't be helped, FINAL FANTASY has the most unbalanced fan-base than any other series I've seen. I came to the logical conclusion that it's not FF VII, X, XII or even XIII that ruined FINAL FANTASY, but it's the fans that ruined it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 8, 2012)

Getting raped up the ass in Quake Live.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2012)

FreedomXJustice said:


> Exactly. I was directing sarcasm at the people who view anyone who plays the newer FINAL FANTASY games this way. I grew up with FF and still found XIII to be an awsome game. Though it can't be helped, FINAL FANTASY has the most unbalanced fan-base than any other series I've seen. I came to the logical conclusion that it's not FF VII, X, XII or even XIII that ruined FINAL FANTASY, but it's the fans that ruined it.



That's every fan base.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Dec 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> That's every fan base.



Just about, yes.


----------



## veeno (Dec 8, 2012)

Dnd 4th edition.

Wait...


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 9, 2012)

Halo 4.  Worst Halo?  Worst Halo...


----------



## veeno (Dec 9, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Halo 4.  Worst Halo?  Worst Halo...


I have not played it.

Whats so bad?


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 9, 2012)

It's just a little below Halo's standards.  Good game, just not as good as any of the other Halos.

Best sound effects for any Halo though.


----------



## veeno (Dec 9, 2012)

World of Warcraft.IM SO WEAK!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2012)

On the doorstep of what promises to be the Very Definitely Final Dungeon in _The Last Story_.

That boss battle against the red Sentinel Beast (another sixwinged dragon -thing) was awesome.  Mirania, did you really just steal one of Syrenne's lines and say "let's kick some arse"?  Awesome moment ensues when you can tell Calista to use the Ancient Summon once to call in the blue Sentinel Beast.  It clips the boss's wings, making it much easier to fight.  Except that instead of bombarding you with magic and dragonfire from afar, now it bombards you with magic and dragonfire _up close and personal_.  I actually beat it on the first try, but then I wanted to show Mom the creature and got killed twice in the process.

Zael also finally got to throw down with Jirall, though not under the best of circumstances since that cursed blade he got from Zangurak was literally driving him (more) crazy.

Then there's the monster known as the Last Cocoon.  By the time it hatches it assumes the form of the first boss in the game, but the tactics are different.  And then it grows into a 50-foot tall monstrosity and the battle starts all over again.  However, finally getting to pin it to the ground and smash that giant hanging sword-ornament-thing down upon it (before Zael gives it a cutscene coup-de-grace to the face) was totally epic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2012)

Playing Rogue Galaxy on PS2

I have a bunch of RPGs and other games I had purchased for $5 bucks and did a 10 minute test. Which game will get your interest in the first 10 minutes. Rogue Galaxy was the winner. When I think about it, I can also understand Final Fantasy 7's popularity. Sure it wasn't the greatest RPG all around but it didn't piss around setting up characters....and then ok here's your battle (take it easy bro!). It basically threw you into action within the first few minutes.

There are a lot of cutscenes, but I have to say I like the voice acting and art direction. It's got that Space Adventure vibe so it's great so far. It has operation like Kingdom Hearts where it's active time battle.

I'll check Shatter out when I get a chance. I'm actually juggling several games. 1 on DS Lite, 2 on Steam, 2 on PS2/PSX


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 11, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Playing Rogue Galaxy on PS2


That game is hilarious.

I'm playing Dead or Alive 5 and Halo Anniversary Edition.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2012)

Rogue Galaxy was indeed fun (though to be perfectly honest, the length and size of the dungeons does start getting tedious.  Especially the twin towers dungeon; you have to climb up both).  The Insector minigame is pretty fund too.  And the game is pretty.  Very pretty.

Always keep a full stock of healing potions/revives on you, though, there are no healing spells/abilities in this game at all and you will definitely need them for the game's final boss(es).

Speaking of which, I just reached the very-definitely-final boss in _The Last Story_.  Not spoiling his identity, but it's a three-phase battle, his HP bar just gets bigger and bigger each time, and DAMN his final form hits hard.  Like one-hit KO if you're not defending hard.  Oh, and anytime someone gets knocked down (which happens a lot) he picks them up to crush them for a one-hit KO (you can wiggle out of it for no damage, but your other party members are not so lucky).  He's apparently Star element (weak to Nature) but the only Nature weapon I have is Mirania's Forest spell, and I can't have her casting that all the time since I also need Calista casting Shining a lot so I can keep a Barrier active, and they are also my only healers.  And Mirania can cast Revive every now and then.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2012)

I beat Sonic Generations sufficiently enough for now. I will be going back for all those challenges and red star rings though.

My friend got me back into *Saints Row 2*. Such awesome goofy fun. Also I decided to finally decimate *Gokujou Pariodius*. I keep getting wasted on the Let's Dance level, but mark my words. Gonna. Beat. It. After these it's R-Type 3, Twilight Princess, Demon's Souls. Good stuff all around.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I beat Sonic Generations sufficiently enough for now. I will be going back for all those challenges and red star rings though.
> 
> My friend got me back into *Saints Row 2*. Such awesome goofy fun. Also I decided to finally decimate *Gokujou Pariodius*. I keep getting wasted on the Let's Dance level, but mark my words. Gonna. Beat. It. After these it's R-Type 3, Twilight Princess, Demon's Souls. Good stuff all around.



Saints Row The Third is being offered on THQ's humble bundle if you have a Windows PC and Steam if you're interested.

Just pay 6 dollars (or more) https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2012)

I picked up Akai Katana. I have no idea why, but I seem to do better when I'm away from a game for a bit. I actually 1CCed it. Was not expecting that. Last boss made sure to get me to one life though, fucking bitch.



benignBiotic said:


> I beat Sonic Generations sufficiently enough for now. I will be going back for all those challenges and red star rings though.
> 
> My friend got me back into *Saints Row 2*. Such awesome goofy fun. Also I decided to finally decimate *Gokujou Pariodius*. I keep getting wasted on the Let's Dance level, but mark my words. Gonna. Beat. It. After these it's R-Type 3, Twilight Princess, Demon's Souls. Good stuff all around.



I remember beating G. Parodius. I think Viva Core got me good at the end of the speed zone. And god...Sonic Generations was such a fucking good game.


----------



## Percy (Dec 11, 2012)

Trying to play the original Prince of Persia... it's difficult. x.x


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally took down the final boss in _The Last Story_.  After three Game Overs, finally managed to keep Calista casting enough Holy spells to keep up an active Barrier (which, combined with Dragon Armor +7, reduces damage to me by a whopping *90%*), I managed to keep Gathering active often enough to keep my teammates safe from the boss's attacks, managed to link up a few good chains with Syrenne for increased damage, and wore it down.  Battle still took like half an hour though....

Hey, there's a save point _after_ the final boss?  Anyway, I made sure to pick up those two rare swords (East Wing and West Wing, off one of the bosses) on the way out.  And you get to wander around town more or less as much as you want, too!  You can even take Sir Therius up on his offer to "cross swords" with you, there are at least two more dungeon crawls waiting, exclusive armors for Zael (Knight Armor) and Calista (her blue hooded cloak).

Eventually the credits roll, and the game offers to make a new save file for the New Game Plus.  Y'know, another run through of a 30-hour adventure.  What to do first, though?  I really want to go make another attempt at taking down some Cave Cougars....


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I remember beating G. Parodius. I think Viva Core got me good at the end of the speed zone. And god...Sonic Generations was such a fucking good game.


Man dying in the speed zone stinks because you have to get your speed up before the screen scrolling kills you. Gewd gaim.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I really want to go make another attempt at taking down some Cave Cougars....



That sounds like a line a drunk college kid would say at a bar


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't imagine Cave Cougars shower often enough.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Man dying in the speed zone stinks because you have to get your speed up before the screen scrolling kills you. Gewd gaim.



Gradius 4. HARDEST speed zone in the series. Died like five times here.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Gradius 4. HARDEST speed zone in the series. Died like five times here.


Haha, only five?! That looks insane. I got to the end of Let's Dance and got destroyed by "Dancey Legs" as I call her. Maybe next time. Man I'm so happy to find someone else who's hardcore about shooters.


----------



## kanako (Dec 12, 2012)

just finished playing wow for the last few hours


----------



## veeno (Dec 12, 2012)

The elder scrolls morrowind.

Time has not been well for this game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Been playing Locomalito's home cooked indies. :3



benignBiotic said:


> Haha, only five?! That looks insane. I got to the end of Let's Dance and got destroyed by "Dancey Legs" as I call her. Maybe next time. Man I'm so happy to find someone else who's hardcore about shooters.



There's another here who is somewhat. Vaelarsa. She likes them.
If you like Gradius and GOOD retro styled indies that have real effort put into them, you this to yourself.
owe*


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 14, 2012)

Just beat Halo 4.  A Star Fox 64 level like Andross' stage in my Halo?  Yes, I approve.  

Best part of the whole game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 14, 2012)

Quake Live

I find it funny how I suck at everything but FFA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2012)

Been playing left4dead2 for the past week on advance.
If anyone else wants to join a game with me hit me up on steam my steam username is cannonfodderhere


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm trying to like this League of Legends game. I'm bored. :I


----------



## Taralack (Dec 14, 2012)

I started Red Dead Redemption today, checked out Theatrhythm Final Fantasy on iPad (surprised that it was released on iOS, wasn't expecting it) and kinda feel like playing lots of WoW again. Damn those dailies...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 14, 2012)

Killing Floor's 2012 christmas event.

British people dressed as chickens shooting zombie gingerbread men with tommy guns two weeks before christmas. In space.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 14, 2012)

REALLY disappointed with KF's christmas this year. It's absolute shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2012)

My friend let me borrow this Dream Drop Distance game. As much as I thought the other one's were shit, this is actually a KH I really like.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> I started Red Dead Redemption today, checked out Theatrhythm Final Fantasy on iPad (surprised that it was released on iOS, wasn't expecting it) and kinda feel like playing lots of WoW again. Damn those dailies...



That app only comes with 2 free songs, and be willing to shell out a lot more if you really want more songs. It's actually for both iPad and iPhone (iPod Touch) but it says that you need a gyroscope so, 1st Gen iPads won't work.


----------



## Percy (Dec 16, 2012)

Yesterday I got Scribblenauts: Unlimited. I love Scribblenauts.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 16, 2012)

Planetside 2 is taking up most of my free time at the moment. What an amazing game.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Dec 16, 2012)

At some point I need to quit being a lazy shit and start on Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Magick (Dec 18, 2012)

Sniper Elite: V2

Would play my old sega, but the tv doesn't have the input ports.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 18, 2012)

Halo 4 again this time on Legendary.  I still stand on my opinion of it being a weak entry in the series but damn can it be pretty.  The second level in particular is quite fetching.  Along with Master Chief's new ass.

Also in the first level, where you are outside the ship, I died and came across a strange glitch.  Apparently the game forgot I was in zero gravity.  The weapons returned to how they would normally sound and the physics went all wonky.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 18, 2012)

APB: Reloaded
if you play this game I am on the joker server
DwayneJ


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 18, 2012)

*- Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins* on Ultimate
- Still need to beat the Special Level in *Gokujou Parodius*
*- Saints Row 2*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2012)

Bought War Z on steam.

Shit's a fucking scam.


----------



## Namba (Dec 18, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time... for 3DS, bitchez!


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 19, 2012)

Dead or Alive 5 on 360.  Helena has the best tits in gaming.  The best.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 19, 2012)

Super Smash Bros. Melee, Super Mario Sunshine, Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly, and Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance

All Gamecube games; all really fun.  Some of which I'm just trying to finish.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

i was playing Cave Story until something happened that made me sad and i couldn't bring myself to keep going.
that and i can't get past the friggin dragons!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2012)

Far Cry 3.
It's awesome


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

Brutal Doom combined with the DETHMETL music mod. Really cool mod. You don't hear electronically produced metal too often.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Far Cry 3.
> It's awesome


Been debating whether to get this or not, whats the map editor like?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Been debating whether to get this or not, whats the map editor like?


I haven't tried it yet. Been to focused on SP and MP. And other games came up now that steam bombards my wallet with sales


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

- Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins. Even harder than Super somehow.  
- Zelda Twilight Prin-prin. I like it so far. 
- Drill Dozer. Pretty fun!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2012)

Wargame European escalation. Finally a RTS that requires actual strategy


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2012)

Still playing left4dead2, now on expert.
If anyone plays l4d2 hit me up on steam and we can play a campaign.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 24, 2012)

Playing Banjo-Tooie as well as Skyrim.


----------



## Suezotiger (Dec 24, 2012)

Found a Roller Coaster Tycoon Deluxe download (original with the 2 expansions) that works on Windows 7 so I've been playing that. Honestly, if they implemented the Shift raising thing, put some of the wacky special things on some roller coasters, and had a park editor, there'd be no reason to bother with 2 or 3.


----------



## veeno (Dec 25, 2012)

Xcon enemy unknown.

OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 25, 2012)

Recently picked up _Angry Birds Trilogy_ on the 3DS.  What can I say, don't have a phone?

Anyway, favorite moment was on one level (Angry Birds Classic, 3-5 or somewhere in that vicinity) where the formation resembles a large house with five TNT boxes in the center.  Having beaten the level once, I went back to it for the eagle's feather.  Eagle hits the house, something hits the TNT boxes and everything goes flying, nothing is left.  Then, three seconds later a single rock falls out of the sky and hits the ground, JUST like it would happen in a cartoon.


----------



## Percy (Dec 25, 2012)

Was playing Borderlands 2, quit after one of the missions was fucking difficult. x.x


----------



## Magick (Dec 26, 2012)

Dead Island


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
I got the game yesterday and I'm bored on Xbox so I might as well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2012)

A bit of Knights of the Old Republic and Lego LOTR.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Percy said:


> Was playing Borderlands 2, quit after one of the missions was fucking difficult. x.x


I can co-op you through it


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

Going to play some idunno maybe left4dead2 again, maybe black mesa.  I've already played everything like a million fucking times cause I'm on christmas break for a month and a half and still have two weeks left.  Bored as shit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Going to play some idunno maybe left4dead2 again, maybe black mesa.  I've already played everything like a million fucking times cause I'm on christmas break for a month and a half and still have two weeks left.  Bored as shit.


Get yourself Wargame european escalation. That game won't rot your braincells and is fun online


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 26, 2012)

Some Killing floor, Dunno why but it makes you feel a little bit like a pro when you aren't being XD, but yeah the games pretty nice


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Get yourself Wargame european escalation. That game won't rot your braincells and is fun online


I can't get any games until a month from now.  I'm bored out of my mind cause my college campus is in the middle of nowhere in a city with nothing to do and since the campus is closed down for Christmas break I have even less to do, with everyone but the resident assistant for the dorm and two people for the entire complex being gone for the break and I've already beaten every game I own like twenty times and watched all my movies and such god knows how many times.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 26, 2012)

I got bored and nostalgic at a christmas party and tried playing the original Kid Icarus on my 3ds....THAT GAME IS FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE. i can never get past the first level  good thing it was free...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 26, 2012)

Banjo-Kazooie, Banjo-Tooie, Dust: An Elysian Tail and Skyrim.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 26, 2012)

Black Ops 2 and Halo 4


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Black Ops 2 and Halo 4



I'm playing Halo 4 as well.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kotor II w/restoration mod


----------



## veeno (Dec 26, 2012)

Wild arms 2.

For the 100th fucking time.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

Garry's mod TTT and DarkRP... Gotta get back to work being an admin


----------



## SJ1208 (Dec 27, 2012)

Forza horizon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2012)

Guild wars 2 again. God I missed this game


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Guild wars 2 again. God I missed this game



You won't play that Dragon Nest, though!


----------



## veeno (Dec 27, 2012)

Space quest 1.

Because why not?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2012)

veeno said:


> Space quest 1.
> 
> Because why not?



Original or enhanced?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

Just started F.E.A.R on a whim. Not bad, but man I suck at FPSes. I'm only in it for the spooky. I'm a sucker for horror.


----------



## veeno (Dec 27, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Original or enhanced?


Original.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I was playing ESP Ra. De. but I quit because I'm awful at these games... ;-;


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 28, 2012)

Minecraft


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking to play Gran turismo 5 again, But i did play 3 Recently <3


----------



## veeno (Dec 28, 2012)

Dark souls.

This game...... is beautiful.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2012)

Sly 1


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> Dark souls.
> 
> This game...... is beautiful.


Aw yiss! What are you up to in it?


----------



## veeno (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Aw yiss! What are you up to in it?


Just started.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> Just started.


In that case I'm happy for you. Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## veeno (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> In that case I'm happy for you. Good luck and enjoy the ride.


Yeah i played demon souls a while ago.

This game may be better.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> Yeah i played demon souls a while ago.
> 
> This game may be better.


Demon's Souls had a lot of weird quirks and aspects that Dark Souls fixed or omitted. I think Dark is the better game overall though there were parts of Demon's that I loved.


----------



## Em1l (Dec 31, 2012)

Just about to start on the new Assassins Creed - very interested to see what its like


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

Minecraft.

I'm really getting sick of this boring-ass "realistic" terrain. Back in my day there actually used to be a point in exploring and setting up multiple bases.


----------



## veeno (Dec 31, 2012)

Gmod rp.

Sigh so many idiots.


----------



## Black Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Skyrim! Its so addicting O.O


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2012)

G Darius. This game's music is beyond weird... o-o
Tripod Sardine's theme almost made me lurch back.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2012)

Some FC3 Coop. Arsing about and werfing dat flammen all over the place and burning myself in the process.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to play Far Cry 3, but I'm not in my house right now. That sucks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

Going to play some Quake Live. Just like 12/31/11.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 31, 2012)

Played and beat Halo 4 over the last couple of days with my new room mate. It was pretty fun and I only have a few major complaints, so overall I think the new team is doing a very good job with the series.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 31, 2012)

Playing too much Crusader Kings 2.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 31, 2012)

Lately I've been playing League of Legends at least 3-4 battles a day.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 1, 2013)

Journey "Trophy hunting" and Ratchet and Clank : Full Frontal Assault.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I have about 14 hours into Tom Clancy's EndWar on my PC. Multiplayer may be dead but its single player is still enjoyable to me. I've also been playing Dungeon Defenders and Battlefield 3 on my PS3


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally! I'm home playing Far Cry 3.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 1, 2013)

Dust: An Elysian Tail

I am very intrigued.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Jan 1, 2013)

Not TF2 xD

Awesomenauts 8D


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2013)

I got sucked into starting Silent Hill: Downpour. Couldn't resist. I really love it. Really a return to form for the series. Not as great as its forbears, but a much better effort than what SH has seen recently. 'Dat rain.


----------



## veeno (Jan 1, 2013)

Zombie panic.

Surprisingly allot of Russians.


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm switching off between Borderlands 2, Black Ops 2, and Far Cry 3.


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 1, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Playing too much Crusader Kings 2.


This. Too much Crusader Kings 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm switching off between Borderlands 2, Black Ops 2, and Far Cry 3.



You won't play that Satazius though!!!


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You won't play that Satazius though!!!


I probably won't.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 2, 2013)

XIII


----------



## veeno (Jan 2, 2013)

Border lands 2 again.

*goes to clap traps birthday*

*is sad*


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 2, 2013)

chess, against myself. its the only way i know ill win


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 2, 2013)

FarCry3 Co-op. Lots of fails and laughs are had


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2013)

veeno said:


> Border lands 2 again.
> 
> *goes to clap traps birthday*
> 
> *is sad*



Marcus's response when you invite him is too funny.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Marcus's response when you invite him is too funny.


Hahahahahahaha no.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2013)

I may have judged Phantasy Star Online 2 a bit early. But I don't think you can blame me when the quest progression is so cryptic (even for a mostly untranslated game) that you end up doing the same 4 quests for 18 hours total. Just trudged on because I want to see the other parts of the game.

Finally found out how to advance. It's not as bad as I thought originally for an MMO JRPG...a FREE one. Not even close. It's actually hectic and kind of difficult. But a fair difficulty I can enjoy. Hope it stays like this.



Percy said:


> Hahahahahahaha no.



It was even funnier because I went to him last. So it was "Aww sorry", "wish I could make it", and then the final douchebaggey "lol fuck no".


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 2, 2013)

Playing Alice: Madness Returns right now.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't seem to stop playing Far Cry 3.


----------



## veeno (Jan 2, 2013)

Old republic.

Jesus i'm late to the party.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 2, 2013)

It's not really playing a game but I'm trying my hand at modding for Skyrim: A few stupid mods such as making the dragons sound like Godzilla and such.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2013)

Played a little Dragon's Dogma. It's not great.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 2, 2013)

Dyluck said:


> Played a little Dragon's Dogma. It's not great.


Is it because it's a Capcom game?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 2, 2013)

Third Age: Total War. 

Getting my ass kicked as Isengard.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 2, 2013)

Forza 4


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

Actually played DoDonPachi 4 on my phone again after a few months of playing it on Xbox and the harder ones on MAME. OH my God this version is so unbelievably easy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2013)

A bit of Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic and Jedi Knight 2 and finished Sly 1.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2013)

Level 14 (Autogyro Adventure) in Skylanders: Giants is long.  Really long.  Picked up most of the collectibles, but at the highest difficulty those enemies hit you pretty damn hard.  Lost 8 Skylanders, then decided to pack it in.  Really, I've yet to finish that level on any difficulty without a KO.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

...Borderlands 2 is hilarity.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2013)

Apparently in the Pokemon Dream World, if you've got a Pokemon tucked in from Black or White 1 (not 2) you can get Dream World Eevees.  Absolutely got to fetch one of those....


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is it because it's a Capcom game?



Probably!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

Doom II


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2013)

Sly 2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2013)

Dyluck said:


> Probably!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I just made my first vidya game this morning using Game Maker. Maybe I'm actually going somewhere with this.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been obsessing over Dragon Age: Origins-Awakening.

Not as good as Origins alone because 
1. can't romance people 
2. incredibly easy to get followers to like you even if you piss them off
3. Fuck Oghren.
4. Dialogue isn't as interesting.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jan 4, 2013)

Fallout 3 and I'm stuck deciding whether to to detonate the bomb :|

and Pokemon Pearl.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2013)

Been playing some Dark Souls.

The giant asylum demon was pretty easy, but fuck the skeleton soldiers.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 4, 2013)

SummerLioness said:


> Fallout 3 and I'm stuck deciding whether to to detonate the bomb :|
> 
> and Pokemon Pearl.



If you don't detonate the nuke and disable it, you get a house. That's really useful.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm FINALLY playing Pokemon White. Also picked up Black 2 for when I'm done with that.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 4, 2013)

Most wanted. 77/123 jackspots found. 61% completion single player. 

Not bad for playing the game for the last 3-4 days.


----------



## Nightside_Eclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

Doing a play through of Majoras Mask. After that I'll probably play a lot of CS:GO.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 4, 2013)

The original Silent Hill for PS1.  By some miracle, I managed to get the Good+ ending on my first playthrough.  However, I never found the rifle, which would have been helpful against the final boss.  :/


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

Mutations2000 said:


> The original Silent Hill for PS1.  By some miracle, I managed to get the Good+ ending on my first playthrough.  However, I never found the rifle, which would have been helpful against the final boss.  :/


Hells yeah. Despite being a huge SH fan I've never completed the first one. How do you like it?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2013)

Fiending on Phantasy Star Online 2. This game...is hard. o-o;
But it's fair. I'm not cheaped by stupid gameplay and broken mechanics like I find a lot of similar games have. The difficulty is welcome and fun.

I also got Image Fight working. Game takes no shit if you don't destroy enough. Got my hands on that Ragnarok Odyssey demo. Fucking nice. Good pick up for the Vita later on.  Game is hard too though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I re-played Mega Man X2.

This game has shit music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Today I re-played Mega Man X2.
> 
> This game has shit music.



Was one of my favorites in the X line though. Sigma was badass in that game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Hitman absolution, starting it on hard mode, which is the easiest of the hard modes XP


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2013)

Playing this game called Space Megaforce... Game is too official. Immediately solidified it's place in my top 10 Super Nintendo games.


----------



## Azure (Jan 6, 2013)

Been flip flopping between Thief: The Metal Age on Expert and X-Com UFO Defense the original. Both are making me rip my hair out a lot less than FTL. FTL is a special demon game that brings out the worst of my luck and the most virulent of AI cheating combined perfectly to make my blood boil by the second sector. Fuck that game. Fuck it with a spiky heated iron brand right into its lower intestine and through it's eye sockets at the same time whilst lighting it's genitals on fire with sterno jelly and running electricity from a battery through nipple clamps. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2013)

Burderlands 2! Pew pew!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2013)

Bulletstorm.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 6, 2013)

Still going between a few games, the main ones this time - 

Resident Evil 6 (playing that with my owner)
Lego Star Wars - The Complete Saga
Darksiders 2


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 6, 2013)

moonlightserenity said:


> Resident Evil 6 (playing that with my owner)



How do you like the game?
I'm a resident evil fan and apparently, I'm the only one that plays it. Everyone else either doesn't like it or doesn't have it.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 6, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> How do you like the game?
> I'm a resident evil fan and apparently, I'm the only one that plays it. Everyone else either doesn't like it or doesn't have it.



I like parts of it, although the QTE's are really annoying. We've only got Chris's campaign left to finish and to be quite fair what we are thinking the final boss fight could be fun but at the moment is just really boring with no save points.

It has it's ups and it has it's down like many games.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 6, 2013)

moonlightserenity said:


> what we are thinking the final boss fight could be fun but at the moment is just really boring with no save points.



You're in for a treat if you're Piers.


----------



## Fenristhewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Halo 4 and Black Ops 2 for my fps fix while I'm visiting family and Guild Wars 2 as my main MMO.  We have a nice solid 500 player mainly furry guild.  I look forward to getting back to it after I'm home from the holiday break.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2013)

Chivalry. Holy balls of baby jesus that game is fun. Can get annoying though because it's got those bugs but it is very, very fun when you get a good match going


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 7, 2013)

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad
For having a goddamn steep learning curve, it is a blast.
I only wish there was a little more balance between the SMGs. The Russian PPSh-41 is nigh impossible to use effectively at longer ranges (read: 20+ feet) because of its absolutely blistering fire rate of 1,000+ RPMs. That really makes it annoying when you go up against a German with a more controllable MP40.
It'd be nice if the PPS-43 (which cycles at a more leisurely 600 RPMs) was in the game, but that wouldn't be period correct since the Battle of Stalingrad happened between 1942 and February of 1943.
Oh well. I should just get better with the PPSh.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

Persona 4: The Golden and Batman Arkham Asylum since it was cheap on steam. That and Arkham City.

My Em-Em-Oh-Ar-Pager is SW:TOR at the moment.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2013)

Planet side 2.

Its like god made a video game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 7, 2013)

All of Journey again, a dash of Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One, and a hint of Sly 2.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

Pokemon XD and when I finished that I'll start a Nuzlocke run of Colosseum.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been playing a lot of Planetside 2, but just today I bough Dust: An Elysian Tail. So far I'm really diggin' it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2013)

Dark souls for pc
dont worry I have a controller


----------



## Therion (Jan 8, 2013)

league of legends


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 8, 2013)

Chivalry: Medieval warfare. Heads keep dropping and limbs get hacked. Just like it should in medieval games


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 8, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Dark souls for pc
> dont worry I have a controller


AW YISSSSSS

I'm playing and loving Silent Hill: Downpour. Far surpassed my expectations.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Dark souls for pc
> dont worry I have a controller


oh hey, i'm doing the same

kinda developing a love hate relationship with it


----------



## Taralack (Jan 8, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> kinda developing a love hate relationship with it



That's the point :V 

Lego Lord of the Rings, and finishing up my second ME3 playthrough with all DLC and extended cut


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally getting around to resident evil 5, and it kind of blows. Sheva. What r u doin?SHEVA, STAHP


----------



## BabyStar (Jan 8, 2013)

Black ops 2 B) of course cause I'm addicted to zombies lately


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I may download some random DOS games. Any ideas?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 9, 2013)

Just have picked up Borderlands 2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 9, 2013)

Decided to pick up X-COM: UFO Defense because my pc lacks the cpu to play Enemy Unknown. Still a great classic game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 9, 2013)

Battlefield 3's Single Player Campaign.  Probably the worst campaign I've ever played in any fps.


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Battlefield 3's Single Player Campaign.  Probably the worst campaign I've ever played in any fps.


It was way too short, that's for sure.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Battlefield 3's Single Player Campaign.  Probably the worst campaign I've ever played in any fps.


But dem graphics, dat lens flare.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 9, 2013)

You're right Green_Knight.  Battlefield 3 also has absolutely terrible graphics.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> You're right Green_Knight.  Battlefield 3 also has absolutely terrible graphics.


The flash light, it's too bright...AAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> The flash light, it's too bright...AAHHHHHHHHHHHH



I used to like battlefield 3 for the online, now the game just sucks with the updates.


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2013)

Hetaoni.

Wow this game sure is.....fucking horrible.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 10, 2013)

Beat Halo Combat Evolved Anniversay Edition.  Not too bad.  Really inconsistent visuals.


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> .  Really inconsistent visuals.



What do you mean?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know.  8I


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank : A Crack in Time, finishing up getting those trophies.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2013)

Enjoying Dragons Dogma more now that I'm further into it. Still wish I could get the pans to shut the hell up.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2013)

Just encountered Cryssalids in classic X-COM and I was lucky to lose just 1 solder and 80% of the civilians. Terror missions are tough but very rewarding if successful.
At the end of the month, the UN is like "Shut up and take our money!"


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> I don't know.  8I


What?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my shit!!! Darius Burst is on iPhone! 8D
I just learned about this! Had to buy it. Beastly fucking game and only $11!? That is a steal!


----------



## valia_wolfie (Jan 11, 2013)

Catherine. c: This game scares me. Well, mostly the baby boss thing. .w. did a fearquit for a while there. xD


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2013)

Call of duty black ops 2.

Dah fuck is up with the ending?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2013)

Armed Police Batrider. Game is badass.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 12, 2013)

valia_wolfie said:


> Catherine. c: This game scares me. Well, mostly the baby boss thing. .w. did a fearquit for a while there. xD


I've wanted to play that since it came out. How do you like it?

I beat *SH: Downpour* and am back to* F.E.A.R.* Starting to really get tired of it. I just don't like FPS I guess. *Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins* is ongoing, but my god it's hard.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2013)

Final fantasy 8.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2013)

Found a kickass high production shooter called Metal Black and sweet ravaging intercourse is this game HARD!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 12, 2013)

Beat Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 on Veteran.  I had fun.

Resident Evil 6 Leon Campaign.  Wow, that game just shit all over itself didn't it?  Starts on such a high note with the first two chapters.  Still great on the third chapter until about half way in and you fight a boss.  Boss fight goes on for a little too long but hey, Re5 had terrible pacing for boss battles too.  No biggie.  Chapter 4 is almost entirely boss fights.  Okkkkk I'm getting a little bored of this can we go back to fighting off waves of zombies?  Chapter 5 is 5 different boss battles with the exact same guy you fought in Chapter 4.  A guy who transforms from a dog, into a horse, then a T-Rex, then a Minotaur and finally into a giant Mothra.  

I have never seen a game fall apart so bad before...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Beat Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 on Veteran.  I had fun.
> 
> Resident Evil 6 Leon Campaign.  Wow, that game just shit all over itself didn't it?  Starts on such a high note with the first two chapters.  Still great on the third chapter until about half way in and you fight a boss.  Boss fight goes on for a little too long but hey, Re5 had terrible pacing for boss battles too.  No biggie.  Chapter 4 is almost entirely boss fights.  Okkkkk I'm getting a little bored of this can we go back to fighting off waves of zombies?  Chapter 5 is 5 different boss battles with the exact same guy you fought in Chapter 4.  A guy who transforms from a dog, into a horse, then a T-Rex, then a Minotaur and finally into a giant Mothra.
> 
> I have never seen a game fall apart so bad before...



Well I liked it. The only problem that I had with the game was the boss fights. Especially the last one, that was annoying. Other than that I still like the game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the game except for the boss fights too.  The boss fights in this game are so god damn awful.. that I can honestly see why reviewers hate it.  It's a pretty huge problem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2013)

CoD had boss fights?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> CoD had boss fights?



We were talking about Resident Evil 6. Imagine if CoD had boss fights.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> CoD had boss fights?


I think he meant those in Re6.

I've been playing Darksiders II, while it looks nice and the moves are well executed, the lack of gore starts to annoy me. First Darksiders was stabbing demons and squishies and chopping them to bits, Darksiders 2 has only offered mechanical constructs, skeletons, some ice thinges and a beast with few variants. I am a bit disappointed with this.
Also the lack of real bossfights, the most challenge seems to come from hitting many tougher foes at a time, or arena-like scenes. I want to fight more huge monsters. The one giant I've felled so far was made too easy.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 12, 2013)

Well technically Modern Warfare 3 had a boss fight.  QTE battle against Makarov.  Hung with a tow cable.  Oh my.

Executed far better than Halo 4's QTE finale.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Well technically Modern Warfare 3 had a boss fight.  QTE battle against Makarov.  Hung with a tow cable.  Oh my.
> 
> Executed far better than Halo 4's QTE finale.



I loved MW3's campaign. I just didn't consider anything bosses. And I never finished Halo 4 unfortunately. I need a new XBox. Mine doesn't play newer stuff anymore. Shit is 7 years old.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 12, 2013)

Well then come over to my house and I'll let you borrow my copy.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm playing Sonic Adventure 2. I feel like a kid again.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2013)

Fallout 3 game of the year edition.

*fawkes dies* NOOOOO *reloads save*


----------



## Golden (Jan 12, 2013)

I beat COD 4 on veteran a few days ago. I've tried to beat it every winter break for the past four years. What a hard fucking game.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 13, 2013)

Still playing Skyward Sword.

I just finished Marathon 2. Marathon was this trilogy of Mac FPS games back in the mid 90s made by Bungie before they made Halo. They're old but they had elaborate storylines, something new for FPS back then. 

I played them a little when I was young. All three games are now updated with new graphics and free to download for all major operating systems, and I decided to try playing them again.

Starting Marathon Infinity (#3). This one has multiple paths and bad endings. I'm gonna try to go through EVERY level.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

veeno said:


> Fallout 3 game of the year edition.
> 
> *fawkes dies* NOOOOO *reloads save*



Fawkes never died on me. I did the same thing everytime dogmeat died. However, one day, I found my first giant radscorpion and dogmeat died with it. I didn't realize dogmeat was dead until I saved. After that, the neighbors complained about someone screaming "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK" in my house.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 13, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> I beat COD 4 on veteran a few days ago. I've tried to beat it every winter break for the past four years. What a hard fucking game.


Did you beat Mile High Club on Veteran as well?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 13, 2013)

Chivalry. It was an arse to get, but bow I have the final veteran helmet for the archer. All classes now veterans


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Did you beat Mile High Club on Veteran as well?



I'm not much of a COD fan, but I remember playing the Mile High Club on veteran and that was a bitch. I didn't even make it to the stairs.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 13, 2013)

It is indeed quite troublesome.

Just beat Halo 4 on Legendary.  Ya know how they said if you finish the game on the hardest difficulty you get to see Master Chief's face completely?  Well that's a load of poo.  You only get to see his eyes for about 1 second.  >8I


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not on my xbox. I'm on my 3DS so I'm playing Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D. I truely hate the zealots, always the one that kills me.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2013)

Fallout 3 again.

Cant stop....need sleep...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

veeno said:


> Fallout 3 again.
> 
> Cant stop....need sleep...



When you're in Fallout, it's your character saying "Who needs sleep? Sleep is for noobs."


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 13, 2013)

Boo.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Boo.



(looking on the thread. reads post) "Oh shit! Oh God!" (Breathes heavily. Has a panic attack)


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

Just beat F.E.A.R. Not a bad ending. That leaves me playing *Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins* and maybe I'll finish *Shadowrun*.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;NURfvG0lfpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NURfvG0lfpA[/video]

This.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Fawkes never died on me.


He only died because he was being stupid when the enclave air strike rained down


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 13, 2013)

Chrono Trigger, which has the anime scenes in it and shit, that I got from the PS3 arcade.

I just hate how long it takes for fights to start up, and to get into the menus. It's like a 30 second or longer wait.
I don't think the original had this kind of issue, and I don't know if this just has to do with the port or my PS3, but damn is it fucking annoying. It makes me want to skip fights, even though I shouldn't skip fights because I need to level.


----------



## Golden (Jan 13, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Did you beat Mile High Club on Veteran as well?


  Nope.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I just hate how long it takes for fights to start up, and to get into the menus. It's like a 30 second or longer wait.
> I don't think the original had this kind of issue, and I don't know if this just has to do with the port or my PS3, but damn is it fucking annoying. It makes me want to skip fights, even though I shouldn't skip fights because I need to level.


My old PS version was like that, but I don't think the problem persisted in the DS remake. Sucks.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My old PS version was like that, but I don't think the problem persisted in the DS remake. Sucks.


I heard the DS remake changed a lot of things (for the better) and added a bonus boss that connects the story to Cross.
I'd like to have it, but I don't have a DS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2013)

Chrono Trigger. That is one Square Enix game I could actually say is one of my favorite games. I don't know how many times I went through it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I heard the DS remake changed a lot of things (for the better) and added a bonus boss that connects the story to Cross.
> I'd like to have it, but I don't have a DS.


Mhm. Having played like four versions of CT I would say the DS one is the definitive. Looks and sounds nice, has that extra content, all around perfect.

I started playing *NiGHTS into Dreams...* A game I have always wanted to play and it is pretty captivating. I suck with WASD controls, but man it's original and pretty.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2013)

Final fantasy 7.

Its....*ahem* its a bit overrated.

*gets shot*


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 15, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> You're in for a treat if you're Piers.



Damn, I really wasn't expecting that ending o.0


----------



## Xeno (Jan 15, 2013)

Journey, playing through it for the fifth time.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

veeno said:


> Final fantasy 7.
> 
> Its....*ahem* its a bit overrated.
> 
> *gets shot*


Yes it is, don't worry. I think it's a great game, but it's not "OMG, fuking perfect game nothing cums clos!" Do you like it at least?


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yes it is, don't worry. I think it's a great game, but it's not "OMG, fuking perfect game nothing cums clos!" Do you like it at least?


Oh yes it is a very very good game.

Its just not as everyone makes it out to be.

My favorite will always be ff 5 and ff 8


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 15, 2013)

Sniper Elite V2.  From our good friends Rebellion.  A company that produces nothing but shit yet somehow stays in business.

Actually not a bad game.  For Rebellion standards it might be their best game yet.


----------



## Golden (Jan 15, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Sniper Elite V2.  From our good friends Rebellion.  A company that produces nothing but shit yet somehow stays in business.  Actually not a bad game.  For Rebellion standards it might be their best game yet.


  You know, I love a generic shooting game as much as the next guy, but Sniper Elite V2 was far too gimmicky for me. So glad I passed on it.


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 16, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros. U. I completely cleared Story Mode already, but I must admit I'm having fun with the challenges and Boost Rush as well. I really expected it to feel disappointed by the sameness, but I must admit my magnetism towards anything Nintendo may have put the blinders on for this one.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2013)

New game plus on _The Last Story_.  Replayed the Reptid's Cave and Bandit's Warehouse dungeons once I got the chance to.  Of the former, the boss Cocoon weighed in at Lv.150 (!) and my team is barely even Lv.70 or so.  If you didn't guard his physical blows it was a one-hit KO -- ouch.  Good thing I brought Mirania along.

And apparently the Cave Cougars down in the river dungeon doubled in level, from 35/40 to 75/80.  Ouch.  I can at least take 2-3 hits from them before going down, but just how much HP do those guys have now?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 16, 2013)

Forza Motorsport 3 and Gran Turismo 5.  Playing racing games I am.


----------



## Percy (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out what game to focus on after beating the Borderlands 2 campaign. Unless of course, anybody would like to play that co-op. o-o


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

This Halo 4 game rox my sox. I love this game. Campaign's great so far. :3


...


.....


Cortana is fucking hot in this game.


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 17, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> New game plus on _The Last Story_.



I'm assuming if you've played it that much, it must be enjoyable somewhat. I always get the heebie-jeebies when shelling out money for a game that gets such polarizing responses from people, but this game and Xenoblade are now on my list of gotta-plays.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 18, 2013)

Far Cry 2. I finished Far Cry 3 a while back and my uncle wanted to try the game. He had this game so I decided to let him borrow the game while I borrow this one.


----------



## Tybis (Jan 18, 2013)

Streets of Rage Remake, again.
Unintentionally deleted my old save, but whatever.
Still can't believe Sega threw the hammer at it, instead of buying its awesomeness.


----------



## Percy (Jan 19, 2013)

I just gave Planetside 2 a try. Goodness, my side was terrible at defending.
But man, the game sure was intense.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 19, 2013)

Currently I'm playing Tales of the Abyss and Fallout: New Vegas. Both incredibly fun. I'm thinking New Vegas is my favourite Bethesda title so far.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm waiting for Bioshock: Infinite, other than that, I haven't really been playing much.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 19, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time, All 4 One, Full Frontal Assault, some Journey, and back to Sly 2.


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2013)

Link's Awakening and Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Symlus (Jan 19, 2013)

FFX, but I'm about to change over to AC3.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 19, 2013)

Jay-Hyaena said:


> Tales of the Abyss





Jay-Hyaena said:


> incredibly fun









Jay-Hyaena said:


> ..but not really.


Oh, Now I see...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 19, 2013)

ESP Ra. De.
I love this game so damn much. Got some real character to it that just screams 90's from the mountain tops.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm playing Resident Evil 6. Just here on the mercenaries beating the crap out of zombies.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 19, 2013)

Legend of Zelda, Majora's Mask


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2013)

^ Love the gameplay in that one.

Anyway, last night I found out the exact capacity of my backpack:  5.3" x 11.6" x 13.9" and not an inch more.  Of course I _could_ have figured this out without spending $350, but where's the fun in that?

(Translation: I picked up a Wii U.)


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2013)

Star wars knights of the old rebublic.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Shank 2. Great game might I add from what I've played.


----------



## Corto (Jan 20, 2013)

Spec Ops: The Line.

Or, more accurately, just completed it. The mechanics themselves are just run of the mill for a third person shooter, but holy shit the writing and the setting. This is among my top 5 games of all time, and definitely put me off modern shooters, at least for now. It'll be a looong time before I enjoy them, and I think Spec Ops put the final nail on the coffin that says "I'll never play another Call of Duty game in my life". 

So now I'm starting a campaign on Shogun 2. Bought the game, never played it until now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 20, 2013)

Mini Shooter!


----------



## Nibo (Jan 21, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion. Then I'll probably give LoZ Wind Waker a shot.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2013)

...they actually released La Mulana for WiiWare after all?  *gets*


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2013)

Im playing doom 1,2 and 3 on the bfg edition.

Now if only they would release a quake collection.


----------



## Bazeel (Jan 21, 2013)

DayZ, on the FA server!


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 21, 2013)

Popped Borderlands 2 back in recently.


----------



## Golden (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm playing Black Ops 2 now


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 21, 2013)

Just beat GoldenEye Rogue Agent on Ps2.  What an upsetting game.  

Last level you get a weapon that can kill anything it touches in one shot.  That's sweet shit.  Slow firing and has a 3 round magazine, oh well don't wanna make it too easy.
Enemies get same weapon and can kill you in one shot.  Well I don't mind a challenge.
When they use that weapon it can fire multiple times faster than yours in 3 to 6 shot burst, well beyond it's capabilities.  Well that's not fair.
Enemies also get shields that can deflect your entire magazine and regenerate the damage before you can even reload.  >8(

Fuck your shit, Rogue Agent.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2013)

Bosses in La Mulana (Wiiware) are definitely tougher than playthroughs on YouTube make them appear.  Took like 10 tries to defeat Bahamut.

They changed the location of the Bronze Mirror (which unlocks the backside areas) - you don't automatically get it after beating Ellmac, you instead have to get the 1st seal (Origin seal) and solve the drain plug puzzle in Spring of the Sky.

Swimming in water doesn't do as much damage to you as before - but swimming in lava does even more.  Even with the Ice Cape equipped, you still take damage in lava (but very slowly)

There are Anubis in the Temple of Moonlight everywhere - fortunately, they don't sap your HP just by being on the screen, they have to actually see you first.  Unfortunately, they sap your HP even faster than lava.

Chamber of Extinction isn't totally black now - you can see about 1.5 sq around yourself.  Unfortunately, you can't see anything (enemies included) outside this radius, AND instead of just having a few dark rooms in the Chamber, now the *ENTIRE Chamber of Extinction is dark*.  And there's a new midboss in it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2013)

Star wars battlefront 2 with my cousin.

I did not even know the game was split screen.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 23, 2013)

Beat Quake 1 on hard.

Awesome game.  Not really hard but it made up for it with it's awesomeness.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 24, 2013)

Dead Island...WITH NO MODS ON
I might reinstall my old Day and night mod though at least


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2013)

Currently stuck on 3 or so puzzles in La Mulana.

1 - Unlocking the Twin Labyrinths; aka clearing that cursed fog so you can actually explore it proper.  I can explore the middle section somewhat (found one of the Grail tablets, beat one of its two midbosses) if entering from the Inferno Cavern, but I think the solution is via dropping down from Ellmac's room and you need the Twin Statue to do so.  Which leads directly to...

2 - How do I even GET the Twin Statue?  There's two large statues in the Labyrinth that you use your Flare Gun on, that much I've solved, but ... what?  There's also a statue in the Inferno Cavern with a hint of "Turn left and swing your weapon; turn right and swing your weapon" (with a reference to the twins).  I think that's related, but....

3 - Solving the four Eden puzzles.  Rather than just opening four treasure chests, you now have to explore the Temple of Moonlight and find/scan four specific locations to reveal four pedestals needed to open them with.  I've found two.  I think my remaining two clues are "stand before a face of the highest rank" (?) and "beneath the dancing man's feet" (I'm sure I heard a reference to the dancing man already, but I don't remember where).

4 - Beating the Anubis miniboss.  I'm thinking this is the last obstacle before getting the Serpent Staff (then beating Algon and acquiring the Feather), but ... how?  It's nice of them to drop down a ladder so you can escape the room, but he seems invulnerable to attack.  (On which note: I've never seen any other enemy, bosses included, glow blue when you hit them for no damage.)

5 - The entrance to the Goddess's Tower.  You know, the one from the Surface in the waterfall area.  It's covered by rocks now (in fact you can't even tell until you scan it, where your scanner says "the rocks in this area are a lighter shade".  What do I blow it up with to reveal the door?)

6 - And getting pretty much anywhere in the Tower of Ruin.  There's a weapon box there, but how does it open again?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2013)

Still Chivalry. Getting tired of bugs and glitches, because I know the january update will come soon and fix them.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2013)

Tried downloading Street Fighter X Mega Man but ... damn.  I realize it's a fan-effort-from-scratch but seriously, the system requirements on this thing ... IWBTG, Cave Story, and La Mulana all run twice as good on half the specs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never gotten pulverized in a game as bad as I am now. When people talk about hard Capcom games naming Ghouls n Ghosts, Mega Man, and DMC, they always leave out Giga Wing and Mars Matrix at the TOP. 

These are the two *HARDEST* video games I have ever played. I'm seriously getting shockingly decimated on an unprecedented, maniacally brutal level. What the fuck did I do to these games!?


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 24, 2013)

Internet chess. I want to play skrim but I havnt gotten to buying it yet.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 24, 2013)

Doing a screenshot run of F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin.  Been putting off doing this for far too long.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2013)

Making some progress in La Mulana.  Apparently you need the Book of the Dead to beat the Anubis miniboss - then his homing death spell just drains your HP (fast) instead of killing you outright, and you can damage him.  Got the Feather, used it in the Giants' Graveyard to get the Gauntlet (double attack speed w00t!).  Now if I hadn't dropped those ice blocks in the Graveyard I would've been able to reach the Graveyard's save point and door to the other end of the Temple of Moonlight where it gives you a second hint about beating Anubis....

Beat the other Twin Labyrinths midboss after several tries, discovered the ladder that leads into the upper part of the Ruined Tower (how did I miss that...) .  Opened the door to Viy's room, got the Earth spears, now I just need an Ankh jewel to summon the boss.

And I'm still stuck on the Eden puzzles.  Got three of the four pedestals now, but where's the last one?  Face of the highest rank ... dancing man's feet ... and I _knew_ something was suspicious about that really bright and cheery room above the Temple of Moonlight -- apparently it's actually the Gate of Illusion.  Y'know, the maze that's second only to Hell Temple.


----------



## Grimpkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Darksiders II, Dota 2, and Star Control II.  If you know what star control II is I love you.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 25, 2013)

Castlevania HOD and Chrono Trigger for DS. I tried Fire Emblem but couldn't wrap my head around the gameplay, yet.


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Jan 25, 2013)

Been playing Black Ops 2 a lot but also Doom 3 BFG Edition.


----------



## Haly.. (Jan 25, 2013)

Playing Portal 2 for the 5th time and Battlefield Heroes too.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 25, 2013)

Internet chess,as usual


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 26, 2013)

Super Deepthroat



Alyxx Thorne said:


> Been playing Black Ops 2 a lot but also Doom 3 BFG Edition.



There's a surprise.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Super Deepthroat



The character customisation in that game is fantastic.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 26, 2013)

Chivalry.
It's free weekend and there're absolute shit-for-brains swarming every server.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 26, 2013)

Popped Mass Effect 3 back in recently. Going to finish my Insanity run on my Sentinel Shep.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Jan 27, 2013)

Been replaying San Andreas to placate myself until GTA V hits. Still one of the best games to kill a couple hours of your life aimlessly dicking around.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 27, 2013)

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.  This game is hilarious.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 27, 2013)

The battle against Chi You (the eight-armed demon in Gate of Illusion) was hilarious.  First, his weapons aren't anything to write home about - his huge axe projectiles and shuriken won't even hit you as long as you're at ground level.  The real threat is plain old collision damage, as his movements are mostly random and he's totally immune to projectiles so you have to get in close and personal with your whip.  And he likes to block things with his shield.  But it turns out that if you whip his shield several times it'll stun him and create a short opening where you can jump and leap up to strike him in the face - but then he counters by hopping forward into you.  Anyway, I did beat him after about six tries ... only for part of the ceiling to fall on me when I tried to go for the treasure chest.  Kaizo Trap much?

WTF Viy is immune to subweapons too?  Okay, at least I can get in striking range with my double-jump, but that battle took a lot of tries (didn't feel like as many as Bahamut did, but still) mainly because Viy likes to spam his IMA CHARGIN' MA LAZER attack a lot more than he used to (and more or less from the start of battle), and how it burns off some of the platforms makes it much more difficult to hit his eye when it's exposed.  On the bright side, he only advances when his eye is open instead of all the time.

At least climbing the Tower of the Goddess wasn't quite so annoying.  Those invisible enemies now act like Boos from the Mario series - they back off when you're looking at them, but charge at you when you turn your back.  Fortunately they have a very slightly visible silhouette now so once you know where they are you can take them out.  I need to do something about those Goddess statues though - need to find a way into the Chamber of Birth.  Seems like I need to save up $200 for that snapshot program in the Tower of Ruin shop now.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 27, 2013)

Pacman


----------



## gameboi9321 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Black Ops 2 Zombies*.

*tHAT RAY GUN THOUGH.*


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2013)

Et for atari.

*shoots self*


----------



## Percy (Jan 27, 2013)

veeno said:


> Et for atari.
> 
> *shoots self*


You poor soul.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 27, 2013)

About to play Dust 514. F2P? Check.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally found that Twin Statue and broke the seal in the Twin Labyrinths - now I can explore it properly.  But how the heck do you get into the Chamber of Birth again?


----------



## Golden (Jan 28, 2013)

Rachet and Clank: Going Commando


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2013)

Baphomet is no pushover anymore in La Mulana.  In the original that demon was almost anticlimactic, but now its lightning and fire attacks strike across the entire room ... and the best part is how once you've done enough damage Baphomet gets tired of just standing there and transformed into a slightly smaller, more mobile form with completely new attacks.

I finally made it through the Chamber of Birth though ... to discover that the new Palenque isn't any easier.  Great.  Well, I suppose I can go challenge the Dimensional Corridor now that I have the Key for it....


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 30, 2013)

Borderlands 2. Because Addy is willing to co-op with me


----------



## kyle19 (Jan 30, 2013)

Planetside 2, its super addicting.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2013)

And now I realize why La Mulana bosses are killing me so damn quickly:  Because I read that one tablet in Mausoleum of the Giants.  Y'know, the one that forbids you from reading it again?  Apparently, not only does it spawn more enemies throughout the game but it doubles the bosses' HP and their attack power.  Yeowch.  Anyway, Palenque finally went down but Baphomet is still putting up quite the fight.


----------



## Tobran (Jan 31, 2013)

Guild Wars 2. There was a big patch day before yesterday nad its nice to play though and see how they fixed everything


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2013)

Baphomet finally went DOWN.  That's right; burn, you demon, burn.  All those minibosses in Tiamat's corridor -- they look pretty awesome in the remake.  Especially Ushumgallu (I think that's his name), a flying dragon in golden armor now.  But where's the last midboss?  Great.  According to a guide that obtuse hint under the giant naga statue in the Inferno Cavern ("turn left and swing your weapon; turn right and swing your weapon") is the hint for this.  A guide on GameFAQs says to do this in two or three locations to open up the path.

Hate resorting to GameFAQs all the time, but when you're stuck....


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

*Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins* (Still going!!)
and *Devil May Cry 4* (AKA Devil May Quatro)


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 31, 2013)

I am playing the 'lets find a job' game. So far, I am losing.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh hi, Tiamat.  I saw videos of you on YouTube and while I still think axing you in the face is too cheap of a way to fight you (I'm trying to beat you with my trusty Chain Whip) ... you're definitely putting up a fight.  I can nail you with maybe one whip per double-jump, I can spam Flares in your face, but ... wow.  Is it because I'm playing on Hard mode?  And I still haven't managed to dodge that Octagon Laser yet, and half the time I can't survive long enough to even get there at all! (Sure your other attacks don't do much damage even on hard mode, but over time it really adds up.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 1, 2013)

Pokemon Platinum


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I am playing the 'lets find a job' game. So far, I am losing.


That game is beyond Nintendo Hard :[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That game is beyond Nintendo Hard :[


I AM Nintendo Hard.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 1, 2013)

Sly 3


----------



## Krigare (Feb 1, 2013)

Free to Play air combat game: War Thunder.
Oh, and Mechwarrior Online of course.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 3, 2013)

So long, Tiamat!  Took forever tries without the Axe, but man was it worth it.  Hmm ... the logic behind the 8 mantras puzzle doesn't exactly work anymore since they moved the locations of the crosses around, but I solved that.  Now how do I reach that last save point....


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Feb 3, 2013)

Right now I'm playing halo 4 but I can't wait until Dead space 3 comes out next saturday


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm playing the Pawn Stars game on Facebook since it's so easy


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 4, 2013)

Beat La Mulana remake!


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

Playing through the Dawn of War series, currently on Dark Crusade. Also, WTF KHORNATE SORCERER!!!!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 4, 2013)

Playing some DoW Dark Crusade along with some Chivalry


----------



## Kahze (Feb 4, 2013)

Im playing guildwars 2 and Divinity 2


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars

I both like it and hate it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
> 
> I both like it and hate it.


That shit's got a good theme


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That shit's got a good theme



Eh, it doesn't really have that "OH FUCK EVIL FLESH-EATING CYBORGS ARE TAKING OVER EARTH AND TEARING OUR LIMBS APART FOR PARTS FOR MORE EVIL CYBORGS" kind of feel that it should have, in my opinion. The Quake 4 theme was a lot better, and had that really unique Strogg-like sound as opposed to that campy orchestral stuff you hear in almost every other scifi game.

Hell, I felt the whole game itself was missing that lovable Quake feeling, and it was a real let down when it was confirmed that that would be the conclusion to the Stroggos story-line (despite the fact that it was a prequel, of course).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Eh, it doesn't really have that "OH FUCK EVIL FLESH-EATING CYBORGS ARE TAKING OVER EARTH AND TEARING OUR LIMBS APART FOR PARTS FOR MORE EVIL CYBORGS" kind of feel that it should have, in my opinion. The Quake 4 theme was a lot better, and had that really unique Strogg-like sound as opposed to that campy orchestral stuff you hear in almost every other scifi game.
> 
> Hell, I felt the whole game itself was missing that lovable Quake feeling, and it was a real let down when it was confirmed that that would be the conclusion to the Stroggos story-line (despite the fact that it was a prequel, of course).


True, it doesn't have that kind of a feel to it, and I too do prefer the Q4 theme, but as the ET theme is meant to be for both armies, I think it fares decently. 
Sadly I don't remember much of the actual game, I only had the demo on xbox some years ago


----------



## Aibiki (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm currently replaying Final Fantasy IX for the... 5th time I think. Currently at the almost-end of disc 3. 

And Minecraft, always minecraft.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 6, 2013)

Dead Space 3
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Dawn of War Dark Crusade
TF2

...Lots to do!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 6, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros U.  And the Flying Squirrel suit is AWESOME.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 8, 2013)

Sequence breaking La Mulana for fun and profit.  I activated "hard mode" before fighting any of the bosses - WOW did Amphisbaena become much stronger.  Sakit not so different, but I was out of Shuriken so I finished him off with the Chakram (and Chakram are SERIOUSLY powerful, it only took like 3 hits once he switched phases).  Ellmac virtually impossible - even with 200 HP and the Chain Whip at my disposal I still barely scraped by.  I also opened the door to the Gate of Time and took the back entrance to Tower of the Goddess - I climbed that thing *in the dark*.  Now I can put off beating Viy (and apparently you have to beat Bahamut before you can get to Viy).


----------



## 905 (Feb 9, 2013)

Currently working on: S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Prypiat + Misery Mod - master difficulty play through. Building a Space Station with prototype DSV in Kerbal Space Program, and some dicking about in Planet Side 2. 

I really need to get DoW again, all this talk makes me want to play it again, there were some great mods for it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 9, 2013)

Mount and Blade: Warband for me.

I recently ended my long service to the kingdom of swadia (most powerful yet hated faction in my playthrough) and I have taken over nearly all of the Sarranid Sultanate. Their troops die so damn easily and their lands are so damn rich. I have all major cities and I just have to take control of a few random-ass castles and they're dead.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 9, 2013)

Just started up Black Ops 2. Not sure if I want to really play it though. I might just go and play GT5 or some Forza 4. Not too sure yet.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 9, 2013)

Defiance beta. Better than expected!


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been playing Call of Duty 4 online and doing terrible at it. I don't know _how_ people manage to rack up these 10+ killstreaks I keep seeing. I'm at Master Sergeant I and I've yet to get a streak bigger than 5, and on average I'm lucky to get a killstreak at all. Hell, half the time I'll empty a magazine into someone at point blank and they'll completely shrug it off. I didn't think I was that bad at shooters, considering they're almost all I play.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

More M&B, I have wiped out the Sarranid Sultanate and the Khergit Khanate successfully and all their lands are mine. However I'm now at war with the Rhodoks (which I started, regretfully) and those faggot Swadians and Nords. 

I'm in a real arseache, yet I'm still gaining land, thankfully. Mostly Swadian land, with the aid of swarms upon swarms of Sarranid desert people wielding their fancy swords in their splendid battle-turbans.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 10, 2013)

Lego Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got myself to beat Battlefield 3's single player campaign.  It's true, it is short.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 11, 2013)

I started Borderlands a few days ago.
It's a welcome break from Demon's Souls and Super Meat Boy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I started Borderlands a few days ago.
> It's a welcome break from Demon's Souls and Super Meat Boy.


I bet it is!

I finally started *Gunstar Super Heroes* is it is quite the solid sequel. The gameplay is a bit more comfortable than the first game. More melee attack and maneuvers. I like it!






Also I'm trying to get all A's in *NiGHTS into dreams...* and I'm still flirting with the higher* DMC4* difficulties.


----------



## Magick (Feb 11, 2013)

Child Of Eden


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got Forza Horizons, all I can say is it's awesome.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 12, 2013)

Contra on GameBoy Pocket and Commando on COMMODORE 64. People think that I have tourrette's syndrome while I'm playing Commando.


----------



## Ice Link (Feb 12, 2013)

Playing Shinobi 3DS and replaying some Ace Attorney cases. Though I'm mostly getting my fill of the project M brawl hack.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 12, 2013)

Until my friggin hand heals I cant play any consel games so I instead am playing Pitch with my cousin.(with cards, not a ball, that would just make me stupider)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Alleen's Colon Marijuana. Disappointment, but could be a lot worse


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 12, 2013)

Armed Police Unit Gallop.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Alleen's Colon Marijuana. Disappointment, but could be a lot worse



HAHA! This actually made me laugh my ass off. Well done SC! As for me Dead Space 3 and Feed The Beast (Minecraft)


----------



## Magick (Feb 13, 2013)

The Last Stand: Union City

Love this game


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2013)

Metro 2033

Good shit. Seems to run surprisingly well, given how nice it looks. It's a bit like Stalker, but without the huge outside areas to explore. And more ohshitohshitohshit.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2013)

Sequence breaking is about to come to an end in LaMulana.  Tiamat went down, Chakram is stupidly powerful (3x strong as the Chain Whip), and Xelpud didn't have much to say about the Magatama Jewel.  Wish I knew what he'd say about the Djed Pillar, but ... wait, you have to beat both Palenque and Baphomet to reach the area that has it, and you have to beat Viy to get the Mulana Talisman as well as get the Crystal Skull and beat Palenque ... another save file, then.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

Divinity II Developer's Cut


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 14, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Metro 2033
> 
> Good shit. Seems to run surprisingly well, given how nice it looks. It's a bit like Stalker, but without the huge outside areas to explore. And more ohshitohshitohshit.




That game is awesome, it's one of my favorites. It's one of those rare games that has both a good story and good game play going for it.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm playing dead space 3 and i'm having extreme fun with the devils horns


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Just played some Battlefield 3 and Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 16, 2013)

System Shock 2, obviously.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2013)

Picked up a used copy of Pokemon Pearl lately for trading purposes.  Couldn't find any good trades on the GTS for the starters, and you don't exactly find many Dittos in Sinnoh ... I did have to reload the save file several times to ensure the player had a female starter (of each) before trading.  And, of course, I don't think you're even allowed to trade before you get the Poke Ball tutorial.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that I got my video card installed, I'm playing Oblivion. But I don't know which mods I should install.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 18, 2013)

*Maplestory   
*Trying to raise an item pot pet thingy.

*Space Pirates and Zombies
*Just blowing various ships up to get more ships.



lupinealchemist said:


> Now that I got my video card installed, I'm playing Oblivion. But I don't know which mods I should install.



Obscuro's Oblivion Overhaul Mod, seems to be the best oblivion mod that I have been able to find. You'll probably want a companion mod of some sorts as well, because the overhaul makes the game much harder. I would also suggest getting something along the lines of the script extender mod/patch so that you can do more with the game.


----------



## Zvarri (Feb 18, 2013)

Currently playing Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 21, 2013)

Quake 4 on Xbox 360.  Apparently the game was rereleased by Bethesda.  Maybe they fixed the game's terrible frame rate problems?  Nope...

Got the game brand new for 5 bucks.  So not a big loss and it's still a fun game, warts and all.


----------



## Tableside6 (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't even know anymore...


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 21, 2013)

What?  Surely there is a video game for you to play.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally got my hands on Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 22, 2013)

Just played Castle Crashers for the first time the other day.


----------



## Percy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've actually been searching for something new to play. Something free yet offline.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm back into Skyrim again. I'm thinking of trying out Hawken though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 22, 2013)

CodBlops 2.
I am the 1337357 of them all.
I am da trollan and laughan at dem hippies free weekend 420blazeitfgtxXXX


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've actually been searching for something new to play. Something free yet offline.



I'm assuming you also mean something other than shitty flash games.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2013)

Going back to play Landstalker on VC.  Story has its moments, soundtrack includes the good, the bad, and the MIDI hell.  I still love the crypt puzzles underneath Mercator.  Oh yes, and that optional sidequest where a witch turns you into a dog.  There's no escape, no save points, and best of all ... the dungeon contains *absolutely nothing that can kill you*.  Which conveniently means there's nothing to save you from its two timed switch puzzles of hell.

I'm talking about you, Mr. 11:00 into the video.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 22, 2013)

kicking ass and taking names in black cocks 2

i still hate that game though, multiplayer is really really easy (or at least it is for me) and the weapons are ridiculously OP, definitely not buying it


----------



## Dizrawr (Feb 22, 2013)

Timesplitters: Future Perfect
I love the series, a good throw back from time to time is great.


----------



## Percy (Feb 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm assuming you also mean something other than shitty flash games.


Of course.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 22, 2013)

Dizrawr said:


> Timesplitters: Future Perfect
> I love the series, a good throw back from time to time is great.


I am experiencing infinite jealousy because I do not have that game.

Beat Quake 4 on 360.  Despite it's technical flaws this game is fabulous.  Quite fabulous in fact.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2013)

Aidy said:


> kicking ass and taking names in black cocks 2
> 
> i still hate that game though, multiplayer is really really easy (or at least it is for me) and the weapons are ridiculously OP, definitely not buying it


I find it rather boring to play HC modes. All it takes is a single bullet, which is good don't get me wrong, but when there are ten guys firing SMG with high firerate spraying and praying all about in a tiny map it gets pretty boring


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

Currently playing Pokemon Black 2, Borderlands 2 and Thinking of maybe playing Dark Souls.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 23, 2013)

Landstalker's Lake Shrine, I forgot how much I hate you.  You're like ... the Hell Temple of this game's dungeons.  And you're _not_ optional.

- There's a save point one screen inside the entrance.  In a game that generally DOESN'T give you ANY save points inside dungeons to begin with.
- There's a room with four healing herbs you can just pick up off the floor.  They respawn endlessly (but you can only stock nine herbs at a time).
- There's at least two puzzles where you're locked in a room with enemies that are totally invincible.  You have to dodge and evade them for about 20 seconds until a switch appears that opens the doors out.
- To get one key, you have to hop up a series of three platforms but the middle one is missing.  Step on a nearby switch to make the platform appear for precisely 1/2 second.  Okay, that won't work.  Pick up a nearby box and THROW it onto the switch from the first platform, then quickly hop up the middle platform praying it doesn't suddenly disappear out from under you.  Which it will.  Oh boy, it will.
- Even better, two puzzles for getting one of its Life Stocks.  The first, step on a switch to make five statues start moving across the room.  You have to stop two or three of them (by walking in front of them) to form a bridge to the door ... inside which you'll find a puzzle similar to the one above:  Step on a raised podium to make a small platform appear for a split second, then quickly hop across it before it disappears to gain the treasure.  Only split-second / frame-perfect speed and timing will allow you to make it across.
- Kill all lizardmen in a room to remove statues blocking a pit to the next room.  Oh, and it also lowers a block that covers up the pit so you can't access it.  You have to wait near the edge of the pit, THEN kill all lizardmen from there so you can hop down the pit before it gets closed off.
- One room has two doors you can't reach (too high to jump up to).  You have to keep exploring the dungeon until you find the room that is precisely above it and jump down from above.  Which is harder than it sounds, mainly because "maps" are for SISSIES.  Oh, and you also have to make a (falling) platform appear in the room first otherwise you have nothing to land on when you try to jump down from above.


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Final Fantasy X, oh yeah.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 23, 2013)

The new Assassin's Creed III DLC Wrath of King Washington Ep. 1.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2013)

Theatrhythm. I've maxed out Rhythmia and unlocked all the characters I care about (w/e Seifer/Sephiroth/Cain go home), so now it's just about getting an "S" on all the ultimate songs... and seeing how long I last in the chaos shrine. (spinning arrows aaaaa)

Also I'm in the middle of Ni no Kuni. Such a lovely game ;w;


----------



## KlassBeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Playing Fire Emblem. Probably gonna start a Pokemon Colosseum run soon.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm, maybe before turning in that used copy of Pearl I should use it to complete the Spiritomb hunt in Platinum... apparently it requires linking with other players via Sinnoh Underground.


----------



## veeno (Feb 25, 2013)

Starcraft with brood war.

Maybe im crazy but i remember some expansions that came out other than brood war that got pulled off the shelves.


----------



## Percy (Feb 25, 2013)

I was playing a little bit of that Street Fighter X Megaman game. I'm not good at it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 25, 2013)

Persona 4.

Never played any of this series before, but this game is pretty fun.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 26, 2013)

Black Ops 2. Online with no friends is disheartening.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Black Ops 2. Online with no friends is disheartening.


If I enjoyed FPS at all I would play Blackcops II with you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 26, 2013)

Chivalryyyyy. Can't get enough of that game


----------



## Tychas (Feb 26, 2013)

Serious Sam: The First Encounter, Metal Gear Rising, and Tera...it all depends on where I'm at.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 26, 2013)

I prefer PC gaming to console gaming, so I usually play games on Steam. Normally I play a lot of Team Fortress 2 but I recently bought all the Half Life 2 games and Portal so I'm having fun with those. Off my PC, I normally play quite a bit of Pokemon as well.


----------



## Tychas (Feb 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I prefer PC gaming to console gaming, so I usually play games on Steam. Normally I play a lot of Team Fortress 2 but I recently bought all the Half Life 2 games and Portal so I'm having fun with those. Off my PC, I normally play quite a bit of Pokemon as well.



Just like that I want to play Pokemon again. ><


----------



## Outcast (Feb 26, 2013)

Right now, I'm playing CoD: Black Ops 2, even though the game makes me sick, and I absolutely hate its simplicity and lack of creativity. For some reason though, I can't find anyone decent to play it with... 

Against my better judgment, I want the new Gears of War, so I'm also playing GoW 3 for practice.

EDIT- Can't forget about Quake 4.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 26, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Right now, I'm playing CoD: Black Ops 2, even though the game makes me sick, and I absolutely hate its simplicity and lack of creativity. For some reason though, I can't find anyone decent to play it with...
> 
> Against my better judgment, I want the new Gears of War, so I'm also playing GoW 3 for practice.
> 
> EDIT- Can't forget about Quake 4.


Wait, they are making a new GoW?
Guh. I'd appreciate if for once major game companies would understand new games of the same franchise kill it.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, its called... uh, GoW: Judgment (I didn't see that pun coming). It's a prequel to the original franchise. It might actually be decent. What really caught my eye was the diverse multiplayer; just saw it on Youtube a few days ago.

I think its release date is March 19 (Unless they decide to push it back like GTA VI).


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd appreciate if for once major game companies would understand new games of the same franchise kill it.


Strange that Mario and Pokemon don't seem to have that problem.

Speaking of which, I just nabbed me that Spiritomb in Platinum.  Catching it was ... interesting ... my whole team's in the Lv.45 range, so I can't afford to hit it with anything beyond status moves.  Like Umbreon's Confuse Ray.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Strange that Mario and Pokemon don't seem to have that problem.


To me those are dead. Pokemon games as far as I know offer not much new than some new pokemons per game. Mario is the same thing over and over again in a different setting, or in gasp, 3D.
I am sick to death of Nintendo's party games.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 27, 2013)

Remember Super Mario Sunshine? That game was pretty unique; I hope they do something like that again, instead of copying and pasting a New Super Mario Brothers game every time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Remember Super Mario Sunshine? That game was pretty unique; I hope they do something like that again, instead of copying and pasting a New Super Mario Brothers game every time.



Or Luigi's Mansion, I loved that.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 27, 2013)

Recently bought a Nintendo 64 so I've just been playing that.  8D


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2013)

Dark Souls. Strength build gg.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mario is the same thing over and over again in a different setting, or in gasp, 3D.


If it ain't broken....


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 1, 2013)

MINI RAVE!

It's taken me 6 years (probably 300 hours total of trying), but I FINALLY got my 1 life clear for the original DoDonPachi!!!! It was a little side goal of mine since 7th grade since DoDonPachi is most shooter players' first 1CC. With months of practice they, clear the entire game on one life. And by entire game, I mean two loops. 
Go through the 6 stages once while meeting certain stipulations to access the secret hidden game which is the same 6 stages again at double difficulty. 
More bullets, faster bullets, and suicide bullets as well as new patterns followed by Taisabachi and finally the dreaded mecha she-devil, Hibachi. I got through all 12 stages and destroyed Hibachi on one life. The final score was around 233,000,000...500,000,000 points less than the top BUT I'm not Japanese, so I'm not worried about achieving that. 
I wish I could have screencapped, but when I tried it only got a black screen and I exited the game before checking. Q^Q

I'm so happy, though.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am sick to death of Nintendo's party games.


So don't play them :/

Nintendo's kind of a family system anyways so it's not surprising this is a pretty big franchise


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> So don't play them :/


And I don't.
I guess it's just irritating to see people getting excited over a game that has been done a thousand times already.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I guess it's just irritating to see people getting excited over a game that has been done a thousand times already.



That's what I say when people are high-strung over the "newest" CoD...


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 1, 2013)

Outcast said:


> That's what I say when people are high-strung over the "newest" CoD...


Or any Mario game.

Just beat Timeshift on the Xbox 360.  Destroy a giant walking castle fortress, kill an evil dictator who's some sort of super Hitler and what do I get?  My leading officer comes out of and says "I don't know who you are soldier but thanks."  That's it.  Game done.

You're welcome my good man.   I had a swell time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 2, 2013)

Lego Star Wars III: The Clone Wars.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 2, 2013)

street fighter alpha 2 XD
so great fight game


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 2, 2013)

Dark Void on Xbox 360.  Fantastic.  The Mega Man version of the Dark Void theme playing over the credits was the delicious icing on a fabulous cake.


----------



## Yuri (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been playing marathon sessions of Dead Space 3 on my xbox.      >o>

It's actually pretty great, which is relieving, since I was really worried about the third entry to the series based on what we saw at E3.
It can be compared to Resident Evil 5 though, in that it's pretty good and very thrilling, but not necessarily scary or terrifying when compared to the rest of the series. Though, that depends on how easily you scare.

I just beat it a second time on Hard playing playing alone.
I really wanna beat it on Hardcore mode/Impossible difficulty with a co-op partner, but either people only have it for PS4/PC, or they just don't even have the game.  :/

Someone please play with me   D':


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 2, 2013)

I started playing Mother 3 and it's so good! I can already see a lot of ways it excels past Earthbound. So funny too.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I guess it's just irritating to see people getting excited over a game that has been done a thousand times already.


I tend to say the same thing about the Super Bowl.


----------



## Oaken (Mar 2, 2013)

Counter Strike: Global Offensive.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 2, 2013)

Quake II.

BOY WE'RE REALLY MIXING THINGS UP NOW!


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 2, 2013)

Xcom: Enemy Unknown and Skyrim right now. The best part about xcom is the fact that I can give all of my squad members individual names. I have a squad composed of Optimus Prime, Fugbar Jones, Ed Dead, Austin Powers, and Will Smith.


----------



## Yuri (Mar 2, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> Xcom: Enemy Unknown and Skyrim right now. The best part about xcom is the fact that I can give all of my squad members individual names. I have a squad composed of Optimus Prime, Fugbar Jones, Ed Dead, Austin Powers, and Will Smith.



Poor Marcus Fenix..... he survived through all the Gears games, but..... he never saw that plasma shotgun coming.......   :'(


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2013)

Playing Alundra.

In other news, I got a Hidden Ability Dialga for my Pokemon White 2.  That rounds out everything you can get via Dream Radar - Telepathy Dialga/Palkia/Giratina, Multiscale Lugia, and Regenerator Ho-oh.  Only had to borrow another person's Diamond card for about 3 minutes to demonstrate how it works.

PS - I'm seriously contemplating picking up a PS3, but all the local Fred's has is bundles, none of just the console by itself.  I definitely prefer brick-and-mortar for this, but the question is which one to choose from - Uncharted 3, Assassin's Creed 3, or Infamous / Uncharted 1 & 2.  The console in the AC3 bundle has 500GB while the others have 250GB (but I don't necessarily consider HD space to be a serious issue)....


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Playing Alundra.
> 
> In other news, I got a Hidden Ability Dialga for my Pokemon White 2.  That rounds out everything you can get via Dream Radar - Telepathy Dialga/Palkia/Giratina, Multiscale Lugia, and Regenerator Ho-oh.  Only had to borrow another person's Diamond card for about 3 minutes to demonstrate how it works.
> 
> PS - I'm seriously contemplating picking up a PS3, but all the local Fred's has is bundles, none of just the console by itself.  I definitely prefer brick-and-mortar for this, but the question is which one to choose from - Uncharted 3, Assassin's Creed 3, or Infamous / Uncharted 1 & 2.  The console in the AC3 bundle has 500GB while the others have 250GB (but I don't necessarily consider HD space to be a serious issue)....



You best be getting that 3D Dot Game Heroes!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2013)

Quake III Arena.

Uriel's such a cunt.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 3, 2013)

Right now, I just want the Oculus Rift...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 3, 2013)

Playing War of the roses. Pretty fun derping about with a lance and breaking people's teeth in with it


----------



## veeno (Mar 3, 2013)

Baldurs gate.

It makes me feel old as fuck.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Mar 3, 2013)

sly cooper, trying to get a platinium on ps3 :/


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You best be getting that 3D Dot Game Heroes!



They have it, but....

The current attractions I'm looking for are Sly 4 and Okami HD.  It's been YEARS since I had a "killer app" in the console scene.  I don't plan on using a PS3 for much else, so hard drive size isn't that much of an issue.  Hmm ... I was originally leaning towards the AC3 bundle but now I'm kinda looking at the Uncharted 3 bundle.  Uncharted is by Naughty Dog, the Jak & Daxter guys.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They have it, but....
> 
> The current attractions I'm looking for are Sly 4 and Okami HD.  It's been YEARS since I had a "killer app" in the console scene.  I don't plan on using a PS3 for much else, so hard drive size isn't that much of an issue.  Hmm ... I was originally leaning towards the AC3 bundle but now I'm kinda looking at the Uncharted 3 bundle.  Uncharted is by Naughty Dog, the Jak & Daxter guys.



You hurt me with your words. Q^Q


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 4, 2013)

Dead or Alive 5 (Xbox 360) and Test Drive Unlimited 1 (Xbox 360)


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You hurt me with your words. Q^Q


?


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 4, 2013)

Killer Instinct Gold (Nintendo 64)  

My N64 library is growing.  I now has 23 games for it.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 5, 2013)

So I has a PS3 now.  Not telling which bundle because it's irrelevant to the games I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Magick (Mar 6, 2013)

Just finished up Sniper Elite V2

Pretty satisfying game overall.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

*Mother 3*. And it is so flipping excellent.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2013)

Why do PS3 game downloads require an install ... ?  Install is a four-letter word in the console scene.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 6, 2013)

As of late I've been playing Bioshock and They Bleed Pixels.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yeah derp. I'm also playing *They Bleed Pixels* and the hard mode of *DMC4*.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 6, 2013)

Dear Esther. Second time playing and I still don't understand all of it. The game is pure feels, and it is beautiful.


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 7, 2013)

Skyrim right now. Got Prototype II, WWE 13, Orange Box, and AC3 on standby.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 7, 2013)

Really, only lingering gripe about the PS3 bundle is the bundled games don't have proper cases, just cardboard sleeves.  (okat Sony wtf?)  Okami hasn't aged a day.  Sly Cooper is fun, though I still miss the distinct level-based structure of the original....


----------



## Demensa (Mar 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dear Esther. Second time playing and I still don't understand all of it. The game is pure feels, and it is beautiful.



I'm still going on Borderlands right now, but due to a suggestion from a friend (And being reminded by your post, Coffeecup) I might play Dear Esther tonight.


----------



## Percy (Mar 8, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I'm still going on Borderlands right now, but due to a suggestion from a friend (And being reminded by your post, Coffeecup) I might play Dear Esther tonight.


Borderlands 1 or 2? If 2, I'm in need of a co-op player. x.x

Anyways, I've been jumping on and off of playing Stepmania (a rhythm game that's basically DDR for your keyboard) and other games.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> Borderlands 1 or 2? If 2, I'm in need of a co-op player. x.x
> 
> Anyways, I've been jumping on and off of playing Stepmania (a rhythm game that's basically DDR for your keyboard) and other games.



1, Sorry 
I'll be playing 2 eventually, but not for a while yet.  I've gotta play Bioshock Infinite, Dead Space, Amnesia, Shadow of The Colossus, Ico and Heavy Rain before I get to Borderlands again. (I buy waaay more games than I need)
I'd totally play co-op with you though.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

Dark Souls.  Trying to get past Ornstein and Smough.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 9, 2013)

Castlevania LoS: Mirror of Fate.  Not bad, I just have to get used to the Belmonts speaking with a Scottish accent lol


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm playing Sim City 2000
It's an awesome game that works perfectly.


----------



## Percy (Mar 9, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm playing Sim City 2000
> It's an awesome game that works perfectly.


Wow, really? I should buy it now. It sounds like Game of The Year 2013!


----------



## Teal (Mar 9, 2013)

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2013)

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 9, 2013)

League of Legends.  Occasionally I'll play Super Mario Sunshine for the Gamecube.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 9, 2013)

Metroid franchise again.

After playing through them all once more, I decided to create a Metroid Evolution chart, but its not yet complete (Especially the Queen). Don't yell at me...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 9, 2013)

For some reason after seeing that pic, I wanna try metroid.

I never played a single game in the franchise.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> For some reason after seeing that pic, I wanna try metroid.
> 
> I never played a single game in the franchise.


Oh no Gibby!






I highly recommend at least trying one. Super Metroid is still my favorite. 

I'm still chipping away at Mother 3 and I love it a lot. It has more emotional resonance than Earthbound which is nice, the storytelling is really enjoyable.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2013)

There's only one problem with that chart:  Metroid Prime was (1) a special case, (2) not necessarily a real Metroid, and (3) that armor wasn't actually its true form.

*Awesome* pixel art there though


----------



## Outcast (Mar 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> There's only one problem with that chart:  Metroid Prime was (1) a special case, (2) not necessarily a real Metroid, and (3) that armor wasn't actually its true form.



Actually, Metroid Prime came to be from absorbing the phazon core of planet Tallon IV. Its evolution was "corrupted", making it essentially transform into Prime. While yes, it is a special case, I still added it because it is considered a form of a Metroid, even though it is a rare breed. 

Also, I know I should have added the Metroid Prime's Core Essence (True form), but it is still a work-in-progress, so that'll come later.

Thanks! Some of my friends tutored me a little, and I have to say that their spriting advice worked wonders.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 9, 2013)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Percy (Mar 10, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Tomb Raider


How do you think of it? It seems like a very interesting reboot. o-o


----------



## Recel (Mar 10, 2013)

Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition. 
Because nothing is more fun than pummeling eleven halflings into the ground, than doing it again in the second half of the match! Who cares about the ball or touchdowns anyways?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh no Gibby!
> 
> I highly recommend at least trying one. Super Metroid is still my favorite.



I'm already liking the look of it! Thanks for the recommendation.

Also if it makes me sound any worse, I've never played a Zelda game either.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

You've never played *Zelda?!

Why Gibby? Why?! **wallows in pity*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You've never played *Zelda?!
> 
> Why Gibby? Why?! **wallows in pity*



I PLAYED A BIT OF MARIO THOUGH

I was a Playstation/DOS kiddie first and foremost. No Nintendo for gooby. Though I did snag an old Gameboy Colour after trading some toy guns for it in a deal with some pretty gangster kids. It had PokÃ©mon Silver (<3) and some Mario game with it.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

Alright, then. Respect regained!

Pokemon Silver was one of my favorites...


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You've never played *Zelda?!*


I only played my first Zelda game last summer. My roommate was a huge Zelda fan and he let me play all of them. Link To the Past was my first then Ocarina, then Windwaker, then Minish Cap. 

My favorite will always be Windwaker with Link to The Past close behind. I love OoT, but I insist that it is super overrated.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 10, 2013)

I was playing Zelda MM via Wii via Gamecube collector's edition disc until the game data started corrupting on a regular basis. Now I don't know if it's the save card that's gone bad or just that the process of the Wii writing data to the card has somehow gone awry.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been playing Resident Evil 6 lately


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2013)

Caden_The_Dingo said:


> I've been playing Resident Evil 6 lately



I'm gonna be buying that on steam when I get the chance. 

It comes with the soundtrack, concept art book, free copy of RE5, and a DLC season pass and of course the game. All for Â£20 too, as opposed to its initial Â£40 console release with just the game.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Actually, Metroid Prime came to be from absorbing the phazon core of planet Tallon IV. Its evolution was "corrupted", making it essentially transform into Prime. While yes, it is a special case, I still added it because it is considered a form of a Metroid, even though it is a rare breed.


The Phazon came from a meteoroid.  The reason it didn't corrupt the entire planet (like in MP3) is because the Chozo were able to seal it off and halt its spread.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I only played my first Zelda game last summer. My roommate was a huge Zelda fan and he let me play all of them. Link To the Past was my first then Ocarina, then Windwaker, then Minish Cap.
> 
> My favorite will always be Windwaker with Link to The Past close behind. I love OoT, but I insist that it is super overrated.


I disagree.  Greatest game in history, in my opinion.  I also love Majora's Mask and A Link to the Past.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2013)

Me, I liked Majora's Mask better than Ocarina.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 11, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I disagree._  Greatest game in history_, in my opinion.  I also love Majora's Mask and A Link to the Past.


That's what I'm saying. I like Ocarina, but it just didn't_ do_ it for me like Windwaker did_. _


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 11, 2013)

Playing Sword of the Stars 2 right now. 

Going to try and summon one of those Suul'ka.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The Phazon came from a meteoroid.  The reason it didn't corrupt the entire planet (like in MP3) is because the Chozo were able to seal it off and halt its spread.



Yes, and because the Leviathan (A phazon seed that was sent to the planet to create a Phaaze clone) was sealed within the Impact Crater by the Chozo, a Metroid from inside siphoned the dark energy from it. This prematurely developed it into Metroid Prime: A special case, thus earning its form on the evolution chart. 

_*"You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you."*_

Gibby, you never tried Zelda? That's definitely a problem; I say to start on one right away. My personal favorites would have to be MM, WW, and LttP. Mostly Majora's Mask, because I felt that the game strayed away from the average formula of traditional Zelda games and gave it a dark feeling, a feeling of dread and anxiety. I rarely feel fear of this magnitude in a Zelda game, so I was naturally drawn to it, and I have to say that my choice to play it couldn't have been better made.

To keep this thread semi-relevant, I have started to play League of Legends, and so far, it's extremely satisfying (albeit competitive).


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone here still play Age of Empires 3?


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone here still play Age of Empires 3? 
(computer)


Sorry... this message is a glitch


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm currently resuming Gran Turismo 5, mainly tuning some of the cars I have more than one of. At the same time, I'm also trying to complete Gran Turismo 2, and pick Tales of Graces f back up soon as well.


----------



## Magick (Mar 11, 2013)

Found my old Bushido Blade 2 disc, feels awesome to play it again.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 11, 2013)

Magick said:


> Found my old Bushido Blade 2 disc, feels awesome to play it again.


I picked up copies of 1 and 2, haven't actually played them yet.


----------



## Magick (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't have the first one, but I still love the second one. Graphics haven't held up that well, but I still enjoy the gameplay, especially trying to get through the story mode without dying. Only been able to do it with 3 characters so far, gets kinda tricky with some of the weapon styles and some of the enemies fighting styles.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 11, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> At the same time, I'm also trying to complete Gran Turisom 2,


Jealousy.  My copy of Gran Turismo 2 doesn't work anymore.

Coincidentally I'm playing another PSX title.  Star Wars Dark Forces.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 11, 2013)

Doom 2
Path of Exile
Blacklight: Retribution
Tribes: Ascend


----------



## Outcast (Mar 12, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Path of Exile



Already better than Diablo III.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 12, 2013)

Wanted to start playing Disgaea 4 again, until I got hit with a over 1700 mb update, so I decided to start playing Alice: Madness Returns instead. I also started playing Crash Bandicoot 2 again for the nostalgia.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 12, 2013)

Mechwarrior Online. The game's got quite a bit of new stuff since the closed beta. Ain't nothing like a real carnage of mechs that weigh anything from 40tonnes to 100 tonnes, firing lasers and cannons that heat bits up thousands of kelvins


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2013)

Finally went back and finished the Wii version of Okami.  Okay, it's true there is no end credits, no epilogue illustrations, no reveal that Issun is the narrator, but unless you know what you're looking for you won't miss them.

However, anybody with a copy of Okami you have GOT to try this, it is awesome:

Go to Kamui Field and cast Bloom on the merchant before talking to him.

Then try the same on everyone else in Wep'keer.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mechwarrior Online. The game's got quite a bit of new stuff since the closed beta. Ain't nothing like a real carnage of mechs that weigh anything from 40tonnes to 100 tonnes, firing lasers and cannons that heat bits up thousands of kelvins



I agree with this.

Also TRYING to get Arma 3 working...


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been considering Mechwarrior Online.  I enjoyed Mechwarrior 3 and 4 (all expansions) back in the day.  I got out of Mechwarrior when I started playing Unreal Tournament.  After that, trying to go back to Mechwarrior just felt way too slow.

Right now I'm playing PlanetSide 2.  The game has it's problems but overall not bad.

Before PlanetSide 2 I was playing (in reverse chronological order) Guild Wars 2, WoW, SWTOR, WoW, Skyrim, Global Agenda, Team Fortress 2, and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 13, 2013)

The Ultimate Doom


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally playing Mass Effect and it feels so good.

Also, almost completed Dark Souls finally~


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2013)

Bushido Blade 2, trying to do a few storylines without dying.

Thinking about doing some Resident Evil 2 sometime.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 16, 2013)

Playing Heretic for the first time.

*HO-LEE SHIT*


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm playing Fallout: New Vegas, Golden Sun, Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest, Pokemon Crystal, Sly 3, and Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

Shitting all over my copy of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Mar 16, 2013)

I still need to quit procrastinating and get started on Mass Effect 1. This always happens in games where I can create my character, because I'm super-indecisive.

Games I am currently playing:

Motorstorm: Apocalypse
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (beaten it, now I'm just hunting down treasures and whatnot)
Resistance 2


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 16, 2013)

I recently found my game disks for Morrowind and Half-Life, total awesomeness.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, am I supposedly on the final world of Sly Cooper 4 already?  Time flies.  Game's entertaining though, I especially like the Sly-Bentley banter over the comm (like all the egg puns in the final mission of the ice age era).  Definitely worth labelling it my PS3 killer app.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 16, 2013)

Heavy Rain

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 18, 2013)

_That's_ the ending of Sly 4?  A tragic cliffhanger/sequel hook?  I kinda hate those types of endings ... but at least the finale leading up to it was very exciting.  And I've _got_ to play it all over again ... don't know if there's a different ending for 100%, but yes the game is that fun.  It doesn't top my nostalgia for the 1st Sly Cooper game, but as far as my personal interest in it goes, it may as well be the next Insomniac Spyro.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm messing around on the Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate demo. It comes out tomorrow, I can't wait!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 19, 2013)

Star Wars Battlefront 2, let the awesomeness begin.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Star Wars Battlefront 2, let the awesomeness begin.


_General Kenobi has entered the battle._ AW YISSSSS


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2013)

Resident Evil 6.

And then I stopped playing it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 22, 2013)

Finally remembered my Xbox password so I can play my games again. And we started with Skullgirls...
That's the last time I listen to my dick. I just remembered why I hate fighting games. ;-;


----------



## ownbones (Mar 23, 2013)

getting nostalgic and playing some of the original operation flashpoint (now officially known as arma: cold war assault)

along with some homeworld 2


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 23, 2013)

Been playing Star Wars Battlefront 2, Red Faction Armageddon, and Fallout New Vegas, and Spyro as of late.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

I beat all my games this week 8-0 

I think I'll play *Metal Slug Advanced* and *Jet Set Radio* next.


----------



## ickypoof (Mar 23, 2013)

i finished half life 2 now im on the first episode  also recently beat castle crashers!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2013)

Machwarru onrine


----------



## sebkad (Mar 23, 2013)

Lineage 2, Diablo 3, Battlefield 3, League of Legends (from time to time) and I'm still returning to TES Skyrim coz it's a great game... 
I've recently purchased Mass Effect 3 for multiplayer co-op


----------



## Percy (Mar 23, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Jet Set Radio*


Damn I haven't played that game in like... forever.


----------



## ickypoof (Mar 23, 2013)

i heard l4d2 has a bunch of really awesome custom servers with furry mods and stuff, i might check it out cuz i own l4d2


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2013)

Trying to play the sample quest in Agetec's _RPG Maker 2_, but . . . argh, it makes my eyes hurt.  The blurry framerate every time you move, mostly.  3D models and levels look almost PS1-quality.  Controls are pretty 8-bit Dragon Quest like ... I don't know if that's part of the sample quest or part of the game's RPG engine itself, but it's really old school.  As in, you don't have a separate "menu" button, your basic button brings up a menu with options.  "Talk" and "Examine" are separate options (why?).  Oh, and "Talk" only works if the NPC is exactly on the square in front of you.  If they're the slightest bit off (say, moving from one tile to another), the "Talk" command doesn't detect them and fails with a "Who are you talking to?" message.

_Egad._  Given how the sample quest in _RPG Maker 1_ was a totally righteous hoot, I ... by comparison, this is just unplayable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2013)

_Star Trek: Tactical Assault   _for DS.
Game's a* bitch* after the first few missions. The combat system piles on the 'tactical', but delivers no 'assault'.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 23, 2013)

Just finished Heavy Rain. It's such an excellent game.
I didn't get a terribly good ending, but I'm going to try again sometime soon.

I'm going to pick up Amnesia: The Dark Descent again later tonight... with the lights out.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 23, 2013)

Fable 2.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 23, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Fable 2.



Damn, I haven't played that in so long, I think I might play some right now.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 23, 2013)

After getting my ass kicked in LoL, I found the courage to dust off my old Fallout 1 & 2 disks.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 24, 2013)

I play Battlefield3 on multiplayer only (I gotz Premium for $25!!!) and CoD:BO2 to just pass the time. You'll mostly find me on BF3 running over some j-walkers with a tank. You may even find me playing Ace Combat: Fires of Liberation.
This is on XBOX, btw.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2013)

More Pokemon Conquest.  Kunoichi's story, I start out in Valora+Dragnor (not a bad combo at all), spend about the first six months recruiting some Warriors and developing both territories to level 2.  In the meantime, Kotaro goes on the offensive, wipes everybody out, and by the end of year 1 it's only me and him, and it doesn't take long before he starts invading.  Star players on his force being a Deino (with Dragon Rage, i.e. fixed 40 pts damage) and a particularly strong Pawniard.  Star players on mine being two Zubat -- this is Valora, if worst comes to worst I can simply play keepaway on the maze-like battle terrain until the timer expires.  Didn't need to, though, my own Deino took out his Pawniard (and ultimately his own Deino).  It was fun batting a helpless Sandile around my two Zubat (Sandile's attack is Mud-Slap, ineffective against flying Zubats) though.  Major exp gains for keeping Valora.  Nice try, Kotaro, but you'll never get so furtunate again.


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2013)

Final fantasy 3. (or 6? i dont fucking know)


----------



## Percy (Mar 25, 2013)

veeno said:


> Final fantasy 3. (or 6? i dont fucking know)


Which system? o_o


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 26, 2013)

Beat Fable 2.  Now I don't know what to play.  8V


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 26, 2013)

veeno said:


> Final fantasy 3. (or 6? i dont fucking know)


The actual Final Fantasy IV and VI were released in America on the SNES as Final Fantasy II and III respectively. The actual IV and VI have since been re-made or collected a bunch of times. 
The actual Final Fantasy III wasn't released in America until the DS remake. 

I'm playing *Metal Slug Advance* and *Psychonauts*. Both of them are really good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2013)

Gears of War


----------



## Kaedal (Mar 26, 2013)

Picked up Assassin's Creed II during the last Steam sale, but I only got around to working my way through it now. Already played it through once on console, but I don't remember half the missions, so it's _almost_ a new experience. Almost.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 26, 2013)

Picked up a copy of _Bayonetta_.  Made by P+ (Platinum Games), headed by some of the guys who made Okami?

Well, I can't say I like the setting, but that went for _Devil May Cry_.  Gameplay's good though, I can already see plenty of spots where I've made tactical blunders ("hey, what is that boss doing -- YOW, that hurt!") and the ability to give most bosses a cinematic finishing move is a neat plus, but a bit messy for my tastes.

Not keeping this one, but I think I will at least finish it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I got a chance to play through Bioshock Infinite and so far it has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Percy (Mar 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well I got a chance to play through Bioshock Infinite and so far it has exceeded my expectations.


Definitely gotta be a game I'll consider getting if it gets to be on sale one of these days.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well I got a chance to play through Bioshock Infinite and so far it has exceeded my expectations.



I can't wait to play this. The reviews are just as excellent as they were for the last game and everyone I've heard has said the same thing you have.

After I beat Amnesia...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd like to try the Bioshock games, but I'm too ADD for single-player stories these days. :c


----------



## triage (Mar 27, 2013)

heart of the swarm

campaign is some dumb shit but whatever


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2013)

Facebook.


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 27, 2013)

1942, the arcade game, in MAME.


----------



## veeno (Mar 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> Which system? o_o


snes


----------



## Percy (Mar 27, 2013)

veeno said:


> snes


Yeah, that'd be 6.


----------



## veeno (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been playing brutal doom.

GREATEST MOD EVER.


----------



## Ralko (Mar 27, 2013)

terraria on the 360. I love this game.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 28, 2013)

If there's two enemies I hate in _Bayonetta_ already, it's the pair known as Glory and Grace.  Pretty feral little things with fire and lightning gauntlets.  They can combo you for massive damage, and you ALWAYS encounter them in pairs.  You're the reason I only got a "Stone" grade on levels 5 and 6.  "What a day" (Enzo's quip) indeed.

Yeah, the game plays a lot like Devil May Cry, but Bayonetta could you _please_ put on a catsuit that is made out of actual fabric and not your own hair (i.e. it disappears whenever you do a Wicked Weave attack) ?

On a sidenote, Level 5 is where you get your first shapeshifting abilities - double-tap R2 (evade) and Bayonetta transforms into a black panther for running superspeed.  She changes back when she stops, but it's fun while it lasts.  She also leaves a trail of shadowy flowers behind her, which I hear is an allusion to Okami.  Later on you can also purchase Bat (enhanced evasion) and Crow (flight/gliding) shapeshifting abilities.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Riven: The Sequel to Myst.

Perfect game to play with a hot cup of coffee, curled up on the sofa with the fire on.


----------



## Elani.Koala (Mar 28, 2013)

Dead Space 3! I've been having loads of fun on co-op, though I do still need to play through as Carver to get the full effect. Isaac basically just stands there and does nothing while Carver hallucinates, which is rather boring. 

I also just recently beat Catherine again, for the... fourth time? I absolutely LOVE that game. Such a simple concept, yet so ridiculously challenging.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 28, 2013)

Started playing Bulletstorm again.


----------



## veeno (Mar 28, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Started playing Bulletstorm again.


That game was so much fun.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 28, 2013)

Far Cry Instincts Predator (Xbox 360)  I've played alot of fpses on the 360... and I think this one has the worst joystick controls of them all.  But I haven't played them all yet so I should keep my mouth shut.  8I


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2013)

Got a better look at Bayonetta's panther form (she used it during a cutscene in Chapter 8 ) -- yes, it is most _definitely_ a shout-out to _Okami_ (shoulder feathers? Check) .  In other news, I really, _really_ like the sword as a primary weapon.  She even gets a move almost exactly like Dante's "Stinger" (R1 + forward + attack) that dashes a long distance weapon first.  Deals good damage, too, though it turns out one reason the sword is relatively weak is because it's also capable of dishing out *charged attacks* if you hold the button down (not unlike Okami).  Most devastating is if you can hold R1 for about ten seconds - Bayonetta carves a magic circle in the air and when you attack it unleashes a huge energy beam.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 29, 2013)

I just finished the Walking Feels.
It is a very rare day a video game makes me cry.
Well done, Telltale games. Well done.


----------



## Pixelbits (Mar 29, 2013)

Amnesia :3


----------



## lilyWhite (Mar 29, 2013)

Replaying _Final Fantasy II_ for the GBA about a week after beating it again. It's definitely an underappreciated _FF_ title, though I can understand some of the dislike for itâ€”it's one of those games that are confusing and annoying when you don't know how the system works, but fun and fulfilling when you do know how it works. (Protip: If your characters are holding shields, they become The Flash.)


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got the original Halo and Ocarina of Time, I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 29, 2013)

Bought Devil May Cry 4 today for Xbox 360.

Still haven't played it.  Played Gran Turismo 5 Prologue instead.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2013)

Back to Sly 3.


Spoiler: Games



Hm, these pirate ship battles seem familiar.
Destroying ships - cannons
Disabling Ships - Taking out their mast then possibly boarding
Disabling Ships - Taking out their mast then possibly boarding (Assassin's Creed III)
Hmm...


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Back to Sly 3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Games
> ...


Sly 3 did it first!


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 30, 2013)

Two iOS games, Bastion and MegaGauntlet. Both are fantastic, 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Sly 3 did it first!


That's what I thought at first. And the camera angles.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2013)

DOUK NOOK


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 30, 2013)

Been playing a metric shit ton of Raiden Fighters. Waaay up there on my favorite list of 360 exclusives.



pukedshark said:


> Two iOS games, Bastion and MegaGauntlet. Both are fantastic, 10/10 would recommend.



You won't get Darius Burst!!!


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 30, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Just got the original Ocarina of Time,


Gold cartridge or regular grey?  I sadly have the Grey cartridge.  8(


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 30, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Gold cartridge or regular grey?  I sadly have the Grey cartridge.  8(



Neither sadly, I'm running it with an emulator on my comp.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing Borderlands 2 and Dead Space 1 in even intervals on PS3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Gold cartridge or regular grey?  I sadly have the Grey cartridge.  8(



I always thought they were all gold as a kid because my dad got us the gold OoT and MM carts.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2013)

Either the bosses in Bayonetta aren't all that hard or I'm actually starting to get good at it.  Prudence in level 13 was pretty awesome, but fairly easy to figure out so not as technically difficult as some of the previous ones.  Defeated him without dying (and without items), so I actually Gold-ranked the level on my first try.  Wow.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 31, 2013)

Started playing runescape again so there's that, and ArmA 3, been playing more of Prison Architect now that it's been added to Steam. That's about it really, just waiting for Metro Last Light to come out


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 31, 2013)

I've recently been playing Kerbal Space Program which is a open sandbox spaceflight simulator using the Unity engine. It is in alpha and has just appeared on steam (though I've been playing since way before it did in 0.13, it's in 0.19 now).


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 31, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I've recently been playing Kerbal Space Program which is a open sandbox spaceflight simulator using the Unity engine. It is in alpha and has just appeared on steam (though I've been playing since way before it did in 0.13, it's in 0.19 now).


Uggh. My friends are obsessed with that game and it sucks because I have no idea what they are talking about. 

Still chugging on Metal Slug Advance (It's so awesome) and Psychonauts (Also awesome)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

I had my first experience with Guitar Hero (2) today.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 31, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Uggh. My friends are obsessed with that game and it sucks because I have no idea what they are talking about.


Yeah orbital mechanics and stuff. Phase angles, transfer orbits, apo/periapsis, semi major axis, delta-V. Yeah, it's awesome once you know what you're doing. It's fully modable too.


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2013)

New super mario bros 2

Its way to easy.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I always thought they were all gold as a kid because my dad got us the gold OoT and MM carts.


The grey cartridge is either one of two things I believe.  The PAL version, always inferior due to lower frame rates, or new cartridges made after the discontinuation of the original gold.

Speaking of which I'm playing Turok 2 Seeds of Evil.  Sadly the grey cartridge PAL version and the frame rate is fucking atrocious...  It's nearly unplayable.

Finally beat the first level though.  Damn Beacons...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 1, 2013)

A mix of Journey and more Ratchet and Clank All 4 One.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2013)

Euuuughhhh....

I've been playing Doom for two days straight.

The only two things my brain can process at the moment is *'rip'* and *'tear'*.







Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in the middle of playing Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XI, Shadow of the Colossus, Devil May Cry, Silent Hill Origins, Silent Hill Shattered Memories and Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker.

I have a problem with staying on one game at a time.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 2, 2013)

Turok 2 : Seeds of Evil. (N64) Beat the second level, River of Souls.  Ha, only took me 30 hours.

Perfect Dark. (N64)  Never played the game until a few days ago.  I think I'm in love.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 2, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Perfect Dark. (N64)  Never played the game until a few days ago.  I think I'm in love.



I loved Perfect Dark.  I used to play it for hours.  I loved the gun that let you see and shoot through walls.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeanne, you ... witch.  This is what, round 4 by now?  I see you've definitely gotten better since the last boss battle just two levels ago.  (And are we now fighting sword to sword?)  But seriously, what's up with all the missiles?  Your regular skills not enough for you?  Still, looks like I need to do a better job dodging them and countering you.  Be back after I grind up some cash (and hopefully improve my ratings on previous levels)....


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 2, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> I'm in the middle of playing Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XI, Shadow of the Colossus, Devil May Cry, Silent Hill Origins, Silent Hill Shattered Memories and Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker.
> 
> I have a problem with staying on one game at a time.


How do you like FFX-2 and the Silent Hills?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Just finished Bioshock Infinite.
The game sure earns that title


----------



## Lea (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm playing Tomb Raider at the moment, but I'm wanting to get a hold of the Mass Effect Trilogy and re-replaying all of them over again. Freakin' love that game and it's universe.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Was thinking about playing Mass Effect 2 again. There's no way in fuck I'm ever touching 3 again though. Fuck that game to hell.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been playing Yoshis Island for SNES lately I missed that game and the last time I played it was when I was like 8 years old so I found it and have been working on beating it again.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Was thinking about playing Mass Effect 2 again. There's no way in fuck I'm ever touching 3 again though. Fuck that game to hell.



Every time I see something like this I chuckle. Thanks for the chuckle. <3

Anyways, playing my way through Dragon Age Origins and II with BF3 for a palette cleanser between plays.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Was thinking about playing Mass Effect 2 again. There's no way in fuck I'm ever touching 3 again though. Fuck that game to hell.


Why? 
Apart EA's money leeching it's actually one of the better games of the trilogy. The money scrubbing is something you can ignore, too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

Currently spreading debris of failed experiments around Kerbin in Kerbal Space Program.

I cannot into orbit of Kerbin. Though I did have a near-success, but it involved my mini satellite being propelled towards the sun, rather than comfortably sitting in Kerbin's orbit.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why?
> Apart EA's money leeching it's actually one of the better games of the trilogy. The money scrubbing is something you can ignore, too.



It's fucking horrible. Horrible gameplay, horrible story writing, horrible interactivity.

It's the worst game I played in 2012, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why?
> Apart EA's money leeching it's actually one of the better games of the trilogy. The money scrubbing is something you can ignore, too.


Because some people have standarts, Mass Effect 1/2 were excellent games, because of the story and inetersting dialogues, while Mass Effect 3 is a disaster, it feelt like they just wanted to make some money fast, and released it knowing that people will buy it, even preorder, just beause first two parts were that good, and they did not care that such bad quality will kill the fandom, because they knew it will be the last game in mass effect serie.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Because some people have standarts, Mass Effect 1/2 were excellent games, because ot the story and inetersting dialogues, while Mass Effect 3 is a disaster, it feelt like they just wanted to make some money fast, and released it knowing that people will buy it, even preorder, just beause first two parts were that good, and they did not care that such bad quality will kill the fandom, because they knew it will be the last game in mass effect serie.



Except it isn't. Mass Effect 4 is already confirmed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Currently spreading debris of failed experiments around Kerbin in Kerbal Space Program.
> 
> I cannot into orbit of Kerbin. Though I did have a near-success, but it involved my mini satellite being propelled towards the sun, rather than comfortably sitting in Kerbin's orbit.


I built a rocket (in the old-ass version) that would've flown as far as the second planet, but I couldn't be arsed to wait that long so I left it flying on its own.

E:





Lucy Bones said:


> Except it isn't. Mass Effect 4 is already confirmed.


My god that is just fucking retarded on Bioware's behalf. I FINISHED the fight. I don't want to start another one or live the aftermath.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Except it isn't. Mass Effect 4 is already confirmed.


No way, cant imagine them releasing another Mass Effect after Third part. Have to go check this out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

In KSP I just made a satellite to head to orbit, and remain there, staying outside of Kerbin's atmosphere for all eternity..

FUCK YOU, SPACE. TAKE THAT.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't wait to get the hardware and software to make Let's Plays of Kerbal Space Program.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Just finished Bioshock Infinite.
> The game sure earns that title


So it ... never ended?


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm actually going to be playing the Mass Effect series for the first time!
Once I win one of these stupid ebay auctions for the first one. >:C


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 2, 2013)

Rasly said:


> No way, cant imagine them releasing another Mass Effect after Third part. Have to go check this out.



Well, they've said that it won't be a "_Mass Effect 4_" as they don't want it considered to be a direct sequel to the trilogy.

Can you imagine that? They're making a new game after the critically-acclaimed conclusion to the trilogy that _you_ didn't like! XD


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 2, 2013)

Turok 2 Seeds of Evil. (N64) Third level, don't know what it's called.  Roamed around for a little bit, got lost then decided to play a different game.

Red Steel 2 (Wii)  Decided to give this game a try when, to my surprise, apparently I already had a career in it.  A career which spanned several hours.  I got too many damn games.  Took me like half an hour to figure out how to block, but once I got into the swing of things (oh ho) I realized this game is delightful.  

Nuts to Turok 2 and Perfect Dark.  I shall finish Red Steel 2 first.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

Right now I'm going through a mix of DmC, Bayonetta and Team Fortress 2 when I feel like something completely different. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeanne went down.  It was awesome.  But why do they have to have quicktime events (miss them and you die outright) ?

Long level 15 was long.  I'm guessing the next level is the final one.  But maybe I should go back and search out some more level secrets... could use some maxed HP.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 3, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I'm actually going to be playing the Mass Effect series for the first time!
> Once I win one of these stupid ebay auctions for the first one. >:C


Be careful not to get attached to the characters too much! They're so well written I considered them as friends on my playthrough.


lilyWhite said:


> Well, they've said that it won't be a "_Mass Effect 4_" as they don't want it considered to be a direct sequel to the trilogy.
> 
> Can you imagine that? They're making a new game after the critically-acclaimed conclusion to the trilogy that _you_ didn't like! XD


I don't mind dibbling about in ME universe, as it was really well thought out. Who knows, maybe it'll be like Bioshocks and Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 3, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Well, they've said that it won't be a "_Mass Effect 4_" as they don't want it considered to be a direct sequel to the trilogy.
> 
> Can you imagine that? They're making a new game after the critically-acclaimed conclusion to the trilogy that _you_ didn't like! XD


Well, all those rumors are based on one blog post, that wasn't realy clear about anything. And while there is some unknown studio, that supposely works on next mass effect, thins all may turn out to be nothing.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't mind dibbling about in ME universe, as it was really well  thought out. Who knows, maybe it'll be like Bioshocks and Bioshock  Infinite.


ME3 is already like Bioshock.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2013)

Gears of War 2


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 3, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Well, all those rumors are based on one blog post, that wasn't realy clear about anything. *And while there is some unknown studio, that supposely works on next mass effect*, thins all may turn out to be nothing.



Could that "unknown studio" possibly be BioWare Montreal? They've said it many times already, the latest being at the Mass Effect Retrospective panel at PAX East. I wouldn't exactly call it "unknown".


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Be careful not to get attached to the characters too much! They're so well written I considered them as friends on my playthrough.



Already going to happen.  I can see it coming. -sigh-


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 3, 2013)

I went over to a friend's to try _Bioshock Infinite_. I had a darn good time...though _Infinite_ didn't actually have that much to do with it other than to be a target of jokes and comparisons to other games. We couldn't help but to notice how several of the Vigors are _very_ similar to powers in the _Mass Effect_ games, especially Biotic Charge. I ended up comparing Elizabeth to Shadow from _Dead to Rights: Retribution_ since both fetch you ammo, and ultimately decided that I like Shadow more (since Elizabeth doesn't chomp on enemies' arms while you break every bone in their body). And on that note, while _DtR:R_'s takedown moves were very brutal, they actually served to _cut down_ on how much you needed to hit someone. In _Infinite_, it's basically "one more hit will kill this enemy? HOLD BUTTON FOR OBTUSE GORE" without actually adding an element to the gameplay beyond extreme violence. I even ended up comparing its weapon system to _Duke Nukem Forever_ due to the two-gun limit and similar weapons (pistol, shotgun, RPG, machine gun that feels like it's shooting foam darts).

_Bioshock Infinite_'s biggest problem for me even isn't its lackluster gameplay, but how the gameplay elements remind me of other games I enjoy playing a lot more (though _DNF_ is _probably_ not in that list). It's a definite step up from the first _Bioshock_, but given my low opinion of that game, that's not really saying that much, especially when a lot of the changes give _Infinite_ a rather generic feel. (Which is probably another comparison to _Duke Nukem Forever_.)


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 3, 2013)

Nuts to Red Steel 2, I played Turok 2 instead.  Beat the third level and I finally figured out how to zoom your sniper weapons.  Press right on the D-pad, then hold R and press Up C to zoom.  Only took me literally 6 and a half hours to figure that out.  8I


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 4, 2013)

Played a bit more of Sly 3 and was ambushed in Assassin's Creed III many times because I just ran past guards. Didn't push them, just ran past.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 4, 2013)

Recently I bought Luigi's Mansion 2. I haven't played much of it yet, but it's epic. Lots of custom animations and detailed 3d cutscenes. It's obvious why it took so long to make.


----------



## Lhune (Apr 4, 2013)

Still Heroes of Newerth. It's the only game I permit myself to play at the moment because it's fun but tends to get annoying after a while so I stop. I'm afraid to play any other games, particularly Guild Wars 2, because I really don't have time for another "addiction" D:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 4, 2013)

Poking my luck in Insurgency 2. I fared so well in my first game, I got immediately invited to a clan


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Poking my luck in Insurgency 2. I fared so well in my first game, I got immediately invited to a clan



I liked the Insurgency source mod. It felt like a funny mix between Counter Strike and Red Orchestra to me. I'd like to try the new one.

Also I'm getting my drink on, so I may play some more Kerbal Space Program and see what catastrophes occur.


----------



## veeno (Apr 4, 2013)

Unreal tournament.


----------



## Fofferin (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm playing Imperium Galactic War over on Kabam.com.
It's an MMORTS, think Starcraft 2 but your base remains after you log off (and it can be attacked).

Very cool, free game.  And it has furry races--canines, felines, and lizzies.

I'm playing a Regulan tiger in the Tyrannar Empire.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Doom.

I've been replacing the textures from E1M1 with Quake 2 textures in Doom Builder for... some... reason.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Thinking about trying Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale now.  But first, to give Zap a spin in Skylanders... he's actually quite fun.  Slime trail pretty much stops enemies in their tracks and you can electrify it for decent damage.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Doom.

Again.

Though, to be honest, this spring break is much better than last year's. That was a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

Been playing Resident Evil 6 with a buddy.

So fucking funny.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 5, 2013)

Played and finished the short AC III Downloadable "The Betrayal".


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my fuck. Raiden 3 is on PC. I just got it. Game fucking owns.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 5, 2013)

I started playing Rage again after finishing Bulletstorm. It's not as good as I remember but still pretty good.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale.

So far I've only taken Jak and Sly out for a spin.  Forget tutorials, Im'a taking them straight into Arcade Mode and fighting out their movesets in real time!

Jak took awhile to get the hang of his guns, but his Forward+Triangle is a good one to harass opponents with from a distance.

Sly's an interesting one to play - L1 doesn't block/dodge like with other characters (why?), instead it turns him invisible (okay, cool, but still...).  To evade attacks with Sly you have to Up+Triangle (smoke bomb teleport) then tap right+left.  Sly's forward Circle attack (ground or air alike) has got great range, good for flinching opponents.

Too bad Sly's archer costume is separate DLC.  I'm definitely getting that.

And Battle Royale is definitely _no_ Smash Bros.  No falling out of the arena, it's all about using your regular attacks to charge AP and setting up your opponent for just the right moment to unleash your one-hit-kill Super Attacks (because they can be dodged or interrupted easily).  Once you figure out the range on a character's Supers is when the real fun begins (I got a triple KO using Jak's Level 1 Super).

I see the Dante here is the 'new' DmC Dante, but meh, I don't care.  Only DMC games I've played are the first two, no real love or hate for the series.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 6, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank: All 4 one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2013)

AC III collecting almanac pages, trinkets, and doing club missions.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2013)

...I must admit I saw the acronym 'AC' and immediately thought it meant _Animal Crossing_.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 7, 2013)

Motorstorm: Apocalypse, SR2, and Motorstorm: Pacific Rift (when I receive it)


----------



## Rasly (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm playing APB:Retarded, this game is a mess, but it is still the only game left that is worth playing, beause off all the art created by players. Btw if you want to get your ass kicked by me in apb, look for Rasly(enforcer) or Firely(criminal).


----------



## chagen (Apr 7, 2013)

playing the first rayman game (ps1 version) on my viita that i got on the psn store.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 7, 2013)

Right now I'm playing all the arcade games.* All of them*. 

But Sexy Parodius has top priority right now.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 7, 2013)

lately, I've been playing League of Legends. Level 12 ^_^ any furs play?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2013)

Minecraft in Creative mode enjoying the wonders and failures of my railroad.


----------



## Golden (Apr 8, 2013)

Currently playing Sim City 4; too disappointed by the new one atm.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 8, 2013)

Quest 64.  Wrecked Zelse' shit with my 220 health.  Oh yeah, now the Wind Jade is mine.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 8, 2013)

The Game of Life


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 8, 2013)

Binding of Isaac. Just trying to complete everything, then I'll probably move on to something that won't take too much laptop space.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2013)

Raiden 2...GodDAMN this game is bad compared to the new ones. Hit box was bigger than the sun. It's like riding an elevator with 16 LIVE COUGARS which is an actual sport in LATIN AMERICA.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 8, 2013)

Unreal Tournament never ceases to entertain me. 

I've also found that LoL is too addictive, which certainly isn't a terrible thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2013)

Sold Paper Mario 4, Zelda, and Solatorobo for that Gravity Rush game...

This game is fucking astounding in the fun factor. It's like Spider Man 2 with no fall damage. I love Japan Studio. Always bringing innovative humble titles to Sony platforms. This game is so fun.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 9, 2013)

Gotta finish that Sly 3.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 9, 2013)

Beat Red Steel 2.  Fun game, great for Wii standards.  I'd recommend it to anyone looking to get another Wii game.  It's a game and it has gameplay.  It has everything.  8V

Started Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess again.  I'm finding it swell.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 9, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII-2. I'm quite impressed with it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2. I'm quite impressed with it.



Final Hallway XIII-2



I'm playing Half-Life 1, Star Wars Battlefront 2, and Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Final Hallway XIII-2



The hallway aspect is greatly reduced.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 9, 2013)

Just started Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction today.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 9, 2013)

playing again Metal Gear Solid 3 the ps2 game. Jesus! This game have ps3 graphics, it's insane!


----------



## Golden (Apr 10, 2013)

inFAMOUS TEWWW!!1


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 10, 2013)

Turok 2 : Seeds of Evil.  (N64)  Bah, this game.  These later levels get so damn confusing.  Damn Lair of the Blind Ones.  Found all the keys and I finished the mission objectives, even found the Sacred Eagle Feather.  But I couldn't activate the warp portals or battle the forces of Oblivion for a part of the Nuke weapon.

This game... it's so big and confusing.  D8


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 11, 2013)

I finally got Halo 4 and it does not disappoint one bit.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 12, 2013)

Even though some could easily criticize its brevity and simplicity, I very much enjoyed Metal Gear Rising.Oh man, that OST... *shiver*


----------



## miskey (Apr 12, 2013)

Just finished Tomb Raider and DmC. Tomb Raider was amazingly awesome and DmC...not as much...
though I've been playing UMVC3 lately


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 12, 2013)

Riot Control (a.k.a. horde) mode in _Dead to Rights: Retribution_. To put it bluntly, if I was given the choice of a dozen "artsy" games like _Bioshock Infinite_ or just _DtR:R_, I'd certainly go with the dumb funâ€”and in _DtR:R_'s case, emphasis on both "dumb" and "fun".


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 14, 2013)

METAL SLUG.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 14, 2013)

Beat Quest 64 for like the 7th time now.  

Probably move onto another 64 game like Body Harvest, Turok 2, or Perfect Dark.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 14, 2013)

Doom II.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 14, 2013)

I was bored and I decided to play Guitar Hero for the first time in ages. Its too easy now...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2013)

Mom asked me why I'm playing Okami HD instead of a "new" game.

This, coming from the person who plays the same 5 Mahhjong titles every day she's on the comp.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 14, 2013)

Pokemon White. I haven't touched a Pokemon game since gold version. I am disappoint that the game basically plays the fuckin same as it did when I was 11 but it still fun so whateves. As for the design of the Pokemans, the majority are pretty derpy (especially those shortbus starters), but there are some cool ones.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Dodonpachi and Cyberbots: Fullmetal Madness. Riding this arcade gamer bender full tilt.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 15, 2013)

Brutal Doom mod, as well as a few N64 classics like LoZ: OoT and MM, Goldeneye, Super Mario, and Star Fox.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 15, 2013)

A bit of Journey, Scott Pilgrim vs. the World, and Sly 4.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Pokemon White. I haven't touched a Pokemon game since gold version. I am disappoint that the game basically plays the fuckin same as it did when I was 11 but it still fun so whateves. As for the design of the Pokemans, the majority are pretty derpy (especially those shortbus starters), but there are some cool ones.


_"Are you not entertained!?"_

Anyway, some of my favorite G5's are Mienfoo and Rufflet.  You don't get to encounter/catch them until near the end of the game though.  (Rufflet is also White exclusive.)


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 15, 2013)

I finally decided it's been too ling since I last played Fallout 3, it's been about a year. Definitely gonna have to get it for PC so I can mod it.


----------



## CanisTechnis (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm currently playing the new SimCity (complete with nightmarish traffic problems) and Super Robot Wars Z2 Rebirth Chapter. I'm on the last stage of Z2, though, so I'll be restarting Super Robot Wars A Portable in a couple of days.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

Popped Bioshock 1 back in recently. Playing through a New Game Plus on Survivor.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 16, 2013)

My friends and I are playing quite a bit of the Day Z mod for Arma II at the moment.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally got Super Street Fighter 4 back. 

Now I can stop playing shitty fighters like UMvC3.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Now I can stop playing shitty fighters like UMvC3.


What you don't like getting stuck in combos that will take 75% of your health? Or stupid final bosses? Blech.

I'm going all the way with *DoDonPachi* and I started *Metal Slug X*.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 17, 2013)

SMT: Soul Hackers for the 3DS.  Better late than never I suppose lol  Still, I'm enjoying the game so far.  It should hold me over until SMT 4 comes out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 17, 2013)

Having so much fun in Ro2


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 17, 2013)

Cleared out the Deathclaw Promontory in _Fallout: New Vegas_ at Level 13 with a hunting rifle, cowboy repeater, and That Gun. My brilliant strategy revolved entirely around deathclaws' fear of water and inability to figure out how to climb a hill.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been playing some Quake 2 deathmatch.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Star Fox 64 on an emulator.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 17, 2013)

Downloaded A Bug's Life on my PSP. I miss the old PS1 game. Think it's a prime example of how to do a movie game right to this day still.


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been playing a lot of Modern Warfare 2 lately. Just discovered the awesome of the ACR + Sleight of Hand Pro + Stopping Power Pro + Steady Aim Pro. Oh Golly yes. 

I've also been playing the Deus Ex series. Trying to get through Deus Ex, and completed Human Revolution and am now trying to do the infamous Pacifist Run. it's a welcome challenge. 

I also recently bought Audiosurf, and have been playing Visual Pinball tables a lot. I have a bunch of tables based off of real world tables, so that's always fun. I usually play Batman Forever, Theater of Magic, and Indiana Jones. Recently started playing Cyclone and The Twilight Zone tables.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2013)

If I get the installations right, I'll be playing Oblivion with Deadly Reflex and Curse of Hircine. 
Dammit, I want my werewolf to decapitate people with shoryukens.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it's about time for a Silent Hill marathon.

Survival/psychological horror is a fun, to put it quite simply.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 17, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I think it's about time for a Silent Hill marathon.
> 
> Survival/psychological horror is a fun, to put it quite simply.


I just finished all Residen Evil games not so long ago, it was totaly worth it.  Also that new Resident Evil Zero is awesome, i wasn't even hoping to see such excellent sequel.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I think it's about time for a Silent Hill marathon.
> 
> Survival/psychological horror is a fun, to put it quite simply.


I am 100% behind this decision.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2013)

I've gone back to Pokemon Platinum to fill some Pokedex entries.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 18, 2013)

Uprising, Mob of the Dead.
Best DLC yet, but I don't see too many other COD fans here...
Just games I have never heard of... Silent hill?


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 18, 2013)

Super smash bros. brawl!

Started playing again once I heard there'd be a tournament on campus.
Wish me luck. : D


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 18, 2013)

Was playing Turok 2 : Seeds of Evil until I threw the cartridge on the ground.  Fuck this game.  This game has the worst frame rate in the entire history of video games.  It LITERALLY becomes unplayable in the last level.


----------



## Percy (Apr 18, 2013)

If anybody has Borderlands 2 for PC and is over level 50, please co-op with me, because so help me god I'm going to break this computer if I attempt to do this mission any more by myself. I've lost over 80% of my money in deaths trying to complete it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Was playing Turok 2 : Seeds of Evil until I threw the cartridge on the ground.  Fuck this game.  This game has the worst frame rate in the entire history of video games.  It LITERALLY becomes unplayable in the last level.



Don't know how I beat it then. :/



Percy said:


> If anybody has Borderlands 2 for PC and is over level 50, please co-op with me, because so help me god I'm going to break this computer if I attempt to do this mission any more by myself. I've lost over 80% of my money in deaths trying to complete it.



What mission?


----------



## Percy (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What mission?


Well, I actually just managed to do it. But still, co-op. 
The mission was Toil and Trouble.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't know how I beat it then. :/


Go play it then.  I dare you to play the last level and tell me the frame rate never drops to an unbearably low level.  

I think nearly everyone has a nostalgic eye to this game.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm addicted to The Binding of Isaac right now. 

I've beaten mom 6 times now, yet the urge to play the game only increases.


----------



## Magick (Apr 19, 2013)

Binding of Isaac, finally beat Mom today so trying to go farther now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2013)

Frim Wang


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

LOL


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 19, 2013)

Worms Armageddon and Conkers Bad Fur Day on emulator.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

I just started Metro 2033 about an hour ago.


----------



## RiddlesInTheDark (Apr 19, 2013)

Alliance Of Valiant Arms
Free To Play On Steam
MMO FPS


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 20, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> If I get the installations right, I'll be playing Oblivion with Deadly Reflex and Curse of Hircine.
> Dammit, I want my werewolf to decapitate people with shoryukens.



Here's what I'm able to do now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgp1250iUig


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Tried that Metal Gear Rising demo. Game is hard as a Kenyan. I had to restart too. Right at the beginning, I cut the stairs in half and I couldn't move on. lol
And those walker things that fucking moo like cows are TERRIFYING.


----------



## Percy (Apr 21, 2013)

As of now I'm still playing Borderlands 2, farming The Warrior. What I didn't expect to find there was this:


Spoiler: thing I found











Well, now I can farm a lot faster. o-o


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tried that Metal Gear Rising demo. Game is hard as a Kenyan. I had to restart too. Right at the beginning, I cut the stairs in half and I couldn't move on. lol
> And those walker things that fucking moo like cows are TERRIFYING.



It can be a little weird if you're not used to it. Remember that Ninja Run can take you up certain walls, so cutting the stairs won't actually hinder your progress. (I thought the same thing at first, so don't feel bad. xD)

Also, the demo (and the game itself, honestly) doesn't do a good job of making you aware of your defensive options. 
Pressing square and moving the left stick towards an oncoming attack will put you into a parrying stance for a second or two. A red glow from an enemy indicates an attack you CAN parry, while a gold glow indicates attacks you can NOT parry. For things you can't parry, like grabs, or for those pesky RPG shots/any missile attack, it is better to dodge by inputting square + X simultaneously. You can couple this with a direction to evade in the direction of your choosing while slashing, and it gives you some nice invincibility frames. 

It's also very important that you abuse Blade Mode as much as you can. Certain moves you do will actually make the game slow down for a brief moment, and the edges of the screen will turn blue; this means that you can go right to Blade Mode. If you didn't already know, enemies will have red boxes appear in certain areas once you enter this mode, and cutting them will give you a prompt to press circle. Doing so will activate a Zandatsu, and will fully charge your health and fuel cells. It is extremely useful in a pinch, and will save your life in more hectic fights. It will also boost your combat rank by doing as many Zandatsu finishers as you can. 

One last thing. Performing a parry right before an attack hits will cause Raiden to automatically retaliate with a counter slash. If this hit connects (sometimes foes will simply jump back before it hits) it will usually stun the enemy and give you a triangle + circle prompt. Doing this will trigger a cutscene that ends in a Blade Mode prompt and can result in a Zandatsu. Basically, if you time your parries right, you can one-hit kill most random enemies. (Even the mooing, scary walker things. : D )

Sorry for rambling, but I recently played and particularly enjoyed this game. â™¥

Edit: Almost forgot! If you do end up getting the actual game, keep in mind that you do not start out with the dodge ability. You have to purchase it as an upgrade. In the demo, they just give it to you.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 21, 2013)

Playing the first Dead Space at the moment.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Apr 21, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Pokemon Ruby. I'm currently trying to score 1500 points at horseback archery. Judging by the Gerudo lady's laughter, it's not going so well... I'm also still trying to figure out why the hell Malon thought giving me a cow was a good prize and what the hell she did to Ingo. That's one scary little girl.

I won't be playing any other games for a while 'cause I just moved across the country and only took those games and Skyrim with me. I'm totally going to rebuy myself a Playstation and have my Sly Cooper games sent to me whenever I get some money, though.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 21, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Pokemon Ruby. I'm currently trying to score 1500 points at horseback archery. Judging by the Gerudo lady's laughter, it's not going so well... I'm also still trying to figure out why the hell Malon thought giving me a cow was a good prize and what the hell she did to Ingo. That's one scary little girl.
> 
> I won't be playing any other games for a while 'cause I just moved across the country and only took those games and Skyrim with me. I'm totally going to rebuy myself a Playstation and have my Sly Cooper games sent to me whenever I get some money, though.



I mean, if you play Epona's Song near a cow, they'll give you milk, but other healing potions are just better anyways.  It is kind of a lame prize. xD

Hey man, best of luck adjusting to your new home! Hope you get settled in nicely. c:


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Apr 21, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> I mean, if you play Epona's Song near a cow, they'll give you milk, but other healing potions are just better anyways.  It is kind of a lame prize. xD


I usually stock up on bottled fairies, so yeah it's definitely a sucky prize. 


> Hey man, best of luck adjusting to your new home! Hope you get settled in nicely. c:


Thanks! I'm already nice and settled. The trick is going to be getting used to the northern air. I'm used to Florida's heat. In comparison, New Jersey, where I am now, is fucking freezing. XP
I miss the hot sun and little lizards already.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the help H. I do plan on getting this game. It's a bit of a departure because I got so used to Ninja Gaiden recently, but Rising is a nice ass game. Hard as shit too, which is new for Platinum Games (I love this company). That damn dog killed me like 3 times before I kicked his ass, smarmy motherfucker. It's pretty freaking funny actually. Those walkers though... ;-;
Stuff of freaking nightmares. And they bleed!!!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Pokemon Ruby. I'm currently trying to score 1500 points at horseback archery. Judging by the Gerudo lady's laughter, it's not going so well...


Do you go for the 100 point pots first?


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 21, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> I usually stock up on bottled fairies, so yeah it's definitely a sucky prize.
> 
> Thanks! I'm already nice and settled. The trick is going to be getting used to the northern air. I'm used to Florida's heat. In comparison, New Jersey, where I am now, is fucking freezing. XP
> I miss the hot sun and little lizards already.



Oh... Kudos to you, because anywhere north of here would kill me. xD
I'm a total pansy come winter time.



XoPachi said:


> Thank you for the help H. I do plan on getting this game. It's a bit of a departure because I got so used to Ninja Gaiden recently, but Rising is a nice ass game. Hard as shit too, which is new for Platinum Games (I love this company). That damn dog killed me like 3 times before I kicked his ass, smarmy motherfucker. It's pretty freaking funny actually. Those walkers though... ;-;
> Stuff of freaking nightmares. And they bleed!!!



I'd certainly reccomend it then.
Yeah, I think they bleed because they're part organic. I haven't played any other MG games
(Really want to now though) but I think I remember hearing that tidbit somewhere. Kind of a freaky concept. ._.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 21, 2013)

Borderlands 2. 

I'm playing as Gaige the Mecromancer. I just love her skill trees.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2013)

Firefall
A game that been in closed beta...for 3 years


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 22, 2013)

Over the weekend, I bought Portal 2. 75% off and on sale. Got it for Â£3.74 on Steam. That was pretty epic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

Sanic Generations maxed out at 60 FPS. PC gaming too stronk. Though the PC version has some odd bugs that I didn't see on my XBox. Still...
I SHOULD SEE HOW PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2 WORKS ON THIS BABY!!!!!


----------



## cracked58 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tales of The Abyss.  Cuz awesome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2013)

Homefront


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2013)

cracked58 said:


> Tales of The Abyss.  Cuz awesome.


Joke of the day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

Papers, Please.

I love this game for some reason.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I SHOULD SEE HOW PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2 WORKS ON THIS BABY!!!!!



But it still hasn't migrated to the US yet... you'll have to play it in Japanese. D:

I'm patiently waiting for it though, cuz I loved the original PSO.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 22, 2013)

Starting to play Minecraft again. I need a break from Doom anyway.

Ah, it's good to be back.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

Outcast said:


> But it still hasn't migrated to the US yet... you'll have to play it in Japanese. D:
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for it though, cuz I loved the original PSO.



I'm level 11. I patched it to English. I fiend on that game.


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 22, 2013)

Half-Life 2: Episode Two.
I completed it ages ago but I was lurking on gamebanana and found a load of interesting/cool looking singleplayer maps to entertain me.
Such fun!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Homefront


....
why would you play that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

The beginning of that game... ;-;
Soooooo fucking sad.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 22, 2013)

Sly 4 and a bit of Knights of The Old Republic... just talking to people amongst finding where I am supposed to go.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 22, 2013)

Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 23, 2013)

Started WoW again last night. I wonder if I can arse myself to play it more than a week


----------



## Symlus (Apr 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Started WoW again last night. I wonder if I can arse myself to play it more than a week


You played WoW and didn't get addicted? So it's not as cracked up as they say it is...


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> You played WoW and didn't get addicted? So it's not as cracked up as they say it is...



I made the mistake of buying all the way up to the latest expansion and realizing that it was not my cup of tea.
I found it frightfully boring, even when playing with my friend. I guess it's really hit or miss with those types of games.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 23, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> I made the mistake of buying all the way up to the latest expansion and realizing that it was not my cup of tea.
> I found it frightfully boring, even when playing with my friend. I guess it's really hit or miss with those types of games.


Huh. Ok. Hopefully I don't have a crappy time with FF XIV beta when/if I get selected for the PS3 beta.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Huh. Ok. Hopefully I don't have a crappy time with FF XIV beta when/if I get selected for the PS3 beta.



It's probably just me, so don't worry.
I personally just don't have the attention span for MMOs. xD


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 23, 2013)

Games like WoW bore me. Action games like PSO2 and Dragon Nest are games I would definitely pay for and they're free.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2013)

Right now, nothing in particular. I just finished a Serious Difficulty completion of Serious Sam 3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2013)

Dead Island Riptide
Deep down I think this could of been a DLC but I do like how the other characters just dont disappear if you play solo, they actually hang around at the current hub zone and fight with you as AI along with the survivors.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 23, 2013)

Shadow of the Colossus.

It can get so frustrating at times, but I just _have_ to keep playing.  I think I'm going to try and finish it tonight.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 23, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> It's probably just me, so don't worry.
> I personally just don't have the attention span for MMOs. xD



Yeah, I don't have the free time to deal with the RPG MMO's I would play if I did play MMO's, so I just steer clear of them.


As to what I'm playing right now: Slaughtering demons in Brutal Doom on Steam and slicing and dicing in Afro Samurai on PS3.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 23, 2013)

Started playing Skyrim again damn that game for being so damned addicting.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2013)

Our forum's been demoted!! D:

I've been playing Fire Emblem: Awakening since it came out. Right now I'm doing a planned Lunatic Casual run and it's really fun! Being able to save anytime you want (With a backup save, even!) really takes away a lot of the stress from Lunatic. 
My husband Ricken's been carrying the team.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Our forum's been demoted!! D:


That's because you Frim Wank'd.


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution, while watching Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex lately. I do love me some cyberpunk. lol


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's because you Frim Wank'd.


I'm gonna pretend I know what that means and scowl at you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna pretend I know what that means and scowl at you.





Imperial Impact said:


> Frim Wang


.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, okay.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 24, 2013)

Progress report. I can get to Mission 5 and Level 4 in Metal Slug X and DodonPachi (respectively) in 3 credits. Getting better every day.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm hopping back and forth between Okami on the PS2 and Dark Souls on PS3.
It's an interesting combination.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Apr 24, 2013)

Kerbal Space Program has grabbed my interest


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 24, 2013)

This Planetside 2 game is niiiiiiiiccccccce....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 24, 2013)

Bioshock.  
Killer mutants, Objectivism and Art Deco are horrifying by themselves.
_My computer's spellcheck does not recognize 'Objectivism'. This pleases me_.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 25, 2013)

Wolfenstein 3D running on ZDoom.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 26, 2013)

Nothing now. I might start Dead Space 3...

or maybe Ico.... or perhaps another Dark Souls run...


I'll probably go with Dead Space.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 26, 2013)

My second run of Mass Effect (I AM NOW IN LOVE) and I'm waiting for my package to arrive from a friend which holds...

-na na Na NAAAAA~!- 

Mass Effect 2!  I'm trying to avoid spoilering myself, but man it's hard for old games haha.  Already bits of the story were ruined for me just from the years of being around gamers on the internet.

-sobs on floor-


----------



## veeno (Apr 26, 2013)

I am between playing castlevania and gradius for nes.

Maybe a little metal gear here and there.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2013)

A bit of Part Three of Tyranny of King Washington.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 26, 2013)

Played a bit of StarDrive.

Pretty sweet 4X spehss gaim, yo


----------



## Outcast (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm actually liking Warframe right now...

But, I think it's time to bring out the Sega Genesis.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 27, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Waiting for any Monster Hunter games to be released on the Ps3 and in English



Go hardcore mode and play it in a language you don't understand.

Insanity mode:  Don't look up any guides or hints online either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2013)

3D Dot Game Heroes. Such a great little game. ;w;


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 27, 2013)

Me too.  It's totally like a graphically updated NES Zelda.  I actually almost beat the boss of dungeon 3 (Desert Temple) last night, but those laser beams....


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2013)

I love this damn game. I'm heading to the 6th temple now. I'm trying to find 5 more small blocks so I can get Excalibur. I can bet it's broken. I'm using the claymore, but it's getting a bit weak. I'm actually trying not to use guides just because it's so easy today and if the game wanted me to look up guides, it would have just held my hand.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 27, 2013)

What contraptions be these "guides" you speak of?


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 27, 2013)

I had to take a break from Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princes.  I have been working on that secret cave that is in the geurdo desert that is like 100 floors deep.  Well its getting so annoying that I cant make it all the way through it.  Each floor you go through there are more and stronger enemies.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been taking a break from Persona 4 lately to play a combination of DDR Max and OFF


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> I had to take a break from Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princes.  I have been working on that secret cave that is in the geurdo desert that is like 100 floors deep.  Well its getting so annoying that I cant make it all the way through it.  Each floor you go through there are more and stronger enemies.



Fortunately for you it's only 40 floors.  And I'm pretty sure a few of the enemies don't actually respawn.  But yeah, you definitely have your work cut out for you.  Last floor is like 3 Darknuts simultaneously.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 28, 2013)

Thinking of playing some Conkers Bad Fur Day.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 28, 2013)

A clusterfuck of Oblivion and Divinity II.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2013)

Firefall, I enjoy this game more than Global agenda


----------



## veeno (Apr 28, 2013)

Fire emblem awakening

I am pretty surprised how good it is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What contraptions be these "guides" you speak of?



Stuff for scrubs.


----------



## Clancy (Apr 28, 2013)

asda sdas dasd


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 28, 2013)

I won that Brawl tournament I mentioned earlier. :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0-VCTJK2I


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay, so after beating the Desert Temple in 3D Dot Heroes, do you just head straight on over to the Water Temple or is there a missing step?  I haven't picked up my third Shader magic yet.

I'm also somewhat stuck in the Water Temple.  B1, the room above two clones has a timed-switch puzzle.  I solved that, but can't open the door on the north end of the room.  There's also that room one screen north and east of the entrance which you can't cross (at least not without an upgraded hookshot)....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank - Going Commando


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 29, 2013)

Just defeated The Warrior in Borderlands 2. Time for a few DLC's!!


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Fortunately for you it's only 40 floors.  And I'm pretty sure a few of the enemies don't actually respawn.  But yeah, you definitely have your work cut out for you.  Last floor is like 3 Darknuts simultaneously.



Ugh I think I can make it to about floor 25.  I like to fill my bottles with that soup from the Ice dungeon and I tend to use all of my arrows by around the 15th floor. That last floor sounds like hell.  Ps does it help if I finish the temple in the sky I think I have the Item from that temple but I cant remember.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 29, 2013)

So close to beating Metal Slug X. That final mission is almost as bad as the one in MS1.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 29, 2013)

Bioshock 2: Fuck This Place


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Ugh I think I can make it to about floor 25.  I like to fill my bottles with that soup from the Ice dungeon and I tend to use all of my arrows by around the 15th floor. That last floor sounds like hell.  Ps does it help if I finish the temple in the sky I think I have the Item from that temple but I cant remember.


Yes, you will need the item from the sky temple before you can access the last set of floors.  Without it, you can only reach like floor 30 or so.

And Darknuts aren't really all that aggressive, you just have to keep your guard up and wait for an opening.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 3, 2013)

Got into Kerbal Space Program.


----------



## Harbinger (May 3, 2013)

Bioshock: Infinite

Borrowed it off someone, completely blown away, for some reason i wasnt expecting it to be that good at all despite loving the first two, but im really loving this one so far.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2013)

I seem to be stuck in the Wind Temple in _3D Dot Game Heroes_... I've got plenty of keys, but where are the doors to unlock?  I haven't found the Map yet, or the dungeon's treasure (speaking of which I almost totally missed getting the Fire Wand in the Flame Temple), I know it has at least five floors but currently the only obvious thing is a door near the entrance that looks like one you have to open from the other side (doesn't respond to keys).


----------



## Niurendar (May 4, 2013)

Right now I play Pokémon Black on the DS. 
The only good thing here is, you have more Story with your NPC friends but after that it is the same boring principle as always.

In between, I play a lot ARAM in League of Legends.

And I wait for Dark Souls II! <3


----------



## Stratelier (May 4, 2013)

Have fun beating the Unova Champion!  He's retired.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 4, 2013)

Helping my little bro with the stupidest shit in Portal 2.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (May 4, 2013)

Just waiting for Grand Theft Auto V now.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 5, 2013)

The Ultimate Doom with Brutal Doom.

*GET OFF SCUM*


----------



## Percy (May 5, 2013)

Still Borderlands 2, hunting legendary weapons. I might get into another game soon.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2013)

^Tribes Ascend.


----------



## veeno (May 5, 2013)

I'm playing through every metal gear game in preparation for 5.

Currently on metal gear 2.


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2013)

Boss 6 in 3D Dot Game Heroes was easy to beat without damage.  Booking him, though.... *argh*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The Ultimate Doom with Brutal Doom.
> 
> *GET OFF SCUM*



*HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR NEW ASSHOLE*


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> *HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR NEW ASSHOLE*



*EAT SHIT, HELLSPAWN*
*FUCK YOURSELF* *FUCK YOURSELF* *FUCK YOURSELF* *FUCK YOURSELF* *FUCK YOURSELF* *FUCK YOURSELF*


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

I'm flirting with *King of Fighters '98* right now. I really suck at fighting games. I don't know how to improve, but I want to.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Go get tekken Tag Team 2. They teach you the basics in that game. It doesn't always directly translate with other fighting games, but it teaches you the basics.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 6, 2013)

http://candies.aniwey.net/

It's a text based game.  Start off collecting candies, then upgrade to a farm and get swords and go on quests and kill goblins
and I'm addicted.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 7, 2013)

I finally started *Demon's Souls*. The great magician Tresco has begun his journey to slay The Old One. It's going to be ... awesome/awful. Can't wait to trudge through that swamp again. Mmm that's good masochism.

Still working on *DoDonPachi* and *King Of Fighters '98* too.


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2013)

Beat the first boss in the new _Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon_.  And what an experience it was.  It took me ten minutes just to figure out just _what the freakin' heck_ I'm supposed to do to even start fighting back.  And it just kept getting slightly more complicated each time, just as it should.


Spoiler: What I did



Basically all you have to do is flash the spider's eyes with your Strobulb to stun it.  Then vaccuum the egg away from its nest into a source of fire to burn it up just like the cobwebs in the previous mission.  Once the web goes up in flames the ghost appears and you can vaccuum him up.  You have to do this three times, each time the spider retreats further into the tunnel so the process for setting the web on fire gets harder.  In the meantime the spider does claw swipes if you're close, lobs poison at you from afar, and baby spiders drop down from the ceiling to distract you.


----------



## miskey (May 7, 2013)

Just got DMC 4, hope it ain't as vulgar as DmC...though I started to understand why it was so vulgar and everything when the developers were talking about it. It makes more sense but still...emo? Really?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 8, 2013)

Quake 2.
Tasty Spleen Vanilla server.
For like three minutes.
I kept overshooting my jumps and falling into lava.
Fuck Quake 2 lava.
Shit used to scare the fuck out of me when I was little.
That screaming.
Oh god, that screaming.


*AAAAAAUUAUUAGUGGUAHHGA

AAAAAAUUAUUAGUGGUAHHGA

UUGUGUHAGUGGGHGUGHG*


----------



## Seekrit (May 8, 2013)

For lack of better judgement; Skyrim.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 8, 2013)

miskey said:


> Just got DMC 4, hope it ain't as vulgar as DmC...though I started to understand why it was so vulgar and everything when the developers were talking about it. It makes more sense but still...emo? Really?


I haven't played the new DMC, but DMC4 isn't too vulgar. Unless you consider gratuitous fanservice vulgar


----------



## Niurendar (May 8, 2013)

Right now I play Bayonetta. I am not very far in the game but even now it is much of fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 8, 2013)

Zelda Oracles and Fallout NV.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 8, 2013)

Quake 2 on my 360.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 8, 2013)

Lately I've been kind of alternating between Pokemon White 2 (already beat the main quest, now I'm just raising teams for battling) and Serious Sam 3: BFE. For tonight I'll probably wind up playing the latter due to being hopped up on caffeine. I can't imagine more hilarious polar opposites but dammit I love them both.


----------



## Outcast (May 8, 2013)

Lately, I've been playing a few old, shitty games for my own personal displeasure. And let me tell you, Ballz is as terrible as it sounds. Unsurprisingly...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 9, 2013)

League of Legends


----------



## Symlus (May 9, 2013)

I'll be jumping on BF3 on the PS3 in a half hour to an hour. I need to eat and take out the trash n' stuff.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 10, 2013)

Skyrim, Need for Speed: Most Wanted, and Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2013)

Playing 'UAC Ultra' on Doom.

This has to be one of my favorite campaigns. I don't know how they did it, but it just looks so good.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2013)

I got a patch for Starfox 2. Been FIENDIN.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2013)

Trying to beat Quake 2 using only a blaster. I got up to Unit 3 so far.


----------



## Hervor (May 10, 2013)

I'm currently playing Legendary and I heard it had gotten bad reviews on it but it isn't half as bad as they say and I'm loving the game!

One game that I'm waiting for to come out is "Guise of the Wolf" created by FUNCreators.


----------



## Sergalmedic (May 10, 2013)

I have been playing Super Paper Mario since November, on the weekends that I've been home from college. I started it over Thanksgiving break for shits and giggles, having loved the first two and not expecting as much from this one, but I'm really enjoying it. Once I go home tonight to start my 2-week summer vacation I'm finishing it.

And then likely re-playing Earthbound.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 11, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank 2 and a bit of PayDay: The Heist.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

After that thrilling Metal Gear thread I cracked out Peace Walker on 360. Dear god man, the time just dies.


----------



## Fling (May 11, 2013)

League of Legends, da bes.


----------



## Aquin (May 12, 2013)

It is currently between: Fatal Frame (re-doing the series since its finally released on PSN, YAY), Bioshock: Infinity, Skylanders and Skylanders: Giants. I have a ton of others i need to get around to and just don't have the motivation.


----------



## TricksterF (May 12, 2013)

Assassins creed 3 but I'm getting sick of the ubisoft servers getting horrible! So I am also starting to play under siege, people say its disappointing but I find it fun {^.^}


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 12, 2013)

Going through a Mass Effect marathon. 
Finished playing the first game, made different choices than with my last character. I don't want to replay the game, I want to play a new game...sort of.


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2013)

Fallout. On my second run at the moment, trying to level up to 18 for the slayer perk, then I can bash up some muties with my power fist like no tomorrow. After the Master gets another beatdown, I'll start on Fallout 2. With any luck I'll actually get around to completing it this time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2013)

Red Orchestra 2's new standalone pacific expansion beta, Rising Storm.

Oh my tits it's so awesome.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 12, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Fallout. On my second run at the moment, trying to level up to 18 for the slayer perk, then I can bash up some muties with my power fist like no tomorrow. After the Master gets another beatdown, I'll start on Fallout 2. With any luck I'll actually get around to completing it this time.



When you play Fallout 2, do you use the Restoration mod?  Do you also play normally or do you do the Navarro run?


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> When you play Fallout 2, do you use the Restoration mod?  Do you also play normally or do you do the Navarro run?



1) Yes. No.

2) I don't know what that is.


----------



## lol (May 12, 2013)

Playing DQ8, KH1/1, FFX, SSBB, just finished Scooby Doo night of 100 frights.


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

Skunnered trying to get Zadornov to appear in MGSW. Skyrim time once more, mining ore and punching whores~


----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2013)

Been playing Hagane. HARDEST. SUPER NINTENDO GAME. EVER. And it's SO good too. This badass mecha samurai rapes everything in the mouth. I've never played a Super Nintendo platformer with such an extensive array of moves. It's like any quick button combo will do something different. And even pressing some buttons a certain amount of times does some penis enlarging planet busting move.
This is the best game ever! 8D


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Half-Life


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Half-Life


Exquisite Taste


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

More Rising Storm and a bit of System Shock 2


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> 1) Yes. No.


You do know most of that mod is a major bugfix, right?


> 2) I don't know what that is.


  An early game tactic that makes the game too easy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 13, 2013)

A little bit of PayDay and a bunch of Uncharted 3 co-op multiplayer.


----------



## Kaedal (May 14, 2013)

Playing through Dragon Age: Origins with all the DLCs, and I've dropped a bucket of mods on Torchlight 2, which has turned it into quite... an interesting experience. The necromancer from the Synergies mod is bloody overpowered, though.


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> You do know most of that mod is a major bugfix, right?



It also seems to change a lot of shit, which isn't very good for someone who doesn't have a clue what they're doing like me. E.g. putting a hard lock on Vic's shack door so I can't even complete one of the first quests in the normal way, and therefore have _no fucking idea_ what to do or where to go. Maybe it would be good fun for a second or third playthrough, but not the first.

I did, however, install the unofficial patch, which also seems to fix a lot of stuff without introducing silly changes everywhere.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2013)

...
Why are NONE of you motherfuckers playing Eco Fighters? You all suck sometimes, my God!!!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 15, 2013)

I found a kick ass TARDIS mod for New Vegas, so I'm back in the Mojave Wastes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 15, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> It also seems to change a lot of shit, which isn't very good for someone who doesn't have a clue what they're doing like me. E.g. putting a hard lock on Vic's shack door so I can't even complete one of the first quests in the normal way, and therefore have _no fucking idea_ what to do or where to go. Maybe it would be good fun for a second or third playthrough, but not the first.
> 
> I did, however, install the unofficial patch, which also seems to fix a lot of stuff without introducing silly changes everywhere.


 I tried the AP ammo fix, worst fucking decision ever. Frank Horrigan was invincible to small guns. 
Does the unofficial patch let you find the medicine that cures Cassidy's heart, letting him use chems and not die?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

Doom on Brutal Doom.

You know what I hate? Barons of Hell.
You know what I hate even more? Barons of Hell on Brutal Doom.
You know what I hate even more than that? Barons of Hell surrounding me in a small, irregularly-shaped room; the only exit leading to a room full of cacodemons. On Brutal Doom. With only 30 hp. While being low on chaingun ammo.

*Fuck that shit.*


----------



## ArthisLanguine (May 16, 2013)

If i weren't at school right now, I'd say Planetside 2 or EQ


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2013)

Ragnarok Online.  :O  Oh, and a bit of Dark Souls.


----------



## veeno (May 17, 2013)

Quake.

Also known as doom with jumping! V:


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2013)

Quake 2.

Still trying to beat the game with just a blaster. I got to the second last unit so far. Shit's getting hard now that tank commanders are starting to show up.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2013)

I did it! I just beat Quake 2 using nothing but my standard-issue blaster!

Fuck yeah; suck it, Makron!








On second thought, don't suck it. The last thing I want is to get my dick blown off after shoving it in your railgun face.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2013)

Tribes Ascend. Easily my third favorite FPS of all time. 
First two spots belong to Turok 1 and 2 respectively.


----------



## Stratelier (May 18, 2013)

Beat _3D Dot Game Heroes_.  Did book both Fuelle and the final boss (not in the same attempt), completing the Bestiary.  Did get the trophy for a no-damage-run against Fuelle (but not the final boss).  Made a new save, want to go back and NDR the final boss.


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen

I just hit level 150 and all I freakin want is my trophy gear. It looks marvelous. Either that or the Shadow gear. Plus Im tired of swithching between Sorceror and Magic Archer. I'm trying to build up more magic since my magic defense is just ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

I bought Rising storm and so far I like it!
Some weapons are unbalanced, but it is the good old RO2 I love


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

Playing armored core V.
So. Many. Aspects. To. Account for.

Edit: now I'm off playing Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition with a max Luck character.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 19, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> now I'm off playing Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition with a max Luck character.


  With 8 luck, I was successfully banned from all casinos and spent the winnings on delicious implants.


----------



## BadgerBrox (May 19, 2013)

I'm playing zangband and FF VII at mo...


----------



## Stratelier (May 19, 2013)

It's funny how in 3D Dot Game Heroes' New Game Plus mode, certain characters make reference to the fact it's your second time playing.  They also acknowledge if you're playing it in the unlockable hard mode(s).


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> With 8 luck, I was successfully banned from all casinos and spent the winnings on delicious implants.


Try 10 luck, and melee weapons, combined with Finesse. My crit. hit ratio was at about 45%. 

Oh, and I robbed all the casinos of all their money on the blackjack tables.


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's funny how in 3D Dot Game Heroes' New Game Plus mode, certain characters make reference to the fact it's your second time playing.  They also acknowledge if you're playing it in the unlockable hard mode(s).


Hooray for the nonexistence of the fourth wall!


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 19, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Try 10 luck, and melee weapons, combined with Finesse. My crit. hit ratio was at about 45%.
> 
> Oh, and I robbed all the casinos of all their money on the blackjack tables.



Since they nerfed the slot machines, Blackjack is the easiest way to make money provided you have high Luck.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's funny how in 3D Dot Game Heroes' New Game Plus mode, certain characters make reference to the fact it's your second time playing.  They also acknowledge if you're playing it in the unlockable hard mode(s).



Oh hey! Someone else who actually plays games!
I'm SO glad I'm not the only one who knows about this game.


----------



## Stratelier (May 20, 2013)

. . . did you not notice my earlier posts about it?

I did manage to book everything in the Bestiary.  I did manage to slay a few Blue Dragons.

In Hard mode, though, blue dragons . . . blue dragons _everywhere_.  Egad.  Makes me glad the Gorgon Sword stuns enemies longer.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 20, 2013)

I have not seen your posts. I still haven't beaten it. I'm trying to just find everything before I beat the 6th temple. Apparently I'm missing a FUCK ton of blades. I'm using the Excalibur.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2013)

Half-Life.

I tend to feel a sense of accomplishment when I gather every scientist and security guard I can find into one safe room. I think my record is like eight or something.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

I'm playing Assassin's Creed 3. It is awful. I'm completing it cos I have completed the others. Revelations was terrible and so is this. I just need to get my monies worth.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2013)

Quake 2. Now I'm trying to beat the entire game using only the shotgun.

It's a pretty cool exercise. I'm learning more and more things about the weapons that I've been using since I was four years old. For example, I didn't figure the shotgun pellets were actual pellets. I thought it was merely an animation that played near the thing you fired at, and that every part of the "cone" hit your target no matter what.

My BFG10K run should be very interesting. I heard it was nearly as complicated as the BFG9K from Doom.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 21, 2013)

Transformers : War for Cybertron


----------



## Heliophobic (May 22, 2013)

Quake.

Ah, it's good to be back.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 23, 2013)

I beat Demon's Souls so I guess all I'm playing is *DodonPachi*. My DDP skills have reached "Not too terrible" levels.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 24, 2013)

Playing some co-op Serious Sam: BFE on Serious. Maybe at some point we'll even start up a Mental run...

My god some of the later levels; screw you Witch Brides I'd rather fight Kleer.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 24, 2013)

Borderlands 2 by myself because no one else I know has the DLC.

And the furiously awesome game called Proun


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2013)

Frozen Synapse.
If you have the game and want to play it, don't hesitate to poke me on my steam!
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 24, 2013)

I'm currently multi-tasking and playing the following campaigns this week:

*Xbox 360*
-Halo 4
-Left for dead 2
-Portal 2

*PS2*
Final Fantasy 10


----------



## Elani.Koala (May 24, 2013)

I just beat Dragon's Dogma a couple of days ago. I enjoyed it quite a lot, it was well done, even though I got a sad ending. 

I've also been playing through Resident Evil 6 a second time. I know a lot of people hated it and bitched endlessly about it, but it's a blast on co-op!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 24, 2013)

drunk-driving on world of tanks right now

I like it cos it represents soooo many IRL WW2 tanks which gives me a boner but

it feels so much like a generic shooter but everyone is driving some kind of tractor

so HP-based for a tank sim


----------



## Seekrit (May 26, 2013)

Bought that Chivalry Medieval Warfare, it runs so badly for me I can't get through training :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2013)

Balling in Bordertits 2, and dying and chopping off arms with a katana in Rising Storm


----------



## Clancy (May 27, 2013)

cvbcxvb vbx bxcv bxcvmnbm nmvbmn bvmn b


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

Waiting for new Pokemon or Dragon Quest game, randomly pick some retro game playing around in offline/console game zone.

Previously play 12TailsOnline. This moment I just start playing Plant VS Zombie Adventure in Facebook in online game zone.


----------



## Falaffel (May 29, 2013)

Finished Bastion for the third time and I just finished playing a round of awesomenauts as Genji.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 30, 2013)

Devil May Cry 3, given by a friend...

All the reports of this being a very hard game are true. This thing is just brutal.



Clancy said:


> Tony Hawk's pro skater
> 
> 
> 2


Don't feel bad, I used to play one of the Tony Hawk games, either this one or 3. I used to exploit a bug that would launch me thousands of feet in the air and I'd do a billion tricks. Cool game. Awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Karabos (May 30, 2013)

not necessarily a "game", but I've been playing around in Space Engine for a while

http://imgur.com/irbesIm,w0XM98W,elTFOoU#0

excuse the lens flare rape of the first image. It took quite a while (like a few hours~) for each image thanks to my shitty laptop but I think it was well worth it.


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2013)

I totally tushed Motochika's story in Pokemon Conquest.  Beat Nobunaga before January of Year 4?  Hah, I did it before January of Year _Two_.  I drove his army out of Pugilis, then recruited all of Chrysalia, then just kept invading his territories, one per month.  Whomever I didn't need to take along with my invasion force I let them scout the lands and recruit more Warriors.

It also helps that recruitable Warriors are scaled to the levels of whatever warriors you take with you into battle.  I badly needed to shore up Valora and Spectra after taking over Nixtorm (leaving Dragnor for last), so taking one or two high-level Mons into battle let me recuirt Warriors at higher levels than I could probably manage if I took lesser ones in.  Helped convince Nobunaga not to try invading them before I charged in for the kill.


----------



## Plantar (May 31, 2013)

I've been going back and forth on different things and I started playing too many things at the same time which is rare for me...

3DS-
Pokemon Soul Silver
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Mystery Dungeon- Explorers of Darkness

PC
Skyrim
Oblivion


----------



## Heliophobic (May 31, 2013)

Quake 2.

Just beat the game using the machinegun.


----------



## Seekrit (May 31, 2013)

DoDonPachi

It is literally all the fun, ever. Later ima get crackin into that latest Humble Bundle and Rising Storm.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 31, 2013)

Doom 3. I regret not playing it sooner, despite having the BFG edition for about a year. From what I've played so far - about an hour and 50 minutes - it's fantastic.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 31, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Doom 3. I regret not playing it sooner, despite having the BFG edition for about a year. From what I've played so far - about an hour and 50 minutes - it's fantastic.



Doom 3 is indeed an awesome game on its own. I just hate how it completely changed the direction of the Doom series; from balls-to-the-wall action to action horror. Not to mention the fact that everything just seemed so slow.

Good game, bad Doom.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2013)

Played a little SSBM at the local game shop.  Definitely had its moments.  Such as two Peaches (myself and another player) using Peach Bomber at the _exact same time_ against each other, or Bowser grabbing and holding Ness (me) in place while Captain Falcon (another player) readies a Falcon Punch.  Tons of sudden death-matches (due mainly to a set 1 minute time limit).  Or, on the Yoshi's Island stage, I KO'ed a Captain Falcon down the middle pit using Fox's Reflector (it sent the platforms spinning and knocked him down farther than he could recover).


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 1, 2013)

I was just playing some Call of Duty 4 splitscreen with my brothers.

Shit was fun.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I was just playing some Call of Duty 4 splitscreen with my brothers.
> 
> Shit was fun.



I miss my xbox splitscreening with my old high school friends so bad. :c It feels like a long time ago.

Then again, CoD 4 and Halo 3 and shit were all like... 2007.


----------



## Percy (Jun 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I miss my xbox splitscreening with my old high school friends so bad. :c It feels like a long time ago.
> 
> Then again, CoD 4 and Halo 3 and shit were all like... 2007.


I remember playing Halo 2 split-screen with my friends back in the day. Shit was fun.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Doom 3 is indeed an awesome game on its own. I just hate how it completely changed the direction of the Doom series; from balls-to-the-wall action to action horror. Not to mention the fact that everything just seemed so slow.
> 
> Good game, bad Doom.



I disagree. Whilst the first two games are incredibly fun to play, I like the way Doom 3 shifted its focus to have a proper in-game story as opposed to the brief backstory the first two Doom games had in the instruction manuals, and I also like the way the game has creepy, unsettling horror elements - for example, all those fucked up creatures you encounter, and tracking back through areas you'd been in before everything went wrong and seeing them all bloodstained and ruined. It really hits home at how horrific the forces unleashed are, especially when you see people you met previously in the game, even only for a few seconds, either with their faces ripped off, revealing their skulls underneath; or as zombies; or with their head just clean ripped off their neck. It is nice, though, that Id Software are returning the formulas of the first two games for Doom 4 and leaving Doom 3 as a little anomaly - but a bloody good anomaly at that. It is slow in places though, I agree with you on that part.

Oh, and that bathroom scene near the beginning caught me completely off-guard.


----------



## Xeno (Jun 1, 2013)

Tera Online, computers barely able to handle it even on the lowest settings, really need to get an upgrade.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 3, 2013)

hljkl vnbmbnm xfghfh


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 3, 2013)

Quake 3 Arena

If you aren't using Anarki as your player model you're playing the game wrong.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 3, 2013)

Old World Blues in Fallout New Vegas. Fear my many foot penises!


----------



## Percy (Jun 3, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Old World Blues in Fallout New Vegas. Fear my many foot penises!


Don't forget your hand penises as well.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Don't forget your hand penises as well.


Did you complete the INT check and wiggle your hand penises as well?


----------



## Percy (Jun 4, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Did you complete the INT check and wiggle your hand penises as well?


I don't think I did. How could I forget to do that?


----------



## Demensa (Jun 4, 2013)

Percy said:


> I remember playing Halo 2 split-screen with my friends back in the day. Shit was fun.



I still play Halo 1 split-screen with my friend. Shit _is_ fun.

Right now it's still Binding of Isaac for me...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas was alone

Damn Grey block got what he deserved


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2013)

Freshly Picked Tingle's Rosie Rupee Land. I love this game. It was A LOT more fun than the other two DS Zelda's in my opinion.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jun 4, 2013)

Skyrim still! 35th (or more) times through!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been making yanks pay dearly for every inch of land they take in the pacific wargame Rising Storm.
LONG LIVE HIS ROYAL MAJESTY THE EMPEROR


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 4, 2013)

secretfur said:


> DoDonPachi
> 
> It is literally all the fun, ever.


It's fun in that "This game is pounding my genitals into a fine powder but I keep coming back." Kind of way.


----------



## Percy (Jun 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> It's fun in that "This game is pounding my genitals into a fine powder but I keep coming back." Kind of way.


That sounds extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> It's fun in that "This game is pounding my genitals into a fine powder but I keep coming back." Kind of way.



I LIEK TEH PAIN

That's why I'm playing a new game: DOSBox install. I will have me some Elder Scrolls.


----------



## LunardsLunacy (Jun 4, 2013)

In between Skyrim and Sly Cooper: Honor Among Thieves. Yes old game is old but I haven't actually played it yet and I grew up with the Cooper games and they have such a lovely charm about them you don't really get in games these days.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 4, 2013)

Xeno said:


> Tera Online, computers barely able to handle it even on the lowest settings, really need to get an upgrade.


Ah yes, the FtP (Fap to Play) MMO (massive mammaries online). The game where every female is dressed in skimpy armor.

Well, that's every game, but I hear Tera does it the most.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 5, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Ah yes, the FtP (Fap to Play) MMO (massive mammaries online). The game where every female is dressed in skimpy armor.
> 
> Well, that's every game, but I hear Tera does it the most.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJIgqZo80SY
You stand corrected. It can't get worse than this


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 5, 2013)

Woops. I done got myself addicted to Dark Souls again. Ohhh nooo :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 5, 2013)

Darius Gaiden because PEW PEW PEW DIE DIE DIE


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

A Mix of Dust: An Elysian Tail and Skyrim. I highly recommend Dust: An Elysian Tail to anyone and everyone.


----------



## Dust (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm playing Planetside 2, Guild Wars 2, aaaaand Zelda: Skyward Sword 

I like rpg a little more than shooters, to be honest. I'm not good with shooters ; A;'


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 5, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I highly recommend Dust: An Elysian Tail to anyone and everyone.



I played that game and I think it's a legitimately fun beat-em-up platformer RPG (which I dig) with really nice environmental art.

However character art is painfully average as very ordinary and plain DA furry art. However the artist's coloured sketches for the game were considerably better-looking and he/she should have stuck with those. 
The voice acting fucking awful and painful to listen to (ESPECIALLY the main character), and what I've played of the story so far was, to me, a very bland and ordinary animefantasyninja adventure with an extremely ordinary setup of main characters, namely badass martial artist with cute-fluffy-mildly-amusing sidekick.

I liked the in-game animations and the gameplay was somewhat refreshing, nice fun, and pleasantly addictive.

I like (just like) the game but I think it's horribly overrated by furries. 

But then again I should expect them to shit their pants with excitement every time they find something made for "normal people" that has anthropomorphic animals in them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2013)

Expensive as Hell and stupid high pitched loli's everywhere, but I got DoDonPachi 5. FIENDING on it.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I played that game and I think it's a legitimately fun beat-em-up platformer RPG (which I dig) with really nice environmental art.
> 
> However character art is painfully average as very ordinary and plain DA furry art. However the artist's coloured sketches for the game were considerably better-looking and he/she should have stuck with those.
> The voice acting fucking awful and painful to listen to (ESPECIALLY the main character), and what I've played of the story so far was, to me, a very bland and ordinary animefantasyninja adventure with an extremely ordinary setup of main characters, namely badass martial artist with cute-fluffy-mildly-amusing sidekick.
> ...



I can't say I disagree with you on the character art or the main characters being unoriginal, I was rather unimpressed with them myself. I felt the story, environment, combat were pretty good though which is what made the game for me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 5, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Returning to Skyrim. Gonna make an unarmed badass build.


 In one playthrough, I abused fortify restoration and made a "philosopher's stone" (silver ruby ring with fortify alchemy 3****%.) Among the god gear, I made gloves with demigod unarmed power. I named it "The Shit Slapper."


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2013)

Picked up _LostMagic_ the other week.  Interesting game.  Your character is a squishy mage, and aside from basic elemental attack/healing magic (and regenerating MP) the main feature is capturing and commanding squads of monsters.

Anyway, I hate to say that the Fire Sage kicked my ass about half a dozen times last night.  I'm non-elemental (but have every attack element at my disposal, natch), she's Fire, so that means she's weak to Water.  (Traditional Fire/Water rivalry.) But since she's a squishy mage too, her Magic Defense is high and she's got access to the same powerful healing magic I do.  If I go toe-to-toe with her I can nearly kill her but the moment I need to recharge my MP she just heals it all back.  Grr!

So I went back to do some grinding (especially on my Water magic) and realized I was using the wrong strategy all along:  Sure, you can't go wrong claiming all the Mana Crystals in the battle (faster MP regeneration, heals HP when nearby) but the mistake I made was trying to bring in a bunch of Water-type monsters to fight her with because those monsters _don't actually have Water attacks on them_, so their Water type is actually a liability against her powerful Fire spells.

So I swapped out my unit of Water wolves for a unit of Fire wolves and subsequently won the battle hands down.  Sure, it was me taking out all the monsters around the perimeter, but after that I basically just selected my wolf unit, told them to sic her, and she goes down in a flurry of wolf bites.

Definitely have to keep the fight-fire-with-fire strategy in mind.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJIgqZo80SY
> You stand corrected. It can't get worse than this



.... Abortion.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 7, 2013)

Playing Hotline Miami. I was pleasantly surprised by this.


----------



## Isvenn (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been stuck played Fire Emblem: Awakening for the past two months, every time I put it down, I start going through withdrawals and I play for another few hours. >.>


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2013)

About a week or two ago I completed Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity and I expected that once I completed it I'd put it down and never play it again. I was wrong.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2013)

Eurotruck simulator 2.

I genuinely enjoy this.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

Started playing Link's Awakening. I named myself THIEF to deny Nintendo the satisfaction of branding me one later.

YOU CAN'T HURT ME I EMBRACE YOUR NEGATIVE LABEL


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 9, 2013)

Assassin's Creed III, Transformers War for Cybertron, and Ratchet and Clank Full Frontal Assault.


----------



## Percy (Jun 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Eurotruck simulator 2.
> 
> I genuinely enjoy this.


I'm wondering what the obsession with vehicle simulator games is all about. o_o


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

Doom II for 360


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

A certain RPG that I never knew about back in the day but I hear it comes highly recommended if you can find it.

Also known as _Chrono Trigger_.  (DS.)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> A certain RPG that I never knew about back in the day but I hear it comes highly recommended if you can find it.
> 
> Also known as _Chrono Trigger_.  (DS.)



DS version is best version.

I'm playing Ocarina of Time 3DS and _shitting myself_ over how much of an improvement it is over the original.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2013)

Mein Kraft


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2013)

Given up on World of Tanks when I realised why exactly it was rendered sucky due to the F2P model.

Now idk what to play. Either more Rising Storm or do what I promised myself and fucking draw things.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm wondering what the obsession with vehicle simulator games is all about. o_o


Idk what is the case with other games, but in this it's fun to just drive and strife for perfect truck control o_o
Also the radio list in it is impressive. I often just play it to listen to the radio. 
Driving on the oncoming lane in a busy highway with a 40t truck is fun and interesting


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm wondering what the obsession with vehicle simulator games is all about. o_o



*NIGGA YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND*

[video=youtube;rulElJITIVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rulElJITIVY&list=FLRgmEdmXHVuTekEsZwQE45A&index=100[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> DS [Chrono Trigger] is best version.


I figured as much.  I definitely prefer the dual-screen battle menus over the "classic" menus, mainly because the menus are easier to navigate on the touch screen.

Made it through the opening chapters and 2300 AD.  I will definitely have to incorporate some thematic elements into my Nanowrimo adaptation of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky sometime.

Unfortunately, now I also have a certain character's theme music stuck in my head...

[video=youtube;Tg3vtxuontw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg3vtxuontw[/video]

...for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Unfortunately, now I also have a certain character's theme music stuck in my head...
> 
> ...for all the wrong reasons.



you

what have you done


----------



## Saga (Jun 11, 2013)

"I am alive"
Not as good as I expected
Too restrictive


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> you
> 
> what have you done



Got it stuck in your head too?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2013)

What the fuck is this thread doing on the second page?

Mortal Kombat 9.

MK9 + coop with brother + blasting late 90's nu metal = FUCK YES


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2013)

I got another emblem in Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. 
After like, more than 5 years.
I'm now at 176. 
I can do this..!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I got another emblem in Sonic Adventure 2: Battle.
> After like, more than 5 years.
> I'm now at 176.
> I can do this..!



Trying to get Green Hill? Do it. My favorite stage in the game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

Started playing the original Bioshock.
Made the mistake of starting the game on its hardest difficulty. I thought that making it difficult would make the game last longer and be more rewarding.
But as of now I'm just stuck respawning over and over again slowly killing my enemies. I haven't gotten very far in the game at all, I believe.

Also, that game is SCARY!


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Rockin some Diablo 2 for nostalgia sake 22k light sorc with 350+ MF


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 21, 2013)

I've mainly been playing D&D Chronicles of Mystara on PS3 lately.  I might end up playing some more of the FFXIV beta though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 21, 2013)

Lego LOTR with family...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

Playing CHO REN SHA 68000k. Can't hate a game with a name like that. And I don't because its badass on all levels.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Trying to get Green Hill? Do it. My favorite stage in the game.


Mm. I wanna fulfill the goal of my childhood self.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mm. I wanna fulfill the goal of my childhood self.



Shit took me so long...
But it was worth it because I absolutely love that stage.


----------



## Slayernice (Jun 21, 2013)

Playing Persona 3 :I


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

For some reason my dad refuses to play any of the games I want him to until I beat the original Legend of Zelda. Zelda is my favorite gaming franchise, but I mainly like its 3D games. The original is so hard and not nearly as fun, but I want to beat it to get my dad to play Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

^ Ah i know right? it's so worth it to try the other's though. I did beat the original but it took awhile and alot of bud lol.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 22, 2013)

Far Cry 3


----------



## Xiz (Jun 23, 2013)

Playin' that new Animal Crossings game. The nostalgia from the gamecube game is killing me I LOVE IT.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2013)

Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## veeno (Jun 23, 2013)

Super mario bros 3.

my favorite next to world


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh my fuck I found a Gradius Online game that's ACTUALLY active...and most of the levels suck. Cheap copy pastes of Gradius V's Big Core (JPEG of a 3D model moving around in a 16 bit world...picture that) and hit detection on some of these bosses is absolutely stupid.
But some levels are brilliant.



Battlechili1 said:


> For some reason my dad refuses to play any of the games I want him to until I beat the original Legend of Zelda. Zelda is my favorite gaming franchise, but I mainly like its 3D games. The original is so hard and not nearly as fun, but I want to beat it to get my dad to play Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Is it worth the trouble?



Dude...Zelda 1 and 2 had the most balls of the entire franchise. Not my favorites, but they didn't hold your hand.

...

I fucking love Zelda 2.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, the first two games really force you to figure everything out on your own through raw exploration, no hints for you.  Good luck beating the Second Quest!


----------



## veeno (Jun 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> I fucking love Zelda 2.


Holy shit someone else who likes zelda 2.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2013)

Minecraft.

I'm making some enormous, pitch-black labyrinth/apartment complex that I've had in my head for a while.


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 24, 2013)

veeno said:


> Holy shit someone else who likes zelda 2.



I love Zelda 2 as well.  I do like most every Zelda game though.


----------



## veeno (Jun 24, 2013)

Ketsuo said:


> I love Zelda 2 as well.  I do like most every Zelda game though.


Except for cdi zelda i would hope


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 24, 2013)

veeno said:


> Except for cdi zelda i would hope



But of course.  The only other Zelda game I dislike is Spirit Tracks.


----------



## veeno (Jun 24, 2013)

Ketsuo said:


> But of course.  The only other Zelda game I dislike is Spirit Tracks.


Why do you dislike spirit tracks?


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 24, 2013)

veeno said:


> Why do you dislike spirit tracks?



The main reason is the flute duets.  I spent about 30 minutes trying to complete one of them and I know lots of other people had problems with those parts.  I also didn't like traveling around by train and prefer regular controls to touch controls.  There were a couple of other things I didn't like either but those are the biggest reasons.


----------



## thoron (Jun 24, 2013)

King's Field IV (The Ancient City) for PS2. Trying to finish it, I always get far along in it but my attention ends up elsewere do to another game or life in general. By the time I get back around to it I have to start over cause I can't remember much of what I've already done.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2013)

Minecraft.

Despite my clear hatred for Homestuck, I've always held an interest in The Medium. There's just so much potential for the planets. That's why I'm starting to create a replica of the 'Land of Heat and Clockwork' in Minecraft. I have a folder full of reference images that I spent far too long looking for. Shit should be cool.

I started out with a flat world with a layer of lava, but that started severely lagging my computer and ultimately handicapping my ability to build. So, until I finish LOHAC's solid structures, I'm going to have to build on a layer of redstone blocks. After that, I'll create a finite area of lava and just paste the original map (minus the redstone base) into the lava. Hopefully that won't set my fucking computer on fire again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been having a blast in GTA 4
I blew up a car bomb on a police station parking lot and they went after a civilian 





I barely got out of my apartment and there was a healthy amount of cops arresting me. Only thing was, they couldn't do it. I couldn't run away either. Love the bugs. I managed to slap off the hat of the fatty to the left, which was funny watching him panic.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 25, 2013)

Yesterday I picked up my 3ds xl again along with a few games I bought previously but haven't played in a while. I forgot how fun Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D land were, especially on the larger screen.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2013)

Friggin CHAO!! There's nothing fun about this!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2013)

Minecraft.

Just got done with Dave's room.






My god is this game limiting.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

Been playing Skyrim pretty much all the time ever since I got the three add-ons couple months ago.
Also made a new character so it consumed my time pretty efficiently.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2013)

Skyrim and Persona 4: The Golden.

Halfway through P4 and doing the Dark Brotherhood in Skyrim.


----------



## veeno (Jun 25, 2013)

Im trying to play system shock 1 but I cant get used to the fucking controls.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2013)

I downloaded Sonic Adventure 2 onto my Xbox yesterday and that's been consuming my life along with New Leaf.


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> New Leaf.


I wish I didn't have to buy a 3DS to play that game.
I love Animal Crossing games. x.x


----------



## veeno (Jun 25, 2013)

Percy said:


> I wish I didn't have to buy a 3DS to play that game.
> I love Animal Crossing games. x.x


I don't think i have ever played an animal crossing game.

Are they good?


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 25, 2013)

Rockin some Super Mario Bros 3 for nostalgia sake. I still can't finish the 10th world >.<


----------



## veeno (Jun 25, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> Rockin some Super Mario Bros 3 for nostalgia sake. I still can't finish the 10th world >.<


Do you use whistles?


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 25, 2013)

Only to go from 7-10 i like grinding my way through all the worlds personally. The tenth one i just cannot beat the 5 level. The timing just has to be perfect because you have to jump and land on a bullet to bounce high enough to keep going. Ugh so many tries and then if you beat it you have 4 more till it's over. Least to say i haven't made it yet. I'm going to just farm lives from that one level with coins till i have an ungodly amount so i have some kind of shot at beating it.


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2013)

veeno said:


> I don't think i have ever played an animal crossing game.
> 
> Are they good?


They're pretty nice. They're simulation games though.

Anyways, I'm about to play Assault on Dragon Keep once it's done downloading.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2013)

I finished GTA IV. That revenge mission where you take down Pegorino was terribly made. A button mashing bit where even a key macro'd to mash it had trouble winning


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2013)

Just Cause 2


----------



## veeno (Jun 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Just Cause 2


Just cause 2 looks really good in 3d.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 26, 2013)

DEADPOOL.


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm currently playing Project X Zone atm.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm playing a pyromancer in Dark Souls for the first time. They're so STUPID. All the benefit of magic, but you don't hae to dump souls into INT or WIS. So gooood. His name is Firaga.


----------



## veeno (Jun 27, 2013)

Brutal doom.

I thought it was just a gore mod but its soooo much more.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2013)

A-ranking missions in Sonic Adventure 2 Battle is less about learning the stage than it is learning how the camera moves with the stage.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 28, 2013)

ICO



benignBiotic said:


> I'm playing a pyromancer in Dark Souls for the first time. They're so STUPID. All the benefit of magic, but you don't hae to dump souls into INT or WIS. So gooood. His name is Firaga.



There's nothing like casting firestorm to make you feel badass...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 28, 2013)

Played some CS:GO. Shit requires no intellect.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2013)

Cock of Doody 4: Modirn Gayfuckstupid


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 28, 2013)

Dead Space 3. 
It has a fragment from my long ago nightmare where I saw thousands of hypersleep containers full of torn figures. This case with the creep in it is very much like one of them, except in the dream the bar was diagonally and the case was full of human entrails and blood.
http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/595881868019002741/A3F310D209F7C3A41552ECB715B3038B3330DBB3/


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 28, 2013)

Playing through Starfox Adventures again.  A lot of people dis it for what it's not (i.e: Starfox rail shooter).  But I love it for what it _is_ (Zelda-like action/adventure game).  Besides, its rendering of close-up fur (Fox himself, Krystal, wooly mammoths, etc.) and even _grass_ will never be beat.  Ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2013)

I hosted a LAN server of D-Day Normandy and my brothers and I were just fragging each other for a few hours for the hell of it.

Shit was fun.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 29, 2013)

Dead Space 2.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 29, 2013)

Playing Last of Us, started off pissed off with the game, it was presented beautifully, but i got stuck in this subway full of about 6 clickers. 2 attemps and 3 days later i finally got passed it and its going better.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 29, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country 3.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 29, 2013)

If it counts, I just downloaded Bad Piggies on my iPad. It's actually really fun, but it can be challenging at times.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 30, 2013)

Dota 2.
I am absolutely terrible at it, but I'm getting better. Newbies woo.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 30, 2013)

The Binding of Isaac once again! I'm doing all of the challenges in one day.


----------



## Teal (Jun 30, 2013)

Taking a break from LoZ Oracle of Ages to play LoZ Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 30, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Playing Last of Us, started off pissed off with the game, it was presented beautifully, but i got stuck in this subway full of about 6 clickers. 2 attemps and 3 days later i finally got passed it and its going better.



Hahaha man that part sucks. What difficulty are you playing on?

Booting up the FF14 ARR beta, stealing my bf's account. It came down just as I booted it up ._.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 30, 2013)

Aw shit Toraneko, we need to get together in FFXIV. 

Atm, playing Fire Emblem Awakening. MyUnit's daughter is so over powered. Even DLC characters can't hold a candle to her.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 30, 2013)

Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns

Trying to get Ash to propose.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm currently going through Pokemon Soul Silver. The scarcity of reliable exp and items makes this game a bit annoying, but I want my damn Squirtle. I'm playing this while I think about how to go about navigating the sewers in Dark Souls.


----------



## Kord (Jun 30, 2013)

Gonna play final fantasy V when i get home from work


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2013)

I just beat Doom 3, I think I'll try some mods next.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2013)

Doom 3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 1, 2013)

Dota 2. Now I know why I've been failing so hard, I've gotten into games with a lot higher leveled enemies because party average.
When I got to my level though, 17 kills, 1 death and 8 assists.
I don't think that's half bad


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Dimahoo. That's a manly ass game.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 1, 2013)

Borderlands 2. And I am loving it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2013)

Doom 3.

*AH, CHAINSAW. THE GREAT COMMUNICATOR.*

*ALLOW ME TO COMMUNICATE TO YOU MY DESIRE TO HAVE YOUR GUNS!*

*C'MERE, BOYS. I'VE GOT SOMETHIN' TO SAY!*


----------



## Generalissimo (Jul 2, 2013)

Starcraft II


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 2, 2013)

Another update for Killing Floor is coming in

They finally added a new game mode

But they also put in a load more nonsensical steampunk bullshit


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought I was done being addicted to Dark Souls. Then the saucy mistress pulled me back in. 

Pyromancers are so haxx, but they're also more fun than sorcerers I've learned. Nothing like throwing an explosive lava ball at a boss.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2013)

Doom 64

Never played this before. Holy shit is this unsettling. I feel like this is what Doom 3 tried but failed to be like.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Another update for Killing Floor is coming in
> 
> They finally added a new game mode
> 
> But they also put in a load more nonsensical steampunk bullshit


Omg new gamemode.

Finished Dead space 3. Happy to see the end of the games. Been a good journey.
Also, I played a match of Dota 2 with Lion while looping this for an hour. I emerged victorious.
[video=youtube;GWwnbqU8tno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWwnbqU8tno[/video]


----------



## KingDusk (Jul 3, 2013)

I am currently playing the hell out of Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I am completely addicted. I've played and enjoyed AC games in the past but this is the first time I've serious been this into it. 

I'm also still playing Injustice: Gods Among Us. It's a fun game and General Zod just came out.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2013)

fire emblem awakening, working on my second team doing different relationships and seeing how they tunr out.


----------



## Wrobel (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally getting around to playing Assassins Creed III.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 3, 2013)

I would be playing the MC update, but effing java . . .
I'm playing absolutely nothing right now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2013)

Doom II -> damnation.wad

http://doomworld.com/idgames/?id=17238

Download this shit.

*NOW.*


----------



## bartonfirestrike (Jul 3, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Monster Hunter, and FFXIV ARR beta on the weekends. It's hard for me to stick to one game at a time.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> fire emblem awakening, working on my second team doing different relationships and seeing how they tunr out.


Pssst... Marry Laurent to Noire.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't believe Kanon made me buy D&D Chronicles of Mystara... Although it's pretty damn fun.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2013)

Making some stuff in Doom Builder.

Trying to design a congestion-themed joke WAD. Those are always fun.


----------



## Percy (Jul 5, 2013)

Downloaded Eastern Mind: The Lost Souls of Tong-Nau since its sequel was discovered just two days ago (the game is _that_ obscure). I'm pretty sure I got an STD and died.

The game is weird as hell.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2013)

I played Banjo-Tooie a few days ago for the first time in forever


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 6, 2013)

Borderlands 2 Assault on Dragon Keep.

Beat it. Laughed and the queen wasn't the one I thought she would've been.


----------



## veeno (Jul 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Doom 3.
> 
> *AH, CHAINSAW. THE GREAT COMMUNICATOR.*
> 
> ...


DIG THE PROWESS, THE CAPACITY FOR VIOLENCE.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Borderlands 2 Assault on Dragon Keep.
> 
> Beat it. Laughed and the queen wasn't the one I thought she would've been.



I finally beat those goddamn dragons.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 7, 2013)

Doom 3.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 7, 2013)

Castle Shikigami 2.  Definitely some higher grade bullet hell going on here.  And it's fun.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

Quake Live.

For like... three minutes.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm trying to lay off Dark Souls so that I can dig into Dodonpachi. My skills haven't slipped much thankfully.


----------



## Kord (Jul 8, 2013)

this game is great, playing as cutesy anime girls that cast destructive magic and slash away at mobs w/ big swords is all I've ever wanted and more in a JRPG
[video=youtube;Dn9pnEWYsCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn9pnEWYsCU[/video]


----------



## SilverKhajiit (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm playing The Last Of Us multiplayer,


----------



## Miniver (Jul 8, 2013)

Elsword

http://www.elswordonline.com/


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm currently playing "Pokemon:  Black" and I'm waiting for X and Y, but since I refuse to upgrade to a 3DS it won't be happening. -.-  If I had my XBOX 360 I'd be playing "Dead Space" and looking for creepy games.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 8, 2013)

Layton Brothers: Mystery Room.

It's on iOS. The first two chapters are free but you have to pay for the remaining 7 (it's $5 for all of them). It plays kind of like Phoenix Wright.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm playing Valkyria Chronicles, which can also be described as Anime WWII: The Video Game.
Its a really fun turn based strategy which really takes some strategy to win, especially without casualties.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

Creating a Quake 2 themed maze map in Doom Builder.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

*Baldur's Gate*, *Dark Souls*, *Dodonpachi*


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2013)

I recently acquired a used copy of the original _Darkstalkers_.  No manual, not even the back cover, just the disc and blank jewel case.  Totally dove into it blind.  Figured out all of Demitri's normal moveset in just a few battles (hadouken fireball, shoryuken spin, teleporting jump kick).  John Talbain the werewolf took a bit longer, turns out his regular special attacks in this game consist entirely of body tackles at various angles (level ground, ground-to-air, air-to-ground).  Totally curb-stomped the samurai at one point, but ... agh.  CPU is returning the favor more often than not.  An arcade-based fighter is not your friend....

Also did my first spin of UMVC3.  Training sessions with Ryu, Joe, Amaterasu, Dante, Vergil, and Rocket Raccoon.  Amaterasu doesn't look like an easy one to master (being able to switch weapons and thus tactics), but Rocket Raccoon is downright hilarious.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been taking facilities and creatig mountains of bodies mostly consisting of me in planetside 2


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 10, 2013)

Rollercoaster Tycoon.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2013)

Doom 64.

I'd like to see PewDiePie play _this_!

But not really. I wouldn't want to subject myself to any of his horrid videos.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 12, 2013)

Good old Daggerfall. Ah, the joys of owning a boat.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I recently acquired a used copy of the original _Darkstalkers_.  No manual, not even the back cover, just the disc and blank jewel case.  Totally dove into it blind.  Figured out all of Demitri's normal moveset in just a few battles (hadouken fireball, shoryuken spin, teleporting jump kick).  John Talbain the werewolf took a bit longer, turns out his regular special attacks in this game consist entirely of body tackles at various angles (level ground, ground-to-air, air-to-ground).  Totally curb-stomped the samurai at one point, but ... agh.  CPU is returning the favor more often than not.  An arcade-based fighter is not your friend....



You should get Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge. Basically a "Super" version of the first game, but it does things better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 12, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> You should get Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge. Basically a "Super" version of the first game, but it does things better.



EDIT: Shit, sorry for the double post.

EDIT2: God Dammit!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> You should get Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge. Basically a "Super" version of the first game, but it does things better.


?

I do admit, Darkstalkers strikes me as having more charm than SF.  Gotta be the fantasy setting?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2013)

*GZDoom running Project MSX.*

I never would have imagined it would be possible to take modern FPS features (such as Halo-style regenerating armor) and seamlessly fit them into a balls-to-the-wall 90's FPS; successfully proving that these features can easily produce a fun-yet-challenging experience, and that today's developers have absolutely no excuse for nerfing gameplay just to allow said features in the game.

You have *NO EXCUSE*, 10's game devs.

*NONE.*

[video=youtube;7s8oGz0TUHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s8oGz0TUHY[/video]

Brutal Doom has _nothing_ on this shit.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2013)

Beat a few training missions in MVC3 and then decided to do some real battles in Arcade mode.  Team:  Amaterasu, Dante, and Rocket Raccoon.

I like some of the character-specific lines, like Rocket asking Wesker "What's this I hear about a 'Raccoon City'?", Dormammu telling Dante to "go back to fighting Mundus, boy", and -- when I finally made it to the boss level -- Galactus asking Amaterasu "If you be a god, what then is Galactus?".

Battles get pretty brutal pretty fast.  I'm decent on offense but defense is a problem, especially counters.

Has its moments, though.  In one match, I managed to take out Phoenix even during her Super Mode, and the battle right before Galactus I ended with a (very satisfying) Team Hyper Combo.

. . . That'll be enough brawling for a day or two.  First strategic lesson learned: When the current opponent is low on HP, try to finish them off before they can switch out to heal.


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 14, 2013)

Playing Final Fantasy VII (finally).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Beat a few training missions in MVC3 and then decided to do some real battles in Arcade mode.  Team:  Amaterasu, Dante, and Rocket Raccoon.
> 
> I like some of the character-specific lines, like Rocket asking Wesker "What's this I hear about a 'Raccoon City'?", Dormammu telling Dante to "go back to fighting Mundus, boy", and -- when I finally made it to the boss level -- Galactus asking Amaterasu "If you be a god, what then is Galactus?".
> 
> ...



another nice thing to do is wait for them to switch out then kill the other character who switched out by punishing the tag. also CPUs aren't really a way to practice, doing training mode and learning stuff there is better, and online even if crappy is better than cpus as well.

I have been playing the skullgirls beta on steam learning double again and my shitty little jump loop that has fun little vortexes in it.


----------



## Zuranis (Jul 14, 2013)

BioShock. I bought the bundle of Bio 1 & 2 cause I want to play them - I'm curious as to what the fuss about BioShock Infinite is about.
I'm only like 10 minutes in and I'm already being served a huge dish of "What the actual fuck."


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

I did it... I got all 180 emblems in Sonic Adventure 2: Battle.

****ING CHAO!! Never again!


----------



## Saga (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;idheGtky7os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idheGtky7os[/video]

The words translate to "Fun is infinite -Satanas"
MUST SEE WIF MY OWN DAMN EYES


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2013)

Mostly just Nintendo 64.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also CPUs aren't really a way to practice, doing training mode and learning stuff there is better, and online even if crappy is better than cpus as well.


CPU's do fall for some stupid tricks, I agree.  They always seem to jump into Ammy's Power Slash as the parchment floats down to the ground, and Rocket's double Spitfire (one level followed by one upwards) seems to catch them almost every time.

But there's only so much practice you can get against a dummy opponent....

Tactical lesson learned:  The R2 button, which has the same effect as hitting all three attack buttons simultaneously, exists to make accessing your Hyper Combos (and other higher-level moves) easier.  You can stop trying to mash multiple buttons simultaneously now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> CPU's do fall for some stupid tricks, I agree.  They always seem to jump into Ammy's Power Slash as the parchment floats down to the ground, and Rocket's double Spitfire (one level followed by one upwards) seems to catch them almost every time.
> 
> But there's only so much practice you can get against a dummy punching bag...


well you can learn combos and there's also a very good recording option that you can use to learn what to do in certain situations. cause the thing is you can make them not punching bags and make them do certain things. also with the amount of comboability in marvel there's way more you can do in against a punching, just always try to continue your hit, with asists and and lots of other things every one has touch off death combos.
One thing i do is always set their ground and air techs to random, with this you can practice doing resets. i think you can also set blocking to random and practice doing strings and learning when to confirm them being hit or not. also you can set them to jump to learn how to start combos from a different position. With the recording button you can set them to do certain things and learn how to get past it or punish it.

also cpus are very dumb they can't even really do the most basic full combos. and on the harder difficultly they just randomly let you hit them and it's not about the strings you do.
There is also online which is a step up from cpus, though it's still not optimle.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> [video=youtube;idheGtky7os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idheGtky7os[/video]
> 
> The words translate to "Fun is infinite -Satanas"
> MUST SEE WIF MY OWN DAMN EYES


[yt]48_S5WpHIXE[/yt]
Sonic's an asshole.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i think you can also set blocking to random and practice doing strings and learning when to confirm them being hit or not.


I've noticed that in Mission mode they tend to block a lot of things outside of what your actual objective is, which provides a good cue when you just weren't fast enough inputting the commands.  Sheesh, the timing required for some of these is brutal ... my only complaint about the Mission objectives is that there's no lifebars to show you just how much damage your chain hyper combo did to them.

I do like how most characters have more or less the same inputs for special moves (quarter circle forward or back, Shoryuken forward or back) combo setups, like Light > Medium > Heavy > Special > Aerial Light > Medium > Heavy > Spike.

And as much as Rocket Raccoon is a fun guy to play, Phoenix Wright is downright _hilarious_.  When _slipping on a banana peel_ is a viable Medium attack and his version of projectile spam is to _fling paperwork_ at the opponent....

Oh and speaking of projectiles Arthur is totally a spammer on that front.  You name it, he throws it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> Playing Final Fantasy VII (finally).


I'm happy for you. Honestly. I remember my first time ~


----------



## Percy (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought Kerbal Space Program. I have no idea what I'm doing, and I bet that makes it that much better.


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

Steam is having some amazing sales atm. I purchased several things but realy have been getting into.

Dust: An Elysian tale and Killing floor.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm happy for you. Honestly. I remember my first time [with FFVII] ~


So do I.  Played a demo version of the PC port.  Sure, the 3D graphics were decent for the time but for some strange reason the static 2D backgrounds were completely scrambled image noise.

It broke my interest in Final Fantasy faster than a Dispel knocking Gilgamesh's spells down a peg.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 17, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I've noticed that in Mission mode they tend to block a lot of things outside of what your actual objective is, which provides a good cue when you just weren't fast enough inputting the commands.  Sheesh, the timing required for some of these is brutal ... my only complaint about the Mission objectives is that there's no lifebars to show you just how much damage your chain hyper combo did to them.
> 
> I do like how most characters have more or less the same inputs for special moves (quarter circle forward or back, Shoryuken forward or back) combo setups, like Light > Medium > Heavy > Special > Aerial Light > Medium > Heavy > Spike.
> 
> ...



in training mode you can set them to auto block and they will do the same thing. also the best mission for any character is mission 5, the rest are either too small or require specific characters in order to work.
one important trick to doing combos if you keep doing it to late is to buffer the move and don't wait for your current moves to end, eventually it will require inputting a move before the current move is technically even hitting.

also here are some projectiles for you:
[video=youtube;CN5EOtt79r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN5EOtt79r8[/video]

For something else, hotline miami is really fun just started it.


----------



## Tao (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm having some fun in TERA! I love dragoons and polearms so of course I'm playing lancer! Only level 30 right now, but I'm working hard


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> one important trick to doing combos if you keep doing it to late is to buffer the move and don't wait for your current moves to end, eventually it will require inputting a move before the current move is technically even hitting.


Not working.  Maybe the buffer period is not long enough but there are several times when the current move has a relatively long recovery, and I just can't seem to get the timing right to chain the next one into it at all.  Too slow and it's not a combo (the opponent blocks it), too fast and it just doesn't happen at all.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 18, 2013)

I have actually been getting into the puzzle/mystery genres (which I am quite sure that under five percent of the earth's population would be interested by).  I have been playing games like Professor Layton and Pheonix wright, both of which I do enjoy very much so far.


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 19, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I have actually been getting into the puzzle/mystery genres (which I am quite sure that under five percent of the earth's population would be interested by).  I have been playing games like Professor Layton and Pheonix wright, both of which I do enjoy very much so far.



I adore Professor Layton games. Guess I'm a part of that <5%. ^^

Other than that, mostly just the Sims, CoD and Pokemon. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2013)

Heretic


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 19, 2013)

Neverwinter. Started playing it only a couple weeks ago and I'm actually starting to have a lot of fun with it, and this is coming from someone who hates 4th Edition D&D; the mechanics in my opinion lend themselves better to an MMO than a tabletop.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

Trying to go through Sine Mora again to see if it's really just me being too used to Cave and Konami. But no. This game is just terribly made. Further cementing my already air tight disdain for putting story FIRST in video games. The rest of the game (at least what I want to enjoy) suffers from putting to great a focus on too little an important factor. That and pumping too much money into graphics. It's a tedious endeavor and a padded one. So many laws of the genre SHATTERED in this mess of a game. Simple crap that everyone else understands but this dev.

To think this got it's critical acclaim over Akai Katana, a marvelous far better playing game made by iron clad ace veterans of the genre.
And the director of the game actually came to a forum I go to just to spit in our faces. Saying that our critiques of the game before it was released were tossed to the side because it would have made a different game that wouldn't get the mainstream audience (as if it did anyway lol). Jimquisition talked about this "broader audience" horsecock. :I


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 21, 2013)

Cave Story+ for the third time. Gatdang I love me some Cave Story.

Been playing a spot of Trials Evolution too. So simple, so fun, so FRUSTRATING AS HELL.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2013)

civ 5, prolly not the best idea to trust someone whos background is a burning village...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 21, 2013)

Daggerfall broke, so I'm playing Zelda Classic.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 21, 2013)

Borderlands 2. Borders off, cel-shading off, hell EVERYTHING off with an 800x600 resolution. It ain't pretty but by Thor it plays ;~;


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

Not right at this moment but I've been playing Dust: An Elysian Tail. Friend got it for me on Steam.
Gameplay is fun and action packed, but a bit repetitive. Its a bit hard to play I think without a controller.
The art is gorgeous though. Fidget is adorable.


Seekrit said:


> Cave Story+ for the third time. Gatdang I love me some Cave Story.
> 
> Been playing a spot of Trials Evolution too. So simple, so fun, so FRUSTRATING AS HELL.


Have you ever beaten Hell/Bloodstained Sanctuary/Sacred Ground? 
Or have you beaten the game on the hardest difficulty? I can't seem to do either without cheating.
On the hardest difficulty, the Core (just a little after Monster X) when you first come across it is too tough for me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Borderlands 2. Borders off, cel-shading off, hell EVERYTHING off with an 800x600 resolution. It ain't pretty but by Thor it plays ;~;



Mm...
Damn. How far did you get?


----------



## Ketsuo (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been playing Dust: An Elysian Tail as well as Project X Zone lately.  Dust is pretty fun although somewhat short.  Its still a good Metroidvania style game though.  The artstyle is pretty and the characters, music, and story have all been decent as well.  Project X Zone has been a long game but thankfully I'm close to beating it.  The gameplay is pretty good but can get tedious after some time and while its cool having so many characters from different series in one game but the story isn't very good even for a crossover game and for a srpg that hurts it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 21, 2013)

EVE online.

It is..fun.
Lots of pretty lights and lazors n' guns


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> EVE online.
> 
> It is..fun.
> Lots of pretty lights and lazors n' guns



I just installed that with the 14 day trial. 

I'ma learn (at least part of) the game and have a go at it tommorow or summat


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Have you ever beaten Hell/Bloodstained Sanctuary/Sacred Ground?
> Or have you beaten the game on the hardest difficulty? I can't seem to do either without cheating.
> On the hardest difficulty, the Core (just a little after Monster X) when you first come across it is too tough for me.



Good gravy no. I can just about manage original difficulty and no more. My uh, skills are slipping. I'm thinking about giving it a go this time around though, there's still time until I can *SPOILER* save Curly from drowning *SPOILER*. I think it might actually be harder than the original, though that could just be me making excuses.



XoPachi said:


> Mm...
> Damn. How far did you get?



I'm just about to enter Sanctuary. Also with some ini tweaks I got it to run smoothly enough at 1280x720, so I am PLEASED with this. Hoping once I get out of the snowy environment it'll give me those final few frames to eliminate choppiness, in all its grisly forms.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2013)

I played through Cave Story on the WiiWare version.  In Hard mode (no Life Capsules, no Missiles) I'm at the Core.  And, damn, from Monster X onwards it's basically one hit and Game Over.


----------



## peppr (Jul 21, 2013)

Soul Silver, Skyward Sword, Wind Waker, New Leaf, some Mario Kart sprinkled in between..



Stratadrake said:


> I played through Cave Story on the WiiWare version. In Hard mode (no Life Capsules, no Missiles) I'm at the Core. And, damn, from Monster X onwards it's basically one hit and Game Over.



no joke, you're braver than I am.. i love that game to death but it gets frustrating super fast, even with taking the life capsules?? i've yet to try hard mode though, 'grats to you


----------



## Cuukie (Jul 21, 2013)

dam peppr, you got a lot of fun ahead of you. Wind Waker is one of my favorite games, I hope you BREEZE though it. I would highly recommend Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles for the gamecube if you can spare  ~20 hours.

currently, I'm playing Dragon Nest, but I may lose interest to pick up Sonic Adventures 2. I'm going to raise the #1 Chao in all sonic universe


----------



## Percy (Jul 22, 2013)

I just played a little bit of the new Tomb Raider. Very impressed with it so far.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 22, 2013)

Just been playing some EVE.

I'm digging it so far.

IMMA BECOME A BUSINESSWOMAN

I made my character ofc:







A steam friend told me that it looks like me if I had no penis


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Saints row 3
Because I play the popular new releases
mainstream and all that

shamelessly


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2013)

I am playing the second quest in Legend of Zelda. Since I'm playing it on a 3DS, I'm abusing save states, plus I'm using a guide. I am so lame.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 22, 2013)

Doom 2
Dead Space (Actually, I'm Let's Playing it)


----------



## Ketsuo (Jul 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I am playing the second quest in Legend of Zelda. Since I'm playing it on a 3DS, I'm abusing save states, plus I'm using a guide. I am so lame.



I wouldn't feel too bad.  I consider the 2nd quest of Zelda 1 to be as hard if not harder than Zelda 2.  Many things are very hidden and it puts you in tougher situations with enemies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2013)

Tried this. Got reasonably far (stage 4). I quit when I died like a scrub. lol

[video=youtube;GAPfjACKECk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAPfjACKECk[/video]



SirRob said:


> I am playing the second quest in Legend of Zelda. Since I'm playing it on a 3DS, I'm abusing save states, plus I'm using a guide. I am so lame.



That's it. 

Turn it off. Now.
Uninstall. 
Sell your 3DS.
Shoot yourself...with a Norfleet. Cuz I'm not havin that. :I


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 22, 2013)

PSO2
when back to it when they release the 4th class
went from level 14 to level 24 in 2 days thanks to the change on the EXP


sadly stuck on ship 4 which was abandoned for Ship 2 for english people


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2013)

Ketsuo said:


> I wouldn't feel too bad.  I consider the 2nd quest of Zelda 1 to be as hard if not harder than Zelda 2.  Many things are very hidden and it puts you in tougher situations with enemies.


Mm, I don't feel bad, honestly. I appreciate that a lot of things are hidden, because that adds to the exploration aspect of the game. But for someone who started with Link to the Past, Zelda 1 is a little too simple for me to be interested in inspecting every detail. I just want to beat it to see the game in its entirety.



XoPachi said:


> That's it.
> 
> Turn it off. Now.
> Uninstall.
> ...


Did YOU know to use the whistle in the graveyard?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Did YOU know to use the whistle in the graveyard?



No. I didn't use a guide though. I did the old fashion "spend an excessive amount of your life trying everything on everything everywhere".



Verin Asper said:


> PSO2
> when back to it when they release the 4th class
> went from level 14 to level 24 in 2 days thanks to the change on the EXP
> 
> ...



O-O
They fixed the fucking scaling!?! I haven't been able to play because my client messed up when I patched it and I don't know what to do.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No. I didn't use a guide though. I did the old fashion "spend an excessive amount of your life trying everything on everything everywhere".


You friggin' deserve a medal, dude.
You know what, here. Take it. I'm done, DONE


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been playing Guitar Hero. That's right.
 Party like it's 2006!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You friggin' deserve a medal, dude.
> You know what, here. Take it. I'm done, DONE


First of all
*ROFL*
The single greatest post I've ever seen. But, now you understand why I rag on SS so hard. I absolutely adore Zelda.

I have this giant Wind Waker Sea Chart on my wall I've had for 10 years. I even put little tears in it on the edges just enough to give it that pirate map feel.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> O-O
> They fixed the fucking scaling!?! I haven't been able to play because my client messed up when I patched it and I don't know what to do.


They fixed it twice, only reason I went back is cause the Braver class is very interesting. I currently now using PSO2 tweaker so I can not only automatically update the english patch, they also include a english story patch so story parts of the game is translated a bit.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 23, 2013)

Okami HD.
Bought it because it was pretty cheap at PS Store's summer sales. And certainly not because I'm too lazy to plug PS2 to the tv.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> Saints row 3
> Because I play the popular new releases
> mainstream and all that
> 
> shamelessly


Don't ever apologize for playing Saint's Row. That game is the shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> They fixed it twice, only reason I went back is cause the Braver class is very interesting. I currently now using PSO2 tweaker so I can not only automatically update the english patch, they also include a english story patch so story parts of the game is translated a bit.



You should link me that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You should link me that.


http://www.pso-world.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207248
the person who made that is the same person who is doing the english patches too, Currently they are also trying to do an item patch to have the items in english also, problem is items are server side.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Right now, I'm playing Catherine. All I can say is I've played the Halo, Call of Duty, G.T.A. and Saints Row series without the help of a walkthrough, but this motherflippin' game is making me rage quit with every retry!!!!!! Thankfully, I'm toward the last night and won't have to deal with it's B.S. anymore. 
I'm also in the middle of playing co-op in Portal 2 and L.O.T.R.: War in the North.
[video=youtube;sCHCiYu7X1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCHCiYu7X1g[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2013)

GTA: San Andreas


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Right now, I'm playing Catherine. All I can say is I've played the Halo, Call of Duty, G.T.A. and Saints Row series without the help of a walkthrough, but this motherflippin' game is making me rage quit with every retry!!!!!! Thankfully, I'm toward the last night and won't have to deal with it's B.S. anymore.



Soooo I guess that means you're NOT going to try and play through the game multiple times to get the good / neutral / evil endings? lol  I love Atlus.  Only they could take a guy's fear of commitment and turn it into a nightmare of a game XD  I've seen the 'evil' ending.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 25, 2013)

Beat:

Soldier of Fortune Payback (Xbox360)
One of the only true 1920 x 1080p games on the 360 that I've seen.  Strange, considering it's a low budget title.

Medal of Honor 2010 (PS3)
Another Call of Duty rip off so there's like nothing to say.  It was ok.  Better single player campaign than Battlefield 3 in my opinion.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Twylyght said:


> Soooo I guess that means you're NOT going to try and play through the game multiple times to get the good / neutral / evil endings? lol  I love Atlus.  Only they could take a guy's fear of commitment and turn it into a nightmare of a game XD  I've seen the 'evil' ending.  It's pretty cool.


I suppose when you put it that way, I might reconsider. As long as they're better than Mass Effect 3's ending XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 25, 2013)

I played through _Tetris Plus_ on the Playstation.  As classic Tetris goes it's inferior to other versions both earlier and later (no two-player or vs-CPU head to head?) but Tetris Plus is not classic Tetris.  Its meat is the Puzzle Mode, where you have to escort a 2x2 archeology "Professor" down a maze of blocks to the bottom.  You drop Tetris pieces and clear lines per normal while he wanders right and left anywhere that doesn't involve climbing up blocks (but if you land a block on top of him he will climb on top of it, which generally negates progress).  All while a spiked ceiling is slowly descending upon you.  If the professor hits the ceiling you lose the level and have to retry, but the flipside is this is the *only* way to lose a level -- the spiked ceiling cuts through blocks as it descends, which means that if you drop a block higher than the ceiling, the block gets shredded to nothingness (i.e. effectively discarded).

It's equal parts fun (fresh take on the core Tetris gameplay) and frustration (damn it Professor, stop getting in the way of my blocks!) across 100 levels which range from overly simple to downright maddening.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2013)

Heretic.

*Fuck* ophidians. Seriously.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I'm considering playing more Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom, which is basically a 3D Legend of Zelda game on the PS3.
Also considering restarting Bioshock on a lower difficulty. The hardest difficulty was a very bad choice for me to make.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

My Thunder Force 6 arrived in the mail. Got my Japanese PS2 fixed so I can fucking play my imports now. We in there and we fancy. OwO


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 27, 2013)

I finally completed the storyline for Final Fantasy XIII (PS3) ! Orphan was very hard to defeat though, I almost died several times .

Anyways, I am now focusing on maxing out all 6 character's crystariums and equipment, as well as completing all Cie'th Stone Missions .


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 27, 2013)

PSO 2 still, still in episode one but at least I'm level 30 now, I can now become a gunner class and use twin machine guns(Sub machine guns)


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Dragon Nest

[video=youtube;HtnAMFypdtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtnAMFypdtw[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> GTA: San Andreas


Grove street fo life mane


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 27, 2013)

*Borderlands 2* - Mostly trying out a new char, and doing stuff I missed with my main.
*Kingdom of Loathing* I'm addicted, I'll admit it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2013)

Pokemon: Soul Silver


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

F-Zero GX. Playing it like mad lately.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2013)

I should play GX... I haven't unlocked everything.
I've also been wanting to play Star Fox Adventures though... and I'm planning to get Pikmin 3. 
That's too many games!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I should play GX... I haven't unlocked everything.
> I've also been wanting to play Star Fox Adventures though... and I'm planning to get Pikmin 3.
> That's too many games!!



There is so much crap in GX. It's ridiculous. I've been dusting the staff ghosts.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm finally playing *Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (PS3)*, currently on Chapter 5 I think?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

Figured out how to run Brutal Doom. I chose Doom II's WAD. It's pretty fun. I never really liked the vanilla versions. This is way more my style. c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

SCYTHE.wad for Doom II.

I fucking love the map design in this campaign.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll look it up. I think I made a mistake playing on Black Metal first. :I


----------



## veeno (Jul 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Figured out how to run Brutal Doom. I chose Doom II's WAD. It's pretty fun. I never really liked the vanilla versions. This is way more my style. c:


DIG THE PROWESS, THE CAPACITY FOR VIOLENCE.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2013)

Civ 5, i always spawn next to asika >.>. i just want my wonders and cultural victory and not have to make a huge ass army but asika makes me do otherwise.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Sperg Fortress 2

Until I stopped and realized I could be playing Quake Live right now instead.


----------



## Ketsuo (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm playing Warframe right now.  I've kind of been wanting to play a multiplayer game lately.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

*KWEK LIEV*


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm playing........Happy Wars...


----------



## PCCSakura (Jul 30, 2013)

Playing .hack//G.U vol 2... I've been really slow with this series.. I got the first one a while after it came out and once I was done I got the second one but I didn't start playing it a few months ago @__@!! Is just not as good as the first .hack// games in my opinion...


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I better start playing Alan Wake I bought from the 90% Sale ages ago then until The Raven comes on actual sale.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Sperg Fortress 2



Can't stand that game. Always found myself running back into the big cold arms of my Brute in Tribes Ascend.

EDIT: Now THAT was fucking gay.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 31, 2013)

Homestuck. As usual, I am late to the party.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 31, 2013)

PSO2 still
Leveling up a second char to make that char be a Fighter who can cast MAGIC Techs

my main char is being turned into a Gunner/Ranger...gonna miss using bows but its for the greater good


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Homestuck. As usual, I am late to the party.



Homestuck's not really a game. It's just a semi-interactive webcomic with video game influences.

Also, a word of advice, stop reading after Act 4. It just goes straight downhill after that.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Borderlands 2, and sometimes Portal 2 with an absolute bastard of a partner in science.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> PSO2 still
> Leveling up a second char to make that char be a Fighter who can cast MAGIC Techs
> 
> my main char is being turned into a Gunner/Ranger...gonna miss using bows but its for the greater good



One of these days I'm gonna hop on and try to fix mine with what you told me. 
But man...Brutal Doom won't let me leave.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Dicking around in Gmod for the first time in a while.

That gmDoom addon is just fucking cool.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 31, 2013)

Mostly Been playing *Kingdom of Loathing* but that's a browser based game ,and I'm not sure if it really counts as a real 'game'



Ketsuo said:


> I'm playing Warframe right now.  I've kind of been wanting to play a multiplayer game lately.



This is a game I couldn't get into, I looked at the videos, downloaded it, and then was like hmmm... nope!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

...

I just got ganked by a Spiderdemon and Cyberdemon in Brutal Doom.



I died. :3

But this makes me feel better.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm playing lots of Samurai Showdown IV and King of Fighters '98 lately. So funnnn.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Playing The Ultimate Doom iron man mode; i.e. no quicksaves, and if I die I must restart the level on pistol start.

It's a neat little challenge. I should do this more often.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 31, 2013)

Doing my best to collect the steam trading cards for various games, currently working on getting somewhere in *Don't Starve* but alas, i may starve soon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Playing The Ultimate Doom iron man mode; i.e. no quicksaves, and if I die I must restart the level on pistol start.
> 
> It's a neat little challenge. I should do this more often.



O-O


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> O-O



Eh, It's not too hard. I don't die much anyway other than on Episode 4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I'm still trying to get used to Doom. When it comes to horde FPS's, I've played Serious Sam and Borderlands 2 sooooo much, that Doom is a totally different breed even if in the same genre. Movement is a tad slippery, terrain is vastly more different and a bit tighter than the aforementioned titles, and the game does not mind throwing cheap shots at you (i.e. *CYBERDEMONS* inside a puny ass room right around the corner when you least expect it). Not that I have any issues whatsoever with how Doom, Brutal Doom, plays. Oh no! It's one of the most flawless gems of a game I've played in a long time. 

It's accessible, yes, but it takes a bit more or at least a tweaked play style to get skilled. For me anyway. Also starting out on Black Metal was not the wisest idea I had recently. Needless to say I went down a few notches. I'm not ready for those master challenges...yet.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well I'm still trying to get used to Doom. When it comes to horde FPS's, I've played Serious Sam and Borderlands 2 sooooo much, that Doom is a totally different breed even if in the same genre. Movement is a tad slippery, terrain is vastly more different and a bit tighter than the aforementioned titles, and the game does not mind throwing cheap shots at you (i.e. *CYBERDEMONS* inside a puny ass room right around the corner when you least expect it). Not that I have any issues whatsoever with how Doom, Brutal Doom, plays. Oh no! It's one of the most flawless gems of a game I've played in a long time.
> 
> It's accessible, yes, but it takes a bit more or at least a tweaked play style to get skilled. For me anyway. Also starting out on Black Metal was not the wisest idea I had recently. Needless to say I went down a few notches. I'm not ready for those master challenges...yet.



Well when you're feeling more confident in your ability to play Doom, give NUTS.WAD a try.

But not with Brutal Doom. That'd fucking fry your computer.


----------



## Percy (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> That gmDoom addon is just fucking cool.


waitwhatdoexplain


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Percy said:


> waitwhatdoexplain



Well, there's this add-on for Gmod that you can download from the community hub on Steam. It allows you to select a Doom IWAD and load it on the Gmod map you're playing on (which, from my experience, generates the selected Doom map in the air near the general area in which you're standing). The game translates itself to the HL2 engine and you can actually play Doom on it. It's awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Well when you're feeling more confident in your ability to play Doom, give NUTS.WAD a try.
> 
> But not with Brutal Doom. That'd fucking fry your computer.



Oh my fuck I've seen this. Serious Sam wish. .-.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Homestuck's not really a game. It's just a semi-interactive webcomic with video game influences.
> 
> Also, a word of advice, stop reading after Act 4. It just goes straight downhill after that.


 I like to think of it as an interactive story like Heavy Rain.
Is Act 4 where everything goes all Wolf's Rain and everyone's dying left and right?

As for a fruitful experience, I may play the System Shock 2 copy my cousin gave me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I like to think of it as an interactive story like Heavy Rain.
> Is Act 4 where everything goes all Wolf's Rain and everyone's dying left and right?



Act 4 is fine. It's Act 5 where everything turns to shit.

You know Jhonen Vasquez? How he tried satirizing a community in his work and unintentionally attracted the very people he was making fun of? That's sort of what Hussie turns Homestuck into, only instead of completely abandoning the comic with his dignity still intact like Vasquez did, he made the stupid decision of continuing down that road and ended up, of all the fucking things, _pandering_ to the very people he once despised. The comic starts becoming less of an actual comic and more just a huge clusterfuck of forced in-jokes and disturbingly shitty fourth-wall-breaking.

But perhaps this is another discussion for another time. I don't want to derail a good thread.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Sat down for a short session on *Bastion* before going to bed last night, I remember now why I have only put less then 5 hrs into the game so far.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

lol

What happened? I heard that game was good.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Megaman X2.
But the stupid disc (or my Gamecube) is fucking up and giving me disc read errors.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 1, 2013)

Some Planetside 2.
Just bought some colours to not look like a newb :U


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 1, 2013)

whelp Started all over in PSO2, but I'll be playing some S4 league today


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> lol
> 
> What happened? I heard that game was good.



It's cute, I'll give it that much, but it seems like the contorls are a little bit wonky, and for the little bit of challenges I was able to try it was like "your not boss enough for second prize".


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

My Brutal Doom II file. It won't load. I was in level Nirvana.

OwO

OwQ



Verin Asper said:


> whelp Started all over in PSO2, but I'll be playing some S4 league today



Oh man, I don't know how either of us can still stomach that game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh man, I don't know how either of us can still stomach that game.


Cause the game itself isnt bad, its the community that is, like why I can kill people in simple ways while everyone have to be fancy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Archeblade...avoid it. Don't care if it's beta. There are lots of other betas that play better than this rancid piece of filth.



Verin Asper said:


> Cause the game itself isnt bad, its the community that is, like why I can kill people in simple ways while everyone have to be fancy.



I just hate how frequent hackers are, X-Trap keeps crashing the damn game, and hit detection makes Call of Duty look like a fresh new engine. I only play it because it's different and free. lol


----------



## LachneAdalbert (Aug 1, 2013)

Just started The Last of Us ^.^


----------



## Percy (Aug 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just hate how frequent hackers are, X-Trap keeps crashing the damn game, and hit detection makes Call of Duty look like a fresh new engine. I only play it because it's different and free. lol


If it's a free game, there will be hackers. It just always seems to be the case, unless it's a really well designed game.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2013)

I missed the sale on _Fractured Soul_ (3DS eShop) by just one day.  Darn ... the demo covers about 3 or 4 levels (and they do start getting tricky, like phasing your jumps once or twice in midair), but I was wanting to get it while it was on sale.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf...... hopelessly addicted >.> 

Also got Project X Zone from the bf last night, finished two of the prologue missions.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Archeblade...avoid it. Don't care if it's beta. There are lots of other betas that play better than this rancid piece of filth.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate how frequent hackers are, X-Trap keeps crashing the damn game, and hit detection makes Call of Duty look like a fresh new engine. I only play it because it's different and free. lol



X-trap only crashes the game if it detects SOMETHING being weird, not from the game but from your computer acting weird, or you do weird things with S4 (like opening S4 thru Steam or ya virus program doing a scan and happen to pass thru S4 folder when you are playing) and Hit detection is no problem if you ACTUALLY know about the game. If you are on that game for a long time you know things like being able to shoot someone while they have their shield up as shield doesnt cover the WHOLE front of the person


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Quake Live.

That feel when you pick up a Quad Damage and you spend the duration of the powerup looking around for anyone to kill, only for everyone on the server to suddenly jump out and frag your ass as soon as it wears off.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> X-trap only crashes the game if it detects SOMETHING being weird, not from the game but from your computer acting weird, or you do weird things with S4 (like opening S4 thru Steam or ya virus program doing a scan and happen to pass thru S4 folder when you are playing) and Hit detection is no problem if you ACTUALLY know about the game. If you are on that game for a long time you know things like being able to shoot someone while they have their shield up as shield doesnt cover the WHOLE front of the person



It's been crashing the game for a lot of people. Both in the game and that I know personally. There'd be people who leave rooms randomly and come back in saying X-Trap crashed them. I'll be playing for a good hour before it randomly decides to shut it down. Even so, NO other hackshield for any online game I've ever played does that under any circumstances. Only X-Trap. Everything else is smart.

And obviously you don't shoot people with a shield. I use the two most accurate autos in the game and yet even an idiot coming straight ahead takes longer than they should to go down. They still DO, but it's as if some bullets phase right through them. You can clearly see hexagons on the wall IF they miss. I've been playing S4 for a good 3 years. I think I'd know by now about it's lackluster hit detection compared to games like Tribes, Blacklight, and Hawken, and Quake Live. lol

It's not hard to "actually know about the game". xD


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Quake Live.

That feel when you pick up a Quad Damage and you spend the duration of the powerup looking around for anyone to kill, only for everyone on the server to suddenly jump out and frag your ass as soon as it wears off.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 2, 2013)

I am currently playing *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus HD (PS3)* , I'm having trouble beating *A Ghastly Voyage* and *Down Home Cooking* .

(I keep dying and/or run out of time, lol xD)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I am currently playing *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus HD (PS3)* , I'm having trouble beating *A Ghastly Voyage* and *Down Home Cooking* .
> 
> (I keep dying and/or run out of time, lol xD)



what the fuck is with your piss diaper avatar oh my fuck


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 2, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I am currently playing *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus HD (PS3)* , I'm having trouble beating *A Ghastly Voyage* and *Down Home Cooking* .
> 
> (I keep dying and/or run out of time, lol xD)


I think avatars are supposed to be SFW.


----------



## Vector Rain (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got done playing Afro Samurai. but then I gotten Disc read error. Now the xbox won't read anymore... 
I was almost done with the story too.....


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 3, 2013)

@Gibby and lupinealchemist: Sorry about that, I thought it was SFW, since no one on other forums ever complained. *I changed my avatar, the new one should be SFW*.

Moving on...I've started playing *Borderlands: GotY (PS3)*, I'm currently at Level 4 as Soldier.


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 3, 2013)

Take on Mars. (Fucking rocks! Y U NO ANYLYSE?)


----------



## Saga (Aug 3, 2013)

LachneAdalbert said:


> Just started The Last of Us ^.^





Spoiler: CLICK IT I DARE YOU



*JOEL KILLS MARLENE AND TESS DIES, ALSO ELLIE IS IMMUNE *



I warned you


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 3, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> Take on Mars. (Fucking rocks! Y U NO ANYLYSE?)


I love it. I don't have it yet but I will. Soooooon


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2013)

Trying to play Tales of Vesperia. I really do like the way Tales games play but what the FUCK! These people have a shit ton to say! I wish I could skip all this shit and just kill, solve, or find something. >.>


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 4, 2013)

*Animal Crossing New Leaf* I don't really know what's so awesome about it yet, but I'll learn eventually...and why do all the shops have to be closed through the night?!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Trying to play Tales of Vesperia. I really do like the way Tales games play but what the FUCK! These people have a shit ton to say! I wish I could skip all this shit and just kill, solve, or find something. >.>


>playing a Tales game

did you forget thats how ALL of them are?

anyway, Playing Archeblade due to its very fun


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> >playing a Tales game
> 
> did you forget thats how ALL of them are?
> 
> anyway, Playing Archeblade due to its very fun



Actually yes. Last one I played was Phantasia and I loved it. ;w;


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally survived Arcade Mode in UMVC3.  (Team:  Amaterasu leading, Phoenix Wright, Rocket Raccoon).  It only took like ten tries.  I did finally power through his heralds without taking too much damage, but damn, Galactus hits HARD and I'm not that great at doing a super jump to avoid his slams.  In the end, it was Rocket Raccoon, X-Factor, spamming his jabs and a few Level 1 Hyper Combos to finish the job.

...Phew.  I really need to work on using Raccoon's traps effectively, and Phoenix Wright in general.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 4, 2013)

NOTHING.

SO BORED.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 4, 2013)

Amnesia*
Rise of the Triad 2013*
Nation Red

Oh yea..

[video=youtube;_I5IhTeiPLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I5IhTeiPLY[/video]

*Doing both as Let's Plays.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 4, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Animal Crossing New Leaf* I don't really know what's so awesome about it yet, but I'll learn eventually...and why do all the shops have to be closed through the night?!



 This game is why I have hardly posted the last ten days! You probably already know this, but the Night Owl ordinance would help you in your own town with that... You could also make friends with someone in another time zone. =P


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 4, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> This game is why I have hardly posted the last ten days! You probably already know this, but the Night Owl ordinance would help you in your own town with that... You could also make friends with someone in another time zone. =P



Having picked up the game recently I haven't gotten to explore that far into it, and thanks to a personal decision, I may be selling it and my 3ds to a friend soon


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Rise of the Triad 2013


A freemake, by any chance?


----------



## Trevor-Fox (Aug 5, 2013)

Recently, I've been bouncing between three games. I've been playing WoW, Tera, and LittleBigPlanet 2. I'm really starting to get in the mood to play through Metal Gear Solid 4 again. I was sad when they took the online off of that. I had fun with it. Ah well. I still enjoy the single player. =3

One game that I need to go back and get all the achievements on is Dust: An Elysian Tail. Just one achievement away from all of them.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 5, 2013)

I have no mouth and i must scream right these minute


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 5, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Having picked up the game recently I haven't gotten to explore that far into it, and thanks to a personal decision, I may be selling it and my 3ds to a friend soon



 That's too bad. It takes a little time to see the game's magic.
 I've been playing MW3... over at a friend's house. I only play shooters if they're locally with my friends- I've never found them very enthralling, save maybe Borderlands, or Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

Armed Police Batrider.

This boss is pretty cool but HARD.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Terraria. Mine ore, get riches.


----------



## veeno (Aug 5, 2013)

Mortal kombat.

One of the only reason i own a Sega genesis


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 5, 2013)

veeno said:


> Mortal kombat.
> 
> One of the only reason i own a Sega genesis


"ABACABB"

Playing System Shock 2 and Poker Night 2.  I am shocked at how fast weapons degrade in that game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 5, 2013)

Currently playing .hack//GU Volume 3: Redemption. Bought it today.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2013)

Been getting back into *Borderlands 2* but am odly surprised that the game deposited all of the class mods into my most recent account, I don't have any idea why either.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 6, 2013)

PSO 2, Recorded a run of mines
[video=youtube;8zUqiv_KQLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zUqiv_KQLs[/video]

For the fight of the boss see this link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSLDjX_BUwg


----------



## peppr (Aug 6, 2013)

for now i'm replaying fire red again and i'm training a Cubone

note: Cubone is totally adorable


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

8-Bit Killer. The only FPS I've ever played that makes you go through the entire game in one sitting. I suppose it works.


----------



## pheonixbat (Aug 6, 2013)

Just finished Bioshock: Infinite. And then a friend got me Guild Wars 2 so I'm playing that... Those Charr, man x3


----------



## Fernin (Aug 6, 2013)

pheonixbat said:


> Just finished Bioshock: Infinite. And then a friend got me Guild Wars 2 so I'm playing that... Those Charr, man x3



I actually also just finished Infinite myself about an hour ago. What a wonderful mind fuck. <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Actually yes. Last one I played was Phantasia and I loved it. ;w;


Just a daily reminded that Tales of Xillia is *fucking shit.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Just a daily reminded that Tales of Xillia is *fucking shit.*


I'll take your word and the word of several others who said the same thing


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> and the word of several others who said the same thing


Oh?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Just a daily reminded that Tales of Xillia is *fucking shit.*



I heard. I remember I actually did play Tales of Innocence too. 

Never. The fuck. Again. That game was TERRIBLE.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 6, 2013)

RPG Maker XV Ace


I need to get back to work on it, but I'm pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Ketsuo (Aug 6, 2013)

Dragon's Crown for PS3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Welp, I was playing PSO2. Did a quest 5 times. I'm stuck and there are no guides online to help me.


----------



## veeno (Aug 6, 2013)

Gradius on the nes.

Goddamn its so fun.


----------



## QT Melon (Aug 6, 2013)

Dragon's Crown. I love Vanillaware games and art so I was happy to get a copy that came with the art book.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Doom 3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 7, 2013)

skullgirls beta on steam. i forgot how godlike the wifi is.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm further ahead in *Borderlands 1: GotY Edition (PS3)*, I'm currently at Hallow's End as Roland (Level 20).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 7, 2013)

just finished with skullgirls beta and was doing matches (witch the online for skullgirls is amazing) and just finished beating a person in multiple matches after i caught on to his mashing and lack of respect for doubles "Fuck you i'm a car" super. felt good since the first couple where close with him winning but then i caught on <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Welp, I was playing PSO2. Did a quest 5 times. I'm stuck and there are no guides online to help me.


>a Guide for PSO2
>A guide for ANY PSO game

What do you need a guide for when the majority of the time its "kill this monster till it drops this item" or "beat this level below this time"
and also are you using the damn tweaker that gives English patches


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 8, 2013)

ibb and obb, Castle Crashers and a bit of The Last of Us.


----------



## veeno (Aug 8, 2013)

Mech warrior 2.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

Quake 3 Arena.

Computer shut itself down just before I could land the last frag on that Orbb motherfucker. If computers had mouths this piece of shit would be laughing like a fucking hyena right now. It hates me. I can feel it.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 9, 2013)

I am STILL playing Skyrim.  Don't play it so much in the summer though- like to go outside.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 10, 2013)

skullgirls, more online and a bit less suck and signs of being able to adapt to what the other person does. now i can break some throws and block some instant air attacks.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

Started playing *Cave Story +*. Within two minutes I was in love.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

Was given Arma III.

This game cannot be played like ANY other FPS ever made. I can adapt to any first person game instantly, but this is a completely different beast. I suppose being a simulator would have something to do with it. Fun though. I like having to think about every step. Different change of pace for someone who plays Turok, Serious Sam, and CoD campaigns a lot. Great fun.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2013)

Vindictus
Playing as my Submachine gun Cross bow archer


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Was given Arma III.
> 
> This game cannot be played like ANY other FPS ever made. I can adapt to any first person game instantly, but this is a completely different beast. I suppose being a simulator would have something to do with it. Fun though. I like having to think about every step. Different change of pace for someone who plays Turok, Serious Sam, and CoD campaigns a lot. Great fun.



Check out Red Orchestra 2 if you're getting into realism-based FPS games. It's not a simulator like ArmA, but it's highly focused on realism, authenticity, and it's one of the hardest multipler FPS games ever made. Long range combat, realistic weapons, really loud guns, nazis, commies, yankees, banzai-ing japaneses, concealment, ambushes, mass teamwork, artillery, machineguns, one-hit kills, and so much death all over the place. Atmospheric as all hell, too. Like in the real war, bolt-action rifles with bayonets are the majority of the weapons used.

The game manages to depict all sides, even the nazis, as heroes.

[yt]g1jRGXPmEzI[/yt]

[yt]yNV0n7GaACg[/yt]

The Dark Souls of multiplayer FPS games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

skullgirls, now with lobby play. and i'm still with solo double doing what i do slightly better.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> skullgirls, now with lobby play. and i'm still with solo double doing what i do slightly better.



Is that an update?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

yes they just added lobbies which although having a fair amount of glitches and spectator mode not implemented since it's brand new.
the main thing that makes them awesome is being all-play lobbies. this means that everyone who is ready will be paired off with someone, else who is ready and it won't always be the same person. hwoevere if they are odd numbers someone will be left out but it's still super amazing. also the skullgirls wifi is still by far the best.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening. Maybe marrying the shota _wasn't_ a good idea. I have to change My Unit's class to something faster than her default. The pair can outrun generals but that's about it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening. Maybe marrying the shota _wasn't_ a good idea. I have to change My Unit's class to something faster than her default. The pair can outrun generals but that's about it.


well you gotta second seal your units a fair amount to optimize them. i change my main character at least like 4 times. second seals are super useful. also just leveling up they should get better speed, at least the main character.
My second playthrough my main character has good skills but her stats are kind of suck, she has had so many 1 stat level ups X.X


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening. Maybe marrying the* shota* _wasn't_ a good idea. I have to change My Unit's class to something faster than *her *default. The pair can outrun generals but that's about it.


wat.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well you gotta second seal your units a fair amount to optimize them. i change my main character at least like 4 times. second seals are super useful. also just leveling up they should get better speed, at least the main character.
> My second playthrough my main character has good skills but her stats are kind of suck, she has had so many 1 stat level ups X.X


My MU right now has Ignis, Rally Spectrum, Renewal, Galeforce, and Pavise. AND she has max stats as a Grandmaster. 
I'm aiming to wreck Apotheosis, and that's why the extra speed is very important.



Imperial Impact said:


> wat.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My MU right now has Ignis, Rally Spectrum, Renewal, Galeforce, and Pavise. AND she has max stats as a Grandmaster.
> I'm aiming to wreck Apotheosis, and that's why the extra speed is very important.


ah good luck, right now i'm aiming to make a super good team for street pass. i should also try those as well, since i still have a little eshop money for dlc.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ah good luck, right now i'm aiming to make a super good team for street pass. i should also try those as well, since i still have a little eshop money for dlc.


If you're gonna try Apotheosis, try it on Normal. The difficulty's the same no matter what your default difficulty is, but it'll be A LOT easier to grind your units.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If you're gonna try Apotheosis, try it on Normal. The difficulty's the same no matter what your default difficulty is, but it'll be A LOT easier to grind your units.


pretty sure the exp dlc is the same either way. also my best team is on a hard difficulty thing. Also i feel like ricken is one of the weakest units overall cause of his poor speed. i got my main character to marry the priest trap. my first mc married chrom though and she's kind of more of a badass. though all my children are pretty good with severa and cynthia being my best of them. though kjelle i have being pretty good with both aigis and pavise with over 50 skill. owain has donnel as a father so he's good but skill wise i'm not sure what to do with him. also i don't know who to give the dread scroll to. either gerome, owain, or laurent.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> pretty sure the exp dlc is the same either way. also my best team is on a hard difficulty thing. Also i feel like ricken is one of the weakest units overall cause of his poor speed. i got my main character to marry the priest trap. my first mc married chrom though and she's kind of more of a badass. though all my children are pretty good with severa and cynthia being my best of them. though kjelle i have being pretty good with both aigis and pavise with over 50 skill. owain has donnel as a father so he's good but skill wise i'm not sure what to do with him. also i don't know who to give the dread scroll to. either gerome, owain, or laurent.


Yeah, the children are pretty great overall. Especially Morgan! It's too bad you can't marry male Morgan, I'd marry him.

You should give the dread scroll to units who have good STR and MAG. It's not really worth it otherwise, since their caps aren't too high. Owain's typically the best one to give it to, especially since he has Galeforce access so that Aggressor can activate twice.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

i'm mostly going to change for the skills and prolly change back after for stats.
welp i'm a derp as i just found out you can get more dread scrolls beating the level again...


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Touhou 14 Double Dealing Character. Can I just say that I hate the final boss sooo much? /dies


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 12, 2013)

Most recently I took a swing at *Castle Crashers* with 2 of my friends who I met through the furry community. We didn't make any progress on the overall quest, but it was still fun to replay a few levels.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm starting to regret letting someone gift me Arma III. I have NO idea what to do and it's the most confusing game I've ever played. 
I don't think I'm gonna be able to get into it no matter how hard I try or want to...
It's a really cool thing going on but I'm guessing it's just not accessible to people who played regular FPS's for 15 years even if they'd love to join in on Arma. Like me. QnQ


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My MU right now has Ignis, Rally Spectrum, Renewal, Galeforce, and Pavise. AND she has max stats as a Grandmaster.
> I'm aiming to wreck Apotheosis, and that's why the extra speed is very important.


...wait isnt Shota a term meant for males?




XoPachi said:


> I'm starting to regret letting someone gift me Arma III. I have NO idea what to do and it's the most confusing game I've ever played.





XoPachi said:


> I don't think I'm gonna be able to get into it no matter how hard I try or want to...
> It's a really cool thing going on but I'm guessing it's just not accessible to people who played regular FPS's for 15 years even if they'd love to join in on Arma. Like me. QnQ



...
what kind of FPS games are you playing, and please not the super fast pace ones cause thats actually the problem...


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 12, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> ...wait isnt Shota a term meant for males?
> 
> 
> ...
> what kind of FPS games are you playing, and please not the super fast pace ones cause thats actually the problem...



What's wrong with Super Fast Paced ones? 

Is someone hating on DOOM? I say out with thee, thou art an heretic!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> What's wrong with Super Fast Paced ones?
> 
> Is someone hating on DOOM? I say out with thee, thou art an heretic!



Because people playing faster-paced FPS games get so used to the require mindset that they are practically disabled when it comes to a different kind of game. 

They're horribly confused by the fact that there are guns and it's in the first person perspective.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 12, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> What's wrong with Super Fast Paced ones?
> 
> Is someone hating on DOOM? I say out with thee, thou art an heretic!


Cause the Idola clan says this 
"Do you want to know why even in specific genres there are SUB genres? its cause those who only play one sub group cant even play something on the FAR END of the spectrum"

If you play Call of Duty, you might have a lil bit of a problem with TF2, but you gonna have a bad time in S4 league.
If you play Grand Turismo, you will feel out of place in Need for Speed/Burnout.

Just it will take time to adapt to how that game plays if you play a completely different game before.

This is what XoPachio is experiencing, they have been playing a specific area for so long, that introduced to a game that is COMPLETELY different from that area they are in, they are having problems which they will adapt to that game over time albeit probably a long time.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahhh...okay then. From the way it sounded like, you were saying "Oh Fast Paced FPS games are bad". 

In that context though, yeah I understand how him playing a FPFPS would create issues with a different type of game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> ...wait isnt Shota a term meant for males?


yea and that's a male.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea and that's a male.


Then why did SirRob said her?


I'll just say the slip of the fingers/mind


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Then why did SirRob said her?
> 
> 
> I'll just say the slip of the fingers/mind


the main character he choose was female, that is not the main character. that is ricken who is one of the mages you get who you can marry. which he did.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> "Oh Fast Paced FPS games are bad".



If someone said that, obviously they haven't played Tribes. lol


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh my murr, I have just discovered the 'Skip Enemy Action' option in Fire Emblem.
My units are leveling -at least- ten times faster. I feel like such a chump for discovering this only now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 13, 2013)

FTL. Lods of fun


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 13, 2013)

Resident Evil 6 for PC


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2013)

Finishing up some events in Pokemon White 1, specifically, the Zorua and Zoroark events.  I now have a Zorua in a Premier Ball and a Zoroark in a Heal Ball.  It did require the intervention of a cloned GTS legendary or two (neither of which stayed for very long), but the foxes themselves are keepers.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 13, 2013)

Doom 3 BFG Edition on Steam. Finally got around to playing it.  Seems fine to me.  

Some little changes are kind of strange, not needing an oxygen tank in the sewage tunnels in Resurrection of Evil is a weird thing to omit, but it mostly seems like a fine port.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2013)

Started over in System Shock 2 with mods, it's beautiful.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 13, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Doom 3 BFG Edition on Steam. Finally got around to playing it.  Seems fine to me.
> 
> Some little changes are kind of strange, not needing an oxygen tank in the sewage tunnels in Resurrection of Evil is a weird thing to omit, but it mostly seems like a fine port.



THEY TOOK AWAY THE CHEATS IN CLASSIC DOOM! RAGE!

ALso whatever they used to play the MIDIS sounds...different. Either that or I'm just that used to whatever Skulltag uses. And they took away quick saving T_T.

Minor grievances aside, I like how THE FLASHLIGHT IN DOOM 3 IS GONE! It's just some shoulder mounted light now !

I haven't played much of Doom 3 though. Just a little bit past the part where you can send or terminate the distress signal. Mainly I've been focusing on blasting my way through Doom II and Doom on Ultra-Violence. I've kicked the spider demon's ass for all eternity twice (Thrice if you count it's appearance in Doom II's "The Crusher" level) and am working my way to Hell in Doom II. 

Also for D3, do you get RoE and Lost Mission after you clear Doom 3?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2013)

Resurrection of Evil and The Lost Mission are unlocked from the get go.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 14, 2013)

One of the newest Lego games, _Legends of Chima: Lava's Journey_.  It plays like your typical LEGO game, but it's based on their original setting.  A bit cheesy at times, but the levels are entertaining nonetheless, and with one or two plot twists near the end (and I have to track down a new Wolf class party member).


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2013)

Whoa. According to my 3DS activity log, I've played Fire Emblem: Awakening more than I have Pokemon White 2. And I've played Pokemon for over 300 hours.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Whoa. According to my 3DS activity log, I've played Fire Emblem: Awakening more than I have Pokemon White 2. And I've played Pokemon for over 300 hours.



Oh my GOD thank fuck, I'm not the only one who fiended on Pokemon. qwq


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 15, 2013)

I've clocked just over 200 hours in Pokemon White 1....


----------



## Percy (Aug 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my GOD thank fuck, I'm not the only one who fiended on Pokemon. qwq


I think I have a little cousin of about 10-11 years old who has at least 600 hours on one of the Pokemon games. o-o


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Started over in System Shock 2 with mods, it's beautiful.



I finished that game once, somehow. It scared the hell out of me the entire time.


----------



## veeno (Aug 15, 2013)

Gonna start a new game on Chrono Trigger.

FUN TIMES AHEAD


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 15, 2013)

PSO2
5 levels away from becoming a fighter class on my main character, then I'll start leveling up my character FROM level 1 ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Ozy (Aug 16, 2013)

Dark Souls and Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2013)

I love that game.  83


----------



## Avindur (Aug 16, 2013)

Dead Rising 2 , Skyrim, Battlefield 3. I miss playing Doom ):
Me and my bro had some good times on there.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 17, 2013)

fire emblem awakening, just got Priam even though i'll prolly never use him since i have enough solid units.
also kjelle is a fucking boss having both aigis and pavise with 50+ skill. she was able to kill half of one side of his army without taking even half of her health down.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm still playing *Borderlands 1 (PS3)*, I'm really loving it surprisingly (I'm usually very terrible at FPS games).

Anyways, I'm currently at Krom's Canyon as Roland (Level 28).


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 17, 2013)

I didn't play Skyrim when it came out, so I just picked up a copy last week for a cheaper price. And I didn't realize just how addicting it can be. 

Also replaying Bastion and halfway through The Last of Us.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2013)

payday 2


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2013)

Beat System Shock 2 so now I'm playing Skyrim, abusing the Legendary skill feature.


----------



## veeno (Aug 18, 2013)

Playing a bit Morrowind for nostalgia purposes.

The combat in this game is so fucking bad.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 18, 2013)

Beat Lego _Legends of Chima: Laval's Journey_ today.  I put off the final level to locate some more secrets and such (and ensure I had at least one member of each tribe again).

Final level was pretty cool; the story ends where it all began.  Difficulty was your typical "Lego game" fare, but it was definitely a fun romp.  Most entertaining part was when you're up against a sword-wielding opponent who goes into Chi mode, have Laval go into Chi mode, then stun and attack.  Instead of a no-holds-barred button-mashing beatdown you get Blade Lock!

Oh, and beating the game unlocks the "Chi Play" cheat mode (and for free) where your Chi power regenerates automatically.  That should make hunting for some secrets easier.


----------



## Midnight_Amethyst (Aug 18, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> THEY TOOK AWAY THE CHEATS IN CLASSIC DOOM! RAGE!
> 
> ALso whatever they used to play the MIDIS sounds...different. Either that or I'm just that used to whatever Skulltag uses. And they took away quick saving T_T.



Skulltag? Im playing through Doom with Zandronum (basically the new version of skull tag) and Brutal Doom v18 (untill v19 comes out).
Wow that game is totally different with it, mind you, it is as the name says, brutal so expect it to be harder and MUCH more gore filled.
It really does bring the game new life though and the lighting and new effects are cool.


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 18, 2013)

So many pages 0_0
Well, these days I mostly play Gmod, in particular the gamemode Clockwork: Half Life 2 Roleplay.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm about to play Shogun 2.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 18, 2013)

Midnight_Amethyst said:


> Brutal Doom v18 (untill v19 comes out).
> Wow that game is totally different with it, mind you, it is as the name says, brutal so expect it to be harder


Really?  I thought Brutal Doom made it far easier.  

Test Drive Unlimited 2.  

Fuck the weather in this game.  It always rains.  I always get massive thunder storms that last for days upon days.  Fucking rain go away.  Maybe it's because it's the PS3 version?  Who knows.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 19, 2013)

*Borderlands 2 *moving on up from level 9-10 and doing side quests.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

skullgirls, the wifi is even good on my shitty apartment wifi <3 <3 <3


----------



## Saga (Aug 19, 2013)

Thinking of some GTA IV
I've had to reset my sleep schedule but keep failing so I need to make it all night tonight.

...anyways gonna get a couple people and do a drive by.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 20, 2013)

Planetside 2.
If you feel like joining me, I'm a Vanu on the server Ceres.
Add a lad called Caffeinatedhamster and we shall show TR that we, the vanu, need no buffs to take on the OP army.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 20, 2013)

Saga said:


> Thinking of some GTA IV.
> 
> I've had to reset my sleep schedule but keep failing, so I need to make it all night tonight.
> 
> ...anyways gonna get a couple people and do a drive by.



GTA 4 was fun, though I never did get very far in the main story or the 2 DLCs (Gay Tony/Lost & Damned).

I guess I should bother trying to beat it soon, even though I probably won't be owning/playing GTA 5 until Christmas 2014 (I can only afford $20-$30 games).


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2013)

EYE Divine Cybermancy. Never before have I encountered a game that swung so severely from utter mediocrity to genre busting brilliance and back again in such rapid succession. I'm not sure what to make of it honestly. Except for the hacking minigame, which is the single greatest minigame of its type I've ever encountered.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

La Tale...

I have no idea why. lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> La Tale...
> 
> I have no idea why. lol


...you are even more dead to me

PayDay 2


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> ...you are even more dead to me
> 
> PayDay 2



What did I do!?!? <(Q^Q)>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 20, 2013)

Orion: Dino Horde

It is absolutely incredible.

I will do a writeup of my adventures so far.


----------



## MasterCrazy (Aug 20, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite dlc, really gotta get around to finishing it by the way.


----------



## Cuukie (Aug 21, 2013)

Baulder's Gate: the Dark Alliance on hard mode with a friend. The Eye of The Undead is wrecking us so hard. After an hour of wiping, in our last attempt we got him down to the last few %s then died because we got greedy. But luckily there's always tomorrow night! our strategy is to have one person shield 3-4 while the other person kills 1 at a time 1-on-1.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm still playing *Borderlands 1 (PS3)*, I'm currently at The Cauldron as Roland (Level 33).


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

Star Conflict

I cant play War Thunder, but I can at least play this one


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been playing Plants Vs Zombies 2 on my iPad for a while. Really fun game, a bit of a shame that EA stepped in and made you pay for some of the most basic plants.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2013)

_DuckTales Remastered_.  It's a bit more forgiving than the original NES on primarily two accounts:  (1) Autosaves between levels, and (2) no level timer.  That latter part is more important because the levels themselves have been given some expansions (a common goal seems to be finding X amount of plot coupons scattered throughout the level before you can proceed to the boss's room).  Of course, the boss battles were mostly a bit easy in the original, but here they've definitely been Given A Level In Badass.  How many times did I have to stomp Magica DeSpell before the battle was over, twenty or so?  And that's on _top_ of her new mirror roulette trick and new giant fiery laser beams.

The sprite animations are really sweet though, and the voice acting's a charm.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2013)

Still Fire Emblem Awakening, but this time, a new playthrough in Normal-Casual. Trying to build a team for Apotheosis' secret route, since I didn't think my Lunatic team had it in them. 
I married Tharja in this playthrough. Seeing her confession, I think I made the worst mistake of my life.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Star Conflict
> 
> I cant play War Thunder, but I can at least play this one



That is a damn nice game. What ship/load out?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That is a damn nice game. What ship/load out?


I play strictly Federation (damn Jerries have most of the map)
I'm currently using 2 Tier 2 engineering ships with a Lynx-M


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

I stopped playing F-Zero GX for a week. Big mistake. I suddenly forgot how to skip certain portions of Big Blue Ordeal. Been getting back into the swing of things with that.

And a friend had me play Divekick today on his laptop. Gave it three rounds. 

I didn't think I could get that bored that fast. Not even KH1 turned me away that quickly. I see Skullgirls is out for PC though. I'm about to pick that up since you know...not paying for fucking XBox Live so I can't play it online with my console. :<



Verin Asper said:


> I play strictly Federation (damn Jerries have most of the map)
> I'm currently using 2 Tier 2 engineering ships with a Lynx-M



I'm a Jerry. ;3;

I picked them for speed. I used the Axe when I have to take beacons. Zealot when it's time to defend a captain. The lasers man. Weak, but they get the job done.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm a Jerry. ;3;
> 
> I picked them for speed. I used the Axe when I have to take beacons. Zealot when it's time to defend a captain. The lasers man. Weak, but they get the job done.


>Jerry for speed...
>Jerries being actually slower than Feds, actually have the slowest ships
>Jerries perk is having better shields 

I can catch up to Axes in a federation Fighter easily, they arent very fast, just can take a beating to their shields and able to recharge pretty fast but no you guys cant outrun us


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Broke out the old stuff tonight!
Playing Dino City!
Why Dinosity? Because it has Dinos!.. Bro!
(Game is bad but still enjoyable.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 24, 2013)

Star Conflict again, thinking of having a gunship to replace one of my Frigates


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 24, 2013)

CS:GO
Fucking shit has weapon camos and crates.
Fuck off valve. No u dun ruin'd it


----------



## Ojikori (Aug 24, 2013)

Was playing FFXIV but its down so now the waiting game.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 24, 2013)

Amazon boss in Ducktales Remastered still gave me a lot of trouble . . . but I beat him.  Only took 3 lives.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 25, 2013)

divekick, everyone is surprised at how fun a two button fighter is.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> divekick, everyone is surprised at how fun a two button fighter is.


Oh shit, that game is out? 
I really wanna play it.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> divekick, everyone is surprised at how fun a two button fighter is.


Smash is practically a two-button fighter.  You could almost map it to an NES pad.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally completed the main storyline for Borderlands 1 (PS3) , I'm amazed that I've been playing the game for almost an entire month now, lol xD.

I still need to play the 4 DLCs though, as well as complete any side quests I missed and re-play as Lillith, Mordecai, and Brick.

I'm hoping to 100% everything by October 01 or earlier, since I'm borrowing it from my friend Ben.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 26, 2013)

*Borderlands 2* I'm enjoying the game at level 11 right now.


----------



## veeno (Aug 26, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Broke out the old stuff tonight!
> Playing Dino City!
> Why Dinosity? Because it has Dinos!.. Bro!
> (Game is bad but still enjoyable.)


Must...resist..jontron reference....fuck it

Dishwasher? YES!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;sliOYt0lvus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sliOYt0lvus[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Smash is practically a two-button fighter.  You could almost map it to an NES pad.


you need an analog stick at the very least, divekick doesn't use an analog stick. also the fact there's shield and grab which are two more buttons. if you're playing smash with only two buttons your fucking up pretty badly. one for regular attacks, one for special, one for shield, one analog to move, one button for grab, and maybe a button for jump/second analong stick for easier smashes and stuff like being able to do forward airals while moving back.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 26, 2013)

Brawl is still playable with the Wii Remote by itself ... it being basically an NES pad with two extra buttons.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Brawl is still playable with the Wii Remote by itself


You might think so, but no.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 26, 2013)

I've beaten a share of casuals with just the Wii Remote.  And not by physically whacking the players with it, mind you.

Granted, the lack of precision between tilt and smash attacks, and lack of a proper jump button to disengage from ladders is a bit annoying, but....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I've beaten a share of casuals with just the Wii Remote.  And not by physically whacking the players with it, mind you.
> 
> Granted, the lack of precision between tilt and smash attacks, and lack of a proper jump button to disengage from ladders is a bit annoying, but....


there's a difference between casuals and people who don't know how to play the game or have maybe played it once before having no idea how to play.
also what information did you need from your thumbs that you made them go through that torture.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I've beaten a share of casuals with just the Wii Remote.  And not by physically whacking the players with it, mind you.
> 
> Granted, the lack of precision between tilt and smash attacks, and lack of a proper jump button to disengage from ladders is a bit annoying, but....


Whoa... I've been playing on Final Destination for so long, I forgot ladders were a thing.

Right. You can get by with it, but in a serious match it's very restrictive.
I wonder how restrictive the gamepad will be.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Whoa... I've been playing on Final Destination for so long, I forgot ladders were a thing.


smashville is kind of the more neutral stage :x


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> smashville is kind of the more neutral stage :x


Everyone online chooses Final Destination though.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 26, 2013)

At least Smashville adds a floating platform to the mix . . . Final Destination's terrain is just BORING.  I made a clone of FD in Stage Builder that mixed it up with some ice and non-solid platforms.  Oh, and I put spikes on the edges.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Everyone online chooses Final Destination though.



hahahahahahahaha 
online :I
enjoying that minimum input that delay that makes it impossible to react to something instantly?

also final destination benefits some characters (falco, diddy, and ice climbers first of all) way more than smashville benefits anyone.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> online :I
> enjoying that minimum input that delay that makes it impossible to react to something instantly?


Well heck if you wanna come over my house and play Smash with me, you'd be more than welcome.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Everyone online chooses Final Destination though.


cause Final Destination isnt balanced as people think

anyway still playing Star Conflict


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> cause Final Destination isnt balanced as people think


I always figured people chose it more for atmosphere than balance.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 27, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Borderlands 2* I'm enjoying the game at level 11 right now.



I'm so jealous of you, I probably won't be playing Borderlands 2 until Christmas 2014 at the earliest.

Btw, do you know when the GotY Edition will be released in the USA?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I always figured people chose it more for atmosphere than balance.


...then why play the stage with the most boring atmosphere?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well heck if you wanna come over my house and play Smash with me, you'd be more than welcome.



you live in new jersery that is legitmatly one of the best places for smash since it has a huge amount of great players there. go find actual tourneys to go to.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> ...then why play the stage with the most boring atmosphere?


Oops, my bad taste is showing!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 27, 2013)

Competitive CS:GO.
So much space I take on the mvp spot :V


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Whoa... I've been playing on Final Destination for so long, I forgot ladders were a thing.


I have a custom stage where the only way to get from the bottom half to the top half is via long ladders flanked by wall tiles.  And there's a falling block tile on top of it, allowing somebody to drop the block on you while you're climbing, potentially spiking you off the bottom of the screen.  I've got to draw a mockup of it sometime, because it actually plays very well.

Unlike my _other_ stage (called "Quicksand") where _literally_ the only platforms are falling blocks . . . the AI is just incapable of playing it because you can't stay in any one place for more than two seconds at a time.  You have to be either a sadist or masochist to play Smash on a stage like this....



Verin Asper said:


> ...then why play the stage with the most boring atmosphere?


Because it's the closest thing Smash has to a "traditional" fighting game stage.  Remember, it's not a true fighting game unless all the arenas are functionally the same and differ only in visuals.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I have a custom stage where the only way to get from the bottom half to the top half is via long ladders flanked by wall tiles.  And there's a falling block tile on top of it, allowing somebody to drop the block on you while you're climbing, potentially spiking you off the bottom of the screen.  I've got to draw a mockup of it sometime, because it actually plays very well.


Or you could just send it to me directly. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 27, 2013)

Attempting to get the Hylian Shield in Skyward Sword...

seriously why the hell do i have to beat all these bosses when in TP i could buy one for 200 rupees???


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Because it's the closest thing Smash has to a "traditional" fighting game stage.  Remember, it's not a true fighting game unless all the arenas are functionally the same and differ only in visuals.


except the fact most any actual competitive person knows there's 5 neutral stages and smashville is the most neutral of them all.
also rob go to tourneys you live in new jersey, smash is like the one thing new jersey is good at.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

- Cave Story + Hard mode. Wow it's a hard mode. 
- Baldur's Gate.
- Various arcade games.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also rob go to tourneys you live in new jersey, smash is like the one thing new jersey is good at.


Driving to some unfamiliar place and hanging around a bunch of strangers isn't my idea of a good time. And that's not even considering I'll probably lose every single match I play, since I'm really not that good. I acknowledge that Smash is way better with local multiplayer, but it's not worth it for me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 27, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Attempting to get the Hylian Shield in Skyward Sword...
> 
> seriously why the hell do i have to beat all these bosses when in TP i could buy one for 200 rupees???


Normal or Hero Mode?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 27, 2013)

Castle Crashers on Steam. Been playing multiplayer with my friend in a Skype call. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm playing Get Necessary Information From Shitty Out-of-date Government Websites. It's a browser game.

Later on Ima play Windows 7 Installation, then Bioshock.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 27, 2013)

I played The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride today.  As in, I hooked up a VCR, put the VHS in, and hit Play.  Does that count?  *chirping crickets* No?

Anyway....



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> except the fact most any actual competitive person knows there's 5 neutral stages and smashville is the most neutral of them all.


Functionally speaking, Smashville is just Final Destination with an added floating platform.  Not that I wouldn't still pick it over FD any day....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Functionally speaking, Smashville is just Final Destination with an added floating platform.  Not that I wouldn't still pick it over FD any day....



yea and because of the function of the platform it makes it a lot less skewed in favor of certain characters. it gives you a place to slightly avoid things like ICs grabs or Diddys bananas.

Also rob it is fun when you get to play others and learn how to get better at smash. also not everyone at smash tourneys is super amazing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I played The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride today.  As in, I hooked up a VCR, put the VHS in, and hit Play.  Does that count?  *chirping crickets* No?
> 
> Anyway....


Did you get past the level where Andy Dick get's crushed by logs?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 27, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Did you get past the level where Andy Dick gets crushed by logs?


The cinematics during that escape sequence were so well integrated, it felt almost like watching a movie....


----------



## Tiller (Aug 28, 2013)

EU4: Scandinavian space blobbing


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 28, 2013)

Downloaded some DLC for Borderlands 2. Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep. I mean, where else is it possible to shoot wizards and dragons with explosive machine guns? It's just badass.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

Just wait, Dingo. It'll get even more ridiculous.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2013)

Sims 3
Friend saying Im playing the game wrong due to I'm constantly helping my sims instead of ruining their lives


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

Cs:GO.
Got the other team surrender


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Just wait, Dingo. It'll get even more ridiculous.


Are they already making a 5th DLC that follows Dragon Keep's ending?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Or you could just send the stage to me directly. [noparse][/noparse]



I know you can save Brawl stages to the SD card but I don't know how to identify which file it is so I could email it.  But it's an easy thing to mockup, so here ya go:



>


And beware of spikes.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm playing a fair amount of TERA and LoL at the moment.  Neither of them are worth my time, but that's the nature of the beast.  I want to get into Skyrim since I just built my new computer that can actually play it, but I haven't yet for whatever reason.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 29, 2013)

Been playing gen 1 of Pokemon, Tetris attack, super metroid, and the odd one out for not being made in the early 90's is Tales of Graces f. That game is hella weird, and surprisingly entertaining. True tales series title.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2013)

VVVVVV is now on the 3DS.  So I'm playing.  About 1/3 deaths so far are from stupid mistakes due to the character's sense of momentum.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 29, 2013)

I've resumed playing *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus HD (PS3)*, I just defeated Panda King.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I know you can save Brawl stages to the SD card but I don't know how to identify which file it is so I could email it.  But it's an easy thing to mockup, so here ya go:
> 
> 
> And beware of spikes.


some characters can reach it through the middle part and jump high enough. also if they are spikes on that bottom it will be hard to kill others. in most instances i could see the middle bottom place being the optimal place to be.

also mostly playing brawl with others.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also if they are spikes on that bottom...


Wrong spikes.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Wrong spikes.


ah well you could get out of the small ones and survive and no reason to get hit by the big boxes, but yea spiking is fun.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I know you can save Brawl stages to the SD card but I don't know how to identify which file it is so I could email it. But it's an easy thing to mockup, so here ya go:


Whoa, you actually drew it up. Neat!

Can't you send stages to each other through the game itself?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

I am still playing Doom II. Holy crap this is a long motherfucker of a game. I usually blow through stuff in one sitting. @w@

But I'm also dicking around with F-Zero AX in between.

And I have done it... QwQ


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Can't you send stages to each other through the game itself?


Not sure.  There _is_ a "send" button but I've never read up on how to use it or what it does.


----------



## Percy (Aug 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> VVVVVV is now on the 3DS.  So I'm playing.  About 1/3 deaths so far are from stupid mistakes due to the character's sense of momentum.


That game seems like it'd be more difficult on a 3DS.

It is a really good game though.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 29, 2013)

Persona 3 FES. I like it, but it's not for the overly-religious.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> That game seems like it'd be more difficult on a 3DS.


Died about 400 times.  Second playthrough (on Flip mode), died 260 or so.  Most # of deaths in a single room is still the Gravitron (at 69, seems cumulative), though the seven-screen-high "Veni, Vidi, Vici" shaft probably cost more lives as a whole.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 30, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Persona 3 FES. I like it, but it's not for the overly-religious.


now where near as bad as the older ones, actually it's not that bad at all really compared to main series shin megami tensei games. all there is is mythological demons really.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm currently playing *Sly 2: Band of Thieves HD (PS3)*, I'm almost halfway thru Episode 3: The Predator Awakes.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 31, 2013)

*Dungeon Siege III* -PC- I'm only about an hour into the game but I do like how it already is starting to feel like a dungeon crawler.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 31, 2013)

CS:GO.
I have a rare skin everybody wants. I am tired of random friend to trade invites


----------



## veeno (Aug 31, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Persona 3 FES. I like it, but it's not for the overly-religious.


How?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

Currently playing some more Red Orchestra

FUR DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 1, 2013)

Sly 2: Band of Thieves. Goddamn I love me some stealth platforming action.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

I still like the original Sly the best, with its purer level-based platforming.


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I still like the original Sly the best, with its purer level-based platforming.



I just beat the original actually, going through the HD collection. Sly 1 remains one of the most consistently fun games I've ever played, but I like the second one more. Something about the film noir feel and mission-based gameplay sets it apart. It's exceptional.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

Played some RO as the Russians and used my Nugget to gain a perfect headshot on the commander of a moving tank at over 170 metres.

He was very upset.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

I just saw a banner ad for that latest football-game-which-shall-not-be-named (the fact that our local store even had a midnight launch for it was a bit maddening) where it proclaims "Go Beast Mode On Your Rival".

Huh.  Now if this was a football game featuring actual Transformers (e.g. the Beast Wars series) THEN I might actually be interested in a football game.  As it stands though . . . nope, just no.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 1, 2013)

Papers, Please.

Glory to Arstotzka.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Papers, please.
> 
> glory to Arstotzka.



papres pls


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> papres pls



Jorji plz.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2013)

For once I'm playing something that isn't either Animal Crossing or Persona. 
I've been neglecting Wind Waker for a while 

Also what is Papers, Please? I heard a friend of mine mention it on Facebook.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> Also what is Papers, Please? I heard a friend of mine mention it on Facebook.



A Dystopian Document Thriller. 

The communist state of Arstotzka has ended a 6-year war with neighboring Kolechia and reclaimed its rightful half of the border town, Grestin.  

Your job as immigration inspector is to control the flow of people entering the Arstotzkan side of Grestin from Kolechia. Among the throngs of immigrants and visitors looking for work are hidden smugglers, spies, and terrorists. Using only the documents provided by travelers and the Ministry of Admission's primitive inspect, search, and fingerprint systems you must decide who can enter Arstotzka and who will be turned away or arrested.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 1, 2013)

Playing Fire Emblem: Awakening. I beat the secret route in Apotheosis, and now I'm planning to attempt a Lunatic+ run. Both casual.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I just beat the original actually, going through the HD collection. Sly 1 remains one of the most consistently fun games I've ever played, but I like the second one more. Something about the film noir feel and mission-based gameplay sets it apart. It's exceptional.



Yeah, I've noticed that about Sly 2. I'm still happy I decided to buy the HD Collection.

Anyways, I'm almost halfway thru Episode 6: He Who Tames The Iron Horse.


----------



## Percy (Sep 1, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> A Dystopian Document Thriller.
> 
> The communist state of Arstotzka has ended a 6-year war with neighboring Kolechia and reclaimed its rightful half of the border town, Grestin.
> 
> Your job as immigration inspector is to control the flow of people entering the Arstotzkan side of Grestin from Kolechia. Among the throngs of immigrants and visitors looking for work are hidden smugglers, spies, and terrorists. Using only the documents provided by travelers and the Ministry of Admission's primitive inspect, search, and fingerprint systems you must decide who can enter Arstotzka and who will be turned away or arrested.


I've only played the beta for that game. It's definitely a different game, and quite interesting. It's a nice game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 2, 2013)

PSO2


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Playing Fire Emblem: Awakening. I beat the secret route in Apotheosis, and now I'm planning to attempt a Lunatic+ run. Both casual.



o nice i'm trying to do the future past dlcs right now. no casual mode though 
and my main team is on hard mode


----------



## Nashida (Sep 2, 2013)

Dota 2. I love it, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't suck at it.

Although last night I held my own for a good long while playing as Brewmaster.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*Dungeon Siege III  *I'm up to having two characters in my party, hoping to get to the point of more sometime in the future.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 2, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Dungeon Siege III  *I'm up to having two characters in my party, hoping to get to the point of more sometime in the future.


hahahahaha

theres only 4 characters...
and you can only use ONE other


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

^That thing got me back into Star Conflict. Why did I ever stop? ;w;

I've also come very close to perfecting my Mute City: Serial Gaps run. There are mines I need to hit at just the right angle to shave about 2 seconds off each lap. Sends me airborne so my landing has to be spot on.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o nice i'm trying to do the future past dlcs right now. no casual mode though
> and my main team is on hard mode


I wanna try those! I was sort of against buying DLC, but I've gotten so much out of the game already, I won't feel so bad about dishing out a little more cash. Who's your favorite character? I think my favorite's Lucina, but I like Owain and Severa too.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> theres only 4 characters...
> and you can only use ONE other



Thanks for the mini spoiler... However it's good to know that I can only have 2 characters in the party, it's a change from the previous dungeon siege that I've played.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Quake


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I wanna try those! I was sort of against buying DLC, but I've gotten so much out of the game already, I won't feel so bad about dishing out a little more cash. Who's your favorite character? I think my favorite's Lucina, but I like Owain and Severa too.



i got them with the 30 dollar eshop deal i got for buying FE and SMT4.
Norie may be my favorite, in my first playthrough my main character was my favorite but my main one she isn't, mostly cause of a whole lot of 1 stat level ups. in my main one i think severa and kjelle are my favorites also cause they're a hilarious pairing. also the rouges and reedemers 3 stage is nice and i kind of wanna figure out all the dialouges between all the characters.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2013)

Game on PS2 called _Primal_.  Setting is kinda dark, gameplay's okay.  Guess which voice actor got the game's top billing in the opening credits though?  Andreas Katsulas, aka the guy who played G'Kar on Babylon 5.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

My sister bought that Neptunia game. Why did I play it thinking I'd enjoy myself? @n@
Only good thing is the XBox chick being hot as fuck.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 3, 2013)

Nothing at the moment, but I'm resisting the urge to buy Rome II. I'll probably just play a PSN game or something.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2013)

CS:GOFuckYourself


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 4, 2013)

Star Citizen.
My god, it is so pretty. I love my ship, 325A, a variant of 300i

It's not the full game, but rather the hangar module. In December I shall be flying that thing and shooting things down with it.
Usually you don't feel the size of your ship in games, but in this you do. I'm just sitting here in my cockpit fiddling with the controls, and I am already loving it. Fights with that are going to feel so good thanks to immersion.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 4, 2013)

Alan Wake


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 4, 2013)

Playing some Prototype with a buddy, switching out every mission. Amazingly good game


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 4, 2013)

Borderlands 2 UVHM, Dead Rising 2, and "Bootlegged" Final Fantasy VII. 
Thank you, Tifa.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 4, 2013)

Inquisitor. 
The game is kind of brutal and full of moral choices (plus, if you piss off certain people / accuse them of heresy, you may be royally screwed later on as I have noticed), but I like it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 4, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Thanks for the mini spoiler... However it's good to know that I can only have 2 characters in the party, it's a change from the previous dungeon siege that I've played.


They made it obvious it was only 4 at the very start at the game, the previous dungeon sieges were tactical RPGs while this one is an action one


----------



## veeno (Sep 4, 2013)

Playing a good bit of Diablo 3.

I don't seem to see why people dislike this game


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 4, 2013)

Halo 2, as part of a Halo marathon


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Halo 2, as part of a Halo marathon



Such a good game. ;w;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

veeno said:


> Playing a good bit of Diablo 3.
> 
> I don't seem to see why people dislike this game



Mostly the Draconic DRM and their auction houses (which involved real money - so invited more people to be malicious). Less complaints were about actual gameplay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Draconic DRM



That's the best thing I've read this evening. lol

That and the servers were SHYTE when the game was launched. Same issues as fucking Sim City.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Such a good game. ;w;


With some eargasmic music


----------



## Iryno (Sep 4, 2013)

About to fold some clothes, buy some Dew, then BF3!


----------



## Zerig (Sep 4, 2013)

I got Total War: Rome 2 and it's really disappointing because I've been waiting for it for 9 years. Now I'm a bit depressed, because it's so bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> With some eargasmic music



Visuals still hold up too. I think I've seriously enjoyed every game in the series...except Wars. I just hate RTS's.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2013)

I beat VVVVVV in just under 200 deaths this time.  Gravitron room still takes the most lives though.


----------



## Percy (Sep 5, 2013)

I gave Divekick a try. Seems pretty fun given how simple it is


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 5, 2013)

I've started playing *Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves HD (PS3)* , I just finished *Operation: Tar-Be-Gone!* .


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 5, 2013)

Organ trail. 8bit zombie shooter survival game. It's fun to play.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Organ trail. 8bit zombie shooter survival game. It's fun to play.



You should try 8Bit Killer! It's free. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 5, 2013)

I've rediscovered Dust: an Elysian tail. I put it down for a while after I accidentally deleted my save data, but I've got going again. I finally got past the bit I was at before, so it's all new story from here.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2013)

Legend of Dungeon. And I suck at it. Hard.
Go buy it on Steam, it's awesome. 10 bucks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Extreme-G

AKA WipEout on bikes. Game owns.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 5, 2013)

Rogue legacy,lots of quick, fun gameplay with some fun quirks thrown in.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Mostly the Draconic DRM and their auction houses (which involved real money - so invited more people to be malicious). Less complaints were about actual gameplay.


*loads up Diablo 3 for PC, gets put in a general chat room...with 10 people*
haha...no I'm gonna go solo

Also yea I dont like how you have to be online to play single player, I lost enough progress once due to florida's random rain storms with a chance of a random power outtage or net being killed


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 6, 2013)

In the 15 years I've played Final Fantasy VII, I never discovered the gay brothel until now.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2013)

*Don't Starve* I've gotta say this game is good at pissing me off, and rather entertaining too.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Sep 8, 2013)

Overgrowth. The best ninja game ever. This shit is like matrix


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2013)

...Matrix good or matrix bad?

Anyway, just brushed off some Bejeweled 3.  It has eight game modes -- favorite is the Diamond Mine mode (and it doesn't hurt that "Diamond Mine" is also the name for a Bejeweled clone).

I also beat VVVVVV in about 40 minutes and <100 deaths.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 9, 2013)

Pokemon Diamond, Twilight Princess, Animal Crossing (both NGC and WW), and soon the first Scribblenauts.  

I've been grinding with Diamond for a few weeks now. I wanted play every game I own in order before X came out but that seems unlikely.


----------



## QT Melon (Sep 9, 2013)

Been playing Kickbeat and Toyko Jungle. Just got Chaos Code, and DOA (free to play version).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 9, 2013)

Planetside 2 again.
I have forgotten how to PS


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 9, 2013)

killer is dead. suda 51 figured out the one thing his games needed to make them weirder, glowing unicorns.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

Quake Live

I feel as if I'm the only person on FAF that actually plays this regularly.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 10, 2013)

I've started playing *Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy HD (PS3)*, I just completed *Precursor Basin*.


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 10, 2013)

.


----------



## fonduemaster (Sep 10, 2013)

http://fenglee.com/game/aog/
the best game


----------



## veeno (Sep 10, 2013)

Double dragon 1.

As part of a beat'em up marathon


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm playing (approximately) all of the shoot 'em ups.


----------



## veeno (Sep 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm playing (approximately) all of the shoot 'em ups.


Gunstar Heroes or Sunset Riders are the best shoot'em ups ever.

Play them.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

The demo of the 3ds Etrian Odyssey. This is the second time trying it out-- the first time I wasn't very impressed, but I got really into it this time! Makes me wanna buy the full version... but I know I shouldn't, haha. Too many games coming out. Slow down, gaming industry!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 11, 2013)

...did I mention Bejeweled 3?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Shadow Hearts!
Shadow Hearts: Covenant!
And Shadow Hearts: From the New World. XP


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my ass handed to me in Wargame: EE


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 11, 2013)

spiral knights


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Minecraft *on my personal world,  pretty much all over the place building random crap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm playing Burnout and I saw the EA logo. Got me thinking about something I always loved. No matter how shitty they get, this will always be the best thing in the world.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

You... like that? People like that?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2013)

That guy's awesome. :O


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That guy's awesome. :O


Is there a credit to that voice clip? I guess it'd be interesting to know who actually says that.

That and the SEEEGAAAA guy.


----------



## ProfessorBob117 (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a bit into Hengsha on my Deus Ex:HR pacifist run over the past few days

Also got back into AC3 yesterday


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Is there a credit to that voice clip? I guess it'd be interesting to know who actually says that.
> 
> That and the SEEEGAAAA guy.



Well Rob. I'm not sure. But it's probably...IN THE GAME!!! O{}O


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Quake Live

Maybe if I mention it enough times...


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 12, 2013)

*Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate box *This game pissed me off because it doesn't give you a way to easily exit it, or go back to the main menu.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII on my Nexus 7. Emulating RPGs on a tablet works amazingly well because they need super precise button pressing, which would be impossible with touch controls!

I also still play Legend of Dungeon on my PC. The furthest I got so far is floor 10 of 26. That was an amazing run! I found a huge sword, a coffee mug hat that made me go super fast and a book that can randomly spawn any item and monster in the game. Unfortunately I didn't know that the spawned monsters are hostile... I spawned a huge minotaur that killed me in two hits >__>
THIS GAME IS FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate box *This game pissed me off because it doesn't give you a way to easily exit it, or go back to the main menu.



....Alt+tab?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 12, 2013)

I also am playing *Yume Nikki *and *LSD: Dream Emulator*


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> *LSD: Dream Emulator*



Weird ass fucking game. lol


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Weird ass fucking game. lol



I kinda broke it with a previous play through, making it give me glitch textures and make the rating go off the graph.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck did you do?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck did you do?



Played it for like, 12 hours straight.


----------



## veeno (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Quake Live
> 
> Maybe if I mention it enough times...


Well i guess i should try and play it.

I'm probably gonna get my ass handed to me but I will try it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

I found my Wind Waker. Going through that again. I like this game alot, but damn were the dungeons lacking. Not in quality, just amount. :<



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Played it for like, 12 hours straight.



Damn son. You fiend like me. I'M PROUD OF YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! That was me when my DoDonPachi 5 came in the mail and when I picked up Sonic Generations. I literally played sonic until I 100% it without getting up. Achievements and everything. 



veeno said:


> Well i guess i should try and play it.
> 
> I'm probably gonna get my ass handed to me but I will try it.



TAKE IT BACK.
Just tried playing. These people are fiends! The speed was jacked up so high I couldn't even tell what I was doing!! :O


----------



## Percy (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Weird ass fucking game. lol


Supposedly scary too. I wasn't scared by it. Maybe one thing startled me a little bit, but that was about it.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 13, 2013)

I've started playing *Jak II HD (PS3)*, I just completed the *Drain Sewers to Find Statue* mission.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Percy said:


> Supposedly scary too. I wasn't scared by it. Maybe one thing startled me a little bit, but that was about it.



People should learn the difference between scary and creepy. It's not scary.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People should learn the difference between scary and creepy. It's not scary.



It's just weird as fuck


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 14, 2013)

skullgirls offline, i need to stop trying to jump after blocking and learn more resets off my air combo.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2013)

Bejeweled.  The amount of time it wastes, it's like a videogame simulation of crystal meth.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 14, 2013)

Dismembering people in Chivalry.
A knight in shining armor is one who hasn't seen conflict


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 14, 2013)

Steam was offering a free 5 days of the game Awesomenauts, so I downloaded it gave it a go.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A knight in shining armor is one who hasn't seen conflict



Sir Coffee the Quotable


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dismembering people in Chivalry.
> A knight in shining armor is one who hasn't seen conflict


or always keep their armor clean


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

The Ultimate Doom


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ....Alt+tab?



Decent enough answer, but there's no way that I've found within the game, to actually leave it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

Quake Live

Holy fucking shit. I have never seen the arena I just played on before. It looked like one of those old Quake 2 rail arenas, where it's just one big room with a bunch of stupid spawns at the edges. 

I was literally just camping at the spawn spamming grenades all over the fucking place at like eight other players busy trying to frag each other in the tiny-ass center. It was hilarious.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 14, 2013)

fire emblem awakening, trying to make the most optimum build stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 14, 2013)

I am literally getting hundreds of knife kills in CoDBlOps 2 free weekend. The rage is touchable. I have even gotten death threats from "pro" players


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 15, 2013)

*Terraria  *it seems every time I try to play this game I spend more time then I had original intended on doing so playing it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Quake Live.

The game keeps crashing every single time I try to start that tutorial match with Crash.

I want to believe this was on purpose.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 15, 2013)

Brutal Doom


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 16, 2013)

I had SUCH good runs in Legend of Dungeon yesterday... but then I fucked it up because I got greedy and fell in lava :c
It sucks because I had it all! I had the best hat, the scythe of the grim reaper, the coffee mug that makes you go super fast, laser cat, the best magic missiles and two books that could summon an army of skeletons and a cyclops.

In another run I had a similar loadout. But then on floor 12 or so I came into a room with a wall trap with warlocks and a shitload of kittens behind it... The warlocks killed some of the kittens, the kittens turned into wraiths and I got deaded pretty much instantly >_<

Oh and another run was cut short because of a glitch on floor 6. I had amazing items and the game forgot to randomly generate the stairs to the next floor >:C


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 16, 2013)

NHL 14

Yes I know EA Sports games are almost universally reviled by the gaming community, but damnit I love my hockey!


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 16, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> NHL 14
> 
> Yes I know EA Sports games are almost universally reviled by the gaming community, but damnit I love my hockey!



EA is universally despised -.-


Anyways, Dota 2


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2013)

Chivalry Medieval warfare. Honing my skills before the DLC comes out.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 16, 2013)

The Kingdom Hearts HD remix.  Starting with Kingdom Hearts 1 - FINAL MIX.

Haven't seen particularly much different yet, though a number of enemies have palette swaps and Sora's picked up a few neat Keyblade skills so far.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2013)

More FF7. The game seems a lot easier than I remembered, but then again I wasn't good with the materia and limit systems back then.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 16, 2013)

For some reason, I keep playing Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2...


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2013)

Mercenary kings


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> For some reason, I keep playing Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2...


Trying to get XS rank in all GUILT challenges?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 16, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Trying to get XS rank in all GUILT challenges?



Nooo.....
I can't even make it past the first X mission. Dx


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

Rooty Tooty Point & Shooty Live


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

GTA- San Andreas, PC


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 17, 2013)

*Minecraft *Showed a friend my world, played it for 3 hrs, got onto my girlfriends world with said friend, played for almost another 2 hrs.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 17, 2013)

Got my copy of GTA V at midnight. Been playing it for hours.


----------



## Syd Lemur (Sep 17, 2013)

As of late, I've been playing Pokemon Black 2 quite a bit.


----------



## Percy (Sep 18, 2013)

Not GTA V.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 18, 2013)

GTA V what's that?  Nope, playing me some kingdom Hearts among other things.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Saints Row 4, Trials Evolution, Minecraft, and Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh god, I forgot how extremely overpowered Yuffie's Conformer is. Deadly to high level enemies, no friendly fire and no morph penalty. Doesn't help that one of mods lets limit breaks break the 9999 limit so most of the characters' LV4 limits aren't crappy; apparently, legendary weapons can as well.


----------



## Wolfie Underwood (Sep 18, 2013)

Currently playing Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix, cause I had been waiting for it for ages, and Pokemon White 2


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 18, 2013)

Wolfie Underwood said:


> Currently playing Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix, cause I had been waiting for it for ages, and Pokemon White 2


Which difficulty level?

I'm trying to go through it without using continues.  I lost maybe 15 minutes worth of crawling in the Cave of Wonders because I got mobbed by Fat Bandits and Air Soldiers.

I wouldn't mind doing the trophy for "no changing equipment", but not on Proud Mode.  And, Sora, you really need to learn that "Guard" skill sometime soon.  How are you going to take down the Ice Titan without it?


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 18, 2013)

Been marathoning The last of us.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

pokemon emerald on emulator.


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dead Island, Counter Strike GO, L4D2, Call of Pripyat, TESV, Primal Carnage, Saints Row 3rd.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 19, 2013)

Rocksmith. It sucks but what the hell. I like the super ducks mini game.


----------



## veeno (Sep 19, 2013)

River City Ransom.

Its one of the best beat'em ups ever.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Never could get in to that one . . . but that was single player.  Two-player co-op could have been another story.

Me, playing _The Legendary Starfy_.  It's interesting.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 20, 2013)

Question: Should I buy the Batman: Arkham Collection, if I just need Arkham City GOTY?

(I already own Arkham Asylum GOTY)


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Minecraft *been hosting the girlfriend and an acquaintance on the a hamachi Local Area Network Conversion and its been good to me thus far.

Been really feeling like I should play some rpgs though.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 20, 2013)

Switching off between Kingdom Hearts 1.5, and Pokemon White. I also have Tales of Xilla, but i havnt gotten around to starting it yet. To many RPGs to play through.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 20, 2013)

Aquin said:


> Switching off between Kingdom Hearts 1.5, and Pokemon White. I also have Tales of Xilla, but i havnt gotten around to starting it yet. To many RPGs to play through.



I know that feels, I've got a bunch of rpgs I haven't played or have barely touched, and I can't bring myself to actually sit down and try to finish one or many of them off.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 20, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I know that feels, I've got a bunch of rpgs I haven't played or have barely touched, and I can't bring myself to actually sit down and try to finish one or many of them off.



If my job hours were a bit more regular, i could manage game time more effectively. Some days I'll be working mornings, others mid-afternoons and others evenings. If it was like, all mornings or all evenings i could sit there for hours and just play through a game like i used to. Most of the time i come home and i want to just snooze.


----------



## Percy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm in the process of downloading Bioshock Infinite. It's on sale along with the first two Bioshock games on Amazon.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 21, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge; Wii U

Fun, violent, and satisfying, though it doesn't compete with the original Xbox game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2013)

Sanic Hegehog...

No I'm serious. There's a TERRIBLE game called Sanic Hegehog. Hilarious.

[video=youtube;GUdr53XYdqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUdr53XYdqU[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Grand Theft Auto V



Just yesterday I saw a copy of GTA V at a secondhand store.  Release week isn't even over and somebody sold their copy off already?  I have seriously no love lost for GTA, but that's practically an insult.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 22, 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite  *up until the graphics decided to glitch like a mother fucker. I hope the next time I play it I don't have this problem......
Nope, it didn't.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2013)

State of Decay on PC


----------



## Percy (Sep 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sanic Hegehog...
> 
> No I'm serious. There's a TERRIBLE game called Sanic Hegehog. Hilarious.


GOTTA GO FAST


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Just yesterday I saw a copy of GTA V at a secondhand store.  Release week isn't even over and somebody sold their copy off already?  I have seriously no love lost for GTA, but that's practically an insult.


Was the price marked down or was it still marked as new? Because a lot of secondhand stores do both. At least the ones around here do.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 22, 2013)

I've only been playing GTA 5 this week.

And I can't believe it. I can't believe Los Tigres Del Norte made it on to the soundtrack. All those years of praying finally worked.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> Was the price marked down or was it still marked as new? Because a lot of secondhand stores do both. At least the ones around here do.


Don't know, don't care.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

Quake 3 Arena


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 23, 2013)

Ran into some Final Mix enemies in Traverse Town.  Sniperwilds . . . damn, when those guys lock on and gang up on you -- their shots never miss (without obstructing scenery or a Dodge Roll), and they TELEPORT!  I took out maybe 3 or 4 but then I had to scram because they were just . . . _everywhere_.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm currently playing *Jak 3 HD (PS3)*, I just completed the *Defeat Veger's Precursor Robot* mission.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2013)

GTA V.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 25, 2013)

*FTL* I'm not quite sure I'm going to like this game or not.


----------



## Shaia (Sep 25, 2013)

League of Legends


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2013)

F-Zero GX again. Going for 20 seconds in Mute City.



Shaia said:


> League of Legends



[video=youtube;VpGqo8DmjN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpGqo8DmjN8[/video]


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2013)

State of Decay for PC again...had to start over...again
due to having a bug that causes the story line to not progress thus I cannot unlock the ability to move the base


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 25, 2013)

GTA V. Who wants to bet that the Rockstar servers will be overwhelmed when GTA Online gets released?


----------



## Percy (Sep 26, 2013)

I just played a little bit of Mario Kart 64 with three others. Good times. x3


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 26, 2013)

*Valhalla Knights 2 - *Just found out there is no fast travel system :|


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2013)

Plague Inc. on my Nexus 7. Which pisses me off constantly >:C
My virus just spread all over the world, every country got infected by it, 99% of humanity wiped out, only a couple of people still alive in Canada and Japan.
In Canada everything was fine. Still LOTS of people who were not infected by Doom (I am so creative with naming stuff) but it was spreading quickly.
But then the damn virus decided to mutate on it's own and decided to kill faster than it spreads! So while I was looking at Canada, because there 90% of the remaining population wasn't infected yet, Japan decided to go apeshit! The infected part of the population just died off immediately and since they closed their harbours that left me with 200.000 Japanese duded whom I couldn't get to and lost the game XP


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2013)

Started playing some of the custom levels on VVVVVV. I sense a lack of free time in the near future....


----------



## Misomie (Sep 26, 2013)

Gates to Infinity. I would have had the thing beaten ages ago, but I got mad at the plot direction at one point so I stopped playing for awhile. Then I decided I'd beat it even if it was getting stupid. However, it got immensely better after that little bump. XD (So I wasted time by not playing it)


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm now on the final area of 3333333 (a VVVVVV level).  And -- "holy mother of interdimensional warp fruit!" -- I've reached its take on Veni Vidi Vici.  A three-room high spike shaft, and no, this one's NOT optional.  There IS at least a checkpoint at the top, but the way down involves inversion lines and a disappearing platform....

At least the music for 333333's final level is ... in a word ... _EPIC_.


PS:  I beat it!  Now onto the composer's custom level, which . . . oh no, almost right out of the gate is HIS take on Veni Vidi Vici!  The bottom room (with the trinket) is simply called "Remember me?".  The entire shaft is like 12+ screens high and with inversion lines and disappearing blocks at the top.  (Also at the top is a trollface.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm now on the final area of 3333333 (a VVVVVV level).  And -- "holy mother of interdimensional warp fruit!" -- I've reached its take on Veni Vidi Vici.  A three-room high spike shaft, and no, this one's NOT optional.  There IS at least a checkpoint at the top, but the way down involves inversion lines and a disappearing platform....
> 
> At least the music for 333333's final level is ... in a word ... _EPIC_.



That was the one thing I actually liked about that game. Holy fuck the music was NICE. Pressure Cooker. <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

Getting back into Tf2
Gotta feed my natascha some kills. 5,3k at the moment


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

So apparently two of the tunes you hear in custom VVVVVV levels never made it into the original game.  And the remix of Predestined Fate was always meant to be there, it just didn't trigger properly in the original PC version.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 27, 2013)

Dead Space 2. One of my friends had recommended it to me, and I saw that it was 75% off on Steam.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2013)

Wolfenstein 3D total conversion on ZDoom.

c:


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams

Donkey Kong+Ikaruga=Best $5 I ever spent. I would have paid more. 

Hard to believe this was a shamelessly blatant Mario clone back in the 80's (and on the DS which I'm surprised Nintendo didn't pull like the original considering it was a Mario rip-off _on their own hardware_). Now it's got it's own identity and it's a DAMN fine video game. Best platformer I've played since Sonic Generations. 
Really hope they expand on this IP in the right direction. Side scrolling platformers today are stale in my opinion, even most of the big names. Nice to see a fresh one that _borrows_ from other titles to make it's own name like good art is supposed to.

Three minor things I felt they could improve on though.

-Somewhat over stimulating. While the game is fucking gorgeous, it didn't really separate background, foreground, and middleground too well. Certain obstacles don't stand out clearly enough and being severely colorblind, I end up wondering what killed me on occasion.

-Music isn't bad, but unfitting. Every level sounds like the last level and it's just a peeve of mine when music isn't in theme with the environment (though it's pretty cool how the style changes as seamlessly as you swap worlds while retaining the melody). It's also got few tracks, though it is $5 so I suppose it gets a pass when it's exploding at the seams with other vastly more important content.

-Weird interface crimps. The gamepad setup menu is very misleading. Even when you're certain you've configured the pad up properly in the settings, the game has other ideas. You have to fiddle with it and tinker with the secondary settings. You might be missing a key control altogether until you finally figure it out. 
It's also one of those games, that does not keep your monitor active. You have to move the mouse after 10 minutes or turn off auto sleep in your computer settings. You also can't adjust the volume via keyboard during play.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

Tf2. It has been two days since I got my strange rocket launcher, and it already has about 1.5k kills.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Tf2. It has been two days since I got my strange rocket launcher, and it already has about 1.5k kills.



You should sleep. Sleep is good.

I am also playing (well, trading in) TF2. Just got everything for my soldier setup.

Animal-friend soldier ftw!


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 30, 2013)

Black Mesa. It's a fanmade Steam mod which is a remake of the whole of Half Life 1 with Half life 2's graphics. They even hired voice actors and everything! The result is incredible, it's been looking more impressive and fun than HL2 so far.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

Quake II: Evolved

It's hard going back to vanilla after playing this.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> You should sleep. Sleep is good.
> 
> I am also playing (well, trading in) TF2. Just got everything for my soldier setup.
> 
> Animal-friend soldier ftw!


I do sleep. I am just that good :U
Seriously though I am averaging a KD of 8-10. 
That is with the soldier and it's a bit higher with the heavy.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 1, 2013)

Twilight Princess and the BF4 beta. Or at least the beta in a few hours anyways...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

On Kingdom Hearts Final Mix, I finally figured out how to properly battle Sniperwilds.  You basically have to stealth kill them before they lock on to Sora (increasing Tech Points for each one killed).  Haven't figured out how to battle the Pot Scorpion in Agrabah or the massive Search Ghost in Monstro though.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 1, 2013)

Splinter Cell Blacklist. I am pissed they got rid of Micheal Ironside, I seriously had no idea until I started playing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 1, 2013)

Vampire Saviour

Sonic and Allstars Racing Transformed


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 1, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> GTA V. Who wants to bet that the Rockstar servers will be overwhelmed when GTA Online gets released?



Who's gonna pick up the phone?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 2, 2013)

Oww....  when you're playing Proud Mode and Maleficent goes dragon, she does NOT mess around.  Her attacks hit so hard that if I don't heal Sora after _every hit_ the next one's a KO (I _really_ need that Second Chance ability).  Fortunately, that much damage means MP Rage gives you a lot of MP back (enough for a Cure or two) and Leaf Bracer makes you momentarily invincible while using Cure on yourself.  If it wasn't for that, I wouldn't stand a chance....


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Sonic and Allstars Racing Transformed



Best kart racer I've ever played. Well...second to Diddy Kong Racing for me. But only by like a molecule.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 2, 2013)

Unreal Tournament 2004 and Super Smash Bros. Brawl. These are the two games I play when I'm bored of all my other games and have absolutely nothing better to do. 

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 2, 2013)

Been playing Pokemon LeafGreen. Brings back memories.

Hard to believe this was the Japanese equivalent to Pokemon Blue back in the 90s.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2013)

Dwarf Fortress

Welp, I managed to get back into the DORFAN' mindset with little difficulty.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm supposed to kill Paarthurnax. Awesome grandad like Paarthurnax? Not doing it. Oh I have to?

wel gess wut

[video=youtube;_iDFN6kkAvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDFN6kkAvQ[/video]

There, I beat Skyrim. Quest concluded. Game Over. GG. Alduin is in Arkham. Ulfric and Tallius are playing Smash Bros 4 together. Dovahkiin is...not redlined for spellcheck. And frost trolls are all dead. 
I'm the hero of Skyrim.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

*Borderlands 2*... by myself... because I have no friends


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *Borderlands 2*... by myself... because I have no friends



Don't feel bad. I actually REFUSED to play with others. I even ended up working to take on raid bosses myself. It's more fun for me.


----------



## veeno (Oct 6, 2013)

Double Dragon 2 The Revenge.

The best Double Dragon in my opinion.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

Dorf Fort and Halo 3.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 6, 2013)

I am currently playing *Grand Theft Auto 4 (PS3)* , I just completed the *Easy Fare* mission .


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I...think I beat Skyrim?



Saliva said:


> Dorf Fort and Halo 3.



You didn't strike me as a Halo player honestly.


----------



## Ketsuo (Oct 6, 2013)

Currently playing Dark Souls.  October seems like a good month to play this game and I need something to do until Pokemon X comes out.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Trying to play GTAO but rockstar cang get their shit together so I keep losing money :c
MY HARD STOLEN MONIES


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You didn't strike me as a Halo player honestly.



I'm certainly not a fan of it but I play it occasionally.


----------



## veeno (Oct 6, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask.

It kind of fits October.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Galshell Blood Red Skies.

This game's pretty strange. I'm fighting a demon skeletal beetle with beheaded nude women for wings. Game's style is super inspired by Giger which is pretty cool. Great music too. Hard as a bitch.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 7, 2013)

Terraria.
First game on Steam ever. XP


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

About to get back into ArmA 3. I'll have to try for some modded multiplayer fun. There's an Africa mod complete with Ruskies, UN troops, and melanin miscreants. And lots of real-world guns like in Arma 1/2 and OFP, not that future bullshit found in ArmA 3.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 7, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *Borderlands 2*... by myself... because I have no friends


Heh, I was just about to post on this thread saying I'm restarting Borderlands 2 with a different character and playing it with one of my friends from the beginning. If you want to try out multiplayer, you could always add my Steam account.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2013)

Downloading Civ5 for a grand game of ~8 friends.
"But why do you wanna be Japan? Their buff is good only for war and conquering"
_You know exactly why I want Japan._


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2013)

The Undertale Demo and TF2


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 8, 2013)

GTA Online. Continue robbing gas stations till you're lv5 and get the micro smg before doing jobs.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 8, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Heh, I was just about to post on this thread saying I'm restarting Borderlands 2 with a different character and playing it with one of my friends from the beginning. If you want to try out multiplayer, you could always add my Steam account.



Sure, I need to try out the Psycho DLC.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

The Ultimate Doom: Episode 4

On UV.

*FFFFFUCK.*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Just did 80 laps around Casino Palace Split Oval (F-Zero). About 30 minutes. Trying to master the arcane arts of boost stacking, edge zipping, and successful shift jumps.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2013)

Beat Dark Riku on Final Mix (Proud Mode) with the Kingdom Key.  That battle is epic (though dragon Maleficent kicked my butt more than Riku did).

And I think I'd better upgrade Sora's Keyblade to the Oathkeeper now that enemies have levelled up.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 9, 2013)

*Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters*


Are all the R&C titles are as innuendo as this one?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are all the R&C titles are as innuendo as this one?



I think there's one called Up Your Arsenal.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think there's one called Up Your Arsenal.



Yes, yes there is^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are all the R&C titles are as innuendo as this one?



Another is Going Commando. The first one is just Ratchet and Clank though. So not all.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Another is Going Commando. The first one is just Ratchet and Clank though. So not all.



Oh yeah, I forgot about Going Commando.
Hm. Maybe they actually wanted their fans to draw horrible Ratchet porn?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Playing Roadblasters!


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 9, 2013)

Sonic '06. Yeah, you read that right, and it is just as fucked up as expected. How do I know? I'm a very methodical player. I need to make significant effort to find too many glitches. They're dropping in my lap right now.

At least I get to dunk Tails into the water.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

scythemouse said:


> Sonic '06. Yeah, you read that right, and it is just as fucked up as expected. How do I know? I'm a very methodical player. I need to make significant effort to find too many glitches. They're dropping in my lap right now.
> 
> At least I get to dunk Tails into the water.



No clue how I managed to get through that shit heap. Silver was AS bad as Big.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No clue how I managed to get through that shit heap. Silver was AS bad as Big.



What are you talking about, dude? Everyone knows that Silver is GREATGREATGREAT


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 9, 2013)

*Street Rod (dos) 
Pricess Maker 2 (dos)**
Bioshock Infinite *It's the first game I've played on my main pc in 12 days or so.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2013)

I played a little bit of Super Smash Bros earlier. I'm not good at it.


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2013)

I got a new game on Storm Silver going (It's a modified version of SoulSilver designed for DS emulators, so you can catch all the Pokemon on it, as well as a handful of other cool modifications)


----------



## MusclePower (Oct 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The Ultimate Doom: Episode 4
> 
> On UV.
> 
> *FFFFFUCK.*



yeap, it's hard.

When I played it I found it to be much harder than it needed to be.

Imagine playing that on nightmare.

Ouch.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

MusclePower said:


> yeap, it's hard.
> 
> When I played it I found it to be much harder than it needed to be.
> 
> ...



I tried playing it on Project MSX once.

Never again...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2013)

I just reached the hidden bonus boss in The Legendary Starfy.  And I did not see that one coming...  he also does double the damage per hit (so with a maxed-out 10 HP, you're dead in 5 hits, not ten).

And on Kingdom Hearts, I also found Halloween Town's Final Mix exclusive enemy: Chimera.  Man, that guy took a lot to bring down.  Not too long I found Hollow Bastion's Final Mix enemy -- the invisible "Stealth Soldier".  Yeah, you know something funky is going on when you run into invisible enemies.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Deus Ex

And this time not some shitty Russian copy.


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got a hold of Solatorobo.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Running Doom II on Project MSX.

While listening to the Dark Side of Phobos soundtrack.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## veeno (Oct 11, 2013)

Prey.

It kind of makes me want to puke.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2013)

I think I need to level-grind Sora before I go challenge Sephiroth.  I started the match off with a few good hits, but got caught off-guard by Seph's teleport counter and Sora went DOWN in just ONE hit.

In other news, I finally figured out how to beat the Pot Scorpions in Agrabah.  They apparently drop rare Mythril Stones.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 12, 2013)

fire emblem awakening, optimizing children in it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2013)

Wart Hunger.
Dropping those planes down like Ilmari Juutilainen


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, I guess it's time to go out and get Pokemon XY.  In the meantime, I haven't checked my regular FA or dA pages in days because I know that now the starters' final evos are officially known, at least one person on my watchlist is bound to draw one of them before I want to know about it (i.e. in-game).  Haven't lurked the Pokemon Thread either, for similar reasons.

I do wonder how long it takes before you can trade Mons with other players.  If it's not long, I may just reset and start new games over again so I can do a round of trading off all three starters.  Wouldn't that be a fun team to have?

In other news, I picked up a copy of the Wii U _Disney Infinity_ yesterday in the unlikeliest place imaginable: a _Goodwill_.  (It was a pink tag item, aka corporate donation.) Mr. Incredible and Jack Sparrow need to be glued back on to their figure stands, but it's otherwise complete (minus the box), was just $25, and had been there for at least two weeks.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 12, 2013)

As soon as I get it...
Pokemon X/Y


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2013)

What to name my XY trainer, what to name my XY trainer . . . . garh!  Why is the hardest question in the game always the first one it asks!?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What to name my XY trainer, what to name my XY trainer . . . . garh!  Why is this question always so hard to answer?


Turns out, the name you give to yourself is what appears on the PSS, then you choose a nickname for yourself that the characters will call you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

I was downloading a fuckton of new player models for Quake 3 Arena.

I am going to use this Johnny Bravo model forever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Everyone's playing their new Pokeymanz and I'm sitting here playing Torchlight...1. QnQ


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Turns out, the name you give to yourself is what appears on the PSS, then you choose a nickname for yourself that the characters will call you.



I can live with that.  Hey, you actually _start the game_ with Runningshoes on!  About time.  I see movement is initially restricted to whole-tile units (but in eight directions), but previews have already shown that roller skates at least are free-directional.

Anyway, so route 2 has the first patches of tall grass and wild Pokemon.  I purchased five Poke Balls at the mart in Aquacorde beforehand, but guess what - two steps into the tall grass (even before the official Pokemon-catching tutorial) and I'm attacked by a wild . . . *PIDGEY*? _*facepalm*_ _Why not a Kalos species?_  (Well, at least it's not a Ratatta.  Never had any love for Ratattas.)

Anyway, my second wild encounter was with a Fletchling.  I guess that redeems Route 2 for me.  And both birds happen to be girls.  I could swear my starter had Cute Charm or something...


----------



## Infestissumam (Oct 12, 2013)

The next 20 posts are now probably going to be Pokemon X/Y

I'm playing Pokemon X.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Doom II

Designing my very own NUTS.WAD, which is going to be so much cooler than the three existing ones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> The next 20 posts are now probably going to be Pokemon X/Y
> 
> I'm playing Pokemon X.





Saliva said:


> Doom II
> 
> Designing my very own NUTS.WAD, which is going to be so much cooler than the three existing ones.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!! HOW DO YOU FEEL, INFEST!?!?! You was wrong!!! O{}O


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 12, 2013)

Picked up Assassins Creed 3 on sale on Steam and its quite a fun game. I kept hearing people complaining about how hard the qte events were on the PC. So hard in fact that people were recommending the use of a gamepad. What!? The qte are easy cheesy on a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 12, 2013)

I decided to give Dota 2 a bit of a break to play Far Cry 3, on the hardest difficulty of course.

I got a bit into it before, but different computer so I might as well start a new game cause I can't get my old one.

Downloading as I type......


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2013)

I wish GTAO wouldn't endlessly load when returning from playing sports or using the range.


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 13, 2013)

Farcry 3.

EDIT: Nope, just beat it. Nevermind. On to Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm getting raped in the F-Zero X Joker cup. Evil ass version of Rainbow Road as the first fucking race.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2013)

Newer Super mario bros


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got done playing *Mario Kart: Double Dash!! *with some friends and family.

I kicked their asses :V


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 14, 2013)

Sat down tonight and finished *Bioshock Infinite *my god was that an amazing game


----------



## Tao (Oct 15, 2013)

Just took a break from getting achievements in Bioshock 2 and now I'm playing Divinity II. Oh my god this game is awesome.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 15, 2013)

civ 5 in a multiplayer game with a friend


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 15, 2013)

Skyrim, Smite, and Starcraft 2


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Dammit, wrong thread.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 17, 2013)

Grand theft auto V. I didn't like it


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 17, 2013)

I recently got Dead Rising 2 and Civ V. Meh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Dragon Crown. 
I now have a MASSIVE crush on the Amazon. Holy shit. She's so fierce and strong. I'd be her weak little errand boy and person ottoman. ;w;


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 17, 2013)

*Tactics Ogre: Let us cling together.  *It's not as hard as I remember.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Currently doing tank squad-battles with Coffeecup in Men of War: Assault Squad.

Last game involved a faceoff between two heavy tanks trying to penetrate each other by blasting AP shells through a block of apartments that stood between us.

Pretty metal.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2013)

Mowas, Co-oping with Gibby. Just won a mission for ze fatherlande


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Doom II


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

I actually forgot I had Pokemon because Dragon's Crown instantly drew my attention away. So I picked that up again skated and around a bit.

...

Now I'm back to razing it up in Dragon's Crown.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 18, 2013)

*Dungeon Siege III *I'm enjoying it, but its a little annoying.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm getting spooky as of today. 

*Castlevania*. *Amnesia: The Dark Descent*. *System Shock 2*


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2013)

Quake Live, I believe.

tfw you enter a server, kick everyone's ass, get 1st place, and then just leave


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Quake Live, I believe.
> 
> tfw you enter a server, kick everyone's ass, get 1st place, and then just leave



You should play Tribes Ascend! \:3/


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You should play Tribes Ascend! \:3/



Alright, I'll give a try. Thanks! : )


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 19, 2013)

*Gary's Mod *I really need to have a go at reusing this thing, I used to love it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Daggerfall. This is my favorite Elder Scrolls now. It was Oblivion for a GOOD while...which might make this the best RPG I've ever played.



Heliophobic said:


> Alright, I'll give a try. Thanks!



The community is dwindling as Hi Rez has basically abandoned it to buff their League of Legends rip off, Smite. But when you get in a game, and it won't be too hard, LOADS of fast moving, high flying, explosive fun. My favorite online FPS ever.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Daggerfall. This is my favorite Elder Scrolls now. It was Oblivion for a GOOD while...which might make this the best RPG I've ever played.


It's a great game, if it doesn't break.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> It's a great game, if it doesn't break.



I've hit one bug. I can't seem to strafe in the overworld. It CAN'T be as busted as that worthless shyte Fallout NV.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2013)

S4 League
Pissing players off with my invisible + Counter Sword combo


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 20, 2013)

Back to *Tactics Ogre: Let us cling together* Game's not half bad.


----------



## veeno (Oct 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy 8

Also it looks like I am one of the only ones who likes Final Fantasy on this fourm


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Wait, really? That's surprising as fuck. 



Verin Asper said:


> S4 League
> Pissing players off with my invisible + Counter Sword combo



You. ARE. Scum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You. ARE. Scum.


No one suspects someone using invisible on defense, and even if they did see me they are unable to do much against me as they dont know EXACTLY where I am if I start moving at them. I'm now using Invisible with Breaker


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 22, 2013)

Replaying Telltale's *The Walking Dead *because my old Xbox died and I can't get my save files back. After that I'm going to play the *400 Days* DLC.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Well...I was playing Blacklight R, but the server crashed on me mid game. :c

A wild sad appears.


----------



## Willow (Oct 24, 2013)

I downloaded the new Phoenix Wright this morning and I need to spend time playing that. I've been waiting five years for this game and it is everything I've ever wanted. Which was more or less animated cutscenes :u


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Willow said:


> I downloaded the new Phoenix Wright this morning and I need to spend time playing that. I've been waiting five years for this game and it is everything I've ever wanted. Which was more or less animated cutscenes :u



Awww yeah. I need to get that too.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Just finished up *Walking Dead: 400 Days*. Probably going to continue my playthrough of *Borderlands 2.*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 24, 2013)

Willow said:


> I downloaded the new Phoenix Wright this morning and I need to spend time playing that. I've been waiting five years for this game and it is everything I've ever wanted. Which was more or less animated cutscenes :u



Grr!!!
I need money to get it. ;-;


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 24, 2013)

More time thrown at *Tactics Ogre: Let us cling together* has brought me to believe I really should restart the game and train all classes equally.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought Payday 2.
I feel I am underequipped to take on very high difficulties.. But challenge is fun!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

Doom 64

I was in a sci-fi horror sort of mood.


----------



## Saga (Oct 26, 2013)

Half-life 2. I'm a little slow to get to it but hey. 

Soon, doom 2.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

Doom 2

Is it creepy that I am making my highschool in Doom Builder?


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 26, 2013)

I've probably spent the last 2 hours shouting and cursing whilst playing MW3!


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Doom 2
> 
> Is it creepy that I am making my highschool in Doom Builder?



Not at all, Eric Harris.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

PSO2, but of course my luck is awful so the Tweaker just doesn't work for me so I can't translate the quests...which means I can't continue. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

Trying to play Doom 3 with absolutely no HUD.

It's hard as hell, but it's so immersive. The only help I have is the weapons that show an ammo display on the actual guns.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 27, 2013)

Ghost trick: Phantom detective.

I have Only played through the first couple of chapters (which are free), but I plan on buying more chapters later on.  It is just so enjoyable to play.


----------



## veeno (Oct 27, 2013)

Capcom vs Snk


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 27, 2013)

Team Fortress 2...again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

My import of Radio Allergy came in the mail today. So happy. <3
Also got my hands on Star Soldier Vanishing Earth. Thank goodness Nintendo had Hudson at the time or the N64 would have no classic shooters.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Fallout 2* I'm not really enjoying it...so I may not pick it up again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

Jumping back and forth between Sonic and Shadow Warrior.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 30, 2013)

*XCOM: Enemy Unknown *on Classic Ironman.

It's hard :<


----------



## veeno (Oct 30, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Fallout 2* I'm not really enjoying it...so I may not pick it up again.


Whats not to like?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahh...

What better way to start the morning of my favorite holiday than with a quick round of Doom 64?


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 31, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *XCOM: Enemy Unknown *on Classic Ironman.
> 
> It's hard :<



It's not easy, but I've beaten it a couple of times and it really makes you be careful.
(as I learned from a guide, blow shit up)

I'll start another one in a couple of weeks when Enemy Within cones out.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm finally, FINALLY, playing Deadly Premonition. I'm a couple hours in and I love it already.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 31, 2013)

Think I've got a slight obsession with Skyrim.
My argonian has just slain another dragon (somehow)!


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm currently playing an Anthro game called "Dust: An Elysian Tail" so far so good.
Music sounds fantastic, the gameplay is smooth and i love the storyline so far.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

Influx. Strange game.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 1, 2013)

Pokemon X and my now-obtained AA: Duel Destinies


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought Battlefield 4. I'm still trying to get used to it.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 3, 2013)

I've started playing *Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 01: Sneaking Out After Dark*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm playing bioshock 1, finally got around to playing it, I got to say I wish more video games made you feel good for choosing the good option in the video games.  I rescued all the little sisters and didn't let any of them die and I got the good ending.  I wish more of everything had more of a pay out at the end of the story.  You can argue that the good ending wasn't that good, but unlike a lot of lot of endings to video games and movies it actually has a follow through.  By that I mean a lot of games and movies just go, "okay here's the ending k thx bye" without the player ever feeling as though there was a pay off.

All in all it's a good game with a good good ending.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2013)

Civ 5, one of the few times I get a continent to myself and i'm an early game military civilization.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

Gonna continue this sci-fi prison wad I've been working on in Doom Builder.

HOPE YA LIKE BROWN!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Gonna continue this sci-fi prison wad I've been working on in Doom Builder.
> 
> HOPE YA LIKE BROWN!



I feel like the only person who likes the brown/dirt/grey colour palettes used in games.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Sunk 60 hours into Pokemon Y, I think I need a change soon. That's many hours of my life gone into petting my Sylveon. 

I'm still eyeing up a Wii U to get Pikmin 3, I loved 1 and 2.


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 3, 2013)

Wasting my life away on Sims 3.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I feel like the only person who likes the brown/dirt/grey colour palettes used in games.



You're certainly not alone. That shit can be great when done correctly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Was playing BLR and then it crashed. I was sad.
I got me some electric rounds and explosive shells though. o3o

Finally got the perfect combat rifle permabuild for me. Few more levels and same can be said for my shotgun.


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been bouncing a lot lately between Persona 4 Golden, The Typing of the Dead Overkill and Sonic and All stars Racing transformed


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Finally beat Shadow Warrior. Now THAT was a beautiful ass FPS. Dat ending doe...

The great emerald's power allows me to feel. QnQ


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Finally beat Shadow Warrior. Now THAT was a beautiful ass FPS. Dat ending doe...
> 
> The great emerald's power allows me to feel. QnQ


Classic or remake?

I'm playing the Brutal Hexen beta. HP does not increase above 100 despite leveling up and I assembled a conflicted Quietus which is lost when I swap weapons; I had to NRA the correct one in my inventory. I hope this gets worked on sometime.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Today, I played Minecraft, Trails Evolution, and started the Halo 4 campaign on Heroic.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

*Incredipede* It's a good puzzle? Indie game but it's very, very creepy with it's critters.
(Watch a let's play of it you will understand what i mean by creepy.)

[video=youtube;ALgi9KiRP9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALgi9KiRP9c[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> [video=youtube;ALgi9KiRP9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALgi9KiRP9c[/video]



OH GOD IT'S LIKE THE QWOP OF MY NIGHTMARES.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

DOUK NOUK KEM 3T


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Classic or remake?
> 
> I'm playing the Brutal Hexen beta. HP does not increase above 100 despite leveling up and I assembled a conflicted Quietus which is lost when I swap weapons; I had to NRA the correct one in my inventory. I hope this gets worked on sometime.



The remake. Bomb ass game that almost slipped past me. I can't stress enough how fantastic this game is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

Strife

I... can't believe I've never even played this before. This is a pretty cool game!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Strife
> 
> I... can't believe I've never even played this before. This is a pretty cool game!


[video=youtube;UqhgrIQ6Rrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqhgrIQ6Rrk[/video]

Me, I'm playing Bugman Artsy Orgasms.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 5, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Strife
> 
> I... can't believe I've never even played this before. This is a pretty cool game!



I don't use the grenade launcher cause I always kill myself. Also grabbing the chalice early will doom your game.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 5, 2013)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution-Director's Cut


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Dillon's Rolling Western. Good fun. I could do without the stylus based gimmick bullshit though. That's just uncomfortable. Though being Nintendo, I guess you gotta just get used to it. :/


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 5, 2013)

Playstation All Stars. My Sir Daniel is getting a little rusty, I've been using Radec for a while now.

lowtierforever


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 6, 2013)

chivalry


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Just finished Batman Arkham Origins. That plot..Terrible


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

I've neglected my MAME folder for a few months to play these...these...MODERN games. Pfffft. xC
Fired up some good ol Ketsui. It's like fighters; stop playing for a day and you suck ass. 
I missed my babies.


----------



## veeno (Nov 6, 2013)

Playing a bit of Gta 5.

It is very fun, it might be my favorite gta


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 6, 2013)

Hexen II because I never played it before.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 7, 2013)

*Castle Crashers**!*
It's a 2D, classic arcade, simplistic beat 'em up video game i found on steam for 10$.

So far so good.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Currently the Shadow Warrior remake. I'd say it's a first person sword combat game. With guns. If you're really sadistic you can even manually control the direction of your slashes and yes kitties, it cuts.
I'm having a lot of fun with it but I'm taking a break for a bit, don't wanna chew through too quick now.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 7, 2013)

Dark Souls (Xbox 360)  I must praise the sun.

Test Drive Unlimited 1 (Xbox 360)


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 7, 2013)

Just got Homeworld 2 working.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 7, 2013)

Played *Amnesia *for the first time today. That teeth grinding shit annoys the hell out of me :|


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 8, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Played *Amnesia *for the first time today. That teeth grinding shit annoys the hell out of me :|


That's funny I just beat it this morning. Yeah the grinding is annoying as hell. Moar like "Cracker Crunching Sim 2013."


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Currently the Shadow Warrior remake. I'd say it's a first person sword combat game. With guns. If you're really sadistic you can even manually control the direction of your slashes and yes kitties, it cuts.
> I'm having a lot of fun with it but I'm taking a break for a bit, don't wanna chew through too quick now.



Don't worry... You won't. That is a LONG fucking game.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 8, 2013)

http://candybox2.net


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

Catlevaina HD on the PS3. Holy crap this game's hard. It's like platforming bullet hell sometimes. @_@


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2013)

earlier today
Dead Island Epidemic
now, Star Trek Online


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

Gonna play some PSURG's Shark Attack in a bit.

Good ol' fashioned *FUCKING RAGE FUEL*.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 8, 2013)

Just played through chapter 7 of Ghost trick: Phantom detective.  Capcom is only good when it comes to puzzle/simulation games, and Ghost trick is one reason why.


----------



## veeno (Nov 9, 2013)

Viewtiful Joe on Adult.

Fucking Fire Leo is hard as shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Serious Sam: The Second Encounter

Ah, my old love.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 9, 2013)

Alternating between *Amnesia *and *Serious Sam 3 *at the moment.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Alternating between *Amnesia *and *Serious Sam 3 *at the moment.





Heliophobic said:


> Serious Sam: The Second Encounter
> 
> Ah, my old love.



You two make me SO fucking happy.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 10, 2013)

Playing _*DOOM *_on an old emulator it's awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

VVVVVV


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

Shark Attack

Oh my god this shit is fucking _impossible_!


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

Cytus. So happy something like this is released stateside. Not much in terms of difficulty, but it's sure as hell fun.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 11, 2013)

So Kosdu bought me Serious Sam on Steam...


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2013)

I finally beat this fucker in *Waku Waku 7*. So adorable. So difficult. Man, I love that game.


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Killing Floor. Lot of fun playing with friends, makes it easier and more fun against the big baddies.

But fuck sirens in that game, seriously.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 14, 2013)

I was playing _Serious Sam: The Second Encounter_ like... all day yesterday. Shit was great. I honestly don't remember ever getting to the Persia campaign before.


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

HARVEST MOON

I'm tilling the hell out of this land. it's getting pretty violent.


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

Knights of Pen and Paper +1


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 16, 2013)

Last game I played was most likely *Call of Duty: Black ops 2* because I've been working way to much to have the free time to actually play something of my choosing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Wolfenstein 3D

*MEIN LEBEN*
*MEIN LEBEN*
*MEIN LEBEN*
*MEIN LEBEN*
*AAIEEEEEEEEE*
*MEIN LEBEN*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 16, 2013)

Near the end of Sonic Lost World for Wii U.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Team hat sim 2


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2013)

Doom 64

I'm hoping to god Doom 4 will take the same route that Doom 64 did. Just imagine an action horror game like that on the Id Tech 5 engine!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

PSO2
PSO2 Tweaker makes life VASTLY easier. 

Level 26 and still enjoying myself. This is how you do things well in an MMO. You add variety and excellent combat to the game so that you don't have to resort to tedious padding and absurd grinding (La Tale, Ragnarok, etc). 
Getting rare drops like mad. That usually happens once every 30 years in other MMO's. :u


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

Titan Quest.
And for some reason I'm playing a dual-wielding Warfare class again.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

I started playing Tera a few days ago. Aside from the rampant PKing it's a pretty good (and free) alternative to WoW

It also has some really awesome character customization unlike WoW which just has presets.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

You should see PSO2's customization (if you haven't). It's amazing. @w@
Level of an Elder Scrolls game, except you won't have a guaranteed ugly character at the end.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You should see PSO2's customization (if you haven't). It's amazing. @w@
> Level of an Elder Scrolls game, except you won't have a guaranteed ugly character at the end.


I've seen clips of it but I've never played it unfortunately. 

The only way you can guarantee not having an ugly character in Elder Scrolls though is if you choose an animal race :u


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Those are ugly too! D:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

Grinding bullshit in League of Legends because Riot can suck my dick for making me grind levels and funny money.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Those are ugly too! D:


I thought my Khajits were pretty cool looking :c


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Those are ugly too! D:



True, but at least they're not meant to be pretty :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2013)

Quake II


----------



## Ahro (Nov 18, 2013)

Rune Factory 4. :3 Just adore Dylas! Precious baby that he is! <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Hydorah.
Damn, I must be the worst shmup player in existence


----------



## Shouden (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I just finished Uncharted 3 (meh. 2 was much better. 3/5.) and am downloading the Mass Effect Trilogy. Also, GTAIV's Beach Bum Pack comes out tomorrow, so I'll be playing that...and Ico and Dragon's Dogma until December 6th when GT6 is released.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hydorah.
> Damn, I must be the worst shmup player in existence



You aren't. 
Kid at my school got a game over in Otomedius Gorgeous at level 3. My 9 year old cousin played it at my place when I borrowed it and she beat it in on sitting using one life. 
The game was set on Expert...

Hydorah is just hard as hell, but you will prevail. O^O


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Civ 5 about to get a science victory with korea, they're so good <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Why the fuck am I playing SegaSonic Cosmo Fighter Galaxy Patrol. This game is BAD.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 18, 2013)

battlefield 4 on ps4


----------



## MintyMinty (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm rolling in the sweet sweetness of Skullgirls on my pc. I've ticked my fair share of people off with Cerabella ; v ;


----------



## Percy (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why the fuck am I playing SegaSonic Cosmo Fighter Galaxy Patrol. This game is BAD.


You tell us. o-o


----------



## veeno (Nov 19, 2013)

Final Fantasy 9.

Such a good game


----------



## Fernin (Nov 19, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online Beta. @@


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 19, 2013)

Skullgirls, it feels good to play after not playing for so long, also a undizzy bar so you know when to end your combos is really awesome.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Skullgirls, it feels good to play after not playing for so long, also a undizzy bar so you know when to end your combos is really awesome.


I just started playing! It's really good. Clearly borrows from MVC2 a lot, but borrows from its fighting ancestors a lot too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I just started playing! It's really good. Clearly borrows from MVC2 a lot, but borrows from its fighting ancestors a lot too.


Yea it does, do you have it on steam cause if so we can play it.
also make sure to get squiggly before she's no longer free.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

veeno said:


> Final Fantasy 9.
> 
> Such a good game



The ONE PSX era FF I haven't played yet. >.>


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

*- Dealy Premonition
- Skullgirls*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Muchi Muchi Pork. 

My fuck...this game is easy. I was hoping it'd be a bit tougher than this.


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 20, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 4 - PC

It may have crashed twice, but other than that it ran smoother than AC3, which would start slugging out when there were too many trees around.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 20, 2013)

Killing Floor (PC)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 20, 2013)

Played a few FFA matches on Quake Live last night.

Lawdy. I've never played on Terminus before, along with like hundreds of other maps. Shit looks cool!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Deadly Premonition and I just started playing Skullgirls online.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2013)

Battlefield 4
Buggy as all hell, but still great.


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

Bloody Roar 2 on my PS2.

Fuck Busuzima with a rust covered spear!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Magick said:


> Bloody Roar 2 on my PS2.


Whatafurry.

Been playing loads of Super Puzzle Fighter 2 Turbo with my roommate. My skillz are obscene, but he's getting better.


----------



## Milo (Nov 21, 2013)

Rune factory 4

...am I really getting hit on by a dragon? really?


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2013)

Playing Fallout: New Vegas a lot since I've somehow gotten really really bored with TERA. And I will never be able bring myself to return to RuneScape.


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Jumped back into Armed Police Batrider.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 21, 2013)

Roller Coaster Tycoon. Fuck those 'build 10 coasters that are x long' stages, both of them.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 21, 2013)

Trying to play Oblivion with a mod that replaces skill leveling with xp leveling, but Wrye Bash is a fickle bitch so I'll have to reinstall and use OBMM.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Jumped back into Armed Police Batrider.


I wish we could ASS KICK TOGETHER.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Hearthstone *closed? Beta. I got my code tonight and got the starting mage up to level 10.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Trying to play Oblivion with a mod that replaces skill leveling with xp leveling, but Wrye Bash is a fickle bitch so I'll have to reinstall and use OBMM.



Heh, I'm currently in the process of modding Oblivion as well and that's one of the mods I'm using. I'm totally new to it though, so I can't get half of them to work.

I used OBMM for that particular one and didn't have any trouble installing it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Wolfennazislaughtersimulator 3D


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Heh, I'm currently in the process of modding Oblivion as well and that's one of the mods I'm using. I'm totally new to it though, so I can't get half of them to work.
> 
> I used OBMM for that particular one and didn't have any trouble installing it.


It works now.
The big mods I have are Deadly Reflex 6, Curse of Hircine Resurrected + Symphony of night, and Oblivion XP. Other mods involve graphics, UI, and performance tweaks.


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2013)

Half-life 2.
Im a little late to the party, but I only just got a PC capable of running it in a month ago.


----------



## Drakkar23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Binary Domain, it's on ps+


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

Zelda. @w@


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 23, 2013)

I am currently playing Creeper world 3


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

dukeydk said:


> I am currently playing Creeper world 3



Sounds like a Newgrounds porn game.


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Sounds like a Newgrounds porn game.



It does, now that I think about it.


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2013)

Actually starting to get through Dual Destinies


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

This rolling armadillo game doesn't really like left handed people


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

You should have been born right handed then. That's your own damn fault. :u


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Find Mii, on the 3Ds Streetpass. It's fun, there are no losers and I like it. Plus, you can listen to old-school Philly while shaking your DS like it owes you money,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3nPLfG9gZY


----------



## harukanatabi (Nov 24, 2013)

prototype 2


----------



## Auren (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm playing Borderlands 2 again as a siren. I was a sniper dude last time.


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2013)

Some old Bushido Blade 2


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Borderlands 2


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

War Thunder. Playing Japanese planes for a change.
Dakkdakkdakkadakka.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 25, 2013)

Raymans Legends, and Rayman Origins.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 25, 2013)

skullgirls, benignbiotic we need to plan to play sometime D:


----------



## Milo (Nov 25, 2013)

Machinarium


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 25, 2013)

Splinter cell blacklist


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm liking Dillon's Rolling Western a lot. Gameplay's really fun, very frantic and action packed. The art direction's great, too. 
One problem that I have with it though is that... it's not really a good game for a handheld. I find myself only able to save in half hour intervals, and that keeps me from picking it up as often as I could.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 25, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> skullgirls, benignbiotic we need to plan to play sometime D:


I'm getting better. I'd say I've reached "Not-a-completely-shitty-newbie" Tier.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 26, 2013)

Split between Capcom vs SNK 2 (STILL need shin akuma asdf) and Castlevaina: Circle of the Moon (fuck magician mode), with slow progress between the two.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Castlevaina: Circle of the Moon


Wow, I'm sorry.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 26, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Castlevaina: Circle of the Moon (fuck magician mode)


Spam Thunderbird.


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Fuuin no Tsurugi

I can't find an english patch, so really I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Milo said:


> Fire Emblem: Fuuin no Tsurugi
> 
> I can't find an english patch, so really I have no idea what is going on.


You're not missing much since it's a shitty game.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 27, 2013)

A little bit of *Borderlands 2* just to put in the shift codes.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 27, 2013)

Started on Mass Effect recently.
Slightly more dialogue and backstory than I expected, which is pleasant in some ways.
Other times I'm just impatient for something exciting to happen.


----------



## Hooky (Nov 27, 2013)

TF2, Pokemon X, Terraria, Minecraft and Morrowind. All at once.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

Not at this EXACT moment, but Metroid Zero Mission for Game Boy Advance. Game sure is challenging. Really fun though, and a tad bit creepy. Never really played a Metroid game before Metroid Prime, and I never beat that one. Enjoying them both though. But uh....What's this evil brain done to make it an enemy to me?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 27, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Not at this EXACT moment, but Metroid Zero Mission for Game Boy Advance. Game sure is challenging. Really fun though, and a tad bit creepy. Never really played a Metroid game before Metroid Prime, and I never beat that one. Enjoying them both though. But uh....What's this evil brain done to make it an enemy to me?


Become a bio-mechanical supercomputer raising very deadly space jellyfish to be used as a bio-weapon.


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2013)

*reserved for when watch dogs comes out*


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Become a bio-mechanical supercomputer raising very deadly space jellyfish to be used as a bio-weapon.


Oh. Well that sounds like a good enough reason to kill an evil brain.


Ruethel said:


> Enjoying some Fall out New Vegas


I've played 3 plenty but only a little of New Vegas. Love that game. Where are ya in it?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 27, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> I'm currently exploring the Big MT facility, I've played a lot of the main story, but never explored any of the DLC sidequests, so I'm doing a new run-through along with those.  Level 20 and having fun being a good guy who isn't afraid to get dirty, haha.


 I end up being the magnificent bastard in those games. While I am always very good (by karma standards), I tend to fuck up on certain quest choices; but I am able to bullshit my way out of disaster and get a somewhat happy ending.  

This happened in The Pitt from 3 and Old World Blues in NV.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Working on a new project in MineCraft, playing Call of Duty:Ghosts, re-doing Halo 4 campaign on heroic mode, and finishing up the Catherine campaign story mode.


----------



## Magick (Nov 28, 2013)

Binding Of Isaac


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2013)

Warframe! 

[video=youtube;FuyjcLRTTXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyjcLRTTXA[/video]

This is from the new content update (Update 11)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Minecraft


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2013)

Payday 2.
They added the SG 553 in it. I am in love with it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 29, 2013)

La Tale really good MMO i haven't been playing for a while


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Doom II

Working on that gritty prison map.


----------



## Willow (Nov 30, 2013)

Psychonauts. Along with some other games I had sitting on my Steam wishlist.

I bought several of them since they were on sale because I lack self control.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

Cs:GO after a long while.
11,1,1. I think I still have it :U


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Doom II - ma_val.wad

http://www.doomworld.com/idgames/index.php?id=16255

Shit looks incredible.


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2013)

Binding of Isaac


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2013)

Civ 5, i am having the most terrible starting locations.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Quake Live


----------



## Leo McDowd (Dec 1, 2013)

Battlefield 4 and COD: Ghosts for the PS4


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.

Such a fantastic game. 10/10, thumbs up, approved.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth Bastard Deluxe - stealth platforming frustrating as balls amazing
Ittle Dew - everything about this is the best and you should get it


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to deck out my Medic on tf2 with ww2 apparel, or at least something neat.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 2, 2013)

Back to GW2 after being gone for almost 8 months.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 2, 2013)

Assassins creed 4: black flag
id give it aproximently a 9.9/10 from my current 5 hours.
im sad that my system can barely run it in high res. ultra and smooth ultra (higher setting than ultra) is imposible for me and many other poeple.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2013)

Been trying State of Decay.

It's fun, but sooo console-y.

Project Zomboid is the better game, I feel. Or it most definitely will be once it has NPCs added in already.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 3, 2013)

This is few hours late, but tf2 with Toshabi.
Ubering a spy has never been the best idea, but somehow it worked here


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally making some progress on the new Zelda now that I have the Sand Rod.  Desert Temple was pretty fun, and it uses the good ol' formula of getting a new item halfway through the dungeon.  The boss impressed, and actually almost took me out (of 11 hearts and one bottled fairy, I had only 3 hearts left by the time I struck the final blow).


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 3, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Payday 2.
> They added the SG 553 in it. I am in love with it.



Payday 2 is a great game. Feel free to add me on steam if you need a good ghost/med.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a question, which Spider-Man game is better, Edge of Time, or Amazing Spider-Man?

I loved Shattered Dimensions, but I've heard that Edge of Time was not good because of how fast it was released (or sumthin?).

As for Amazing Spider-Man, I'm usually very wary of playing movie games, but I've read very great reviews about it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally fixed my SSBB to finally be SSBBroject M...gawd this version is fun


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently started playing TF2...  At around 5-10 frames per second, with all of the video settings at their lowest, in offline practice.  I really have to save up for PC parts, because from what I have heard 5-10 frames per second on TF2 in general is a bad sign.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 3, 2013)

*The Binding of Isaac. *Oh God, why am I so bad at this game?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

I was playing PSO2, but I got trolled. Hard. 

Also server maintenance.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was playing PSO2, but I got trolled. Hard.
> 
> Also server maintenance.


And thus why I opted to actually stay on ship 4 instead of move to ship 2, I'll stay with the jap players being angry they got saved by an englishmang


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

It was my fault I got trolled. There were obvious signs and I was on Ship 2, Block 20 AKA PSO2Chan. Place is a troll's haven.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It was my fault I got trolled. There were obvious signs and I was on Ship 2, Block 20 AKA PSO2Chan. Place is a troll's haven.


specially since its ship's 2 fault for why they got all harsh on the rules towards non jap players


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> specially since its ship's 2 fault for why they got all harsh on the rules towards non jap players



Oh really? They need to enforce them better. Block 20 is where all the English people are mostly. But a SHIT ton of AFKer's clog it making it difficult to get in and meet up with party's. It's filled with trolls and 4Chan fags. I was told that there's a reddit with a scorching hatred for it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 4, 2013)

Hydorah. I can't even beat the first stage


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Using your super?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 4, 2013)

No. I guess I should, but I keep saving all the good stuff.
I never use rockets or grenades in fps because I might need it later


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, I can't remember if you start with the missile or Turriwall, but use them in a pinch. If you don't get the wall at the start, it might be level 2. Your best friend for clearing out small stuff all around you.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Costume Quest* and *Cities XL Platinum*


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 4, 2013)

Costume Quest ... is it that Halloween RPG I've been hearing about?  I have a PS3 now, I should give it a try.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh really? They need to enforce them better. Block 20 is where all the English people are mostly. But a SHIT ton of AFKer's clog it making it difficult to get in and meet up with party's. It's filled with trolls and 4Chan fags. I was told that there's a reddit with a scorching hatred for it.


cause the Reddit group decided to move to a different block, 20 was originally theirs before 4chan took it


----------



## Antronach (Dec 5, 2013)

Still at Castlevania Circle of the Moon. Shooter mode is balls. :<


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hydorah. I can't even beat the first stage


Can't wait to play that. 

Right now lots of *Skullgirls* and *Deadly Premonition*.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

_Starbound_, or _Terraria in Space_ if you prefer. Though five minutes into it taught me the games only look similar, there is much more emphasis on survival and combat in this game. So far I'm loving the enemies, some of them look like they came straight out of Earthbound. Lot of good humour too; after you complete the hunting tutorial it tells you to get planting crops if you're vegetarian. And there is a burd species! I am a red alien avian thingy named Daneburd and this game will destroy my time forever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2013)

Fifa street. Last man standing. I have never played fifas before, and I won a few times against my friends, though they were drunk so..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

Super Robot Wars Z

10 more stages and i'm done


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Dec 5, 2013)

Metroid Prime 3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Muchi Muchi Pork again. 
I dunno why. It's...kinda easy. :/


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 5, 2013)

Right now I am playing Tom clancy Rainbow six vegas 2, very fun game.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 5, 2013)

*Torchlight 2* went up a couple of levels, killed a boss, didn't feel like it put up any sort of a fight.



Stratadrake said:


> Costume Quest ... is it that Halloween RPG I've been hearing about?  I have a PS3 now, I should give it a try.



Yes, and I looked it up, it should only take about 6-9 hours to beat without too many extras.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm playing a whole lot of Super Mario 3D World for the WiiU and am loving the cat suits! The game is a little on the easy side but it's beautiful to look at and I do feel a sense of accomplishment when collecting some of the stamps and stars.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 7, 2013)

*Awesomenaughts *and *Borderlands II*


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Dec 7, 2013)

*The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.* Beaten 3/7 dungeons in "The Dark World". Still diggin it.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 8, 2013)

Just finished *Serious Sam: The Second Encounter *co-op. I had no idea what was going on the entire time.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 8, 2013)

Borderlands 2.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

shin megami tensei IV


----------



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

Path of Exile been addicted to this for a while


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 9, 2013)

Madness: Project Nexus


----------



## Zevan (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm playing Skyrim at the moment but I feel like I should replay Gears of War 2 with a friend of mine.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2013)

Planetside 2.
Oh god I've missed this game. All the changes have been good since the last time.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 9, 2013)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance...
For some reason or another


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

Friend let me borrow Fire Emblem. Not digging it. Trying to, but I think I'll give it back tomorrow. I like Advance Wars a lot more.



Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.* Beaten 3/7 dungeons in "The Dark World". Still diggin it.



Finally, more than 2 people here with the damn game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 10, 2013)

Borderlands 2, I decided to stop bullshitting around and finish UVHM. I'm also playing Zelda: Spirit Tracks during work breaks cause I never finished it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 10, 2013)

RO2.

Just finished two campaigns on the winning side, both Japanese and 'Murican.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 10, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Borderlands 2, I decided to stop bullshitting around and finish UVHM. I'm also playing Zelda: Spirit Tracks during work breaks cause I never finished it.



I dropped another 4-5 hours into that game last night, and am doing my best to actually get stuff done around the house, instead of loading it back up and sniping lots of things. I know my bad ass rank is over 1k and I'm only level 17... I was level 12 like 2 days ago...


----------



## Zevan (Dec 10, 2013)

I beat Dust: An Elysian Tail last night. I cried a little. ;.;


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

wario land 3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 10, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I dropped another 4-5 hours into that game last night, and am doing my best to actually get stuff done around the house, instead of loading it back up and sniping lots of things. I know my bad ass rank is over 1k and I'm only level 17... I was level 12 like 2 days ago...


I still need to get Ultimate Upgrade 2 and Mister Torgue's Campaign of Carnage. I really don't care for the Sir Hammerlock dlc cause it reminds me of Act III in Diablo II, which is boring.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 10, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I still need to get Ultimate Upgrade 2 and Mister Torgue's Campaign of Carnage. I really don't care for the Sir Hammerlock dlc cause it reminds me of Act III in Diablo II, which is boring.


I'm not touching a single non-character related dlc till I've beaten the main storyline once.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 10, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I'm not touching a single non-character related dlc till I've beaten the main storyline once.


It's always smart to beat Normal Mode before doing DLCs.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 10, 2013)

Skullgirls played a bit with benign and jiji


----------



## Shetana (Dec 10, 2013)

Dragon's Crown, but I've really been in the mood to play Twisted Metal lately.


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

I was playing some Cookin' Mama last night...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 11, 2013)

Project M, being completely miserable about how unresponsive the game is (half the time it is fighting the controller trying to get the thing you want to happen).
But i also had fun with mewtwo in it since he's just a better version of peach with his faster much more versatile float.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2013)

New Mario 2,
since I finally got it in the mail, yesterday.

Say what you will about them reusing powerups and other shit to death,
but I'm loving the hell out of the inclusion of the fully functional raccoon tail with P bar.
Favorite Mario powerup evarz.


----------



## Fezdani (Dec 11, 2013)

I actually just finished Final fantasy 13, all I had to do was tape down the X button while on turbo and it finished the game.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 11, 2013)

Played a game of *Civilization V *against some friends. I won :>


----------



## Aurocard (Dec 11, 2013)

You Don't Know Jack: The Ride. Still working my way down to the bottom. Eau Mai.


----------



## Zevan (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried playing Skyrim some more but I guess my burn of attention was my downfall. Do one quest and as a result you get around 3-7 extra quests. It feels like I'm going in the opposite direction. Now I'm currently playing Gears of War 2 again with a friend. I wish my friends would come around and beat the Halo series like they said they would.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Rogue Legacy. Beat the second boss.


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Dec 11, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts!!!!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Played a game of *Civilization V *against some friends. I won :>


Ah nice do you have the G&K and brave new world expansions?


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Ah nice do you have the G&K and brave new world expansions?



I bought the Gold edition a while back, so I've got Gods & Kings but not Brave New World.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I bought the Gold edition a while back, so I've got Gods & Kings but not Brave New World.


Ah if you get it we should play sometime.
i really like the trade system they added to brave new world and the way cultural victories are achieved.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2013)

Someone gave me a lv50 Norfleet long ago in Borderlands 2. I never knew how useful it was so it was in my bank for a long time. After some knowledge, I pulled it out and used it. Turns out the Assassin's skills make it very OP.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually pulled up an old school Rts, that's now free: *Warzone 2100* I was showing a friend the simple and enjoyable mechanics, before my windows decided it was time to reboot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Someone gave me a lv50 Norfleet long ago in Borderlands 2. I never knew how useful it was so it was in my bank for a long time. After some knowledge, I pulled it out and used it. Turns out the Assassin's skills make it very OP.



Good!
Now get an overlevel 8 Norfleet and you're good to go! \:3/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

Warframe. Slice and Dice and die.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Good!
> Now get an overlevel 8 Norfleet and you're good to go! \:3/


Need to buy Ultimate 2 first. Mister Torgue would also be nice.


----------



## Milo (Dec 12, 2013)

Atelier something. .. my god there's so many Boobs in this game


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> Atelier something. .. my god there's so many Boobs in this game


and barrels.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

Warframe. Noobimus Maximus reporting in


----------



## Kayla (Dec 13, 2013)

Playing Monster Hunter 4.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 13, 2013)

Going through my backlog. The gba f-zero titles are neat for the most part. Tried to play kirby, but the rom I have has an unskippable demo on it D:

Also tried playing some sonic adventure 2 with some AR. My god my chao look like they fell into a black hole. X_X


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2013)

Beat the new Zelda game last night.  I could sense a plot twist coming as I approached the final boss room, but to their benefit, I couldn't figure out what it was in advance.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

That game was fucking nice.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 15, 2013)

Dragons Crown, Boarderlands 2, Fatal Frame 3


----------



## Rinz (Dec 15, 2013)

playing through Fallout 1 for the first time, since GOG was doing that giveaway thing. I'm surprisingly hooked o.o


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

Currently doing my Link Between Worlds 3 heart hard mode run. This is going to be difficult. I'm not looking forward to Dharkstare. Grinexx killed me 4 times. Basically until when you get red mail in the last dungeon, everything in Lorule one shots you. LITERALLY everything. Your dungeon runs have to be flawless. Adopt a Contra mindset and treat it like an arcade game. Fairies are your credits. Master Sword L2 is your Spreader.

Do not waste rupees on potions. If you get hit anyway, you're dead. So you're either at full health or none. Unless you fall into a pit or something, but it's a waste of rupees that can be saved to buy items when you only ever need to break a pot or two.



skerfrigma said:


> Dragons Crown, Boarderlands 2, Fatal Frame 3



Great games!


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

Persona 3: FES

Has its obvious perks over P3P but it doesn't come without its flaws. Still great though.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 15, 2013)

Beat *The Ship*, started a 4-player co-op game of *Borderlands 2*, failing repeatedly at *FTL*.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2013)

Trying to get back and finish up somy Skylanders Giants before moving on to Swap Force, but it has this really random issue of not starting up properly (playing the Wii version on a Wii U) and I haven't found a single topic that addresses the specific issue I'm having (because once the game _does_ start up, it runs absolutely fine).

In the meantime, though, looks like I seriously need to give the console a system update (3.0.x to 4.0.2) .  Hoping this alleviates the issue because the July (3.1) update specifically used the words "software _compatibility_" in its details.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Beat *The Ship*, started a 4-player co-op game of *Borderlands 2*, failing repeatedly at *FTL*.



FTL is a great game.  So many ways to destroy your enemies, so many ways to get killed first.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 16, 2013)

Discovered that they released Recca on the 3DS. That game plays smoother than most Dreamcast shmups on an nes and holy shit it's a blast.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

You could barely see the bullets. I'm stunned the game was acknowledged though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2013)

Skies of Arcadia

I don't see the big hype about this game, but okay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

People like to cling to every JRPG as if they're marvels of the world (lol). I don't see it either.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

Warframe. I finally got a gun that doesn't suck as much ass and I can actually enjoy this now.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 16, 2013)

Update: I finally won a game of *FTL*â€‹! Woohoo!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Update: I finally won a game of *FTL*â€‹! Woohoo!



Enjoy your dick ship!


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 16, 2013)

*Borderlands 2  *for all the sniping.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Update: I finally won a game of *FTL*â€‹! Woohoo!



FTL is/was fun (I'm not sure how I feel about the dice-roll nature of the game) but I got to the boss multiple times but never won the fight. Got SOOO close once though.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People like to cling to every JRPG as if they're marvels of the world (lol). I don't see it either.



It's more or less the first one you played is the best one of all time. Then you play other ones and realize that they's mostly the same, story and gameplay wise.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2013)

Antronach said:


> It's more or less the first one you played is the best one of all time. Then you play other ones and realize that they's mostly the same, story and gameplay wise.


Only the really shitty ones like Golden Sun, FF, Mother .etc


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

Skryim, trying to evenly level all skills to legendary until I gain all the points I need to fill out all the perk trees. I'm obsessively cataloging every item I pick up, also. This is why I could never enjoy terraria.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 16, 2013)

Reached Lv59 in Borderlands 2. An OP8 friend of mine insisted on rushing me from wildlife preservation to the Boneyard. It was kinda annoying since I can't so much as slag a Lv72 surveyor. I also downloaded Ultimate 2 and Torgue.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> FTL is/was fun (I'm not sure how I feel about the dice-roll nature of the game) but I got to the boss multiple times but never won the fight. Got SOOO close once though.





Spoiler



Level 1 cloak and a crew transporter do a lot for that fight


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Level 1 cloak and a crew transporter do a lot for that fight



you sir are a wonderful man


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Reached Lv59 in Borderlands 2. An OP8 friend of mine insisted on rushing me from wildlife preservation to the Boneyard. It was kinda annoying since I can't so much as slag a Lv72 surveyor. I also downloaded Ultimate 2 and Torgue.



You get the Grog Nozzle yet?


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 17, 2013)

*Borderlands 2 *I didn't go to bed till nearly 6am.
*Minecraft *cause it's bonding time with my lady!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

*Breath of Fire II* (Translation is soooo bad but I want to give it a shot for the furs if nothing else) and *Skullgirls*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Breath of Fire II* (Translation is soooo bad but I want to give it a shot for the furs if nothing else)


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 17, 2013)

For the first time in ages, I've been getting back into Borderlands 2. I still have to complete the Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep DLC.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 17, 2013)

heartstone or as i call it hard stoned


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You get the Grog Nozzle yet?


 No, but I would like to find a Chain Lightning to go with it. 
I also noticed there's several people here exploring Pandora. If any of them are using an XB360 console, I might play with them.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 17, 2013)

I've just finished Mario and Luigi: Dream Team, excellent game, second favourite in the series now! 
So now I'm currently playing... Animal Crossing: New Leaf on the 3DS I guess! Not really playing any other games until Christmas rolls around!


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 17, 2013)

The Guided Fate Paradox PS3 finished the main story a few days ago now doing post game content attempting to do the survival dungeon.


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

Street fighter III online edition


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

Sonic 2 for Genesis (via Sonic Classic Collection for Nintendo DS). Can't get that damn 2nd Chaos Emerald.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Jumped back into Ikaruga. @w@
Game is like orchestrated ballet.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 18, 2013)

Dead Space 2. I've picked that game up again after ages of not playing it after a friend of mine did the same.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sonic 2 for Genesis (via Sonic Classic Collection for Nintendo DS). Can't get that damn 2nd Chaos Emerald.



I remember getting all seven and Super Sonic on the actual Genesis.  Good times.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out this mini game on gaia online, I can get to level 8 no problem then I get stuck.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 18, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


Damn, it's *really* bad. Like 'inhibits gameplay' bad. I never know what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Damn, it's *really* bad. Like 'inhibits gameplay' bad. I never know what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Athaina (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm at work, so nothing. But I will be continuing Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag when I get home!


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 18, 2013)

Mario Kart 7. I forgot how brilliantly entertaining my older 3ds games are.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 19, 2013)

Beat *The Walking Dead (Season 2, Episode 1). *â€‹I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 19, 2013)

Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2013)

Hill Climb Racing. Fun little game for free in android play store.


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 19, 2013)

Resident Evil 4  on professional difficulty

Its painful


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 19, 2013)

Broderlands with my gf. we started a fresh game and we stopped at level 6


----------



## Milo (Dec 19, 2013)

Disgaea


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing ATM.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Got my controller and went to use it on Skullgirls. Went to training mode. And I realized something. 
Fuck fighters! \:3/

Skullgirls is a great game and I'm glad I got it. WAY better than the AAA shit haphazardly thrown out, but I just realized how tedious training in a traditional fighter (outside of Smash Bros) is and I am NOT involving myself with the awful fighting game community to learn anything. Rather play League again. o-o
 I'll stick to playing it casually for now. 

I'm just gonna keep my serious focus on DoDonPachi 5 and F-Zero X/GX.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone else playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf right now that think the Snowman with the roulette bingo eyes is pretty terrifying? ;_;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 20, 2013)

civ 5 with a friend on a team not sure what victory to go for yet.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 20, 2013)

Metroid Prime Trilogy. 1's almost complese, sans a few upgrades. Lost progress on Corruption cause the game ties saves to Miis asdfds, so I'm just gonna move on to Echos afterwards.

I've also decided to play through Pokemon Colleseum again, but I decided to steal some pokemon to shake things up. Gonna see how things'll turn out.

Also omg I beat a staff ghost on F-Zero GX (Trident's, to be specefic, but I had to use gameshark parts :/ ).


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 20, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> civ 5 with a friend on a team not sure what victory to go for yet.



[video=youtube;CeKjN-tdMkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeKjN-tdMkc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

@Antronach.
Would you like some tips on how to smoke staff ghosts by 10 seconds (except on Split Oval because he's using FAT SHARK boost stacking like a mad man)? \:3/


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2013)

Outlast


----------



## Antronach (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> @Antronach.
> Would you like some tips on how to smoke staff ghosts by 10 seconds (except on Split Oval because he's using FAT SHARK boost stacking like a mad man)? \:3/



I have seen videos of the very advanced techniques and I have to say, I unfortunately play other video games too. The only games I've overplayed are Sonic Riders and Lost Kingdoms 2, and that was by accident. :l


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 20, 2013)

Pikmin 3, for the second time through, ever. I still want to beat Louie senseless for the trouble he caused.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 20, 2013)

Fucking SC2, I win a lot of the games but I'm still trapped in gold league... It's pretty much the new diamond.
UHHHHHG


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Heavily modded Fallout 3 now. I admittedly got turned off it when I first bought it because after the main quest i couldn't continue. I didn't like that. And even if I could there was a level cap also bullshit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Heavily modded Fallout 3 now. I admittedly got turned off it when I first bought it because after the main quest i couldn't continue. I didn't like that. And even if I could there was a level cap also bullshit.


When has there been a game without a level cap? :V
I wish I still had my Fallout 3. That was my fave Fallout.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> When has there been a game without a level cap? :V
> I wish I still had my Fallout 3. That was my fave Fallout.


Okay granted it wasn't the level cap it was the fact the level cap it had was 20. I could of been happy with level 100 or even 50, but I felt unsatisfied and I wanted to keep playing. I guess in the end it's a compliment.

I also had preordered the collectors edition. That didn't help.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 21, 2013)

Skyrim.  o3o


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 21, 2013)

Im playing call of duty ghost its freakin awsome XD


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2013)

Played through the first level of that new Skylanders game (Swap Force).  Easily soloed it with the packed in Stealth Elf.  I'd like to bring in some of the old team members again, but I think I'll save that for the unlockable 'Nightmare' difficulty level.  Which means beating the game first, of course....

Newer generation graphics sure are pretty though.  Getting hard to tell what's prerendered and what's real time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Playing the women of skulls again. Think as long as I stick with only Ms Fortune, I can git gud.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2013)

Trying the Just Cause 2 multiplayer mod. It's pretty damn good and every bit as chaotic as you would expect it to be :3


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 22, 2013)

Skyrim and after Christmas Assassins' Creed Black Flag on PS4.


----------



## Saga (Dec 22, 2013)

Far Cry 3 with ziggy's mod. It makes the game so much better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 22, 2013)

I did something fucked up in Borderlands 2.  I killed a Lv80 "OMGWTH" as a Lv61 Assassin by accident. 
Can you guess which skill was to blame? 

PS: I didn't use any shitty black weapons.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2013)

CSGO. 
AWP is way too easy to use


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Playing the women of skulls again. Think as long as I stick with only Ms Fortune, I can git gud.


We should play sometime.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 22, 2013)

Papers, Please.  It's one of those weird "art games", yet manages to be way more fun and engrossing than it ought to be from its simple premise and gameplay.

[video=youtube;_QP5X6fcukM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QP5X6fcukM[/video]

In the Stalinist-analog state of Arstotzka, you have been appointed as an immigration inspector in the October labor lottery.  The Ministry of Admissions assigns you to the newly opened border checkpoint in the divided city of Grestin, split by war with the neighboring state of Kolechia.  As people pass through your booth to Arstotzka, you must inspect their documents for any sign of forgery to root out would-be smugglers, spies, or terrorists.  Gameplay is vaguely Phoenix Wright-like, in that your primary means of determining who is permitted entry and who is denied is by highlighting discrepancies between two elements in their documents and interrogating them about it.

Not everyone should be immediately denied entry, some people make simple mistakes like forgetting to present their entry ticket and will correct them when pressed.  Others have legitimate circumstances behind a discrepancy, and you must take extra steps to verify their identity.  And then there are those innocent people that for whatever reason simply do not have the necessary documentation, requiring you to make a judgment call.  Meanwhile, the rules for entry are changed daily by the M.o.A. and become increasingly complicated, and you must still process enough people in a day to keep your family fed and warm in their Class 8 dwelling.  You become increasingly forced to choose between being ethical or being efficient.

Glory to Arstotzka.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

Bioshock.
Man this game is great. Previously made the mistake of playing it on the hardest difficulty. Now playing it on medium. Fun game. Really creepy atmosphere.


----------



## Percy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Glory to Arstotzka.


Glory.

But yeah, it's a pretty good game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> We should play sometime.



I tried playing online with a friend. I got bodied. Could only get one 1 point each match...AFTER I got whipped. I kinda don't like how your health doesn't reset, but I guess it's the same in Smash when I think about it so I'll deal with it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2013)

Antechamber.
Pretty interesting


----------



## Lobar (Dec 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Antechamber.
> Pretty interesting



Antichamber is excellent.  I wish it had better replay value though.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 23, 2013)

Borderlands 2. Got a few Steam games on sale, but let's face it why bother with anything else when there's TERRARIA.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 23, 2013)

Warframe
Doom & Doom II
Defiance
The Stanley Parable
Shadow Warrior (Remake)


----------



## A_Darker_Prince (Dec 23, 2013)

Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection!


----------



## Phoelion (Dec 23, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and Pokemon X :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 23, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Papers, Please.



I wish I still had the link for the Reichstag mod


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I tried playing online with a friend. I got bodied. Could only get one 1 point each match...AFTER I got whipped. I kinda don't like how your health doesn't reset, but I guess it's the same in Smash when I think about it so I'll deal with it.


If that bothers you a lot you can do teams which is just one round with all your party members. though that requires learning more characters which can be harder. And Ms.fortune is one of the best solo characters.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 24, 2013)

*Borderlands 2* and I lurve it.


----------



## odysee (Dec 24, 2013)

Sitting on the home screen on Xbox one debating weather to get on Netflix or play something


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 24, 2013)

Minecraft (more for the purpose of building an adventure mode dungeon)
Fez
Starbound
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
And who could forget TF2, what with the holiday event going on?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 24, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If that bothers you a lot you can do teams which is just one round with all your party members. though that requires learning more characters which can be harder. And Ms.fortune is one of the best solo characters.



Yeeeeaaah. I'm good honestly. Fighting games are the sole genre that frustrate me immediately without fail (again, omitting Smash bros). Even Skullgirls I have zero patience for so I'm not playing anything beyond Ms. Fortune. If that's not enough, I'll just quit playing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2013)

My brother bought me Surgeon Sim for christmas and Outlast for later.
Pretty soon I shall be sticking the scalpel in some poor bloke's eye socket when the task at hand was to remove the appendix, or something like that. 
I don't think they'd accept me to med school.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 24, 2013)

Got my whole group to start playing Awesomenaut


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2013)

State of Decay:Break Down


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm doing a Let's Play of a Yume Nikki fangame called Debris.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2013)

Brushing up on my F-Zero skills since I can actually upload the replays now.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My brother bought me Surgeon Sim for christmas and Outlast for later.
> Pretty soon I shall be sticking the scalpel in some poor bloke's eye socket when the task at hand was to remove the appendix, or something like that.
> I don't think they'd accept me to med school.



Can you fix my colorblindness Dokdurr Cup? :c


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 25, 2013)

*Borderlands 2* on the pc, doing the thing, where I kill stuff.


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been trying to get through I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream. It's rather intense and apparently favors you doing the wrong thing. Luckily the system is set up so you don't really fail when you fail. You have to start over, but you aren't penalized.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can you fix my colorblindness Dokdurr Cup? :c


I think this is how you do it. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848/screenshot/470923383527271645

I am currently playing Super Hexagon.
I played it online years ago and now it has all of the things it used to have, and more.


----------



## rex1431ify (Dec 26, 2013)

gmod and contagion


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

PSO2. Well just got done anyway. Dunno why people almost *choose* to suck at the new Tower defense E Quest. You see a bunch of enemies on the simple map ganking a base. STOP what you're doing and kill them. You see a MASSIVE creature attacking a base that requires more than one person to take down. STOP what you're doing and kill them. This isn't League or Dota. It's about as straight forward as Super Mario Bros. There is no strategy. :c


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 26, 2013)

I've started playing *Sly 4: Thieves in Time (PS3)*, I just completed the *Museum Heist* mission.


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh I loved that game. I had it for Vita though. The ending is a real cliff hanger so expect a sequel sometime.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2013)

Continuing my solo run of Swap Force.  Stealth Elf is actually pretty fun to play, she's a definite brawler, and her acrobatic flip dodge makes her nearly invincible when you use it.  She also looks freakin' sweet in the cowboy hat (which is a perfect match for the Western-themed Iron Jaw Gulch, too).

I notice that some of the larger boss battles in this game are separate from the stage preceding them, which is nice; you even get bonus stars if you can complete it without dying or _without even taking a hit_.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 26, 2013)

A Link Between Worlds and Pokemon Y for handhelds, GTA 5 and Borderlands 2 for 360.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Playing the women of skulls again. Think as long as I stick with only Ms Fortune, I can git gud.





> We should play sometime.


I want to do battle with you.

I'm also playing _Astro Boy: Omega Factor_. Damn Treasure makes good gaems.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

That game was fucking nice.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 27, 2013)

amckwolf said:


> Oh I loved that game. I had it for Vita though. The ending is a real cliff hanger so expect a sequel sometime.



I certainly hope so , I am really into the Sly Cooper fandom big time atm :3.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 27, 2013)

pokemon showdown, terrorizing 6th gen OU with my pretty awright team~


----------



## Balto Wolfdog (Dec 27, 2013)

GTA 5


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

CSGO.
The skins are my pokÃ©mon. Gotta catch them all.


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

Started playing Contagion. So far it feels a bit like L4D, but it's still in beta so I can't judge too much yet.


----------



## Milo (Dec 27, 2013)

Fire Emblem 

so many sexy people in this game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 27, 2013)

Pine said:


> Started playing Contagion. So far it feels a bit like L4D, but it's still in beta so I can't judge too much yet.



IMO I think it has a lot more potential than L4D as the game feels a lot more survival-y and the player is many times more vulnerable, as opposed to L4D's running/hipshooting rambo-fest.

Shame about how few maps there are, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2013)

Stealth Elf has yet to be defeated in my solo run of Swap Force.  Fully upgraded and her XP level is almost maxed out by now.  Still rockin' the cowboy hat BTW.  And the final level is not the final level; there's at least one more to go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2013)

Milo said:


> Fire Emblem
> 
> so many sexy people in this game.



Only reason to buy anything. Ever.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2013)

moar State of Decay: BreakDown along with PSO2, created a seperate character set on Ship 2 out of boredom


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 27, 2013)

Pokemon X. Gonna get a second 3DS in order to trade Pokemon between X and Y, allowing me to have all the Kalos legendaries and starters.


----------



## Szhival (Dec 28, 2013)

War Thunder, Gnomoria, Shadowrun Returns, World of Tanks, WoW... the list goes on.


----------



## Teal (Dec 28, 2013)

Playing A Link Between Worlds.
Fun stuff.


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> Playing A Link Between Worlds.
> Fun stuff.



Utterly fantastic game

I am starting out on DOTA 2, hugely fun game when you start getting to grips with it.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 28, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Utterly fantastic game
> 
> I am starting out on DOTA 2, hugely fun game when you start getting to grips with it.



I'm probavbly going to be playing lots of Dota 2 today.

Go Sand King!


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts  1.5 HD Remix.

Cerberus is giving me a tough fight. This 3 headed dog man....its tough.
I dread the Tarzan level after this though...Hate that level.

EDIT: I beat Cerberus!
EDIT2: Hercules's voice WHAT THE HECK.
I'm used to his KHII voice. This one sounds...unheroic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Playing A Link Between Worlds.
> Fun stuff.



I.

Fucking.

FIENDED.

On that game.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD ReMIX.



I'm also playing this at the moment, just 100%'d 358/2 Days, now I'm playing KH: FM for the first time (currently at Traverse Town).

As for Re: Chain of Memories, I'll probably just watch gameplays/walkthroughs on YouTube, the card-based combat is annoying.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I'm also playing this at the moment, just 100%'d 358/2 Days, now I'm playing KH: FM for the first time (currently at Traverse Town).
> 
> As for Re: Chain of Memories, I'll probably just watch gameplays/walkthroughs on YouTube, the card-based combat is annoying.


Please try and give RE: Chain of Memories at least a chance before giving up on it. The card based gameplay isn't as bad as you might think. Its very easy to play and still plays a lot like normal KH, only this time running away from fights is harder and your attacks don't always hit (if your card's number is too low). Its actually kind of fun and offers a bit more challenge than other KH games in its own way.

In any case, good luck on KH: FM! I've made it to the Tarzan level myself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 29, 2013)

Milo said:


> Fire Emblem
> 
> so many sexy people in this game.


Shouldn't you be banned?


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 29, 2013)

*Minecraft *trying to locate the stronghold.


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 29, 2013)

CoD: Ghosts, dealing with campers & snipers in these huge maps. Gonna play bioshock 2 later on, I love drilling the enemies away as a Big Daddy


----------



## bigjon (Dec 29, 2013)

Pokemon Y, Skylanders Swapforce (should be swapfarce since they change the whole formula and got rid of the game's creators), Dragon Pals, and dabbling in my fairly extensive DS collection (over 40 games)


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Please try and give RE: Chain of Memories at least a chance before giving up on it. The card based gameplay isn't as bad as you might think. Its very easy to play and still plays a lot like normal KH, only this time running away from fights is harder and your attacks don't always hit (if your card's number is too low). Its actually kind of fun and offers a bit more challenge than other KH games in its own way.
> 
> In any case, good luck on KH: FM! I've made it to the Tarzan level myself.



I've tried playing Re: Chain of Memories before on my PS2 years ago, but gave up after Ursula defeated me 20 times consecutively.

Thanks! I just finally made it to Olympus Coliseum myself, about to face off against Cerberus.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 30, 2013)

The trick is to get behind her and wale on her. When she turns toward you, keep swimming around her. Trust me, this is the only way to beat her. And yes, she is a TOTAL pain.

Oh yeah, I didn't have much a problem with Cerberus


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 30, 2013)

bigjon said:


> The trick is to get behind her and wale on her. When she turns toward you, keep swimming around her. Trust me, this is the only way to beat her. And yes, she is a TOTAL pain.



I was having trouble fighting Ursula in *Re: Chain of Memories*, not *Kingdom Hearts 1*. So that battle strategy isn't helpful xD.

Re: CoM is the card based midquel, between KH1 and KHII.


----------



## Teal (Dec 30, 2013)

Just finished A link between worlds.

It. Was. Awsome. 


....Though rather easy.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 30, 2013)

Craft the World.
It's a less complex 2D Dwarf Fortress with an actual interface.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 30, 2013)

System Shock 2


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> Just finished A link between worlds.
> 
> It. Was. Awsome.
> 
> ...



All kinds of this, final boss took under 10 minutes, and that included tooling about during it 'cos I figured I wouldn't die. 

I am getting the hang of Dota 2, so I'm playing that mainly atm. And back on Pokemon again, which is nice.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 30, 2013)

CSGO, along with some indie titles I've bought


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm more of a FPS furry


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2013)

Nevermind HAHA. I'm dropping everything to play *Alien Soldier*. Fucking Treasure.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 31, 2013)

*Long Live the **Queen*: I managed to kill my princess in 28 weeks. Made it about 12 weeks this time before finding out we'll be going to work soon.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2013)

Civilization 5, just completed the Korea scenario as china, there special crossbowmen is so rediculous being able to attack twice.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 1, 2014)

*Long Live the Queen
Starcraft II
*


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

Pikmin 3 / Wind Waker HD, trying to flicker between them


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 1, 2014)

Fallout 2

Nobody can challenge Waronga, or something like that, as they'd just get punched hard in their eyes or noggin.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2014)

Heartstone, just started so I have nothing good but it's fun :3


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 2, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Heartstone, just started so I have nothing good but it's fun :3



I played this... for about 3 hours... Haven't been back.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm currently playing *Tomb Raider 2013 (PS3)*, I just completed/cleared the *Mountain Base* level.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 2, 2014)

I downloaded and booted up Sleeping Dogs, only to discover that my computer can't cope with it. Even on the lowest settings, I'm only getting a few frames per second.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 2, 2014)

*Minecraft  *just exploring.
*Borderlands II *just started my thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2014)

.-Absurdly modded Skyrim. Doing some audio tweaks to make some mods better at 3d sound.


----------



## Nezthefox (Jan 2, 2014)

digimon world ds


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2014)

Nezthefox said:


> digimon world ds


That was a surprisingly fun game. Flawed, but fun!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 3, 2014)

A lot of Indie games.


Dhux's Scar, Forever's End and The Reconstruction.
I finished OFF just a few days ago.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 4, 2014)

Pokemon X, A Link Between Worlds, TF2, The Stanley Parable and Borderlands 2.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2014)

Serious Sam 3. It's brilliantly refreshing to find a shooter campaign game that's just fun and action with all the crap removed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2014)

Pokemon Y, Metroid 2: The Return of Samus, The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 4, 2014)

- Final Fantasy I & II - Dawn of souls
- Furry makers 5 - The same template :V
- Final Fantasy III
- Final Fantasy IV
- Pokemon Red
- Tetris


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 4, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I played this... for about 3 hours... Haven't been back.


Don't like card games? XP


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 4, 2014)

Just played Dr. Luigi with my dad. He sucks at VS. Mode. XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm trying out Shantae on the 3DS' Virtual Console. The protagonist might be the sexiest thing I've seen in 8 bits.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2014)

Etrian Odyssey 4.

I find myself standing in front of two doors, one that I know is a trap. This was one of the many trap doors I have passed with ease. I had prepared for this, having taking down quick notes of the information I've gathered exploring the dungeon. I had even triggered a trap purposefully to see its effect-- a flurry of arrows that dealt a large amount of damage to my party, but nothing I couldn't heal back. I was ready to get the treasure that lied beyond those doors.
This time, however, both of the inscriptions on the doors matched the notes I had taken. The difference lied in the grammar, rather than any key words. Upon opening the door I thought was correct, I unfortunately was greeted by another rain of arrows. However, that was merely the first part of the trap. A poisonous gas was emitted that drained my party's mana. And to top it off, I was ambushed by a powerful group of monsters. However, even in this situation, I had my ace in the hole-- a skill that guaranteed escape from battle. But when I attempted to use it, I found that it wouldn't work, giving the enemy a free turn to wipe out my party. Game over.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 6, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Don't like card games? XP



Not that, it's one of those things that has no real story line or goals/plot, so I'm less likely to focus on it.


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Jan 6, 2014)

HAH runescape


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 7, 2014)

The Swapper.

I support indie titles. I like indie games. I don't think I have the patience for puzzle games anymore. I do a lot of work and my time is pretty precious. I'd rather the game be done than get incredibly precise and thoughtful when it comes to working out a game. I must be getting old.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally sinking my teeth into the DS version of Final Fantasy IV, we'll see how it goes.

My girlfriend got me into Final Fantasy XIV as well - waiting for the patch to download before starting :1

also got Doki Doki Universe and I love it haha


----------



## Ramblik (Jan 7, 2014)

Mount and Blade: Warband with the cRPG Mod, like the past 3 years
<-<
>->

oh and I just finished Bioshock Infinite, they should make a movie out of this 



> I'm trying out Shantae on the 3DS' Virtual Console. The protagonist might be the sexiest thing I've seen in 8 bits.


I hope you already know http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1236620800/shantae-half-genie-hero


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 7, 2014)

*Tactics Ogre: Let us cling together* still kinda mad that i have some classes that totally suck.
*Borderlands 2*: Game issues suck.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hearthstone, playing my priest deck.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2014)

Etrian Odyssey IV postgame is too hard, so I quit. Yay! It was going well until everything suddenly decided to get a party-wide instant death attack.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2014)

Various games; trying to refine my voice based macro program and see what games seem cool enough to provide innate support.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 9, 2014)

Been getting some Mario Kart in lately.  I've got two stars next to my name and a VR in about the 3500's.

It is good to see people racing normally on Maka Wuhu again.

Had mostly good matches, had some where I made a few clear tactical errors, and one or two where I took enough punishment in short order that I had to throw in the towel and power off.  That doesn't happen very often.

Tonight's favorite moment:  Lap 2 in Maple Treeway, I'm in the lead and there's a Spiny Shell inbound right as I'm about to reach the glide-jump near the end.  The pack is tight, I hit the brakes hard enough to even go into reverse, and -- BOOM!  The ensuing explosion hits virtually _everyone_ in the pack.  In a segment of the track with very little room to dodge.

Oh, and for whatever it's worth I can definitely still snake.  It's at least a good way to prevent somebody from drafting you.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 9, 2014)

Terarria with my love. We put in a good 3 he's last night


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 9, 2014)

Chrono Trigger. It's a fine game and I love it but I think they overdid the hero-character-as-Jesus-Christ imagery.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 10, 2014)

FUnniest Mario Kart moment tonight:  Maka Wuhu course, I picked up a Star early on so I cut through the grass.  I went way too wide though and hit the railing just right of the bridge.  So I quick turn (B+A) to get back to the road, then quick turn to line myself back up, and right as I do so the pack rams into me and I take out like three guys.  _I wasn't even trying._


----------



## malk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been playing GTA Online a lot recently. Anyone else who plays should definitely add me on psn.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2014)

Attempting to beat Hell in Cave Story, I can now not die before facing Ballos.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Borderlands 2* because I got a tablet and got loottheworld and a really nice sniper rifle.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2014)

Elder Scrolls Online beta cause someone gifted me a key.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 13, 2014)

*Minecraft *had to figure out how to make a switch door thingy for the gf.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Attempting to beat Hell in Cave Story, I can now not die before facing Ballos.



I remember facing Ballos a fair few times before actually beating him. I was so pumped when I hit his final form I was actually sweating and shaking. This game exhausted me.

Anyway, while waiting for my DKC Tropical Freeze review code to show up and in preparation for the next episode, I've been trying out Yoshi's Island DS... It is really not good. All the charm and fun of the original has been sucked out and the music is horrendous. Oh and it is flawed beyond compare thanks to the objects delliberately hidden in the gap between the two screens... Gonna finish it to review it, but man does it not start good :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2014)

In MK7 I totally trolled the Lightning Bolt in Maple Treeway.  I was in last place at lap 2 (not by that much, but still) and got the item about halfway through the lap, then deliberately waited for the pack ahead of me to hit the Barrel Cannon before zapping _everyone_ out of the air harder than you can say "it's super effective".  I subsequently took the lead and finished in 1st.  No way they couldn't have seen that one coming.

Another race I absorbed a Spiny Shell by virtue of getting a Star powerup shortly before it (yes, the pack was that tight).

On the flipside, I did have a few races that went badly enough to ragequit.  In one Maple Treeway race, I don't know what knocked me out of the air on Lap 1 after the cannon, but on Lap 2 somebody Lightning Bolts everyone out of the air, me included (and I lose my Spiny Shell because of it). Then on Lap 3 somebody does it AGAIN (me still included).  And I manage to get my aim off on that dash-jump (the one out of the tunnel, before the item checkpoint and glide-jump) and I fall off the track again.  Arrrrg....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I remember facing Ballos a fair few times before actually beating him. I was so pumped when I hit his final form I was actually sweating and shaking. This game exhausted me.


Been a while since I played a game with NES difficulty, but I finally killed Ballos friday. Only real trouble I had with was his second form till I learned how to dodge and counter valiantly.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Been a while since I played a game with NES difficulty, but I finally killed Ballos friday. Only real trouble I had with was his second form till I learned how to dodge and counter valiantly.


His second form isn't much problem to avoid, it's finding opportunities to actually hit that weak point of his (best damage: spam the Blade at point blank) that's the hard part.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> His second form isn't much problem to avoid, it's finding opportunities to actually hit that weak point of his (best damage: spam the Blade at point blank) that's the hard part.


The problem was using the Booster 2.0 under pressure, and I replaced the Blade with the Nemesis for Curly's sake. The Spur worked as intended considering I never knew about the eye corner trick.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 14, 2014)

Wait, isn't the second form where he bounces around like a chump and the angels are invading the air space ? I just used the technique of jumping on top of him and slaughtering the little buggers to refill my health bar nearly indefinitely to the point I was near invincible. His final form was just a pain though...


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 15, 2014)

*Terarria* I've now put in about 9 hrs this week alone.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2014)

hearthstone just did a draft and got 5 wins now do some casual play.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 16, 2014)

Currently in the process of reviewing Dr. Luigi : not too shabby. It's pretty much the same as the Dr Mario that came out on WiiWare a few years ago, with renewed online servers and the L Mode that is quite fresh and fun. Overall, not the best game of the year, but it's quite un fun distraction... That still costs 15$/€, which is quite steep :/


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 16, 2014)

Windwaker. I got it for Christmas and its great so far!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2014)

Tamara of Tammyland said:


> Windwaker. I got it for Christmas and its great so far!



You know the Picto Box?  Hit the X button while setting up a shot and you can totally make it a selfie, complete with goofy facial expressions if you want to.

E.g. here's one of mine: 
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlGmdUdig

Taken right in the middle of a pitched battle, on Hero Mode with only 1/2 heart in HP (translation: one more hit and Game Over).

I also scored this beautiful shot:
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAADRUqFqisp42Q


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2014)

Assassin's Creed IV.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 18, 2014)

Terarria, City Island 2 and RM: Mercenaries


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2014)

A few more moments thatcan only happen in online MK7:

- On SNES Rainbow Road, I'm in the lead by a margin and there's a Spiny Shell flying my way.  I decide to evade the shell by _falling off the track_, at which point it homes in on somebody else and they blow up while I'm being put back on.

- In Pirahna Plant Slide, I'm 2nd and the lead guy has a Spiny Shell homing in on him.  I notice him pulling to a stop as it closes in, so I stop.  Then he backs up (obviously trying to get me in the blast), so I do too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm bouncing between_ Resident Evil: Revelations_ and_ Shin Megami Tensei IV_


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 20, 2014)

Phantasy star Online 2
since now I'm on Ship 2...friend called me crazy for starting over from level 40 for the 3rd time


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 21, 2014)

Played a little time on *The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap*


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You know the Picto Box?  Hit the X button while setting up a shot and you can totally make it a selfie, complete with goofy facial expressions if you want to.
> 
> E.g. here's one of mine:
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlGmdUdig
> ...


It's so cool that you use Miiverse! [noparse][/noparse]

I've actually been playing Wind Waker HD too. Decorating Windfall really sent me back to the first time I played the original Wind Waker... That definitely left the strongest impression on me so far.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been playing on Hero Mode all the way this time.  Your dungeon strategies are certainly different without randomly dropped recovery hearts (you can still find fairies and such) to nourish you ...  I tell you, escaping from Hyrule Castle after grabbing the Master Sword took almost ten tries to do because when you're killed, you continue with only 3 hearts (and I had a total of seven).


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'd imagine with 3 hearts that portion could be really scary. The darknuts can wipe you out in 1 hit.
I saved Grams the moment I could, so that portion wasn't too hard for me. (Hard part was trying to snag all the Knight Crests and Skull Necklaces ) The first dungeon though, yikes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing LoZ: Twilight Princess and Super Mario Sunshine

I'M BEING NOGISTALGIC AND I'M NOT EVEN 17 ;w;


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 21, 2014)

Got Legend of the Mystical Ninja for review... Man is this game fun, but kinda unforgiving ! It also sucks that I can't play it two player anymore...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Hearthstone been playing arena doing a shaman run right now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to A Link Between Worlds. Just freed 2 of the Seven Sages.

This is after clearing World 8 in Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 21, 2014)

Mount and Blade: Warband with Floris Expanded

Fuck, my life!


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 21, 2014)

*Terarria *again, for a bit. I need to expand my gaming horizons.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 22, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Got Legend of the Mystical Ninja for review... Man is this game fun, but kinda unforgiving ! It also sucks that I can't play it two player anymore...


There is a stage where having two players is more of a curse than a blessing.

ESO got me into playing Oblivion again. I swear I'm on that game off and on, never even finished it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The first dungeon though, yikes.


I got killed maybe twice in ther first dungeon.  Not by the boss or any major enemies though ... by BATS.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> There is a stage where having two players is more of a curse than a blessing.



I remember, yeah ... But we were having such fun goofing around that it didn't matter much ^^


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 22, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> There is a stage where having two players is more of a curse than a blessing.
> 
> ESO got me into playing Oblivion again. I swear I'm on that game off and on, never even finished it.



I'm in the same boat when it comes to Oblivion, I played it a few times, getting tons of hours on it, but never actually completed it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2014)

Street Fighter 3 Third Strike.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm starting on the Mass Effect trilogy, Dead Space 3, and just finished Serious Sam 3 . By the way, f you haven't played Serious Sam 3, I highly recommend it! It's so insanely addictive and fun to play!


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 23, 2014)

*Garry's Mod* I haven't really played quite enough of that game, I don't think. Especially on the "stranded" server type.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm currently playing *Ratchet and Clank: Into the Nexus (PS3)* , while waiting for UPS to deliver *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)* to my house .


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2014)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I'm currently playing *Ratchet and Clank: Into the Nexus (PS3)* , while waiting for UPS to deliver *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)* to my house .


Sleeping Dogs is fucking great.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 23, 2014)

veeno said:


> Sleeping Dogs is fucking great.



I'm installing the game data and latest patch for *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)* now, I'm hoping this game will keep me busy for a few weeks at least, if not an entire month.

I do have a backlog of other games to play, but I just can't motivate myself to re-visit them.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 25, 2014)

*Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Edition*


----------



## Antronach (Jan 26, 2014)

Morrowind. As usual, I have barely touched the main questline in my pursuit in other endeavors, such as the mage's guild and the temples (omg I hate the 'vow of silence' quest so much)


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 26, 2014)

I've started playing *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)*, I just completed the *Night Market Chase* mission.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2014)

Zelda Wind Waker HD and Super Mario 3D World.
Just tried them both for now.
Zelda is is absolutely fantastic. It looks amazing.
Mario 3D World seems to be great as well. However... I just got 1.110 1ups (which the game shows as three crowns instead of numbers) in the 2nd level! Something just doesn't seem right about that XD


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't worry, you'll need them for the post-game content ^^

As far as I'm concerned, I'm playing Danganronpa for review, and while I can't say much right now, I can already say it has traumatized me a good deal. Imagine a mix between Persona, Hotel Dusk, Ace Attorney and Game of Thrones (the books, as it stimulates your imagination more and keeps you more involved)... Yeah, I'm dreading to continue... But it's my job T_T


----------



## Karuvatto (Feb 1, 2014)

Final Fantasy 14: A Realm Reborn.

And so I have been for like... 6 months or something now...


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Don't worry, you'll need them for the post-game content ^^



No I won't, I am the Mario champion! 
I just like that I (probably?) don't have to worry about extra lives anymore. Those things are a moronic relict from the arcade days and just not necessary with console games.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> No I won't, I am the Mario champion!



Come back in a few weeks, and if you haven't said at least once "GODS DAMMIT", you'll earn all of my respect :3



CaptainCool said:


> I just like that I (probably?) don't have to worry about extra lives anymore. Those things are a moronic relict from the arcade days and just not necessary with console games.



Agreed. Arcade-game type deaths have become more of a nuisance and a cheap ploy to artificially lengthen a game more than anything. There can be challenge while also being accessible (hello Super Meat Boy)


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 2, 2014)

Most recently *Harvest Moon*... man I got fed up with the not having an inventory really quick.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

I just played a bit of Luigi's Mansion 2 for the first time in ages. Getting back into the swing of it still. Took me 40 minutes to do one mission!


----------



## ByrneTheDragon (Feb 2, 2014)

Battlefield 4 on PS4. I wish this game wasn't so damn broken! >_<


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 3, 2014)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 3, 2014)

Minecraft Pc version


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 3, 2014)

FINALLY got someone with a Riolu in their Friend Safari.  Next on the Kalos bucket list:  someone with an Absol safari.

Oh, and some guy challenged me to a battle.  No legendaries on that team, but it was definitely competition ready.  Not sure I scored a single KO, and I had no way around that Toxic Orb Poison Heal Protect Toxic Gliscor.  After losing four of my team members trying, I just forfeit and gave him the victory.  I'll have to think about how to deal with stallers like that one (it's not the first staller I've had significant trouble with, it's happened in the Maison at times), and I _definitely_ need to start breeding me some Gale Wings firebirds (because that Infernape was somehow faster - though how did he _not_ have a Rock technique?).


----------



## Destova (Feb 3, 2014)

Eve Online, League of Legends and Civilization 5 are the three I'm really playing.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2014)

Picked up Soul Sacrifice today for the PS Vita. It's like the sweet love child of Phantom Dust and Dark Souls. I love it. <3


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 5, 2014)

FTL. I decided to skip easy and just do normal mode - maybe I like giving myself impossible challenges, maybe I just get a sadistic feeling seeing the ship blow up with my crewmembers for the 50th time. All I know is that this is _not_ normal...sector 6, where are you?

Apart from that, BF4 and GTAV. Yeah, they're good. Yeah, they'd be better if they didn't crash (BF4 more than GTA. Obviously.). Still fun though.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2014)

[yt]H3myuL7viWY[/yt]


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2014)

Endless Dungeon...
I think this is why I stay away from Rogue likes


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 5, 2014)

*Fire Emblem  *for the game boy advance.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got to 1200 hours in TF2, Valve is killing me, of all my games in steam (100+) TF2 has the most hours of EVERY SINGLE GAME TOGHETHER, I only got near 900 hours in all my games except of tf2.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 5, 2014)

Have now finished A Link Between Worlds.

Now conquering Ocarina of Time 3D and A Link to The Past.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 5, 2014)

I just beat Dark Souls...

It was so arduous at first, dying non-stop. Then I hit that point where everything just got easier with crystal spells. And I kinda feel like I cheated because I got my hands on dark magic also and it just broke the rest of the game for me. The only two fights I really had to buckle down on were against Kalameet and Manus. My nerves are shot from all the anxiety I felt getting through the game, but now I can relax. But now Dark Souls 2 is coming, and I don't know if I can deal.

In all seriousness though, Kalameet was the best fight to me. It actually felt like a real boss fight. Plus Black Dragon swag is pretty cool. I don't know what kind of person is able to cut off his tail, but kudos to them.


----------



## veeno (Feb 5, 2014)

Xenogears.

My favorite rpg of all time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2014)

FaF

For pc


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2014)

Dark Souls.  Going through New Game Plus.  Game seems keen to punish me when I relax.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2014)

I recently completed "Spec Ops: The Line" and "Sleepy Dogs." I think I'll work on "Rogue Legacy" and "Torchlight" now when I'm not obsessively playing monster hunter rancher three and a half.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 9, 2014)

Threw a few hours at *Hearthstone *the other night, and other then that it's the gba game of harvest moon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 9, 2014)

_Killzone: Shadow Fall_

Why do the enemies in futuristic shooters always have the cooler-looking stuff?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2014)

That demo of Bravely Default.  When the game first talked about the Play bonuses, I decided "screw it, let's play Hard mode".

My first random encounter very nearly kicked my ass.  It sent me running/crawling back to town with 2 KOs to review my strategic battle planning and buy some gear (like Black Magic in particular).  I also discovered you DO NOT want to explore that temple in the south end of the map until you do some serious level grinding.  No Game Overs yet, but there've been plenty of occasions where I've been forced to run back to town to revive important team members from KOs.  Good times....

But now I've beaten the first boss, that demon in the western cave, and that was close.  She could OHKO my mages with Aerora, I took out one of my own team members who got Charmed (not my fault, I used the Bushido counter command and he hit me).  I ended up winning by having my guy use the Counter command (only party member still standing, everything counted as a single-target attack).  Now I get the fun of trudging back to town (again!) with only one party member standing and low on healing items.  Good times!

Oh, and as for the battle system itself it's like old school Final Fantasy (NES era) but the Brave/Default system adds an interesting twist -- store/take up to four turns per character at your own risk (beware, enemies can do this too).  Heck, this thing has Final Fantasy written all over it, right down to item/spell names and job types.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 10, 2014)

Finished Danganronpa yesterday : definitely recommended if you don't mind what basically amounts to 30 hours of reading and if you're not the sqeamish type (... Which I am. Got traumatized at least a few times). It's really good.
And today... Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze. End of World 2. Ohmigosh. It really is awesome and now we've got ennemies that actually ressemble something. The bosses look cool and the mine cart levels are Amazing. I usually hate them but they really stepped up their game with this one. Also, without spoiling too much, the environnements are quite refreshing


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 10, 2014)

Payday 2. One of those games that you can come back to after a while, so I am. Over level 50 and still not played with online randoms...I think I'm missing out. Someday I will. â€‹Just not today.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Borderlands for the 360 and more hearthstone


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 10, 2014)

Pikmin!


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was just playing bhop on Gmod. Probably going to get back on in a few.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

Gta 5


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> ...the mine cart levels are Amazing. I usually hate them but they really stepped up their game with this one.


I don't hate the minecart levels, but I did feel that even DKCR really stepped up the mine carts' crazy factor.  What was that level, Bombs Away?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 11, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I don't hate the minecart levels, but I did feel that even DKCR really stepped up the mine carts' crazy factor.  What was that level, Bombs Away?



Don't remember a lot of them (only the feeling of me wanting to throw the controller and scream)... I won't say much, but they've stepped up their game times 1000 in craziness ♪


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> _Killzone: Shadow Fall_
> 
> Why do the enemies in futuristic shooters always have the cooler-looking stuff?


Because bad guys rule and gotta have that bad ass look.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 11, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Don't remember a lot of them (only the feeling of me wanting to throw the controller and scream)... I won't say much, but they've stepped up their game times 1000 in craziness â™ª


Then let's play.
4-1 Rickety Rails
4-2 Grip & Trip
4-3 Bombs Away (my favorite)
6-2 Prehistoric Path
7-3 Roasting Rails


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd say some levels reach the insanity of Bombs away and Prehistoric Path. Though I didn't remember them being this insane already ^^'

Also, I'm not really supposed to say it, but I've already finished it (no real exploration, though). Can't say more unfortunately until next week.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Feb 11, 2014)

Planetside 2


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my first Game Over on the Bravely Default demo -- but I kinda expected it.  Definitely need to do some grinding before I can take on that Adamantite turtle ... he doesn't hit that _hard_, necessarily, it's just that he saves up 3-4 turns in a row and then unleashes a combo _all at once_.  Yow.

In previous news I hate those scorpions and mushrooms in the forest because they can just summon more of each other at any time.  Most reliable way to kill them is to sweep 'em out with group-hitting attacks.  On the other hand, if you can last long enough to actually kill them one at a time, you can get a HUGE haul of XP and stuff.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Sadly I talked myself into 3 hrs of *Minecraft* I have no idea how...


----------



## Ramblik (Feb 12, 2014)

years after years still Mount and blade:warband, crpg mod

aaand currently mass effect 3, damnit, everybody around me is dying in that game!! D:<


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2014)

Beat the adamantite turtle in the forest (noting that Reflect only lasts 3-4 turns and my mages are now fast enough to nail him with a few spells before he can put it back up), and the minotaur in the southern dungeon (who, halfway through the battle begins taking his turns 4 at a time, so you know exactly when to defend/counter and when to recover/attack).  The next boss, a huge dragon, really roughed my guys up, though.  I got it down maybe 30% (of 10,000 HP) but it took about half an hour to last that long and, DAMN, it just hits too hard for my current level.  Need to go back and do more grinding....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2014)

Shantae, Pokemon Y and Star Fox 64 3d


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 17, 2014)

Hexxit *Minecraft *mod till mid morning this morning.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

I wanna play MG5 when it comes out in a ps4


----------



## Shade_Winters (Feb 17, 2014)

Am now playing Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## Rooko (Feb 17, 2014)

Crusader Kings 2 mod Elder Kings. My character is an Argonian, king of Lilmoth. Recently he forgot his wife was older than fertility allows, so we were on the verge of a succession crisis because he didn't have an heir! Luckily she died and he married a lusty argonian (She actually has the 'Lustful' trait)


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Feb 17, 2014)

*At the moment, Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch and FF13 Lightning Returns until one of the 20 other games I've preordered is out*.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2014)

Beat the Bravely Default demo!  Well, except for that Automaton thingie that reportedly just showed up north of the oasis . . . probably going to need serious level grinding and job building before I do that.  Collected six Play Bonuses so far.  But still can't take out any of those Chompies.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Currently Mother 3 and The Reconstruction, as well as a few Yume Nikki fangames.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2014)

A ton of Mass Effect 3 multiplayer. It's just dumb co-op shootin' fun with enough classes, weapons, and abilities to keep it interesting. Nice game to play while listening to a new album or a podcast.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 18, 2014)

Civilization Revolution for DS. Not a bad game to start with in the series.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2014)

Shit, it's been a busy week.
*
Halo 4: odst *local mutiplayer and firefight
*Harm's Way??? *some racing game on the 360
*Borderlands *fun fun time with the nuucat
*Dishonored *liking it so far.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 22, 2014)

I've started playing *Red Dead Redemption (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 03: Obstacles in Our Path*.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 22, 2014)

Currently up for review purposes : Ys Memories of Celceta. While the game is quite fun I have one of the most difficult times playing it because... No motivation to do so :/
Also, in order to prepare for Yoshi's New Island (which I should get in the coming week), I've decided to go back to the original Yoshi's Island, which rocks so hard, and its DS sequel, which... Oh gods no. It suuuuucks T_T


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2014)

_Bravely Default_ . . . hard mode.  The first boss battle (against an enemy Monk and White Mage) _rocked_ -- not able to dish out enough damage to finish off either foe before the White Mage casts Cure on them, then the Monk does a suicidal attack dishing out about 100 to everybody on both sides -- _twice_.  Battle's over shortly after that.

It really helps that the totally awesome music that the demo saved for its bonus boss is actually standard boss music in the full game.  Epic battle music yo.

As for the dungeon that followed, I hate hate HATE those spear-wielding Orcs.  On the world map I actually tweaked my encounter rate up to 150% in the game options, but had to reset it halfway through the dungeon.  Those orcs are a very common encounter, with about a 50/50 chance of failing to run away from, they hit pretty damn hard and at my level take about four attacks from my party leader (most damage output with a 3-turn attack; other party members have only 2) to bring down.  Fortunately the game auto-saves every floor.  Unfortunately you don't always want to be stuck on the same floor.

Anyway, I'm definitely liking the game.  Haven't spent much time rebuilding Norende from its ruins but some of the early abilities are indeed nice - like Freelancer's "Treat" ability (free minor healing on command).


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2014)

I went to the arcade today and actually sat down and played through all 4ish levels of *Smash TV* I sadly was under the top score by about 8mil though, only score 18 min myself...


----------



## TangledFawn (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been playing a few games. My most recent one is Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity, which has been pretty fun so far. And I've been playing some Animal Crossing: New Leaf and some Sims 3 here and there. (Can't wait for Sims 4 this year!)


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 22, 2014)

Re-Running Fire Emblem Awakening on Lunatic+.

Frederick has died a little over 40 times now. Only on chapter 2.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2014)

Went back to that DS game _LostMagic_ and finally made some progress -- made it past that stupid "Save the villagers!" mission in Runedolf without them getting killed.  Had to spread my guys out a bit, discovered that Golem monsters really suck at attack power (well, at least when taking on those 'temple giant' monsters exclusive to the area, one of which I caught so now I have them available for my side), DEFINITELY had to secure the bottom of the area first and leave that crystal on the west side alone (seems that claiming it causes the monsters to actively seek out the other villagers, which are spread out on opposite ends of the battlefield).

Some plot happened, now I'm on to the ruined city with all its Dark-type monsters (of which I most definitely caught me a Shadow Wolf, which makes five wolves out of six elements).  I like this place, it gives me incentive to work on my Light magic (I've also got the second Light rune by now so I can chain it to make a really potent multi-heal spell).


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 25, 2014)

Microsoft roped me in with their game sale...*Dirt 3* for Â£4, plus I already had Â£1.70 sitting there, I hadn't played a racing game in ages apart from the arcadey (and presently NOS filled) GTA V's online. 

Really good fun, reminds me why so many people wanted cockpit view in GTA V - it's so fun to drive with! I especially like Dirt because the racing series I played in my younger years was PGR (goodbye Bizarre), which was known to be arcadey and drift oriented over the Forza and GT near sim physics. 

Turned off all assists by my third race/rally, definitely not going back - it just isn't fun with them on.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 25, 2014)

Lots and Lots of *Starbound* I just can't get enough of this game, I wish there was a decent wikipedia though.


----------



## Nikolinni (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been playing a lot of PS1 DDR games on my emulator. Or as I call them "Old DDR"

_I don't wanna give up
we're gonna have a party, have a really great time
Yeah yeah! Just feel the beat!
Listen to that music 
And feel that beat!
_


----------



## iamthisone (Feb 26, 2014)

ive been playing DayZ nonstop since i bought it 2 days ago


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a huge gamer but trying out Ace Attorney right now, its fun and different.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 26, 2014)

DMAN14 said:


> Not a huge gamer but trying out Ace Attorney right now, its fun and different.



Which episode ? By the end of it, you'll be totally hooked :3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been on a TF2 Binge, with a little stepmania whenever.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 26, 2014)

Conker - _Live and Reloaded._


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 26, 2014)

DMAN14 said:


> Not a huge gamer but trying out Ace Attorney right now, its fun and different.



Yayayayaya!


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Temple Run 

I've gotten to 3 achievements that will take forever to complete. All masks, all rings, and 1000 runs. Ah well, at least I got to level 9 a while back and wasn't hindered by these. All I'm doing now is unlocking upgrades and completing daily/weekly challenges. These gem prizes are lame, I like 5k or 10k coins way better. 1  or 2 gems is lame considering I have 380+ from powering my gem boost powerup.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 26, 2014)

Way too much *Starbound*, so much starbound... I've lost sleep and seen the sun two mornings....


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2014)

mass effect. trying to go in order since I've never played 3 yet. 

it can't possibly be as disappointing as they say it is...


----------



## Antronach (Feb 28, 2014)

3's ending has no relation to what you've done before and instead give your three choices you may make right at the end. They're all kind vague too.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Legend of Grimrock *This game is interesting.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 28, 2014)

I hate to do that, but I can't take it anymore. I've decided to give up on Yoshi's Island DS. Couldn't get past the 3rd world as I was fed up with its slow gameplay and painful mechanics. I'm gonna switch to the sequel and hope it fares better as I feel I could hang myself with the wire of my Wavebird è_é


----------



## veeno (Feb 28, 2014)

Skyrim.

I have finally been able to sit down and play it for a couple of hours....wow this is one overrated piece of shit.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Personally: More *Starbound*
With Nuucat: *Borderlands *


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 6, 2014)

Since I'm done with the green dino, I can finally work on something more important : The Mysterious Cities of Gold, the Game ! Yeah, that French semi-educational TV show from the 80's that got recently rebooted now has a game and... It's actually pretty pleasant ! Granted I've only played the tutorial, but it isn't half bad as a puzzler ^^


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 7, 2014)

I've resumed playing *Batman: Arkham City (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 04: Joker's Lair*.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

Was gunna play bf4 co op, but we played gta5 online instead.  I would have rather played co op bf4.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 7, 2014)

I just won 3 ranked matches in League of Legends tonight, and a normal match after that.  Today was a good day... /sigh


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 7, 2014)

Only about 8 strait hours of *Starbound....*


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 7, 2014)

Got the Thief class in Bravely Default (now that I've levelled up a bit -- and more importantly, brought mages with full MP in with me -- that boss battle was much easier).  I guess if I could've continued pressing the assault I would've won the first time (because once you get either The Jackal or Khint down to half, Khint declares "my contract ends here" and leaves the battle).  Oh well, it was a fun battle anyway.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 7, 2014)

All these new games lying around and I'm still playing Dirt 3. 

Man, good racing physics are _fun._


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 9, 2014)

The past week I took on:
*Starbound *- 17 hrs
*Borderlands* *- *5 hrs
*Samurai Warriors 2* - 3 hrs.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got a new high score of 29,950,000~ on Temple Run. My death was falling off an edge and the quote was "missed it by *that* much".

I think it was mocking me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2014)

I am currently playing Shadow Hearts: From the New World, i.e. the only Shadow Hearts game I HAVEN'T beaten.


----------



## Mike52300 (Mar 12, 2014)

Borderlands trying to get a lvl. 60


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 12, 2014)

Baldur's Gate II. Rolled the most OP dual class since the game is frustratingly difficult and I never finished it.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 13, 2014)

*Table top*
Ascension: Chronicles of the God Slayer
S.P.A.N.C.

*Digital*
Combat Monsters - Android
City Island 2 - Android


----------



## Fernin (Mar 13, 2014)

Dark Soul II
BF4
Titanfall
Persona 4 Golden


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2014)

Monster Hunter

Monster Hunter

Monster Hunter

I can't wait til Monster Hunter 4 comes out in early 2015.

But I really wish we gaijin could play the Monster Hunter PC game. It's on the CryEngine and everything. It looks awesome. But the ability to play was only extended to the Chinese. God damn it.


----------



## Ketsuo (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been playing Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Valnyr (Mar 14, 2014)

Dark Souls II. That game really kicks you in the nuts.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 14, 2014)

Hearthstone, managed to redeem an arena run where i got two losses at first, now at 6 wins


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 14, 2014)

Been jumping between PokÃ©mon Y, and South Park: The Stick of Truth. 

Good games for when you want to lay back and relax.


----------



## Phyre (Mar 15, 2014)

More than i can master.Assassin's Creed 4:Black Flag,replaying The Walking Dead season 1,Minecraft and Skyrim.I'm ALWAYS playing Skyrim.It's the best game ever.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 15, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons download on the 3DS.

I used to ADORE these games back in the early 2000s, so it's really nice to get to revisit them.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Nimble Quest* That was a nice hour and a half of figuring out the slowest way to die.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 16, 2014)

CoD4.

Where are the modded lobbies? I can never find any! I want infinite ammo!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2014)

I beat one of the Nemeses in Bravely Default (Mammon; recommended Lv.25).  I lost the first time (not quickly), so I made sure to equip as much Water (ice) resistance as I can because his strongest attack (and by far) is Blizzaja (Lv.4 ice magic).  It doesn't help that his opening move drains your entire party by 1BP (turn) each (and pretty much maxes out his own BP in the process) and his physical strikes do considerable damage too.  It definitely helped that I brought along a Spell Fencer (and a Knight with Lv.1 Sword Magic) because he was also weak to Fire.  Got a good haul of XP and JP off of it.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been playing a childhood favorite lately... Brave Fencer Musashi. Fantastic game!


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 17, 2014)

A bit more *Nimble Quest *this game is simple and addicting.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 17, 2014)

Minecraft, halo, GTA5 and Pokemon


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 18, 2014)

Doing some job grinding in Bravely Default.  My team currently consists of Tiz as a white mage (with Sage's Staff and Blessed Shield, a.k.a. free Raise and free Cura) and everyone else as a Spell Fencer.  I want absolutely everyone to have access to the Spell Fencer's Lv.5 skill (Auto-Aspir Blade; start battle with weapon enchanted to drain MP), because Ethers are really expensive and about any time I have a Black Mage they keep running low on MP before boss battles.  Also, you actually get Auto-Aspir Blade two levels _before_ Aspir Blade itself (which is a Lv.4 Sword magic and there are no Lv.4 magic shops yet).

I'm roaming the forest northeast of Florem where the primary enemies are Myconids and Alraunes, all vulnerable to Fire.  Myconids also have a 25% chance of countering a physical strike by spawning another Myconid.  So when I have three spell fencers cast Fire sword magic, I can have Tiz use the Blessed Shield and everyone else attack, turn on auto-battle, even up the battle speed to 2x or 4x and just sit back for ten turns as the fencers keep taking out the Myconids as quickly as they spawn.

For the time being I've actually switched XP gain off so I can just grind solely on JP (and cash).  Don't necessarily want my team getting overlevelled....


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Magic: The Gathering  *I went 2-1 tonight, woo!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 20, 2014)

Definitely made progress in Bravely Default last night.  Oh, and the Lv.2 summon is hilarious.

It's a plane!  It's a bird!  Yes, it's Hresvelgr!


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Skyrim* - why is there not a game of thrones type story quest?


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was playing some Minecraft at school today, most of the class was out and we just had a free day watching basketball or doing whatever. I decided to continue work on an automated brewing machine. Now, I know how to make one, but it was still a bit new to me. Instead of a clock, a generic panel, and a single stand, I gave it a more advanced panel and 3 stands controlled by a master clock. The wiring is so compact that if I didn't have the extra stands or advanced panel it would actually be smaller than my old design. The wiring is more integrated and redesigned, everything fits snugly rather than like a form of jimmy rigging. Which is basically how it was, I had a design then added wiring around that added better functionality.

I have a few tweaks to make and save to my flash drive, then I have to test it again. I've nearly got it, Minecraft's most powerful brewing factory that I know of. There may be more powerful, but idk. I can easily add a faster clock and probably add several more stands, but for now, 9 potions every 5 minutes is fine for me.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 22, 2014)

Awakened the Water Crystal in Bravely Default.  Yes, there was a boss battle waiting for me (Rusalka).  No, it wasn't anywhere near as difficult as two-headed Orthros was -- am I overlevelled? (It helped that nearly everyone on my team was packing Abate Water, which was only left over from fighting another Mammon nemesis).  Now I'm backtracking to my ship, and while I'm going through these lower-level areas I've turned XP gain off and cranked the encounter rate up to maximum (+100% of normal).  A battle every 5-10 steps, but I wipe the enemies out pretty easily.  I've actually set it on auto-battle (and 4x speed), with Agnes using the Blessed Shield for free healing while everyone else attacks.  Really cleaning up where JP are concerned.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 22, 2014)

About to hop on some battlefield 4..
Seems like I'm the only person to play this game on the forum.


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 22, 2014)

d.batty said:


> About to hop on some battlefield 4..
> Seems like I'm the only person to play this game on the forum.



I play battlefield but only on the ps4


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2014)

So since I have a controller now, I thought I'd try Dark Souls: Prepare Your Anus Edition

DYING IS !!!FUN!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Titanfall, just Titanfalll 'erryday.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Mar 22, 2014)

GTA V multiplayer.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 22, 2014)

Non-Digital: *Friday Night Magic  *went 2/2 and still got a pack, stupid people not paying in...
Digital/Computer: *Skyrim *yay all the quests. Thinking of adding legendary status  my armorer skill


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2014)

Minecraft with... *checks* 167 mods loaded.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 23, 2014)

d.batty said:


> About to hop on some battlefield 4..
> Seems like I'm the only person to play this game on the forum.



I play on pc. =0


----------



## Fernin (Mar 23, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> *Skyrim* - why is there not a game of thrones type story quest?



There is a full A Song of Ice and Fire conversion for the game out there...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

Fernin said:


> There is a full A Song of Ice and Fire conversion for the game out there...


A little rough around the edges but worth a play that one.


----------



## Tigurz (Mar 23, 2014)

Phantasy star online 2,super smash bros brawl: project m, and puzzle and dragons! All of them are so fun =w=


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 23, 2014)

*minecraft* yeahhhh


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 23, 2014)

Fernin said:


> I play on pc. =0


Soon enough my friend,  just gotta install a few more things and install the cold water cooling system.


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 23, 2014)

My gaming PC is falling behind; thing was top of the line back in 2010, now it's pretty much mid-tier... which ain't bad, but I don't want it to be like my last rig that can only run games at bare minimum.

I'm also at an impasse. Since I've reached the top 100 Dan rankings in the world in street fighter right now (Currently 93 worldwide on XBL) I don't know if I should stop or keep going. Common sense is telling me to stop so I don't get frustrated.


----------



## MechaChick (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm playing Guildwars 2 at the moment ^_^


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 23, 2014)

GTA V and CoD4.

I find it annoying that a game from 2007 has a more polished/fluid multiplayer than a recent top-tier game with a huge focus on multiplayer, even going as far as calling it a separate name.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 23, 2014)

My go-to game when I'm bored has been TF2 but I've been thoroughly enjoying sonic generations- it's easily the best sonic game to come out in the past 5 years.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 23, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Soon enough my friend,  just gotta install a few more things and install the cold water cooling system.



Go ahead and add me on Origin when you get the chance. My name on there is just Fernin.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 23, 2014)

Enclave.

I forgot I had it on Steam till just a few moments ago. Loved it on the Xbox. Still loving it. 

The steampunk bird mascot is nothing short of badass.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2014)

Lone Survivor

scaryyyy


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2014)

Acquired the Pirate job class in Bravely Default.  Wow, that pirate Barbarossa really hit hard, but he didn't have any multi-target attacks nor any backup in battle (unlike that trio of Automatons I fought earlier ... grehasdkljhasdfadfgljkahwerkl;jasdfaj;g), so I made it through with not too much trouble.  Totally did not expect to encounter him like that though ... I'm just sailing around the world tracking pupils of this late performer (presumably to help compete against the Eternian performer, Praline) when I sail through this fog bank and there's a cutscene even before I realize it was anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 24, 2014)

Two 5 player games of *Magic The Gathering* I won the first game and was the first one out the second.
Two 6 player games of *7 Wonders* the first one I lost badly and the second one added the *Leaders* expansion, which one me the game by 2 points.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been playing Maple$tory again due to friends and Animal Crossing. Grinding is literally cancer.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 24, 2014)

Skyrim, minecraft, halo, and scp containment breach


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2014)

Acquired the Performer class in Bravely Default.  That boss battle was much harder than the pirate boss.  Praline isn't much threat by herself, it's her bodyguards (and her stat-boosting songs on them) who do all the damage.  Really tense battle, suffered quite a few KOs, but did take out a lot of bodyguards and near the end of the battle I realized I should just put her bodyguards to Sleep for a few turns at a time to keep them off my back.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 25, 2014)

I may just force myself to play a triage of sequels when I next have the time. In that case: Borderlands 2, Half Life 2 and Sanctum 2.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 25, 2014)

After watching This

I played* Dark Souls* for about 4 hrs...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 27, 2014)

Dark souls, first playthrough just beat smogh and onstran


----------



## BeakTooth (Mar 27, 2014)

I just finished Oblivion.

Now I feel empty because I don't have any other games that my laptop can handle. :c hahaha.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 27, 2014)

BeakTooth said:


> I just finished Oblivion.
> 
> Now I feel empty because I don't have any other games that my laptop can handle. :c hahaha.



There's a list of free games online, I think its probably stickied on this forum too.

http://www.cheapassgamer.com/topic/212023-megazells-free-and-legal-pc-games-list/ there, saved you some trouble.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 27, 2014)

BeakTooth said:


> I just finished Oblivion.
> 
> Now I feel empty because I don't have any other games that my laptop can handle. :c hahaha.



You could try FTL if you haven't already, works great on my awful PC. It also uses the pause a lot, so if it does run kinda badly then it doesn't matter that much,

Been playing some GTA O. Not too fun since all I really do is try to get to level 100, and do random activities that I'm invited to so I can get the last online only achievements - so I don't have to try when the player base is a lot smaller. Just got 30 plat medals, and level 97...not much longer now :c


----------



## GeekyFerret (Mar 27, 2014)

Streets of Rage on the Mega Drive.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 28, 2014)

Legasista beat the main story yesterday and now grinding on a Babygeon dungeon before doing the 100 floor or even 200 variations of the Ran-geons, and Hard-geons (Demon-geons will be the absolute last.)

Games looking forward to play Pier Solar HD.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 29, 2014)

I just sacrificed a bunch of people and became the Super Devil in Goat Simulator! :3






Edit:

Jetpack and badass demon aura. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2014)

2048.  Aka this: http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/

I've almost made it to the 1024 tile....


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 29, 2014)

Been alterning between Pokemon Link Battle/Batle Trozei, which isn't a great puzzle game in the sense it isn't accessible in the slightest, Super Mario Bros. Deluxe, which... I don't regret not buying when I was younger and my Holy Grail : Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney ! Been waiting years for it, and for now it doesn't disappoint too much !


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 29, 2014)

Gee-Tee-Aye-Vee. Just floppin' around, into fountain, over balconies. A love this feature. 
Also a bit of trials. Evo, not fusion...just a bit longer...


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 2, 2014)

[h=1]_Dungeon Explorer: Warriors of Ancient Arts_[/h]


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 2, 2014)

Homework, disappointingly... LOL


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2014)

Trying out some new Skylanders on Swap Force.  Fire Kraken is . . . bouncy.  Punk Shock is fun.  Next on the list?  Hmm, I dunno.  Maybe Zou Lou.

And I've seen far too many enemies doing exactly 50% of my HP in damage in Nightmare mode.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 4, 2014)

*Borderlands *w/ nuucat.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2014)

Made it to the third major boss in Bravely Default.  Among the things that happened:

- Acquired the salve-maker job class.  Protip:  DO NOT fight that boss without access to Dispel (Lv.4 White Magic) because he puts Regen on himself and it heals him for 1500 per turn; you just can _not_ keep up with that.

- All aboard the doom train!  A.k.a. acquired the Promethean Fire summon.

- The boss Chaugmar sucks.  Literally.  "Blood suck" drains your HP (by about 2,000), "Heart Suck" drains your BP (by two turns), and "Soul Suck" drains your MP (by about 100).  To top it off, when this guy switches from defense mode to attack mode, he unleashes one holy hell of an Energy Blast which WILL instantly kill your entire party if you don't defend against it (and even when you do it's still about 2,000 damage _each_, which is about 90% for a Lv.45 party).  I suppose I actually did well against the guy -- got him down by maybe 2/3s, but seriously, there aren't many tricks to this battle, this is a boss that just hits you for massive damage all around.


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 5, 2014)

TF2, on the xbox.

It's still very active, there are easily hundreds of people playing at any one time, and I still haven't encountered anyone doing any of the glitches. 

It's pretty awesome!


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 6, 2014)

*Space Pirates and Zombies*
and lots and lots of *Cookie Clicker *stupid hive mind.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 6, 2014)

Let's see...

Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport 4 for the racing games,
Halo Reach for shooters/FPS,
GTA V for action/adventure titles,
TES V: Skyrim + Legendary Edition for RPGs,
Boom Boom Rocket (XBLA) for rhythm/music games.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 11, 2014)

Most Recently, Nuucat and I played a few hours of *Borderlands*, both leveling up from 24-25, and she somehow passed me and got to 26, (I let her open every chest, turn in ever mission).

Personally I've been hitting this game by *Kongregate *really really hard called *League of Angels *I'm in a guild and am in the top 100 players in at least one area too.


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 11, 2014)

Trials Evo, finishing off the last gold medals (no plats, am bad) before Fusion is released. 

On that note, magic marker, the last level of the Origin of pain DLC can go die. How in the hell am I meant to clear the second gap between those steep slopes? Jesus Christ that's impossible!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2014)

Made some progress in my Nuzlocke of Pokemon X yesterday.  Lost Firefly (Fletchinder) to an over-levelled Sky Trainer.  Seriously, Mr. Colm, what are you doing along Route 8 with two Lv.28 Pokemon?  You should be up around Reflection Cave!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 12, 2014)

Been replaying Golden Sun for Wii U review (kinda awful port considering it was a pixel-fest 10 years ago and it's now displayed on a 80cm screen if it isn't the Gamepad), and also started The Witch and the Hundred Knight, which is amoral as all hells combined and Demon Gaze, which euh... Hum... Let's just say hals of the women don't have much clothing to my own disbelief.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 12, 2014)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 2. Its been awhile, graphics are a little glitchy, but good times.

I also gave the Sims 3 a try, but the novelty of watching woo-hoo ten times in a row got old.


----------



## xclabo (Apr 12, 2014)

Im currently playing Zelda - Twilight Princess on my wii 
and i still have a few games i havent finished yet >.< FFVII , SupermarioWorld SNES and FFVI jp that i have to start al over again.. 

anyways im new here >.< Yuroshiku


----------



## Antronach (Apr 13, 2014)

Been whoring out Skyrim as usual. Also been playing Tekken Revolution as well. Getting good with Lili, although that doesn't mean anything to people spamming Law asdfrewsdcfvd


----------



## Taralack (Apr 13, 2014)

Got started on XCOM The Bureau. Loving it so far.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 13, 2014)

Tomb Raider Definitive edition. Those graphics tho


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally beat Chaugmar in Bravely Default.  All things considered I must've done over 150,000 in damage to a guy with only 54,000 HP (damn thing heals his HP that much).  Normally his attack pattern is:

- Initially invulnerable to damage
- attack (typically Blood Suck for 2,000 damage, but sometimes Heart Suck [2 BP], Soul Suck [200 MP], or a basic physical strike [1000 dmg].  Also, after using Heart Suck, on his next turns he will make two attacks in a row)
- attack
- attack
- Transform (becomes vulnerable to damage)
- Energy Burst (4,000 damage per party member; guard against it or you WILL DIE)
- attack
- attack
- Transform (becomes invulnerable again)

But when his HP gets low it seems he shortens the latter half of his pattern by a turn (i.e. Transform -> Energy Burst -> Attack -> Transform) which means less time to actually damage him and more time for him to sit back happily sucking away your HP.  At the end I decided "screw it, I'm ending this", kicked in a Bravely Second and hit him with a Summon Friend Swordmaster Petal Burst that did 16,000 damage for a knockout.  (He only had maybe 5,000 HP at that time.)

Egad.  I hate that boss.  Hate hate hate hate hate that boss....


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 13, 2014)

Sunk a good portion of the morning into *League of Angels*. I'm going to join the #2 guild, which happens to have the top 3 or 4 players in it later today, and I'm slowly working my way up to the top 75 players myself.


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 14, 2014)

I played *Warframe *_all _weekend 

Melee 2.0 came out and I was all like "Swordssss... >:]"

Also enjoying a Sniper Rifle for once. (Vectis)


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 14, 2014)

Through the delightful discovery of m0re's highframes config, 480p resolution, rivatuner (overclocking the GPU) and nuking programs from task manager, I've been able to play *TF2* again.

They've added a lot of new items since I last played...I also suck.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2014)

And now I'm hating on the Behemoth boss in Bravely Default.  This isn't quite Chaugmar levels of hate, more like three-Automatons-at-the-same-time levels of hate.  The guy's attacks hit hard and have some nasty side effects (silence and poison).  Worst of all, there's no particular sequence to exploit here, meaning you can get hit hard and THEN hit just as hard while you're trying to heal up.  I think I just need to level grind....


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Spendng a decent ammount of time on *League of Angels* and other then that my lovely nuucat and I are playing *Borderlands*


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm currently playing *Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (PS3)* , I just completed *Mission 01: Tie Factory* .


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 15, 2014)

So I got Skyrim now.

You will NEVER guess what race I chose!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2014)

Three-starred the first boss in Skylanders Swap Force last night.  No KOs, no damage taken.  Used my (recently reset) Flashwing; her only upgrade was "Surrounded by Shards" (fires crystal shards from her wings, in every direction except forwards).  The hard part of this battle wasn't the boss's attacks but his _minions_ (on Nightmare mode pretty much everything can kill you in just two hits).  Fortunately for Flashwing I could just run her around the arena and pepper them with Surrounded by Shards until they went down.

I wasn't even aiming for a no-damage-run, I was just trying to beat the guy without taking any KOs.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Apr 17, 2014)

Thinking about going to go play Skyrim.


----------



## veeno (Apr 17, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid.

Shits so good.


----------



## DorotheaH (Apr 18, 2014)

South park the stick of truth, but I'm almost done with it. After that I'll just continue Skyrim.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 18, 2014)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl, mostly. Trying to get all of the mileage I can out of Ivysaur and Squirtle since there's absolutely no chance they'll be in the new game.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 18, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl, mostly. Trying to get all of the mileage I can out of Ivysaur and Squirtle since there's absolutely no chance they'll be in the new game.


I used to play King Dedede and Pitt all the time, but recently I've taken more of a liking to Pikachu and Ice Climbers. Still, I'd rather get some practise as Pikachu; I'll be able to play as the little yellow guy in the next game!
Needless to say, I'm gonna have a lot of fun with the newcomers this summer!


----------



## Noctali Equinox (Apr 18, 2014)

PokÃ©mon Y mostly.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 19, 2014)

A couple of hours in *Portal 2* and my daily dose of *League of Angels*


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2014)

Took Rattle Shake and Free Ranger out for a spin in Skylanders.  Rattle Shake is entertaining with his snake gun (by default it spits snake venom, but you can charge it up to fire out the actual snake).  And Free Ranger ... this guy is a sadist in any area that isn't walled in.  Decent physical attacks, but his real selling skills are his lightning-beam eyes (paralyze one enemy temporarily) and his tornado whirl (doesn't do much damage but BOY does it pick up and whip enemies around - with practice it's quite easy to hurl them off cliffs for an instant KO).


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 20, 2014)

*Tower of Guns
Foul Play
*


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 20, 2014)

Mario Golf World Tour and the infuriating Demon Gaze (for me as I'm not into shitty anime material). Also, the Witch and the Hundred Knight, where we have a truly despicable main character, which is pretty interesting and kinda disturbing too.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 20, 2014)

Right now working on a huge steampunk-styled city in Minecraft, but other than that I was playing Pokemon X... until my 3DS went AWOL on me >< .  But the one game I've been playing most frequently outside of Minecraft is Castle Crashers xD


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2014)

So I got my ultimate airship in Bravely Default.  The northwestern Duchy of Eternia is a textbook case of chokepoint geography -- there's only one place (at first) large enough to land in, everywhere else you walk through tiny paths along the highlands.  Anyway, there are apparently three routes to the capital, each one having a balance of length and difficulty (with the center one being shortest and most difficult, the western one being medium, and the eastern one being easy but really really long.)  Considering I'm playing this on Hard mode I think I'll head east.  I can check out the other paths later, after some level grinding.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 21, 2014)

An awesome new greenlit game on Steam called Thinking With Time Machine.
It's a free Portal 2 mod that continues directly from where Portal 2 ended. You have to solve puzzles by using a clone of yourself from the past.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 21, 2014)

2x games of *Magic The Gathering*, I won one game.
a long drawn out game of *Glory to Rome.* I didn't win that one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 21, 2014)

I finally have time to tackle Mario 3D World again^^ I've been too busy to touch any bigger games recently.
Finished the main story, now for the extra levels... What can I say? The game is near perfect but the extra levels are pretty damn tough. And I haven't even reached the hardest levels yet!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2014)

So there are three paths to the capital city of Eternia: Straight north goes through a valley lined with cannons and culminates in a boss battle against a golem.  The western path is longer, but reportedly fewer monsters, passes by some settlement, and finishes with a boss battle against a dragon.

The eastern path is longer still, but the monsters are easy and you pass by this beautiful place (complete with save point) on the way.  (Bonus points if you recognize the reference I made in that post.)


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 22, 2014)

*League of Angels* I'm almost level 50 on S3


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 25, 2014)

I've started playing *Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 1 (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 02: Omega Base*.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 25, 2014)

*League of Angels *leveing like a boss.
*Animal Crossing New Leaf  *I'm the mayor.
*Call of Duty: Black Ops II *all the killing of the bots, with friends!


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2014)

fire emblem awakening.

what the hell is the point of you Donnel


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 25, 2014)

Beat the tag-team of Victor and Victoria in Bravely Default.  Man, what a knock-down drag-out battle that was ... I must've been fighting them for nearly a solid hour.  The highlights:
- Equipped Poison Immunity on everyone I could to eliminate Victoria's lethal Poison + Exterminate combo from the equation. (Agnes was the only one without it, but Ringabel generally got to move first, so I could cure Agnes easily)
- After that, their only real threats are Dark (from Victoria) and Holy (from Victor).  Once I realized that, I started casting Reflect on my team as often as possible.
- Outside of Reflect, I used the Bushido command Before Swine quite often to block and counter those spells.
- Once I saw Victor casting Curada, I started putting Reflect on both Victor and Victoria to stop that.  Apparently these two aren't Reflect-savvy.  Victoria started taking some of her turns two in a row.
- Victoria was the first down - one of Victor's Holys bounced off me and hit her instead.  OOPS.
- I finally took down Victor by Compounding a Shadowflare for major Dark damage (Victor's weakness).  His final words are to thank me because he "can go to Victoria's side" in death.  That's almost romantic ... almost.

The Arcanist job costume is funny, it looks kinda like a partial fox fursuit (though unlike the Ranger, it doesn't have a mask).


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't even buy that game because it's so massive. my memory card can't hold it. 

I don't buy physical copies. I have a habit of selling them (then buying them again.... then selling them again)


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 27, 2014)

2 games of *Magic the Gathering: TCG *and a few minutes on *Animal Crossing: New Leaf*


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 27, 2014)

You know *Trials Fusion*? That 2.5D bike physics platformer?

I'm currently making a first-person game in it. This is why I like in-depth level creators.

Oh, and *TF2*. Lots and lots of tf2.


----------



## Aulendra (Apr 27, 2014)

ESO. Gorgeous MMO and it even has several token furry races in the forms of Khajit and Argonian  

I  really don't have as much time to invest in gaming these days so  outside of that, just a few super casual free to play mobile gaming  apps. Pocket Legends is a furry MMO for your phone with Diablo-esque  gameplay that's surprisingly Not Bad, and Dragon's World is one of those  dragon village ripoffs but has nicer graphics.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 27, 2014)

*Long Live the Queen* I died by poisoning and the usual arrow death.
That and I dinged level 52 in *League of Angels*


----------



## Milo (Apr 27, 2014)

Harvest moon: a new beginning

I love harvest moon, but god it takes forever to get to the best stuff. literally, years-worth of in-game time.

animal parade took me 8 months just to go from spring, to winter.... I didn't even get to the second year before my wii died


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 28, 2014)

*Black Ops II *w/ Nuucat
*League of Angels* yay 2nd place on s3's gemology, deal with it


----------



## Milo (Apr 28, 2014)

Rune factory .

the male protagonists in this series have a tendency of not looking like males


----------



## DylanM40 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm into Borderlands 2 on the PS3 and TF2. Just barely started playing TF2 the other day and it's a pretty good game but I'm having a lot of fun playing Borderlands 2. There are several other games I'm playing but not a whole at the moment like Skyrim is more of a off and on thing at the moment. Almost forgot about another game that a friend suggested that I try out and that is Elsword. For side scroller that reminds of a bit like Tales of Symphonia (Being the only game I've play of the series) it's pretty fun.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 29, 2014)

I was rummaging the other day and found an absolute gem of a game.  Now playing Cool Spot on the Mega Drive!


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

Warframe, which I've spent quite an amount of time on, and of course, Dark Souls II, I'd say it's a good successor for a great game!

I'm also really looking forward to getting Drakengard 3, though... the series has always gone from odd to weird, and back.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2014)

Theralth said:


> I'm also really looking forward to getting Drakengard 3, though... the series has always gone from odd to weird, and back.


...it is getting a sequel?


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ...it is getting a sequel?



I am sorry to inform you my friend, or happy, depending on how you'll take the news, it already has a sequel!

It was released in Japan in November if I remember correctly, and the Western release date is at the start of May for NA and Europe, yaay, I hope...?


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Playing a bit of Skyrim.  Feels weird playing as an Argonian - I forget we can breathe underwater xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 1, 2014)

Fallout NV with Project Nevada and werewolf mod because I was able to rationalize that gene splicing in that universe would not break the lore.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

Greatodyer said:


> Playing a bit of Skyrim.  Feels weird playing as an Argonian - I forget we can breathe underwater xD



I've never played as any other race in that series. argonian is all I know

cause I'm a furry


----------



## Punnchy (May 1, 2014)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf* I paid off my first home loan and started the second.
*League of Angels* level 54!... yay?


----------



## DeCatt (May 2, 2014)

Club Penguin
It's like a "My First Second Life Furry Roleplay" game for 10 year olds. Trying to get banned.


----------



## Auramaru (May 2, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Club Penguin
> It's like a "My First Second Life Furry Roleplay" game for 10 year olds. Trying to get banned.



No joke, whenever servers are down or I am installing something... "Welp, time to get banned on club penguin"  It's more entertaining than any call of duty game, that's for damn sure.

Aura-ass-maru: "Giving away free stuff!"
little kit: "what is it?"
Aura-ass-maru: "DRUGS MOTHA F$@KA"


----------



## Punnchy (May 2, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Club Penguin
> It's like a "My First Second Life Furry Roleplay" game for 10 year olds. Trying to get banned.


Why not actually play second life? Too many hyper inflation types?


----------



## DeCatt (May 2, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Why not actually play second life? Too many hyper inflation types?



I don't want to contract AIDS. Also the game is a clusterfuck. I do have a character though and on occasion I go on there to do Esteban Winsmore sort of stuff.


----------



## Migoto Da (May 3, 2014)

I need to get banned on Club Penguin. How easy is it?


----------



## DeCatt (May 3, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> I need to get banned on Club Penguin. How easy is it?



Say "nigga why there so many purple penguins"

or just say a "bad word"

I've spent the last two days offering e-drugs to penguins and haven't been banned yet. Good show


----------



## dogit (May 3, 2014)

Same hear although there is also the khajiit for all your fury needs.


----------



## Vertex (May 3, 2014)

Recently I've been playing Diablo III, The Elder Scrolls Online, World of Warcraft, Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Dark Souls II, Titanfall, Hitman: Absolution, and Forza 5. The list isn't in any particular order, but I've been playing WoW since late '07 through to now. Used to raid at a decently high level but had to give it up once I got an actual job. Skyrim is pretty much for when I feel like relaxing, because most of the time I'm just exploring the world, taking screenshots, and putting together outfits.

Khajiit or bust!


----------



## Punnchy (May 7, 2014)

Mostly *League of Angels *on a daily basis, and today I sank a couple of hours into *Skyrim*


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2014)

Myself.


----------



## Punnchy (May 8, 2014)

*Knights of Pen and Paper +1*


----------



## James Moon (May 9, 2014)

Playing Maplestory on the Scania server. Its a good way to waste time and if you have enough people playing with you it can be alot of fun =3 Any other players on, hit me up =3


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

James Moon said:


> Playing Maplestory on the Scania server. Its a good way to waste time and if you have enough people playing with you it can be alot of fun =3 Any other players on, hit me up =3



people are still playing this game?!

I'd pick it up if I knew the game wasn't totally dead by now


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2014)

James Moon said:


> Maplestory


[video=youtube;i3pfsCS7fWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3pfsCS7fWI[/video]


----------



## ChaboyyHD1 (May 11, 2014)

BATTLEFIELD 4


----------



## Zhanda (May 11, 2014)

Street Fighter 4, Rocksmith 2014 and Tomb Raider 3!


----------



## Punnchy (May 11, 2014)

*Terarria  *i'm actually gonna have to play this at some point...
*Skyrim *This is why i'm not playing ^
*League of Angels* lvl 57, but not as dedciated to doing all the things.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

Right now I'm sticking to the classics, mega man 3 on nes emulated, but I own the real cartridge and it works just fine. It's just more comfortable one the pc


----------



## Shade_Winters (May 11, 2014)

Playing Elder Scrolls Online.  Now my game times are devoted either to ESO, Planetside 2, or Command and Conquer: Kane's Wrath


----------



## Verin Asper (May 11, 2014)

State of Decay: Breakdown...
I made a fatal mistake so I have to start all over but its for the best as I'll be getting ready for State of Decay: Lifeline


----------



## Punnchy (May 11, 2014)

Tentacle bento - the base rules are broken
Glory to Rome - barely won


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

angry birds on my brother's cellphone

yay


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2014)

still life

pointing and clicking... I love it! (that's not sarcasm. point and click games are awesome)


----------



## RedDagger (May 12, 2014)

TF2 and Trials, still.

Yes, I know that's all I've been playing for the past few weeks. But...trials. 

Creating a 'track' (making an FPS but w/e) is annoying because it's probably going to be overwhelmed by crappy stairs/don't move/basketball/quick xp tracks. People have low, low standards.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2014)

Wildstar beta FINALLY finished. I love the game, but I'm reminded how tedious I find MMORPGs to be.


----------



## Astus (May 12, 2014)

I'm playing "let's see what shit is going on now" on the Internet


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm playing "let's see what shit is going on now" on the Internet



Me too.  What does the Firefox say?


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 12, 2014)

fire emblem: awakening

I literally had an entire enemy turn where every. single. enemy. missed.

that was crazy


----------



## Tremodo (May 13, 2014)

Just today I played Portal all the way though again. Still fun.


----------



## Punnchy (May 13, 2014)

Record of Agarest War
League of Angels
Magic The Gathering - I haven't won a game in a while.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 13, 2014)

I'm playing Fist Full of Frags. It's pretty dumb.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 14, 2014)

Playin' Child of Light right now and it's pretty decent. Waiting to receive Etrian Odissey Untold and Tomodachi Life for review purposes and then Mario Kart 8, cuz' it's going to be awesooooome ♪


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 14, 2014)

I'm playing Gone Home. It's insanely disappointing in literally every way possible.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 14, 2014)

Banjo-Kazooie. _Finally_ found a copy yesterday! 
[sub]Now I just need to clean the cart loader so it doesn't freeze every 10 minutes. :<[/sub]


----------



## Punnchy (May 14, 2014)

2 games of *Tentacle Bento*


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2014)

Not playing anything specifically, but last night I cut my teeth on Famitracker in an attempt to start adapting a tune from Bravely Default.  Who needs any sheet music?  I'm doing this strictly by ear and memory (and a few YouTube videos).


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 16, 2014)

Gauntlet Dark Legacy.  Gonna play with friends next week using the Lv1 Beast classes.


----------



## Punnchy (May 17, 2014)

*Borderlands *(360) with the gf


----------



## Shake31 (May 18, 2014)

I've been really addicted to starbound lately


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2014)

*Animal Crossing New Leaf *and nabbing street passes.


----------



## Milo (May 19, 2014)

windwaker hd edition

the bloom is nice


----------



## Xiz (May 19, 2014)

Anyone remember Flash Flash Revolution?


----------



## Punnchy (May 20, 2014)

*Pandemic *good game even though we lost.


----------



## Tremodo (May 20, 2014)

Brutal Doom.

How-leee crap is it brutal.


----------



## Stratelier (May 21, 2014)

The latest boss in Spectrobes: Origins just trounced me.  *sigh*

That makes me ... let's see, I think six for six in bosses I have to go back and rethink my party / level grind before I can take down.  That's what I get for trying to evolve 'em all.

Oh, speaking of which, the final form of the 'cactus' Spectrobe (Saboquill) looks like the lovechild of the Skylander Camo and the Pokemon Druddigon.  Seriously.  I'm definitely keeping this one.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2014)

Xiz said:


> Anyone remember Flash Flash Revolution?


I was really into that ages ago. Some of the tracks were just so ridiculous, they were literally impossible to do with one hand.


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2014)

Mostly doing the little Street pass things on the 2ds, other then that I've dabbled in LoA.


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 21, 2014)

Tales of xillia


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2014)

The HD version of final fantasy x. >.> Its story has some hiccups but I like it.


----------



## Punnchy (May 22, 2014)

*Black Ops II *vs bots. Me, nuucat, zif, and werefox13 all doing some major killing of the bots.


----------



## 1000bluntz (May 22, 2014)

morrowind


----------



## gothaman (May 22, 2014)

Persona 3 fes (such a good game in terms of story, and the music is soo good)


----------



## Duality Jack (May 22, 2014)

Warframe 
[yt]qBs29vD83nE[/yt]
Only really good if you have an awesome clan.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> Tales of xillia


Enjoying that lisp?


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 22, 2014)

I've started playing *Lost Planet: Extreme Condition (PS3)*, I just completed Mission 05.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 24, 2014)

Just beat transistor, left off pretty well i would say.


----------



## Punnchy (May 24, 2014)

Sinking hours into *Bravery Default*, gotta say I see why there's so much hype.


----------



## Neviam (May 24, 2014)

Replaying Prototype currently, great game, not a big fan of the sequel, though.....

I've also been having a blast with Metal Gear Rising, as different from the Solid series as it is.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 24, 2014)

Currently playing through Wario Land 4. Keep missing the CD in Fiery Cavern. >.<


----------



## Neviam (May 24, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Currently playing through Wario Land 4. Keep missing the CD in Fiery Cavern. >.<



Ah, I loved this game so much as a kid. It never loses its charm, now I feel like replaying it since you brought it up. :grin:


----------



## Punnchy (May 25, 2014)

Even more time into *Bravery Default* I killed a boss with a 1 hit from a summon....


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2014)

Neviam said:


> Ah, I loved this game so much as a kid. It never loses its charm, now I feel like replaying it since you brought it up. :grin:



warioland 4 was a huge step down of 3.

it was good, but three was so much better. it didn't focus on health, so you were practically invincible, but instead, it was a bigger focus on puzzles. actually going to the same stage multiple times, as it evolved each time you played that stage, unlocking new abilities that changed the way you played. for a gameboy color game, this shit was pretty awesome.


----------



## Cyberra (May 25, 2014)

On which system?

PS2: God of War (stuck on hiatus, though)

Xbox 360: Titanfall, Silent Hill

DS lite: Pokemon Black version 2

3DS XL: Pokemon Y, Super Mario 3D Land

Wii: Mario Kart Wii


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 25, 2014)

To review in the next 2 weeks before E3 madness : Conception II (very stupid yet fun), Soul Sacrifice Delta (where I spend more time reading through the lore than actually playing through the damn game), Scram-Kitty and his buddy on rails (simple to play, hard as balls to master) and Tomodachi Life, which is... Unfortunately too addictive for my own good right now. I'll receive Etrian Odyssey Untold tomorrow for work and Mario Kart 8 will come out tuesday... Yeah, I think I'll prolly die by the end of the week if I do my job correctly and finish the games (which I surely won't because of time constraints)


----------



## Punnchy (May 25, 2014)

*Battle Block Theater - *This game's rather fun. I like the quirkyness and the amount of times I die is just hilarious, I think there's probably an achievement for dying so much.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2014)

I FINALLY beat the Fallen One in Etrian Odyssey 4. It was so intense, so hard fought, and I JUST BARELY managed to do it with my maxed-out party...
...Which means I don't stand a chance against the EVEN HARDER postgame boss! I think it's time to quit again.


----------



## Midnight Gear (May 25, 2014)

I was playing stronghold 2, but I ragequit pretty quickly. Darn sir william not being here with your people's food, having me clean up the mess. Jerk.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I FINALLY beat the Fallen One in Etrian Odyssey 4. It was so intense, so hard fought, and I JUST BARELY managed to do it with my maxed-out party...
> ...Which means I don't stand a chance against the EVEN HARDER postgame boss! I think it's time to quit again.



I lost about 3 hours of data because of a low level 1 dungeon monster... I'm not picking that game up for a while

I'm playing silent hill 3. still disturbing and great. this scene dude...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2014)

Civilization V  
'Hot seat' mode


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> I lost about 3 hours of data because of a low level 1 dungeon monster... I'm not picking that game up for a while
> 
> I'm playing silent hill 3. still disturbing and great. this scene dude...


Ya know, she looked awfully calm up until the last second, all things considering

Etrian Odyssey IV is a game where you need to expect a game over at any second, so you have to save often. It's like drawing on the computer!


----------



## Punnchy (May 29, 2014)

I've been alpha testing this game I'm making on the Game Maker (GML) platform. Currently it's got five playable levels and I haven't figured out how many levels I'm actually gonna do for it, but I know i'm going to give the gml file  out to people so they can make their own version too. It's at about 8mb when completed which is nice thus far.

That and Bravery Default


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2014)

Okay, so I finished a chiptune and I can record a video of it ... but my PC doesn't have any good codec options.  I did successfully compile an AVI of it -- the video's a little low quality, but I can work on that later.  (The hard part is waiting five minutes to record it, because I let the tune loop twice.)


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 29, 2014)

I've resumed playing *Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time (PS3)*, I just completed *Episode 05 Mission 02: Open Sesame*.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 29, 2014)

Pharaoh for PC. Great old game I've had for years. Have the expansion, Cleopatra, too.


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2014)

Drum roll please....

[video=youtube;hll9qr7wfYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hll9qr7wfYo[/video]

What?  "Where's the rest?"  Sitting in an AVI file on my hard drive, waiting for me to finish tinkering around with my codec settings and download some more editing tools.  The final thing will also be packing a little bonus


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

watch dogs.

it's REALLY good. it's been killed with hype, but once I learned to forget that hype existed, I had a really good time. I love the non-linearity of it. 

once, I was just walking down the street, I pulled out my cellphone, browsed through a bunch of stuff, like AR games, and listened to music, then out of nowhere, I hear one random pedestrian say to another "this is for last night" and I hear a shot fired. I turn the camera, see the pedestrian lying on the ground, and the one that shot her running away, so I decide to chase him down. we're running through the streets, he's firing shots at me, I'm narrowly dodging him, getting closer and closer, jumping over cars and whatnot. I finally catch up to him and take him down, and suddenly the police are after me. I get in a car, hack open a gate with my phone, then hide inside of my car, while police cars pass right by me

what made me like this game so much is the level of depth with random NPC's walking around the city. like just hearing that dude say "this is for last night" made me think, "what is it, that this person did to him to cause him such anger?" and it felt realistic. like people are actually interacting with eachother even though I'm not around them.

so yea, it's a great game


----------



## Neviam (May 30, 2014)

MGS2. I have no idea why some people say it was the worst MGS game, I'd say that title belongs to MGS4 by a long shot.


----------



## Cyberra (May 31, 2014)

Still having an absolute blast with Titanfall. My aim's getting better... I managed to kill three other player characters instead of the AIs. And I managed to not fall off the map this time. 

Considering all the different ways to die in an FPS, dying by falling off the map is just embarrassing.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2014)

Made it to Chapter 6 in Bravely Default.  To say anything about the story would be a spoiler, but I _DID_ collect a key to unlock those pesky blue treasure chests!  Score!


----------



## Punnchy (May 31, 2014)

A bit more *bravery default*. I go the knight class.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

Sims 2. Old game but still fun, and a childhood favorite. Also playing a little bit of TF2 and Morrowind.


----------



## Punnchy (May 31, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Sims 2. Old game but still fun, and a childhood favorite. Also playing a little bit of TF2 and Morrowind.



There was a very nice certain air of fun when you could take your favorite anime characters and build them in the sims, just to see how well they interacted based on what was known of their personality.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2014)

Going to be playing Smash Bros. Melee in a few hours.  Local game store's hosting a small Smash tournament and I signed up.  Only about a dozen players, but hopefully I can get past Round 1 ... right?


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> There was a very nice certain air of fun when you could take your favorite anime characters and build them in the sims, just to see how well they interacted based on what was known of their personality.



Back when I was really obsessed with MLP I made the ponies as humans, and then would watch them live their lives in the Sim world. Sometimes I would get bored and make Rainbow Dash and Applejack lesbians, and... well... heh heh...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 1, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Going to be playing Smash Bros. Melee in a few hours.  Local game store's hosting a small Smash tournament and I signed up.  Only about a dozen players, but hopefully I can get past Round 1 ... right?



I came in third place out of ten.  Not bad.  It definitely had its moments -- several players took an SD here and there because they messed up a recovery move or somesuch (one battle I won because I was hanging on the ledge when they completely ran off it, so they couldn't grab.  That was not deliberate).  Another one of my battles was epic -- matches were two out of three with the first match having random characters, and both me and my opponent were given . . . PICHU.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 2, 2014)

*Bravery Default

*The game feels like there's not a lot of challenge. I'm level 20 and I already have the first 5 classes. Could totally use more friends too.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> *Bravery Default
> 
> *The game feels like there's not a lot of challenge. I'm level 20 and I already have the first 5 classes. Could totally use more friends too.


Don't worry, it certainly gets harder.  For example, you do end up having rematches with the four crystal bosses, and when you do, they are considerably stronger:  One of them beat me so hard (within 4-5 turns) it was actually rather embarrassing (I lasted like twice as long the first time).


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Don't worry, it certainly gets harder.  For example, you do end up having rematches with the four crystal bosses, and when you do, they are considerably stronger:  One of them beat me so hard (within 4-5 turns) it was actually rather embarrassing (I lasted like twice as long the first time).



That makes me feel a bit better, cause right now it's just so... easy... :3


----------



## LazyShaymin (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm currently playing Borderlands 2, Minecraft with friends, Mario kart 8, Mario Golf: World Tour, CS:GO of course, and several other games as well.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> That makes me feel a bit better, cause right now it's just so... easy... :3


A quick example:  Chaugmar.  This boss might leave you banging your head against a wall trying to figure out what abilities you need to beat him.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

Right now I'm playing the old classic Sonic the Hedgehog 3 and Knuckles.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> A quick example:  Chaugmar.  This boss might leave you banging your head against a wall trying to figure out what abilities you need to beat him.



I actually did the theif side quest recently, and the battle there was the first challenge I've had in a while.
Also, why the hell do people keep sending lvl 99 nemesis?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 4, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Also, why the hell do people keep sending lvl 99 nemesis?


Nemeses can be as low as Lv.20, actually, but those don't get much distribution because most people beat them already.

And that Thief fight gave me a rough time too.  If my mages weren't out of MP (or if I kept persisting until Khint decided to up and leave Jackal in the lurch; I had them down maybe 40% by that time) I probably wouldn't have had to reset and grind some levels before trying again.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm playing that game where you shoot yourself in the head to summon monsters into battle.
Persona 3 FES sure is weird....

I'm enjoying it though. Though Tartarus is really boring to explore. The game is a grind-fest to the max too, and I'm currently having trouble fighting this Shadow on floor 110 that has an attack that has a 50% chance to 1 hit KO me. ITS NOT FAIR AT ALL.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

persona is unfair


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Nemeses can be as low as Lv.20, actually, but those don't get much distribution because most people beat them already.
> 
> And that Thief fight gave me a rough time too.  If my mages weren't out of MP (or if I kept persisting until Khint decided to up and leave Jackal in the lurch; I had them down maybe 40% by that time) I probably wouldn't have had to reset and grind some levels before trying again.



Yeah, I cant beat either of the two types I have right now. I can hurt one lots, but not beat it v.v, it sucks that they're immune to stop.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2014)

I was able to beat the Lv.25 Mammon Nemesis on roughly equal ground, but the Lv.50 Satan is another story (Lv.63 and still can't last more than 5 turns; he puts Berserk on everybody and suddenly everything hits the fan.  No such thing as Berserk immunity apparently).  Not even thinking about the Lv.70 ones yet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2014)

Milo said:


> persona is unfair





Battlechili1 said:


> I'm playing that game where you shoot yourself in the head to summon monsters into battle.
> Persona 3 FES sure is weird....
> 
> I'm enjoying it though. Though Tartarus is really boring to explore. The game is a grind-fest to the max too, and I'm currently having trouble fighting this Shadow on floor 110 that has an attack that has a 50% chance to 1 hit KO me. ITS NOT FAIR AT ALL.


Welcome to SMT!


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 5, 2014)

I've stopped playing *Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3)* again...I just can't get used to the new battle/combat gameplay tactics etc...

Anyways, I'm now playing *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 10: The Titan Factory*.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 5, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Welcome to SMT!


Heheh. And I hear that mainline SMT is a lot harder than Persona. Can't wait to jump into Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga (I'm already in the middle of the Raidou games)

Anyways, finally beat the darn boss on that floor. And on time too; the full-moon is a-coming.



Toddler Naruto said:


> Anyways, I'm now playing *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 10: The Titan Factory*.


I played a demo of that game and it was pretty cool. Still kinda want to play it. Maybe someday I'll buy it. How is the game?


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 5, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I played a demo of that game and it was pretty cool. Still kinda want to play it. Maybe someday I'll buy it. How is the game?



I immediately loved the game as soon as I started playing it, hehe . Then again, I'm always a sucker for decent 3D platformers with lots of action/adventure elements ^_^.

I believe you can buy the Premium Edition on PSN for $20 New, that includes both the game and all DLC.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 5, 2014)

I am currently feeding mercilessly as Skywrath Mage in the doto's.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 5, 2014)

Clash of Clans.

Getting PTSD flashbacks to farmville with this one. Nothing to do right now since everything takes literally hours to upgrade.


----------



## Morii (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm constantly switching between Fire Emblem and Transistor.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 8, 2014)

I've started playing *Dead Space 1 (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 05: Lethal Devotion*.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I was able to beat the Lv.25 Mammon Nemesis on roughly equal ground, but the Lv.50 Satan is another story (Lv.63 and still can't last more than 5 turns; he puts Berserk on everybody and suddenly everything hits the fan.  No such thing as Berserk immunity apparently).  Not even thinking about the Lv.70 ones yet.


 
Have you tried reflect rings? 

Had a friend add me, their summon... kills the lvl 25 Leviathan in a hit.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

LazyShaymin said:


> I'm currently playing Borderlands 2, Minecraft with friends, Mario kart 8, Mario Golf: World Tour, CS:GO of course, and several other games as well.



thats alot of games at once. How many do you actually finish?


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

Um.. My katamari addiction continues. Started playing Beautiful Katamari again. I'm tired of shooters.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Have you tried reflect rings?


Nope, and it isn't a reflectable spell/attack anyway.  However, the Spiritmaster gets a nifty skill at high levels that renders the party immune to ALL status ailments for five turns, that might be just what I need....


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Nope, and it isn't a reflectable spell/attack anyway.  However, the Spiritmaster gets a nifty skill at high levels that renders the party immune to ALL status ailments for five turns, that might be just what I need....



It would make sense if there was, also there might be a rare ring that would have the effect to make resistance to beserk higher, I think in earlier ff titles there was one called the rainbow ring or pin or something?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2014)

I beat the six dragons in Bravely Default and climbed my way up through Vampire Castle.  That place is BRUTAL in Chapter 6!  Seems to only be three enemy types (Cerberus wolf will counterattack all physical hits for about 4000+ damage; vampire bat loves to CONFUSE YOUR WHOLE PARTY and Melusine demon can CHARM YOUR WHOLE PARTY; there were several Game Overs and more than a few ragequits along the way up; thank heavens for autosave!).

The boss himself isn't that bad ... until he does Energy Burst (Chaugmar's signature move) and Bone Crush (Skull Lancer's signature move).  Bone Crush does damage equal to each person's (max HP - current) so it WILL KILL YOU if you're at less than 50% HP.  He also has 200,000 HP in this chapter and outspeeds my whole party.  Ouch.

At this point, I think I'm actually safer challenging Chaugmar himself to a duel.  There's only one of him, he only hits one person at a time (save for Energy Burst which is well telegraphed), and he's got a fixed attack pattern I can totally exploit.  Plus, Tiz has Demon Slayer now.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 10, 2014)

*Don't Starve* Made it 26 days before my best character so far bit off more then he could chew.
*Terarria  *with my gf, we where in the jungle. she died, i almost died.
*Bravery Default *seems like I'm picking this one up daily. I smacked the summoner around today for a few minutes before the win, lol.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I beat the six dragons in Bravely Default and climbed my way up through Vampire Castle.  That place is BRUTAL in Chapter 6!  Seems to only be three enemy types (Cerberus wolf will counterattack all physical hits for about 4000+ damage; vampire bat loves to CONFUSE YOUR WHOLE PARTY and Melusine demon can CHARM YOUR WHOLE PARTY; there were several Game Overs and more than a few ragequits along the way up; thank heavens for autosave!).
> 
> The boss himself isn't that bad ... until he does Energy Burst (Chaugmar's signature move) and Bone Crush (Skull Lancer's signature move).  Bone Crush does damage equal to each person's (max HP - current) so it WILL KILL YOU if you're at less than 50% HP.  He also has 200,000 HP in this chapter and outspeeds my whole party.  Ouch.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm actually safer challenging Chaugmar himself to a duel.  There's only one of him, he only hits one person at a time (save for Energy Burst which is well telegraphed), and he's got a fixed attack pattern I can totally exploit.  Plus, Tiz has Demon Slayer now.


That shit is HARD!!! I remember I just fought a dragon and thought it would be easy...nope 1 hit k.o each time. Don't even get me started on the vampire king....congrats to you for beating them.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> That shit is HARD!!! I remember I just fought a dragon and thought it would be easy...nope 1 hit k.o each time. Don't even get me started on the vampire king....congrats to you for beating them.



Who said anything about beating him?  Wasn't me 

And again, DO NOT challenge those dragons without the Spiritmaster's Greater Spirit Ward / Enigma (preferably in combination with the Red Mage's BP Recovery).  Even if you're several levels higher, if you can't remove elemental weaknesses you will get killed almost every time.

However, I have beaten my rematches with all four Crystal bosses.  Agnes spammed Curada/Curaga on Gigas Lich for massive damage; the Templar's Rampart skill totally blocks Chaugmar's Energy Burst (his only attack that can hit more than one party member at a time, plus Chaugmar has a strict attack pattern you can exploit); Spiritmaster's Enigma skill totally blocks Rusalka's Dark Flow (plus I had charm immunity on everyone); but Orthros really put up a fight with constantly spamming his elemental breath (namely, combining Deep Freeze / Hellfire with the non-elemental Blazzard).  All the time I had Ringabel carrying Pirate skills to constantly keep the bosses Defanged (it cut my damage by 1/3 ~ 1/2), while Tiz hit for massive damage with elemental Sword Magic + Hunting skills (lacking a shield, I had him equipped with Damage Dispersion).

The party is actually Lv.70 by now, so now the question is do I head for the Holy Pillar or do I try some of those sidequests?  I can sense a major plot twist approaching (and it's an ominous one, now that Ringabel has his memory back and all)....

Oh, and on a Bravely Default note, this is mine:
[video=youtube;0N08NkUJtv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N08NkUJtv8[/video]


----------



## Theenots2112 (Jun 10, 2014)

The Last Remnant

It's a bit on the strange side, but its good none the less...


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 10, 2014)

Tried to spend an hour in *skyrim*, it didn't happen. I only got the urge to do so after i heard my neighbor playing it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2014)

There is no final boss battle in Bravely Default Chapter 6.  However, a certain number is decreasing, and now it's at 2 (it was originally five, or six depending on who you ask, and no I did NOT notice it until Ringabel got his memory back and pointed it out).  My trope savviness is going haywire with a potential Nice Job Breaking It Hero, but that remains to be seen....

Now I attempted going toe-to-toe for the optional Conjurer job class ... the guy has 200,000 HP and his strongest attack is the infamous Meteor (y'know, the magical version of Multiburst).  I actually got him down to 80,000 before he finally beat me.  I think I need to put Stand Your Ground (Lv.13 Freelancer skill) back on some of my peeps (currently only Ringabel has access to it).


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 12, 2014)

I started playing *Dead Space 2 (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 02: I Need Transportation*.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 12, 2014)

Played around 3hrs of *Terarria *with my friend krystal.


----------



## veeno (Jun 13, 2014)

Replaying the entire Metal Gear series in preperation for the Phantom Pain.

After that I might do the same with Zelda.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 14, 2014)

More *Terraria*, some by myself, some with my girlfriend.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 14, 2014)

Destiny on the ps4


----------



## lefurr (Jun 14, 2014)

Battlefield hardline beta. (PC)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 14, 2014)

Finished reviewing Etrian Odyssey Untold, my first 9/10 in a while. Great game compared to its predecessor (can't wait for Persona Q, which basically is EO 5). Also, Chibi Robo Let's Go Photo, whose main gimmick half works (woops) and Gravity Badgers, which is quite fun, though maybe a bit too simplistic.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 17, 2014)

Halo 4 Spartan Ops in co-op. Nothing helps relieve stress like running around blowing crap up...


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 17, 2014)

About 4 hrs of Terraria with the gf


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 18, 2014)

Pokémon Art Academy : s'alright I guess. As of now I don't see much improvement with my drawing skills, but at least I get to draw Pokémon, so tht's cool.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2014)

Going through Hard Mode in Ratchet and Clank Future A Crack In Time so I can platinum the game.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 18, 2014)

Spent a good 6.5 hrs today in *Terraria *with the Nuucat, kinda suprised that we didn't kill any new bosses, just some old ones: The eye 3 times and the worm 2.

Last night it was a slight spree of* Bravery Default*.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 18, 2014)

Monster hunter 3 ultimate has been keeping me busy for weeks.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm most of the way through Chaptrer 7 in Bravely Default.  I think I know what I need to do, but do I "have the courage to disobey" ?  I don't know, but I do know that the boss battles in Chapter 7 have kicked ass and taken names a bit too often.  I want to get the last two job classes, and I really want to do that rematch against Ominous (he brings along a cute Fire D'Gon named of all things "Bahamut").  I could just try my hand at that rematch with Orthros but I'm seriously afraid of him constantly spamming Blazzard and Fire/Ice Breath like last time.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 22, 2014)

I've started playing *Saints Row 2 (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 03: Down Payment*.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 22, 2014)

In homage to the whole steam sale. I'm crafting badges, and using this as an excuse to play installed games i'd never touch otherwise;

*Trine 2* it's too platformy
*Dungeon Hearts* I like this game.
*Foul Play* I need to spend more time on this one as well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2014)

I got some extra cash from Nintendo through their premium thing, so I bought Tomodachi Life.
It's awesome for just wasting a few minutes here and there^^


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 22, 2014)

About to play some Team Fortress 2 if anyone wants to join (Corpser_UK)).


----------



## GeekyFerret (Jun 22, 2014)

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm taking a break from Mario Kart 8 after getting my arse kicked on Mirror Special Cup, so I'm just building stuff on Creative mode in Minecraft (Pocket).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 22, 2014)

dark souls 2 being a sunbro.


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 22, 2014)

Leveling up my Zer0 in Borderlands 2 :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 22, 2014)

Stroodle said:


> Leveling up my Zer0 in Borderlands 2 :3


It's nice to know that B0re is still OP enough to play solo.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jun 22, 2014)

Weeeeelllll, since you asked a gamer...


Persona 3

Final Fantasy Dissidia Duodecim

Summon Night 2

Final Fantasy 6 Advanced (2nd time)

Xenoblade Chronicles (nunchuck broke )


League of Legends (AllDayEveryDay)


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 22, 2014)

Right now...

> Recently started Shin Megami Tensei IV. I will either persevere the "difficulty" or drop it in a week (P3/P4 is just much more accessible to me).

> Restarting my PokÃ©mon X file sometime this week; soon ish...

> Steam Sale is robbing my wallet, but giving me lots of neat games. Too many to list, though!

... but in a week, I'm gonna use the WoW "free 7 days" offer they gave me, and try to enjoy that for a week, 'cause of course it does.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 23, 2014)

I decided to re download the emulator dust off Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team. And through deliberately cheating the personality test by random chance, I got Totodile.

I just got reminded how touchy I get with the thought of transformation. Not sure if I love it or hate it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 23, 2014)

The Stanley Parable. Such a strange, funny game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I decided to re download the emulator dust off Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team. And through deliberately cheating the personality test by random chance, I got Totodile.
> 
> I just got reminded how touchy I get with the thought of transformation. Not sure if I love it or hate it.



When I played Sky I got a Riolu, not gaming the test or anything, that actually was my results.

But yeah, the reason they chose to use TF as a theme is it's the quickest way to explain why a character can suddenly understand Poketalk.  In a series that is basically never told from a Poke-centric POV.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> But yeah, the reason they chose to use TF as a theme is it's the quickest way to explain why a character can suddenly understand Poketalk.  In a series that is basically never told from a Poke-centric POV.


That's part of the reason N from Gen 5 was so interesting.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> When I played Sky I got a Riolu, not gaming the test or anything, that actually was my results.
> 
> But yeah, the reason they chose to use TF as a theme is it's the quickest way to explain why a character can suddenly understand Poketalk.  In a series that is basically never told from a Poke-centric POV.



It's mildly annoying that you and your partner can only evolve after completing 2 story arcs.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> It's mildly annoying that you and your partner can only evolve after completing 2 story arcs.


Combined with the fact that you have to go to a specific place to do it.  At least Gates to Infinity let you evolve whenever (albeit only after completing all the story arcs).


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2014)

I had a sonic binge the other night, and googled sonic for some reason, and found out you can unlock the emerald hill stage in adventure 2, so I'm playing adventure 2


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2014)

Milo said:


> I had a sonic binge the other night, and googled sonic for some reason, and found out you can unlock the emerald hill stage in adventure 2, so I'm playing adventure 2


That's not true, you can unlock Green Hill Zone though. And boy, are you gonna have fun doing that! Horrible, infuriating fun.

If you're playing the Xbox remake, I hear you can't even unlock it without buying DLC.


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> That's not true, you can unlock Green Hill Zone though. And boy, are you gonna have fun doing that! Horrible, infuriating fun.
> 
> If you're playing the Xbox remake, I hear you can't even unlock it without buying DLC.



I... didn't even know they had an xbox remake. sonic on the xbox doesn't feel right...

oh I see. the DLC is the "battle" remake from the gamecube version. when you buy it on xbox or PS3, it comes as the original dreamcast version.

it's amazing how they've managed to create DLC out of a 14 y/o game. 

BUT omg, they have the original adventures as well... I missed the voice acting and character animations SOOOO much in that game.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2014)

Sonic on Nintendo consoles doesn't feel right! They're bitter enemies!

Does Ryan have nostalgia for Sonic's wonky mouth?


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2014)

there was so much about the game I miss


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm playing some counter-strike. feel free to join or add me, I'm usually playing. (FILTHY CASUAL)


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 25, 2014)

I had planned to mess with my *Mugen *engine tonight, but I got bored....


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 25, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> It's nice to know that B0re is still OP enough to play solo.


It is indeed op, but I don't really use it that often


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2014)

Dynasty Warrior 8...for PC


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2014)

Still Tomodchi Life.
Biff from The book of Biff and Mako Mankanshoku from Kill la Kill got married today :3

Here is a panorama of all the guests: 




From left to right we have Morgan Freeman, the TV (who is married to Midna from Twilight Princess), Hollywood Hogan, the amazing athelete Bellsprout, Slenderman, myself, Vinny from Vinesauce and Will Ager, the villager from Animal Crossing.

And here we have our lovely couple ^3^





Morgan also had to stop a huge fight between Tifa from FF7 and Will today:




Morgan is wearing his traditional hamster costume and Tifa is sporting the Fried Shrimp Hat, the main export item of my island, Waifu Island.

This game is amazing.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 27, 2014)

*Bravery Default* haven't been getting the time in I want
*Skyward Collapse* I must play this more.
*Tower of Guns* for the lulz!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm playing The Lost Age, almost done. I transferred my party from the Wii U Virtual Console Golden Sun, which is sorta magical. Like my party was on the Wii U... now it's on the GBA. I'm gonna play through Dark Dawn next, to get the whole series experience. 



CaptainCool said:


> From left to right we have Morgan Freeman, the TV (who is married to Midna from Twilight Princess), Hollywood Hogan, the amazing athelete Bellsprout, Slenderman, myself, Vinny from Vinesauce and Will Ager, the villager from Animal Crossing.


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooookayyyyy!  

( :? )


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been playing Metal Slug 3 with KO Foxing. Good old arcade fun. I was so happy I could beat the first stage without dying and 8 POW rescues. 

Then I proceeded to lose my sixty lives in the consecutive levels. That game is hella hard.

Oh, but I did get to the final boss, so that's something!


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 28, 2014)

Currently I am playing League of Legends, Guild Wars 2, Mario Kart 8 and occasionally whatever I have on my Steam account.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna play through Dark Dawn next, to get the whole series experience.



NO DON'T !!! It'll ruin your life (or just be veeery disappointing). Never felt so betrayed by a developper until that episode reared it's ugly head. But hey, your choice dude.

OT : Tried Rogue Legacy in between 2 Blue Screens of Death. Pretty fun game.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> NO DON'T !!! It'll ruin your life (or just be veeery disappointing). Never felt so betrayed by a developper until that episode reared it's ugly head. But hey, your choice dude.


Oh, I've played through it before, when it first came out. (The first Golden Sun is the only one that I hadn't experienced until recently!) I liked it a lot! Even if it doesn't have the best plot, the gameplay, music and setting's still at the standards set by the prequels.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh... Well to be honest, I did find it enjoyable, but plot-wise, it was one of the worst written game I've ever played (that I cared for). The ending especially was something that seemed out of a child's mind, which was quite frustrating...

Edit : What's with the 'Hot' stuff in my profile ?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 28, 2014)

So i got the Dawngaurd DLC for Skyrim because it was on the Steam sale. I made a new character just for it, too.

Thus begins the adventure of Sir Sideburns...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 28, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So i got the Dawngaurd DLC for Skyrim because it was on the Steam sale. I made a new character just for it, too.
> 
> Thus begins the adventure of Sir Sideburns...


 Not only do I have to worry about dragons fragging possibly beneficial NPCs, now vampires can do that as well.
I often quote George Clooney.  "Motherfucking vampires!"


----------



## Draskghellion (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm playing SimCity [The new one] If anyone is interested, feel free to add me, an so we can play together in a region. :3
Origin id: Draskette

Cheers!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Edit : What's with the 'Hot' stuff in my profile ?


The title system updated to describe users more accurately.

The original Golden Sun didn't really have a strong plot, either.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 28, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Oh... Well to be honest, I did find it enjoyable, but plot-wise, it was one of the worst written game I've ever played (that I cared for). The ending especially was something that seemed out of a child's mind, which was quite frustrating...
> 
> Edit : What's with the 'Hot' stuff in my profile ?



Look at your post count. It's a reference to Fahrenheit 451. =p


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooooooh oookay...

Aaaand now it's gone. Though I've got to say, it was accurate, since I am quite hot indeed (yeah, I'm not narcissistic in any way, shape or form ♪)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 28, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So i got the Dawngaurd DLC for Skyrim because it was on the Steam sale. I made a new character just for it, too.
> 
> Thus begins the adventure of Sir Sideburns...



Joining the Dawnguard was literally the last thing I've done so far.

Other than that, I'm trying to figure out how best to kill the guy who's trying to get me into the thieves' guild (I'm trying to keep to a "good" character for my first playthrough, I don't even have any bounty yet).


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 29, 2014)

3DS -- PokÃ©mon X (officially restarted recently or something)

PS3 -- Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst (kinda sorta put down SO4)

PC -- . . . uh . . . ?????


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Bravery Default *After a short hiatus I've managed to collect two more job class mark things, and I almost cried getting one of them, the back story was just a little bit on the sad side for one of them, v.v


----------



## ZettaBit (Jun 29, 2014)

Watch Dogs is actually pretty good. Running around hacking everyone's bank accounts for cash right now


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 29, 2014)

I started playing *Family Guy: Back to the Multiverse (PS3)* , I just completed *Mission 01: It's All Greek to Me* .


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2014)

Check out what I did to my SP in Bravely Default:

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAADRUqGEpg3EbQ

Remember, you can't use Bravely Second if your SP is < 0.  That means I really did trigger Bravely Second and then spend 20 SP all at once....


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2014)

Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1)
Currently trying to save Algus on the Mandalia Plains.
I love Ivalice. Its my favorite Final Fantasy setting.


----------



## RedDagger (Jul 1, 2014)

I've had access my brother's steam collection on a his nice PC. So, of course:
Thomas was alone!
TF2!
Hotline Miami!
Skyrim!
The experience of downloading mods for Skyrim!
TF2!
Damn, the difference is so amazing ;_;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 1, 2014)

Finally realised my dream of killing giants in Skyrim.

As long as I've got a few minutes to spare, my magic robes and my trusty fire Atronach ^.^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 1, 2014)

dark souls 2 been pvping with dual rapiers


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 1, 2014)

I just bought borderlands 2 on steam, so I'm playing that. Trying real hard not to abandon it 15 levels in and just go back to counter strike.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2014)

We should have a Final Fantasy thread or should we?  (I bet it's somewhere buried deep down under the permafrost, amirite?)

Because I could really use a place to brag about stuff like this.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2014)

That's totally my song!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2014)

There are already plenty of retro remixes of it (some of them more 8-bit than others) on YT, but I decided to make mine different by excluding the Noise channel.  Meaning the bass track has to do double duty.


----------



## StylusTheWolf (Jul 2, 2014)

I will probably play Thomas was alone soon. Or Typewriter.


----------



## gendermutt (Jul 2, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon on H1 difficulty. I already beat it on Beginner mode without anyone dead or any epic weapons broken. This playthrough I'm letting people keel over so that I can go to all the gaiden chapters.


----------



## Buxly (Jul 3, 2014)

Lately ive been into playing the Fallout New Vegas because I had the urge to replay it again. Also I got Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare recently and ive been playing that a good bit as well. If your not really interested in computer games then how about Dragon Age Origins for PS3? Just beat that 2 times lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2014)

the last remnant, just started since it since i got it from the steam sale.


----------



## Celeste~ (Jul 4, 2014)

Pokemon x and y (I have both) and pokemon black and white (both too) I play everything with my fiancÃ©. Monster hunter 3 ultimate on wii u and 3ds. I also play animal crossing usually. 
I've been playing a lot recently while awaiting for my cintiq to be fixed!
Can't wait for all the new nintendo games coming out. I'm so excited!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2014)

Almost finished with Dark Dawn. I'm glad I picked it up again, it's a good game! Yes, there are flaws, but the good massively outweighs the bad. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 7, 2014)

Still thoroughly enjoying myself in Titanfall on the xbox 360. I got some new achievements, including the Best In Class achievement, which I never expected to ever get. I'm not that good of a player.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 7, 2014)

My SP has _finally_ recharged in Bravely Default.  Plus I finally got that last Job class, Conjurer.  Had to beat a tag-team of Yulyana + DeRosso to get it though ... argh.  If Yulyana does Meteor while DeRosso does Energy Burst (or Bone Crush) you are royally _screwed_.  I was really tempted to call in a Summon Friend to attack them (I have one for over 100,000 damage, and one for 999,999 - yes, really), but ultimately I stuck it out.  I did have to use one Summon Friend for a healing special but that was it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 7, 2014)

Gex 64: Enter the Gecko.

Levels are sorta bland, but Gex is hilarious in his own right.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 8, 2014)

Just spent about an hour playing *Borderlands *with my girlfriend. We both leveled up and we've managed to take out a boss type enemy.

On my own it's been a bit of *Bravely Default* I spent most of that time trying to kill a nemesis, and failing miserablly.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

Growlanser Wayfarer of Time for the PSP. I'm trying to fight off the urge to play Persona 3 for the 11th time. Not joking I love that game to death (no pun intended)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 10, 2014)

dark souls 2 started a new character :3c


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 20, 2014)

BioShock Infinite. I've had it for a while but just started playing it. I like it


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2014)

Taking a break from my Bravely Default chiptunes and making one from Mario 64.  Still not finished, but presentable enough to show off:
[video=youtube;pQiuNt3mtKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQiuNt3mtKY[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 20, 2014)

*Record of Agarest War   
*I spent about 4 hours and gained a character.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 20, 2014)

Been playing a lot of the Legend of Grimrock recently. I gave all my prisoners dirty names, and it's still funny.


----------



## mcjoel (Jul 20, 2014)

Im playing the Destiny beta it's fun can't wait for thereal tthing thoug.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2014)

Another World. I forgot just how punishing this game was.
Mycaruba.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2014)

dark souls 2 working on another character to get ready for the DLC coming this tuesday


----------



## Phuseos (Jul 21, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: A link between worlds. It's ok.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 23, 2014)

*Street Pass Mii Plaza Games*
 Puzzle Swap - 5 New pieces
 Find Mii - 18 damage on 2 armored ghosts.
 Mii force - I managed to keep 9/10 alive.
 Flower Town - Having 7 street pass guests, I get a new breed of plant. I also scored 4 seeds. took a job and sold a plant too.
 Warriors Way - Starting Troops 3322, ending troops, 4318
 Monster Mannor - 7 new pieces, no weapon upgrades, 1 monster killed :|

*Bravely Default*
 I killed a nemisis, by using every viable street pass tag person I  could get my hands on and popping all four of my party's current alts  too....


----------



## LauriJ (Jul 26, 2014)

Spec Ops The Line on Steam. Currently on chapter 4 I believe.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 27, 2014)

Front Mission - DS
Animal Crossing New Leaf - 2DS


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 27, 2014)

Dunno if this counts as a game really, but I'm playing Rocksmith 2014. I got it less than a week ago, and I've already logged several times the hours I played the original.

I love it. It takes the format of a rhythm game, and I LOVE rhythm games, and an actual guitar, which I also love, but suck ass at. The AI is so damn great too, it gives you really specific feedback and there's so many options to help you improve. It's basically highly interactive guitar tabs.

What I really love is that there's songs on it that I really want to learn, and I've come a long way already, and I can feel myself getting generally better ^.^. I'm still waiting for my calluses to come in though.


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Jul 27, 2014)

WAS playing the Destiny Beta until it ended 40 minutes ago *cry*


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 27, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> (snip)



~ Month Later Update? (lol) ~

3DS -- Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D . . . will be starting it, anyway!

PS3 -- Destiny [Beta] . . . or was? :'(

PC -- Magic 2015 [Duels of the Planeswalkers] . . . 'cause cardboard just wasn't enough, I guess!


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

Well... Today at first I was playing Kerbal Space Program, then I was playing CS GO with 4 lithuanian friends and finished the day off with Watch Dogs


----------



## SavageBlueWolf (Jul 28, 2014)

Been playing the hell out of Battlefield 4 recently.It was double xp last weekend and my rank went from level 17 to level 42 with using 5 extra 100% boosts that I got from battlepacks!!I love playing metro and locker but theres others I like but these two levels are always fun to play on!


----------



## RedDagger (Jul 28, 2014)

Fistful of Frags.

Oh man, every kill is so satisfying. I love how it's slow-paced in many aspects (reloading, needing to move slow to aim and take time to aim, time between shots and few weapons being able to kill instantly) making individual encounters last longer than other shooters, feeling a bit more like a duel.

Then random little things like having unlimited ammo, instead being limited by reload times. It works so well!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 28, 2014)

Heroes of the Storm.  Good times.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 28, 2014)

Shovel Knight! It is so mighty.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 28, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Shovel Knight! It is so mighty.



Uhh... I was expecting something like "my balls". You're getting old, chap.



On topic: World of Tanks (only Clan Wars) and Warframe.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2014)

Does Miiverse count as a game, because I've been playing it a lot

The level of perversion rivals FA


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 29, 2014)

*Black Ops 2* with Zif and his girlfriend Kavori, we played about 45 minutes and ran through two sets of bots. I feel that I need to play this more to be less rusty.



SirRob said:


> Does Miiverse count as a game, because I've been playing it a lot
> 
> The level of perversion rivals FA


I count the mii streetpass games as something I play, so yes?
Also, your getting sig quoted.


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

final fantasy 3

I like being able to change jobs in FF. it makes me feel accomplished


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 29, 2014)

I've started playing *Just Cause 1 (PS2)*, hopefully this game will keep me busy until my replacement PS3 Blu-ray laser arrives on August 09.


----------



## Saga (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried my hand at Hitman: Blood Money today....
Well, it ran great on arch which was a pleasant surprise but I'm pretty shit at it. I'm the type of guy who takes direct orders and carries them out, I can do this well. When I'm given limited information and told to make it work... things don't turn out well. Especially when I only have two mags.


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I'm going to give another shot on TERA rising.

Last time my friends stop and I was exploring alone and it gets boring.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 2, 2014)

I played about 2 hours of hearthstone last night, enjoyable little game I think, but I'm getting my butt kicked by hunters, regularly.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2014)

the simpsons hit and run

this game is underrated


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm playing the last of us for the ps4 I'm so pissed at myself for not getting it when it came out on the ps3


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2014)

I guess 60 fps is nice, but... I'm getting a little tired of "next gen editions". they take a 2 year old game, very slightly update the graphics, and charge the full price of a game. 

I think I'm less of a fan of the fact that the PS4 has more PS3 games, than actual PS4 exclusive games.


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 2, 2014)

Playing Plague Inc eradicating humanity with the zombie virus add-on. I'll be playing the shit out of Destiny when it comes out.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Started playing Bravely Default again. After taking a break from it I've been able to achieve so much.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm playing Dragon's Dogma. I'm going through Bitterblack Isle now and finally got my Archmage Hat. So much Sorcerer swag...


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2014)

Not 'playing' in the usual sense, but I'm constantly working on new chiptunes in FamiTracker.

You will never guess which song I had to record as a source reference . . . (Okay, you _might_ be able to guess just based on that statement, but of course I'm not going to answer you )


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 3, 2014)

Playing Counter Strike. Getting wrecked. Then my teammates DC'd. 


Why do I play this shitty game.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 3, 2014)

I recently started Second Quest on Zelda: Wind Waker HD for the Wii U. I'm also trying to finally finish Ocarina of Time 3D for the 3DS. I also recently bought Kid Icarus Uprising for the 3DS and it is great.

I've also been considering buying Bravely Default because I keep hearing that it is a good game but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## serillia (Aug 3, 2014)

Guild Wars 2 for me


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 4, 2014)

Currently sloggin' through Mega Man 5 and 6 and desperately trying to continue Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney...


----------



## veeno (Aug 5, 2014)

Ninja Gaidan (nes)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2014)

dark souls 2 leveling up quality build.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 6, 2014)

Stuck my nose in UT2004 again.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Gunstar Heroes for Sega Genesis.  Gonna finally beat it.  Its only taken me 18 years.


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 6, 2014)

Need For Speed Carbon.


----------



## Saga (Aug 6, 2014)

Euro truck simulator (2?).
There's something about driving a manual truck for 6 hours that really makes you re-evaluate your life.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 7, 2014)

Mostly inFamous.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 8, 2014)

*Hearthstone* - I suck when it comes to playing against hunters.
*Unreal Tournament 3* - played few rounds with a buddy
*Dark Souls* after seeing a friend on Fa streaming it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 8, 2014)

dark souls 2, waiting for poeple to come into the rat area so i can kill them. takes a bit longer tha most waits but my win rate is really high in it.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2014)

Verdun - Fun but early and buggy
Wolfenstein: The New Order - Playing on 999 mode after getting all the perks and upgrades. Shit's crazy.
XCOM: Enemy Unknown (With Long War mod) - Punching things in the face with MECs never gets old


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 10, 2014)

BEAT BRAVELY DEFAULT! The final boss, counting all forms, has about 750,000HP in Hard Mode and his strongest attacks can deal 8000-9999 across a whole Lv.90-ish party. Yowch....

Unlocked the New Game Plus and a bonus movie teasing - spoiler alert - the sequel, 'Bravely Second'.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 10, 2014)

Conception 2: Children Of the Seven Stars
Although not as popular as other Atlus games, it is a very entertaining game.  The battle system is also kind of interesting.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 10, 2014)

More *Dark Souls* and when not playing that for several hours:
*Hearthstone*

Later on:

2 hrs of *Dungeon Siege III*


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 11, 2014)

I know it's an old game now but I've recently got stuck I to APB: Reloaded.

Failing that I'm usually on Titanfall, 
but I'm still trying to get myself to start Murdered: soul suspect.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 11, 2014)

Cytus
Aka the most addicting game known to white teenage weeaboos


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 11, 2014)

I just dragged out Sonic Classic Collection for the Nintendo DS. It is a compilation of Sonic the Hedgehog, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, and Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles. Oddly, it does not have Sonic the Hedgehog CD on it.


----------



## Fiab (Aug 12, 2014)

Just started on Mass Effect for the first time. Other than that it's XCom and Final Fantasy IV.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 12, 2014)

*Dark Souls* : I got me that sword the dragon's tail drops, and I killed me a dude in big black armor, and i found a useless merchant.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 12, 2014)

Tylenol said:


> Cytus
> Aka the most addicting game known to white teenage weeaboos



Agreed. It kinda also is like a Hyperactive Cat Sim. Gotta tap all those dots !


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 12, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I just dragged out Sonic Classic Collection for the Nintendo DS. It is a compilation of Sonic the Hedgehog, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, and Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles. Oddly, it does not have Sonic the Hedgehog CD on it.



You make me want to whip out my gamecube and play sonic mega collection. Sadly it's 4:30am I'm tired and I'm probably going to forget about it later.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> XCOM: Enemy Unknown (With Long War mod) - Punching things in the face with MECs never gets old



Does the Long War mod work with Enemy Unknown, or do you need the expansion first?


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 12, 2014)

*Knights of Pen and Paper +1* while watching a friend stream last night.


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 12, 2014)

SCP-Containment Breach. Still trying to access the SCP-860 forest.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> You make me want to whip out my gamecube and play sonic mega collection. Sadly it's 4:30am I'm tired and I'm probably going to forget about it later.



I also have Sonic Mega Collection! I bought the DS compilation because it was at Target on the " These games are old and still not sold so they have a price cut" shelf. You should also get Sonic Gems Collection for the Gamecube. It has Sonic the Hedgehog CD on it, among other games.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 13, 2014)

Well it seems  that I got a decent playset in today with a first grade and his mom.

*Black Ops II *- the kid can't move and shoot at the same time... moving on.
*Marvel vs Campcom 2* his mom killed him like 3 times... then I killed his mom with 1 char at 10% health left... and so
*Castle Crashers *I leveled to 5, mom leveled to 3, an the kid, after 2 bosses was finally 2ish.

 Yes, I entertained a child.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 13, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I also have Sonic Mega Collection! I bought the DS compilation because it was at Target on the " These games are old and still not sold so they have a price cut" shelf. You should also get Sonic Gems Collection for the Gamecube. It has Sonic the Hedgehog CD on it, among other games.



I do have Sonic Gems collection. I actually got that first as a gift then I bought Mega Collection.

The nostalgia is hitting hard! I gotta play it now.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2014)

Put the more or less final touches on this song, so it's shareworthy now:

[video=youtube;lTZItz5XQNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTZItz5XQNQ[/video]


----------



## Szhival (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Godtier (Aug 15, 2014)

The Binding of Isaac.....but then again, with 400+ hours, when am I /not/ playing it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2014)

dark souls 2, doing some pvp on my quality build (a build that splits between str/dex) and leveling up my pure sorcery character


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 16, 2014)

*Borderlands 2* I wish I could play it more.



Szhival said:


>



That game is the bomb. God Bless Gog for carrying it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 17, 2014)

Just completed Shadow Man for the N64. Fuck, the game was long, but good.

Onto Army Men: Sarge's Heroes. Nostalgia trip aaaahhh


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 17, 2014)

FINALLY got to complete the Halo 4 legendary co-op run a friend of mine and I have been working on for the better part of six months  We occasionally had to wrangle in a third (and at one point a fourth) player in to help us get through really difficult areas, but we finished it!

Still working my way through BioShock Infinite. Am so going to have to replay BioShock and BioShock 2 when I finish Infinite ^_^


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 17, 2014)

Street Pass Mii Plaza titles: Yay for different avatar outfit crappp


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Just completed Shadow Man for the N64. Fuck, the game was long, but good.



The penultimate cut-scene with the end boss is awesome. Getting all the souls for twin violator action was a bit of a chore, but worth it.


----------



## UberNerdMaster (Aug 17, 2014)

Replaying Grand Theft Auto 5, for the third time! <3


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been playing *Amazing Spider-Man* on my PS3 , I'm so happy my friend finally fixed my console .


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 18, 2014)

*Borderlands *with gf
*AC: New Leaf* because It was fun.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought an Xbox 360 yesterday and have started playing Sonic Generations on it. I also got Bioshock because I heard it was good but I have not played that one yet.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 19, 2014)

*Borderlands 1 *Killing some people, and other creatures with Nuucat.*
ANCL *Doing some stuff....
*Max Payne 3 *Killing some people


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm still playing *The Amazing Spider-Man (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 06: Smythe Strikes Back*.


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Payday 2, Borderlands 2, Aura Kingdom *depending on what my buddies feel like.
*Mortal Kombat Komplete, Metro Last Light* When there's no1 to play.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 25, 2014)

Blood 2: The Chosen.

It pales in comparison to the first game, but I'm still having fun with it.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 25, 2014)

Playing Loading Bar 2 : Wii U Edition. This game is annoying, you need to click buttons and then wait until it prompts you to another Loading Bar and then you finish it. Nearly no interactivity... But at least I know I'll get Hyrule Warriors in the end, soooo... (yeah, that's a bragging post basically, though I also have to play another game right before that : sleep then do some Life Stuff for 10 hours or so, so it basically is Waiting Game : 18h edition... Grumble.)


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 25, 2014)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf* I bought a house expansion, for some reason.
*One Way Heroics* I beat the boss on my third try, and was quite entertained to do it again today, and clearing it now with my second class.


----------



## Wapitisaurus90 (Aug 25, 2014)

I just got Journey this weekend and I started playing it today.  It's fantastic!   ...and then my PS3 got the yellow light of death and I'm just really sad now.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2014)

my residents in new leaf should logically be all dead by now. 

I really need to pick it up again


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Gears of War 3 co-op campaign. I've been on an achievement craving lately. 150 GS here I come!


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Borderlands *with my gf, nuucat. We managed to do one story mission v.v


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 26, 2014)

I just finished the BioShock Infinite main game and am working on Burial At Sea episode 1. Dying a few very stupid deaths in the process.

*Is there ANYONE who has Portal 2 for the xbox 360 and is willing to play the co-op courses with me? I've been trying to find a co-player for a year now*


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Nimble Quest* slightly entertaining.
*CitiesXL *has a memory leak


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2014)

*Five nights at Freddy's* and struggling my ass off to get through night 5.


----------



## Bleachsoul (Aug 27, 2014)

Pyschonauts. Probably my favourite game, although I'm currently stuck on the same part I got stuck on last time I played it. It's crazy how suddenly the difficulty level changes.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 28, 2014)

*Rune Factory 2*: I'm just staring out on this one and I'm enjoying what elements that I remember from harvest moon titles quite well.

*Robocraft*: I should really crunch down on this and play some base defense so I can get the last of my tech points for the tier.

*One Way Heroics*: I beat the game with my third character, some sort of specialized dude, can't remember, but I'm liking how much stuff I can put in the 'in between' games vault and that I now have a 'companion' for games where I'd pretty much just get ran over anyway.

*Borderlands* (with Nuucat): Made it to level 33 last night, nuucat didn't ding in the four hours we played. We're currently finishing up the Old Haven map, then it's on to the salt flats.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2014)

_Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner - Soul Hackers

_Clunky, flat, and not nearly as enjoyable as SMT4


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2014)

Trying to finish WATCH_DOGs without sucking so much or the game driving me crazy. Driving me literally and physically - I don't like these driving sections.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 28, 2014)

Gonna try to finish Mega Man 5 and 6 for review purposes (and prolly throw my 3DS and Gamepad out of the window) and ploughed through Hyrule Warriors despite having a fair few weeks to review it properly... This game is loooong.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 28, 2014)

Uh oh, plow and long don't sound like very positive remarks [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2014)

Over at a cousin's house, decided to try out Skyrim. Must've played around in the character designer for about an hour, ultimately settled on a Khajiit, then played for a few hours.

In other news, I finally finished my old FireRed game. Elite 4 took a number of items to survive (particularly Agatha), but the rival, not so much. Underleveled but with an assortment of favorable type matchups, that battle felt fairer than it had any right to be.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Uh oh, plow and long don't sound like very positive remarks [noparse][/noparse]



Without breaking much NDA, I'll just say it is what you expect it to be : a DW game with Zelda bits. Personally, I like both so I find it enjoyable, but then again, you're basically doing the same thing over and over (and over and over) so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 29, 2014)

*Fez* I'm learning stuff :3


----------



## Crumble (Aug 30, 2014)

Donkey Kong Country  Tropical Freeze


----------



## MyExodus (Aug 31, 2014)

Diablo III, KotOR, FFXIV, and FFV


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 1, 2014)

Portal 2  IN CO-OP!!!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Sep 1, 2014)

*Fire Emblem: Awakening*. Kellam is so underleveled and now I really need his armored knight-ness to take a bunch of archer hits. This sucks ><


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 1, 2014)

Mass Effect.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 1, 2014)

*Bravely Default* no cool stuff this time


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I'll just say it is what you expect it to be : a DW game with Zelda bits. Personally, I like both so I find it enjoyable, but then again, you're basically doing the same thing over and over (and over and over) so your mileage may vary.


Like every Muso game.

I told FaF this.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 2, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Gonna try to finish Mega Man 5 and 6 for review purposes (and prolly throw my 3DS and Gamepad out of the window) and ploughed through Hyrule Warriors despite having a fair few weeks to review it properly... This game is loooong.


 
Hyrule Warriors was released already? When did that happen? >.<


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 2, 2014)

Got released in Japan 3 weeks ago... Buuut I have a review copy ^^


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2014)

*Bravely Default* Something new happened!*
Dust: An Elysian Tail  *Very enjoyable first couple of hours.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 2, 2014)

Played a little Double Dragon.

Nice to know that playing this game for over 20 years, I still suck at it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been hammering away at Skyrim for a couple of weeks. My Breton recently conquered Skyrim for the Empire....after assassinating the Emperor.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've been hammering away at Skyrim for a couple of weeks. My Breton recently conquered Skyrim for the Empire....after assassinating the Emperor.



I recently picked up Skyrim, but won't be able to play it for a while yet.  It's funny how they pay so much attention to world-building detail that there are some pretty obvious things they didn't have time to address, like:

- The uncanny lack of facial expressions, gestures, emotes, etc. when NPCs are talking.  They already took the time to lip-sync the model animations to all dialogue, couldn't they have gone just a bit further and emote-sync them too?
- Your character doesn't do any of this either.  Heck, they don't even have an idle animation for times when you're just standing around.
- If you're using the external camera to look around, it would be nice if your character actually tilted their head in the direction you're looking.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

I am currently playing through Tales of Vesperia, Tales of the Abyss, Dark Souls, Dark Souls II and Torchlight II.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I recently picked up Skyrim, but won't be able to play it for a while yet.  It's funny how they pay so much attention to world-building detail that there are some pretty obvious things they didn't have time to address, like:
> 
> - The uncanny lack of facial expressions, gestures, emotes, etc. when NPCs are talking.  They already took the time to lip-sync the model animations to all dialogue, couldn't they have gone just a bit further and emote-sync them too?
> - Your character doesn't do any of this either.  Heck, they don't even have an idle animation for times when you're just standing around.
> - If you're using the external camera to look around, it would be nice if your character actually tilted their head in the direction you're looking.



Odly enough, I never leave first person view... So I didn't notice half of this stuff.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2014)

I generally play better in third person.  Wider field of view and all that.  Besides, what's the point  in spending an hour toying around with facial settings and stuff if you don't get to see the results very often?  (Besides, the character I'd designed was a Khajiit.)

I wouldn't mind at all if the external camera followed a more platformer-like control scheme than FPS scheme.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm replaying Legend of Dragoon. A great classic!


----------



## Baud (Sep 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who like platforms more than shooters? Just asking...
Anyway, I'm playing Dark Souls II and Fallout New Vegas, both on PC.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 3, 2014)

Toni88 said:


> Am I the only one who like platforms more than shooters? Just asking...



Who even likes shooters?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 3, 2014)

Finishing Sly Cooper: Thieves in Times after beating that stupid training montage with the egg balancing.


----------



## Baud (Sep 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Who even likes shooters?


Quite everyone who I know. Ah, italians...


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 5, 2014)

*Borderlands *w/ Nuucat - We didn't turn in any story missions, but she did level up and we turned in some other missions.
*Robocraft *- I like this game. I don't play it enough. It's nice to get free gaming points on raptr though.
*Bravely Default *- yay minor story development.


----------



## Casual Cat (Sep 5, 2014)

Counter strike. Always counter strike.

I think I'm actually getting worse tho. Been on a loosing streak and can't seem to make the shots that I've been able to make in the past. Oh well, just means i need to practice more.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what to play now. I've finished all of my 3DS games and I'm too cheap to buy a PC, Xbox, or Playstation sooo... maybe I should buy Bravely Default. I've heard it's a good game. Or maybe Fire Emblem. Or Animal Crossing? My sister hated Animal Crossing but I've never tried it.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 6, 2014)

*Bravely Default* I beat the pirate boss unscathed, first try.
*Robocraft *Free Premium weekend, bitches.
*Borderlands  *with the ever so lovely Nuucat, we did a bunch of missions on rust commons east.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 6, 2014)

Blood.

Caleb's laugh is amazing.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 7, 2014)

*Robocraft* Tier 4 ish now.
*Borderlands *w/ Nuucat. One more session and we'll hopefully beat the game.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 7, 2014)

Started up and been playing _Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow_.  Blue Dragon is probably the _one_ 360 game I'd actually be interested in playing, but that doesn't justify the purchase of another console.  So I'm watching playthroughs of it on YouTube instead.

Anyway, Awakened Shadow is the sequel on the DS.  It's more of an action-RPG (in an almost Secret of Mana kind of way) than the strict JPRG that the original was.  It's set two years after the end of the first game, and I think I need to do some grinding because the last quest I set out on (exploring the Deep Layer under Neo Jibral Castle) was harsh.  Enemies did a lot of damage (not helping that I had my main character using Phoenix shadow a.k.a. Black Mage class), but on the second attempt I took it slower and more deliberately, made it through, only to find out I'm not exactly up to facing the dungeon boss.  (But in a good way.)  So it's back to the castle town to temper my weapons and armor and come back for vengeance.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 8, 2014)

Halo: Reach in legendary co-op  We had four players today (thank you, Ralinesh117!)


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Borderlands *- Last night we beat the final boss at the  vault, it was a tough fight and went rather well, I almost died twice  while Nuucat just kinda went pffft and lived without getting put to  second wind but once.
*Bravely Default *- I wanted a job class gem not some stupid easy battle


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been playing silly little *Tiny Thief* lately. Simple and adorable and great for passing little bumps of time waiting for something else.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> *Borderlands *- Last night we beat the final boss at the  vault, it was a tough fight and went rather well, I almost died twice  while Nuucat just kinda went pffft and lived without getting put to  second wind but once.



Feh, The Destroyer is a chump. I took that punk out with nothing but a 3-shot Jakobs sniper rifle. I recommend trying to take out Crawmerax the Invincible in the General Knoxx DLC. :U

Been playing some Super Mario World, working on speedrun tactics, and some TF2, rekindling my enjoyment of playing pyro.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 9, 2014)

Ratchet and Clank 2.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 9, 2014)

hearthstone


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2014)

*Borderlands 2* we've just dinged to level 5, and.. that's about it.



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Feh, The Destroyer is a chump. I took that punk out with nothing but a 3-shot Jakobs sniper rifle. I recommend trying to take out Crawmerax the Invincible in the General Knoxx DLC. :U
> 
> Been playing some Super Mario World, working on speedrun tactics, and some TF2, rekindling my enjoyment of playing pyro.


I don't have any of the dlc's and don't have a big enough hard drive to contain them anyway....


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Sep 9, 2014)

DESTINYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sandor Coon (Sep 9, 2014)

N64 - Goldeneye 007


----------



## Vetom (Sep 11, 2014)

For the time being, I have been bouncing back from Skies of Arcadia Legends, Borderlands 2, TF2, to Guitar Hero/Rock Band. Not a very exciting list, but...A respectable one at least...?


----------



## Crumble (Sep 11, 2014)

A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2014)

Myself.


----------



## Pollotuc (Sep 11, 2014)

Osu! (Taiko)

Greetings!


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark Souls II and eagerly awaiting the third DLC to come out.


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2014)

Dota 2. Always Dota 2.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2014)

Back to Mass Effect.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 12, 2014)

I got Mario & Luigi: Dream Team for the 3DS. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2014)

Made more progress in Blue Dragon Awakened Shadow.  Deep Layer dungeon wasn't nearly as difficult after some level-grinding, and I took down the boss.  However, this led straight into _another_ dungeon with its own boss, and that boss took three attempts to beat (even then, it was still pretty close).  Those quests are finished, but I'm not sure exactly where to go next.  I think I need to return to that one dungeon now that I have the Sun and Moon Keys....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 12, 2014)

smash 4 demo, just trying to get used to 3ds controls mostly


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 13, 2014)

*Borderlands 2* with Nuucat. We're finally in sanctuary. She likes the shops, I like the gambling.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 14, 2014)

Still tearing it up on Blood.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> smash 4 demo, just trying to get used to 3ds controls mostly


The biggest hang-up I have is R for shield and L for grab.  I want it the other way around!

...and not because I'm a southpaw, either; on a Gamecube controller you had Z (on the 'R' side of the controller) for grab and L/R for shield.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 14, 2014)

a bit of *battle block theater*.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 15, 2014)

Minecraft on the xbox. I had to dig a trench around my sheep pen to stop wolves from killing my sheep through the fence


----------



## Chiffon (Sep 15, 2014)

Been playing Divinity: Original Sin for a couple months. I might die playing this game.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 15, 2014)

Chiffon said:


> Been playing Divinity: Original Sin for a couple months. I might die playing this game.


Very fun game, my husband and I have put away a lot of hours into it. ^^

As for me, Minecraft for PC. :3


----------



## recu (Sep 15, 2014)

going back and forth between Metroid Corruption and Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Milo (Sep 16, 2014)

Anime Boobs: The Game


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally sat down to play a bit of *Supreme Command 2*, I had no idea it was a square enix game.
Nuucat and I are working on *Borderlands 2* as well.


----------



## Carnau (Sep 18, 2014)

A lot of Team fortress 2 these days.
I'm disappointed with how stuck I am in Portal however, I really want to progress in that game but unfortunately there's this one level that just makes my head spin.


----------



## PacificAutumn (Sep 18, 2014)

OUUUUUAAA NI NO KUNI!!!
its like Pokemon, Miyazaki style.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2014)

Not "right now" as in 'right now', but I am definitely looking forward to playing the 3DS title Azure Striker Gunvolt soon.  Apparently if you purchase it soon (before end of November) you also get a download code for an 8-bit remix of the game, called "Mighty Gunvolt".  That is going to be awesome.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 19, 2014)

Recently it's been pretty much playing *Borderlands 2* with Nuucat. We've sank 29 hrs and only have 9 achievements to show for it (my bad ass rank doubles hers). I guess I'm just a more effective killing machine... or something.

On my own, I'm managing to take another swing at *Bravely Default* nearing the 40 hr mark and already at level 40.


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 19, 2014)

Just beat Dangan Ronpa, still have to play through school mode but it was a lot of fun playing the main story. I've been a huge fan of the series for a good ~year, now, and read LPs of the first and second game, so I was super glad to finally be able to play it myself. I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would considering I already knew what happens.
Now it's time to go to Persona 4 Golden, which I have also read an LP for but am even MORE excited to play so I can actually see it in action. Pchoo.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm playing Activity Log on my 3DS. Does that count? It says it's been exactly 1000 days since I first got my 3DS. That's crazy!! It feels like it's still new, and now I feel really old.
The games with the most play time are Pokemon Y at 555 hours, Fire Emblem Awakening at 422 hours, and Pokemon White 2 at 307 hours. The hours really dip after that though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 20, 2014)

Grinding more trophies and weapon upgrades for Ratchet and Clank : Into the Nexus.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2014)

Tinkering around in FamiTracker creating an 8-bit version of Midna's Lament from Zelda TP.  Three words - it. sounds. awesome.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 22, 2014)

Lots and lots and lots of *Wakfu* I've put in... 19 hrs in the last 3 days. I'm level 21 on my now main account, and level 15 on my secondary.

When not playing that online, nuucat and I have been chinking away at *Borderlands 2*, we've got a long ways to go.


----------



## OceanOrca (Sep 22, 2014)

Vindictus sometimes, mostly League of Legends. Been trying to get back into FPS games like Titanfall and Battlefield 4, but I'm too lazy to play much more than a few games of LoL inna day.
Sometimes Ill play dota.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearthstone, and Guild Wars 2!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2014)

Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. I just unlocked the castle- what a horrible place. Maybe I'll try skirting around the hazards using the carrot?


----------



## jffry890 (Sep 22, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> \We've sank 29 hrs and only have 9 achievements to show for it (my bad ass rank doubles hers). I guess I'm just a more effective killing machine... or something.



No, you're just a bigger Badass than her.  Mr. Torgue would be proud.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 22, 2014)

dishonored.
i prefer thief though. also the graphics are really killing it for me :/
though its a pretty good game, i'll finish it


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2014)

Destiny, even though there's next to nothing to do im still farming (well using an exploit) for rare shit, and mostly because i cant sell it even though im advertising it everywhere for less that what everyone elses is selling it for.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 22, 2014)

Danganronpa 2 : I slog through it, which isn't a good sign. There isn't this chemistry that made me go through the first one in very few sittings. Not a bad game, but it is clearly not as good as the first episode.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 23, 2014)

More *Bo**rderlands 2* with nuucat. We double dinged again tonight.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 23, 2014)

Chopping down thousands of zombies per hour in Dead Rising 3, and tanking about in Bf3


----------



## Arcana (Sep 23, 2014)

I got Remember Me last weekend so I'm playing through that now.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 23, 2014)

Jumped on the Skyrim deal like a horny beast two weeks ago. When I'm a high enough level, I'll try Moonpath to Elsweyr.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 23, 2014)

The release date push back for Dark Souls II Crown of the Ivory King dlc is throwing a serious wrench in my weekend gaming plans.


----------



## Schelt (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm currently trying to 100% Re:Chain of Memories before Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD Remix comes out which so far is getting a bit on my nerves despite my weird love for the game. Also, my friends and I are trying to 100% Super Mario 3D World which is turning out to be an absolute blast thus far!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 23, 2014)

Playing a smashing game of which I can not divulge the name right now, but let's just say that it kinda frightens me, for I fear I might break my console if I go too hard on it... Still, it's tons of fun.


----------



## Terror-Run (Sep 23, 2014)

Still at the Beta for WoW; warlords of Draenor. 
It's so good I'm gonna cry ;A;  many social lives will be lost upon release


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 23, 2014)

I just put the finishing touches on this, uploaded, and voila!

[video=youtube;7XOaE2yZKQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XOaE2yZKQk[/video]

Now I can get back to gaming for a little while.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 24, 2014)

More time on *Wakfu*, I started playing the game less then a week ago and I've managed to put in 25 hrs already.


----------



## Tears (Sep 24, 2014)

Rune Factory Tides of Destiny for PS3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Playing a smashing game of which I can not divulge the name right now, but let's just say that it kinda frightens me, for I fear I might break my console if I go too hard on it... Still, it's tons of fun.


That's not very subtle. I tend to push on the circle pad a bit too hard when I use an up smash, I need to work on that. 



Stratadrake said:


> I just put the finishing touches on this, uploaded, and voila!


I love it! Is that echo effect normal, or did you make it by varying the volume?


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 26, 2014)

I took a break from *Wakfu *to play *Warframe *for the first time, I ended up loosing sleep.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 26, 2014)

Destiny.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 26, 2014)

Working on some *WarFrame*, working on my excalibur~. Doing team missions, because they're the magicool.


----------



## Moneymunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

Played the infamous Newfoundland mission in XCOM: Enemy Within, everyone got eaten by Chryssalids ;_;


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nothing right this second, but when I get home, I'll either play on Nacho_Duck's Vanillacraft, or on the Overcast Network.

I have things to do on Vanillacraft though. I just built a new automatic skeleton XP farm, gonna refine it (ie better aesthetics) and add a nice dog kennel. I'm gonna need to supply rotten flesh though for cheap kibble! Add a storage, whatever.

I've been working on building skill lately too. A quick lesson by a server member taught me a lot. Add depth, have a block pallet, make a pattern you like, repeat it. I'm considering making a slight modification to how I choose block pallets, rather than using textures and blocks with those textures, I'm probably going to include multiple colors of blocks with similar textures. Like birch, oak, pine, and dark planks, or oak, jungle, and acacia planks. Of course wool and clay depends on  color used. Just trying to up my skill in building, seeing as that's what I lack most in. Redstone genius, decent fighter, mining comes naturally, but building, I used to make mostly flat walls and solid textures. Easy to see and interpret, but less visually appealing. The village will be renovated to use more refined blocks than cobble, paths will be gravel, cobble or andesite, and coarse dirt.

Of course I also have work to do on my farm monitor still. Massive project, and loads of logic. My lab is going to be pimped.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 27, 2014)

Smash + Fantasy Life. Both really good timeholes with the latter reminding me a lot of Little King's Story, which is always a good thing in my book.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2014)

I snagged my old Trauma Center: Second Opinion back. If the memory hasn't corrupted or anything, I'm gonna try beating Mission X7. SirRob doesn't leave games unfinished! (Except when he does)


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 28, 2014)

Spent the morning on Warframe and the Evening on Wakfu. Brought my frame up one level and my primary character up two.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2014)

Wastelands 2. And Borderlands 2. And still need to finish XCOM. And Skyrim again. And Metro 2033 Redux. 

Help


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 28, 2014)

Skyrim, whenever I have free time between studying and work. I'm getting more into using mods, for fun and for being useful.


----------



## Skeppio (Sep 28, 2014)

Playing both Hyrule Warriors and Sonic Lost World right now. Also Denpa Men 3, but just the daily stuff since I've beaten all the post-game bosses.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 28, 2014)

Played a bit of Pokemon Battle Trozei last night.  Kinda like Bejeweled but with Pokemon tiles.

I must've played the Fennekin level like 8 times because I knew from the outset there would be a wild Braixen in it but I couldn't figure out how to trigger it.  Some evolved Pokemon you can make appear by landing a supereffective combo (of one-shot combo), but I think for the starters it's a matter of either combo length or overall score.  Still, when A Wild Braixen Appeared! that was an awesome moment.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2014)

Following up on my last post, that was extremely frustrating, but I did it. Had tons of help, but I did it. Got the lowest rank, but I did it. It's not really 100% completion, but I'm totally satisfied with the game now.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 28, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors. Pretty awesome on 2 player~


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been off and on Animal Crossing. I'm pretty much looking for any good server on Zandronum.


----------



## Magick (Sep 29, 2014)

Ico


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 30, 2014)

Bouncing back and forth Between *Warframe* and *Wakfu* probably will be this way for a bit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 30, 2014)

hearthstone ended up at rank 4 which is the best i have gotten in the ladder so far. maybe ill reach legend some day.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 30, 2014)

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door. 

Hooktail promoting dragon foot fetishes since 2004. I did not expect that dialogue to come up... but it was hilarious.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2014)

Hoping to dive into Hyrule Warriors tonight, but first it has to apply a system update.  After that, due to a mess in the gaming room I can only play it in off-TV mode (assuming of course it does that).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

smash 4, playing against others online using just wii fit trainer, robin, and peach they're all so amazing <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

Dota 2


F*CK ME RIGHT?


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 4, 2014)

*Borderlands 2* with Nuucat, we both hit level 20. *Warframe *on my own. I'm ready for my new assault rifle.


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 6, 2014)

Wildstar, Mechwarrior Online, and FFXIV


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure unless it's a cold day in hell or someone tells me they want to play something. I'm going to probably be playing *Borderlands 2* with nuucat, *Wakfu* or *Warframe* until there's more money in the wallet to do otherwise.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 10, 2014)

I've resumed playing *Prototype (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 16: The First Monster*.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

Recently i've been playing a lot of Diablo 3 at my friend's house while drunk.

Currently destroying everything in sight with a demon hunter on expert. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Forza 3 and a lot of it...

I want Forza 4 and 5 but I currently have moths in my wallet...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 12, 2014)

Terra Battle. Lots of Terra Battle... That game is addicting !


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 12, 2014)

Shadows of Mordor and loving every minute of it, enjoying it even more after the abysmal disappointment that was Destiny.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Dota. Again. #nolife


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2014)

Lots of Skyrim with the loving support of Uncle Sheo among other things.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Lots of Skyrim with the loving support of Uncle Sheo among other things.


I'd like to take a dive into that sometime but the game room is a mess.  Might even have to move my PS3 for the time being.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks to being here, I didn't get to do much digital gaming over the weekend. I spent maybe 30 minutes playing* ACNL, *and close to an hour on *Warframe* but the convention was rather enjoyable, even if I spent it mostly sick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Getting eaten by Aliens. 
My buttocks are clenched


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Oct 13, 2014)

Petz: Cats Clan 
I got it for three dollars at the thrift store the other day.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 13, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I'd like to take a dive into that sometime but the game room is a mess.  Might even have to move my PS3 for the time being.


I just wish there was a mod that lets me collect Thalmor heads/ears as trophies. Guess I'll settle with the anti-thalmor quests as well as Moonpath to Elsweyr.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Space Engineeeeeers. \o/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Space Engineeeeeers. \o/


An amazing game. Got anything done yet?
Anything uploaded?


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> An amazing game. Got anything done yet?
> Anything uploaded?


It looks amazing and it looks like a lot of fun, but we've already begun encountering problems that make the game hard to enjoy just yet. We've only just started playing, so we are in that exploring/mining/derping around phase. And then a meteor storm blew a hole in my platform. qq But there's something either with our ISP or our connectivity to steam that keeps disconnecting one of us after like... 10 minutes of playing, so we're trying to get that shit all straightened out so we can actually begin to enjoy our spacederps. :\ So, no, nothing done yet, except for nearly dying several times and almost taking a meteor to the face.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 13, 2014)

Prof. Layton vs Phoenix Wright.  I've waited almost 2 years, but I finally got my hands on it and I love it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2014)

Lots and lots of SSB


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Twylyght said:


> Prof. Layton vs Phoenix Wright.  I've waited almost 2 years, but I finally got my hands on it and I love it!



Fenny wantssssssss


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm playing Professor Layton Vs. Croc atm. Fun shit man.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 14, 2014)

Just completed bioshock infinite, man did that ending suck. A little too confusing too. And completely pointless.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Just completed bioshock infinite, man did that ending suck. A little too confusing too. And completely pointless.



So you finished the first playthrough, why not do the second (hint hint).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 15, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> So you finished the first playthrough, why not do the second (hint hint).



Because i have better things to do with my life. I understood what happened, the only way to kill comstock was to kill booker, but an alternative universe there would be a version now where comstock never stole Anna. But none of that really mattered because everything has already happened, Booker and Elizabeth could of just went to Paris now that everything was over.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 15, 2014)

Then again, taking the Back to the Future approach doesn't make any sense at all, since they also integrated heavily the Multiverse thing (on which I worked on for now more than a year) 



Spoiler



The ending clearly shows that when Booker dies, eveything gets erased, which is quite wrong, as in the multiverse theory, what is done is done and there is no changing the present. Killing Booker just prevents a lot of the "Future" events, BUT. 

If said future event already happened, there can be no way of erasing them. Croney Elizabeth ended a fair few worlds and in those timelines, well, it already happened. In order to really end it all, she should've invited Booker directly into the Past world that was affected and kill him then. All of the Bookers in fact, as every choice he makes creates an alternate universe, so there is a looooot of work to do to bring every Bookers into every root and kill them there and then.

Now that I think of it, affecting the future by altering the past is basically impossible. So yeah, Bioshock Infinite did the multiple worlds a bit clumsily.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 15, 2014)

My point exactly, it would of been a better ending if they went to Paris instead and then learned all about these things like Elizabeth being his daughter.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Oct 15, 2014)

alien: isolation
alien currently has me pinned down in the medical bay and i cant do shit


----------



## Kayla (Oct 15, 2014)

Monster Hunter 4G


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 15, 2014)

Legend of Grimrock II.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 18, 2014)

*Warframe* - totally addicted
*Halo Reach 
Harm's Way

*


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 18, 2014)

*Final Fantasy VII

*Thanks to a GameFly coupon that has apparently been sitting around in my account for a while, I picked up FF7 and FF8 yesterday. Started playing it today. And, well. It's fun. But bloody hell there's a long way between the savepoints.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

*Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Red Rescue Team*

Purity Forest, 50F, run into a monster house with lowered accuracy, manage to survive the entire onslaught, getting out with one hp

until just ONE hitmonlee survives and ends it RIGHT NEXT TO THE STAIRS
i was so mad


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

smash 4 playing for glory with mainly wii fit trianer and a bit of peach and rosalina.
I'm really surprised how easy rosalina is to use.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Warframe* it's pretty much all I've put in the last week or so. I used to play *Wakfu* but not so much.
I could really use more tenno to play with though.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Destiny. Enough said. I've been playing for three weeks straight and it's all I think about now....someone send help.

Also, I doodled this when I was studying -----> http://tinypic.com/r/1zpl387/8


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 22, 2014)

Destiny - still - waiting for both subclasses to be upgraded and then probably moving back to Mass Effect.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 22, 2014)

Skyrim. Lots of quest mods. Oh, and I restarted Xenogears since I found it in a box.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 24, 2014)

I've started playing *Prototype 2 (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 05: Operation Fly Trap*.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 25, 2014)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf* It's starting to have a purpose for me. Which is pretty much, collect all the things.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2014)

Mechwarrior Online.
So many new mechs!


----------



## Fernin (Oct 26, 2014)

Working my way through Dragon Age Origins and DAII again in preparation for Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Dota 2 with the Husbando.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 27, 2014)

smash bros. in for glory mode, mostly Wii Fit Trainer and occasionally whip out The Shiek and The Peach (The Peach being my best occasionally)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2014)

No Rosalina? I thought your Rosalina was the best, I could not even move against her.


----------



## deeryme (Oct 27, 2014)

Cards Against Humanity.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mechwarrior Online.
> So many new mechs!



Looks really interesting. I think I'll download it and try it some tomorrow!

Still playing Smash, trying to master Villager. I've gotten a lot better since the tournament! Now I'm thinking I could have beaten my round one opponent if I'd just practiced a bit harder...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No Rosalina? I thought your Rosalina was the best, I could not even move against her.


no, rosalina is more an experiment in understanding the character and how to fight her.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2014)

The way you were using her led me to believe you already knew how to use the character, but I guess I was mistaken. Definitely the best way to learn how to deal with a character, although I guess you'd have to be good with all of the characters to experience their shortcomings firsthand.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, Mechwarriors is only an 8GB download (and apparently a 5GB patch, ha). I could be playing this a little tonight.


----------



## SmokeRaven (Oct 27, 2014)

Currently playing Charlie Murder


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 27, 2014)

Everyone has Smash but me :c


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2014)

I have successfully excavated access to the TV in my game room, so I guess it can finally be PS3 time after two months.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 28, 2014)

Team Fortress 2 and Planetside 2.

Running around like an idiot and missing easy headshots in both. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bastle (Oct 29, 2014)

League of Losers and Alien: Isolation


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 29, 2014)

Spirit Camera for 3DS in the spirit of spooky games for Halloween.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 29, 2014)

*Warframe* I spent some time getting more of the item I need for my frame, not sure that I want to make it though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 29, 2014)

Wind Wanker HD


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2014)

So I broke into Skyrim yesterday.  Some of the highlights:
- Chose a Khajiit as a character.  Since they have claws that do 15 points damage, I've been fighting mostly unarmed for the first few dungeons (seriously, if it's measured on the same scale, Khajiit claws are about the same as an ordinary steel greatsword).  But it IS a shame there aren't any perks for fighting barehanded....
- Generally able to one-shot wolves barehanded.  I've also hunted down a fox and rabbit.
- So far specializing in Sneak, Archery, and a little magic.  Haven't invested in any Perks yet, saving up for the bow zoom and extra arrow damage while sneaking perks.
- Approaching Bleak Falls Barrow, got in a major bow-and-arrow fight with the bandits.  Kept moving, picked my shots carefully, and basically every arrow that landed near me I picked up & shot back.
- Got arrested and fined (5G) for picking the lock on a merchant's display case in Whiterun (I didn't take anything, just unlocked the case).  Darn it, got a little sloppy there, I didn't realize I had been seen....
- Slew the first dragon solely using bow and arrows.  Yeah, as if I'm going to go claw-to-claw with THAT guy...
- Ran afoul of some wandering "Imperial" thugs trying to bully 100G off travelers.  Yeah, right, guys.  I definitely couldn't take the three of them at once, but next time things will be different...
- Took out one of the bandit camps near Whiterun almost completely undetected.  Their first guy I put down with just two arrows, never saw me.  The next room had three (with one mage and a Bandit Chief) so it was trickier, but I dropped two of the oil lamps hanging from the ceiling and that by itself nearly cleared the room.  Best part was I was hiding in a dark corner, bow _and arrow_ drawn when the three of them come running up the tunnel checking for intruders ... literally within 5 feet of me and _still_ they don't detect me.
- Ran afoul of two Giants near a bonfire NW of Whiterun.  I was wondering if they were hostile at all, but then they chose to attack.  Man those guys have a lot of HP.  I must've ticked off one of their Mammoths at some point because it came after me too.  Fled to the nearest rocky terrain I could find (no matter that it's a bandit camp, those giants sprint fast so the only way to flee them is via difficult terrain) so I can whittle them down with arrows.  It took all night, but they finally went down.
- Accidentally got a 1000G bounty in the Rift for murder of a certain NPC.  What happened was there was a wandering troll at about the same time they were passing through the area, so it diverted its attention from me to them, and in the ensuing fight I must've torched them along with the troll.  (It was killing them anyway.)  So when the Ivesgard guards suddenly attack me I was a bit confused.  One of them attempted to arrest me (choices: jail or fight) but Lydia killed that guard while we were in parlay (seriously, the dialogue prompt was still onscreen while I was trying to figure out "what the hell is going on here?") and then another guard took me out.  Well, at least I have one autosave from before that point....

Now I have noticed something interesting about the introductory level in Helgen:  One of the reasons the first thing you do is flee inside the tower and wait for Alduin to smash a hole in it is so that the developers can replace the undamaged Helgen exterior with an on-fire-partially-destroyed Helgen exterior.  And the trip through Helgen Keep is for similar reasons -- it also gives you your first dungeon to crawl through.  I actually wandered my way back into Helgen instead of proceeding to Riverwood at first, and that's where I figured it out.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 29, 2014)

I decided to try LOZ a link to the past....pretty enjoyable


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2014)

Clash of Clans


FUCK ME RIGHT?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2014)

Payday2.
Got to infamy tier2 bitchezz money woo


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Payday2.
> Got to infamy tier2 bitchezz money woo


I got Payday 2 on sale a week ago but my computer can't handle it and the delay on the controls makes it unplayable for me atm.

It's a massive bastard because i know it's the kind of game i'd really enjoy if i could actually play it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I got Payday 2 on sale a week ago but my computer can't handle it and the delay on the controls makes it unplayable for me atm.
> 
> It's a massive bastard because i know it's the kind of game i'd really enjoy if i could actually play it.


Dumb suggestion, but set your settings as low as they go and drop resolution too. If that doesn't help, get a new toaster. The game runs on a potato, or at least should.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dumb suggestion, but set your settings as low as they go and drop resolution too. If that doesn't help, get a new toaster. The game runs on a potato, or at least should.


I did that immediately but it only made it slightly better and my toaster is brand new and can handle everything i've thrown at it so far with ease.

Maybe uninstalling and reinstalling the game would help, the framerate's fucked and there's about a 1-2 second delay between when you press a key and when something actually happens on screen.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2014)

Worth a try. If you can run Ps2 (amazing game btw) you sure as shit should be able to play Pd2


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 29, 2014)

As far as Payday's concerned, the game's not the most optimized out there. My machine is pretty good, but I still get a quarter-second, half-second delay from time to time (and framerate's spotty to begin with), and at the worst moments. I would say it's partially his machine, but also kind of the game's fault for not conserving more resources at the lowest settings. There's not much difference between the graphical settings as far as I can tell, and that's part of the problem. Really, a few less polygons, a little blurrier for superior gameplay? No-brainer to me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2014)

It's just weird. I'm running it on an older box with ease, no lag of any kind, and planetside is far more demanding


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Worth a try. If you can run Ps2 (amazing game btw) you sure as shit should be able to play Pd2


All right, i'll uninstall it and see if it does anything.

If you ever want a game of Planetside or whatever else i can get to run feel free to add me on Steam, i'm always interested in making new friends and repeatedly shooting them in the face against the backdrop of an interplanetary war between two nearly identical groups of space marines and a bunch of machine fetishists, i'm currently running around as an NC Infiltrator and slowly learning how not to die within 5 seconds of spawning.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 30, 2014)

I used to play Planetside 2 a lot more, but I've become kinda sensitive to the framerate, and it just doesn't seem to run as well as I'd like, even at low settings. I was an NC sniper though (aggressive semi-auto, not 1000m away bolt-action).


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

I checked Payday 2 and it seems to have fixed itself slightly plus i found a few more visual settings to turn down, the framerate's still choppy but the control lag seems to be eliminated. If i play with shotguns it shouldn't be a problem.


belmonkey said:


> I used to play Planetside 2 a lot more, but I've become kinda sensitive to the framerate, and it just doesn't seem to run as well as I'd like, even at low settings. I was an NC sniper though (aggressive semi-auto, not 1000m away bolt-action).


ah, i've gone the run up a mountain and tag everyone for my team then fire off a few shots from miles away route, lining up a shot while cloaked, uncloaking, headshotting someone instantly and recloaking immediately before i'm spotted is one of the most rewarding things i've done in games in recent memory.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll be playing Evolve as soon as it finishes downloading, if it ever does...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 30, 2014)

Finally getting around to finishing Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 30, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Finally getting around to finishing Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.



My childhood in a nutshell.  I almost completed that game (forgot to tattle one of the enemies deep down in 100 trials, which made me rage quit).


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm holding out on the 100 trials until after I beat the main story. I have a feeling I'll get my ass kicked if I do it any earlier (currently on the 6th chapter). I have no complaints for this game so far. It's very, very enjoyable!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 30, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm holding out on the 100 trials until after I beat the main story. I have a feeling I'll get my ass kicked if I do it any earlier (currently on the 6th chapter). I have no complaints for this game so far. It's very, very enjoyable!


that's my favourite game!! i'm glad you like it so much, i've always thought it's been an important staple in the mario series


and i think it depends on the strategy and items but you're probably right either way


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 30, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm holding out on the 100 trials until after I beat the main story. I have a feeling I'll get my ass kicked if I do it any earlier (currently on the 6th chapter). I have no complaints for this game so far. It's very, very enjoyable!


The 6th chapter is my favorite one (next to chapter 3 at least).  You will be in for a "ride".

If I didn't clarify this before, Paper Mario TTYD was my jam.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 30, 2014)

Decided to start a new playthrough of Mass Effect. Finally created a character that didn't look like an emaciated vampire. Made him an Adept.

I then realised his nose looks like he's sprouting another face. I suck at character creation.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Dead Space 1, This is my 4th Play-through XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 30, 2014)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2.

If Marche and Luso were to meet... I swear I'll cry with joy

Seriously... so much what if's!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Final Fantasy Tactics A2.
> 
> If Marche and Luso were to meet... I swear I'll cry with joy
> 
> Seriously... so much what if's!



Yessss
Is it time to make fangames now?


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 30, 2014)

*Rune Factory 2* (DS) I'm liking it, I played it for several hours after my AC:NL went to sleep.
*Borderlands 2 *(360) I'm sad about the multiple character deaths v.v


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> *Borderlands 2 *(360) I'm sad about the multiple character deaths v.v




Shh 



Spoiler



spoilers


 =v


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 31, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Shh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even think about that... woops.


----------



## Balron (Oct 31, 2014)

DOTA2...WANNA PLAY >:3


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 31, 2014)

Halo 3: ODST in co-op, and Halo: Reach in single-player


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 31, 2014)

So in Skyrim I'm near these hot-water and/or mud springs around Darkwater Crossing and the Mistwatch when there's a random dragon flying around.  It took out a bandit, a mage, some skeletons, and tried to fry me.  Repeatedly.  I couldn't take the thing out, but I *was* able to heal up, run away, and live to tell about it.

After that some NPC named "Fugitive" spontaneously gives me something and runs off.  Not ten seconds later a second NPC named "Hunter" runs up asking about the first guy.  I chose the third option ("I take it this item is yours, then?"), he thanks me and runs off.  Then, while en route to Iverstead (from the southeast) I take out a wolf who seems to be harassing an NPC, only when I try to find the NPC all I find is a black-robed hostile named "Assassin" who was apparently hired to take me out.  That timing cannot possibly be a coincidence....

Anyway, so there are two dungeons within walking distance of Iverstead and I clear them both.  The highlights:
- The boss of that island dungeon, some kind of Draugr who teleports out of the room, then back in with two dummy Draugrs alongside.  And they're all packing bow & arrows.  So am I.  I used the terrain for cover and popped off arrows at anything I could spot, it felt more like a heated FPS battle than anything you'd expect in a high fantasy RPG.
- One room had a half-dozen skeleton archers at the bottom.  Amidst a huge puddle of oil in the room.  With two hanging lanterns overhead.  I drop one of the lanterns and *FOOM* area's secure.
- The huge room of a dozen Draugr in the other dungeon.  Emerging 2-3 at a time, I was never spotted, and probably took out half of them before they even realized there was me in the room.  Lydia went toe-to-toe with a few of them, but only a few.
- I set off an arrow trap while opening a treasure chest -- but didn't actually take any hits from the trap.  (I opened it from the side.)

Made my way up High Hrothgar, finally.  That Frost Troll halfway up was really strong, I ended up stranded on a boulder (not unlike a cat up a tree) hitting the troll with occasional bursts of Flame magic while Lydia whacked away at it from aside.  I hate trolls.

At one point a dragon started harassing the rural area of Whiterun.  At some point during the battle somebody must've landed a crit because the dragon crashlanded.  Like ripped-a-thirty-foot-long-skidmark-of-dirt-into-the-ground HARD.  Terrain deformation is awesome!  (Even if it was just an overlay.)

Anyway, my character's best skills are currently Sneak (at 55) and Archery (high 30's), and I've got a supply of over 200 Ancient Nordic Arrows for his bow (which I've enchanted with Soul Trap; good for filling those soul gems and recharging batteri -- er, I mean weapon enchantments).  According to Skyrim astrology he must be born under the sign of the Thief.  He's decidedly not a thief (I've picked more than a few locks, sure, but generally just bandit treasure chests, nothing criminal), but I do take quite a few risks with all these stealth kills against groups of foes.  I have Lydia decked out in heavy armor currently, Dwarven armor looks kind of odd on her but if there's a close-range fight to be had I let her go first while I assist her from the shadows with my arrows.

The funniest part, though, was accidentally starting the "Night to Remember" quest.  After a drinking contest of three ales your character is apparently too sloshed to disagree when the NPC who challenged you to a few drinks suggests you go hang out somewhere.  Next thing you know, you're waking up in Dibella's temple in that far northwestern city (Markhart or whatever its name is) and the priestess accuses you of thrashing the place, groping the goddess statues, and generally making a mess.  And how exactly you managed to get 2/3's of the way across Skyrim in a drunken stupor is part of the mystery.  Not to say that it wasn't entertaining (it was), but I'm not going to keep that on my primary save file.  Maybe with another playthrough, another character, sometime, but right now, not now.

I'm also wondering if you can design a Khajiit to look like Grumpy Cat ... rumor says apparently there's a 'face sculptor' in Riften to the east....

[edit to avoid double post]

Near Rorikstead there's a small cave with two vampires.  First encounter against those enemies, a little difficult but I took them out, and the first one had some snazzy armor that reduces cost of Destruction magic and boosts MP regeneration by 50%.  And it's about equal to leather armor in physical defense!  (Unlike, say, mage robes.)  The cave also has an alchemy lab and enchanter within easy reach, so I might be heading there often... enchanting actually seems pretty easy to level up, y'know?

Then, I was on my way to get Nettlebane from the Hagraven up at Orphan's Rock when I realize "hey, why's the gate to Helgen locked?  What are these dead bodies on pikes?"  Because apparently some bandits have taken up residence.  At some point when I was clearing the place out I lose Lydia.  No, she didn't die, she just ... disappeared.  I went into Helgen Keep and she wasn't behind me anymore.  Helgen Keep was easy to de-bandit, but it put me at a distinct disadvantage in Orphan's Rock.  I ended up sniping the four Witches and the Hagraven (to various degrees of success; the Hagraven in particular I ended up having to close the distance and finish off up close and personal).

Then, after being told where to find the Eldergleam, an NPC pilgrim walks up to me and asks if he can come along.  Not sure he'd approve of me using the Nettlebane to get sap from the ancient tree (I've actually seen this part already) but I figure, what the heck, sure he can come along, as long as we don't get, say, MAULED BY RAMPAGING DRAGONS along the way.  Yes, there's apparently still a dragon roaming around Darkwater (dangerously close to Eldergleam sanctuary).

Anyway, I had the good sense to NOT reveal to Asla at the sanctuary that I was carrying the Nettlebane.  Pilgrim is of course shocked to see me using it, objects to the idea of harvesting sap to save the Gildergleam (which he has no kind words for anyway).  We talk and find a peaceful solution: Eldergleam begets a sapling to take back, and we leave in peace.  No angry Spriggans to fight or anything like that. Danica at the temple is a little annoyed that I brought back a sapling instead of the sap, but I tell her what Pilgrim said ("renewal is more important than maintenance") and it's happy end all around for this little quest.

Oh, and I decided to join the Companions.  That Falkoth or whomever guy really provided a good, deep answer to "who are the Companions".  (And I'm already a little spoiled to the fact that their Circle members are werewolves.)  Anyway, I'm asked to show off my sword skills with one of the guys, so I conjure up a Bound Sword, only for him to chastise me for using magic instead of muscle.  So I turn to Lydia (who somehow reappeared when I warped back to Whiterun), thinking "Lydia. Sword. Now." and promptly retrieve that Steel sword I gave her awhile ago.  I may as well keep it on me anyway because it's much faster to ready than a Bound Sword (though the Bound Sword is more fun, and it counts towards both Conjuration and One-Handed skills)

There was also one night I was out travelling near Rorikstead, a pretty dark night at that when a dragon swoops down on me.  In the middle of nowhere.  No guards to back us up or help us out.  We almost had that thing, but I took a bit too much of its flames....

Next stop:  Crash that bandit/vampire cave I spotted on the mountain road between Helgen and Iverstead.  Nothing like a good bandit raid, by which I mean I'm the one doing the raiding.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Payday 2.

I managed to sort out the problems i was having with it so now i don't have a good excuse for when i manage to miss a guy that's 5 feet away from me with a shotgun.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 2, 2014)

*Rune Factory 2* because I couldn't find, afford to get #4


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 3, 2014)

War Thunder tank battles.
Holy shit Gaijin I know you're a russian dev but for fucks sake stop overpowering your country's tanks. If I can't penetrate a t34/76's rear armor with a Pz IV ausf. f2 from a point blank range I know you're fucking cheating to boost your own tanks.
Especially when suddenly things are impossible to penetrate from perfect angles. On stats I should be able to punch through 100mm of armor at 100m range. If I am 50m away and shoot at you at a 90degree angle it sure as fuck should go through 45mm armor.
Not to mention how they're able to fire immediately after losing a gunner. It's like it doesn't even matter anymore if russkies lose a crewmember.

The game has it's bullshit moments at times, and I've had one too many today.
The occasional lucky hits are nice though, ones where my ammo goes through the pilot, and the gunner and explode the ammo stores.
The flaming pillar of death emerging from the hatch is a beautiful sight.
E: Having said that the very next game had 4 first shot kills and the trend continued for the remainder of the day.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 3, 2014)

I just finished Tomb Raider- the one for the PS3.  I liked that Lara looks more realistic now (no giant triangle boobs), but I feel like compared to the old Playstation 1 games she had a wussier personality.  Why is she so insecure?  She's always been a badass!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally beat The Thousand-Year Door. I'm kinda sad it's over. Paper Mario games have such relatable and loveable characters, it takes more than some credits to let go of them. </3

Onto Super Paper Mario!


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 3, 2014)

I WAS playing WoW yesterday. But that was pretty much it..


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Finally beat The Thousand-Year Door. I'm kinda sad it's over. Paper Mario games have such relatable and loveable characters, it takes more than some credits to let go of them. </3
> 
> Onto Super Paper Mario!



Super Paper Mario was excellent, no complaints.

But I think you can skip Sticker Star, in all honesty. As a diehard Paper Mario fan, I would not begrudge you for that.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2014)

So, in Skyrim...

While out hunting bears around Iverstead, a wolf bit me and I contracted Lockjoint.  Then while clearing out a vampire cavern (Haemar's Shame) I contracted Sanguine Vampiritis, apparently first-stage vampirism. (It was the message about a "strange hunger as the sun sets" that I took notice of.)  Nothing that a temple blessing couldn't cure, though, I'm not playing a vampire cat.

Later, heading roughly from Helgen to Falkreath along Skyrim's southern border, out of nowhere a dragon flies by and attacks.  On rocky terrain that is like / steep.  I've got good reason to be afraid of dragons, my record is like 1-8-1 (wins/deaths/fleeing).  We almost had the thing, though, except (once again, damnit) I took just a little too much dragonfire at the end.

So I head to Riverwood to trade some goods with the shop and right as I walk out the store a hostile blip appears on my radar 12 o'clock - *a dragon's attacking Riverwood!*

Together with the guards we took the thing out, no townsfolk killed, and now Riverwood has a new tourist attraction: one big honkin' dragon skeleton lying right in the middle of town.

...And Whiterun still hasn't cleaned up the bodies of those two Cultists that attacked me earlier.  NPCs comment about it but that is it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Super Paper Mario was excellent, no complaints.
> 
> But I think you can skip Sticker Star, in all honesty. As a diehard Paper Mario fan, I would not begrudge you for that.



I never really could finish Sticker Star. I got so bored with it honestly.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 3, 2014)

Evolve. It's 6am now and I couldn't sleep because of it. 
After a very frustrating start in the hands of a brutal learning curve, I started to manage with the monster and now I can pretty much dictate how the game flows. I love it. 
Also unlocked the second monster just now and it flies and fires lightnings and aaaaahhhh it's great. I managed to shit on a hunter team as stage 1cancer. I should be the one hunted at that point. It's a can of whoopass.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 3, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I never really could finish Sticker Star. I got so bored with it honestly.



The gameplay was a bit more repetitive thanks to the sticker gimmick, though I still enjoyed the story and characters just as much the other Paper Mario games.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Evolve. It's 6am now and I couldn't sleep because of it.
> After a very frustrating start in the hands of a brutal learning curve, I started to manage with the monster and now I can pretty much dictate how the game flows. I love it.
> Also unlocked the second monster just now and it flies and fires lightnings and aaaaahhhh it's great. I managed to shit on a hunter team as stage 1cancer. I should be the one hunted at that point. It's a can of whoopass.



I'll get it if my friends do.

I find that team-based games are very hard to play for me unless I'm playing with friends. Not as fun otherwise, but I suppose you don't need friends to be a monster. Just like real life!

Also, the whole concept seems perfect for what the Wii U was designed around, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ...And Whiterun still hasn't cleaned up the bodies of those two Cultists that attacked me earlier.  NPCs comment about it but that is it.


  Nope. I stuffed them in one of the aqueducts. Falkreath has 2 or 3 stiffs from a dragon attack, the alcoholic dude I was supposed to talk to in Winterhold is face-down on the doorstep of the tavern, and I'm supposed to talk to Degaine, except Degaine's paddles-up in the middle of Markarth's marketplace.


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

Rising Storm again after getting bored with Spiral Knights. I love Spiral Knights but it's hard to play when there's nobody to group with for a boss.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Nope. I stuffed them in one of the aqueducts. Falkreath has 2 or 3 stiffs from a dragon attack, the alcoholic dude I was supposed to talk to in Winterhold is face-down on the doorstep of the tavern, and I'm supposed to talk to Degaine, except Degaine's paddles-up in the middle of Markarth's marketplace.


Ouch.  Anyway, a dragon attacked me after clearing out the cavern west of Falkreath.  I was actually hoping to lead it back to town so the guards could assist (at least one guard was griping that "if those Whiterun guys can take down a dragon, so can we"), except I forgot which way town was.  Low-level frost "Dragon", Lydia and I took the thing out unassisted for a first.

And Falkreath is a really dreary place, isn't it?

Completed the quest "Ill Met By Moonlight".  (Partially spoiled to this particular quest already.)  Once Sinding gave me the "Cursed Ring of Hircine" I thought "...now might be a good idea for me to check out of town...." Anyway, stealth killed that white stag to get Hircine's attention, then when Hircine mentioend "other hunters will gladly do my bidding", I chose to spare Sinding and take out the other hunters.  I actually cleared out the cave in question before this, then played the following part over several times because it didn't feel quite right.  Hircine did enjoy me turning the hunt upside down and did take the curse off the ring, and Sindig gets to live in peace.  And while I hate to admit it, I almost wish the cursed ring had taken effect at least once during the quest (but apparently you need to have lycanthropy already for it to do that, and I don't.  But my _not_ knowing that certainly put some tension on this quest)....

Anyway, Lad in Falkreath wonders about this dog he's spotted east of town.  Turns out the dog talks, his name is Barbas, and he's a familiar/whatever to the Daedric prince Clavicus Vile, whose shrine is in Haemar's Shame.  Which I previously cleared out of vampires (not without trouble).  So now my objective is to trek all the way across Skyrim to its NW corner into a cave called Rimerock Burrow.  In the meantime, it's nice to have a third party member (we just took down a dragon NE of Falkreath), but the dog is a bit pushy in my personal space, and he's absolutely _ruining_ my ability to be stealthy (the dog counts as detecting me).  So this walk into the middle NW corner of nowhere is absolutely necessary.  Found a mining town, a cave or two, some ruins occupied by Forsworn, a Stormcloak camp, and an Orc camp (who at least warned me to keep my distance since I'm no Orc).  But I finally made it, and it's high time to go crawling another dungeon.

What next after this?  Maybe it's high time I explored northern Skyrim and retrieved this horn of Jurgen Windcaller doodad ... there's also a Guardian Skeever around there, the third beast of Kyne's hunt, and two cities.

_Then_ maybe we can go on a drunken rampage in Markarth's temple.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Final Fantasy Tactics Advance A2* because I'm tired of playing the only two 3ds games I have, might as well pop in a DS game.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2014)

Just found my way into my first Dwarven ruins in Skyrim (the one near Dawnstar).  Salvaged a bunch of metal from the broken dwarfbots, sniped some bandits, returned to Dawnstar, then --

_A wild Blood Dragon appeared!_

I actually didn't seem to do all that much damage compared to the town guards, Lydia, and a mage.  (Town guard quote: "Maybe I'm the Dragonborn and don't know it yet" or somesuch)  Two NPCs got torched in the battle, though, Eitild and Irgnir.  Those guys weren't particularly important were they?


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 7, 2014)

*Risk of Rain* I suck at this, but it's fun. I wish there where more starting equipment options.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm making Dawnstar my hub for the time being.  Was a trek to get up here, and I still need that Horn of Jurgen Windcaller thingie.  Town doesn't seem to have a grindstone or workbench, though.  Still, making tons of steel arrows and random pieces of armor definitely improves the Smithing skills (need to get it up to 30 for Elven materials) and it earns me some pocket change (need another 2k to buy Breezehome)

Trekked east and cleared out the Forsaken Cave / crypt.  Not too many surprises here, the boss Draugr at the end took more than one try to defeat, got a new word of power out of it too.  It was nice exploring a full dungeon for once (as opposed to the last few which were, at most, 1-2 rooms).


----------



## Schneeauge (Nov 8, 2014)

*shivers*
Don't mind me... just hiding from some monsters from Amnesia...
Gosh, my hands are still shaking and I've got to go back through the whole storage area...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2014)

DCS.
I actually got the P51D airborne on the first go after months of break.
Also shot some airport targets to smithereens with an A10-C. I still remember how to fly simulator planes.
Feels good man.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 9, 2014)

*Final Fantasy Tactics A2* I apparently can not play more then 3 maps a time before getting all the tired of that game. 

*Warframe* - 370 platinum for $10 on a 50% off coupon.


----------



## blackdragonscars (Nov 9, 2014)

Borderlands the Pre-Quel


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2014)

Went back and cleared out those Dwarven ruins near Dawnstar.  Man, that place turned out to be big ... then there was that giant Dwarven Centurion Master robot at the end.  I woke it up with a few arrows, but damn does that thing hit HARD (like 80% damage in just one strike).  Overall pretty fun though.  And I finally got the perk for crafting Elven materials.


----------



## Arturo (Nov 10, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> *Risk of Rain* I suck at this, but it's fun. I wish there where more starting equipment options.



Me too! On both accounts, that is.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 10, 2014)

smash 4 for glory mode since i don't have enough friend code poeple to play ;-;.

also i love just charging sun salutation and having the other person do their reflector while i just run up and grab them.

also now playing dark souls 2 since i got a new desktop, all my characters aren't onj this computer though so i have to start from scratch which i don't mind too much


----------



## KyryK (Nov 11, 2014)

Bloody Trapland, currently on W2-3.

This game is an absolute bastard...i love it. ^_^


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 11, 2014)

ultimate ghosts n goblins...easy to argue if harder than original...cant say since I never got to play the nes version...the knife is not as strong in this one.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 11, 2014)

*Warframe*

I finished baking my second frame in the foundry, the *Rhino* and I feel pretty special because of an aura mod I was able to start the thing off with more shield then most can shake a stick at. I've also forma'd my Kurbrow and she's on her way to becomming even more of a badass killing machine :3.

I've also got another frame bvaking too, the *Nyx* but I won't see it till tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been playing Skyrim, and I think I broke it.

I have an amulet (I forget who's) that give 25% regneneration of Mana, and I just spent half my money on Expert Destruction robes. When I wear the robes instead of my Orcish armour (I love this!!) my Mana regenerates immediately. If I wear these robes, I need never use Mana potions again.

I basically have unlimited Mana at any given moment. And I just started using Fireball two-handed as well so I'm basically indestructible now.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> ...I just spent half my money on Expert Destruction robes.


It must be one of those with dual enchantments, with "Magicka regenerates 100% faster".  Me, I'm currently sporting Vampire Armor because it's comparable to Elven material in effectiveness plus benefits for Conjuration spellls (Bound Sword ftw) and +50% Magicka recharge rate.  Robbed it off the very first vampire I slew, in fact.

I really, _really_ want that Arcane Blacksmith perk....


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 11, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> It must be one of those with dual enchantments, with "Magicka regenerates 100% faster".  Me, I'm currently sporting Vampire Armor because it's comparable to Elven material in effectiveness plus benefits for Conjuration spellls (Bound Sword ftw) and +50% Magicka recharge rate.  Robbed it off the very first vampire I slew, in fact.
> 
> I really, _really_ want that Arcane Blacksmith perk....




Oh yes, it is. I forget how much it helps with the Destruction, but it's 125% Mana regeneration. I prefer wearing heavy armour though, so if I can get away with not wearing it, I will.

I'm SO CLOSE to the arcane blacksmith perk! I can't wait to improve my Champion's Cudgel ^.^


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 11, 2014)

Back to UT2004. Baby, I'll never leave you.


----------



## -Nimh- (Nov 11, 2014)

L.A. Noir for actual study reasons (Motion capture)
Depth because I got it gifted by a friend, itÂ´s nice for short fun rounds


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Going against my better judgement and started playing the CoD series because my husband keeps badgering me about it. 
After Advanced Warfare came out, he's gone ape shit over the game which led to him telling me "I don't know until I try". I've been playing CoD: World at War for a few hours today and it's already giving me the biggest &*$%#@* headache! I've had enough of these %&^*#($*&^&^* dogs in this %&^*#($^$^* building!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

Osu!

It's great practice for the tablet. Some eye-hand coordination supertraining.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

The binding of Isaac: rebirth. 2cool4school! Its addictive. And it has it sort of way to seep rage into your system-- like Mario Kat 64.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2014)

I am playing Mario Kart 8 as Tanooki Mario in the kitty car with a squirrel glider. Can I be any more of a furry?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2014)

Lots happened in Skyrim recently, though at the expense of my Nanowrimo novel....

- Cleared Nightcaller Temple with Erandur; Dawnstar can sleep peacefully now.
- (didn't) retrieve that horn or Jurgen Windcaller, but I did take the note.  Looks like I'm heading back to Whiterun....
- Then visited Morthal.  Nice little place, but they don't seen to have a blacksmith.  Oh well, I did use the grindstone.
- Picked up the spell for "Bound Bow".  Takes a lot of MP out to cast it (casting isn't stealthy either) but it does amazing damage, like twice that of an elven bow+arrows.
- Went SE of Morthal through a mountain pass and discovered some ruins.  Shalidor's Maze was a real puzzle that took time to figure out, but the surprise battle against that Daedra was worth it.  First time I had to mostly run and try to attack indirectly (Lydia finished the thing off at close range), second time I put Oakflesh on me and took him down in fair one-on-one.  Reward: A circlet that counts as light head armor.  Now I can invest in that all-light-armor perk.  Lydia got lost in the maze on the way out.  Okay, then, see you back in Whiterun....
- Currently on the quest "Proving Honor".  Farkas revealed he's a werewolf, and these Silver Hand guys take quite some work to put down.  Biggest trouble is with the guys in heavy armor wielding greatswords, and rooms with groups of 3 or more.
- I really, really want that "Rune Master" perk.  Rune spells are fun, but only being able to cast them at close range seriously hampers their effectiveness.


----------



## Draegarth (Nov 14, 2014)

I've effectively jumped on the bandwagon and bought Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.  In fairness, I've had my Xbox One since launch, & only got a game for it (CoD: Ghosts) last month - almost a year later.  It was about time I started using it - though I do still have games on my 360 to finish off.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I'm done with Mario Kart. I need to keep reminding myself that I suck at video games, so I shouldn't ruin the communities by playing the games. [noparse][/noparse] Always a good feeling when you're below average at the thing you're best at.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, I'm done with Mario Kart. I need to keep reminding myself that I suck at video games, so I shouldn't ruin the communities by playing the games. [noparse][/noparse] Always a good feeling when you're below average at the thing you're best at.


i'm genuinely scared for your wellbeing.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2014)

You're right, I should git gud so people don't have to worry about me being bad at video games


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're right, I should git gud so people don't have to worry about me being bad at video games


he said to the biggest casual ever

anyways the only game i've been starting is pokemon in japanese. it's a little trickier than i thought in the beginning, since all everyone does is monologue...


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 14, 2014)

Pathfinder. Just joined a group in Berkeley, CA.


----------



## Draegarth (Nov 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, I'm done with Mario Kart. I need to keep reminding myself that I suck at video games, so I shouldn't ruin the communities by playing the games. [noparse][/noparse] Always a good feeling when you're below average at the thing you're best at.



Sucking at Mario Kart doesn't mean you suck at video games.  Mario Kart has never been about skill, but blind luck.  If you're in the lead on the last lap, about to cross the line, do not get taken out by a shell, and actually win, you've got very lucky!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, I'm done with Mario Kart. I need to keep reminding myself that I suck at video games, so I shouldn't ruin the communities by playing the games. [noparse][/noparse] Always a good feeling when you're below average at the thing you're best at.



I know this feeling with FPS games.

I'm terrible at player-versus-player games with the exception of ones like Red Orchestra.

I stick to PvE games. It's not just because I'm better at them, but I positively enjoy them more, even when I'm doing badly. I dunno. I prefer co-op games because it's like bonding rather than competing.

Didn't you completely wreck me in PokÃ©mon X/Y that one time? You were the only person I got to play against in that tournament and you had a few wins after me if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2014)

Dragarth said:


> Sucking at Mario Kart doesn't mean you suck at video games.  Mario Kart has never been about skill, but blind luck.  If you're in the lead on the last lap, about to cross the line, do not get taken out by a shell, and actually win, you've got very lucky!


This is not true. Luck is certainly a big part, but skilled players will consistently place well.


Schwimmwagen said:


> I know this feeling with FPS games.
> 
> I'm terrible at player-versus-player games with the exception of ones like Red Orchestra.
> 
> ...


Ah, I've heard how hard FPS games are. I dunno how people can handle that sort of environment. It's amazing that it's the most popular genre, since you wouldn't think most people would be crazy competitive. 
I can't do co-op, I hate dragging the other player down. At least when I lose in player vs. player, the other player gets satisfaction out of it. When I lose in co-op, I'm making another person feel bad! It's awful!

I think playing people here in Pokemon might have inflated my sense of how good I am at video games. I'm no better at Pokemon than I am at other games, I was just beating people who don't devote themselves much to it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm no better at Pokemon than I am at other games, I was just *beating people who don't devote themselves much to it*.



this is how you become proficient


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you saying I should play more? That might work.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

dark souls 2 just finished the 3rd dlc for the first time and it was really fun. it's a really huge level with some great bosses and some hilarious npc invaders.

also now starting to do pvp with my character. mainly using the giant butcher knife and ice rapier, in the blood arena i have about a 60% win rate which is much higher than I expected.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 15, 2014)

Nanowrimo has declared war on Skyrim.  They both require significant investments of time, but I can't do both simultaneously, and only one of them has a deadline to meet.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 15, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I know this feeling with FPS games.
> 
> I'm terrible at player-versus-player games with the exception of ones like Red Orchestra.
> 
> ...



Play shooters like Serious Sam, mad reflexes are created.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 16, 2014)

So in Skyrim I cleared out Dustman's Cairn -- no more Silver Hand guys, just Draugr, Draugr, and more Draugr.  When I reached the central room I correctly guessed that pretty much every casket had a Draugr in it and once you grab the shard you're looking for, they all wake up and start to attack you.  My solution:  Cast Fire Rune on all the caskets.  If it explodes immediately, there's a Draugr inside and you can take it out individually.

Still had to take down like 4 or 5 of them before the room was clear, though.  After that I cleared the bandits out of Fort Greymoor in Whiterun.


On a sidenote, lacking a place to post this but here are a few things in my Nanowrimo novel that occured, which are absolutely priceless to describe:

1 - My main character was taking a shower when a wild coyote attacked and tried to dominate him.
2 - My main character got strip-searched by a fox, but fortunately he passed out before they got to the pants.

Now neither of these are actually as inappropriate as they sound!  They make perfectly ordinary sense when taken in context....


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Had an N64 marathon yesterday. Mario Kart, Banjo Kazooie, Super Smash Brothers, Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 
Today was all about Battleblock Theater and Minecraft.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 16, 2014)

I've picked up Super Mario Sunshine again


----------



## Godtier (Nov 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've picked up Super Mario Sunshine again



It's all fun and games until that fucking watermelon mission. 

I'm playing the Binding of Isaac: Rebirth....non-stop....it's soooooooo good oh my god seriously if it goes on sale on Steam or something I highly encourage everyone to consider buying it if you like rouge-likes or bullet hell or the legend of zelda ugh this game is AMAZING


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 17, 2014)

Godtier said:


> It's all fun and games until that fucking watermelon mission.



I'm gonna do a LP of it with glitches, including the watermelon skip >:3


----------



## Godtier (Nov 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm gonna do a LP of it with glitches, including the watermelon skip >:3



Cheeeaaaater

Super Mario Sunshine wouldn't be Super Mario Sunshine without the bipolar flips between fun and mind-numbing anger. I'm looking at you, every Hotel Delfino mission. Chain Chomp mission. CHUCKSTER MISSION.

Man, now _I _want to play Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 17, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Cheeeaaaater
> 
> Super Mario Sunshine wouldn't be Super Mario Sunshine without the bipolar flips between fun and mind-numbing anger. I'm looking at you, every Hotel Delfino mission. Chain Chomp mission. CHUCKSTER MISSION.
> 
> Man, now _I _want to play Super Mario Sunshine.



hahaha


----------



## KyryK (Nov 17, 2014)

Fallout! ^_^

I've taken to targeting the groin just because. I walk into a bar and some dude with his teeth filed into points insults me, bam, dick shot. Some guy tries to run from me during combat...bam, dick shot. Brahmin mooing at me in a way i don't like. Bam. Dick shot. I wish i could solve all my problems by shooting people in the balls irl...


----------



## ghasteater100 (Nov 17, 2014)

The forest, multiplayer has just been added and i'm playing it with my friend


----------



## UndyingSongArt (Nov 17, 2014)

Ace Attorney Investigations 2 (the fan translation) yis yis ye


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 17, 2014)

A bit of completing side missions on islands in Assassin's Creed IV : Black Flag.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm hopping back on to Killing Floor for a little while.

I forgot about the fleshpounds in that game...  Until one fleshpound reminded me of the specimen very well.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 18, 2014)

A lot of Skyrim quests are SO much easier when you turn quest objective markers on.  Almost too easy, even.  For example, I located Reyda's remains near Iverstead (apparently she was left at the bottom of the nearby river, not that island cave with Giermund's Hall dungeon which I searched multiple times) and returned her item to poor Narfi.  Yeah, this deserves a drink or two ....

Subsequently, when I woke up in Markarth, it was pretty easy to clean up the temple with all the items pointed out to me.  Apparently I missed a note left behind by this Sam guy about the staff being broken and what we need to fix it.  And apparently I ran off with some Rorikstead farmer's goat, and tried to marry a Hagraven or something out near Evergleam Sanctuary.  Wow, how exactly did all this happen again?

In the meantime, a fight broke out on Markarth city streets, luckily I wasn't involved, but a guy palmed a note off on me.  Conspiracy!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2014)

Space Engineers.
I made something so big it's having hard time to run on my rig. Probably can't finish it due to that, which sucks since I already spent 20+h on that.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 19, 2014)

Just finished Amnesia : The Dark Descent


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2014)

DCS world.
Had my maiden flight alongside my brother today. We flew from one airport to another in a loose formation, joked about half the trip and in the end, I engaged him in a tense knife range dogfight near the target airport. Managed to stick a missile up his butt and downed his plane.
I scanned the ground for his wreck, marked it and dropped 4000lbs of precision bombs on him.
That was the last time anyone saw him.

Having proper peripherals to play simulators makes the thing SO much more enjoyable. 
Also it's sad how often people get scared by the word "simulator". Warmachines are operated by people aged 18+. If a late teen can drive a tank/fly a plane, so can you. It's not that hard.
Getting something done is all the more satisfying knowing you worked for it a little.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 21, 2014)

I just finished my first run through of ultimate ghost n goblins, holy cow is it hard!
But i didn't get to fight the final boss because i didn't have enough rings >:[ 
Now i got to play it all again and collect at least 22 of those things, this isn't going to be easy at all  -_-


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 25, 2014)

I actually played a game that wasn't *Warframe*...
I played *Torchlight 2.* I killed lots of stuff!


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been playing the Mafia II demo for an hour straight.

The shooting mechanics are what kept me playing.  I've heard the story was great, so I might pick this up when I get the chance.


----------



## DrGravitas (Nov 28, 2014)

Poking around the Steam sale when I found "Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb". Fun old Point 'n Click from 1994. Kind of a huge shift away from my usual games like EU IV. This thing is seriously old school furry, too. Playing as a Fox named Rif, paired with an elk and a boar. So far, pretty fun!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> Poking around the Steam sale when I found "Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb". Fun old Point 'n Click from 1994. Kind of a huge shift away from my usual games like EU IV. This thing is seriously old school furry, too. Playing as a Fox named Rif, paired with an elk and a boar. So far, pretty fun!


I see a digital copy available on GOG, and I'm wondering ... really, why is the updated package like 500MB when the original was only 8?  Given, the original only runs in a DOS environment....

Anyway, in Skyrim my Khajiit is officially a werewolf.  I really wasn't expecting that so quickly.  I didn't cause much trouble in Whiterun on the way out (I did kill one cow) before blacking out and waking up naked out near Kynesgrove.  Those Silver Hand guys at the nearby abandoned fort didn't seem to give me as much trouble as they did in Dustman's Cairn (save for one or two notable usual exceptions, fighters wearing heavy armor -- one of them I noticed a pressure plate and sprung it, and the spiked trapdoor killed him), maybe because my ebony sword has that lunar enchantment and it was night (figures that it'd turn morning right when I'm about to take on their leader).  Anyway, I did locate two books that NPC's in Dawnguard and Markarth have been requesting, I do have that Ring of Hircine if I want to rampage around.  Which might also come in handy someday if I really want that achievement for having a bounty everywhere in Skyrim, I hear going wolfy in public costs you a dead-or-alive 1000 gold.

PS: A town guard asked me "Is that ... fur, coming out of your ears?"  *roll eyes* Hey, mister, you DO realize you're talking to a Khajiit, right?


----------



## DrGravitas (Nov 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I see a digital copy available on GOG, and I'm wondering ... really, why is the updated package like 500MB when the original was only 8?  Given, the original only runs in a DOS environment....




Hmm, good question! I went poking about the game files and immediately noticed a 414 MB file named "Inherit the Earth Voices". Given that that every piece of dialog is voice acted (and surprisingly well acted, I might add) I suspect the original simply didn't have voice acting.


Werewolfism is always one of the first things I pickup in Skyrim. There's nothing quite like being in a tight spot, sneaking around, low on equipment in some Forsaken camp and thinking "Screw this! I'mma eat y'all!" and the just going berserk and obliterating everything as they run from your howling mad form!


EDIT: Oh, neat! There's a bonus content folder in here, too! It's got some concept art and some other stuff. I probably would have never noticed this if you hadn't pointed out the 500MB thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> Hmm, good question! I went poking about the game files and immediately noticed a 414 MB file named "Inherit the Earth Voices". Given that that every piece of dialog is voice acted (and surprisingly well acted, I might add) I suspect the original simply didn't have voice acting.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, neat! There's a bonus content folder in here, too! It's got some concept art and some other stuff. I probably would have never noticed this if you hadn't pointed out the 500MB thing.


I'm a sucker for concept art....



> Werewolfism is always one of the first things I pickup in Skyrim. There's nothing quite like being in a tight spot, sneaking around, low on equipment in some Forsaken camp and thinking "Screw this! I'mma eat y'all!" and the just going berserk and obliterating everything as they run from your howling mad form!


Back when I completed the quest 'Ill Met By Moonlight' I read the description of the Cursed Ring of Hircine and immediately thought "...now might be a good time to leave town, and FAST" even though I wasn't actually a werewolf (I later read on the wiki that if you're not, it doesn't affect you, so I actually had nothing to worry about).  Now I just have to remember "do not put the ring on in public" (unless e.g. I'm aiming for that Master Criminal trophy achievement, but that'd be a do-it-then-reload-your-savefile affair)

But does it seem like that ceremony in the Underforge occured really quick?  All I did was take out a vampire west of Rorikstead, then went with Farkas for the Trial ceremony, then I killed a bear in somebody's Riverwood home, then bam, werewolf, member of the inner Circle....

Well, if I want to get sent to Ciddnha Mine at some point I'm totally prepared for that.  Even without weapons and armor I've got plenty of spells (Bound weaponry and Destruction runes), and I hear Khajiit claws combo with werewolf claws.  Immunity to all diseases is nice, but I already miss the "woke up feeling Rested" message.  Not that I use the Rest command all that often, but that simple acknowledgement (the message if not the bonus) made resting feel worthwhile.

Oh, and a guard in Kynesgrove looked at me and asked "is that ... fur, coming out of your ears?"  OF COURSE THERE'S FUR IN MY EARS YOU'RE TALKING TO A KHAJIIT YOU KNOW?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

So apparently that unlimited Mana thing I got in Skyrim was some kind of glitch that fixed itself the next time I started the game up. Mana regeneration is still fast with all my magic gear on, but not THAT fast that it restores itself from empty in half a second any more. I guess it's for the best - that felt kind of like I was cheating.

On the subject of werewolves, I'm gonna download that Argonian Were-lizard mod just in case. Is lycanthropy curable once you have it, or are you stuck like that?

I'm in a bit of a habit in this game of stealing all the food/gold lying around the houses of people I like/Winterhold if I can get away with it. I have a very low Sneak level so I'm not running a legitimate thief game this time.


----------



## DrGravitas (Nov 30, 2014)

You can go through a quest and at the end have the choice to clear the lycanthropy, but I've never done it so I don't know if that permanently removes it. On the whole, it really does feel like the whole werewolf questline is a bit rushed, which is a shame. It has a lot of potential. I really like the name choices of the companions, specifically Vilkas. During my first play that name was an immediately tip off, but it was the armor's wolf-head crest that made me certain the companions were werewolves. So, there's became one of the first quest lines I pushed through.


----------



## Baz (Nov 30, 2014)

Playing Texas holdem style poker. Just won 4 million with an ace high straight!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2014)

Defeated the Guardian Sabre Cat up north of Windhelm.  While as a werewolf, even; I decided to get some practice and the cold north seems like a good place to do that.  Now I am being a responsible werewolf about this, nobody important gets mauled/eaten, just random bandits or whatever.  That Arch Conjurer and Master Necromancer in that one mountain fort NW of Windhelm gave me so much trouble (mostly that damned Staff of Chain Lightning) I swore that when they died I would go werewolf and personally devour them.  I was able to stealth kill all their skeletons (and why the Necromancer didn't bother resurrecting any of them I do not know), then managed to stay out of sight from them while Lydia rushed in to fight while I hung back and watched the lightning.  Ten minutes later, the place goes quiet and Lydia comes back.

_And yes, I did follow through on that promise._

Also, apparently werewolves can go toe-to-toe with Frost Trolls and win.

No worries about accidentally triggering the Ring of Hircine though, apparently when you equip it, Ring of Hircine shows up as an available Power and that's what you use to transform.  It is a bit of a process....

Now I'm investigating the whodunit in Windhelm.


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

Team Fortress 2...again.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2014)

So I need to kill some time while I work on the Windhelm whodunit, so I decide to check up on this Aventus Aretino guy and the rumors about him.  (Apparently I've had that objective sitting in my quest log for who knows how long ... I don't even remember picking it up....)

No guards to see me, I pick the lock on his house easily, and ... okay, wow, he really IS performing the Black Sacrament!  And this kid assumes I'm the assassin sent to contact him!  And he won't take no for an answer....

Great.  Just great.  The quest is called "Innocence Lost", but does that title refer to the kid or my character?

Also, apparently it makes a difference whether you show Ms. Giovana the Butcher flyers she's been posting or the Butcher's journals.  (My Skyrim wiki policy is simple: No reading about a quest until you've completed it.)


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> So I need to kill some time while I work on the Windhelm whodunit, so I decide to check up on this Aventus Aretino guy and the rumors about him.  (Apparently I've had that objective sitting in my quest log for who knows how long ... I don't even remember picking it up....)
> 
> No guards to see me, I pick the lock on his house easily, and ... okay, wow, he really IS performing the Black Sacrament!  And this kid assumes I'm the assassin sent to contact him!  And he won't take no for an answer....
> 
> ...



this is the first quest to becoming an assasin in the game, has some good perks being one, you get a pretty cool demon horse which I think it never dies.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 2, 2014)

Shadowgun on my android. It's a couple years old, but I bought it you could still buy full games on Google Play :V. Now games are freemium, aka expensive arcade games you have to pay.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> this is the first quest to becoming an assasin in the game...


Yeah, I'm already anticipating it leads more or less straight to the Dark Brotherhood questline.

Anyway, I'm not entirely happy with the way the Blood on Ice quest turned out.  Why must so many quests have multiple endings?

But I'm going to put that behind me.  Off to Solstheim!  Chatted up all the locals, and all of them seem to go weird when I mention the name Miraak.  Yeah, something's definitely brewing here.  And the local bandits are known as "Reavers".  I decided to go furry(er) when raiding a dungeon and made lunch of them as a werewolf; got perk #3 (Gorging).  Netches are pretty dangerous things, too, but I did take some of the out to collect Netch Jelly.  (All I will say is it involved a lot of running.)

Supposedly there's also werewolves on this island?  Or was that only in Morrowind Bloodmoon....


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 3, 2014)

Completed the quest "Missing in Action" in a ... slightly unorthodox way.

When given the offer  to storm the Thalmor's Northwatch Keep, I volunteered to go alone and find a peaceful resolution.  Obviously the guards won't let me in or give out any information, but ...

A WILD FROST DRAGON APPEARS!  We take the thing out at the front gate, and while the guards are busy marveling at the sight, I sneak around to the (now unguarded) back entrance.  Of course, getting in was the easy part, getting out not so much.  Once we secured the interior of the fort and rescued Thorald, outside I blasted the guard from his post at the back entrance with a Lv.3 Unrelenting Force and we ran for it.  Lydia kept the guards busy while Thorald and I discussed matters to complete the mission.

I have never been so happy to see a dragon attack happen.   I also took the opportunity to go werewolf and eat a few of the guards while we were inside, unfortunately I'd already secured the place and I had to wait for the bloodlust to wear off before going anywhere near Thorald's cell.  But hey, XP is XP, right?

And the Whiterun guard is right:  "You sure know how to pick your enemies, don't you?"  

Then, after discovering that werewolf beats hagraven, I went on a pretty wild rampage.  Went furry, took out the Guardian Bear, ate everyone in Knifepoint Ridge (and a nearby tower with bandits), then scampered around in the general eastern direction, cleared out a bandit fort, then went north.  Trying to get back to Whiterun but that's a little difficult when you can't check your map.  And I don't know exactly why but my framerate started dropping and hanging a lot.  Finally changed back after entering a cave near Hillgrund's Tomb, having spent a grand total of 24 consecutive hours as a wolf.  (That should be a trophy/achievement.)  I now have all but two werewolf perks.

Next stop:  Maybe a few treasure maps and bounties before I head back to Solstheim and clear up this mess about these cultists.


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Went furry, took out the Guardian Bear, ate everyone in Knifepoint Ridge (and a nearby tower with bandits), then scampered around in the general eastern direction, cleared out a bandit fort, then went north.



Now that's what I'm talking about!



Stratadrake said:


> Finally changed back after entering a cave near Hillgrund's Tomb, having spent a grand total of 24 consecutive hours as a wolf.  (That should be a trophy/achievement.)  I now have all but two werewolf perks.


Heh, my main has 466 days as a werewolf from 42 transformations. My favorite alt has 158 days from 23 transformations.


----------



## JSilverwing (Dec 4, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
Everyday. Haha~~


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 4, 2014)

Hearthstone, playing arena since gnomes versus goblins is aviable in that and wow it makesthings much crazier now.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd like to be playing Battlefield 4 right now on PC, but I'm currently playing "Biochemistry 523 notes" and I will be for several more hours.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 4, 2014)

Kraven Manor... shortest game ever. Thank goodness I spent only two bucks


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 5, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> Heh, my main has 466 days as a werewolf from 42 transformations. My favorite alt has 158 days from 23 transformations.


Well, after eating everybody in Knifepoint Ridge (those guys sure haven't level grinded any since my last raid) and Fellglow Keep (squishy mages galore) I now have enough XP for all the werewolf perks (I just haven't invested in the remaining two, the summon ones).  And whatever caused my frame rate to glitch up fixed itself after quitting/restarting my PS3, so that's good.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 6, 2014)

I played a bit of *Skyrim* after reading you guys talking about it, and I'm probably another 4-5 hrs away from completing the vampire quests.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

TF2 wherein i've been playing as sniper so i can throw my piss at people then pin them against walls just like i do irl and Hotline Miami for the delicious retro ultra-violence.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm playing "Discuss your fears" with friends


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 7, 2014)

I've started playing *Red Faction: Armageddon (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 05: Bastion Defenses*.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 7, 2014)

Re: Skyrim -

Read through another black book (I forget what perk I chose at the end, was it the fully restore your stats once one?) and found a Conjure Seeker spell!!

Not to sound like an asshole, but I've been wanting to upgrade from the flame atronach for ages, but never came across a better spell. I think my next perk will be the one that makes the conjured entity last longer, THEN arcane blacksmith.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare.

Jesus Christ playing this is the most fun i've had in a long time. It's a first person medieval swordfighting game with a really rewarding combat system and a button that does nothing but make your character scream at the top of their lungs when you're running at enemies. ^_^ It's fantastic.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Chivalry: Medieval Warfare.
> 
> Jesus Christ playing this is the most fun i've had in a long time. It's a first person medieval swordfighting game with a really rewarding combat system and a button that does nothing but make your character scream at the top of their lungs when you're running at enemies. ^_^ It's fantastic.


It is marvelous. It's got grittyness and a touch of humor.
FOR MEOWRIC!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth. I suck at it but I also have a lot of bad luck...
On streams that I've watched they got cool shit like giant, piercing, Dorito-shaped homing tears that killed Mom within seconds, and yesterday I stood in her room without a single upgrade to my tears except for the Ludovico Technique which made things even harder for me :T


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 7, 2014)

Took me about a dozen tries, but I finally defeated that vampire Movarth out near Morthal.  The problem wasn't so much him by himself but him accompanied by a Mistwalker-class vampire (or was it two?) and a Thrall.  Death by Chain Lightnings, Ice Storms, and/or Vampiric Drains so many times.  But I finally succeeded in taking him out -- Lydia had a good strategy in dual-wielding Chain Lightning+Fireball staves, so I equipped just that and we took out the subordinates in the tunnel (dual-wielding these spellls ensures you can almost continuously stagger your foe) while Movarth seemed to run off and hide elsewhere rather than stay and reanimate the corpses.  Not so fearful without his backup, I chased him down as a werewolf and ripped him to shreds (a sprinting tackle easily did 80% damage to him).

I kinda hated waking the Jarl up at 11PM but Morthal is now safe from the vampire conspiracy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 7, 2014)

Getting caught up on games I couldn't play beforehand for GotY nominations and holy hell is *Kirby Triple Deluxe* a gem. Seriously, every guy who wants to study level-design NEEDS to play this game. It's masterful.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 7, 2014)

FINALLY defeated Miraak. My god does he have a sexy voice, in a way I will be sad that he's gone. The clear perk tree option was pretty cool, but I only had 1 wasted perk (light armour) so couldn't get as much out of it as I'd have liked. Also got to ride a freaking dragon! But he was killed in the fight again Miraak =(

Also finally got the Blacksmith skill up to 60, so I can get the Arcane Blacksmith perk!! Next time I level, that is. About 2/3 of the way there.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm getting close to the Arcane Blacksmith perk myself ... but I also need the Impact perk because constantly staggering your opponents is so broken.

On a non-Skyrim note, I've also dived into Persona Q.  Not much to say about the story yet, but I'm really, *really* liking its battle music:

[video=youtube;454IG6mfiK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=454IG6mfiK8[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 7, 2014)

A bunch of Killing Floor and Battlefront 2.

They're the only games that can run on my current machine without an unplayable amount of lag (if that made sense).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 7, 2014)

So Strata, something is really bugging me about this game. What does one have to do to get critical blows? D'you have to unlock them somehow or do something other than just click? (I do sprint and attack and shit).

For some background, I use two-handed weapons, right now a Champion's Cudgel which is my baby and I will literally cry when something more powerful shows up to replace it.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 7, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> So Strata, something is really bugging me about this game. What does one have to do to get critical blows? D'you have to unlock them somehow or do something other than just click? (I do sprint and attack and shit).


I don't know if the werewolf pounce is officially a critical strike (as the bow and sword perks are) but you just attack while sprinting forwards, the rest is just getting your timing right so it connects.  It's still too bad you can't eat a vampire's heart out after fileting them, but you can with their Thralls (but that isn't as much fun).

I'm heading up to Solitude now.  And, boy, the view of it from the river is epic beauty.

Though -- nothing says "welcome to Solitude" quite like watching a beheading, does it?  Other than that seems like a nice enough place....

After Solitude, I went west and finally delivered Meridia's Beacon to her temple.  Then she commanded me to defeat the necromancer who took up residence in it.  Boy did that guy have an army of shades -- after dying from an Ice Storm in the melee, I realized that it's a straight shot from the door to him, so I go werewolf, pounce in and just plain shred him in 30 seconds or less.

After a stop off in Whiterun to unload some gear I headed to Dawnstar (and killed yet another dragon attacking it, I swear this happens every time), delivered a book to Rustlief and went east.  Turned werewolf shortly after I was out of sight and started roaming (this is quickly becoming a hobby).  Found and rampaged through Hob's Fall Cave, I now have Pantea's Flute, apparently one of three quest items I've picked up (in fact, I now have the full set!).

Going wolf again I sniffed out Winterhold, or would have was there not some trouble on the road -- three humanoids I decided not to engage (though Lydia happily did).  Instead I looped around, taking out some trolls and eventually winding up on a cliff overlooking Winterhold from the south.  What a beautiful view.  I climb down carefully (minding that I'm still a wolf here) and hide out in what turns out to be a ruined house until I change back.  Then I spent a night at the inn.

It turns out Winterhold is pretty depressing.  But the worst part is this -- Birna the shopkeeper lies inexplicably dead on the street near Ranmir and a town guard (all dead too).  What the heck?  It certainly wasn't me...
.
.
.
Okay, turns out it was Lydia, in the alley, with the mace.  Apparently, while I was waiting to change back I must have caught _just_ enough attention for people to start looking for me, thus Lydia did her job and defended me.  (Reloading my save file and trying again verified that those NPCs were still alive before entering town; I hid behind the Jarl's longhouse this time and I could hear Lydia fighting off the citizenry.)  Winterhold is depressing enough without losing its only shopkeeper!

- - -
Anyway, on Persona Q the alternate hero's team shows up to assist you while fighting the first dungeon boss.  And as I'm first playing as the P3 hero, it was very welcome to hear the P4 combat music again.  Plus, now I remember what I supplied for the P4 hero's name, so I'm starting a second file centered on him.  Which feels very different, not the least of which being that Rise doesn't have the same support abilities Fuuka does.

After that, I participated in that "Trade Showdown" event which pitted me and Zen vs. Teddie.  We both ended up disqualified (I wound up with a bag of 1000 chopsticks, while Teddie tried to fake cotton candy), but it was funny.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2014)

After paying high money to Eorlund for some levels in Smithing, I now have Arcane Blacksmith.  Repeat: ARCANE BLACKSMITH GET.

I wrapped up a few miscellaneous quests, and now it's back to Solstheim.  Ran afoul of some werebears who quickly shredded me (ouch), but then I decided to go into Raven Rock Mine and get that pickaxe.  Or explore the mine at Cressius's request.  Draugr, draugr, draugr, until we reach that one room that connects to Bloodskaal Barrow.  That's one nice sword, too.  I accidentally killed Lydia on two occasions, though (grr, reloading your save file kinda sucks).


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> After paying high money to Eorlund for some levels in Smithing, I now have Arcane Blacksmith.  Repeat: ARCANE BLACKSMITH GET.


Paying money for training in smithing is a massive waste, just fast travel to all the cities, buy/steal all the iron ingots/ore and leather/leather strips you can and make hundreds of daggers. Smithing skill will skyrocket in no time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2014)

The Night Of the Rabbit.
It's a nifty point and click game


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 10, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Paying money for training in smithing is a massive waste, just fast travel to all the cities, buy/steal all the iron ingots/ore and leather/leather strips you can and make hundreds of daggers. Smithing skill will skyrocket in no time.



The method I use is to buy all the Iron and Silver ore (from men generally, because I've got all perks that give me better prices with men), and Transmute it all into gold ore, then make as many gold rings as I can, then sell them on.

I got Arcane Blacksmith too today ^.^ So I was finally able to improve my orcish boots that I found. Apparently the Champion's Cudgel can't be improved anyway =(

Got the Storm Atronach as well!! That thing is amazing, but I have no mana left over afterwards. So I just switch to heavy armour after using it. I've got one set of clothes/rings for the two-handed weapon, and another set for spells. I don't know whether I regret running a mage-weapon cross.

Also the Ebony helmet is ugly as all hell.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Paying money for training in smithing is a massive waste, just fast travel to all the cities, buy/steal all the iron ingots/ore and leather/leather strips you can and make hundreds of daggers. Smithing skill will skyrocket in no time.



I prefer making jewelry.  I have more gems than I know what to do with, it seems to boost my Smithing skill the most, plus they're great to sell for gold.  And it's not like money is hard to come by when you raid bandit dungeons for a living....

And did I mention how much I love Ash Spawn drops?  Their loot is worth its weight in gold/silver/moonstone/quicksilver/ebony/corundum/jewels/all of the above.

Speaking of which, that dragon priest in Bloodskaal Barrow, I hated him.  I don't (yet) know what kind of Shock spell he was using but it's like gatling lightning bolts or something.  I ended up using Bound Bow to take him on at a distance.  Took awhile, but it saved me a small fortune in lightning damage.

And I got the home in Solstheim now.  Snuck in to Severin Manor (with Muffle-enchanted boots, Lv.90 Sneak, and just in case, an Invisibility potion) and out again and they never suspected anything.  I had to have Lydia wait outside, though, otherwise she would've taken them out.  However, I probably should've taken the two Severins out then and there anyway, because I had to take them out in the fort later on.  Not that they were all that tough, it was their father with the dual-wielding daggers and one-handed+30% enchantment who kept killing me.

Now on to the Temple of Miraak ... y'know, those hypnotized guys make great marks to practice pickpocketing with.  It's not like they're going to care, right?

Really liking the Power Shot perk on the bows - staggering your opponents even half the time makes it a much better stealth weapon.  I've also decided to cut Meridia's Dawnbreaker loose on some of the Draugr inside (near the end was even a Draugr Death Overlord, at first I thought he was a normal Overlord but after I slew him, I kinda wish I'd done it with a Bound Sword to get a soul gem out of it).  Found the Black Book then plot happened.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 11, 2014)

League of Legends pc edition and Skullgirls


Eliza 2gud


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2014)

World of Tanks. 14,000 battles and counting!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2014)

So on Solstheim I discovered a bandit barrow with an unusually high population of spiders ... plus a device that allows you to _create_ elemental spiders (mostly the exploding variety) to throw at enemies.  Weird.

I also spotted a deadra Lurker on the beaches, took it out.  Later on, I survived one of the Black Books, walking away with a few rare tomes and a Deadric Battleaxe (now on display in Severin Manor).  Tough place, that, really really really dark and all, even my night vision wasn't very much help.


----------



## jfur (Dec 12, 2014)

Age of Empires 2 HD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 12, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> walking away with a few rare tomes and a Deadric Battleaxe (now on display in Severin Manor).  Tough place, that, really really really dark and all, even my night vision wasn't very much help.



WHAT.

I never got a Daedric battleaxe.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 12, 2014)

*FIREFALL! *:3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2014)

dark souls 2 making a paliden build which is mainly strength weapons with faith buffs.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> WHAT.
> 
> I never got a Daedric battleaxe.



Randomized loot.



DrGravitas said:


> Heh, my main has 466 days as a werewolf from 42 transformations.


*crunches numbers* wait WHAT?

Anyway, I'm currently romping around Solstheim as a wolf.  Cleared out a Reikling mine, a Reikling cave (large cave, I must've eaten like 50 of them by the time I left -- do they count as creatures or people?), then I make my way around the northern rim.  Scared everyone who wasn't too brainwashed to notice me from one of the pillars (didn't eat them), put a dent in the local Horker population, didn't kill a random hunter begging for mercy when I cornered her, then I swim to a small island up north and _wait there's a Frost Dragon living there!?_  Its Frost Breath doesn't seem to do all that much damage to werewolf fur, so I go eat up some Horkers while waiting for him to land.  Then I proceed to shred his face -- werewolf 1, dragon zero.

Repeat:  WEREWOLF BEAT DRAGON.

(Do werewolves get frost resistance or something?  That dragon's breath barely even scratched me.)

And apparently, werewolf also beats Daedra Lurker.  They taste like bad chicken.

After that, I ran out of dungeons to rampage around in, so now I'm cooling off in Frostmoon Crag.  It's been a consecutive 30 hours and I still haven't changed back yet.  Too many Reiklings....


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 12, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> *crunches numbers* wait WHAT?
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently romping around Solstheim as a wolf.  Cleared out a Reikling mine, a Reikling cave (large cave, I must've eaten like 50 of them by the time I left -- do they count as creatures or people?), then I make my way around the northern rim.  Scared everyone who wasn't too brainwashed to notice me from one of the pillars (didn't eat them), put a dent in the local Horker population, didn't kill a random hunter begging for mercy when I cornered her, then I swim to a small island up north and _wait there's a Frost Dragon living there!?_  Its Frost Breath doesn't seem to do all that much damage to werewolf fur, so I go eat up some Horkers while waiting for him to land.  Then I proceed to shred his face -- werewolf 1, dragon zero.
> 
> Repeat:  WEREWOLF BEAT DRAGON.



Yeah, it's a lot easier to maintain the form, once you get the perk that lets you gain a bit from animals. Suddenly everything's just a series of light snacks to munch on as you roll your way from bandit camp to bandit camp to evil coven to vampire cave to...

Wait, a dragon?! I don't think I've fought a dragon as a werewolf before! I wanna try! Imagine the bones to gnaw on!


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 12, 2014)

If anyone knows a game that would be fun for a longer period of time I'd be much obliged. MMO formula is desirable as well as interesting story and satisfying endgame (clan wars, raids, whatever). I'd go back to Planteside 2 but I really don't fancy FPSes right now



Baz said:


> World of Tanks. 14,000 battles and counting!



Want to buy 33.000 battles unicum EU account with almost all premium tanks possible (15 x tier X including M60 and FaiLowe) and ProLeague past? Only 700$, a great gift for christmas you know  If yes then be quick cause I'm selling it anyways. 

About Skyrim... I think I made the most OP character ever
100 alchemy gives superb enchanting and smithing potions
100 enchanting: 4x minus 27% destruction magic cost on casting = infinite master level destruction magic spells (actually you're gaining mana when casting them). Rest (all items double enchanted with alchemy bonus) provide various bonuses like 60% single-handed dmg increase, resistances (including 100% to magic) et cetera
100 smithing: all armors and weapons improved to epic level (with bonuses from items enchanted to provide smithing bonuses and alchemy giving over 200% armor bonus in total plus perk bonuses)
together with 100 single-handed and enchating bonuses it gives the dragonbone sword 280 raw damage without counting elemental damage enchantements
and 100 in both heavy and light armor gives over 800 armor in total when wearing complete set of dragonbone armor.

Thus I killed this game, there is no sence in playing it even with mods that are supposed to make it super-hard.
Took me 65 hours of gameplay. Only leveling tho, it was a goal in itself, I've already completed Skyrim before, playing like classical casual turd. Still... boring. Not even comparable to the fun that Morrowind or New Vegas provided. And I don't even want to mention Daggerfall, Torment or Fallout 2. I... want... interesting... story. Please? Pretty? With dialogues? And backstory? Like in a good book? Uhh...


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2014)

Playing through Etrian Odyssey IV again, and I like it even more than the first time I played through it. One thing it does really well, possibly the best out of any game I've played, is pacing- in terms of plot, difficulty, and your sense of growth and accomplishment. I wouldn't put it on my top ten list, but maybe top fifteen. 

I'm definitely curious to try out other games in the series. It's impressive how big the series is becoming, what with Persona Q, the mystery dungeon crossover and EO5 coming out.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I... want... interesting... story. Please? Pretty? With dialogues? And backstory? Like in a good book? Uhh...



Perhaps try Shadow of Mordor? Can't go wrong with Lord of the Rings for a storyline. Especially if you like the combat from the Batman games you might quite enjoy SoM. The downside is that it's kinda challenging early, especially if you get bad luck and the bosses like to clump together and gang up on you, but once you start getting some nice skills you get to the point where nothing is a challenge anymore, even if you play like a total noob. (The downside being lack of challenge later on.)

Or if you're so desperate for story that you don't care for gameplay much, try The Walking Dead games by Telltale. Also The Wolf Among Us. I could make further story driven suggestions that lack real gameplay if you'd at all be interested.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Playing through Etrian Odyssey IV again, and I like it even more than the first time I played through it. One thing it does really well, possibly the best out of any game I've played, is pacing- in terms of plot, difficulty, and your sense of growth and accomplishment. I wouldn't put it on my top ten list, but maybe top fifteen.



Agreed. EOIV did last 40 hours on me, but the dungeons knew exactly when to stop. Also, it is always shocking to breeze through a floor five hours after you first went into it and took at least 30-45 minutes to map out (and kill ennemies that took a few minutes to beat in 2 seconds)


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> Wait, a dragon?! I don't think I've fought a dragon as a werewolf before! I wanna try! Imagine the bones to gnaw on!



Unfortunately you can't eat dragon.  Something about their flesh disintegrating, you absorbing their souls and leaving only the bones behind....


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 13, 2014)

Kinare said:


> The downside is that it's kinda challenging early, especially if you get bad luck and the bosses like to clump together and gang up on you



Well, it's not a con for me, it's a definite pro! You're talking to a guy who completed recent DMC on the hardest level just for the sheer pleasure of achieving the goal and who enjoyed Ninja Gaiden (although dieing 10 times in the row can be annoying sometimes). I still have to complete Dark Souls with dagger only tho.

And sure. I'm interested in all kind of suggestions.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> Yeah, it's a lot easier to maintain the form, once you get the perk that lets you gain a bit from animals. Suddenly everything's just a series of light snacks to munch on as you roll your way from bandit camp to bandit camp to evil coven to vampire cave to...
> 
> Wait, a dragon?! I don't think I've fought a dragon as a werewolf before! I wanna try! Imagine the bones to gnaw on!



When dragon lands, just spam sprint attack and it'll be dead in seconds. 
Werewolf > Anything not requiring a gimmick (Harkon or Ancano)


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> When dragon lands, just spam sprint attack and it'll be dead in seconds.
> Werewolf > Anything not requiring a gimmick (Harkon or Ancano)



Oh, I'm _quite_ aware of the capabilities of the werewolves :grin:


So, now I've started playing Skyrim again. Back on my alt which is avoiding the mainline like the plague. I headed down to a dungeon for a quest and was completely blind sided by a Skeletal Frost Dragon! I didn't even know those existed! My compatriots ended up beating it before I could even finish transforming


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> Oh, I'm _quite_ aware of the capabilities of the werewolves :grin:
> 
> 
> So, now I've started playing Skyrim again. Back on my alt which is avoiding the mainline like the plague. I headed down to a dungeon for a quest and was completely blind sided by a Skeletal Frost Dragon! I didn't even know those existed! My compatriots ended up beating it before I could even finish transforming



They just can't pick up things or loot, until CHIM is achieved. :3


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 13, 2014)

I am playing *Boogie Wings* and oh my god *how have I not heard of it before?! *







It's like some super-sexy combo of Parodius and Harmful Park. The gameplay is tight, it looks amazing and it's so fucking funny. 
That little hook on your ship can pick up almost anything in the game. Boxes, elephants, birds. It's an amazing shmup.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 14, 2014)

I've started playing *Resident Evil 5: Gold Edition (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 2-1: Storage Facility*.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 14, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> They just can't pick up things or loot, until CHIM is achieved. :3



Chim?  I know it makes some sense that the werewolf has no place to stash loot (because, admit it, the werewolf is running around naked), but it's the lack of ability to talk (or solve certain puzzles) that bugs me the most.  Plus, Night Vision is by far my most-used power.

I'm getting worried about this ill-fated excavation of Kjolborn Barrow.  I've invested 11,000 by now, the place is mostly excavated and I know there's a Dragon Word Wall down there, but ... those mercenaries he hired last time didn't make it back alive (though some miners did, at least).  Phase 4 of the dig and I'm thinking that whatever they uncover this time is going to be too much for them to handle ... again.  I've also read Ralis's journals and the later entries are starting to sound ... posessed....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 14, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Chim?  I know it makes some sense that the werewolf has no place to stash loot (because, admit it, the werewolf is running around naked), but it's the lack of ability to talk (or solve certain puzzles) that bugs me the most.  Plus, Night Vision is by far my most-used power.


I pretend my werewolf has pockets. Come to think of it, where does your inventory go when you transform? You don't drop it.
As for the talking, the Companions and Sinding can talk in beast form, I never understood why you can't.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Agreed. EOIV did last 40 hours on me, but the dungeons knew exactly when to stop. Also, it is always shocking to breeze through a floor five hours after you first went into it and took at least 30-45 minutes to map out (and kill ennemies that took a few minutes to beat in 2 seconds)


40 hours! It took me over a hundred hours to get through the whole game! I did spend a lot of time grinding and changing up my party, though. 
I really like the dungeon system in this game. Even though the dungeons really aren't that big, they feel really huge and it's a big accomplishment to get through one- not only because you're making progress through the game, but because you've been improving your party, getting through difficult battles and making the map along the way.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, here we go:

*Starbound*: I spent so much time in this game, and I don't think it will ever be updated again.

*Bastion*: I want to complete this game.

*Cthulu Saves the World (PC)*: If you've played the other game by the company, you'll see not much has changed.

*Long Live the Queen* I can't do anything right in this game, she keeps dying.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 14, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> As for the talking, the Companions and Sinding can talk in beast form, I never understood why you can't.


You can still engage in conversation if the NPC prompts you first.  Like those bandits at Valtheim Towers, for example: it takes real guts to demand a 200G toll from a werewolf.  "How about you let me by and I don't kill you?" is the proper answer to that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 14, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You can still engage in conversation if the NPC prompts you first.  Like those bandits at Valtheim Towers, for example: it takes real guts to demand a 200G toll from a werewolf.  "How about you let me by and I don't kill you?" is the proper answer to that.


 I'm still not sure how intimidation checks work. Lots of dead bodies in my games.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 14, 2014)

I just finished mgs3 on European extreme....that was a lot harder than I thought but damn was it worth it!!!! ^^
now for the hardest difficulty in mgs2...wait does that game even have a difficulty setting? 
If not im going to do a run through where I can't be detected once.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 14, 2014)

You know what makes a Skyrim werewolf look sexy?  Cast something like Oakflesh before you transform, it highlights all the curves.

Anyway, cleared out a few more dungeons on Solstheim and now I'm kinda wanting to head back to the mainland.


----------



## NiChan (Dec 15, 2014)

*Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes *(Gotta love GameCube games. Heh heh.) 

...-squints- Even though I'm horrible at stealth. *VERY horrible *with stealth. I still love the game though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 15, 2014)

Apparently I'm an enemy of the Thalmor now. I don't understand enough about Skyrim's politics to know whether this is good or bad.

What happened was, they told me what they were doing was none of my business, me being a friendly Argonian got talking with them to see if they had any quests, and they started attacking me. Now I get Thalmor people attacking me with notes saying I'm an enemy to them.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

Does WANTING to play a game right now count?  I had an amazing run with BoI: Rebirth yesterday and here I am at worth with an itch something fierce. :c


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2014)

Picked up Minish Cap and Kirby's Dream Land 3 through both Club Nintendo, which updated today, and the deluxe digital promotion, which ends this month. Really should've taken advantage of the latter more, but at least I got something out of it.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 15, 2014)

*Awesomenaughts  *I leveled up several times, but really need to learn how to play my characters better.
*Warframe* - Soon, I'll bake a nova. Right now though, I'm in love with my new skin for my rhino, it's so pretty.
*Bravely Default* Killing stuff, killing stuff.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Apparently I'm an enemy of the Thalmor now. I don't understand enough about Skyrim's politics to know whether this is good or bad.



Completing any of these quests:
- Diplomatic Immunity
- Missing In Action
- In My Time Of Need
- (and, personally, I think A New Stahlrim Source should too, considering you had to rough up some Thalmor to rescue the Skaal's blacksmith)

...will make you an enemy of the Thalmor.  The first one is part of the main questline, too, so it has to happen eventually.

As for me, how am I not going to stand out in that embassy banquet?  I'm likely to be the only Khajiit at the party and I've already completed the latter three of those four quests, how are they not going to recognize me?  (I've yet to actually encounter Thalmor thugs in the wild though.)  Maybe I'd better pay a stop by Riften and visit that face sculptor first (not like it has any practical effect on gameplay or quests, but it makes logical sense).

Fun news: I ran into Whiterun as a werewolf just to see how people would react; apparently even that frail old fortune teller lady will verbally threaten you -- but I quickly dove into Breezehome to wait it out until I changed back.  Werewolf?  What werewolf?  Nothing to see here, move along....

Bad news:  Riverwood's blacksmith Alvor is dead.  Wasn't me!  I'm seriously considering reloading a four-hours-older save, but first I want to verify cause-of-death (it was probably that vampire who wandered into town the night before).

Also, after beating another Black Book I chose the +1 skill point bonus.  Then I happened across one of the Sneak books ... *ding* SNEAK INCREASED TO 99.  I can almost make it legendary now!  (One Handed is now in the low 90's, and Smithing is in the low 80s.)

Other fun news:  A bandit Argonian says "You'll make a fine rug, cat" and I'm thinking "And YOU'LL make a fine satchel, lizard."


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 15, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> "YOU'LL make a fine satchel, lizard."



Grrrrrr! them's fighting wordz! :V

..as for the game:

Shadowgate. A point and click adventure game where you are timed.. I kid you not.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 15, 2014)

I recently got back into WoW, though I haven't been playing as much as I should... which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 16, 2014)

Since Steam is finally moving Dark Souls onto their servers, there's currently a fix for moving over anyone's saves if they own the GFWL version.
It should be easy as pie with only 7 short steps, but no matter what I try, it won't work.  So I'm giving up and just starting my game over when the change happens.
Since I'm really terrible at the game, I was only in Anor Londo, so it's not that big of a deal, just annoying.

So now I'm playing some Binding of Isaac Rebirth to relax!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 16, 2014)

Unreal Tournament 2004 never gets old just blasting people with the flak cannon or rocket launcher.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 16, 2014)

Dragonfurry said:


> Unreal Tournament 2004 never gets old just blasting people with the flak cannon or rocket launcher.



I like you.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to play me some *Super Bomberman 5*. Those games are good, simple fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 16, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Apparently I'm an enemy of the Thalmor now. I don't understand enough about Skyrim's politics to know whether this is good or bad.
> 
> What happened was, they told me what they were doing was none of my business, me being a friendly Argonian got talking with them to see if they had any quests, and they started attacking me. Now I get Thalmor people attacking me with notes saying I'm an enemy to them.


Thalmor are pretty much elven nazis that strive for the pandimensional extinction of mankind and unmaking the physical plane.  So don't feel too bad about them hating you.

I wouldn't be surprised if Elder Scrolls VI is Great War 2: Electric Boogaloo


@Malgryph: Keep them torches away from the sphere.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2014)

Made my Sneak skill legendary.  Unfortunately, that now makes it my worst skill and I lose all the perks.  But levelling it up all over again means a net gain in character level / perks.

Made it to Riften and scouted out Honorhall Orphanage.  Didn't like being talked in to this assassination mission by some kid, but he's got a point -- EVERYBODY knows the old crone Grelod "the Kind" is short-tempered and abusive.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm currently playing Saga Frontier.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, just kill the bitch. You'll unlock adoptions if you have Hearthfire installed as well as the Dark Brotherhood questline. Fun note: once you can adopt from the orphanage, a child who's parents die will get sent there, even if you killed the parents. 

As for games I'm gaming, I decided to go back to PSO. Got into Episode 3 somehow, but hit a wall and now I'm focusing more on Episode 1 & 2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 16, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Made my Sneak skill legendary.  Unfortunately, that now makes it my worst skill and I lose all the perks.  But levelling it up all over again means a net gain in character level / perks.
> 
> Made it to Riften and scouted out Honorhall Orphanage.  Didn't like being talked in to this assassination mission by some kid, but he's got a point -- EVERYBODY knows the old crone Grelod "the Kind" is short-tempered and abusive.



Careful with the Dark Brotherhood quests. One of the early main contracts has an optional objective that can ruin Blood on the Ice.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Careful with the Dark Brotherhood quests. One of the early main contracts has an optional objective that can ruin Blood on the Ice.


Blood On The Ice is so broken that the only surefire way to complete the quest without fucking it up is to do it exactly the way the developers intended, unlike most of the other quests in the game that congratulate your ingenuity and/or foresight.

Also asfasdasdas why is Dark Falz's 3rd form so faking difficult all of a sudden? D:


----------



## Schelt (Dec 17, 2014)

Well considering that there are like 300 pages of this I seriously doubt anyone will read this. I'm playing kingdom hearts 2.5 hd remix. I really love it. Oh and since no one is going to see this.............. Mastodon farts bring the rains to Peruvian villages.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Careful with the Dark Brotherhood quests. One of the early main contracts has an optional objective that can ruin Blood on the Ice.


Fortunately I already completed Blood on the Ice.  I don't plan on joining the Dark Brotherhood much with this character, but taking out the headmistress is starting to sound like a reasonable option.  The only problem is planning ... it's all in the (no pun intended) execution....

I also plan to pick up Kingdom Hearts 2.5 Remix soon.

And in Persona Q news, apparently Noie is the only person out of two teams who actually knows anything about Alice In Wonderland.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 17, 2014)

Schelt said:


> Well considering that there are like 300 pages of this I seriously doubt anyone will read this. I'm playing kingdom hearts 2.5 hd remix. I really love it. Oh and since no one is going to see this.............. Mastodon farts bring the rains to Peruvian villages.



Read some of the back and forth that happens between posts, this is a 'forum staple' type thread, almost all forums that have a gaming section have this thread and it's the type of thread that will let you see what people you know are playing or will give you some idea of what someone is having in their game that you may be familiar with, it's more then a I'm playing this game thread.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't really have to say what I'm playing because it's in my sig.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 2.5. Specifically Birth By Sleep Final Mix HD. This is my first time playing Birth By Sleep and WOW. I think its the best Kingdom Hearts game ever released. Its got so much to the gameplay that its probably the farthest game from being "Mash X to win" in the series, besides maybe Chain of Memories of course. But besides that, the music has a nice emphasis on drums and violin, and the new worlds of the game make it seem like the most fresh KH game I've ever played. Most of the worlds are new or are so very different that they may as well be new. The graphics are also gorgeous. Everything looks and feels smooth, and the colors in the game make it one of the prettiest looking games I've played. Its so fantastic!





vaerjo said:


> I'm currently playing Saga Frontier.


Now that's some fantastic taste. And you chose the perfect time to start playing too, as a new SaGa game was announced!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2014)

...so... a werewolf attacked Riften, but there were only two people killed -- one town guard, and one old lady running the orphanage.

Oh, and two bears, a sabrecat, and one spriggan at that pond landmark about a mile WNW of town.

I also located this 'face sculptor' I've been hearing rumors about.  Was a bit of a tussle getting down to the Ragged Flagon, but I clipped the ear tufts off my character in exchange for some head hair to keep warmer (since I don't equip a helmet or anything).  Plus a few tweaks to his general coloring and facial metrics.  NOW I'm ready to crash that embassy party, maybe....


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2014)

I just finished Minish Cap. I used a guide for some of the collectables, because there is just an insane amount of them, and it's hard to keep track. Also abused save states to get rupees and new figurines easily. I cannot imagine how much of a grind this game would be if I hadn't done all that. 
Maybe this is just because I've played it way after its time, but I think this is one of the weakest titles in the main series. It borrows too much from the Oracle games and Four Swords. Its main gimmick was alright, but it could have been better- being small in the overworld wasn't very fun, because you couldn't really do anything other than slowly make your way to wherever you needed to go. And when the perspective changed to match your size, most of the time you couldn't even tell you were small, like in caves and dungeons (Although the Minish Village and the first dungeon handled it well). 
There was a lot of exploration to the game, which was good. The overworld is very dense, with secrets all over the place. Other than that, nothing really stood out.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

So much Peggle. Please send help.


----------



## nanoPowerCat (Dec 20, 2014)

Try this game out! Oliver


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 20, 2014)

So I got a dragon mask named Raghot and some instructions to take it to Labyrinthian.  Stormcloak Officer armor is also pretty snazzy looking.  Unfortunately I returned from that dungeon raid encumbered, and it's a long way back to Whiterun to store the extra weight.  And Riften does not have a smelter?

Then I realized WEREWOLVES ARE NEVER OVERENCUMBERED.  Granted, this limited how close I could get to Riften and Whiterun without causing trouble, and I got lost a few times along the way, but I made it.  Ate a few animals along the way to keep the energy up, still wasn't enough to make it in one transformation though.  Good thing I have the Ring of Hircine.

Later, turned wolf a few times again to explore the northern coat of Skyrim looking for shipwrecks, and I did find the one I was looking for.

There is something . . . fun about roaming the wilderness as a wild animal/monster, isn't there?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> So I got a dragon mask named Raghot and some instructions to take it to Labyrinthian.  Stormcloak Officer armor is also pretty snazzy looking.  Unfortunately I returned from that dungeon raid encumbered, and it's a long way back to Whiterun to store the extra weight.  And Riften does not have a smelter?
> 
> Then I realized WEREWOLVES ARE NEVER OVERENCUMBERED.  Granted, this limited how close I could get to Riften and Whiterun without causing trouble, and I got lost a few times along the way, but I made it.  Ate a few animals along the way to keep the energy up, still wasn't enough to make it in one transformation though.  Good thing I have the Ring of Hircine.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, in my dimension, multiple strongholds were found with hundreds of dead, half-eaten Thalmor officials. Witnesses report there was a jet black werewolf with glowing yellow eyes who had the dexterity to pick locks and loot corpses that was the culprit.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

Gmod, wherein i quickly discovered that i suck at Gmod. ^_^

It's a lot of fun but holymotheroffuckWHYDOESITTAKEHALFADAMNHOURTOJOINASERVERBECAUSEITHASTODOWNLOADABUNCHOFFUCKINGTEXTURES!!!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 21, 2014)

Now I discover how what to do about Labyrinthian.  I've already got two of the dragon masks ... out of, what, ten?

Anyway, I decided to go werewolf to shorten the travel to Orotheim....

. . . 24 hours later, there was a werewolf sighting outside Solitude.  Apparently the creature zipped right through the place heading west, but at least nobody got hurt.

It's now 36 hours later, something ate all the skeevers infesting Lund's hut out near Rorikstead.  No sign of me changing back yet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2014)

Fighting bugs and resolving issues with DCS A10-C and trying to learn how to play the game with a wingman and send supporting information, data and marks with SADL and JTRS to an inferior plane.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Final Mix HD.
Lilo and Stitch world is best world.
Also this game is short as heck. Fairly certain I'm close to the end of the game as Terra and I've only played as him for about 5 and a half hours. Still, I suppose having 3 different stories makes up for it.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

*Birth of Isaac Rebirth*. I wish it were a little more manic, but it's a very fun game.


----------



## Enrel (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh god, I'm really enjoying Ziggurat! It's such a nice little Rogue-lite and it keeps getting updates which is nice.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 21, 2014)

*Warframe - *My  Nyx is now level 30, I forma'd my galentine, it's already 19, ran a 40  minute survial on saturn, omfg how did we all survive. Nova is finished  baking, so that will be fun to play with. I have some random secondary  weapon baking now,  as well as another frame part.


*A virus named tom - *I'm not very good at puzzle games, but I like this one :3


----------



## Funeral (Dec 21, 2014)

Lost Planet: Extreme Condition.
An oldie that's been sitting on my backlog for a long time.
The PC port from SEVEN years ago has a Performance Test on the main menu.
Why is this not a staple for PC games?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 21, 2014)

On Persona Q, my P4 team had the most epic finish against the first labyrinth boss, the Queen of Hearts:  My hero was the only one left standing, against one card soldier and the Queen (who was down to the last pixel on her HP meter).  I've got Boost status, but there's no way can I revive everyone, so I go for broke and use my strongest attack -- and it's FOR THE WIN.

I was probably a little underlevelled (7-9 when you're expected to be maybe 12), but my main character got a huge boatload of XP (that otherwise would've been divided five ways).  Gained six levels from just one battle.

As for Skyrim ....

I was running around near the Rorikstead area when I saw a funny column of light and a dragon to the south.  Guess what, IT'S ALDUIN AND HE'S RESSURECTING A DRAGON.  Alduin blasted me with a Lv.3 Unrelenting Force before flying off, but the dragon he revived never made it off the ground.

I was eventually compelled to change back when I found Valdr's lost hunting party.  Couldn't leave the guy in that condition (or he'd die) so I rested in one-hour increments (apparently I had at least six hours of beast form left).

Total time in werewolf form:  Two and a half days.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2014)

ArcheAge just started a character and am playing it for the first time.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 21, 2014)

Photoshop. It's a game you will never beat..


----------



## FurryDestiny (Dec 21, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Final Mix HD.
> Lilo and Stitch world is best world.
> Also this game is short as heck. Fairly certain I'm close to the end of the game as Terra and I've only played as him for about 5 and a half hours. Still, I suppose having 3 different stories makes up for it.



nice, have you started 2fm?


----------



## Kinare (Dec 22, 2014)

Currently switching between The Long Dark and Dog Sled Saga when I do get a chance to game. I really should finish some of the other games I've started, but I don't want to. Hmph.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

System shock 2 *Wink*


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2014)

FurryDestiny said:


> nice, have you started 2fm?


I briefly checked it out for the heck of it but I haven't actually started playing it. I want to finish Birth By Sleep first. Currently stuck fighting Terranort. Already beat the game as Ventus, so all that leaves is this final boss and then Aqua's story mode.
I'm thinking about doing a Level 1 Critical Mode run once I get to it since I thought KH2 on PS2 was fairly easy. I'm just scared as heck of what those data battles in Final Mix will be like if I do such a thing.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Pier Solar and the Great Architects HD (PS3) Perks to being a PS+Member. And Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 Remix Critical Mode.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 22, 2014)

I won the civil war for the glory of the empire. I wanted to rip out Ulfric's heart and put it in a display case, but the powers that be forbade it. I was disappoint.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2014)

I've generally been keeping my character out of Skyrim politics.  I should probably start up a secondary character to join the fight though.

Oh, and during my time as a werewolf a random bandit came up to me and demanded I hand over valuables.  Either he's brave (he was at least wearing glass armor) or he's stupid.  We both gave each other a final warning (seriously, werewolves should get like a +20 to intimidate checks), then I ripped him up.

Oh, and according to that Argonian in Riften, skooma was invented by Altmer?  New meaning to the phrase "high elves"....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ArcheAge just started a character and am playing it for the first time.


Worth noting at this point is that Archeage has a keylogger system for anti-cheat protection.
Might wanna be careful when you do microtransacs or access your bank while the game is on...


On topic, unsurprisingly more DCSw. Bought myself a new plane/s, and I've been trying out the MiG-21Bis. I love it, it's old as hell tech, half of which is more like a proof of concept thing and barely works. It behaves like a rocket and is cooled by alcohol. #justrussianthinngs


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 23, 2014)

Halo MCC. I need to git gud faf, my kD is 1:5 ;/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Worth noting at this point is that Archeage has a keylogger system for anti-cheat protection.
> Might wanna be careful when you do microtransacs or access your bank while the game is on...



that's good to know and kind of weird.


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

Elder Scrolls: Skyrim. Love this game <3


----------



## Abjorn (Dec 23, 2014)

Was on Hyrule Warriors for a few weeks, but I have returned to MH3U.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 23, 2014)

Back and forth between Drakengard 3 and The World Ends With You now.

Drakengard 3 is one of the choppiest games I've ever played. Nonetheless, its a fantastic game from what I've played.


----------



## AgentSkywolf (Dec 23, 2014)

Woot! My pc arrived at my barracks. Anyone down to play like...a gaaaaame on steam x3
Like DayZ, Payday2, L4d2, Arma 3, Terraria, Garry's Mod etc.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 23, 2014)

Did I mention I made my Sneak skill legendary yet?  But some trainer sessions and dungeons later, it's already back up to 50.

My One-Handed skill also just went legendary -- just one dungeon later and it's already back up to 30.  Man that one levels up fast....

I also finally solved the Kagrumez ruins, picked up a dwarven bow with a real snazzy enchantment on it (absorb health/magic and/or stamina on each hit).

Completed "The Gardener of Men".  It was nice that the Skaal shaman agreed to Hermaeus Mora's request willingly and I wasn't required to use Bend Will on him (I would have hated that).  It was actually kind of sad, too.  But anyway, I have my invitation to challenge Miraak now, and I don't think I need any directions to get there.

And I like how that wizard Neloth phrased it best: "So, Mora learns a few new ways to skin a horker, while you get the power to challenge Miraak... I'd call that a bargain."  (Or something like that.)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 23, 2014)

Been playing Rocksmith 2014 a lot more now. I got back into it 'cause I was trying to find a custom download for Someday (it's not insanely hard, not even the solo, but I'll just need to practice it like crazy).

I got the "I learned to play a song" achievement which is awesome, so now I know one song all the way through. It's Blitzkrieg Bop though, which is like... 5 chords. But hey, it's something. I can feel I'm getting leaps better every week.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Did I mention I made my Sneak skill legendary yet?  But some trainer sessions and dungeons later, it's already back up to 50.
> 
> My One-Handed skill also just went legendary -- just one dungeon later and it's already back up to 30.  Man that one levels up fast....
> 
> ...



I don't think you use Bend Will on the shaman, it's used to free the stones from Miraak's control which is actually a good thing. 

As for me, I avenged Kodlak's death without transforming at all cause I felt Kodlak deserved that and that the remaining Silver Hand were unworthy to even become my shit.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 23, 2014)

My first run-in with the Silver Hand was back in Dustman's Cairn and it went very rough fast, got killed a lot of times.  Werewolf at least has the advantage of throwing enemies around.  Speaking of which, after my latest run in and out of Bloodskaal Barrow I used a Lv.3 Unrelenting Force to knock that Reaver Lord off the bridge, and the fall killed him.  Couldn't locate his body afterwards, though.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> My first run-in with the Silver Hand was back in Dustman's Cairn and it went very rough fast, got killed a lot of times.  Werewolf at least has the advantage of throwing enemies around.  Couldn't locate his body afterwards, though.


Silver Hand are deadlier with the mods I've installed. Weakness to silver is greater and carries over to human form and level scaled Silver Hand Elites are random encounters. A high enough level or perked out beast form can still take them on with little difficulty though.


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 24, 2014)

Been playing through the Mass Effect trilogy (again...) 
I will beat ME2 tomorrow and then hopefully start ME3 on christmas day after family festivities


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 24, 2014)

Dark souls 2 on a 40/40 str dex quality build (though it's 38 dex dex but whatever.
I love the ivory king ultra greatsword, when two handing if you do a gaurdbreak move and follow it up with a R1 attack the R1 attack comes out so fast and catches most everyone and it does so much damage <3


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 24, 2014)

Miraak is defeated.  And for some strange reason, it didn't feel difficult at all.  I've had more trouble against bandits, giants, dragons, necromancers, werebears....

Granted, I had these in my favor:
- Lv.54 with 260HP (plus equips that boost HP regeneration by +80%)
- Fire, frost, and shock resistant equipment (I equipped frost and shock)
- High Archery skill with a Glass Bow (upgraded legendary) and Daedric Arrows
- Sign of the Lord Stone (+50 armor, +25% magic resist)
- Lv.2 Dragon Aspect (+75 armor, +25% fire/frost resist)
- Lv.2 Marked for Death

It was over in five minutes (the duration of Dragon Aspect).  Also, I couldn't find Miraak's remains the first time to loot his awesome stuff.  Anyway, it's now hanging up safe in Severin Manor.

Later, SW of Kynesgrove I got approached and attacked by a group of Hired Thugs.  WHILE I WAS BUSY TRYING TO FIGHT OFF A NEARBY ANCIENT DRAGON.  Okay, guys, I get that you're under a contract but can't you see I'm kind of a bit busy here?  (I was able to fend off the thugs before turning my attention back to the dragon.)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 25, 2014)

Christmas Souls 2 spreading cheer throughout Eleum Lyoce.
Going to other poeples worlds lighting them up with Christmas lights (prism stones) and leaving gifts (basically any weapon and stuff i don't use) for them as well.


----------



## 20Eagle13 (Dec 25, 2014)

League of Legends!


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 26, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Drakengard 3 is one of the choppiest games I've ever played. Nonetheless, its a fantastic game from what I've played.


Oh no. That game is so offensive to me. Not because of the humor, terrible visual issues, and stiff, awful gameplay, but because of how it stains the benchmarks of Drakengard 1 and Nier. 
So sad.

I've been playing some *Freedom Planet*. That is some good furry shit! The Sonic game Sega's been to derpy to release for like a decade. Good stuff, I hope the creator does some more stuff with the series.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Pokemon Omega Ruby


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 26, 2014)

When I read the Dovah Kel to learn Dragonrend, Vigilant of Stendarr Elites somehow invaded the time wound and disrupted the sequence so I had to reload. Krosis. I waited an hour so I could kill the Elites before reading the Kel again.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 26, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2014)

Apparently my character recently contracted Ataxia.  Despite being a werewolf meaning I should have immunity to all diseases.

Anyway, I know there's a cave somewhere with a dragon claw puzzle in it, but I have no idea what it was called so I can find it again.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 27, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Apparently my character recently contracted Ataxia.  Despite being a werewolf meaning I should have immunity to all diseases.
> 
> Anyway, I know there's a cave somewhere with a dragon claw puzzle in it, but I have no idea what it was called so I can find it again.


 Did a female alchemist in Whiterun tell you that?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Did a female alchemist in Whiterun tell you that?


Nope, a random NPC in Dragon Bridge commented that I looked "rather sickly" so I check my Active Effects and see both Ataxia AND Beast Blood.  Seriously, I don't know how that happened.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2014)

MWO.
My wallet hates me, but I just had to have that one mech you can't buy with in-game cash yet.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 27, 2014)

Blackguards

Hilariously amusing and fun.
Just finished it and will do another playthrough again roleplaying as Queen Elsa, the Frozen Frost Bitch.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 27, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Nope, a random NPC in Dragon Bridge commented that I looked "rather sickly" so I check my Active Effects and see both Ataxia AND Beast Blood.


Weird.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 27, 2014)

*Borderlands 2 *with Nuucat. Ding'd twice, killed a boss type character. It was... entertaining.
*Warframe* ran a few missions with some furs, it was totally awesome ;3


----------



## Gamburz (Dec 27, 2014)

League o3o


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2014)

Right now A mix of Fallout 3, Forza Horizons 2, with a wee bit of Skyrim.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2014)

Super Meat Boy and I'm thinking of buying Hearts of Iron : Darkest Hour


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 27, 2014)

Resident Evil 5 playing as Wesker :3


----------



## 1000bluntz (Dec 27, 2014)

CSGO, deranked from a Nova 2 to a master elite within a day


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 28, 2014)

*Fallout: New Vegas* I put 10 hrs into it in one sitting, only stopping once when the thing crashed randomly about 4 hrs in. (this is also the first time i've played the game).

*Warframe* only about 2.5 hrs this time, but my necro is now baking, as is a forma, and some other small stuff.


----------



## DHC (Dec 28, 2014)

Five Nights at freakin Freddy's. I was planning to start it with my friends on New Year's Eve, however a few things concerning our meeting has changed.
Dear god, this game is just destined to be played at parties, after a drink or two...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2014)

dark souls 2 making a mundane build character, right now just starting out and going through the game.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 28, 2014)

> *Fallout: New Vegas* I put 10 hrs into it in one sitting, only  stopping once when the thing crashed randomly about 4 hrs in. (this is  also the first time i've played the game).



New Vegas is amazing but ya, be sure to save often as its not the most stable of games so CTDs are relatively common especially if you mod it.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 29, 2014)

*Diablo 3* (360) - Playing with my buddies, all the way through the Spirit King in our first playing.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 30, 2014)

Just got Destiny yesterday, Loving it so far


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 30, 2014)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Just got Destiny yesterday, Loving it so far



My condolences.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 30, 2014)

It isnt bad so far, but well see after the story missions are done. I more or less got it for the story anyways though so if multiplayer sucks its not much of a loss to me.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 30, 2014)

Planetside 2.

Decided to give it another go after months of apathy and i'm currently obsessed with it. Rerolled VS and currently flipping between light assault and infiltrator. I somehow got a clan invite after playing for 4 hours and seeing as i'm absolutely terrible at the game and haven't said a word to anyone in the outfit (i don't even know how to use the chat ^_^) i have no idea why it was sent.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 30, 2014)

*Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel* - I'm almost at the end of the game playing as Nisha the Lawbringer. It's an ok game, not as good as Borderlands 2. It feels more like a longer DLC than a game.


----------



## HowSplendid (Dec 30, 2014)

Playing Fallout: New Vegas, Titanfall and Fantasy Life. All great games.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought the HD remake of persona 4 since I heard so much good stuff about it, only at yukikos castle and I kinda rushed up to floor 8, I'm going to need to use the golden shadow grinding method unless someone knows a better way.


----------



## Shaia (Dec 31, 2014)

Diablo III :3


----------



## Gamburz (Jan 1, 2015)

League of Legends


----------



## wyrdette (Jan 1, 2015)

Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire :3 I actually am an admin for a free shiny Pokemon giveaway Facebook page. Pokes can be given to X/Y or OR/AS


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 1, 2015)

So I'm mopping up a few minor quests in Solitude.  I thought I'd already cleared out Wolfskull Cave, but apparently there's a second area where a bunch of necromancers were trying to revive Queen Potema.  Didn't exactly work, I was able to snipe almost all of them (as well as all their draugr) unseen.  After that I gained access to Pelagius Wing and met Sheogorath.  He's not quite as funny as Clavicus Vile was, but I did get the Wabbajack out of it.

Now on to Markarth.  I'm going to explore those dwarven ruins under the city next.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 2, 2015)

The Long Dark.  A fun indie survival exploration game that tosses out zombies as main enemies and puts in something scarier: Mother nature.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 2, 2015)

Building a Cylon Resurrection Ship in Space Engineers.
I only have two days before I get removed from my pc so I gotta build good, and build it fast. 
So far it's coming along pretty well even if I say so, and to a proper scale of 1:4


----------



## lusterb10 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm playing TERA: Fate of Arun at the moment. I'm hooked


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2015)

I am starting to think that the "days as a werewolf" stat in Skyrim is bugged and counts all days since you first acquired lycanthropy (regardless of how much time you've actually spent in beast form).

In any case, I cut my visit in Markarth a little short to trek back to Solitude and solve this issue about the wolf queen being back in spirit but not in body.  There are two doors on the north end of Solitude that the map says lead to "Solitude", but I assume it must mean the Temple of the Divines specifically.


----------



## Keetoo (Jan 2, 2015)

Got Primal Carnage:Extinction. Good fun :3


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 2, 2015)

Equal parts *Freedom Planet* and *Isaac: Rebirth*.

Great stuff.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 2, 2015)

Warframe, Champions Online, and Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2015)

Lockpicking just went legendary.  It's a shame I didn't invest many perks into it though, but that's how it goes sometimes....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2015)

Dark souls 2 got the majestic sword for my mundane character and it's doing work. also bell bro invasions are fun.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 3, 2015)

Brave Fencer Musashi. Awww yuuss.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2015)

Aaand finished the Resurrection Ship.
And I still had a day before deadline.
Gotta admit, I worked on that at least 10h a day.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=368778597


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 3, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm currently playing *Batman: Arkham Origins (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 10: Sewer.*


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Quake 4 on the PC.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 4, 2015)

CSGO


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Warframe* - baking an ember soon
*Bravely Default* got the samurai and ninja classes.



Riltmos said:


> _Warframe_, Champions Online, and Elder Scrolls Online.



So, how many frames you got?

My Rhino is my baby, but I've had no reason to forma it yet, lol. I've maxed Excalibur and my nyx, working on making my nova the very best now. Got a necros, oberyn, and a valkyr, but I haven't had luck with any of those as of yet.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 4, 2015)

[ PS3 ]
BioShock (1)
Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN-
Kingdom Hearts HD II.5 ReMIX (II)

[ PC ]
The Wolf Among Us

[ 3DS ]
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth

... I literally just finished TWAU, actually, so will probably clean up the achievements, and move onto The Walking Dead Season 1 next. Season 2 is still waiting for me.


----------



## SeirTheWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition!


----------



## Shirokage (Jan 4, 2015)

Still playing Eq2 for my MMO of choice, then it's 7 days to die, Dead Rising 3, and Rust. Once I get a new pc I'll reinstall The Forest for some good coop horror.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 4, 2015)

Smithing and Archery are almost maxed out, after returning the trio of instruments to the Bard's college.  And boy, that will be a field day, I've invested a lot of perks in those skills.

Meanwhiles, I cleared out Valtheim Towers again.  Unassisted, with melee combat this time.  At one point things were getting a little too hot on its bridge so I leapt off into the river, it bought time to heal up before rejoining the fight.  Cleaned up some minor sidequest objectives (though the objectives for finding Rjorn's Drum and Finn's Lute are bugged, still on the list).

Oh, and now that I'm Lv.60, a Reverent Dragon started harassing Whiterun.  I put so many arrows into that thing, but eventually, it went down.


----------



## The 9/11 of People (Jan 4, 2015)

I just started playing dwarf fortress, and I had no idea what I was getting into. When I first spawned, I didn't know what an aquifer was. I dug into it and my miners all drowned lol.

I picked an area without an aquifer for my second fortress. I spawned on top of a bunch of moth-men or whatever and they killed everyone.

My third fortress lasted one game-year, until I got a huge wave of immigrants. They were all children, which are incapable of doing anything except eating all my food. I didn't have the food or housing space, so everyone was about to starve to death. Until a group of goblins raided my fortress and killed everyone.

I walled off my fourth fortress to the outside world. Things were going great, until I accidentally flooded my fortress while trying to divert a river. I'm reading guides right now on how to suck less lol


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 4, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 4, 2015)

Discovered Frostflow Lighthouse.  The story behind that place ... sad.  I did clear out the Falmer cave / Chaurus nest underneath it -- Stealth skill is back up into the 70s, and with both Aura Whisper and Throw Voice at my disposal, nothing can take me by surprise.  Anyway, their death's been avenged, I cremated the guy's remains in the lighthouse fire like he wanted (got a +10% healing bonus out of it), and called it good with me overlooking the island barrow to the north.  Feeling really somber right now.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 5, 2015)

more CSGO


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 6, 2015)

http://strawpoll.me/3347236
I need help deciding what to play right now.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 6, 2015)

BEST. GUARD. COMMENT. EVER:

I fast traveled to the Shadow Stone near Riften when an Elder Dragon flies overhead.  Tries to torch a random Conjurer but otherwise flies off.

Then I enter the city of Riften (time: about 4 AM), spend some time smithing, then what happens?  ELDER DRAGON FLIES IN AND STARTS ATTACKING THE CITY.  Inside city walls and everything.  (Oh, apparently there's also a random Master Vampire on the loose.)  Anyway, we kill the dragon, it disintegrates, I absorb the soul, then WHAT does a nearby guard say?

"My cousin's out fighting dragons, and what do I get?  _Guard duty._"

Seriously, this guy is standing not five feet away from the corpse of a freakin' Elder Dragon and he has to say THAT.

On a sidenote, Archery and Smithing just went legendary.  I did take some time to forge a few Dragon armaments before resetting Smithing.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 7, 2015)

*Warframe* - Ember will be done sometime in the next 24, as will the last of the sentinels, yay! (I think), not quite sure if this last one will fit my play style, other then that I've been working on my Nova, cause... why not.


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 7, 2015)

Shadow of Mordor, cant stop playing this game, it's so addicting!


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 7, 2015)

Tales of Graces and soon Tales of Xilia. Got them both in a bundle so can't wait to try the other ^^


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 7, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> BEST. GUARD. COMMENT. EVER:
> 
> I fast traveled to the Shadow Stone near Riften when an Elder Dragon flies overhead.  Tries to torch a random Conjurer but otherwise flies off.
> 
> ...



*Gasp* The Dragonborn has a cousin!


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 10, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Started Oblivion. Usually, when I start a save file I end up playing for like an hour or two and never play again for months, but so far I'm pretty sure I'll be playing a lot more this time around.
> Made a Khajiit Archer. I usually made Argonian Warriors when I played, but I like Khajiit more now.
> Wanted to be somebody who fights sneaking around with a bow, and so far it's been pretty nice.



No lie! I literally just re-installed Oblivion for the first time in year and am playing with a Khajit thief (marksmanship and blades). 

Other than that? Playing a bunch of Resident Evil: Revelations on PC and messing around with Guilty Gear Xrd -Sign- on PS4.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

Started Shadow of Mordor. Literally the first Uruk i attack that isn't story or forced fights is an elite captain. Also the only one i decapitated after my runback with him. It's really fun working with all the warlords.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Started Shadow of Mordor. Literally the first Uruk i attack that isn't story or forced fights is an elite captain. Also the only one i decapitated after my runback with him. It's really fun working with all the warlords.



Be careful - it's VERY easy to spend the entirety of the game hunting down the war chiefs instead of making progress.

Honestly, you should power through to the point in the main story where you get mind control powers. After that, focus on the war chiefs. You're doing yourself a disservice by not having the bulk of your powers.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 11, 2015)

Borderlands 1. Finally got the damn thing running on my PC so I'm really glad for that.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 11, 2015)

*Record of Agarest War* - I apparently don't remember the time before this that I played the game, because I have a new character in my party, a thief and she's pretty good, but not the best at actually stealing things.

*Warframe* I keep running out of rankable secondary weapons, I've got plenty of other weapons to rank in the other categories, but not this one.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 11, 2015)

Divinity: Dragon Commander.. It's like Starcraft with dragons, and political satire, and you can marry a skeleton lady.. Did I mention that it had dragons in it?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> *Gasp* The Dragonborn has a cousin!



Except my Dragonborn is a Khajiit.  Why not pick a race that's more unique to the specific setting?  Still, Akatosh must have a sense of humor this generation of Tamriel...

Oh, I also completed the Companions questline.  The raid on the Silver Hand's main fort would've been a lot more epic if it wasn't Driftshade Refuge (because I've already raided it on two previous occasions).  Best moment was in the final room.  Two of them left, they downed Vilkas (while I was crouched in the room supporting him with arrows), then they turn their attention to me and my reaction is like "O HAI GUYS!""  (Lv.3 Unrelenting Force, then I switch to my sword to join the fight)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Be careful - it's VERY easy to spend the entirety of the game hunting down the war chiefs instead of making progress.
> 
> Honestly, you should power through to the point in the main story where you get mind control powers. After that, focus on the war chiefs. You're doing yourself a disservice by not having the bulk of your powers.


it's still really fun to do it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, looks like I'm locked up in Cidhna Mine now.  I never got to talk to this Nepos guy, but I did win a brawl against some merc, and I got to collect gold for bits of information I acquired along the way.  Unfortunately the city's guards are corrupt (I at least got the option to say exactly that), and I did opt to go quietly.

I almost feel bad for the other guys in the mine:
- I've got Khajiit claws to brawl with
- I know a lot of spells (Bound Sword/Bow are particular favorites)
- I'm a werewolf


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Well, looks like I'm locked up in Cidhna Mine now.  I never got to talk to this Nepos guy, but I did win a brawl against some merc, and I got to collect gold for bits of information I acquired along the way.  Unfortunately the city's guards are corrupt (I at least got the option to say exactly that), and I did opt to go quietly.
> 
> I almost feel bad for the other guys in the mine:
> - I've got Khajiit claws to brawl with
> ...



I persuaded an inmate for a skooma which I traded for a shiv which I didn't give to the orc and brawled him instead. Then I shanked Madanach and used the escape tunnel which the other inmates were oblivious about and left to rot. Pretty good day.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm currently playing *Dead Space 3 (PS3)*, I just completed *Chapter 03: The Roanoke*.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2015)

A lot of Destiny and then a bit of WARP into the early morning today.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 12, 2015)

*Warframe* I have all the parts to the rhino prime now, this makes  me a very happy doggy. That and I'm feeling more and more confident that  I can get my ass not-so-instantly handed to me on what are considered  some of the hardest tower missions now, the T4's.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 12, 2015)

persona4 golden. Really good, i just beaten rise's dungeon and i just maximized yukiko's social link...ended up going out with her in it....really cute but for a 17+ game i was expecting a little more than my character to just hug her, i know those guys are underage but at least kiss!


----------



## Dr Zhark (Jan 12, 2015)

Roller Coaster tycoon 3


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 12, 2015)

_Project M
_While listening to music at the same thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2015)

So I reloaded my autosave and decided to fight the Markarth city guards.  Killed all of them in the city.  The Vigilant of Stendarr is apparently an essential quest character and can't be killed.  At one point I was up near the Temple of Dibella and the guards were below me on the stairs, I used Lv.3 Unrelenting Force and they flew off, all of them died from the fall.

Poor blacksmith tried to rush to my defense and got herself killed.  I was able to leave the city in peace, but a short distance out a courier found me and gave me a Letter of Inheritance.  Oops?  Anyway, I got into another fight with a roaming guard before deciding to give myself up (at a total bounty of 4000 gold).

Then, as a joke I decided to drop the Roughspun Tunic and Footwraps outside the door to the mine, walking in virtually naked.  The guy by the fire said "put on a cloth sack at the least!  You're making me ... unseasonably warm...."  Trying not to read too much into the comment, but it's hard not to, y'know?



lupinealchemist said:


> I persuaded an inmate for a skooma which I traded for a shiv which I didn't give to the orc and brawled him instead. Then I shanked Madanach and used the escape tunnel which the other inmates were oblivious about and left to rot. Pretty good day.



I chose to brawl the orc outright.  When Madanach asked me to kill the one thief guy, I told the guy "Madanach says hello" and he panicked, then the orc stepped in and put him down for me.  Whew.  On the way out I ran afoul of a Dwarven Sphere (Master) and had to take it out with my bound weaponry while everyone else was waiting ahead (I was able to evade it for a bit, then stealth kill with a bound bow/arrow).  I put on the armor I was given, then the gang broke free into Markarth, took out Thonar and most of the town guards.  Whereas I mostly stood back and watched, then walked away.

In other news, I killed a wandering Reguard for insulting me.  And I still have yet to intimidate anyone over anything.... *sigh*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 13, 2015)

dark souls 2, doing some very fun and cheeky animation canceling on moves to mess with poeple in pvp


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> So I reloaded my autosave and decided to fight the Markarth city guards.  Killed all of them in the city.  The Vigilant of Stendarr is apparently an essential quest character and can't be killed.  At one point I was up near the Temple of Dibella and the guards were below me on the stairs, I used Lv.3 Unrelenting Force and they flew off, all of them died from the fall.
> 
> Poor blacksmith tried to rush to my defense and got herself killed.  I was able to leave the city in peace, but a short distance out a courier found me and gave me a Letter of Inheritance.  Oops?  Anyway, I got into another fight with a roaming guard before deciding to give myself up (at a total bounty of 4000 gold).
> 
> ...


It would be nice to kill both Madanach and Thonar, but I guess Thonar suffered enough by watching his wife die. I think killing Madanach is the better option though, a lot less NPC casualties.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> It would be nice to kill both Madanach and Thonar, but I guess Thonar suffered enough by watching his wife die. I think killing Madanach is the better option though, a lot less NPC casualties.


Strangely, they didn't really get many NPC's.  Two miners, but the rest were basically town guards and essential NPC's.


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 15, 2015)

Just redownloaded skyrim and like 200g of mods  Time to no life until school starts.


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.
I honestly like more the Solid serie D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2015)

Mega Man The Wily Wars - Mega Man 2

This game is fucking broken.


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Jan 16, 2015)

Metroid Fusion and the first Metroid Prime


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2015)

So in Persona Q I was hunting down this Golden Beetle that appeared at the end after the first dungeon.  Resistant to about everything except Lightning (to which it was weak), but damn was it strong and like the other beetles in the dungeon it gets two moves per turn.  I got it down by maybe 80% then it beat me.  So I went back, shuffled up my team members and Personas a little, tried again -- died slightly faster this time.

I took out my rage on the three Paint Soldiers in the previous room of the last floor up.  Gained a level and a few new abilities, reshuffled my team to focus on Electric attacks, then came back and stomped it like it wasn't even a problem.

The hell...?


----------



## Chicory (Jan 17, 2015)

Crypt of the NecroDancer, because apparently I like being brutalized. 2014 was a good year for roguelikes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 19, 2015)

In Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition, I encountered a morbidly obese thing in a spider lair. I begged her to stay her hand and impart wisdom to me. She told me to ask my question. I asked her how she got so goddamned fat.

I got a nice +2 greatsword for Minsc after killing her and her spiders.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 19, 2015)

CSGO.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 19, 2015)

Deep Dungeons of Doom


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 19, 2015)

*Warfrane - PC - *Decided to spend some of the platinum I bought on a coupon and nabbed myself a 3 day credit booster. I've managed to rake in probably a million credits in the day and a half that I've had it, some missions giving 20k-40k for 4-5 minutes worth of work.

*Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town - GBAE - *This is a slightly enjoyable time killer at work.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 19, 2015)

Socom 4(79%) & Mortal Kombat. I'm trying to get Kabal under my belt so I can have a Noob/Kabal tag setup.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2015)

Completed Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon over the past few days. Short, but hilarious and great fun. Also sexy neon dragon things.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I completed the two thieves' guild quests in BGEE, There were no bodies except the mage who betrayed me.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 21, 2015)

Binding of Isaac Rebirth. Just unlocked '???' I really love how the game handles unlockables. The fact that you get them little by little really keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2015)

I got around to playing Mount and Blade again.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 21, 2015)

Planetside 2, Dota 2, Counter-Stirke: GO, MechWarrior Online, Hawken, Bad Company 2...when I'm not doing physics homework, that is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2015)

neat.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2015)

...is that on a Genesis?

Anyway, been playing through _Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy_.  The PS2 component cable I ordered just arrived today and I hooked it up -- that eliminates the "dot crawl" of a composite signal even though there's no direct improvement to resolution or framerate (it's still interlaced, for one).

But I digress.  After the 5th mummy mission, I forgot to save my game because I didn't realize another boss fight would be approaching so fast.  Now I have to repeat like 15-20 minutes of puzzle solving....


----------



## Curesen (Jan 23, 2015)

Currently Heroes of the Storm, and loving it! =D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay I used to speedrun the shit out of Dino Crisis 2 when I was a little kid. Now I'm a big boy, so I'm trying to speedrun Resident Evil: Remake HD. I've already beaten Jill and Chris once each, I stopped to sniff the roses (and wonder what the fuck to do) when I first played Jill and thanks to having to repeat a lot of the same stuff I hurried up a bit when playing Chris Sixslots, my time ending up as less than 6 hours. 

I'm doing Jill's scenario on normal difficulty, and I want to get under 5 hours to unlock the Samurai Edge.

How the fuck do I go about doing this?

I'm not sure how long I've spent - probably half an hour at least - and I've got my hands on the armour key and got the first death mask out of the plant room. I'm thinking I'd best go grab the grenade launcher from the balcony and the mask from the knight room next.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh dino crisis 2... i used to play that when i was young...should still have it somewhere. I don't remember getting far into it though. I remember getting as far to the part where you needed the flamethrower to burn the giant plant. I don't think i bothered much to buy it. Might play it again some time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Oh dino crisis 2... i used to play that when i was young...should still have it somewhere. I don't remember getting far into it though. I remember getting as far to the part where you needed the flamethrower to burn the giant plant. I don't think i bothered much to buy it. Might play it again some time.



*ITS FUCKING ACE*

If you can't find it, emulate it or something, I managed to grab a copy from eBay and had such a blast playing it on a PS2 that I snagged for Â£20.

I lost count of how many times I beat that game over and over, getting no-damage bonuses in every room. But then I played it again and found out that I had turned shit. UNTIL I GOT BETTER AGAIN.

Not 100% sure on what I think about DC1 though. It's good if you like Resident Evil, but it's surprisingly more puzzle-centric and the enemies are ridiculously OP (or your weapons are just shit). Totally worth playing if you like those old games, but you'll be bashing your head against the wall if you don't.

It also doesn't help that the raptors follow you room-to-room when they can. But I can't believe Capcom dropped that feature from all their games until Resident Evil Remake. They coulda used it in Nemesis or something.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Scribblenauts FTW


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 24, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> ...is that on a Genesis?


[video=youtube;e8XgwuJ9x-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8XgwuJ9x-E[/video]
yup.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 24, 2015)

COD4, and loving every second of it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2015)

Just finished speedrunning Jill on RE Remake, in under three hours... _without saving_.

The giantass rocket launcher is now mine


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Going retro


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;msZW9SvbQbk]www.youtube.com/watch?v=msZW9SvbQbk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 24, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyway, been playing through _Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy_.


In case you don't know about it that game has a massive game breaking glitch that you'll want to avoid at all costs.

(ripped from the wiki)
Mummy Door Glitch    

The infamous glitch door is a well-known bug in the game and you should be aware of it so that you don't run into it by accident. After the mummy sneaks into the meeting between Set and Horus in the Castle of Uruk, do not activate the save statue just before the door which leads to the first 'Triple Mummy' stage. If you save here and turn off your console, the next time you load up the game it's likely that the door you are supposed to go through will be locked and unable to be opened at all. If you're unfortunate enough to run into this glitch, you'll have to start all over again if you want to progress any further. It's also advised that you remove the save file completely because it's been said that it can damage your memory card if you don't.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh, so it's a save-and-quit type glitch?  I'm already well past that point.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 24, 2015)

After many many MANY reloads, I was able to kill the greater wolfwere on yiff island.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 24, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh, so it's a save-and-quit type glitch?  I'm already well past that point.


Yup, and it fucks the game completely, forces you to start from the beginning again.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2015)

Started a second character in Skyrim:  Shima, female Khajiit.  She can be the one to join the Dark Brotherhood and/or Thieves Guild....

She cleared Bleak Falls Barrow using bow+arrow almost exclusively (even against the boss Draugr), and thanks to some early smithing practics has an effectively unlimited supply of iron arrows.  Currently equipped with Fur Armor -- I scavenged all four versions off bandits (from full-body to topless); in fact pretty much every bandit I've crossed I've left looted and naked.  Speaking of which, she's probably got a streak of exhibitionist in her -- she secured the exterior of Bleak Falls Barrow wearing nothing but the bow and arrows.  Didn't even take that many hits.

I also acquired some Vampire Armor off some wandering vampire fledglings ... and apparently contracted Sanguinaire Vampiris in the process.  That soon?  Well, I'm pretending not to notice; I for one am a bit interested in seeing what vampirism does to a Khajiit.  Should make doing the Dawnguard questline all the sweeter, I say.  I can cure it with lycanthropy, right?  Already joined the Companions and Farkas asked me to clear out Valtheim Towers.  Shouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 26, 2015)

It was another weekend packed with *Warframe*, I blame the free boosters to both credits and experience for that. I didn't drive my head into the game as much this weekend, but I was able to get enough credits to build two new frames, the volt and the banshee. I visited the trader and realized I really really really need to run more towers, because I was only able to grab one of the items from him that was for sale, and it's not that bad either. Finished leveling my Nova, and proceeded to do some pretty decent amounts of leveing on both my ember and my nekros(sp?), bringing them both above 10.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay, (with my second character) so apparently if you head towards Dawnstar early in Skyrim you can visit the Hall of the Vigilant before the vampires raze it ... not much to see there, though.  I was careful to avoid landmarks on the way up, so now my map currently has the Hall of the Vigilant as a fast travel destination but nothing else around it.

Anyway, for the quest Dragon Rising we took out the dragon.  When it was low on HP I couldn't find a weapon to use at short range so I equipped my claws and ... finished the dragon off.  I listened to the chatter between Ireleth and her guards before demonstrating Unrelenting Force.

On the way back to Whiterun I actually heard the Greybeards saying "Dhovakin" after that clash of thunder.  I also received a Letter From a Friend about using my shout near the western watchtower; I now have an invitation to Sunderstone Gorge.

I woke up Farkas in the middle of the night so he could take me on my Companion's Trial down in Dustman's Cairn.  I made it there at maybe 4 AM, at about the same time the my Khajiit went full vampire (immediately after entering the dungeon door, in fact).  Now she has glowing eyes and ... those visible fangs are not exactly epic.  They kinda suck (no pun intended) actually.  Anyway, it took all daylight to finish the dungeon.  One of the Silver Hand members was a Khajiit, and I collected quite a number of Silver Swords, but overall she didn't have _near_ as much trouble as my primary character did during his Trial.  The benefits of being lower level, I guess... most of the draugr I sniped even before they woke up.  As for the final room ... where my primary character used Fire Runes to activate most of the draugr one at a time, this time I said screw it and just took the Wuuthrud fragment immediately, then we took them all on and out.

Afterwards, back in Whiterun I got my invitation to join the Dawnguard.  Can't they tell they're talking to a vampire?  Then again, that recruiter IS an orc....

I need another thousand or two before I can buy Breezehome.  Need a safe place to store my dragon loot....

Currently her vampirism has grown to Lv.2 which nearly nullifies the fire-resistant boots I'm wearing, and the impact of sunlight is starting to become noticeable.  (Not that I've crossed any real trouble outdoors in the day.)  Her fur's going greyer by the day and those fangs just don't work for me.  I almost have my invitation to become a werewolf already, but I want to do the Dawnguard questline first.  Oh, and apparently your healing spells are NOT affected by becoming a vampire.  I thought they would be for sure....


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 27, 2015)

Star Fox for the SNES. Yes. Im Old School.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 27, 2015)

Sonic Adventure 2. Because Boom no longer exists.


----------



## Torph (Jan 28, 2015)

Switches between NHL 15 and Dragon Age: Inquisition on PS4.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Gods Eater Burst for PSP (though I'm playing on my Vita).


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 29, 2015)

So, as a prank, I unequipped my second character's armor before that drinking contest with Sam.  Next thing you know she's waking up naked in the Temple of Dibella.  Didn't put a single piece of clothing back on her until that quest was done (funniest NPC comment overheard: "Either Narfi's drunk or you're naked.  Proabably both."), but her bow was powerful enough to deal with most of the mages at Morvunskar.  Her claws were apparently good enough to take down that hagraven, too.

Anyway, after that, all roads led to Riften.  She took care of Grelod the Kind (it helped arriving at about 2 AM), the face sculptor refuses to work on vampires (and is one of the few to immediately recognize me as such), and I finally found Fort Dawnguard.  Got an honorary crossbow (its power kinda puts my current bows to shame) and a mission to head up north to Dimhollow Crypt, not far from the (now destroyed) Hall of the Vigilant.

So ... all roads lead north, now.  Better do that Horn of Jurgen Windcaller thing while I'm up there, too.  And maybe I should check out Mzinchaleft, I hear somebody lost a sword down there.

Also:  How does Meridia not know that the current person to obtain her Beacon is a vampire?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

Monument Valley. Freaking awesome puzzle game.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 30, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Gods Eater Burst for PSP (though I'm playing on my Vita).



Really good game!
You hoping burst 2 will come out to EU/US? 
I'd love to get my hands on an English version of that game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 30, 2015)

Running the Black Pits in BGEE. I made an Inquisitor companion with 3 Intelligence. His name is Paladerp.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay, how was I supposed to know that accepting Lord Harkon's offer of Vampire Lord powers immediately sides you with the Vampire faction in the Dawnguard quests?  Shima (my secondary character), you will have to live with this decision.  Rhaki (my primary character), you can be the one to refuse the offer and return to the Dawnguard.

... or should I do it the other way around?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2015)

After a long hiatus, I've decided to pick up Pikmin 3 again. I stopped for a while because I was stuck on this one mission. Aaand I'm still stuck. BUT! I'm getting better! And I found some useful tips.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Okay, how was I supposed to know that accepting Lord Harkon's offer of Vampire Lord powers immediately sides you with the Vampire faction in the Dawnguard quests?  Shima (my secondary character), you will have to live with this decision.  Rhaki (my primary character), you can be the one to refuse the offer and return to the Dawnguard.
> 
> ... or should I do it the other way around?



I seriously just got out of the Soul Cairn and by now I'm about ready to be completely done with this whole storyline. I want to not feel like I'm doing things because of the hamper it will have on me elsewhere.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Okay, how was I supposed to know that accepting Lord Harkon's offer of Vampire Lord powers immediately sides you with the Vampire faction in the Dawnguard quests?  Shima (my secondary character), you will have to live with this decision.  Rhaki (my primary character), you can be the one to refuse the offer and return to the Dawnguard.
> 
> ... or should I do it the other way around?



There are two other ways to become a Vampire Lord while still siding with Dawnguard.

Edit: Scratch that. You'll be suspended until you cure yourself.

Kinda odd werewolves don't get that same penalty. But then again, the Dawnguard are not as strict as Vigilants of Stendarr.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Really good game!
> You hoping burst 2 will come out to EU/US?
> I'd love to get my hands on an English version of that game.



You have no idea. God I want GEB2 SOOOO BAD... @_@ <3


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyway, Shima cleared Ustengrav (Horn of Jurgen Windcaller dungeon) with virtually no trouble. So far, her arrows are proving more deadly than my main character's were at the same level.  She fights with bow+arrow almost exclusively, even at point blank.  I may as well use the Vampire Lord form sometime, but I haven't figured out where yet.  I've fed off a few bandits here and there, but it's pretty hard to catch those guys sleeping, y'know?

Anyway, she solved the vampire problem in Morthal almost as easily.  Alva didn't waste any time revealing to me how she's a vampire ("Morthal's blood is ours.  Now leave -- we need to return to our roles, lest the sheep suspect the wolves").  Investigated Alva's house while Alva was out, found her journal, but what do I do about Hroggar trying to axe me?  When he shouts "Burn it!  Burn the vampire!" I realize, wait, I AM a vampire so that means I can charm him with vampire powers!  *poof*  *walks away in peace*  I put arrows in absolutely everything on Movarth's lair, barely even got detected, it was awesome.


----------



## Thepizzatree (Feb 1, 2015)

Just picked up Bf4 again. Now i can't stop.. X3


----------



## dangergirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Actually playing Bioshock Infinite for the first time recently.
Kinda combat heavy, but then again, I've always sucked at FPS games. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cards Against Humanity with the rest of FAF's TS occupants.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Tf2 . got all my amazing next gen games! Nah let's go burn bitches with a flamethrower


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 1, 2015)

Bravely Default...again XD


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Star Bound* - The update is nice.*
Star Realms* - I have like 8 games going, but am always looking for more.
*Solforge* - Learning shit.
*Warframe -* Not... so much right now.



BobTheZombie said:


> Bravely Default...again XD



Love that game.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 2, 2015)

I lost my memory card with all my Zelda saves on it so I've restarted Ocarina of Time Master Quest.


What? I don't have much of anything next gen except for a 3DS and really am not in much of a position to run out and upgrade yet.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 3, 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles, though I'm stuck at one of the last (I think, looks like its nearing the end xD) missions. Took a break for a week but I plan on beatin it in the next few days hopefully. Oh! Also playin Osu, though that's more just on and off casually.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm currently playing *LEGO The Lord of the Rings (PS3)* , I just completed *Level 04: The Pass of Caradhras* .


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2015)

Picked up Earthbound through Club Nintendo. I'm floored by how convenient everything is! I mean, for an SNES RPG?? You don't lose your progress if you get a game over and continue, there's an auto-battle function, and the game skips fights against low level enemies!


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 3, 2015)

I loved what I played of EB. I really reeeaaally wish that it was on the 3DS, too. ;u; I know that the 3DS could handle it, so I can't help but wonder why Nintendo won't make it available there...


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess it's just not profitable for Nintendo to put SNES titles on the 3DS in addition to the Wii U. Maybe it's more trouble than it's worth, like with the GBA games.

--

I played Metroid Prime for a bit today... My brother got the whole Prime series when it was new. I played them back then, but I never beat them. And playing it again, I don't think I wanna put the effort into beating it this time either. It sort of made me realize that I don't like first person perspective in games. In fact none of my favorite games are first person.

Actually... Etrian Odyssey IV was first person, so, hm. Maybe that was different because it's turn based, so I didn't really have to worry so much about maneuvering precisely and watching for enemies.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag. Yeah, the story has been kinda stupid so far (Freedom! Democracy! Money! Blarghablarghblargh), and Ubisoft went in a weird meta direction that I love but is also very odd and makes me think they're not quite sure what they're doing. That said, I'm a pirate which makes me very very happy. It gets a bit slow at parts so far, but goddamnit I'm yarring and pirating all over the Carribean and it is so much fun. I mean, yeah it's not AC II but at least this is a step in a right direction from fricken AC 3. Ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 9, 2015)

Installed Warframe yesterday.  Played it almost all day today.  Uninstalled it an hour ago.

It's like mass Effect + Crysis with insanely high mobility, but is WAY too much of a grind-fest.

A lot of people like to compare it with Firefall...but the two games are completely different.  Warframe has an_ *amazing*_ combat system, but Firefall's open world, content, and crafting system simply trumps Warframe's instanced copy-and-paste dungeons.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 9, 2015)

*Tales of the Abyss *(3DS) - Gotta say I'm enjoying this one a bit, it's great to finally get away from *Bravely **Default* as my primary 3ds game. I wonder how my neighbors in *Animal Crossing: New Leaf* are doing....ha.

*Starbound* (PC)- This has been what feels like my daily play for a bit, I'm enjoying how the game is developing and like being in areas where I can't just destroy things at will, the new update gives the game a deeper feeling. One day, I'll clear this level I'm on....

*Solforge* (PC) - I'm glad I paid money for the humble bundle and nabbed some neat decks for this one, without those decks, I probably would have given up on this one.

*Star Realms (PC)- *Another daily play thanks to having a 48 hr time limit on turns, the game is enjoyable and I'm definitely a fan of the deck building genre.



isuckatdrawing said:


> Installed Warframe yesterday.  Played it almost all day today.  Uninstalled it an hour ago.
> 
> It's like mass Effect + Crysis with insanely high mobility, but is WAY too much of a grind-fest.
> 
> A lot of people like to compare it with Firefall...but the two games are completely different.  Warframe has an_ *amazing*_ combat system, but Firefall's open world, content, and crafting system simply trumps Warframe's instanced copy-and-paste dungeons.



Being that I've logged over 100 hours in warframe, I can tell you that it doesn't feel like a grind fest to me, maybe I'm a different type of gamer. I've enjoyed collecting the different frames from events, be it special or otherwise and I really enjoy how each suit has a slightly different feel to it, even if the 4 abilities don't always have a whole lot of variety to them, which can be understood since this is a 3rd person shooter.

I can't say I've played firefall but from what I've seen of it, if your into open world shooters, then yeah it's more your thing. If you don't have but an hour to play and you wanna runs some missions, I'd say warframe.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 9, 2015)

Smash bros. 4 just some for glory


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 9, 2015)

Beat Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy.  Final boss was exhilarating, but pretty easy to figure out.  Ending was left open as an obvious sequel hook (that never happened), kind of anticlimactic in that sense, but hey -- sometimes it's the journey there that's the best part.


----------



## Knuxstar (Feb 9, 2015)

Windwaker HD and loving it.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 11, 2015)

So in Skyrim my character finally made it to hell.  A.k.a. the Soul Cairn.  Dreary place, that, but really not that dangerous.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

SMT IV, Pokemon ORAS, Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, annnd thinking about getting back on Steam and doing the whole fps thing again. But alas, so little time these days.


----------



## Camedia (Feb 11, 2015)

Ace Attorney on my PC, Ruins Escape on mobile. Relly enjoying both, especially in stark contrast with each other!


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 12, 2015)

*Solforge* I like untimed games.
*Starbound* one day, I'll beat the first boss. Maybe today?



Stratadrake said:


> So in Skyrim my character finally made it to hell.  A.k.a. the Soul Cairn.  Dreary place, that, but really not that dangerous.



I thought the same thing when I went there... so glad to be free of it now though.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 12, 2015)

freedom wars for the PS vita.
Its basically a monster hunter style game which feels more similar to god eater series than monster hunter. Like GEB you get a team but instead of 4, you get 4 humans and 4 androids which are slightly weaker than a normal human.
The game gets soooo hectic. Imagine in monster hunter you work and grind for the next monster. You and your team or cat find the monster and begin to fight it then all hell brakes loose as a horde of lesser enemies appear with some huge monsters that have a similar strength to the one your fighting now. Now imagine that the monsters have kidnapped humans and are trying to escape and you need to save them, but you can't fight while holding a civilian. The game is so hectic that's the main reason why you need a big party because so much is going on all at once...though you could try and play solo.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 12, 2015)

Crusader kings 2, I like to seduce my sisters and then murder my inbred mutant child for not being a genius.
also, fakn u Mongols!!


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing. Tried over a dozen of games in last 2 weeks, deleted all of them after less than 20 minutes of playing. Boring, boring, boring, shit, shit, shit, no story at all, shallow characters... Ungh... 
Upgraded the PC few weeks ago and all of the newest titles are nothing but crap. Actually there wasn't a single game I bought since the Crusader Kings 2 came out (or it was XCOM: Enemy Within? I don't remember). I won't reward companies by buying original titles if they're all crap.

I still have Wasteland 2 waiting for it's turn, I hope it will be good enough to spend some money on it.
And simulator battles in Warthunder.

Edit: I forgot about The Banner Saga  That was the last title I bought.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 12, 2015)

Warframe?  REALLY sucks.
Firefall?  Sucks.
Defiance?  Kinda sucks.

Mechwarrior Online?  AMAZING


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2015)

So my main Skyrim character is starting to participate in the Winterhold questline a little bit.  I also hear that apparently living beings can't go into the Soul Cairn (without, well, dying), so the only ways in are either to get turned into a vampire, or get partially soul trapped in the process.  A nice thematic choice my main character will have to face, eh?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 12, 2015)

Umm....yeah. could you talk about a game we haven't heard over 200 times on this thread alone.
I know you mean well and all but i just don't want to hear what EVERYBODY HAS DONE 5 TIMES ALREADY and then hear your version which people try to make their journey sound original but is not.

At the very least just briefly sum it up.
For example: heh...my character just turned into a warewolf in skyrim, gonna kill some guards in whiterun.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2015)

So in Skyrim, my secondary character put down 5,000G and purchased the plot of land available in Hjaalmarch.  After some work, I now have a basic house.  It's not very furnished right now, but I did add a firepit for cooking food.  And I absolutely need to build a smelter for it, because I can't seem to find one within 50 miles of here.

And while reading the ESW article, I ran across what sounds like the most hilarious bug ever:


> [XBox 360] Upon downloading Hearthfire, there is a chance that none of the children in game will be wearing clothes. This includes children eligible for adoption. There is currently no known fix.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Well as of late it has been Rust and Osu!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2015)

So I decided to get one of the ->new<- Nintendo 3DS's today.  It's in the middle of a system transfer right now (I probably should've opted for the PC based transfer, since my PC has an SD card slot and I also picked up a 16GB microSD card (with SD adaptor) for use with the New 3DS.  But the transfer's already started, so there's no changing my mind now -- have to wait it out.)

Likes:
- The "super stable" 3D effect really is.  (But it doesn't particularly like my wearing glasses....)
- The volume and 3D sliders click when they reach their 'off' positions.
- The flip screen has an extra stop at about 70deg.

I think I should go do some Mario Karting for now.  Or more Skyrim (as if I haven't logged enough hours already).


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> So I decided to get one of the ->new<- Nintendo 3DS's today.



Gah, that is awesome! I wish I could do the same thing; the first time I am wishing that I was back in the states, and near a Gamestop or something. I would love to finally be able to actually use the 3D feature without having to be so damn still, hehe. And it looks sooo much faster than the original models. Pokemon Cloning should be a lot easier now~â™«


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 15, 2015)

*Solforge* I couldn't pay to win a game tonight against anything but the computer. I've even started splashing some different factions in my dino deck for more effective stomping.

*Tales of the Abyss*, being reminded that I don't know squat about the tales universe.


----------



## Indigo Faux (Feb 15, 2015)

As of late, it's been Crypt of the Necrodancer.

It's one of those rhythm games that's absolutely addicting. I'm a huge fan of rhythm games and this one takes the cake for me. I can't not bob my head and tap my foot, though I'd really love to get a dance pad for it considering it's "easier" via dance pad.

A side note: Viscera Cleanup Detail looked like it'd be terrible but it's a really fun thing to play with other people.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 15, 2015)

Iv got half way through freedom wars, and now I'm getting my ass kicked.
The difficulty ramps up really quickly and I'm now having to find myself grind for better weapons a lot like in monster hunter.
Tough game with long battles, this could take a while to beat.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Gah, that is awesome! I wish I could do the same thing; the first time I am wishing that I was back in the states, and near a Gamestop or something. I would love to finally be able to actually use the 3D feature without having to be so damn still, hehe. And it looks sooo much faster than the original models. Pokemon Cloning should be a lot easier now~â™«


SSB4 loads in about 8 seconds as opposed to 20, for one.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Solforge* I don't think I care for the instantly getting my ass kicked ladder system.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Umm....yeah. could you talk about a game we haven't heard over 200 times on this thread alone.... At the very least just briefly sum it up.


That _was_ a summary.

Anyway, Shima mastered vampire lord (at the expense of Hjaalmarch's imperial camp), I think Solitude's court wizard Sybille might actually be a vampire, and we put down Potema's spirit for good.  College of Winterhold wants me to cast a Fear spell to get in but I don't have enough MP to do it when the sun is out, but that's okay -- I accidentally stumbled upon the guy who knows about the Dragon elder scroll directly.  Boy is he a mess.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Consortium* I am way too tired for all this information the game is trying to provide me.



Stratadrake said:


> That _was_ a summary.



I think the problem is that it's the only game you really talk about, every post, is you talking about that game. Instead of skipping your posts because all you've been talking about is that game, they're bringing attention to it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2015)

Got my copy of Monster Hunter 4, maining Sword 'n' Board right now

WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME ;_;


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 16, 2015)

And here I am a very avid Minecraft player. The NerdCubed server opened up on Saturday, and the towns kind of spontaneously grew. I have a house on Trainer Street in the town of Danton, with a strip mine underneath. If you tried to grief by cutting out the floorboards, you may fall to your death.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> I think the problem is that it's the only game you really talk about, every post, is you talking about that game. Instead of skipping your posts because all you've been talking about is that game, they're bringing attention to it.



Unfortunately it does reflect what games I've been spending the most time in lately....

On a tangent, I'm not the type to simply make drive-by posts that I'm playing whatever.  The way I see it -- if you can tweet it, go post it on Twitter already.

On a non-Skyrim note, did I mention that at some point I found a copy of 3DS "Shifting World"?  (Based on the Shift series of Flash games.)   I'm currently stuck on one level.  It's not that I'm 'stuck' stuck or 'dying' stuck, but there's one part of the level where you need to make easy jumps over four spike pits.  EVERY SHIFTING TIME I get to that sequence of the level, one of my jumps randomly fails me and I run off the edge into the pit.

The worst part is I can hear the 'jump' sound effect which means that the game IS recognizing that I hit the jump button -- it's just glitching out and refusing to let my guy actually jump.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles, I absolutely adore this game, The story and characters and the creativity of their world and the overall aesthetic is fantastic, definitely going to be one of my top favorite games.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2015)

Ever hear of something called QWOP?  It's hilarious to watch, and just as funny to play.

Then there's (by the same guy) a rock-climbing game called GIRP.  How high can you get?  I made it to about 19m, myself.
http://www.foddy.net/GIRP.html


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 17, 2015)

*Skyrim* I can't wait to be done with the vampire quest line, it's very very annoying.
*Solforge* I managed to get my 3 daily wins, 1 to the computer, one to a guy just randomly dropping, and the third against a deck that couldn't get going against my stompage.



Stratadrake said:


> On a tangent, I'm not the type to simply make drive-by posts that I'm playing whatever.  The way I see it -- if you can tweet it, go post it on Twitter already.



I tend to change what games I'm playing every few days, having something that I enjoy playing on a daily basis and other things I don't play quite as often. I'd rather give a little detail then a page for something like this. Plus, fuck twitter.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 17, 2015)

I pirated dying light and getting some enjoyment out of it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2015)

Smash 4 just doing some online and 4 glory, since i have no one to play on friends list.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 17, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> I tend to change what games I'm playing every few days, having something that I enjoy playing on a daily basis and other things I don't play quite as often. I'd rather give a little detail then a page for something like this. Plus, fuck twitter.



I play different games each day or so, too, but half the time they're not worth posting about.

And I don't twitter either.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

You guys should try out Growtopia, an indie MMO sidescroller buildy thing for mobile platforms. The game has an active economy, and there are some really creative worlds in it. I am currently working on a PvP map.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 18, 2015)

Got Shin Megami Tensei 3: Nocturne. Already like it more than Persona 3 and Digital Devil Saga.
Also seems way easier than both of those games. A lot less bullshit than those two so far. Still, it is early...I'll have to wait and see how I handle the Matador.

Just beat my first boss in it. Kicked its ass using demons that know Zio. One thing bugs me about this game though; it made me care about a Pixie. I don't want to give up my Pixie. Not ever. She's a qt with personality.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm currently playing *LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes (PS3)* , I just finished *Mission 03: Arkham Asylum Antics* .


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Too much Final Fantasy XIV right now XD


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2015)

Not "playing" per se, but I was on YouTube virtually all day today finishing up an LP of Blue Dragon.  The two playthroughs I watched probably completed all sidequests and bonus bosses before tackling the engame, result = a little bit overlevelled.  Just a teensy bit, really ... you know, like a Lv.90 party facing off against a Lv.60 final boss? (lol)  One of the guys beat the final boss so fast it _didn't even get a single turn_.

I do have the two sequels, though....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 18, 2015)

Hearthstone, my first time playing in so long so i have no idea what the current meta is like. though right now in ranked i'm in the "shitty incosistent gimmick decks" tier so i won't know for a while.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 19, 2015)

I got Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate on release day, have been playing that a little. I just can't keep myself focused on a console for very long. ;-; Lately PC games wise I've been playing Tropico 5 (got it a while ago but hadn't touched it much), Besiege (though there's not much content atm), The Long Dark and 7 Days to Die. Oh, and LoL every once in a while. Also recently got Sunless Sea, hopefully can make myself play it soon.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2015)

Decided to spend some RPG time tonight.  (And something [size=-2]OTHER THAN SKYRIM[/size], lol)

Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch.

It starts a little slow, but _man_ is the game beautiful.  Major cutscenes are animated by Studio Ghibli in fact.  And the mostly-real-time combat system kinda reminds me of FF12 in a sense.  Now if only they hadn't mapped the combat menu navigation to the D-pad when the left analog stick is responsible for character movement...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cards Against Humanity with the TS group!


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Got Shin Megami Tensei 3: Nocturne. Already like it more than Persona 3 and Digital Devil Saga.
> Also seems way easier than both of those games. A lot less bullshit than those two so far. Still, it is early...I'll have to wait and see how I handle the Matador.
> 
> Just beat my first boss in it. Kicked its ass using demons that know Zio. One thing bugs me about this game though; it made me care about a Pixie. I don't want to give up my Pixie. Not ever. She's a qt with personality.



You'll give her up eventually.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 21, 2015)

Heroes of the Storm


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Heroes of the Storm



Old people play that, too?!?!?    D:    :V


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2015)

The Order 1886. I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit, wasn't expecting all the Arthurian stuff.


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 21, 2015)

Hm... at the present moment I am looking for new games to play. I was planning on trying out a new MMORPG since I haven't gotten my hands on one in a long time, though that might not happen since I seem to have a natural disliking towards most of them out there xD Aura Kingdom is the one I am thinking about trying... Lovely anime artstyle~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2015)

facebook


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

Persona 4 Arena Ultimax and some SMT games.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 21, 2015)

Digital Devil Saga.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Ascension: Rise of the Vigil*, it's not a videogame, but the guys who made it are behind *Solforge*, so I can say I enjoy it.
Before that it was *Solforge*, and *Shatter*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D.

I never gave this game a chance. I loved OOT so damn much and was excited to hear a few years ago that it had a sequel that had similar mechanics. But I quickly got skeptical when I realised I was playing on a timer. It put pressure on me that I didn't want to play under.

And I couldn't get my head around how everything went back to how it was when you went back to the beginning. I know you keep SOME items, but you lose others that took fucking AGES to get.

So I stopped playing.

I'm giving it another chance now and I'm past the first temple. I enjoyed that and it's awesome so far. I'm still struggling to get my head around the fact that after de-poisoning the swamp, destroying the boss and getting the mask and saving the monkey, all that was for naught because the swamp is poisoned again now, yet I still have the bow and mask that I got FROM clearing the temple?

I'm stuck now, I think I need bombs to get to the mountains but I have no idea where to get these. I aced the target shooting in the swamp and got a large quiver for it though, just to see if that was what I needed to do. It wasn't. I don't want to use any hints or walkthroughs though.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been pretty addicted to the Attack on Titan Tribute Game. Quite fun and completely free.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm still struggling to get my head around the fact that after de-poisoning the swamp, destroying the boss and getting the mask and saving the monkey, all that was for naught because the swamp is poisoned again now, yet I still have the bow and mask that I got FROM clearing the temple?


Enter the temple again with the boss's mask in hand and see what you get.



> I'm stuck now, I think I need bombs to get to the mountains but I have no idea where to get these. I aced the target shooting in the swamp and got a large quiver for it though, just to see if that was what I needed to do. It wasn't.


You mean that ice blocking the north exit off Termina Field?  You did get a bow in the previous dungeon, give it another look and it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.  On a sidenote, one of my personal favorite equip combinations (for no reason at all) is the Bremen mask + bow/arrows.



> I don't want to use any hints or walkthroughs though.


Good man.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 22, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Enter the temple again with the boss's mask in hand and see what you get.
> 
> 
> You mean that ice blocking the north exit off Termina Field?  You did get a bow in the previous dungeon, give it another look and it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.  On a sidenote, one of my personal favorite equip combinations (for no reason at all) is the Bremen mask + bow/arrows.
> ...



But I have to raise the temple again and everything =P This is all such a mindfuck for me.

Oh no, I got past the ice but in the area with those weird snowball enemies that come down from the trees, and Tatl sayd there must be a way to blast through.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Oh no, I got past the ice but in the area with those weird snowball enemies that come down from the trees, and Tatl sayd there must be a way to blast through.



Oh, right, that, you definitely need bombs now.  Talk to the bomb shop back in town.


----------



## shenryyr (Feb 22, 2015)

darkest dungeon.  still don't know if I like it but it's been about ten hours already and still playing, so it can't be bad


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2015)

More Dark Souls. Started a new character last week, then deleted them all and started again, but I'm trying to do a lot more JOLLY CO-OPERATION this time around. Managed to get into the sunlight convenant at 10 faith thanks to that. Also stormed through the first few bosses with some help.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 25, 2015)

Currently having a blast playing far Cry 4 with my friends. 
On my own I'm alternating between the pants-ruining terror of Alien: Isolation and the shrine to Tolkien-ism that is Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 25, 2015)

-


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm currently playing *LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean (PS3)* , I just finished *Level 12: Davy Jones' Locker* .


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been thinking about getting back into Pokemon X but, I'm scared that there's only hacked Pokemon everywhere since the last time I played was when Pokebank came out.

I've also been playing Old School Runescape because F2P just got released.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 25, 2015)

Smash 4 and hearthstone primarily.


----------



## Iccodypup (Feb 27, 2015)

Right now I'm playing _Freedom Planet_! So good!

Also _Fantasy Life_ intermittently.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2015)

Played some Smash at a demo kiosk in a Target last night.  Villager couldn't take out a Lv.3 Charizard (mostly on account of a Smash Ball).  But Lucario wiped the floor with him.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 1, 2015)

*Terarria* It's been so long I don't remember what character was at what point on what world.
*Solforge* I'm starting to pull more heroic rares ^.^


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 2, 2015)

*LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean (PS3)* kept freezing on me during the Movie 4 levels, so I switched over to *Spider-Man: Edge of Time (PS3)*.

I'll probably be playing *LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars (PS3)* next.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2015)

Put a little more distance into Skyrim the other day.  Only development of interest was the massive cavern of Fungus Humongous I wandered into (otherwise known as Blackreach).  For a cave, that place is damn beautiful.

Also, at one point the lighting glitched out, causing the place to get illuminated as if it were an outdoor area instead of underground.  Naturally this made it lose the awesome glowing blue and green tones, but it made the place like 5x easier to navigate at the same time.  It might also explain why there were two Frost Trolls and a Giant (yes, seriously) wandering around down there....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 3, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Put a little more distance into Skyrim the other day.  Only development of interest was the massive cavern of Fungus Humongous I wandered into (otherwise known as Blackreach).  For a cave, that place is damn beautiful.


Did you ever take the time to collect 30 crimson nirnroot for the 25% potion dupe ability?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 3, 2015)

Minecraft, until Zettabit closed the server.  DAMMIT ZETTA.  :V


----------



## Ieono (Mar 3, 2015)

Project X Zone, and messing around with RPG Maker VX Ace. I looove Project X Zone...it really unleashes my inner suppressed otaku, haha.


----------



## DylanM40 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lately been playing a lot of World of Warcraft. Recently I actually beat the Mass Effect Trilogy for like the 4th or 5th time. Mostly World of Warcraft though. I don't know why but I've really got into that game. So probably be playing it for a while.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 3, 2015)

Still Dark Souls. Just finishing up before the final fight. DLC beaten. Cut Kalameet's tail. Aww yis.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 3, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> Did you ever take the time to collect 30 crimson nirnroot for the 25% potion dupe ability?


Spoiler?

Anyway, my main character has started taking leaps.  First I jumped off the wall from the College of Winterhold (landing safely in the ocean below).  Then, you know how Alftand has that long vertical chasm with a path that winds in and out of it as you go down?  After a Falmer unexpectedly killed me near the bottom (without a recent autosave), I said 'screw this' and then started jumping down the shaft directly.  Didn't take barely any fall damage, but I did have to deal with a lot of Falmer all at once near the bottom while my follower took the path down.

Favored tactic in any high-altitude Skyrim battle:  Shield bash your opponent until they fall off the edge to their death.


----------



## Kinare (Mar 3, 2015)

I picked up Eden Star a couple days ago because I have a lot of Steam funds I'm sitting on and it burns. Just about to play it. Hopefully the devs keep up with it, it seems like it has really nice potential.

Edit: After 80 minutes I found it interesting, but a tad confusing and I do not care for the combat. Throwing enemies is nice, but it seems to always want to slam them into valuable trees. 3: Which I guess you can spare, but I don't like to waste stuff just in case. The blast thing takes up a ton of energy so you can't use it much, but you replenish energy fairly fast by grabbing plants. however, that process is a pain in the butt to have to do all the time and hard to keep up with when you need to run away from the enemies (they hit like a truck), so you are forced into using your gun 95% of the time. I suppose that's ok, but the guns aren't anything special and I was kinda looking forward to blasting stuff with energy waves of awesome.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 3, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> Still Dark Souls. Just finishing up before the final fight. DLC beaten. Cut Kalameet's tail. Aww yis.



I don't know why people like that game so much, most of it is really just a bunch of bosses and enemies that seem hard but really have only been given a huge stat boost and then places things in bullshit places. 
For example blight town. That place was horribly designed and would force you to fall off the map most times. Then the last checkpoint is in another dungeon. So the game gets repetitive ,boring, lazy and trys and makes all this seem legit.

Can i get my money back?  T_T


----------



## Daswhox (Mar 3, 2015)

I play Bravely Default...that's so hard XD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 3, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Spoiler?
> 
> Anyway, my main character has started taking leaps.  First I jumped off the wall from the College of Winterhold (landing safely in the ocean below).  Then, you know how Alftand has that long vertical chasm with a path that winds in and out of it as you go down?  After a Falmer unexpectedly killed me near the bottom (without a recent autosave), I said 'screw this' and then started jumping down the shaft directly.  Didn't take barely any fall damage, but I did have to deal with a lot of Falmer all at once near the bottom while my follower took the path down.
> 
> *Favored tactic in any high-altitude Skyrim battle:  Shield bash your opponent until they fall off the edge to their death.*


SkyXP won't give me credit if gravity does the killing, though.


----------



## Ralphie (Mar 4, 2015)

All that Furfag gay pandaren art made me play WoW again, damn


----------



## Fernin (Mar 4, 2015)

Majora's Mask, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, MegaTen: Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers, Fire Emblem Awakening, Evolve, Dragon Age Inquisition, Wolfenstein New World Order, Diablo III.


----------



## FoxyCat1108 (Mar 4, 2015)

Switching between Borderlands the Pre-sequel and Batman Arkham City at the moment.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 4, 2015)

gothic II


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2015)

So last night it clicked that Thexder Neo is available for the PS3 and I have a PS3....

I'm able to beat Easy mode well enough, but Normal (hard) mode is unfair.  Not because the enemies take more laser power to go down, but because the game starts randomly spawning enemies that aren't actually part of the level design.  Boo!

Other than that, it's pretty fun.



lupinealchemist said:


> SkyXP won't give me credit if gravity does the killing, though.


You don't get a bounty for murder, either.

Of course, none of that matters to a werewolf.  After all, you see one werewolf shred somebody ... *sunglasses* you've seen a maul.

[Update] It's official, no more lycanthropy.  Apparently you must have a Glenmoril Witch Head _in your inventory_ before Vilkas and Farkas will ask about it.  Anyway, Farkas was the first to ask, but Vilkas wasn't far behind himself.  Vilkas glitched at one point where the witch head wasn't actually removed from my inventory (and he didn't seem to even notice the giant wolf spirit attacking us, either).  After that I used one for myself.  Immunity to diseases was nice, but being told I can't get resting bonuses kinda bugged me.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 8, 2015)

*Solforge* I'm enjoying the new set, but not quite sure that I know what I'm doing still. I did my weekly tournament and went 1-3, but it was still fun.

*Starbound* Fun game, I really have been playing it more then I should.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 8, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> [Update] It's official, no more lycanthropy.  Apparently you must have a Glenmoril Witch Head _in your inventory_ before Vilkas and Farkas will ask about it.  Anyway, Farkas was the first to ask, but Vilkas wasn't far behind himself.  Vilkas glitched at one point where the witch head wasn't actually removed from my inventory (and he didn't seem to even notice the giant wolf spirit attacking us, either).  After that I used one for myself.  Immunity to diseases was nice, but being told I can't get resting bonuses kinda bugged me.



Meanwhile, in my world, Farkas got glitched in permanent werewolf form and even curing him did not revert him. No one really seemed to mind, though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 8, 2015)

smash 4 playing some for glory.


----------



## Esper Husky (Mar 8, 2015)

I just finished Persona 4 Golden on Thursday, and then I played through every song in Hatsune Miku Project Diva f at my friend's place yesterday. Mmhmm.

May start up Transistor this week -- undecided; but waiting for Type-0 HD next week. Yum.

Otherwise, sporadic Hearthstone dailies. Ahem.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragonball Xenoverse. Can't believe how bad I am...guess I'm not used to so many damn controls...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 9, 2015)

Swordgirls, just doing some pvp with my main pvp deck which was my staple in the official game and still my thing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

I play a lot of Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 10, 2015)

Been thinking about getting gravity rush at some point but at the moment Iv been playing persona 4 Golden


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 10, 2015)

Shantae and the Pirate's Curse

Lots of jiggling!


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 10, 2015)

*Borderlands 2 *with the lovely Nuucat, playing through some side missions, the loot kinda sucked, but bouncing a exploding gun off an enemy and catching them on fire is amazingly entertaining.

*Payday 2* I have no idea what I am doing.

*Solforge* It's not my fault that they gave me special packs on the support ticket, but they are awesome none the less.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 10, 2015)

i am playing cao advanced wafare exo zombies, but i want to play halo 5 guardians sooooo bad


----------



## Synsath (Mar 10, 2015)

Homeworlds remastered: Just as awesome as original

Evolve: OK, but more of the same

World of Tanks: Almost kicked my WoT habbit


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2015)

So in Skyrim, I noticed that while the vampire fangs on my female Khajiit look kinda snake-like, the vampire fangs on my male Khajiit are more obviously sabertooth-like.  I have to wonder now if it is simply gender dependent or....

That aside, purchased Costume Quest on the PS3.  Another one of those "hey, I _have_ a PS3, I can check out some of these e-titles I've heard about" purchases.  Combat is a little simplistic (my party consists of just two kids right now) but the unusual choice in setting definitely entertains.  No Game Overs yet, but I've had some close calls, a few retreats here and there ... I did beat the first 'world' (Suburbs) and trek through a dungeon on the way to the second world (the mall).  Seems there's only three major 'worlds' to this game, but that's okay -- you can't judge an e-title by its length.

Also, bits of Legend of Mana (PSN download).  I really like how Sony handled the PS1/PS2 emulation:  You create files on your PS3 system to serve as virtual memory cards for the PS1/2 games, then you assign a file to each of the virtual memory card slots.  Meaning that you have effectively unlimited storage for these games (much unlike physical memory cards).  Though I must say I don't recall LoM's graphics looking so distinctly pixelly -- I mean there's nothing wrong with the art style, I think it's just that it's not being played on a 480i CRT so the edges between screen pixels are very sharply defined.  And I seriously gotta turn the boss musics into NES style chiptunes.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 12, 2015)

*Hearthstone*: the curve that the game presents for gaining of packs is very slow. Having to play 10 games and win them to get a pack, isn't really cost effective to me. I've been playing *Solforge* and the model there is so much better.

*Solforge: *See above reasoning as to why this is a better game.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm replaying a good old classic from my childhood! 






Kind of like Pokemon but with insects with elemental properties and a breeding system to mix them.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> I'm replaying a good old classic from my childhood!
> 
> [Jade Cocoon]
> 
> Kind of like Pokemon but with insects with elemental properties and a breeding system to mix them.



Pokemon was already based on insect collecting, y'know?

I had an opportunity to pick that one up used once, but ....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 12, 2015)

Destiny, getting tired of the crap RNG, probably will start playing it a few days a week.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2015)

Smash 4 for glory, the amount of spikes i'm getting on poeple is super sexy <3


----------



## Cbot72 (Mar 12, 2015)

HOLY GOD HALF LIFE IS THE HARDEST HOLY GAWD!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2015)

I hate it when a game randomly hangs/crashes on you.  Lost about 30 minutes of trekking through Soul Cairn today, so it'll probably be a week before I feel like trying again.  In the meantime, I made some progress on Alpha Sapphire and I want to play some more Costume Quest while I'm at it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I hate it when a game randomly hangs/crashes on you.  Lost about 30 minutes of trekking through Soul Cairn today, so it'll probably be a week before I feel like trying again.  In the meantime, I made some progress on Alpha Sapphire and I want to play some more Costume Quest while I'm at it.


Jiub's Opus must be completed right away for it's a notorious game crasher.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't think it was related to that.  Granted, I do have six pages, but it crashed right when I was casting a spell (I think it was Bound Bow, so I could shoot one of those switch light things to get a gate open.  Then, suddenly ... freeze.)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2015)

Once any part of the quest is registered, the game will crash every 10-20 minutes until it's done.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen random crashes here and there, but that was absolutely the first in the Soul Cairn.

Anyway, made progress on Costume Quest.  Nearing the end of this short little game, I've found the last monster gate so now it's trick-or-treating time.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 14, 2015)

*Payday 2* I can see why people like this game, but it seems to have some fundamental issues, that apparently have been overlooked by the masses. I'll keep giving it a go, but I'm not super set on playing it regularly. It kinda has that *Killing Floor* feel to it.


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 14, 2015)

The custom cases in Ace Attorney Online.

It's interesting to see how the creators utilize the already existing character models in their stories, and how they justify their presence, since they already exist in previous Ace Attorney games.


----------



## Parasoul (Mar 14, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> I'm replaying a good old classic from my childhood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2015)

Carmageddon: Reincarnation

Oh my god yes. This is everything I remember the game to be and more. I've been waiting years for a playable version (I could never get Carmageddon 2 working after Windows 98)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

Gumshoe said:


> The custom cases in Ace Attorney Online.
> 
> It's interesting to see how the creators utilize the already existing character models in their stories, and how they justify their presence, since they already exist in previous Ace Attorney games.



I really need to finish a case onthere...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I really need to finish a case onthere...



oh yeah I was supposed to help you on that...completely forgot


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> oh yeah I was supposed to help you on that...completely forgot



Lol, a case idea I had involved playing as you.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Lol, a case idea I had involved playing as you.



you know how to animate a custom sprite? Well im impressed there. I kinda wish I could help you out but I don't know how to pixel animate. I'm looking forward to developing a story. Might take me a wee while since windows crashed on me and I have to find time to reinstall it back on my computer.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> you know how to animate a custom sprite? Well im impressed there. I kinda wish I could help you out but I don't know how to pixel animate. I'm looking forward to developing a story. Might take me a wee while since windows crashed on me and I have to find time to reinstall it back on my computer.



I've been spriting and animating for years


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

I've started playing Animal Crossing New Leaf again. I really forgot how much fun this is, even compared to the original.

The best part of the new Animal Crossing games is the multiplayer, though, and I don't have many people to play it with. If anyone wants to hand out their friend code, send me a PM or Skype message or something


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

Persona Q. Jeez, I wish this game had a mapper feature like SMT games do...haha


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm playing Star Wars Battlefront 2 with a joystick for the first time.

It's difficult, but I'm starting to see why so many people prefer them.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 15, 2015)

NFS Shift 2 Unleashed. Just completed a GT3 Endurance race on Mt. Panorama. A length of 42 minutes.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Persona Q. Jeez, I wish this game had a mapper feature like SMT games do...haha


It has options to auto-map for you, they're just disabled by default.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

Getting back into Final Fantasy X|V in a big bad way. Looking forward to FF Type-O HD this week and then Bloodbourne the week following.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> It has options to auto-map for you, they're just disabled by default.



Ha, yup. I literally had just started playing. I actually like drawing the maps myself now!

I just bought the Jak and Daxter collection for my VITA, and after it finishes I'm gonna get the Ratchet and Clank collection as well. Been feeling nostalgic for the golden days of Playstation 2~


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2015)

Reached what promises to be the final boss in Costume Quest (or at least the first stage of battle).  I have acquired all costumes (last one to get was the unicorn, apparently I missed one of the materials while I was still in the mall).  Black cat looks awesome, and the unicorn definitely looks badass (even if in a somewhat brony kind of way).



Ieono said:


> I actually like drawing the maps myself now!


Same here, in fact I disabled all the auto-mapping options because they were distracting me.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally got around to playing and beating Metal Gear Solid 4. Of  all the ones in the main series, unfortunately, it's by far my least  favorite. :<


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 18, 2015)

Costume Quest is beat.  I'm thinking of starting it over to play the sister this time.

Meanwhile, in Pokemon Shuffle I got sort of walled by the Zoroark stage -- needed a Mega Start for Kangaskhan.  Then there's the Ampharos stage... that stage is epic.  My reactions, more or less in order:
1 - WTF half my board starts out frozen?
2 - I have 15 turns to unfreeze my board before Ampharos starts disrupting me?
3 - WTF Mega Ampharos has THAT MUCH HP?  (More than Mega Glalie, for example.)
4 - I have _HOW_ MANY MOVES? (45.  Yes, that's not a typo.  Forty. Five. Moves.  In a game where the typical round length is only 15 moves)

Short version:  I got Mega Altaria set up as fast as I could, after which point Ampharos's minor disruptions just couldn't stop me.

And where Skyrim is concerned, I made it through Darkfall cave to the Forgotten Vale.  Man, that cave was DARK.  Even with my Night Eye on almost constantly it was hard to see much of anything!


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 19, 2015)

I found out that my local arcade has Smash Bros. Melee, so I thought I would have a go against the community.  Apparently, everyone there plays Melee competitively; trying to keep up with them alone is exhausting.

E: Also, I played Time Crisis II while I was there.  The recoil on the gun itself was satisfying.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone notice how the more you play a game the less you have to say about it?

Anyway, I finally dove into the Code Name STEAM demo I downloaded some weeks ago.  It is definitely enjoyable, a lot of it because the setting is so ridiculously patriotic.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 20, 2015)

*Solforge* - I need to learn better deck building skills.
*Borderlands 2* - Glad to actually be doing the story missions, Nuucat is always hyped about doing all the side stuff.
*Tales of the Abyss* - I still have no idea what I'm doing.
*Pokemon Shuffle -* For a truely free to play 3ds game, I'm actually enjoying it. Yeah, I know that the game timer of 1 battle every 30 minutes could turn some people away, but if your switching up games or play a lot of the mii verse games anyway like I do, it's not too big of a deal.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 20, 2015)

CS:GO.
Doesn't work out too well drunk :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 20, 2015)

Trying to 100% Nintendo Land. It should be easy I said, it's just a casual game I said


----------



## Tao (Mar 20, 2015)

Just picked up Dynasty Warriors 8 for the PC. Never played this series before and my god it's great. I was expecting a realistic game but it's like Bayonetta in feudal China.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 20, 2015)

Going to be starting Final Fantasy Type-0 tonight. SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER looking forward to Bloodbourne next week.

I've beaten every Souls game (Demon and Dark) and I really hope Bloodbourne lives up to that creator's pedigree.


----------



## Dreythalion (Mar 21, 2015)

World of Warships FF XIV


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm currently playing *Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (PS3)*, I just finished *Mission 03: Lights Out*.


----------



## Straw (Mar 21, 2015)

Shin Megami Tensei IV, Type-0 and the FFXV demo it came with. Will be picking up Bloodborne when it comes out.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 21, 2015)

So the Dark Brotherhood contract to kill Beitild ... did not exactly go as planned:

- I initially landed a perfect killshot from the hill above the town ... on the wrong person.  Oops!  *reloads autosave*
- Trying again, I land five shots ... all of them not 2 feet away from where Beitild is.
- I even headed back down to retrieve the arrows and check my aim before trying again -- nobody noticed _anything_.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2015)

Mastering Pikmin Adventure levels has been absurdly difficult, and I'm only on level 6. Hilariously this is harder than platinum ranking the missions in Pikmin 3.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 21, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> *Solforge* - I need to learn better deck building skills.
> *Borderlands 2* - Glad to actually be doing the story missions, Nuucat is always hyped about doing all the side stuff.
> *Tales of the Abyss* - I still have no idea what I'm doing.
> *Pokemon Shuffle -* For a truely free to play 3ds game, I'm actually enjoying it. Yeah, I know that the game timer of 1 battle every 30 minutes could turn some people away, but if your switching up games or play a lot of the mii verse games anyway like I do, it's not too big of a deal.



If its any consolation, I'll happily play you in Solforge. I'm trash at the game though so expect hilariously dimwitted competition


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 21, 2015)

So I recently revisited The Crew after not touching it for over 2 months. I have the season pass, so I had lots of new DLC rides to soup up. The drivable cars look phenomenal, but the driving mechanics are pretty buggy and unrealistic, especially with circuit spec rides. I spent a good half hour screwing around with glitchy rocks that would launch my Saleen S7 forward violently. Man, if only the "racing" was actually fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2015)

Robocraft, or rather, the game that only lets me watch as others connect while the round start timer ticks down before disconnecting me.
Seriously, I've had that happen 10 times in a row now. Fuck this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2015)

Space Engineers mostly. DOing some testing for some new stuff sneaking up soon.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 22, 2015)

Put an hour or so into Legend of Mana (PS3 purchase).  Did I mention I really like how the PS3 handles its emulation of PS1 games and PS1 memory cards?  Basically, it creates save files that represent PS1 memory cards and you assign each save file to a PS1 card port (effectively giving you unlimited space to store PS1 saves).

Also figured out the best method to grind coins in Pokemon Shuffle:  Just replay the Meowth stage.  There's 3 coins to start and Meowth puts a fourth coin on the board during the match -- match 3 for +100 coins, match all four for +300.  I also finally caught Gengar -- next target is Zoroark.  I'm also still ranked (just barely) in the top 10,000 on the competitive Mega Lucario stage, with just a few hours left 'til it's over.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2015)

Pokemon Shuffle
Gotta Crush 'Em All!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 22, 2015)

I know PokÃ©mon shuffle is just a Candy Crush clone with PokÃ©mon characters, so why do I play it?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2015)

My final rank on the competitive Lucario stage: probably about 12,000th or so, but hey, top 10% is still pretty cool.  Well within the top 20k range for the prize ... whenever they start distributing those, that is. Having a Mega Lucario should enable me to get that Zoroark, at least...

Meanwhile, in my Omega Ruby nuzlocke, Zigzag died, poor girl.  Got hit really hard by a Machop in Brawly's Gym, the poor thing.  Taillow avenged her, though, and the Knuckle Badge is mine.  On to Slateport then!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2015)

Playing Pikmin Adventure in Nintendo Land still. Trying to master stage 20. I'm really convinced that the development team was composed entirely of sadists. This isn't even among the hardest challenges in Nintendo Land. Why are the cute looking games always the hardest


----------



## Ieono (Mar 24, 2015)

I've put so much time into Persona Q that it's ridiculous. Sweet merciful fan service~â™¥


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 24, 2015)

*Solforge: *I've hit the 100 games won mark, even though most of them are against the bots.
*Pokemon S**huffle* I'm in the 30's now, trying to figure out a strategy when I have time to play this one.
*Pokemon Platinum* Working on getting my chimchar to 14 so I can ream the first gym.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 24, 2015)

Auriel's Bow is a get in Skyrim.  Did I mention that my secondary character's favorite weapon (and by far) is already the bow?  I think a certain vampire lord is not going to last much longer....


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 26, 2015)

*Pokemon Shuffle* - I'm in the 50's now.
*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate* I need someone to game this with.
*Solforge - *I had the best lost ever!


----------



## Midori (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm playing Monster Hunter 4U right now! Love it but I'm starting to get to the really intense monsters, hehe.

The next big game I'm looking forward to is Splatoon!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2015)

Super Mario 64 DS and Pokemon Shuffle


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 26, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *Super Mario 64 DS* and Pokemon Shuffle


I remember this being the first game I've ever played on the DS; it made me thankful that I wasn't using the awkward-as-hell control stick on the N64 controller.

On topic:  Some free, below-average app store puzzle games, because I'm bored.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, nobody else here is playing Pillars of Eternity? I knew you guys were plebs, but not _this _big of plebs.

Anyway it's pretty damn good, but I'm really shit at it. I'm determined to beat it though, since I pledged $85 dollars to it's  kickstarter.

Another problem is the lack of a Spellsword class. Come on Obsidian, what are you doing?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 27, 2015)

Gumshoe said:


> I remember this being the first game I've ever played on the DS; it made me thankful that I wasn't using the awkward-as-hell control stick on the N64 controller.


Actually with most games the control stick was perfectly comfortable (people compare it to the Nunchuk analog stick for a reason).  It also had a better response curve than the PS2 (i.e. no huge dead zone around the center).


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 27, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Actually with most games the control stick was perfectly comfortable (people compare it to the Nunchuk analog stick for a reason).  It also had a better response curve than the PS2 (i.e. no huge dead zone around the center).


It wasn't really the mechanism of the control stick that bothered me, it was the thumb placement.  I've only ever played Super Mario 64 once, so I wasn't able to get used to the control stick on the controller.  The D-pad on the DS was easier to learn, since I can maintain symmetry between both of my hands.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

So today I got Code Name: S. T. E. A. M. for the 3DS. It is a cool turn based strategy game with third person shooter elements and a steampunk comic book style.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 29, 2015)

Zerig said:


> Man, nobody else here is playing Pillars of Eternity? I knew you guys were plebs, but not _this _big of plebs.
> 
> Anyway it's pretty damn good, but I'm really shit at it. I'm determined to beat it though, since I pledged $85 dollars to it's  kickstarter.
> 
> Another problem is the lack of a Spellsword class. Come on Obsidian, what are you doing?


When I was told it was a Baldur's Gate clone then found out that Obsidian was involved, I became interested.


----------



## Qualinothrinopis (Mar 29, 2015)

I've nuked my Oblivion install and started over again.  This time I've got a stable little set of mods based around Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, Midas Magic and a light bit of graphical enhancement with OBGE.  Its so beaaauuutiful.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 31, 2015)

*Solforge*: Opened 10 packs: Gained 15 rares, 4 heroic rares, no legendaries.
*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate*: Beat two monsters I've never faced before working with my friend from work this morning.
*Pokemon Shuffle*: Just beat the ass off a special stage rayqauaza, for the like 8th time, and finally captured it.



Qualinothrinopis said:


> I've nuked my Oblivion install and started over again.  This time I've got a stable little set of mods based around Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, Midas Magic and a light bit of graphical enhancement with OBGE.  Its so beaaauuutiful.




OOO makes that game playable.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 31, 2015)

Qualinothrinopis said:


> I've nuked my Oblivion install and started over again.  This time I've got a stable little set of mods based around Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, Midas Magic and a light bit of graphical enhancement with OBGE.  Its so beaaauuutiful.


Now I want to play New Vegas again.  
Cyber-lycan Courier of the North Star. Prepare your anus, Caesar, cause "Already dead" just became an understatement.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> *Solforge*: Opened 10 packs: Gained 15 rares, 4 heroic rares, no legendaries.
> *Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate*: Beat two monsters I've never faced before working with my friend from work this morning.
> *Pokemon Shuffle*: Just beat the ass off a special stage rayqauaza, for the like 8th time, and finally captured it.



I actually caught Rayquaza on the first try, capture rate 25% or something.  My lowest successful catch rate is now Milotic (stage 165), at 7%.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 1, 2015)

super Mario land 2.....the good one :3
Got the first two coins so far....pretty easy game.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2015)

Dawnguard questline completed with both of my Skyrim characters.  Rhaki basically just hacked and slashed away at Harkon with his uber enchanted+smithed dragon sword (saving for have to use Auriel's Bow here and there).  Shima used the bow exclusively and that battle took far longer (even not counting two occasions where Harkon glitched out after a teleport, becoming inactive until I whacked his HP to zero, then failing to actually die), though she also didn't take near as much damage.

Sidenote: Maybe I should start up an Argonian character...?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 3, 2015)

Art Academy: Painting for everyone. I dig the freepaint mode. Not as good as Colors 3D but still good


----------



## Ieono (Apr 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Art Academy: Painting for everyone. I dig the freepaint mode. Not as good as Colors 3D but still good



Ha, I got the Pokemon art Academy game. I was thinking about getting Painting for Everyone...guess I'll go for it. I really like the idea of educational games, and wish there were more of them.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I *was* playing Team Fortress 2, but it crashed.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 3, 2015)

Just got my gold elite game so I'm playing crashmo right now. Wish I had platinum status. Would gone for mario kart 7 or yoshis new island. But oh well. Doing crashmo  in between bravely default again.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Just got my gold elite game so I'm playing crashmo right now. Wish I had platinum status. Would gone for mario kart 7 or yoshis new island. But oh well. Doing crashmo  in between bravely default again.



Yoshi's New Island is apparently really bad. :c


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 3, 2015)

Right now I'm messing around with One Finger Death Punch. But I regularly play Killing Floor from time to time.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Now I'm playing League of Legends, it seems fun. c:


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 3, 2015)

*Pokemon Shuffle* I'm stuck on stage 120, I can't beat Mega Glaie, will probably have to pay coins for less complexity or some shit. I've got a decent crew but I can't deal enough damage before the board is unusable.

*Solforge* I'm kinda taking a break from doing 4 untimed games at once.

*Borderlands 2* (with nuucat) we're currently doing one of the dlcs to gain more levels.


----------



## jojo218 (Apr 3, 2015)

Metro 2033 and Metro Lastlight, both of the Redux

replaying and trying not to kill anything except mutants


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> *Pokemon Shuffle* I'm stuck on stage 120, I can't beat Mega Glaie, will probably have to pay coins for less complexity or some shit. I've got a decent crew but I can't deal enough damage before the board is unusable.
> 
> *Solforge* I'm kinda taking a break from doing 4 untimed games at once.
> 
> *Borderlands 2* (with nuucat) we're currently doing one of the dlcs to gain more levels.



Thanks to you, I now know what Pokemon Shuffle is. c:


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Thanks to you, I now know what Pokemon Shuffle is. c:



There's a second free to play game coming out the 8th as well, Pokemon Rumble


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> There's a second free to play game coming out the 8th as well, Pokemon Rumble



TIME TO BECOME A POKEMON ADDICT AGAIN <3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> *Pokemon Shuffle* I'm stuck on stage 120, I can't beat Mega Glaie, will probably have to pay coins for less complexity or some shit. I've got a decent crew but I can't deal enough damage before the board is unusable.


I tried saving up for a Complexity-1 but I eventually won with a Mega Start + Disruption Delay (together costing about 1/3 as much) and some luck.  Mawile's mega effect isn't worth two cents against Mega Glalie's disruptions -- try Altaria or Kangaskhan.

If you really want to save up then just replay the Meowth stage -- a little planning can easily net you 300 coins per attempt.  (Then there's the Special Meowth stage on Saturdays.)

And if you think Mega Glalie's disruptions are bad, wait until you see Zoroark's.  Or Gengar's (both normal and mega).  Or Mega Mewtwo Y's.  Or Milotic's....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2015)

Tired of being a failure at Smash Bros For Glory, I decided to take things easy and start a new game of Final Fantasy Tactics A2. I got a Game Over twice in the tutorial fight. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Tired of being a failure at Smash Bros For Glory, I decided to take things easy and start a new game of *Final Fantasy Tactics A2*. I got a Game Over twice in the tutorial fight. [noparse][/noparse]



I still say the original Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced is better than the sequel â€”story wise


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 3, 2015)

Was just playing NFS Rivals, trying to boost up my stats. I just got to top 4% &  rank #85 for time attack worldwide


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I still say the original Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced is better than the sequel â€”story wise


FFTA2 has the advantage of being playable on a 3DS with working shoulder buttons and decent battery life, two things my ancient DS lacks. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 3, 2015)

so like kicking back my saturday morning in bed playing crossy roads.. 



SirRob said:


> FFTA2 has the advantage of being playable on a 3DS with working shoulder buttons and decent battery life, two things my ancient DS lacks. [noparse][/noparse]



i also prefer the original story better but ffta2 has its perks. i mean. i just love bangaa cannoneers.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

I still have the game but didn't finished it... I have to finish this.
I'm almost half done with the story. I dunno if you guys already know the story but I won't discuss it unless told otherwise. I'm just confused with how items works with A2. I hate the animation with Fairy Boots. takes too long to tele, You'll have headaches if you keep redoing your move. If you auto equip a hunter it wears a dagger.. A hunter with a dagger... seriously?
Angel ring no longer viable? No more Mythril Weapons? Does that mean no more comboes in A2


I'm also contemplating if I should buy Fire Emblem... Because I have a small crush on Yellow_Fox and I want an excuse to get closer to him.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm playing Sim City 4.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2015)

Secondary Skyrim character cleared Lost Valley Redoubt without even being detected.  That's the one with 9 Forsworn, two Hagravens, and the diving board at the top (Bard's Leap Summit).

Not bad for her first ever encounter with a Forsworn camp!

Not much else to note.  I could've made progress on my Omega Ruby nuzlocke, but ... nah, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2015)

In New Vegas, Vulpes Inculta tracked me down in the Strip to pardon me of my crimes against the Legion. I showed him how I felt by striking him with Hokuto Zankaiken. Strangely enough, I received no hostility from the Securitrons after transforming Vulpes into hamburger.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 6, 2015)

Finally trying out Watch Dogs. I just beat Infamous: Second Son on both Karma routes. I really love Evil Delsin so much, haha.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2015)

Saphira's Wonderlocke Journal, Day 6 --

Today is now Bloody Tuesday.  Bloody Invers at his bloody Inverse Battle shop bloody killed three of our bloody team members with just one bloody Nuzleaf!  We were doing absolutely fine prior to that.

Onix, we'll miss you when we take on Wattson.
Whismur ... sorry that you weren't contributing much to the team.
Sneasel, you're not getting traded, we'll entomb you in the PC.  *catches a wild Oddish to trade instead*

In return, our new recruits are a Skitty (with Cute Charm), Shuppet, and Espurr ... the last of which immediately got Pursuit trapped when we faced off against a trainer.  Poor cat, I barely even knew you!  Espurr's replacement is ...

... a Lv.1 LAPRAS?

Whoa.  He will definitely be proving his worth later on when we set sail onto the open ocean.

Team as of Verdanturf town:
Lv.25 Zexx (Combusken)
Lv.25 Tranquill
Lv.21 Shenzi (Mightyena)
Lv.13 Shuppet
Lv.12 Lapras
Lv.10 Skitty


----------



## Straw (Apr 8, 2015)

Was playing Bloodborne just fine but then decided to pick up Borderlands 2 The Handsome Jack Collection. Now I'm addicted to both games (which is funny cause I tried picking up Borderlands 2 on PC at least 5 times and only now got into it.)


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 8, 2015)

Bloodborne, and holy damn it's super difficult.  Love it tho.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemon Shuffle - Still stuck at mega Gwalie
Pokemon Rumble - Already level 5, pfft.
Monster Hunter 4 Utimate - Killed 2 boss types tonight.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 9, 2015)

I just bought metal gear solid 1 for my ps vita. Its pretty good except i have a bit of a problem navigating the menu using the L2 button since i need to reach for the directional pad and can be uncomfortable and the back sensor can be tricky to work.

Umm, i just got to the tank battle, can somebody tell me how to beat him since i got burned out by the fact the vita version does not come with Meryl's codec.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Elder scrolls online ,I'm hooked , its literally the first actual mmo I've got pretty much addicted to , who doesn't want to join up with a legion of other people to bring down keeps guarded by enemy players and then dance around on their corpses...then get jumped by one of them on the way to your next siege but still the games brilliant IMO .


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I just bought metal gear solid 1 for my ps vita. Its pretty good except i have a bit of a problem navigating the menu using the L2 button since i need to reach for the directional pad and can be uncomfortable and the back sensor can be tricky to work.
> 
> Umm, i just got to the tank battle, can somebody tell me how to beat him since i got burned out by the fact the vita version does not come with Meryl's codec.


If I learned anything from tank combat universally, grenades or similar explosives placed in an opening can effectively fuck a tank. MGS1 is no different.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 9, 2015)

Madden 15


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 9, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> If I learned anything from tank combat universally, grenades or similar explosives placed in an opening can effectively fuck a tank. MGS1 is no different.



I actually just learnt that if you crawl on the ground the main gun on the tank won't fire upon you... its supposed to reference a line vulcan says before the fight.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 10, 2015)

*Pokemon Shuffle -* I've given up on beating mega Glalie for now, and am trying to collect expert stage pokemon as well as caputre those I've missed.

*Pokemon Rumble -* Finding out that I can use play coins to get more visitors is awesome. If I play 2 sets of coins, I get a jewel, and one of those 3 visitors usually gives me a jewel too. Thus I'll have more jewel related things soon!

*Agarest War (PC) -* I'm enjoying getting caught up with where I  was in the 360 version and doing so a lot faster due to a competent Ai  script (inhanced by the extra items offered in the pc version) and  absolutely no load times for battles (unlike the 360 version which...  well has a really long time for people to show the hell up).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 10, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I actually just learnt that if you crawl on the ground the main gun on the tank won't fire upon you... its supposed to reference a line vulcan says before the fight.


 
I just tried it, nope....still got shot. Had to throw chaff then throw grenades at the gunner.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 10, 2015)

KILLING FLOOR 2


----------



## KyryK (Apr 10, 2015)

Way of the Samurai 2

One of my favourite PS2 games that i was lucky enough to stumble across a copy of yesterday. Haven't played it in almost a decade and spent a few hours just killing everything that moved to relearn the controls. Remastered parrying pretty quickly so i can go around destroying everyone with ease, now i just have to get Kyojiro's sword again...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2015)

Battlefield 4, or rather, the game that keeps loading up and disconnecting.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 12, 2015)

xenoblade chronicles 3d. just got myself a copy.. man i wish there was a japanese voiceover option for this.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 12, 2015)

*Pokemon Rumble*, Meh
*Pokemon Shuffle*, Meh
*Solforge* Played a tournament today, going 2-2 (0-1-1-0) and popped 4 packs including the bronze that I got from the tournament 9/2/0, and then, after converting all my cards that I had more then 3 of, I popped another 8 packs, and nabbed 12/1/0.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> xenoblade chronicles 3d. just got myself a copy.. man i wish there was a japanese voiceover option for this.



Dude.. How often do you get a new title? I'm starting to feel that you have more 3DS games than any other person on the planet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> xenoblade chronicles 3d. just got myself a copy.. man i wish there was a japanese voiceover option for this.


But there is?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dude.. How often do you get a new title? I'm starting to feel that you have more 3DS games than any other person on the planet.



Nah. only 7 so far. 8 if ye count oras as 2 games. Lol.
I'm sure there are others with a lot more. I do buy a new game at least once a month. Depending on how many games I like are available. I do have more games for my ps3 tho.  



Imperial Impact said:


> But there is?



not for the new 3ds Version. That's what I'm playing right now. Never played the Wii version so i got this one.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dude.. How often do you get a new title? I'm starting to feel that you have more 3DS games than any other person on the planet.



I have like 18 games for my 3DS, around 6 for my VITA not including all my downloaded PSN and PSP titles, got over 20 games for my PS3 and way too many to count on my Steam account xD 

Just recently bought Hyperdimension Neputnia Rebirth;1 on Steam and loving it and also Pillars of Eternity <3 <3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2015)

Dove into Code Name STEAM proper today (not the demo).  And as if the patriotically steampunk setting wasn't enough, there's this awesome song, which actually plays on the title screen after you've started the campaign!

Anyway, we just -barely- beat the first boss level of the game.  The target is a large artillery gunner alien that's been firing at the Liberty.  Not only do you have to contend with enemy reinforcements dropping in every so often after you clear them out, the artillery gunner itself has two spotters that enable it to take one extra shot apiece.  Fortunately for you, any form of ceiling cover will block the bombardment.

Things were going fine until an enemy grenadier unexpectedly knocked Tiger Lily out of cover and into the open.  She already had two artillery spotters fixated on her, so she got two-shot by the gunner's bombardment.  Oops, there goes my healer.  Panic time.  Lion was able to rush the boss and get off several critical hits against its weak point but got knocked out after two turns of its bombardment.  At that point I have Henry and John pair up for one last charge on the boss; Henry stays behind to top John off so he can make it, and while Henry goes down John gets close enough that the enemy reinforcements can't catch up to him.  Despite having to endure one bombardment (which left him at critical HP, but fortunately knocked him closer to target in the process), John lobs two grenades at the boss's weak point for the win.

I really have to replay that mission sometime and get through without casualties.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 13, 2015)

Zelda II. Great adventure/rpg that was Dark Souls before Dark Souls was Dark Souls. It would be on my 'top NES games' list but the very bottom of my 'Top Zelda games' list. Why? It plays nothing like Zelda.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 13, 2015)

I just finished Shadow Warrior on PS4, and I've started playing Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor.
 Uruk-slaying is not my forte  
Two Captains have killed me enough times to reach level 20.


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm sort of perpetually playing Pokemon XY. I beat the 8th Gym in ORAS, and just... stopped. Which is weird, since I LOVE Hoenn.

Anyway, I went back to Castlevania Lords of Shadow 1 and 2. I'm doing a playthrough for my brother, since he likes watching that saga, but doesn't care about playing them too much. I adore them, so I'm giving him some gamerscore while enjoying a new playthrough.

I've also been playing a lot of Endless Ocean 2 on the original Wii.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been playing *South Park: The Stick of Truth (PS3)* , I just finished *Part 18: Unplanned Parenthood* .


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I have like 18 games for my 3DS, around 6 for my VITA not including all my downloaded PSN and PSP titles, got over 20 games for my PS3 and way too many to count on my Steam account xD
> 
> Just recently bought Hyperdimension Neputnia Rebirth;1 on Steam and loving it and also Pillars of Eternity <3 <3



Now I'm really trying to figure out which 3DS game I'm going to buy so I can have an excuse to get closer to you and be a creep XD


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Finally finished Zelda II. The great temple is a pain but not *nearly as bad as the trek to the great temple*. The flying blue eyeball things are cheap.

I'm still playing pokemon, milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 15, 2015)

Still playing the hell out of FIFA 15... Literally addicted to Ultimate team. The day isn't complete unless I play at least once against someone online in seasons mode. I feel like it's one of the few sports games where each match is different. So many variables. Just played one where I won 4-3 after being down 3-0 and this dude talking crazy smack. soooooo satisfying . Okay let me stop sounding like an EA shill here lol. 

Besides fifa i've recently loaded back up my SNES and have been playing through the donkey kong country games!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Finally finished Zelda II. The great temple is a pain but not *nearly as bad as the trek to the great temple*. The flying blue eyeball things are cheap.
> 
> I'm still playing pokemon, milking it for all it's worth.



Want an Arceus?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Finally finished Zelda II. The great temple is a pain but not *nearly as bad as the trek to the great temple*. The flying blue eyeball things are cheap.


Try making it without the cross.  If you can survive that, you're hardcore.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Want an Arceus?



I don't have anything good enough to trade for that.



Stratadrake said:


> Try making it without the cross.  If you can survive that, you're hardcore.



Lol. I remember trying that. I think I will just stay with 'core' for now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I don't have anything good enough to trade for that.



That's OK.. I hate running around with Arceus.. It was given to me by a guildie on the serbeii forums, I used it... it's too powerful... can't  enjoy pokemon with this


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Nascar 99 (N64)


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's OK.. I hate running around with Arceus.. It was given to me by a guildie on the serbeii forums, I used it... it's too powerful... can't  enjoy pokemon with this



You seriously want to give it to me?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2015)

Newest addition to the roster on Code Name Steam: Queequeg of Moby Dick fame.  His penguin launcher may sound like a silly weapon, but once you figure out how to use it properly, it's amazing.  Basically hit any enemy in a straight walking line from you from _any_ range, since the penguins are self propelled.

Ran into another Gunner guarding the entrance to the base in Boston that gave our team trouble.  Had to abort mission the first time after both Queequeg and Tiger Lily went down, enemy reinforcements closing in on all sides, no cover from the artillery bombardment ... but we got some sweet vengeance the second time (mainly with using the team Specials to take it down fast).

The phoenix/chicken rifle is another silly weapon ... it does basically no damage, but it fires six shots and has a good chance to stun the enemy, which makes it good on overwatch.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got into sleeping dogs. Had a copy lying around and decided to finally play it. This is some bad ass kung fu thug shit right here.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 15, 2015)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, got it working recently (after 3 years) ^_^ Now to trickjump on a game that you're meant to shoot others in... oops...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You seriously want to give it to me?



I'm serious yo! I follow smogon rules and don't use Uber tier pokemons so it's pointless for me


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

just played counter strike source for the first time in years... i was awful lol


----------



## Echo Jack (Apr 16, 2015)

*leauge of legends!
Diablo 3
xbox 1

my league account is DJ Wildcard
feel free to add me anyone!*

=(o.o)=


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm playing with myself.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 16, 2015)

*Borderlands 2 - 360* Nuucat and are making are way through a DLC before finishing up the main storyline. It sure is taking forever to level now though.

*Solforge* - I still need to get better at drafting. I've managed to go 2-2, 2-2, 0-4, 1-3 the last 4 drafts. Which isn't really anything to write home about. After using the mutiforge to get more cards, I'm weary about updating and playing my timed/untimed games with those decks and just throwing the silver into more event tickets, due to the cards for silver formula being about equal footing. 5k silver = a pack, 60k silver = 30 cards in drafting and 18 + cards in prize support.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2015)

I got Postal 2 for a dollar on Steam and it's pretty good so far. Fortress Forever is another fun game I downloaded and it's free.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 16, 2015)

i think i have a problem


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Zerig said:


> i think i have a problem




Bitch Please...


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 16, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles.
I'm really feeling it!


----------



## Zerig (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bitch Please...



yes but that's a multiplayer game with actual game play

mine is an autistic map painting simulator

and that screenshot isn't counting the 500+ hours I had on a pirated version before I bought it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Zerig said:


> yes but that's a multiplayer game with actual game play
> 
> mine is an autistic map painting simulator
> 
> and that screenshot isn't counting the 500+ hours I had on a pirated version before I bought it



Ever heard of Minecraft? That shit is a total time waster


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

Played Wii Sports Club with my mother, which I pretty much only got for her. It's kind of sad that that's pretty much the longest period of time we've spent together in a long time


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2015)

So, in my Pokemon Rumble World progress, the game has apparently decided that the evil magician is Misomie....


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> So, in my Pokemon Rumble World progress, the game has apparently decided that the evil magician is Misomie....



Lol. Dude. Are we like twins or somethING?  I also set my evil magician to Misomie.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Try making it without the cross.  If you can survive that, you're hardcore.


Bonus points for not getting the Thunder spell.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> Bonus points for not getting the Thunder spell.



You cannot win the game without the thunder spell. It's what makes the second to last boss vulnerable to attacks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)

Super Robot War Alpha

I swear, I get so mad when I die and have to redo the mission.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 17, 2015)

Totally playing Wild Arms. Ahh...nostalgia.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2015)

I've beaten Wattson in both Omega Ruby (nuzlocke run) and Alpha Sapphire (wonderlocke run).  Neither party had any particular trouble with him -- see, where's that Manectric when he needs it?


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 18, 2015)

Currently replaying through the whole Borderlands series. Playing through the first with my girlfriend, and the second with my roommate. Gotta say, the second is my favorite. Currently obsessing over all the challenges and waiting for us to get to where I can farm for The Bee.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

That Mortal Kombat X, yo. Also replaying the Infamous series to get those platinum trophies.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 18, 2015)

Finally got my friend Denotec into *Solforge*, and they actually managed to beat me twice. I'm also working on my drafting ability too.



GamingGal said:


> Currently replaying through the whole Borderlands series. Playing through the first with my girlfriend, and the second with my roommate. Gotta say, the second is my favorite. Currently obsessing over all the challenges and waiting for us to get to where I can farm for The Bee.



I just looked up this sheild, and I can say that next time we play (my gf and I) that we'll be trying to obtain it a few times. It sounds amazing.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm about to play TF2 for the first time.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 18, 2015)

Rayman Legends, Halo: MCC, and Mortal Kombat X


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 18, 2015)

Zerig said:


> CK stuff



I wanted to get into Crusader Kings but my autism isn't powerful enough.

Cool stuff though. Some Game Of Thrones shit plus being the only game I know where I can tie the knot with a seven year old

my autist minmaxing goes here instead


----------



## dogit (Apr 19, 2015)

Darkest dungeon


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm about to play TF2 for the first time.



Good luck.


Schwimmwagen said:


> I wanted to get into Crusader Kings but my autism isn't powerful enough.
> 
> Cool stuff though. Some Game Of Thrones shit plus being the only game I know where I can tie the knot with a seven year old
> 
> my autist minmaxing goes here instead



My autism spreads itself like the insides of a lava cake

I wish I had a game I constantly played. The closest I get is the 450 hours I've put into TF2. I'm the epitome of Jack of all trades, master of none.

I've been playing Banjo Kazooie lately. That's a real treat to experience for the first time.


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 19, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> Finally got my friend Denotec into *Solforge*, and they actually managed to beat me twice. I'm also working on my drafting ability too.
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked up this sheild, and I can say that next time we play (my gf and I) that we'll be trying to obtain it a few times. It sounds amazing.



It is so awesome. Apparently you can pair it with the shotgun Conference Call and deal crazy massive damage. As in, kill Terramorphus with one person  But I wish you luck! I farmed for it through Treants and the Hyperion dude, and after hours of trying, never got it. Super low drop rate, of course, even in playthrough 2.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

Turok 3: Shadows of Oblivion.

I finally found a copy that works. I was stupid enough in elementary school to trade it, along with Castlevania 64, for Blast Corps. and Yoshi's Story. Not that the latter aren't good games, but they're easy to come by. It took me years to find Castlevania 64, and I only just found Turok 3 yesterday at an independent game store that sells N64 games. 

God, the nostalgia. It's all over my eyes. 

These graphics freaking suck, but it's all over my eyes.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 20, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Turok 3: Shadows of Oblivion.
> 
> I finally found a copy that works. I was stupid enough in elementary school to trade it, along with Castlevania 64, for Blast Corps. and Yoshi's Story. Not that the latter aren't good games, but they're easy to come by. It took me years to find Castlevania 64, and I only just found Turok 3 yesterday at an independent game store that sells N64 games.
> 
> ...



Whenever I think of Turok, I think of one thing... Fog.  So much fog.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh, man, I agree. But I do believe it helped to keep the game running at a smooth framerate. N64 games have so many framerate issues, and I don't recall the original Turok having any problems like that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 21, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Whenever I think of Turok, I think of one thing... Fog.  So much fog.





SkyboundTerror said:


> Oh, man, I agree. But I do believe it helped to keep the game running at a smooth framerate. N64 games have so many framerate issues, and I don't recall the original Turok having any problems like that.



The first Silent Hill did this as well, being able to play it off as part of the game world as fog or immense darkness. Severly reducing the draw distance let them ramp up the level of detail, so it let SH1 look great on the old PlayStation. The PC version of Turok did the same thing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> It is so awesome. Apparently you can pair it with the shotgun Conference Call and deal crazy massive damage. As in, kill Terramorphus with one person  But I wish you luck! I farmed for it through Treants and the Hyperion dude, and after hours of trying, never got it. Super low drop rate, of course, even in playthrough 2.


Conference Bee doesn't work on Terramorphus anymore, But you can still solo Hyperius with Zer0 using singularity grenades, Double Unkempt Harold and the still OP B0re skill.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockstar Games Table Tennis for Xbox 360. Easily the greatest video game in the history of video games. 10/10.


----------



## Koota (Apr 21, 2015)

assassins creed black flag


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 22, 2015)

Apparently...

PC -- Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn

iOS -- Final Fantasy Record Keeper

3DS -- Theatrhythm Curtain Call Final Fantasy

PS4 -- Final Fantasy Type-0 HD

... lol wut?

Oops. D:


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 22, 2015)

Bored at work so trying to sneak in some levels of hungry cat picross on my android.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

Clash of Clans


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 23, 2015)

*Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town -  *Back to this one after about 3 months...*
Solforge - *Plant deck is nice, but stompable.
*TES: Skyrim* - I like my new enviroment mod, it's purdy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> *Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town*



Oh man my GBA days. I loved this and the Hero of the Leaf Valley.. probably better than the rest of the Harvest Moon Series.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm currently playing *Deadpool (PS3)* , I just finished *Chapter 04: Genosha* .


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 24, 2015)

*Borderlands 2 *with Nuucat. I'm hoping we'll beat the main storyline in the next month.
*Solforge* I've gotten nuucat to download this, not sure when she'll play.

I keep thinking I need to play something else though... something I haven't played in a while.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh man my GBA days. I loved this and the Hero of the Leaf Valley.. probably better than the rest of the Harvest Moon Series.



My original cartridge was stolen, along with several other games including the first Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, so I've managed to replace the FFTA, and am emulating this one, because of my logic on the issue.

Sadly since it's not my original cartridge, I've had to start it over, and am having a blast thus far. I'm still saving up for a bigger bag :3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 24, 2015)

The evil within: the consequence 

My copy just finished downloading so yeah. I'm stoked. 
spotlight woman man thing is now officially the most annoying enemy since Laura bitch.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 24, 2015)

Scaler, for the GameCube. 

... this is the scaliest game I have ever seen and played. Everything is a reptile. The setting is a dimension where anything that enters turns into a reptile. The character you play as is a kid who dedicates his life to protecting lizards. He turns into a reptile. There's anthro reptiles everywhere. 

Jesus lmao


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Scaler, for the GameCube.
> 
> ... this is the scaliest game I have ever seen and played. Everything is a reptile. The setting is a dimension where anything that enters turns into a reptile. The character you play as is a kid who dedicates his life to protecting lizards. He turns into a reptile. There's anthro reptiles everywhere.
> 
> Jesus lmao


I want to look up this game, but I'm too scared that it will ruin the perfect image you have set up.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Scaler, for the GameCube.
> 
> ... this is the scaliest game I have ever seen and played. Everything is a reptile. The setting is a dimension where anything that enters turns into a reptile. The character you play as is a kid who dedicates his life to protecting lizards. He turns into a reptile. There's anthro reptiles everywhere.
> 
> Jesus lmao



Sounds interesting. I like your new avi


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks, Maugryph. Yours is looking snazzy, too!



SirRob said:


> I want to look up this game, but I'm too scared that it will ruin the perfect image you have set up.



It's a platformer and it is fun so far, but I'm mostly laughing at the entire concept. It makes me wonder what the thought process was to create this game, and I can't take any of it seriously.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Scaler, for the GameCube.
> 
> ... this is the scaliest game I have ever seen and played. Everything is a reptile. The setting is a dimension where anything that enters turns into a reptile. The character you play as is a kid who dedicates his life to protecting lizards. He turns into a reptile. There's anthro reptiles everywhere.
> 
> Jesus lmao


I remember playing that. Story isn't what sells it, it's actually rather fun.  My favorite part by far was the sequences where you climb all over walls.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 26, 2015)

In New Vegas, since I have the werewolf mod, I decided to go all furfag and get some action with Fisto (sexbot). After listening to him drill me for several hours, I replied,"Is that all you got?"


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been playing Advance Wars, AKA Fog of War: The Game

The AI doesn't follow the same rules as the player does in Fog of War, either... dirty cheater. Although I guess being able to save whenever I want is just about the cheapest ability you can have in a strategy game, so it evens out.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I've been playing Advance Wars, AKA Fog of War: The Game
> 
> The AI doesn't follow the same rules as the player does in Fog of War, either... dirty cheater. Although I guess being able to save whenever I want is just about the cheapest ability you can have in a strategy game, so it evens out.



Didn't Starcraft have that problem as well?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2015)

Fractured Space and Wargame: European Escalation.
Wargame in particular was fun since I had to learn military symbols and such and the game has got pretty much the same ones. Having fun while learning aww yiss


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 27, 2015)

I set up Scorched Earth to run in DOSBox.  Fun times.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I've been playing Advance Wars, AKA Fog of War: The Game
> 
> The AI doesn't follow the same rules as the player does in Fog of War, either... dirty cheater. Although I guess being able to save whenever I want is just about the cheapest ability you can have in a strategy game, so it evens out.


Just wait until AW2.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Lately I play a lot of Quake Live. Or, well, I try to. The community is total balls.

Also, the Legacy of Kain series. <3

Along with some random shooters 'cause I've been on a shooting binge. Currently enjoying some Rise of the Triad, Wolfenstein: The New Order and an early access game called Reflex.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> Didn't Starcraft have that problem as well?


I wouldn't be able to say. I did play Starcraft when I was little, but I didn't know it well enough to say anything about the AI. 



Imperial Impact said:


> Just wait until AW2.


I don't think I'm interested enough in the series to go any further than Advance Wars. The world and characters aren't nearly as interesting as I was thinking they'd be, and the gameplay alone isn't enough to want to play the sequels.
Nell's theme is the best though.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

SirRob said:


> blah



Your avatar.. is so deceptive, At first glance I thought you are new here, LOL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 29, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I don't think I'm interested enough in the series to go any further than Advance Wars. The world and characters aren't nearly as interesting as I was thinking they'd be, and the gameplay alone isn't enough to want to play the sequels.


FFS, It's FE with better a plot/cast.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm finally getting a gamer base into *solforge*, getting folks that I know to play it is awesome! I've got 3 people now that I know who are at least giving it a try.

Other then that, I'm back to trying to play *Pokemon Shuffle* and *Pokemon Rumble* both at least once a day.
I'm pretty far in *Bravely Default *as well, with my characters almost to the 60 mark, which is nice, but I know there's still a way to go


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2015)

Secondary character in Skyrim got her vampirism cured, finally.  Too bad it doesn't stop random Dawnguard parties from harassing her ... oh well.  She's been participating in Thieves Guild quests, where the plotline thickens ... nobody saw her when she hit Goldenglow (only had to take out one mercenary during the job, and solely because there was simply no way around him), and the hit on Honningbrew Meadery went off without a hitch.  She's also got the offer to become a werewolf (it's been on back burner for at least 25 levels, actually), fenced 500G of goods from Whiterun (mostly from said meadery) and recently acquired Arcane Blacksmithing.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> I'm finally getting a gamer base into *solforge*, getting folks that I know to play it is awesome! I've got 3 people now that I know who are at least giving it a try.
> 
> Other then that, I'm back to trying to play *Pokemon Shuffle* and *Pokemon Rumble* both at least once a day.
> I'm pretty far in *Bravely Default *as well, with my characters almost to the 60 mark, which is nice, but I know there's still a way to go



I've been trying to get though Rumble World as well. I finally gave in and bought a buck worth of diamonds and ungraded all the skill trees. It makes the game much easier and less grindy. So the game is a little Pay-to-win IMO. But what freemium came can you permenatly upgrade most of your stats for a mere buck and some cents? It's like this game wants to be a retail game and a freemium game at the same time but has a complex . I have one balloon left to unlock but I'm hoping I can complete the chalenges without having to unlock that final balloon.

Some day I hope to try out Bravely Default. How does it compare to other square-enix games?


----------



## AceAurora (Apr 29, 2015)

Right now, I am playing: *Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number*, *Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy* and *Silent Storm*.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2015)

So my ex-vampire in Skyrim is now a werewolf.  I also decided not to put her clothes back on before we raided Gallows Rock.  Auriel's Bow cleared out most everyone, but I went werewolf to clear out that final room.  Then ate all the bodies in the entire fort (save for Skjor's; I do have my respect).  Later I raided Lost Knife Hideout (it seems to be becoming a favorite dungeon for this) and ate everybody.  Then I raised & stealth-killed everybody (for the Sneak experience), ultimately leaving behind nothing but piles of ash everywhere.  In the process I discovered:  If you raise someone after eating their heart out as a werewolf, the game gives you a second werewolf perk.  I have no idea how that's supposed to work, but it got me to the Savage Feeding perk in record time.

Also figured out the smarter way to experiment with alchemy ingredients.  Yes, we know the game already keeps track of what you've combined with what, but after selecting the first ingredient, instead of going through your raw ingredients list looking for new ingredients to mix it with, look through your ingredients by each effect category -- because any category that shows even one ingredient that failed to yield a potion means you can ignore everything else in that category and flip to the next one.  It's a slower process, but uses fewer ingredients in the long term.



Maugryph said:


> It's like this game wants to be a retail game and a freemium game at the same time but has a complex .



I find it intriguing that the game only allows you to purchase a limited # of diamonds; after all, most F2P games are more than happy to let you keep paying indefinitely....  And it's definitely more generous with its time limits & currency than Shuffle is.

Speaking of which, I finally caught that damned Carvanha in Shuffle's Safari stage.  That's the last of the five Safari Pokemon.



Maugryph said:


> Some day I hope to try out Bravely Default. How does it compare to other square-enix games?


Best old-school Final Fantasy game ever.  You use the Default (defend) command to save up extra turns for later use, and/or the Brave command to use those extra turns.  But the game-changing twist is that you don't have to save up extra turns before being able to spend them -- if you need to 'take an advance' on future turns NOW the game totally lets you do that.  (Be warned, it also lets monsters and bosses do this too.)  Among other things, this means no more having to worry about monsters immediately KO'ing the guy you just revived, just combo your Life spell directly into a Cure spell on the same turn.

You're also allowed to customize a lot of settings that you wouldn't think an RPG would allow you to -- like whether or not you get XP/gold from battles, lowering/disabling your random encounter rate, any time you want.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 30, 2015)

I am getting my ass kicked so hard right now by the British in total war: Rome.
Those fucking chariots are the bane of my existence. Its basically a war for france and we are at a stalemate. Kinda like WW1 basically...only more ancient.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2015)

Bought a Pokebank
have $5 left. 
Purchases Pokemon ORAS Theme
Paid $2.43 for 200 poke diamonds
scrolled up and saw a $1.43 discount for 200 diamonds


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> So my ex-vampire in Skyrim is now a werewolf.  I also decided not to put her clothes back on before we raided Gallows Rock.  Auriel's Bow cleared out most everyone, but I went werewolf to clear out that final room.  Then ate all the bodies in the entire fort (save for Skjor's; I do have my respect).  Later I raided Lost Knife Hideout (it seems to be becoming a favorite dungeon for this) and ate everybody.  Then I raised & stealth-killed everybody (for the Sneak experience), ultimately leaving behind nothing but piles of ash everywhere.  In the process I discovered:  If you raise someone after eating their heart out as a werewolf, the game gives you a second werewolf perk.  I have no idea how that's supposed to work, but it got me to the Savage Feeding perk in record time.
> 
> Also figured out the smarter way to experiment with alchemy ingredients.  Yes, we know the game already keeps track of what you've combined with what, but after selecting the first ingredient, instead of going through your raw ingredients list looking for new ingredients to mix it with, look through your ingredients by each effect category -- because any category that shows even one ingredient that failed to yield a potion means you can ignore everything else in that category and flip to the next one.  It's a slower process, but uses fewer ingredients in the long term.
> 
> ...



It's pretty fairs system. I hope the money limit thing catches on. It shows integrity on Nintendo's part.

Bravely Default sounds awesome. I noticed it now has a demo one the eshop. I'm going to try it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 30, 2015)

I decided to go to Big MT in New Vegas since it's my favorite DLC and I get nice things there. I learned that killing people with a specific technique from the Fist of the North Star mod rewards a fuckton more xp than I think I deserve. I was Lv22 when I entered Big MT, I'm now Lv36.


----------



## Upsilon (Apr 30, 2015)

The waiting game
I've been playing it for a week :3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Bravely Default sounds awesome. I noticed it now has a demo one the eshop. I'm going to try it.


Yeah, do try the demo.  The difficulty curve isn't as smooth as in the game proper (if you're having trouble the first few levels, go set it to Easy for a bit), but you get to see the battle system up close and personal.  It has a total of three (abridged) dungeons and five bosses to take down.  Plus, you get rewards (sets of assorted free items) to transfer from the demo to the full game.

As for the full game, be prepared to do occasional grinding.  If you're playing it on Hard mode, you'll need to be like Lv.90 or more by endgame. (I ended up around Lv.95-ish.)


----------



## Upsilon (Apr 30, 2015)

(Duplicate post, dk how to delete too new to the site)


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2015)

Played Mario Kart 8, so frustrated right now

It's like, you try so hard to avoid other players, but they just move extremely erratically because of the lag
There is no way to predict where people in front of you are going, and there's no way to predict whether the person behind you is actually going faster than you until they just skip ahead and suddenly you're hit with the green shell they're dragging

But oh WAIT, there ARE ways to avoid these things, because EVERYONE manages to place better than me EVERY TIME
I guess I just suck at this game like I do -every- game, I should just stick to what I'm best at, browsing furry porn


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2015)

My secondary Skyrim character absolutely shredded that elder dragon atop Mount Anthor. (On a side note, I keep misspelling that name as mount "anthro".)  She's got a habit of forgetting to put her clothes back on after changing back, though.  On which note, it's at least comforting to know she can take down Ice Wolves wearing nothing but her birthday suit and her claws.

PS: Apparently she can take down Sabrecats with her bare hands too.


----------



## Maugryph (May 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Played Mario Kart 8, so frustrated right now
> 
> It's like, you try so hard to avoid other players, but they just move extremely erratically because of the lag
> There is no way to predict where people in front of you are going, and there's no way to predict whether the person behind you is actually going faster than you until they just skip ahead and suddenly you're hit with the green shell they're dragging
> ...



I hate that blue shell


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 2, 2015)

just finished tomb raider earlier. now im just relaxing and playing theatarythm final fantasy curtain call. man i miss uematsu songs. i love listening to them again. cosmo canyon is still my favorite stage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2015)

Super Robot Wars Alpha 2







Crossbone X2 is neat.


----------



## Punnchy (May 2, 2015)

*Final Fantasy XIII *because I've never beaten it or played past the first disc. I've just now reached the second disk and will try to let this be part of my daily plays.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 2, 2015)

_How to Hate People 3_


----------



## RTDragon (May 2, 2015)

Between Adventure Capatilist and Metal Slug Defense on Steam.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I hate that blue shell


The only time I don't hate the blue shell is when I have the blue shell and I'm not in first


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2015)

The thing with the blue shell is that, hey, you managed to get in first. Even if you got hit you can still say, at one point I was performing better than everyone else


----------



## Stratelier (May 2, 2015)

I'd report more on my latest progress in Skyrim, but ... somehow it just doesn't feel worth sending.  I've typed updates into the reply box only to kill the tab without actually posting, on multiple (at least three) occasions this week.

Any of you guys get times like that?  Kind of like I just need to get it out of my system but nothing more than that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 3, 2015)

Made my way into Sierra Madre. I'll try to keep Dean Domino on my side by the end, which won't be an easy task. If I'm forced to kill him, oh well.


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I'd report more on my latest progress in Skyrim, but ... somehow it just doesn't feel worth sending.  I've typed updates into the reply box only to kill the tab without actually posting, on multiple (at least three) occasions this week.
> 
> Any of you guys get times like that?  Kind of like I just need to get it out of my system but nothing more than that.


I do it all the time, I'm always careful about what I post. When I actually post, you're seeing just my best, top quality stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2015)

A mix of Wargame: Red dragon and Bf4


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Secondary Skyrim character cleared Lost Valley Redoubt without even being detected.  That's the one with 9 Forsworn, two Hagravens, and the diving board at the top (Bard's Leap Summit).


This is currently my favorite recent event not just because it took skill and a lot of patience to do it, but because after clearing out the camp I decided to have her go skinny dipping off Bard's Leap at the top.  After which she was approached by three Hired Thugs (apparently hired by the late Septimus Signus).  She summoned Durnehviir to assist, then fought them off despite being overencumbered and wearing nothing but a Bound Sword.

Her relative lack of modesty I think I started as a joke / self-imposed challenge during the quest "A Night to Remember" (because nothing makes a drunken bender funnier than a Dude Where Are My Clothes), and it's unfortunately become one of her character traits by now -- which has only grown worse with her turn towards werewolfism.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 3, 2015)

Cleared the Sierra Madre with all companions still alive. Despite my 10 strength, perks and 2 max level weight absorber implants making my max encumbrance 455, I was able to leave with 10 gold bars. I also informed Veronica back at the Mojave about the fate of her insane mentor. (I said he's dead, but I actually sealed him in the vault with no hope of escape. I figured it's the same.) I gave her a holotape that I found after I excaped, giving her a perk that improves her unarmed combat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

SSB4- Trying to get more toon link customs moves.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 4, 2015)

Drakengard 1. The combat is slow, simple and repetitive. The music is annoying. The range of vision is really small. I'm putting up with the poor gameplay for the story and characters though, which have caught my interest.


----------



## Amiir (May 4, 2015)

I was playing GTA V Online the other day but got so pissed that I took the disc and destroyed it. Single player didn't have anything else to offer anyway and the online especially is shit. Instead I could have gone to Gamestop to sell this piece of garbage but there's no fucking way that I'm gonna let those cunts give me 50 cents for a game I wasted 70 euros on and have them put it back on the shelf for another 30-40 euros. Really?!? No no no partner, it doesn't work that way. I'm not giving you the satisfaction of fooling me like that. Fuck you Gamestop. But whatever it wasn't about money anyway


Right now I'm playing Far Cry 3. I already tried it some time ago but got bored to death. I picked it up again now and am starting to like it. The story and cutscenes are meh (for now, I'm hoping for a nice twist) but the gameplay is good!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

So the best way to get custom moves is to 
1. go through solo using a character without using any.
2. It matters about the stage (example: Pacman stage will get pacman moves)
3. It has to be at level 6 (or higher) difficulty.


----------



## Stratelier (May 4, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Drakengard 1. The combat is slow, simple and repetitive. The music is annoying. The range of vision is really small. I'm putting up with the poor gameplay for the story and characters though, which have caught my interest.


_What_ music? 

I played through it to see what it was like, and ended up 100%ing it.  Needed a guide to collect some of the harder weapons though.  Story and setting were kinda blah, the sequel (Drakengard 2) is actually a little more positive, and the art style takes a notch up in the color department.


----------



## Gumshoe (May 4, 2015)

I've recently discovered that I can play Battlefront 2 online through third-party software.  It's such a breath of fresh air compared to an entire year of playing on instant action.

I've spent at least 3 hours straight on it.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 4, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 with all DLC. I am so happy I decided to stop putting it off and get it. This is one game where DLC adds a lot of epic substance to the game, but extraneously so (it was not an essential part of the base game, but it in fact is more epic than any DLC I've ever purchased)


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (May 5, 2015)

Civilization  V complete edition, i love 4x games but so far....kinda meh, i knoa the game is great but the major problem I'm facing is the fact that it downloads from steam and my internet connection has really slowed down to about 102kb/s so it took hours just to download vanilla civ 5 so i have yet to play the DLCs yet.

So vanilla civ 5 is ok but so far I'm not enjoying it knowing i have a lot of better stuff to work with.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2015)

I'll admit, Advance Wars is growing on me as I'm working on a second playthrough of the campaign. The second Sturm mission was very fun at the end of the first run through the campaign, and now I'm trying to unlock characters as well as S-Ranking missions.


----------



## belmonkey (May 6, 2015)

Counter Strike Global Offensive. Gotta AWP everything that ever existed.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 6, 2015)

Dark souls 2 Scholar of the first sin, the enemy placements and stuff really make it feel different and refreshing. Also the Pursuer really lives up to his god damn name now.


----------



## Marktk (May 6, 2015)

Don't starve together, though wishing there was a crux character to play as on it


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 6, 2015)

Now playing the PS4 version of Mortal Kombat X, that my brother randomly got me as a gift. Time to get back into the swing of things, I've missed playing as Reptile. <3


----------



## BubbleJuiceBox (May 6, 2015)

Right now I'm playing on Resident Evil (REmake/REmastered) on the 360. 
Chris' story


----------



## BubbleJuiceBox (May 6, 2015)

What's the new MK like? I was thinking of getting for myself when it comes out on 360


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 6, 2015)

I've recently been playing Dead or Alive 5: Last Round on PS4. I love fighting games, but I'd probably love them more if I was actually good at them.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 6, 2015)

Currently soft resetting pokemon omega ruby for a good natured shiny rayquaza I received thru code.


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2015)

Short Skyrim update, secondary character finally visited Falkreath.  Shima now has both rings of Hircine (the cursed and uncursed versions), though the former did kick in at about 2 AM (fortunately happening in the wild, with the only witnesses being a travelling party of Thalmor, a.k.a. wolf chow).  I had to subsequently hunt down the white stag on all fours -- chased that thing halfway up the mountain to Angi's Camp.  Of course then I had to wait to change back so I could talk to Hircine.  Turns out the cursed ring doesn't count as a use of Beast Form, so as for Bloated Man's Grotto ... well, nobody told the pack of hunters they'd be going up against TWO werewolves....

But quest related stuff is kinda dull compared to the more improvised moments.  Like that random Nord at the Falkreath inn who insulted me, calling me a "milk drinker".  I stood up to him and he started a fight; his sword vs. my bow.  I basically kept bashing his attacks off until we could take it outside for some proper fighting.  All the town's guards just stood back and watched while I unloaded arrows, lightning bolts, and some Bound Sword strikes into him.  Left him on the floor at critical HP (didn't kill him), then walked off.  When he got up, he went back into the inn as if nothing happened, but he wasn't there when I walked back in.

Not ten minutes later, I find a wandering Redguard outside of town doing the exact same thing.  I don't pick a fight with him, but I do walk off, load my bow with some paralysis poison and snipe him from a distance. *clunk*  He failed to locate his assailant, then I failed to locate him afterwards.  Where do they all disappear to?


----------



## Amiir (May 8, 2015)

Dah, I'm playing Skyrim too, with mods. It gave a bit of fresh air to a game I already played for hours on console. Great game, fun mods but I think I finally completely squeezed out all the fun I could get outta Skyrim


Up to a few days ago I was going about with my nord-tank, Albus, eviscerating bad guys and nasty creatures with his trusty ebony gear and great beard of manliness

Here's his badass mug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Featuring argonian derp face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I went to the marketplace. I fucked around with the console commands and spawned like 12 forsworn ravagers. All hell broke loose and in the throng and I _kinda _accidentally chopped Grelka's head off. The Riften city guard was not very happy with it, they kinda wanted to gut me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily though they were reasonable enough to settle this little incident down with some good ol' dancin'. The end!





 (No lolligaggin')


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 8, 2015)

I'm currently playing *DmC: Devil May Cry (PS3)* , I just finished *Mission 03: Bloodline* .


----------



## Victor-933 (May 9, 2015)

I've been playing Chris Sawyer's Locomotion a lot lately. It's basically if someone tried to make Transport Tycoon on the Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 engine and did a half-assed job of it, but it has its own charm.


Also been playing Quake with the Wyrm mod lately. Wyrm is just.. Wyrm. It's a compilation of a couple dozen different mods and pieces of mods. The end result is something absolutely absurd and hilarious and I love it.
Don't want to screw with the lightning pylons in E1M7 "The House of Chthon"? Just fucking throw a miniature black hole in the pit with him, and watch the fun from a safe distance. Room full of assholes? Positron Beam will fix that. Hate jumping puzzles? Grappling Harpoon's got you covered, and it can reel in stuff from across the room -- useful for dragging enemies into traps for even more hilarity.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2015)

BubbleJuiceBox said:


> What's the new MK like? I was thinking of getting for myself when it comes out on 360


A lot like the last one, except now it has variations for every character, meaning you can choose a variation that gives a character a set of specific abilities or kombos that no other variation will.

I'm not a big fan of variations but they're not all bad, and thankfully Mortal Kombat X solved the problem that the last one had where half of the fucking roster had cheap teleport attacks that people could spam at will.

Mortal Kombat X has a lot of micro transactions, though... typical, despicable, but despite that the game's almost as good as the last one, and that's good enough for me. I highly recommend it. <3


----------



## Reusky (May 9, 2015)

About to settle in with a bit of Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, bring on the Monado's power!


----------



## Stratelier (May 9, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Then I went to the marketplace. I fucked around with the console commands and spawned like 12 forsworn ravagers. All hell broke loose and in the throng and I _kinda _accidentally chopped Grelka's head off.


Reminds me of the time I botched the hit on Ennodius Papius the ex-miller.  Okay, so I sort of cast a Frenzy spell on him, but Alduin had just freshly resurrected a frost dragon nearby and I was curious to see if the dragon could do my job for me, like how Beitild died from a random dragon attack.  (Turns out it could only knock him down at critical HP, not finish him off.)  I just _might_ have whacked him with my sword while going toe to toe to finish off the dragon, but there weren't any witnesses around, so Dawnstar's guards only fined me 40G for assault.

On a similar note, Narfi was too smart to hang around when I lured two Cave Bears and one Frost Troll off the mountain into his house.

ANYWAY, switching back to my main, he finished the College of Winterhold questline.  Isn't it nice how they declare you arch-mage when my character's magical talents are basically limited to a spellsword role?  Either way, my favorite sword cut through Ancano's robes like butter once I could close the distance.


----------



## Punnchy (May 14, 2015)

*Final Fantasy XIII - 360 - *I've been slowly trowing through the main storyline and grinding a bit to get some of my character's weapons upgraded so that battles will go a lot quicker, which in turn gives me a better chance at better loot.

*Borderlans 2 - 360 -* Almost done with the main story line, can't wait to finish it.

*Rune Factory 2* *- NDS -* I'm not sure why I like this game so much, but each time I've played it I've managed to sink probably 4 hours into it before changing games, and it's not like there's a whole whole lot of variety to do either.

*Solforge **- PC -* Starting to get better at drafting, I've been going 2:2 more consistently, but I feel that a few of the decks I'm making are too spread out on their focus.


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2015)

I had a weird dream last night that I had a third Skyrim character, except that it was a Lucario.  Weird, right?

Secondary character making progress on the Dark Brotherhood questline as she generally makes her way to Markarth for the next objective in the Thieves Guild questline.


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2015)

Ruethel said:


> Also, I recently got a 4,000 pixel per inch TV...


We're talking square inches, right?


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2015)

I recently renewed my WoW subscription so I'm making up for lost time


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2015)

Willow said:


> I recently renewed my WoW subscription so I'm making up for lost time



What server are you playing on?


----------



## ZyyreWolf (May 18, 2015)

Meh, Grand Theft Auto 5 and Borderlands 2... again.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 18, 2015)

Fallout: New Vegas Modded (PC) with a Tale of Two Wastelands.


----------



## jffry890 (May 18, 2015)

Currently wrecking mother fuckers in Dark Souls 2 on Xbox.  Sitting in Doors of Pharos in the Rat King's domain and absolutely destroying everyone that comes in with the help of my monster friends.  Twenty-three straight kills as I type this.


----------



## Stratelier (May 18, 2015)

Shima got herself some Nightingale armor in Skyrim.  Totally face concealing, unlike the Dark Brotherhood cowl....

Her most entertaining recent escapade was taking down two frost-breathing dragons in The Reach with nothing but a Bound Bow and naked except for a necklace of 70% frost resistance.  Yeah, it is kind of my fault having my secondary character go around slaying things in the buff (Sabre Cat? equal footing.  Frostbite Spider?  mincemeat), but it did start as early as Bleak Falls Barrow.  And threatening to rug her means she WILL decide to kill you.

Shima also got Peryite's shield, but she's not the shield type.  Best moment in that quest was that circle of three Afflicted mages around a firepit; Shima shot an arrow to divert their attention one way while she snuck around the other.


----------



## Victor-933 (May 18, 2015)

I got sucked back into STALKER Call of Pripyat lately. Turns out my computer actually _can_ run the game on max settings, just not when Atmosfear is installed. I'm gonna fucking miss those blowouts though.

I still remember the first time a blowout hit after I installed Atmosfear. I was hunting artifacts near Burnt Farmstead in Zaton and I started hearing a low rumbling. "Hmm. Must be hearing one of the gravity anomalies under me... ...man, it sure got dark all of a sudden..." ...and then I look up and there's this enormous, evil-looking pall looming over me from the north. A peal of thunder, a blinding flash, and then the sirens at Skadovsk start wailing and suddenly I'm the new owner of a unique brown-streaked Sunrise suit.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

I recently revisited my ACNL village, which I have not touched for about 8 months. Other than the weeds, nothing much has changed since I last left it. I also changed my Minecraft account name to Silas_McSlayer. I love the Survival Games and Castle Siege game modes on the Mineplex server. If only I didn't keep getting banned from building servers for stupid shit.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 19, 2015)

Victor-933 said:


> I got sucked back into STALKER Call of Pripyat lately. Turns out my computer actually _can_ run the game on max settings, just not when Atmosfear is installed. I'm gonna fucking miss those blowouts though.
> 
> I still remember the first time a blowout hit after I installed Atmosfear. I was hunting artifacts near Burnt Farmstead in Zaton and I started hearing a low rumbling. "Hmm. Must be hearing one of the gravity anomalies under me... ...man, it sure got dark all of a sudden..." ...and then I look up and there's this enormous, evil-looking pall looming over me from the north. A peal of thunder, a blinding flash, and then the sirens at Skadovsk start wailing and suddenly I'm the new owner of a unique brown-streaked Sunrise suit.



Great, great game. And the Atmosfear mod is a must for me.


----------



## Victor-933 (May 19, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> Great, great game. And the Atmosfear mod is a must for me.



I know, it was amazing, but my game stutters and lags on bare minimum settings with Atmosfear installed, yet on Vanilla I can run it on max. It gets a _little_ sluggish near Skadovsk because there's apparently no occlusion culling, so those 30-something Stalkers drag things down, but that's it.

Something I love to do is "Realism Mode" -- disable the interface and crosshair. Makes you play much more cautiously and stay more aware of your surroundings. The lack of an anomaly warning/geiger counter is a bit of a problem, but you can still check your health in the inventory (I set it on Master so that health doesn't matter anyway)


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 19, 2015)

Victor-933 said:


> I know, it was amazing, but my game stutters and lags on bare minimum settings with Atmosfear installed, yet on Vanilla I can run it on max. It gets a _little_ sluggish near Skadovsk because there's apparently no occlusion culling, so those 30-something Stalkers drag things down, but that's it.
> 
> Something I love to do is "Realism Mode" -- disable the interface and crosshair. Makes you play much more cautiously and stay more aware of your surroundings. The lack of an anomaly warning/geiger counter is a bit of a problem, but you can still check your health in the inventory (I set it on Master so that health doesn't matter anyway)



What are your PC specs?


----------



## Victor-933 (May 19, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> What are your PC specs?



Pentium D 3GHz dual-core
2GB physical RAM
Nvidia GeForce 7950GT 512MB VRAM
250GB HDD with SATA II drive cables

The thing was bleeding-edge top of the line when it was built sometime in 2007 :V

I can run CoP quite well on about 98% max settings (although I also don't exactly have high standards either). The only thing I have turned off is SSAO.


----------



## Hewge (May 20, 2015)

Witcher 3, and WoW.


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 20, 2015)

Since the news of Yooka-Laylee, I started playing the Banjo-Kazooie games yet again. I'm just finishing up the first one, but I remember the second was a lot harder.


----------



## Punnchy (May 20, 2015)

*Solforge *I multiforged today, and was surprised that I had two heroic rare duplicates go out, which was almost 2 packs on its own in silver transmuted.
*Borderlands 2 *Almost done, hopefully someday soon.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (May 20, 2015)

I was playing FFX  on my PS2 but, the CD is very old and scratched so cinematics were out of the equation and so are the encounters.
It takes 5 minutes for 1 battle to fully load and if your in an area where monsters spawn, your screwed. I luckily was about to start the battle against the chocobo eater and like many others, i got pushed off the cliff. (why is that anyway? Is there a way to get around that or does it have to happen?). 

So yeah, got stuck loading for ages for a battle to never be fought....ugh, i hate old things breaking.


----------



## Stratelier (May 21, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I luckily was about to start the battle against the chocobo eater and like many others, i got pushed off the cliff. (why is that anyway? Is there a way to get around that or does it have to happen?).


The problem is the boss does that attack more or less randomly.  If you can do enough damage fast enough you can knock it back (and even off the opposite edge -- I succeeded at that once) but it's hard.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (May 21, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> The problem is the boss does that attack more or less randomly.  If you can do enough damage fast enough you can knock it back (and even off the opposite edge -- I succeeded at that once) but it's hard.



The HD version just came today from Amazon (PS vita port), I'm in love with the music remixes and tidus looks more like a 90s boy band singer than when he looked like a duck with his funny lips in the original. I'm just about to finish the kilika temple so.. i should be able to fight the chocobo eater properly now.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (May 22, 2015)

Currently working my way through the side quests in Borderlands: GOTY (finished the main storyline a couple of weeks ago), and looking forward to starting to play through Borderlands 2: GOTY and Skyrim. (I keep booting up Steam with updates and all, but I still haven't set aside two-thirds of a day to dip into one or the other.) 

Rage is in the pipeline for 'to be played', as is Brink. I have multiple copies of Rift and Rift: Storm Legion, and eventually am going to install it and give it a whirl, now that I've got a decent enough rig to run it well.


----------



## Stratelier (May 23, 2015)

Celebrity marriages never last ... a certain Vittoria Vici in Skyrim got sniped mid-sentence and nobody could pin a bounty on the assassin.  It's like the the killer was able to render herself muffled and invisible and calmly sneak away from all the chaos ... which actually wasn't all that much.  A few lines from the crowd, standard fare of guards turning hostile and investigating the scene.  Oh, and thanks for the offer to help, Veezara, but it looks like Shima gets to walk out of town a free cat.

Setting up the shot was really tense, but walking away from it with no bounty ended up feeling almost too easy.  Maybe I should experiment with some alternate means of eliminating the target, because a mad dash out of Solitude with a 1000G bounty on your tail actually sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 23, 2015)

dark souls 2 SoFTS, making a new dex primary build and at the point where bellbro pvp is hot so doing lots of that for the mats, already have one weapon fully maxed out an another at +7.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 23, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Celebrity marriages never last ... a certain Vittoria Vici in Skyrim got sniped mid-sentence and nobody could pin a bounty on the assassin.  It's like the the killer was able to render herself muffled and invisible and calmly sneak away from all the chaos ... which actually wasn't all that much.  A few lines from the crowd, standard fare of guards turning hostile and investigating the scene.  Oh, and thanks for the offer to help, Veezara, but it looks like Shima gets to walk out of town a free cat.
> 
> Setting up the shot was really tense, but walking away from it with no bounty ended up feeling almost too easy.  Maybe I should experiment with some alternate means of eliminating the target, because a mad dash out of Solitude with a 1000G bounty on your tail actually sounds like a lot of fun.



You didn't go for with theatrical kill using the statue? It's neat doing that while remaining undetected the whole time. Makes it look like an accident.


----------



## Stratelier (May 23, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> You didn't go for with theatrical kill using the statue? It's neat doing that while remaining undetected the whole time. Makes it look like an accident.


Nope, I didn't consult anyone for tips before setting out on (insert ten sidequests here) and Solitude.

Anyway, I reloaded a previous save and tried alternate methods though (stealth killed the bride and groom with a dagger, dropped the statue on her, went werewolf and ate nearly everybody).  I discovered a few things in the process:
- You know the 1000G bouny if you're seen changing into a werewolf?  There's another 1000G bounty if you're seen changing back.
- When Veezara shows up to help, apparently the game erases any Haafingar bounty you may have warranted, so you can get out of town freely.

The first point is kind of obvious (but useful to know anyway), and the second one is kind of a wait WHAT?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 24, 2015)

The other day, I found a PC copy of Shadow Warrior at Half Price Books for $6. It installed through Steam, and it is really well optimized for PC. You are a modern day shogun hired to track down and retrieve a powerful sword when things go horribly wrong. Demons are involved. I haven't gotten much of a chance to play it yet, but from what I have played, it has very satisfying sword and SMG mechanics. Did I mention you have guns as well as a samurai sword?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (May 24, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The other day, I found a PC copy of Shadow Warrior at Half Price Books for $6. It installed through Steam, and it is really well optimized for PC. You are a modern day shogun hired to track down and retrieve a powerful sword when things go horribly wrong. Demons are involved. I haven't gotten much of a chance to play it yet, but from what I have played, it has very satisfying sword and SMG mechanics. Did I mention you have guns as well as a samurai sword?



Sounds like devil may cry


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

skyrim lol haven't stopped playing since release


----------



## Punnchy (May 24, 2015)

Victory Command - Neat little free to play game that's a unit based moba? Yeah, I was just as confused as you are, check it out on steam for more details

Solforge - Got my first ever 3-1 draft, and then got creamed the first game of the new draft.

Chain Chronicles - I'm glad there's actually a story and not just grinding on this android based game.


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2015)

Booted up Zeliard in Dosbox today.  An excellent little sidescrolling action game, good memories there.  Look it up.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 25, 2015)

Wolfenstein... the bland 2009 one that my brother got me as an odd gift. But I'm also playing The Old Blood and will probably replay The New Order after that.

Also, still playing Quake live every now and then. And an early access game called Reflex.

Trying to play Rise of the Triad but it keeps crashing...

I barely have enough time left to play Mortal Kombat X, but I'll totally buy the Predator and Tremor when they've been released.


----------



## Punnchy (May 25, 2015)

*Borderlands 2*: Nuucat and I just beat the final boss, neither of  us died till after, when I fell off the map. lol. Bring more space next  time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 25, 2015)

Destiny still. Got two exotics from Prison of Elders normal lvl 28. Isn't that reason enough?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2015)

Myself


----------



## ShioBear (May 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Myself



shit you "beat" me to it


----------



## GamingGal (May 25, 2015)

Roommate wants me to start Diablo 3 with her, but I dunno. I tend to not stray from what I know, which is Borderlands xD


----------



## FeralArrow (May 25, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> Roommate wants me to start Diablo 3 with her, but I dunno. I tend to not stray from what I know, which is Borderlands xD



Omg, one of my first friends in the furry fandom, who I haven't talked to for like three months, messaged me ordering me to buy D3 to play with him just the other day, haha (I didn't. If I wanted to play one of those game I would play Path of Exile again). 


As for me, I just FINALLY finished Farcry 4. I played that game for 25 hours the week after it came out, and for some reason didn't finish it. I picked it back up again this week and beat the game, as well as found every collectible (except for two lost letters that I still have no idea where they might be). I've also picked up Shadowrun Returns again, and I played through Transistor a few days ago. Been pretty productive game-wise so far on my break, heh.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2015)

So the quest "Breaching Security" where you're supposed to kill this Gaius Maro and plant an Incriminating Letter on him ... apparently you don't have to do it in that order.  I planted the letter on him right as he was leaving Dragon Bridge, then (not-so-coincidentally) a werewolf was sighted attacking guards (Maro included) at Dragonsreach in Whiterun.

Total lifetime bounty for Shima: still zero.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 29, 2015)

Civ 5 going to start a single player game for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2015)

New hobby in Skyrim:  Reverse pickpocketing bandits.  I must've stuffed like 20 pounds of smithing materials onto this one guy before he even noticed I was behind him.

Also kicked the sellswords out of Karthwasten.  Give him one good reason not to plunge a dagger through Shima's chest? (Persuade/Bribe/Intimidate) I chose option #4 - went werewolf in front of the guy and _ate his face_.  All four mercs died via cutscene of wereShima clamping her fangs down around their necks.  Graphic, yes, but oddly satisfying.

Oh, and apparently horses are never over-encumbered either.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 31, 2015)

I _was_ going to play F1 2012 (They didn't have '14 or '15 in the store, m'kay?). But now I'm gonna_ play _some Youtube videos


----------



## GaikotsuAkunin (Jun 1, 2015)

Hatred came out today! Made a video

[video]https://youtu.be/UaxLCdpZg6c[/video]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 2, 2015)

GaikotsuAkunin said:


> Hatred came out today! Made a video
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/UaxLCdpZg6c[/video]


That game doesn't look as bad as the press makes it out to be. I would say it deserves the M rating, not the AO rating. 
I am still an avid SSB4 3DS gamer. Smash Run is so much fun.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 2, 2015)

World of Tanks


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 3, 2015)

Codename: S.T.E.A.M. is a future cult classic. It is a lot of fun to strategize your next moves, flanking enemies and taking them out. The game is rock solid, with its biggest shortcoming being fixed with a patch a couple weeks after launch. Too bad it sold poorly. So much for a fresh new IP.
Oh,and you should buy it. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## Arcana (Jun 4, 2015)

I just got real plat god on the Binding of Isaac: Rebirth.

It's also the only game I reinstalled on my laptop before leaving on vacation, soooo I am still playing it.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Solforge *- Been working on getting more and more packs, opened 13 packs today, pulling 16 normal rares, 2 heroic, 2 legendary.
*Dominion* (at playdominion.com) - I have a bunch of the sets.
*Chain chronicle* - It's a fun game for the android, having the realization dudes cost lots to upgrade is scary though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 4, 2015)

Shima did not allow herself to get arrested at the end of the Forsworn Conspiracy:  she went werewolf and ate basically every guard in Markarth.  She was last seen about halfway to Winterhold, and then the game froze up on me.  Grr.

Is it just me or does Skyrim seem to get more unstable the longer you play it?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 4, 2015)

the legend of zelda Link between worlds


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 5, 2015)

*Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War* - I have the second game now, so I  might as well finish the first. It's really challenging to me to make  myself beat a game. The last game I beat was borderlands 2, and I do  believe it's only the second game I've beaten in recent memory.

*Chain Chronicles - Android - *If you think you have enough gold  you are wrong. When the weekend comes don't give a ruttabutt about doing  anything besides the gold harvesting daily quests, because you will  need that gold in spades the rest of the week. As you level your heroes  and you enhance them, the enhancement cost is based on the level, and  normal quests give you less then 1 enhancment but possibly 2-3 enhancing  cards... See the issue?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 5, 2015)

Dark souls 2 SoFTS sunbroing at vesdalt. fun fact, you can parry him.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 5, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Shima did not allow herself to get arrested at the end of the Forsworn Conspiracy:  she went werewolf and ate basically every guard in Markarth.  She was last seen about halfway to Winterhold, and then the game froze up on me.  Grr.
> 
> Is it just me or does Skyrim seem to get more unstable the longer you play it?



I remember hearing that in Oblivion, when you play for over 210 or so hours. It's prone to either frequent crashes or save corruption.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> I remember hearing that in Oblivion, when you play for over 210 or so hours. It's prone to either frequent crashes or save corruption.


Reminds me of a time where my main character's save file wouldn't load.  Like the game was freezing when trying to load the Skyrim outdoors or something, because I was able to load my secondary character's save file (also saved in an outdoor region) and THEN load the primary character's save file just fine.

On a sidenote, Shima set a new personal record for consecutive time spent in werewolf form: _one whole week_.  That's two laps around the entire region of Skyrim and countless animals/bandits/Forsworn eaten along the way.  (I actually got bored around the five day mark, so after clearing out a hagraven's nest near Rangvald I just camped out there and waited in one-hour intervals.  48 hours later she's still a wolf and I'm bored of THAT, so I started heading out again.)  She finally gave herself up when what was probably the last surviving guardsman in the city of Markarth spotted her in the plaza.  (Total lifetime bounty 6000G.)  Now maybe if she didn't resist arrest, she wouldn't have been thrown into the mine naked....

PS: Shima also has the honor of _shredding a Revered Dragon while in werewolf form_.  When one landed right outside Markarth city gates Shima just went to town on it.  It didn't even get one blast of firebreath off because she kept flinching it with her power attacks.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 8, 2015)

So today I got a Nintendo eShop card and bought AVGN Adventures and Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies for my 3DS XL.


----------



## Elunoir (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh I'm playing a lot but these are my main priority games right now...: Dota 2, Guild Wars 2, The Elder Scrolls:Skyrim, Pokemon Alpha sapphire.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to Mass Effect. Keep dying because of no health regeneration.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 11, 2015)

*Dragon Age: Origins* I apparently lost my original save file or something, and have created a human mage, working my way to where I was in the previous attempt to play.

*Chain Chronicle: *I've got two super powerfuls :3

*Solforge: *Every fucking deck in draft plays at least 1 graveborn glutton, you wanna go 0-4, play something without the nekkrim faction in it.

*Pokemon Shuffle: *I'm so out of practice.

*Pokemon Rumble: *Leveled up 1.5 times today due to a area I'd never been.


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 12, 2015)

I just went back and finished the Bioshock:Infinite Burial at Sea Pt. 2. Made me appreciate the main game much more. 

I also played through a campaign of Massive Chalice. For a free game, I really enjoyed it more than I thought! It has a lot of what I like. 

Now, I'm playing Deadly Premonition. >:3


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 12, 2015)

Bit of Gta 5 here and there mainly destiny and forza horizon 2 and when I'm in the mood to rage battlefield hardline


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks to the Steam summer sale i've been playing through Half Life and Sid Meier's Pirates. I've played Half Life 2 on and off over the years but never really got into it, Ravenholm being the one part of the game i don't find tedious, but the original is so much better. Black Mesa is really fun to explore and it's got genuinely tense and exciting moments that i actually want to replay, something i've found sorely lacking in the sequel but i may have to revisit it once i complete the game. I picked up Pirates because of Sips' playthrough and it's just stupidly relaxing fun roaming the high seas robbing Spain and England. It knows it's a game and it doesn't take itself seriously, a refreshing change from the majority of AAA shit that made me give up playing games for a few years.


Stratadrake said:


> Is it just me or does Skyrim seem to get more unstable the longer you play it?


Yep. In my experience once a save file gets to about 10GB the game starts to get unplayable, at least on ps3.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 13, 2015)

The original Splinter Cell on Gamecube


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 14, 2015)

I recently completed *Remember Me (PS3)*, still hoping for a sequel.

Anyway, I've been currently playing *Dante's Inferno: Divine Edition (PS3)*, just finished *Chapter 08: Descent into Heresy*.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Yep. In my experience once a save file gets to about 10GB the game starts to get unplayable, at least on ps3.


Did you say _giga_bytes?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 14, 2015)

I got a cartridge copy of shining force for my birthday 3 days ago, so just that for the past 3 days. I love the hell out of it and am happy to be able to play it again.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 14, 2015)

Big Pharma, it's a very well refined game even in its current beta stage (not a thrown out sub-alpha with shiny wrapping).  Definitely recommend it to people who like business tycoon-esque games or puzzles


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2015)

Been playing a bit of Zeliard in Dosbox for awhile.  I'm currently stuck at the toughest boss in the game (Dragon).  Not to mention that getting there requires navigating the seriously perilous maze that is the flaming Caverns of Caliente/Reaccion/Correr.  It took me like eight tries to navigate through Correr to reach the path to the boss room -- and for a game that doesn't feature save points in the middle of dungeons, you KNOW you're in for trouble when there's a full healing item placed RIGHT outside the door to the boss room.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 15, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Did you say _giga_bytes?


I did, and i was wrong to say that. I meant megabytes >< Also a quick Google search has told me that it's usually in the 15-20MB range where the game starts killing itself so i guess i just got unlucky.


----------



## Naesaki (Jun 15, 2015)

Replaying Fallout games because Fallout 4 hype!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2015)

KyryK said:


> I did, and i was wrong to say that. I meant megabytes >< Also a quick Google search has told me that it's usually in the 15-20MB range where the game starts killing itself so i guess i just got unlucky.



My save files are around the 12-16MB range, but in general I haven't had much trouble.  A few spots here and there where the Skyrim outdoors can't seem to manage even 3fps, some random freezes, but all one-time incidents that go away after reloading the save file.

Anyway, beat Costume Quest a second time (playing as the sister) and then dove into the expansion "Grubbins on Ice".  That first monster battle, I don't think you were intended to win it ... but I managed to do just that somehow.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 15, 2015)

I need to play more Fallout: New Vegas. I got it on a Steam sale long ago but hardly touched it.


----------



## Daerah (Jun 15, 2015)

*GtaV* still playing through multiplayer heists. Loads of fun! [even tho there's tons of cheaters]
*Half-Life 2*after years of procrastinating about it i'm finally playing it. enjoying myself so far*.
Skyrim *Just recently built a gaming rig so i'm running it super moded, high textures and all that jazz.
                    With Perkus Maximus it's tons of fun to be a mage, for once, great rebalance/rework of the game.*
Lichdom Battlemage* it's a ton of very simple, spell slinging, easy fun so far(tho i heard it becomes repetitive as hell and boring along the way)


i always go back to Leagues of Legends tho, as an in-between other games


Will start In Verbis Virtus once i'm done with the above list [yay yell weird spells into the mic to cast them] should be entertaining.
Eagerly waiting on starbounds big update, unturneds big update and grimdawns big update, lots of multiplayer fun in the next few months!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 16, 2015)

dark souls 2 SoFTs, making a Chimera Ant build (watch Hunter x Hunter to know what a Chimera Ant is) . Which is just a 40/40 str/dex build but with fashion to make it look like an animal.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jun 18, 2015)

Smite's a favorite game of mine, and I play it everyday. 

Can't wait for Dancing All Night tho


----------



## Lucario1171 (Jun 18, 2015)

Played fallout a while ago... I swear, mothership zeda is going to drive me insane...


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm playing through Resident Evil 4 for probably the 63rd time. Recording a playthrough of it this time, because why not  I freaking love it - it's definitely one of my favorite video games of all time.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2015)

Morvunskr is a fun dungeon.  After the Night to Remember, Sanguine hangs around the place, and the wizards don't seem to realize he's an invincible Daedric lord (a.k.a. Sanguine will clear half the dungeon for you each time it resets).  My last raid, an Arch Cryomancer was so busy trying to keep distance between him and Sanguine he backed up right into my character's sneak attack (and getting slashed across the neck by a _dragonbone sword_ isn't exactly something you walk away from).


----------



## Logan Who (Jun 18, 2015)

just recently won (meaning, merely survived) a full game of *This War Of Mine*, and getting sad/depressed about the fact that exactly what happened in the game might be happening right now, in some eastern Ukrainian city.

which is probably the point of the game, it being in some eastern european city called Pogoren, and the radio blaring in a slavic language and such.....


deep stuff. great game, great concept, but damn. 
i'll need to go out and punch some rainbow unicorns now to lighten up after that.


----------



## tomato (Jun 18, 2015)

CS:GO, GTA V and some other games. Would love to play games with anyone so PM me for my Steam!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 19, 2015)

Splatoon. I am thoroughly enjoying this


----------



## Amiir (Jun 19, 2015)

Dead Space 2. I fucking love this game, I can't decide which I love more, this or the first. Ah fuck it, I love 'em both


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Dead Space 2. I fucking love this game, I can't decide which I love more, this or the first. Ah fuck it, I love 'em both



Hmm, I'm a little new to gaming in a overall sense so I'll have to look into that one.


At the moment I really like TitanFall and Crysis 3 the latter being easily the most beautiful game I've played. Also Need for Speed Most Wanted
2012 is loads of fun 

P.S all of this I play on my gaming PC


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 19, 2015)

Wasteland 2


Yep, there goes all my time


----------



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm currently playing on a PC minecraft server that has a similar theme and roleplaying thing as the Mianite series


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 20, 2015)

Elder scrolls online and hearthstone , tavern brawls are great and ESO's fun when I've got friends to lord over in my guild


----------



## Spazzlez (Jun 21, 2015)

GTA5, Pokemon Omega Ruby


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 21, 2015)

Sploosh and CSGO. It's a good thing they decided not to give voice chat to us, the 12yo I see on cs would've twice as annoying on splatoon


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 21, 2015)

*Clicker Heroes *- free on steam- It's like cookie clicker but with monsters. I've already accidentally left it running once lol.

*Hero Generations *- I'm not sure it's worth the $15 I paid for it, but it's not a bad game.

*
Solforge -* Been invited to the offical group chat now lol*.
*


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 21, 2015)

Playing so much Bloodborne and i fucking love it, currently trying to beat Gerhman on NG+. Ate ALL THE UMBILICAL CORDS so have the moon presence to look forward to. And i've also been a dumb ass and used my blood rock on my ludwigs blade instead of holding onto it for the scythe.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2015)

I finally got Civ V to run on my computer and wound up playing it for almost three hours. It's more fun than I expected it to be and kind of reminds me of Age of Mythology in a way. 
I started with Denmark


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 23, 2015)

monster hunter freedom unite, just tiding my time before i get my new 3ds XL (new model) with monster hunter 4U 
Also harvest moon hero of leaf valley......yeah i like those games...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2015)

Lego Jurassic World.

I knew I shouldn't have bought a collectathon game. Now I need to finish it 100% before I can sleep at night.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 23, 2015)

FFXIV: Heavensward


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks to Steam summer sale... Wolfenstein 3D and Shadow Warrior Classic Redux (man, I love me some Wang <3).

Also playing the Plutonia WAD from Final Doom.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 23, 2015)

H1Z1....Mass Effect 2,3...Fallout NV....Life is Feudal....Im waiting on Fallout 4 in Nov. aww yeah


----------



## DarkJoewolf (Jun 23, 2015)

Borderlands: The handsome collection. Both borderlands 2 and TPS


----------



## Naesaki (Jun 23, 2015)

playing fallout new vegas


----------



## Tuddlefingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Witcher 3


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 23, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. It's way too addicting. -w-'


----------



## Silver64 (Jun 24, 2015)

TERA. Been having a lot of fun since I got my Reaper unlocked.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2015)

Made some attempts at Dangerous Dave.  Y'know, a ten-level 2D platformer coded in 1990 by John Romero (yes, _that_ John Romero.  Look it up).  It looks deceptively easy, but once you hit level 3 things get tricky, and it gets genuinely difficult after that (currently I've made it to Level 5).  I can remember beating all 10 levels from back in the day, but that was years ago.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 24, 2015)

Urban Rivals. I've been playing that game for 4 or 5 years by now.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 26, 2015)

I got extremely bored so I installed that porn mod for Skyrim. Turns out Werewolves get +2 feed points when they rape someone.


----------



## Rego_Omina (Jun 26, 2015)

Witcher 3 and Skyrim, at the same time.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 27, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> I got extremely bored so *I installed that porn mod for Skyrim*. Turns out Werewolves get +2 feed points when they rape someone.



You must be talking about Sexlab


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 28, 2015)

Just reached the plot twist in the Dark Brotherhood questline in Skyrim.  How did I not see this coming when basically every other questline has a major twist near the end of it....

Anyway, the emperor's dead now.  Plus I left a Nightshade flower on him just for fun before leaving.  Now what to do about that 1500 Solitude bounty?  Oh, I know -- let's join the Stormcloaks!


----------



## Kit411230 (Jun 30, 2015)

Since I fixed my wireless connection (because Virgin media 'support' is useless) I've been playing elder scrolls online, gta5 and Tera ^_^


----------



## Ieono (Jul 4, 2015)

Dark Souls 2, and soon to be playing Bloodborne.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2015)

Random guard comment in Skyrim:

"So you're like me -- don't fancy those clunky two-handed weapons."

From a guard who was lugging around a _warhammer_.


----------



## Vitaly (Jul 5, 2015)

Witcher 3, which is OMG, GOTY, 10 Yennefer's unicorns/10


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 5, 2015)

So with Shima joining the Stormcloaks (storming Whiterun was a blast, btw), I'm going to need a character to join the Imperial Legion in Skyrim....  So this time it's an Argonian I named Talaszari.  But given I'd like him to go more mage than warrior, maybe I should have called him Burns-It-All.  Anyway, after picking up a bounty letter in Riverwood that just happened to single out Halted Stream Camp, I beelined over there for its Transmute spell tome (he's been mining iron ore like crazy in preparation for exactly that).

After playing two Khajiits, it actually feels odd to _not_ have access to night vision for once.  Y'know?

Now considering I've already been through like 80% of game's quests with my two cats, this guy won't be warranting much in updates.  He's basically just a counter for Shima so I can do both sides of the Civil War questline before going back to finish the main quest with my main.

Like, for example, when that first dragon attacked the Western Watchtower in Whiterun; while the guards did most of the damage, it was my guy who landed the finishing blow (cinematic cutscene and all) to kill it off.  WITH A DAGGER.


----------



## Gigglebot (Jul 7, 2015)

Diablo


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 7, 2015)

Replaying super meat boy. Still can't beat hell. Damn.... Just can't seem to do it!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 8, 2015)

Gotten back into Majora's Mask.

So I put aside the afternoon and worked through Snowhead Temple after rage quitting twice. Those fucking ledges. I always considered Barinade my favourite LoZ boss, but this one is without a doubt, the most fun boss I've tackled in the franchise so far! Probably because I got to do it as Darmani Link and he's sexy boss.

So I went back to the cabin 'cause I remembered there was something interesting in there- oh yeah! It's the blade people. Well, Ill keep my eye out for Gold Dust and come back.

Then I went back to the old guy and he said take part in the race. Beat the race - oh my god, Gold Dust already! The old guy won't advance now, so I'm guessing he won't give me anything else or get me on any new quests so I went back to the blade people.

Costs 100 Rupees. I got a 99 Rupee limit.

Fuck. This.

I love this game though, no matter how frustrating. The notebook isn't... visual enough for me. I'm probably gonna make up a poster of all the quest lines and put it on my wall because I forget them all so easily.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2015)

My Argonian mage made it to Solstheim.

Bad news:  Difficulty dealing with that army of Ash Spawn in the temple tomb.  Plus, Lydia died while we were exploring the old ebony mine and Nordic ruins underneath Raven Rock (first encounter with Draugr Deathlords) and no recent-enough autosave to revert to.  Sorry, Lydia.

Good news: Despite that, Talaszari proved himself against the Dragon Priest Zahkriisos in an extended cat-and-mouse battle, and also against Hermeaus Mora's Seekers and a Lurker in Apocrypha.  He also made it safely back to Raven Rock despite (for his first time) being extremely overencumbered -- had a lot of fun taking out some Reavers with Lightning Runes from behind the secret exit from Bloodskaal Barrow.  (Namely, open secret door, set Lightning Rune, close secret door, wait for Reavers to investigate -- *zap* -- wait for them to give up searching -- rinse, repeat.)


----------



## Rathdakrogan (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm playing good old fashion dungeons and dragons... ahhh memories... and a little bit of star wars battlefront 2 for ps2... and ssx on tour...


----------



## Bidoyinn (Jul 12, 2015)

Switching between Drill Dozer and Dragon Age Inquisition from time to time.


----------



## Jagalonra (Jul 13, 2015)

Playing Terraria with my boyfriend. Love the amazing update implemented. By far one of the best games I've ever sunk money into, and honestly one of my all time favorite games compared several other games I've played. If it's ever on sale and you don't have it, it's definently a buy, plus it's cheap even without a sale, 9.9999999999/10. -.0000000001 for the fact that the pyramids are evil.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 13, 2015)

Nothing significant to report about my mage's progress in Skyrim, aside from the fact that those Morag Tong guys apparently don't know how to operate the gates inside their very own fortress.  They gave my main a ton of trouble the first time, but now?  Almost like shooting fish in a barrel.  I actually took pity on the last guy standing and opened the gate for him to come at me before finishing him off.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 13, 2015)

Finally got GTA V for PC. Los Santos is not safe when I am around. I love how adaptable the controls are. I like to transition from third person with controller for driving to first person with mouse and keyboard for shooting. The idea of having 3 playable characters that can be switched at any time is quite genius.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 14, 2015)

I ended up getting to soul level 250 in Dark Souls 2, after starting over. I'm pretty burnt out of it now. I guess I will finally pick up Bloodborne soon. I'm also trying to platinum Catherine too, without using any guides.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 14, 2015)

*Solforge* with my buddy deno currently
Previously:
*Terarria* lots and lots of terraria


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2015)

It's funny how in Skyrim most corpses don't react much if you hit them with a spell, but dragon corpses go F L Y I N G ....

Anyway, I stopped back in Windhelm for a spell (pun fully intended, I really needed the Adept level deestruction spells) before making more progress on Solstheim.  I also have a Stray Dog following me now (first time in three characters and 400 hours).

I also found it funny that while going after a Blood Dragon on one of the small north islands, there were no less than six horkers flopping over to attack me.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jul 16, 2015)

ultra street fighter IV is fucking awesome, I wish I wasn't so late to appreciate the FGC.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 16, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> ultra street fighter IV is fucking awesome, I wish I wasn't so late to appreciate the FGC.



SF4 is a great game to start with if you haven't had a lot of community/competitive experience. Some of the old school players will pick it apart because it isn't like SF2 or 3, but it actually has a lot of tools to help you get better, and doesn't have as much stuff to abuse as the older games. I like it. I also like how broad the character selection is, even if I do miss Karin from SFA.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2015)

Ratical said:


> *but it actually has a lot of tools to help you get better, and doesn't have as much stuff to abuse as the older games.*


literally what?


----------



## Ratical (Jul 16, 2015)

For getting better, the training mode challenges that help you learn some bread-and-butter combos and general mechanics, whereas the previous games just threw you to the wolves. Without steady competition or someone to show you the ropes, outside research on YT was needed for any of the older games, but move string practice was integrated right into this one. Sometimes they aren't just a matter of button input, but timing too.

But then again, it won't prepare you for everything, and there's no substitute for a good guide, but it gets you somewhere.

For abusive stuff, SFII (depending on the version) was heavily imbalanced for a good portion of its life. SFIV isn't perfect, but it's tiers are closer than, say, SFIII, whose tournament placers are always Ken, Chun-Li, or Yun. Parries have supports and detractors, too. Some people* felt like the mechanic was too overpowered in SFIII.

*Shoryuken.com posters mainly, who still generally really like SFIII, but most of the time if they have a problem with it, it comes back to parries in some way.


----------



## SCPH7503 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been playing a buttload of Timesplitters 2 on my old Xbox lately. In what other game can you have a team deathmatch against ten Elvis impersonators, all wielding flamethrowers and proximity mines?


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 18, 2015)

SCPH7503 said:


> I've been playing a buttload of Timesplitters 2 on my old Xbox lately. In what other game can you have a team deathmatch against ten Elvis impersonators, all wielding flamethrowers and proximity mines?



I forgot how much fun this game was, I think the last time I played it was probably a decade ago. brb ebay

I just finished the 'shroom trip part of Mother 3. If it ever gets a US release, I have _no clue_ how that part of the game would get localized by Nintendo, considering the changes made to Earthbound and Mother 1.


----------



## 1080p (Jul 18, 2015)

Recently, Fallout: New Vegas, IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 and Blitzkrieg.

All are pretty good, except I can't get into Old World Blues nor Dead Money in FNV. Dead Money I straight up hate, mainly because that annoying fucking red cloud, and OWB just doesn't sit right with me for some reason. Maybe it's those roboscorpions that can take 40+ rounds of 12.7mm. IL-2 is fun but I can't fly for shit, I get shot down by AI on novice difficulty. I like to blame it on me having a shit joystick but it's probably just that I suck ass. Blitzkrieg is fun.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 18, 2015)

Right now Dirty Bomb, RPing in WoW and 'Game of Forums'


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2015)

Went and downloaded League of Legends to see if I can get into it.
The game is okay, I admit that, but wow is the community selfish and toxic, ragequitting if they don't get mid or whenever they die. That and low rank smurfs who enjoy curb stomping beginners is just a whole bunch of meh.
Grinding seems to be a thing, I mean, doing some quick math, if I net about ~40IP in thirty minutes, and the average cool hero is 6300IP, it's going to take 80 hours. Wow, so okay I take it people are shelling out loads of money at this or then they have a clinical addiction. And that's for ONE hero.

I guess I just don't fit in the target audience for this kind of masochistic experience, and I honestly don't see how on earth it is so popular.
E: inb4 someone says "You just suck at it, get good and the game opens up" Yes, I'm low rank, I still top the boards though, and from what I've seen peeking over the shoulders of some pals, the community is even more toxic higher up the ladders.


----------



## 1080p (Jul 18, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Went and downloaded League of Legends to see if I can get into it.
> The game is okay, I admit that, but wow is the community selfish and toxic, ragequitting if they don't get mid or whenever they die. That and low rank smurfs who enjoy curb stomping beginners is just a whole bunch of meh.
> Grinding seems to be a thing, I mean, doing some quick math, if I net about ~40IP in thirty minutes, and the average cool hero is 6300IP, it's going to take 80 hours. Wow, so okay I take it people are shelling out loads of money at this or then they have a clinical addiction. And that's for ONE hero.
> 
> ...



I don't know what you mean. Mashing left click until either you or the other guy dies while having spergs scream about how bad you are at mashing left click over the mic is quite literally the epitome of fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 21, 2015)

Previously on Skyrim:
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h106/Trace_Walbaum/fuckyouulfric_zpsgnlbzoqk.jpg


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2015)

I remember finding a few videos on YouTube about that "Moonlight Tales" mod pack.  Watching one guy make a panicked impromptu sprint out of Solitude before he goes furry was awesome (now if only he'd headed down the windmill exit instead of the front gate he'd have gotten out without the bounty for being witnessed), and the transformation sequence would indeed be a step cooler if they made it take place during the kneeling animation (last I saw they do the kneeling animation and shrouded in darkness, but then they stand back up and standard TF animation ensues, so apparently that's not modded --yet).

Meanwhile, my Argonian mage infiltrated the Thalmor embassy.  Almost made it through the basement hallway (invisible) without being detected, except I bumped into a soldier.  No matter.  After rescuing Etienne and getting the info I need, when those two soldiers showed up with Malborn in custody they barely got to finish speaking before I OHKO'ed both of them with a dualcast Chain Lightning.  I don't get to oneshot many guys in Skyrim so it was awesome.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 21, 2015)

I bounce between several games. Right now its Terraria, Smashbros, Cities: Skylines, and Zelda Twilight Princess. I tend to replay older games a lot, and im resisting the urge to pick up the oldschool Blastermaster again since something i heard made me wanna play it again lol even though i have no idea how many times ive beaten that game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 22, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I remember finding a few videos on YouTube about that "Moonlight Tales" mod pack.  Watching one guy make a panicked impromptu sprint out of Solitude before he goes furry was awesome (now if only he'd headed down the windmill exit instead of the front gate he'd have gotten out without the bounty for being witnessed), and the transformation sequence would indeed be a step cooler if they made it take place during the kneeling animation (last I saw they do the kneeling animation and shrouded in darkness, but then they stand back up and standard TF animation ensues, so apparently that's not modded --yet).
> 
> Meanwhile, my Argonian mage infiltrated the Thalmor embassy.  Almost made it through the basement hallway (invisible) without being detected, except I bumped into a soldier.  No matter.  After rescuing Etienne and getting the info I need, when those two soldiers showed up with Malborn in custody they barely got to finish speaking before I OHKO'ed both of them with a dualcast Chain Lightning.  I don't get to oneshot many guys in Skyrim so it was awesome.


Moonlight Tales goes great with Werewolf Mastery and Werewolf perks expanded. Ability to interact with things and shouts while transformed? Fuck yea!  I even get you use the howls as if they were shouts.

Sexlab was used in the patriotic image I made above.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 22, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Went and downloaded League of Legends to see if I can get into it.
> The game is okay, I admit that, but wow is the community selfish and toxic, ragequitting if they don't get mid or whenever they die. That and low rank smurfs who enjoy curb stomping beginners is just a whole bunch of meh.
> Grinding seems to be a thing, I mean, doing some quick math, if I net about ~40IP in thirty minutes, and the average cool hero is 6300IP, it's going to take 80 hours. Wow, so okay I take it people are shelling out loads of money at this or then they have a clinical addiction. And that's for ONE hero.
> 
> ...



Or you could play dota, where everyone starts the game on equal footing


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 23, 2015)

*Borderlands: The Pr-Sequel  *with Nuucat: Almost to level 15, doing a really annoying weapons cache mission, so many weapons to collected. Tried to use hte spawn glitch in the map with Red and Belly, but it hasn't worked the last two times we've ventured in.

*Dragon's Age:* I'm still on my first play through, having lost my previous saves, playing as a human mage. 

*Deadpool *This is one of those games that is literally seemless, you could easily just keep playing and playing and playing it. I understand why it only takes on average to beat the game about 7 hrs, but that's probably not going to be the case in my book.

*Solforge* It's been a better month for Legendary cards, starting to get things that are new to me as well.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2015)

Terraria


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 23, 2015)

I was tearing my way through all my old NES games like punchout, Ghosts and goblins, etc. At least till my console started smoking. Now Im working on my SNES games. Currently stuck on final boss of Mystic Ninja


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally got around to playing that eShop title I picked up months ago on the Wii U:  Ittle Dew.

It's basically a short, lighthearted, genre-savvy homage to 8-bit classic Legend of Zelda formula.

Only complaint about the game so far is it doesn't have a proper off-TV mode.  I temped my Wii U in another room to gauge its wifi reception but Ittle Dew doesn't route any of its audio to the gamepad.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 24, 2015)

Been trying to work my way through my insane library of games, but haven't spent much time with them due to Ark... In between Ark time I have managed to play Cat Goes Fishing, Monstrum, Lucius and Prison Architect. Was not impressed with Lucius, but luckily it was dirt cheap when I got it, I think it was in a Humble Bundle or something. Cat Goes Fishing is a great little time waster game, but the quests are pretty uninteresting and can be annoying when the fish it wants you to catch is nowhere to be found or in a weird spot so it's hard to get to. Monstrum was ok, but it's very difficult and not scary so I probably won't play it much more. Prison Architect is pretty fun, but I have to play with unlimited funds only because I can't manage not being able to build everything I want right at the start. 

I also play Payday 2 every once in a while when I don't feel like playing Ark but also don't feel like playing anything else. It's hard to force myself to play most of the games I own, just looking at my list of games is overwhelming and makes me want to hide from it, kinda like a list of chores I don't HAVE to do, but probably should at some point.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2015)

Booted up a few DOSbox games yesterday...

Jill of the Jungle: I was able to beat it in an hour, maybe two.  It brings back memories for sure.

Commander Keen 4 (Goodbye Galaxy).  Back in the day but I never knew it actually has BGM!  And to think that this game was a huge innovation in PC gaming ... i.e. realtime four-directional 2D precision scrolling in a PC game was otherwise unheard of at the time.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 25, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Or you could play dota, where everyone starts the game on equal footing



I'm a dota player myself, its a little bit harder to get into but most people aren't as toxic and some will try to help you out.
Btw i play carry/jungle if your wondering.

So yeah coffee, give dota a wee shot


----------



## feraleks (Jul 27, 2015)

The Talos Principle.

Probably the best game I'll play all year, and I say that knowing stuff like MGS5 and Fallout 4 is still to come. Seriously check it out unless you hate puzzling and philosophy.
http://www.croteam.com/talosprinciple/

Also playing Killer is Dead. Suda51 being all Suda51 again.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 27, 2015)

a sweet indie game called Zzzz-Zzzz-Zzzz


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 27, 2015)

Lesbian Simulator 2015 

aka Life is Strange


----------



## S.Wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

I run with a few games such as: ArmA 3, Digital Combat Simulator, World of Warships, Warthunder (occasionally), Cities Skylines. and Euro Truck Simulator 2.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 27, 2015)

Mostly trying to beat Doom and Doom II on nightmare mode but I'm also playing Half-Life again. Half-Life was so goddamned impressive  for it's time, I remember when it was new. That "holy shit" feeling still doesn't go away.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2015)

Space engineers


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 27, 2015)

Terraria XD

God the addiction is real


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2015)

Wind Waker for the billionth time


----------



## Ieono (Jul 27, 2015)

Bloodbourne and Elder Scrolls Online. I feel like I'm juggling my time between the two and everything else in my day, hah.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 27, 2015)

Willow said:


> Wind Waker for the billionth time



hmmm on second thought i will do this as well


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Terraria XD
> 
> God the addiction is real



Oh yeah Terraria is a hell of a lot of fun.  Just finished a server with my brothers and I.  Beat the Moon Lord and had kick ass Luminite armor and weapons for all of us.  After that there wasn't much left to do, but it was a blast just getting to that point.


----------



## DarkMecha (Jul 27, 2015)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 27, 2015)

Super Mario Sunshine. God, that game is frustrating as hell.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 28, 2015)

Clive Barker's Undying. I used to watch my uncle play it when I was a kid, and I don't think he ever completed it so it feels like an incomplete thought.

So far, the game is living up to my memory. It's great.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2015)

The new King's Quest.  Boy does this game go up front and center when it offers you multiple paths ...

The tutorial level (so to speak) is the dragon cave they showed in its previews.  At the end, the dragon corners you and you have a choice of three targets to shoot, the narrator advising that your choice will have "rippling consequences".

Anyway, several puzzles in and the annual tournament is officially underway. I have one gold coin and three offers in town I can use it for:  the blacksmith will let me have her totally gnarly awesome badass ... gardening tool (apparently all she uses the scythe for is trimming hedges and flower plants).  Or, if I bring the baker some ingredients (one of which I already have, lucky me) he'll bake me a huge pie.  Or the curiosity shop owner (from whom I swiped a "large round object" to solve a previous puzzle which) will let me have a blue flame lamp that scares off the local pack of wolves.

Oh, and I found out why all of Daventry's bridges seem to be out, but I'm not spoiling it.  That was a huge surprise, I really didn't see it coming.


(Meanwhile in Skyrim, while cleaning the College of Winterhold's three 'focal points' my Argonian mage apparently picked up that one bugged active effect which causes your Magicka to recharge basically instantly.  It came in VERY handy during the Saarthal dig.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2015)

Ratical said:


> For getting better, the training mode challenges that help you learn some bread-and-butter combos and general mechanics, whereas the previous games just threw you to the wolves. Without steady competition or someone to show you the ropes, outside research on YT was needed for any of the older games, but move string practice was integrated right into this one. Sometimes they aren't just a matter of button input, but timing too.
> 
> But then again, it won't prepare you for everything, and there's no substitute for a good guide, but it gets you somewhere.


This is true.



Ratical said:


> For abusive stuff, SFII (depending on the version) was heavily imbalanced for a good portion of its life.


This was acceptable at the because Capcom was learning what to do/what not to do. Super Turbo was balanced.



Ratical said:


> SFIV isn't perfect, but it's tiers are closer than, say, SFIII, whose tournament placers are always Ken, Chun-Li, or Yun. Parries have supports and detractors, too. Some people* felt like the mechanic was too overpowered in SFIII.


3rd strike was tame in comparison to 2nd Impact and NG.

2nd Impact's Sean, Ibuki and Akuma shits on the whole cast, While NG's Ryu and Ken fucks up eveyone's hitboxes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 30, 2015)

A dragon spawned inside Solitude, then again a day later. I'm quite skeptical about others who say they can't, especially since I fast traveled from a town the second time.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 31, 2015)

*Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga *(with Nuucat): We took a break from the First person shooter spree that we've been on and switched to the wonky floating camera of the lego star wars games. It's entertaining for a couple of reasons: Nuucat has no idea what she's doing, and I've barely played it myself. 

*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate* This game has a "you'll spend too much time warning for a reason"

*Sakura Clicker  *For the Lulz

*Clicker Hero  *Because it's mildly amusing.

*Solforge* Not getting quite as many legendary these days, will have to change my tactics a bit.


----------



## Firemind (Jul 31, 2015)

Mainly Borderlands 2, secondly Magic Origins, thirdly FFXIV


----------



## Achoral (Jul 31, 2015)

Still playing Ultra Street Fighter IV actively. Slowly going away from Smash 4 as it's getting frustrating once high level play is reached, but oh well. Still playing.
Otherwise, some Pokemon Shuffle here and there, and tried Puzzle & Dragons Z as all of the taiwanfurs I know play that. It's kind of addicting.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 31, 2015)

Just bought a 3ds for the first time so I'm playing away at monster hunter 4 ultimate. I'm already at rank 4 in solo campaign
Damn is this game good! Though i hate that you can't buy potions like you used to be able to in older games, it makes things a bit slower.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

Street Fighter III: Double Impact


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2015)

So between quests, my Skyrim character is busy furnishing his house at Lakeview Manor.  And the armor mannequin on the upper floor somehow glitched and wound up like 3 paces off its base....
(It's either that, or I'm somehow playing Five Nights at Falkreath.)


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

I have been trying to get all the stars on the battle ops for modern warefare 2. I have all but 6. 3 for one of the 2player ops, and 3 for the one where you have to kill all the juggernaugts with explosives and nothing else. Closest I got was 2 left when they finally cornered me.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2015)

Beat the 'Master Cave' in Ittle Dew.  I was first stuck on puzzle #4 ... then I got stuck on puzzle #8 ... and #10 ... but by then I guess I was hardened enough that the remaining two puzzles I just breezed through (despite #12, the final puzzle, being clearly the most complicated; it even warrants a cutscene of the main character glimpsing it and griping "oh, COME ON!  Really!?").  After that was a surprise boss battle that -- contrary to the usual Zelda family formula -- was a matter of reflexes and skill, not items.


----------



## Lisek (Aug 6, 2015)

Been playing a ton of Europa Universalis IV waiting for them to fix that botched Batman port. I am trying to get the "Poland can into Space" achievement.



Stratadrake said:


> So between quests, my Skyrim character is busy furnishing his house at Lakeview Manor. And the armor mannequin on the upper floor somehow glitched and wound up like 3 paces off its base....
> (It's either that, or I'm somehow playing Five Nights at Falkreath.)



Isn't there some creepy glitch where the mannequins actually walk around?


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 6, 2015)

KSP ^_^ i am pulling my hair out because i was so close to landing my rover on mun using the skycraine but one of the engines exploded and started a chain reaction that ended in the rover slamming into the ground a 200 meters per second ^_^


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2015)

Ashdon said:


> KSP ^_^ i am pulling my hair out because i was so close to landing my rover on mun using the skycraine but one of the engines exploded and started a chain reaction that ended in the rover slamming into the ground a 200 meters per second ^_^


Was that engine by any chance running on Imperial numbers instead of SI?  j/k.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 8, 2015)

I finally decided to make a potion that Uncle Sheogorath suggested was delicious. It turned into a poison far deadlier than Jarrin Root. I suspected as much, and was satisfied.

Of course, having fortify alchemy enchantments probably helped.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 8, 2015)

Pac Man DX Championship turbo hyper puzzle edition


----------



## Luca (Aug 8, 2015)

List for this Month.

Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Zone of the Enders
Zone of the Enders: The 2nd runner
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Demon's Souls

I'm trying to keep myself real busy.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 8, 2015)

I just started trying to beat fallout 1 and 2. They are insanely aggravating.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 8, 2015)

just bought xenoblade chronicles and Jesus christ is it fun...shame its 3ds graphics.
if you like MMORPG style combat than this is for you...if not, still.... it has a completely different feeling and feels extremely rewarding especially with the soundtrack.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 9, 2015)

Trying to get back into Dota 2.
My group is a pain in the ass to play with so I'm just going to stick to solo-queueing from now on.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 9, 2015)

Mass Effect series :3


----------



## Nadi (Aug 9, 2015)

A lot Civilisation V right now.


----------



## smb3master (Aug 9, 2015)

A mixture of Civ 5, Borderlands, and some CoD.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2015)

Mechwarrior Online.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles. just beat chapter 7 and trying to unlock everyone's hidden potentials.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 10, 2015)

Started playing The Wonderful 101 this week.  It's a blast.  Looks awesome, gameplay is true to its Devil My Cry / Viewtiful Joe / Bayonetta pedigree, and the story doesn't take itself too seriously.  It also has a catchy theme song.


----------



## Hale777 (Aug 12, 2015)

Playing Borderlands (2/Pre-Sequel) for Xbone, wouldn't mind starting a new character if I had someone to play co-op with since matchmaking currently sucks


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2015)

I've slipped back into WoW Hell


----------



## Ausefulnpc (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm playing Destiny (I swear this game must be some type of drug, cause I'm addicted to it for sure) and Bloodborne. I'm trying to keep myself busy until Persona 5, which, hopefully, should still be coming out this year.


----------



## Mei (Aug 12, 2015)

Hearthstone ^-^


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 12, 2015)

*Solforge* Got another real life friend playing it now ^.^
*Monster Hunter 4U *Been gaming this one with my co-worker friends, at work on lunch, and at home after work. Still really interested in mixing/matching armor sets, but that will come in time.


----------



## grassfed (Aug 12, 2015)

CS and Grid Autosport


----------



## Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

Waiting for Tera to patch... I thought I gave up this game for good as soon as I maxed level after launch. BF wants to play with me now, so I can't complain ^-^


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm currently playing *Alice: Madness Returns (PS3)*, just finished *Part 14: Barrelbottom*.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 14, 2015)

Traipsing around Skyrim west of Solitude, a Snow Bear tried to rush me.  One Fus-Ro-Dah later, said bear (with almost full HP mind you) is sliiiiding across the ground for about a hundred feet (along the road at a 20 degree downslope), then comes slowly and gently to a stop on the side of the road, and ... dies.

Falling damage is weird, man.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 16, 2015)

World of Warships


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

Moe Chronicle.  Don't give me that look.


----------



## Logan Who (Aug 16, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> World of Warships



have thought of starting that, how is it? 
balance, bugs, game mechanics, etc?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2015)

Logan Who said:


> have thought of starting that, how is it?
> balance, bugs, game mechanics, etc?



I love how slow it is and how deliberate every move must be. The warships are gorgeous and the rock-paper-scissors works alright. Also leading a target 20km/14s ahead as a massive battleship and managing to blow the enemy's ammo stores is quite something.

But it is a bit grindy, and the (very fast!) matchmaker tends to get drunk every now and then and pit you against guys you can't destroy. I enjoy the game a bunch, worth a try


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 17, 2015)

*Clicker Heroes* I'm on my second pass through, so I've ascended once. And now, just like last time I'm stuck at 145. I've got Several Guilded characters and just can't seem to do enough damage v.v. I've also got a boss timer relic too, which helps a bit.

*Solfroge* 1-0 on this tournament thus far. Hoping to get better then 1-0, so I'm not playing all 4 games today. Sitting on 13 packs and a new set just came out. I'm going to have to start opening packs less often, due to new cards popping up.

*Monster Hunter 4 Ulitmate* I have the shark blade, and some new armor, yup.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2015)

From the latest edition of _Skyrim NPCs Say The Darndest Things..._

After the Battle for Whiterun (Imperial faction) and Jarl Balgruuf's declaration of victory, he's walking back into town when he stops by one of the bodies on the ground and quips "oh ... what happened?"

*facepalm*

Yeah, that's enough questing for tonight.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys I found this thread we used to use a lot before the shit storm!

*Clicker Heroes *Ascended again this weekend, already about 10 levels under from where I called it last. So far so good on recollecting hero souls.

*Torchlight II* It's an awesome older game, glad that I'm taking time to actually play it instead of things I can't beat like clicker heroes or solforge.

*Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel. *I didn't realize that it took so long to level up anymore, seriously. Nuucat and I played for maybe 3 hours and didn't ding once.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 23, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> *Clicker Heroes *



You're gonna have to explain this one to me. I saw it on Steam, and as far as I can tell, you play the game by clicking a lot. Then you... get things to make your clicks better? Then keep clicking a lot?


----------



## Luca (Aug 23, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> You're gonna have to explain this one to me. I saw it on Steam, and as far as I can tell, you play the game by clicking a lot. Then you... get things to make your clicks better? Then keep clicking a lot?



You click the monsters and get gold to buy things that make you better at clicking, to kill bigger monsters, to get more gold, to buy better upgrades to, to kill bigger monster, to get more gold, to...


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2015)

And to think I could describe a lot of RPG's in that exact same way....


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 23, 2015)

Luca said:


> You click the monsters and get gold to buy things that make you better at clicking, to kill bigger monsters, to get more gold, to buy better upgrades to, to kill bigger monster, to get more gold, to...



But eventually, you have to learn to be very patient and wait to get enough gold to get the next hero who's dps is a lot better then the lasts, but after about X stages, your going to want to start over and get a special class of upgrades call ancients that cost hero souls which you get by defeating special bosses and resetting and having leveled your heroes up x / 2000 times. BECAUSE WHO THE FUCK WANTS TO WAIT 3 DAYS TO GET THE GUY WHO'S COST IS 1000 TIMES THE LAST GUY?! The game thankfully keeps clicking even when shut off (unlike cookie clicker) Also, you don't just get to reset the game (ascend) anytime, you have to get a certain hero and level him up. 

There's the original Cookie Clicker that started it all, and there's also a ecchi one called Sakura clicker (but it's not as good).


----------

